# Sticky  Your Entry Level MTB (Pics and Upgrades)



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Well guys if you like me you have just as much passion for your entry level bike as anybody who has poured thousands into their FS rig. However there seems to be no dedicated thread to show off to the world our bikes. Well here it is.  

Well folks lets see those entry level MTB that are so dear to you. After all they have introduced you to one of the greatest sports on earth. Be sure to include those upgrades :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Here is my contribution...










08 Specialized Hardrock Sport

Upgrades:

Oury Mtn Grips
Kool Stop dual compound Mtn brake pads
WTB Velociraptor Kevlar tires Front and Back (back had to be sent back not pictured here)
Lizard Skins chainstay protector
Seat
Wellgo Platform Pedals


----------



## siscoOGpimp (Aug 21, 2007)

06' GT i-drive 5 2.0

All Stock


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

What kind of pedals are those? Did they come with the bike?


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Resist said:


> What kind of pedals are those? Did they come with the bike?[/QUOTE]
> 
> No, they were some cheap bmx pedals i picked up at the lbs. I was havin problems slipping off so i got those and a pair of walmart skater shoes. Problem solved...:thumbsup:


----------



## nike103103 (Aug 21, 2008)

Its a 2009 Gary Fisher Advance. Everything is stock excpept for the sigma computer I added.



I was stoked after my ride!!hahaha


----------



## BuckshotJones (Aug 25, 2008)

My new toy...


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

siscoOGpimp said:


> 06' GT i-drive 5 2.0
> 
> All Stock


Do you have that yet? I thought you were trying to back out of the sale after looking at the pics of scratches on the fork for the first time...?


----------



## cteampride (Jan 19, 2008)

So far so good - a year with my dependable xc machine has gone by: how fun its been.



















The bike is worth more than the car, its true.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

This is my daily ride. I love it more than the other bikes simply because it's been with me the longest and has spent more time with me than any other bike.










Rock Shox Dart 2 front shock, Alex DH 20 rim up front, Mavic X317 in the rear, Bontrager Jones XR tires (I find the give me a good balance since this bike is used really only for commuting and for long trail rides on paved surfaces or hardpack with minimal need for high grip in the corners)

I will never EVER part with it.

Oh and her name is Sweaty Betty.


----------



## siscoOGpimp (Aug 21, 2007)

Call_me_Al said:


> Do you have that yet? I thought you were trying to back out of the sale after looking at the pics of scratches on the fork for the first time...?


Ya im in the process of getting it. I decided since its my first entry level bike I cant get the best but i can get the best bang for my buck.


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

spec4life said:


> Here is my contribution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!! Mine with Wellgo MAC3 pedals: Am saving pesos for a Tora 318 front shock. What fork is that on there?

08 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

My Hardrock. I think its a 2004 model. Maybe a 2005.
Got it off ebay for a song.
Got the 100mm Manitou Black fork off ebay for under $40 shipped. Added the extra stiff spring kit.
I built it up from a frame.
Right now it is spec'd as follows.

21" XL Hardrock
100mm Manitou Black Comp
Easton Vice 50mm stem
Titec El Norte 2" riser bar
Lizard skin north shore lock on grips
Easton Vice seatpost
Salsa non QR seatpost clamp
SDG Grand Prix Chrome saddle
Truvativ Fire-x cranks 22t-36t-bash with outboard BB
Wellgo platform pedals
Sun Rhyno Lite Wheelset
Forte Gotham 1.75 city tires
Avid BB7 front brake 160mm
Tektro Rear brake 160mm
Old Shimano brake levers
Sram X0 Gripshifter 9spd rear shifter
Sram X7 front shifter
Sram X7 Rear Deraileur
Shimano Acera front deraileur
Sram PC991 chain
Sram PG990 cassette 9spd

I used an old 160mm disc brake adapter to mount the rear blinky light to the rack mount on the rear seatstay. It's complete with a bing bell and headlight as well.

If you didn't guess yet, this is now my commuter bike. This bike has seen a few different build ups since I bought it. Here it is as my trail bike.









This bike got me back into the sport after a layover of not owning a bike. I'm very stoked to be back btw.
Here are the bikes I have built up over the last year or so.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Magura Menja fokr
Avid BB7's front and rear
Avid Speed Dial Ti levers
Wellgo B37's
Sram X-7 shifters
Funn Fatboy bar


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

My 08 6000. New WTB Rocket Pro saddle and M647 pedals. Everything else is stock until I break it.









Thanks to Phadreus for naming it Darth Vader...


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

This is not mine, but it is the same model that got me started in mountain biking back in teh early '90s. U brakes FTW!


----------



## Phadreus (Aug 16, 2008)

Roswell52 said:


> My 08 6000. New WTB Rocket Pro saddle and M647 pedals. Everything else is stock until I break it.
> 
> View attachment 387823
> 
> ...


Anytime, glad to help! Glad to hear you're enjoying the ride Ros!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

HardRockCop said:


> Sweet ride!! Mine with Wellgo MAC3 pedals: Am saving pesos for a Tora 318 front shock. What fork is that on there?
> 
> The point of taking the stickers off is so noone knows for sure...
> 
> No seriously its just the stock suntour 100mm..:thumbsup:


----------



## eburke (Aug 21, 2008)

*Stevens M6 Race*









Stock..so far..

From Hamburg, Germany


----------



## pegot (Aug 15, 2008)

'07 Diamond Back Response Comp. Not a pic of mine, but for the most part the same. I have alloy pedals with toe clips instead of the clipless.










Upgrades:

Grips: Bontrager Selects
Chain: SRAM PG951
Water cages

Waiting for the bottom bracket to wear out so I can replace the cranks.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

Here is my bike, 2008 Haro, I guess it's entry level, I paid $800 for it at the shop. Since I bought it I have replaced the brakes with Avid Juicy Sevens, Sram Attack shifters, Rock Shox Recon 351 fork, RaceFace crank, Red Line BMX pedals (sharp as razor blades!) , 2.5 Weirwolf Race tires, ODI lock on grips. Threw on a bottle cage and a wireless computer to track my stamina (which is improving by the day) 
Future upgrades will be a new wheelset, new rear shock, new derails and what ever else I can get my hands on. I am building a extra bike to loan out to guests with all the extra parts.
I ride this every day, it's twice the ride now than when I bought it. My five year old grandaughter took a wet rag to it today and gave it a good cleaning. A.H


----------



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

some shots of my iron horse maverick, all stock.... for now


----------



## sciron4x4 (Aug 11, 2008)

IH Warrior 1.3

Pretty much "stock" except for seat, saddlepack, and tube-chainstay. Takes a beating.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

I upgraded the pedals to Time Aliums since i took this pic.


----------



## Tjdunklee (Mar 28, 2008)

My Iron Horse Warrior 5.0 that I bought from Rscycle.com. It has been a solid bike which has kept up with most of my friend's much more expensive rigs. Upgrades include:

Several Pounds of dust
Chunks of Colorado Rock
Many foreign objects stuck in chain


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

*Forge Sawback*

Forge Sawback - After a fresh bath and a new fork

Upgrades - all ebay buys except the tires

XT Dual Control Shifters
XT Rear Derailleur
XT Hydro Brakes
Manitou R7 Super


----------



## TrickyRCAF (Jun 18, 2008)

dana109 said:


> I upgraded the pedals to Time Aliums since i took this pic.


Nice Rocky!

Looks real nice in that colour.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

this was an entry level GT avalanche, about 2 years ago ... my first bike ... and not 1 month into it, i have already upgraded the brakes and rotors









then it was the saddle and seat post and fork and wheels









thereafter i caught the deadly disease, upgradis canceritis, and the GT frame was history ... _i still have the upgraded parts mentioned above just that it is on another frame and so at least i did not actually upgrade a part that was previously an upgrade itself_ ...


----------



## ProjectBomber (Jun 9, 2008)

my 2008 Marlin Disc, stock except the saddle which was replaced with an unknown bontrager that was narrower and thinner than the original, which was torn when I picked up the bike.








Mine and my Fiance's bikes on our super cheap target rack. She made me take it down though, she said it was too big for our one bedroom apartment. She's right lol!








yeah that's the Marlin going off its first pretty sweet jump


----------



## GroverTheClover (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's my IH Maverick 5.0. 

F&R Avid BB7
Avid Full Metal Jacket
Avid SpeedDial 7
Panaracer XC Fire Pro


----------



## mgoose (Jun 1, 2008)

WTB PrueV saddle


----------



## Vonhendon (Aug 31, 2008)

*Which bike should i get ?*

Hello fellow riders, I started riding to get some exercise at the beginning of this year.When I first started it was like work but I stuck with it and now its fun if I dont ride everyday I dont feel right. I've been riding trails and single tracks and the single is rough so heres my problem I've been doing this on a :drumroll: Pacific mountain bike from Toys R Us LOL I did'nt know how hard I was working riding this bike until I went to some bike shop's that were having sale's, so here's my ? I want to get a real entry level mountain bike and these or my pick's Gaint XTC1,Cannondale F4 or 5,Trek 6000 all hardtails. I would like some feedback PS. you may laugh at my Pacific but it got me in shape and opened up a whole new world .


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Vonhendon said:


> Hello fellow riders, I started riding to get some exercise at the beginning of this year.When I first started it was like work but I stuck with it and now its fun if I dont ride everyday I dont feel right. I've been riding trails and single tracks and the single is rough so heres my problem I've been doing this on a :drumroll: Pacific mountain bike from Toys R Us LOL I did'nt know how hard I was working riding this bike until I went to some bike shop's that were having sale's, so here's my ? I want to get a real entry level mountain bike and these or my pick's Gaint XTC1,Cannondale F4 or 5,Trek 6000 all hardtails. I would like some feedback PS. you may laugh at my Pacific but it got me in shape and opened up a whole new world .


Dont be a thread jacker...:nono:

Start a new one....:thumbsup:


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

ProjectBomber said:


> Mine and my Fiance's bikes on our super cheap target rack. She made me take it down though, she said it was too big for our one bedroom apartment. She's right lol!


Hey so ya selling the rack? I booted mine (MTB hater) and that would great in my two bedroom apartment....right next to my big-screen HD football watching 56" DLP TV! :thumbsup:

Nice bike, btw, too!


----------



## Vonhendon (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys NOT I quess I'm flying solo !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanoske312 (Aug 4, 2008)

GroverTheClover said:


> Here's my IH Maverick 5.0.
> 
> F&R Avid BB7
> Avid Full Metal Jacket
> ...


I'm in love with the color of your frame


----------



## geoffstgermaine (May 31, 2008)

Marin Hawk Hill SE 2005.

Upgrades are XT front and rear derailleur, LX shifters, Truvativ Stylo Crankset, Mavic/Shimano front wheel, Alex/Shimano rear wheel and Avid BB7 brakes.










I was going to upgrade some other things as well (especially the fork), but at this point I'm looking at getting a Chumba XCL frame and doing that up with an all XT setup with a TALAS 32 fork. I'm pretty sure that the bike shop I bought this bike at didn't fit me properly. Doing longer rides (1.5+ hrs) I get significant discomfort in my back and when I ran my measurements through a few online calculators they calculated that I need a TT length of 23.5 to 24". The Marin is 21.7" I believe.


----------



## TKmech (Aug 24, 2008)

'09 Specialized Hardrock disc

All stock for now except for the Specialized Speedzone Comp computer i added.


----------



## Mychal89 (Aug 23, 2008)

Heres my 08 Diamondback Responce... This is for getting me back and forth from school (around 2-3 miles) and to hit minor trails when i want! Im basically using this til i get used to trails and can start hitting bigger ones. Im going to get road tires for this bike pretty soon so i can basically use this as a road and trail rider til i feel like i need to upgrade and when i do im going to get the competition version of this bike!!! DIAMONDBACK FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## Mychal89 (Aug 23, 2008)

This is my entry lvl Diamondback Hardtail Responce... And i Love it!!!


----------



## GroverTheClover (Jul 20, 2008)

This might be a little off topic, but many of us who have posted have mainly entry level bikes with upgrades. At what point do you stop with the upgrades and move on to another bike? Is it really worth it to invest heavily in an entry level bike? I am most likely done with upgrades until something breaks.


----------



## dazoo666 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello to all, this is my first post after being a lurker for a while  . Currently only have the one pic of my Spec Hardrock Comp Disc 08. I look a little bemused but the photo was taken about 10 minutes after doing a flying act over the handle bars and snapping my wrists back (luckly no break of fracture). Currently no upgrades but only had for a couple of months. I'm fairly new to mountain biking, haven't been on a bike for a good 10 years but thoroughly enjoying it :thumbsup:


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

*08 fisher tassajara*

Finally have a picture up. No major upgrades...terry fly gel saddle, crank brothers mallet 1's, and a cateye computer. That's about all.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## averen (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's my 08 Hardrock

No real upgrades...just some Time ATAC pedals. I also changed the stem and bar out. But they're back at the stock setup now. Saddle has been upgraded to something smaller than I can slide back on easier. The stock saddle was way too big and made descents fairly difficult and dangerous!


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

08 Trek 4500 (converted to 1x9)
C.B. EggBeaters, WTB PureV Saddle, WTB VelociRaptors 2.1, Blackspire 34T, Gamut Bashguard, Rohloff Chainguide Half, Deore LX Rear Derailleur. 

She gets around alright, nice and light on the climbs. Wish i had a granny today, but nothin a little mashing wouldntt get me through on that trail.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

Vonhendon said:


> Hello fellow riders, I started riding to get some exercise..... ......I want to get a real entry level mountain bike and these or my pick's Gaint XTC1,Cannondale F4 or 5,Trek 6000 all hardtails. I would like some feedback PS. you may laugh at my Pacific but it got me in shape and opened up a whole new world .


not going to laugh at your pacific. any of those bikes are good, pick the one that fits the best and that you like the best. its really that easy.
now.... dont hijack threads


----------



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

Old bike. 2000 Gary Fisher Marlin. Totally stock.

New bike. 2008 GT Force 3.0. Totally stock except the standard pedals.


----------



## ProjectBomber (Jun 9, 2008)

HardRockCop said:


> Hey so ya selling the rack? I booted mine (MTB hater) and that would great in my two bedroom apartment....right next to my big-screen HD football watching 56" DLP TV! :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice bike, btw, too!


sorry, I'm not planning on selling the rack quite yet. we should be moving around the first of the year to a bigger place and I hope to have room for it then, maybe even a garage lol.

For all you people with rockin' the DiamondBacks, have you had any issues i should look out for on my fiance's ride?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

2003 Jamis Eureka converted to a singlespeed.


----------



## Mychal89 (Aug 23, 2008)

hmmm how much does single speed upgrades cost and what is it mainly for?


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

Mychal89 said:


> hmmm how much does single speed upgrades cost and *what is it mainly for?*


Having a single speeder is mostly about being a true American badass, and telling the world, "Gears? I don't need no stinkin' gears!!!"


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

*2009 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc, and 2008 Trek 6000 Disc*

I just purchased new bikes for the wife and I. Here they are in all of their stock glory!

Hope you don't mind a bunch of pictures.

*2009 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc*





































*2008 Trek 6000 Disc*


----------



## djp2k8 (May 6, 2008)

2007 Cannondale F7. Upgrades are Eggbeater pedals, WTB saddle, stem, flat bar, SRAM Attack Gripshift, IRC Mibro tires, and Dart 3 fork (wanted lockout but wish I bought something better).


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice bikes Matt. Lose the reflectors though. I wish my 6000 series was still that clean. lol. She's a bit dirty.


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

^^Thanks. Yeah, my reflectors will be gone soon. I was just too excited when I got home and grabbed the camera. The wife won't let me take her's off, though. She's the "what if" type. Nothing wrong with that, though, and it's her bike.


----------



## lshaker (Sep 6, 2008)

MATT0404 said:


> ^^Thanks. Yeah, my reflectors will be gone soon. I was just too excited when I got home and grabbed the camera. The wife won't let me take her's off, though. She's the "what if" type. Nothing wrong with that, though, and it's her bike.


How do you like the Marlin? I'm thinking about getting one for my first MTB in a while.


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

lshaker said:


> How do you like the Marlin? I'm thinking about getting one for my first MTB in a while.


I am really liking the Marlin and its G2 geometry. I haven't had too much time to put it through the wringer yet, but so far so good!


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

My _entry level_ mtn bike still building her :winker: :arf:


----------



## pillo-kun (Aug 22, 2008)

Y00, after 8 years i felt that it was time to get started with xc again. So i uppgraded my old schauff hurricane xt to an easton whiskey pete. The old frame felt actually lighter then the new one but the new one feels very nice and responsive.


----------



## ymduhh (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought this bike a year or two ago, and had it sitting in my garage. One day I looked at it and thought about getting into mountain biking. So for now this is my entry level bike, but I am looking into getting a better and stronger bike 

Sorry for the crappy pictures, this was taken at a local park (wakefield)


----------



## whatev (Aug 14, 2008)

2009 Giant Rincon, originally bought the bike to do some light XC, trail riding, etc

A friend of mine got me to try downhilling.. it's ridiculously fun, but I'm still absolutely horrible at it. I decided to upgrade the original Suntour fork with a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 to put up with that extra abuse and I definitely feel like I'm getting better.

Love the bike so far and its been so much fun getting back into biking. I didn't realize how much I missed it.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopefully that image works... I got it used, and a bunch of it was upgraded. I dont know what was or wasnt, so here is a component list:

Shifters and both derailleurs--Shimano Deore XT
Brakes--Hayes Mag hydraulic disks
Fork--Magura Quake w/80mm of travel 
Wheels--Forte Terra Max
Crankset--Shimano Deore LX Hollowtech
Headset--Cane Creek S6 cartridge bearings
Saddle--Forte Team titanium rails
Handlebars--Topo XC-220 aluminum risers
Seatpost--O'rion aluminum

it weighs 27.7 lbs, and I got it for $300. Works for me!


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Got it used, so not sure what was upgraded and what wasnt. a lot of it was though. here are the components:

Shifters and both derailleurs--Shimano Deore XT
Brakes--Hayes Mag hydraulic disks
Fork--Magura Quake s/ 80mm of travel 
Wheels--Forte Terra Max
Crankset--Shimano Deore LX Hollowtech
Headset--Cane Creek S6 cartridge bearings
Saddle--Forte Team titanium rails
Handlebars--Topo XC-220 aluminum risers
Seatpost--O'rion aluminum

weighs in at 27.7 lbs. got it for only $300.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

2008 Trek 6500 Disc



















Upgrades:
Shimano M520 clipless
Raceface Ride flat handlebar
Panaracer Fire XC Pro tires (66 tpi)
WTB Speed V saddle
Sette Edge stem
Ourey Mountain grips
Stickers: Raceface, Sette, Ourey, Pricepoint.com (all together add 1.37 mph at all times)

I love this bike! I just started riding around the beginning July. I was about 224 lbs then, and now I'm at 215. The gut's shrinking as the legs get bigger. I attribute this to riding nearly every day because my diet hasn't changed. My goal is to be out of clydesdale status by the end of the year.

If you noticed that the fork isn't stock, that's because my Tora 302 was leaking oil. Right now, I have a '09 Tora XC temporarily while the '09 Tora SL's are backordered at SRAM. I should have it in about a month I guess.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Love the 6500. I wanted one but they were sold out. Bike shop gave me a good deal on a 6000 out of pity so I have a 6000. Love the oreo paint scheme.

Beautiful bike!


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

DrNickels said:


> Love the 6500. I wanted one but they were sold out. Bike shop gave me a good deal on a 6000 out of pity so I have a 6000. Love the oreo paint scheme.
> 
> Beautiful bike!


Thanks.

The 6000 is still a very nice bike, and with the money you saved you can justify more upgrades! One of my riding buddies has a '08 6000. I upgraded all the "contact points" and feel the bike is 2x as good as it was stock. I wiped out quite a bit with the stock tires.

Oreos are good, but zebras are faster. Although, I can eat an oreo faster than I can eat a zebra. But can a zebra eat an oreo faster than me? I think its a wash. At any rate, if possible, my future upgrades will be white. Then it will be double stuffd.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Me and my '08 Marlin that I got back in May. This was yesterday morning at the races!

Only changes thus far are a Spesh BG Sport saddle, Spesh BG grips, some Shimano M520 pedals, and an old busted tube from my roadie I turned into a slapguard for my chainstay.:thumbsup:


----------



## gamepsyched (Sep 9, 2008)

2002 Kona Stuff. Bought it yesterday. Went and did some dirt jumping with it, very nice. old owner added OURY grips and shimano deore disks.









Rear disk


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice 6500, that was the other bike I was looking at when I got my fisher. I was wondering about that 09 Tora on there. I had the same problem as soon as I picked up my bike at the beginning of the year. The same fork came back to me but just with a Reba rebound assembly instead. So does the 09 Tora SL come with motion control or is it just about the same as the '08 tora 302?


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Nice 6500, that was the other bike I was looking at when I got my fisher. I was wondering about that 09 Tora on there. I had the same problem as soon as I picked up my bike at the beginning of the year. The same fork came back to me but just with a Reba rebound assembly instead. So does the 09 Tora SL come with motion control or is it just about the same as the '08 tora 302?


What Fisher did you end up getting? I probably would have gotten one equivalent to the 6500 but I got a pretty good deal on the Trek. The Rockshox website is updated, so you can check out the '09 forks there. The SL is different from the 302 in that it is lighter, has wider stanchions (what my LBS told me), has no steer tube offset and has different decals.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

I got the 08 tassajara(its on page 2). It's equivalent to the 6500. Pretty much the exact same component set stock. The fisher just fit me a little better. Gonna check out the RS site...didn't know they updated it yet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

I had to choose between the '08 Tass and 6500. I got the Trek for $150 less, so I figured I was doing pretty good considering they had the same components. The Tass is a bit lighter than the 6500, maybe by about 2 lbs, so if I had to make the decision again it would be tougher. At the time, they both seemed super light to me considering its my first serious bike.


----------



## dvspd (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## breTTo4 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Trek 6000*










upgrades: some free trails tires  
red grips
some shimano discs
and the computer


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Why the shimano discs?


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

2006 Iron Horse Warrior Team SE from Dick's. Paid $300.

Upgrades:

Kaloy seat post
Egg Beater pedals
scored a sweet deal on a new XT rear dérailleur from eBay (after the Alivio wore out)
cheap bar-end grips
Lizard Skins chainstay protector
SRAM chain with Power Link
WTB Velociraptor rear tire
SRAM 8-speed cassette with 34 tooth big ring (not installed yet)
scored another sweet deal on an LX front dérailleur from Chainlove (not installed yet)

This is an old photo - I'm using a hydration pack instead of the seat bag & the reflectors are gone.

The next logical upgrade would be the fork, but any decent fork would cost as much as the bike & the other upgrades combined, so maybe I'll just save up a while & upgrade bikes instead. I'd like to get a DW Link XC race machine.


----------



## camdenbuck (Sep 10, 2008)

*Very Nice*

Very nice bike you have there. It looks like it is light and tough. What kind of crank setup is that? Never mind. It's better that I not know...I'll end up going shopping instead of working on the bike I have...


----------



## breTTo4 (Jan 13, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Why the shimano discs?


Why the shimano discs you ask? I have a few reasons for that choice. The bike came standard with the avid discs. For some reason they just didn't feel like they worked as well as they should. I spent hours trying to get them adjusted but they always squealed, and things like that get under my skin when i ride , so i found some old shimano discs and mounted them on. They work good in my opinion.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess it's my turn to contribute, although I don't have pics yet.

2005 Giant Boulder SE (was stock until last year )
Magura Odur 80mm Fork
2007 Avid BB7's with Cleansweep G2 rotors (185/160) rear is A2Z adapted 
Avid Speed Dial Ti levers with Jagwire ripcord cables and housing
Mavic Crossride wheelset
Shimano XT front and rear Der's
Some crappy Shimano plastic shifters
Truvativ FireX GXP crank
Shimano M520 pedals
Easton EA70 OS riser bars
ODI Rogue clamp-on grips
Sette Edge OS stem
Sette APX seatpost
WTB Power V DH saddle
Panaracer Smoke/Dart combo

I think thats about it. Main goal was to drop some weight while strengthening certain areas. Stock weight: 34 pounds, Now: 28.5 :thumbsup:


----------



## bmc41fish (Sep 9, 2008)

this is my 98 or maybe it was a 97 kona mountain shock. used it for a year or so then didnt touch it till 3 years ago and ive been slowly upgrading

thudbuster seatpost
wtb seat
kore stem
time atac alum pedals
panaracer fire rear tire

the computer is in the back cuz i use a trainer in the winter


----------



## Buzzron (Sep 11, 2008)

Getting back into the biking scene after a decade. :thumbsup:


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

I recently went through my 2003 Specialized Hardrock. This is the first mountain bike I purchased.

Rock Shox - Tora 318 U-Turn fork 85-130mm - X firm spring.
ODI Rogue lock on grips
CraneCreek Direct Curve brake levers
FSA 36 deg head set
Avid single digit V- Brakes
Shimano - LX front derailer
RaceFace Atlas XC bars 
RaceFace Deus 70mm stem
RaceFace Dues Cranks and rings
Seat-Specialized Rival SL 143 
Thudbuster LT seat post
Sram PG 980 cassett
Sram X0 Shifters
Sram X0 Medium rear derailer
Shimano XT chain
Crank Brothers Candy pedals
Bontrager Mustang rear wheel with Cris King Hub
Cat Eye mini wireless computer
Tires - Maxxis Minnion F+R
And of course the Kickstand.....lol


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

07 FSRxc said:


> I recently went through my 2003 Specialized Hardrock. This is the first mountain bike I purchased.
> 
> Rock Shox - Tora 318 U-Turn fork 85-130mm - X firm spring.
> ODI Rogue lock on grips
> ...


A KICKSTAND?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Smoke! :eekster:

I've never seen one of those on a nice mountain bike. May I ask why you put that on?


----------



## bluecougar26 (Sep 6, 2008)

*'09 Marine Alpine Trail*

No much to brag about; all stock but I am stoked!

Tomorrow I will go ahead and change the tires to Kenda slicks for commuting (I need to get in better shape before I hit some trails).


----------



## eujinc (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my Schwinn Delta. Got it on-line from Costco back in Jan just to see if I like this thing called mountain biking. After my first off-road ride in June, turns out I am obsessed with this sport. Only thing I changed were the pedals to a set of Shimano M520 clipless. Not planning on any further upgrades but am now looking for my next bike.


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

EndersShadow said:


> A KICKSTAND?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Smoke! :eekster:
> 
> I've never seen one of those on a nice mountain bike. May I ask why you put that on?


I retired the bike for awhile to just ridding around the neighborhood with the Mrs and my son (5 now). Then I gave to my best friends son. He used it for a year or so. He returned it when he out grew it. When I got it back the kickstand was on it. Kinda convenient so it has stayed....lol


----------



## sXeRider (Sep 5, 2008)

99 Specialized Hard Rock, all stock except the grips.


----------



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

07 FSRxc said:


> I retired the bike for awhile to just ridding around the neighborhood with the Mrs and my son (5 now). Then I gave to my best friends son. He used it for a year or so. He returned it when he out grew it. When I got it back the kickstand was on it. Kinda convenient so it has stayed....lol


Hey, i feel ya. i'd get rid of the kickstand if it weren't so gosh darn convenient


----------



## w0318 (May 29, 2008)

clvlc4door said:


> My _entry level_ mtn bike still building her :winker: :arf:


uhh this bike doesnt fit this thread very well :ihih: :crazy: :cornut:

beautiful and sexy it is tho !!!


----------



## awful biker (May 15, 2008)

08 trek 6000

only upgrades are time pedals and bb-7's


----------



## ueckerj (Aug 17, 2008)

This is my 99 GT Zaskar LE. I bought it with all original stock components on the bay a few years ago. The drive train is still original XT/XTR but I have added an Easton EA70 stem/bar, XTR dual control and discs and a Rock Shox Revelation Uturn Air.


----------



## lilchrist (Aug 11, 2008)

*My Fisher...*

This is my 08' Gary fisher Marlin...
Bone Stock for now. 
Waiting for some cash...
or something to brake.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

07 FSRxc said:


> I recently went through my 2003 Specialized Hardrock. This is the first mountain bike I purchased.
> 
> Rock Shox - Tora 318 U-Turn fork 85-130mm - X firm spring.
> ODI Rogue lock on grips
> ...


If you intend to ride mountain on that, then you'd best take off the kickstand. It can be dangerous...


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

Berkley said:


> If you intend to ride mountain on that, then you'd best take off the kickstand. It can be dangerous...


I know, I took it on a ride this AM and could hear the kickstand rattling when I went through the rock garden at speed. First time I have heard anything from it. It will more than likely come off in the AM.


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

Right here folks, we have a 2008 Gary Fisher Marlin. It's stock except for...

-WTB saddle.
-Shimano PD-520's.
-Avid Juicy 5 brakes.

But the seasons done for me now. I ate it on a fairly tame piece of traverse the other day down in SLC near the Shoreline trail. Now I'm in a splint and the docs are x-raying me every few days making sure I don't have a scaphoid fracture.


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

Heck, why not?

2000 Univega Alpina. Bought this 8 years ago. I stoped ridding it but fell in love again recently. Ever since I got back, I put in a new MX Pro Lo instead of the stock fork.


----------



## ryanstech (Sep 15, 2008)

Just got my 09 GF Piranha the other day. Hasn't seen dirt yet but so far it's a great ride. Hoping to take some better pictures outside with a real camera soon.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

*F400*

Finally! Well mine is back up and running. Upgraded to dual control's , rapid rise, and black v-brake (since i cant go disc on the back, mise well hide the v). Been riding for 3 months and this is what i built to keep me on the dirt.


































I know i know. I could lose some weight, by ditching the walky dog 

JayDial


----------



## ADVGUY (May 30, 2008)

My first MTB:

2000 Schwinn Mesa......Bought it new and it's still going strong with all the original components!!!!









Recently upgraded to this:
2008 Giant Trance 2


----------



## gunshow301 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is mine. It is my first real mountain bike. Upgraded a bit, the frame and fork are still stock. I still prefer this one over all my other mountain bikes.

Bike: 2001 Kona Cinder Cone
Fork: Bomber

Upgrades: Mavic CrossMax, Shimano xt cranks, Cane Creek S2 headset, Easton ec70 carbon flat bar, lx levers, lx shifters, yeti grips, xt front derailer, lx rear derailer, spd pedals, Titec Ithys saddle, irc mythosxc tires, avid bb7 disc brakes, bontrager stem.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

My first bike....sold...








My second bike...still got...love it...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice rides G4...definitely digging the rootbeer color. But, what is entry level about those exactly? Just busting your chops...enjoy the ride.


----------



## benarce (Aug 6, 2008)

upgrades are:
Shimano clipless pedals
WTB Rocket V Pro saddle
Sun Rhyno Lite wheelset with Deore Hubs
Lizard skins chainstay guard
Hayes Hydraulic disc brakes
Cateye wireless computer


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Nice rides G4...definitely digging the rootbeer color. But, what is entry level about those exactly? Just busting your chops...enjoy the ride.


......they are just first rides.....spent too much ££££/$$$$ too start haha


----------



## MaxP (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice bikes. I like the diff. bikes from you guys.

I will post some pictures of my bike soon.


----------



## Brandin (Sep 25, 2008)

My Bike: 05 Hardrock Sport

Got it a couple years ago to just mess around with, and the rest is history. I bought this off a guy who totally neglected the bike, it spent its whole life since he bought it outside, and just about every component was ruined.
I rebuilt the whole bike with 07 hardrock comp components, and some other little goodies like a better saddle, Blackspire chainrings, and some Specialized Mud spring tires (off for the season.) I currently have Panaracer Firecomp Pro's on, and I'll never buy another tire again! 
So, the only original parts to the bike are the pedals and the fork, but it desperately needs a new fork, but I'm content at the moment.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

My Haro Flightline Comp  She's currently in the shop for oil leaking from around the rebound adjuster. I've got some BB7s and Speed Dial 7 levers waiting for her to come home.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*wow*



whayong said:


> Heck, why not?
> 
> 2000 Univega Alpina. Bought this 8 years ago. I stoped ridding it but fell in love again recently. Ever since I got back, I put in a new MX Pro Lo instead of the stock fork.


that is a work of art.. i love the old univega bikes.... yours is simply beautiful


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

these sure are some snazzy entry level bikes.  

I would have taken any of them as my entry level mountain bike.


----------



## Ize (Jun 13, 2008)

'08 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc. Stock in this picture. I've only been doing this since May and I've already gotten into XC racing.

So far it has:
WTB Speed V saddle
Maxxis ADvantage tires
An XT rear derailleur(to replace the Deore I trashed in my first race)
M520 pedals

Plans:
Mavic 717's 
Reba Race
BB7's
LX/XT drivetrain bits as they wear out/break.
new seatpost/bars/stem to drop more weight.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

*08 Rincon*

Damn, there's some nice bikes here! Mine looks a little boring to the others, but i'm still happy with it 

Here is my 2008 Giant Rincon.

Only upgrades are Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1's and a pair of DMR V8's...mainly because i'm too chicken to use clipless yet


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

My beloved steed. Univega Alpina 2000


----------



## bigtoe66 (Aug 27, 2008)

2008 motobecane fantom elite
upgrades:
2.4 tires
x-firm fork spring
thudbuster lt
seatbag strapped to the stem
after plastic clip and velcro strap broke
now i like it there-very handy


----------



## breTTo4 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been keeping up to date on this thread, It has brought me to a good question I suppose. I noticed that some people upgraded from bb5's to bb7's. Is it actually worth it?


----------



## sidan07 (Jul 16, 2008)

Started with this:










Now I have this:


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my Specialized XC Comp my 1st bike but an awesome entry XC bike I would recommend one! I have since upgraded to a Cube Fritzz for Freeriding and Downhilling!

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

This is my first bike. Haro Extreme. I've had this for almost 15 years. Still going strong. Current ride is a Kona Kikapu deluxe.

Upgrades:

Mavic Crossrides
Sram X7 F & R derailleurs
Sram X9 thumb shifters
Avid SD7 levers
Sram PC991 chain
Sram pg980 cassette


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

That ^ Haro is interesting. This is my 3-day old Rockhopper :thumbsup:


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> This is my first bike. Haro Extreme. I've had this for almost 15 years. Still going strong. Current ride is a Kona Kikapu deluxe.
> 
> Upgrades:
> 
> ...


That is one sweet ass ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

Great pics and descriptions. Pics of my new entry-level Forge Sawback 7xx coming soon.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

*Diamondback Response*


















My 07 Diamondback Response 22" frame
SRAM Attack shifters
Shimano LX rear derailleur
Shimano Deore front derailleur
Shimano LX 9sp cassette
Shimano Deore hubs
FSA Alpha 2x crank set
Wellgo WPD 823 pedals
Vuelata USA 32T bash guard
Lizard Skin chainstay protector
Wheelsmith 14ga spokes
WTB Speed disc xc rims
IRC Mibro 2.1 tires
Titec Hellbent Nemesis saddle
Titec Hellbent Loc-on grips
Titec Hellbent DH bars
Titec Big Al stem
Avid Juicy 5 brakes
Alligator Windcutter rotors 203mm front 180mm rear
Rock Shox Dart 3 fork


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

EndersShadow said:


> That is one sweet ass ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks. I've tried to keep it in good shape over the years. The previous owner (a good friend) made more spills in the first 2 years of ownership than I have the past 15. lol


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I got back into the sport this spring after a too long hiatus. I bought this bike in March, and it's been alright.

2008 Specialized Rockhopper

Sun Rhyno Lite Wheels with Deore Hubs
Avid BB-7 discs with SD-7 Levers
Jagwire Ripcord Cables & Housing
1x8 Setup with a Blackspire Mono Veloce 34 tooth chain ring.
NGear Jumpstop as a chain guide
Old outer ring turned into a bashguard by grinding off the teeth
Full length rear dérailleur housing routed on the TT.
Shimano PD M520 pedals


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice looking Rockhopper there. How are the BB7s? My bike has BB5s. I'm not planning on upgrading my brakes anytime soon, but I would like to know what they're like.

What do you mean by "full length rear derailleur housing"? Do you mean your cables have full length housings? I was thinking that might be one of the first upgrades I make to my bike in the spring of next year.


----------



## Bike Heritage (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## gmoser (Oct 14, 2007)

I previously had this bike:








1999 Giant Upland 19.5", stock (swapped out the pedals)

I just traded it for this (the Giant was way to big for me):








2001 Gary Fisher Mamba 17" Also stock (so far)... dont know if im diggin the colors... this thing may get a rattlecan sprayover in the color of my 3 year old's choosing and some ebay knockoff GF decals... well see. First thing I think is gonna be an upgrade to threadless so i can get a better fork and stem as well as flat bar with ends.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> Nice looking Rockhopper there. How are the BB7s? My bike has BB5s. I'm not planning on upgrading my brakes anytime soon, but I would like to know what they're like.
> 
> What do you mean by "full length rear derailleur housing"? Do you mean your cables have full length housings? I was thinking that might be one of the first upgrades I make to my bike in the spring of next year.


Some of the guys I ride with have BB-5s, I think the only difference is the adjusting knobs on the inside and outside pads. They were easy to install and are easier to adjust than the V-s.

Yes, I used full length housing on the rear dérailleur cable and routed it along the top tube using the brake line guides and zip ties. When the creek gets high, it is almost up to the bottom bracket and I found mud and dirt was getting into the housing they way it is routed along the down tube.

It's good quality cable and housing, I haven't noticed any increased friction running full length. It still shifts as crisp as an alivo dérailleur will.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

My first bike (still have it) is a year end closeout '04 GT I-drive 2.0 I got for $800. 
Upgrades over the years include;
Marzocchi mx comp fork 120mm
riser bars
shorty stem
SRAM x7 shifters and rear der.
Azonic magnesium pedals
Race Face bottom bracket
Avid juicy 3 brakes with 7 inch front rotor
Mavic crossride wheelset
Specialized bg saddle
Continental tires








It still going strong!  








Worked at Moab too.:thumbsup: 








It may be getting time to upgrade to something with more travel, but until I can afford to, the GT gets hammered.


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, with most of the attention and recommendations favoring the Forge Sawback 5xx HT, I thought I'd post some pics of my Forge Sawback 7xx, 19.5 in., FS bike since nobody else has. Hopefully this can help some people make a decision on a Forge mountain bike.

I've read that the collective "they" do not recommend a FS bike for under $1000 b/c of the lower quality components but seeing this bike in person and reading the overwhelmingly positive reviews by other owners makes it difficult to agree with that.

While not having as high-end components overall as the 5xx, the 7xx does have a mixture of what I and others consider quality entry-level, mid-grade and higher-end components that, along with the fully adjustable FS frame, makes it worth it especially considering that the bike can be easily upgraded with 5xx components or better if need be.

There is no mistaking this bike for a dept. store toy. Coming from a Walmart Huffy HT that I had for a decade (recently sold), I can tell you that this bike is far above and beyond. It is absolutely beautiful out of the box, the fit and finish are great and, as many owners have said in their outstanding reviews, it's got to be the best dual-disc brake, adjustable FS bike for under $400 out there! Finally seeing the bike is person, I have to agree.

I tried to include detailed pics to illustrate what most of you would be interested in seeing (please forgive some of the blurry photos). While the frame is definitely heavier than a full tilt comp rig, take note of the reinforced/gussetted frame in several locations particularly underneath the steer tube and in front of the crank which has to make this frame very strong. Coincidentally, before installing the front tire/rim, I was surprised by how light it was. It felt like I was barely holding anything and that's with the "entry-level" Kenda tires.

I've gotten everything adjusted preliminarily except the drivetrain which I'll test + tune during my first ride in a few days. Thanks to the info on this forum, I realized that I should properly adjust a bike to my specific physical dimensions which I did for the first time using the GREAT bike-fitting article by Peter White of Peter White cycles. Still learning so I'm taking my time. As soon as I purchase a Presta valve adapter to fill the tires it'll be ready for it's maiden voyage. I'll keep you posted and include some action shots ASAP. Pics on my "Picturetrail" album below. Enjoy.



*Visit My Photos - 12 Pics*

*My Album*


----------



## 2WheelMark (Aug 3, 2008)

Sabrason said:


> I've read that the collective "they" do not recommend a FS bike for under $1000 b/c of the lower quality components but seeing this bike in person and reading the overwhelmingly positive reviews by other owners makes it difficult to agree with that.


I will include myself in your discription of they, since I dool out that same advise to as manny as possible. You seem to have the reasoning a bit off. I will take the liberty and speak for "they" and see if I can help you better understand. DISCLAIMER "They" may not all agree with me but most will.

1st reason newby should not get a entry leval FS. 
Newby does not know what style of riding they like; XC, AM, DS, FR, DH, and also don't know what type of rider they are. (stand and Hammer or sit&spin) This will affect what FS design is best for you.

2nd reason newby should not get a entry leval FS.
Entry level bikes do not only have a lower leval componant group, but will often also have lower leval shocks front and rear, frame pivots, and hardware. Not all bikes are created equal. When we ("they") hear newby say I want FS and only have 500 to spend we cringe thinking of the feelings that we had as young riders and all the mistakes made, and wish we could reach back in time and slap the purple ano out of our hands.

3rd reason newby should not buy entry leval FS. 
Skills. skills will compound faster on a bike with less technology designed to enhance a developed skill set. The worst thing for the sport is to get new riders on the trail, who hate there bike because it will not perform the way they expect it to, there for they stop riding or just grow to resent it.

Finally your overwhelming reviews are mostly done by newby to FS; so you are getting reviews by riders that are affected by the reasons stated above.

Disclaimer: If you were lucky enough to hit the magic button and none of these things affected you and your first FS bike then consider yourself lucky, don't waist your time telling me about it, because it will not change my mind. I am simply trying to explain what goes through the head of "they" when we hear I am new to this and want FS. Thanks for your time. Mark


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Allow me to first say that I'm not a "newbie" to mountain biking in terms of riding as I have been riding one for the last 10 years albeit until recently, a Walmart, steel Huffy HT as I mentioned previously.

I think your reasons for suggesting that newbies not get an entry level FS bike are legitimate ones and make sense primarily for those few riders who are looking to become very serious about the sport. That being said, I don't think that the vast majority of amateur, weekend-warrior riders new or old (even some who want to get serious about it) need to put that kind of time and energy into scrutinizing every minor detail like fork, shock and frame type and manufacturer in an effort to determine which bike is best for them.

Why? Because MOST people are use to buying generic bikes from dept. stores and being happy with them for years without knowing a fraction if any of the technical info that's peppered throughout these forums. That's what I and millions like me did growing up and to make a decision on any bike with even slightly more information than what most usually go into a bike purchase with will put them ahead of the game no matter what.

They had very little if any of that technical knowledge at their disposal when they bought those bikes yet they loved them just the same and didn't end up so unhappy with them that they stopped riding or resented the bike or sport all together as you suggested. It's a BIKE, not a house or a car.

Therefore, to say that's much more likely to happen with an entry-level FS bike than it is with a higher-end comp. bike is a bit dramatic. Put MOST people on both and they probably couldn't tell the difference at least not enough to convince them that they must have a $1,000+ FS bike.

Entry-level bikes obviously have lower-end components and hardware. However, I question how significant that really is to MOST riders who don't get caught up in the parts/name dropping of higher end components and bikes most of which is hype. Something that's not easy to do if we listen to the collective "they."

I think that unless you're a professional rider who's living depends on it, what bike, fork or shock your mountain bike has doesn't make that much of a difference and changing or upgrading those parts for the sake of doing so is pointless. Should a rider find that their riding style exceeds the limitations of a bike and/or they find that they are consistently breaking parts on a regular basis while riding, then and only then does an upgrade in parts or a new, better bike make sense.

For that reason it makes more sense to me to start out with an entry-level rig that you can either use "as is" for life, upgrade at some point or replace with something better in the future if your usage demands it. This as opposed to throwing $1000+ at a higher end bike that may be no better in terms of your particular usage and riding style. Call me crazy. 

_Finally your overwhelming reviews are mostly done by newby to FS; so you are getting reviews by riders that are affected by the reasons stated above._

I take the biggest issue with this comment as you couldn't possibly know who's buying entry-level FS bikes. There can be an infinite # of reasons but you can not assume that they are ALL newbies. I'm not, could've afforded a $1,000 bike if I chose to and none of the reviews I read mentioned that they were new riders either. In fact, one impressed owner even said that the Sawback 7xx was "almost as good as my $2000 bike!!" That's his own words from a guy who probably knows his way around higher-end mt bikes. If he already owns a $2,000 rig then he's not likely to be a newbie.

_Disclaimer: If you were lucky enough to hit the magic button and none of these things affected you and your first FS bike then consider yourself lucky, don't waist your time telling me about it, because it will not change my mind. I am simply trying to explain what goes through the head of "they" when we hear I am new to this and want FS. Thanks for your time. Mark[/QUOTE]_

And I'm simply trying to explain what goes through the head of a lot of honest, intelligent and realistic people who aren't so quick to get caught up in the hype of forums like this where the collective "they" recommend a $1000+ FS bike or no FS anything.

While I certainly respect the knowledge of experienced riders primarily when it comes to riding, trails and general advice, I also know where to draw the line.

As with all hobbies and interests, those most involved with them tend to sometimes get caught up in the minutia of minor details that, in reality, make little difference and are less important to the vast majority of everyone else out there who are "average joes."

Now, while you could ultimately be correct in stating that I might not be happy with my $400 FS bike b/c the components or frame aren't top-notch, the chance of that being the only reason for my unhappiness (if I'm unhappy at all) is very slim. Extremely slim! Most people will have other, more general reasons for being unhappy about it that might be easily remedied without plunking down thousands for a full-tilt comp rig.

Regardless, to suggest to EVERYONE shopping for a FS bike for the first time that they will probably not be happy with and therefore shouldn't purchase one that is less than $1000 is simply absurd because everyone's cycling wants and needs are different. Common sense tells me that MOST riders would be very happy with a FS bike costing less than a $1000 as long as it functioned properly and fulfilled their needs unless they had a very specific idea of what they wanted and what they were looking for beforehand. Just my opinion.

Quote from "Mountain Biking 101" on this very forum:
_*3. Don't belive the hype. Just because your favorite rider or best friend rides a certain bike, that doesn't mean that's the best one for you. Have an open mind and be realistic about your needs and ability*_.

Take care,

Mike


----------



## 2WheelMark (Aug 3, 2008)

I told you not to respond, I was simply trying to give you a glimpse into the mind of someone looking into giving advise on a public forum and not knowing what is on the other side on the monitor. You have obviously put alot of effort into your responce and I applaud you for it, but you did not get the gist of what I was saying. What was tring to convey is how we "them" come to give advise. Thank you for your well thought out responce, but it was a waste of time, and you got all in an uproar for nothing, for those of up who are "them" will continue to give our same advise, and now I will get back to drinking Beer. Which by the way is the real reason to ride.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Sabrason said:


> take the biggest issue with this comment as you couldn't possibly know who's buying entry-level FS bikes. There can be an infinite # of reasons but you can not assume that they are ALL newbies. I'm not, could've afforded a $1,000 bike if I chose to and none of the reviews I read mentioned that they were new riders either. In fact, one impressed owner even said that the Sawback 7xx was "almost as good as my $2000 bike!!" That's his own words from a guy who probably knows his way around higher-end mt bikes. If he already owns a $2,000 rig then he's not likely to be a newbie.


Nonsense. No one riding a FS bike that costs 2 grand will think your Sawback is better than their bike. A lot of component advertising is hype, yes. The average rider might not notice the difference between XT and XTR. But they (and you) WILL notice the difference between Shimano ST-EF50 shifters and Shimano Deore shifters. The components on the 7xx are very low-end. What you will find is that the shifters will constantly be of of adjustment and they won't shift cleanly. The Deore shifters of the 5xx would be much better. The fork on the 7xx is poor. A buddy of mine had the Manitou Axel and it randomly decided to iniate lock-out whenever it felt like it. Dangerous. The 5xx's Dart 1 on the other hand is much more reliable.

You'd have been better off with a $300 bike shop hardtail - I think that before long you'll notice that things start breaking and you won't want to ride anymore. Additionally, it's worth noting that the drivetrain is 7-speed, so if you do decide to upgrade components, you'll pretty much have to do the whole thing at once. Most bike shops don't stock a lot of 7-speed stuff, to my knowledge.


----------



## Dog Case (Jul 25, 2008)

I stumbled on the giant Forge thread here right after dusting off my $40 thrift store Haro V2 and deciding that I did in fact miss riding bikes.

Upgrades so far are the cheap Panaracer Fire XC tires, RaceFace Evolve XC seatpost, an ancient pair of Time Atac Alium pedals I had lying around and a RaceFace Evolve XC stem added after the picture was taken. 
Besides shortening the cables and housing for the lower stem, I think I'm happy with the setup.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bought this frame, cuz it was beefy and light, and started building it up. The frame is a no name brand, but the parts are a good start.

Avid BB7 discs, s, some free ride wheels (since im a big boy), Origin 8 carbon bar, FSA stem and seat, LX components, with deore shifters, all 8 speed. Dart 2 shock, ordering either a Zoche, Reba, or a SID in the next few weeks.

Ordered my egg beaters, origin 8 carbon post, and all my XT components.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

that Access frame is made for and sold by performance bikes. They are sweet. I had 1 I got on clearance and rode for a while. Sold it to a buddy for $80 in new condition with some extra parts.
If my memory serves me correctly, that frame weighs 2.8 lbs. Nice ride.


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

_


Berkley said:



Nonsense. No one riding a FS bike that costs 2 grand will think your Sawback is better than their bike. A lot of component advertising is hype, yes. The average rider might not notice the difference between XT and XTR. But they (and you) WILL notice the difference between Shimano ST-EF50 shifters and Shimano Deore shifters. The components on the 7xx are *very low-end*. What you will find is that the shifters will constantly be of of adjustment and they won't shift cleanly. The Deore shifters of the 5xx would be much better. *The fork on the 7xx is poor*. A buddy of mine had the Manitou Axel and it randomly decided to iniate lock-out whenever it felt like it. Dangerous. The 5xx's Dart 1 on the other hand is much more reliable.

You'd have been better off with a $300 bike shop hardtail - I think that before long you'll *notice that things start breaking and you won't want to ride anymore*. Additionally, it's worth noting that the drivetrain is 7-speed, so if you do decide to upgrade components, you'll pretty much have to do the whole thing at once. Most bike shops don't stock a lot of 7-speed stuff, to my knowledge.

Click to expand...

_Hi there,

Thanks for the response but you didn't read my comments carefully. The impressed 7xx reviewer said that he thought that the Sawback 7xx was ALMOST as good as his $2,000 bike. Not better than, but almost as good as --- implying that the 7xx is in fact a very good bike and very close in craftmanship and quality to what I assume from the price tag must be his high-end comp bike. Unless he's secretly a Forge employee/share holder planting isolated positive reviews in obscure internet locations (highly unlikely) to drive up sales, he has no vested interest in saying so. I've included his entire review below obtained from "Target.com" which is one of many echoing similar sentiments.

Glad to see that you agree about the exaggerated hype and the fact that most riders could not tell the difference between the minor nuances of what some make a big deal out of here. Common sense and a little intelligence drive most people to that conclusion.

While I've been told that Deore shifters are superior, how will I tell the difference between Shimano ST-EF50 and Deore shifters if I've never used either before and compared the two???? Not one person who actually owns and uses the 7xx on this forum or who posted a review online (that I could find) complained about these entry-level shifters nor did they complain about anything regarding the Axel fork let alone that it randomly "locks out."

ALL the components on the 7xx are "very low-end?" You might be right and know better than me but according to other 7xx owners on this forum and those who submitted reviews of the bike, the 7xx is actually composed of a mixture of entry-level ( Axel Fork, KS-291 shock), mid-grade (Shimano Acera rear derailleur for ex.) and higher end (Hays MX-2 brakes, WTB speeddisc rims and saddle) parts. Certainly not as high-end overall as the 5xx but not all around bottom of the barrel either. The 7xx owner I'm referring to who posted on this forum even went to the Shimano website, got a ranking of their sub-types and Acera was in the middle of the pack rather than at the bottom.

You think that before long my bike is going to start breaking and I'm not going to want to ride anymore????????????? lol....Based on what? I mean, that is absolutely ridiculous! I think that's a bit over the top to say the least. You don't even know what kind of riding I do!! I think that unless you've owned and use this or any bike for an extended period of time and found, THROUGH YOUR OWN PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, that you were breaking parts prematurely on almost every ride, these kinds of factless, cynical and negative comments should be avoided especially being a mtb club president. Wouldn't you agree?

QUOTE FROM _SAWBACK 7xx_ REVIEW ON TARGET.COM:
_""Great frame, very good components, excellent service!, February 3, 2008
Reviewer: Biking4Jesus (Brandon, MS) - See all my reviews 
*I have several dept. store bikes as well as a couple of bikes from bike shops. I couldn't believe the quality of the components and the frame on this [reasonably priced] full suspension bike*. *It is almost as good as my $2000 bike*. I haven't seen any other bikes in this price range with front and rear disk brakes and adjustable shocks. *The wheels, seat, seatpost, stem, and bar are all top quality brands or copies*. *The drivetrain is mid-range Shimano *and could be upgraded for serious off-road ridiing. Unlike most dept. store dualies, *the Forge can be riden hard on just about any trail.* It would be nice to have a water bottle cage, but I usually use a hydration pack offroad anyway. 
I was really impressed with Forge's service. I got my bike at a salvage store, so I knew it was damaged. Other than cosmetic damage, the main problem was a bent brake rotor. I couldn't quite get it flattened, so I called Forge. They sent me a new rotor right away, and I haven't had any problems since. *Great frame, very good components*, excellent service!"" 
- Conrad_

Call me crazy but this sounds like an honest review from a guy who knows his way around mountain bikes. It's difficult to ignore the many 7xx reviews like this, no?
Take care,

Mike


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's my entry level bike I have been and am still working on.
'97 Cannondale Killer V900HT

Frame: Killer V900HT
Fork: dd60 headshok
Brakes: Tektro V brakes and levers
Cranks: Coda 300
Front Derailleur: Deore Lx
Front Shifter: Deore XT M739
Rear Shifter: Gripshift srt-800 
Rear Derailleur: Alivio m410
Pedals: shimano pd-m515
Stem: Coda Headshok
Handlebar: Dirt Research bars
Seatpost: kalloy sp-263b cut 100mm shorter
Saddle: Cannondale f4 saddle
Bottom Bracket: 
Cassette: Nashbar 7spd
Headset: Headshok
Grips: gripshift grips
Tires: Schwinn Carbon steel ATB 
Wheels: cheapy front, rear Acera X hub unknown wheel
Cheap cup and cone Bottom Bracket.
Serfas s1 computer
Weight: 27lbs.

Upgrades to come after Christmas: 
Fatty Ultra disc fork.
Avid bb7 mech front disk
Ryno lite wheels with shimano deore hubs
BBG bashguard
Inner chain guide.


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

savagemann said:


> that Access frame is made for and sold by performance bikes. They are sweet. I had 1 I got on clearance and rode for a while. Sold it to a buddy for $80 in new condition with some extra parts.
> If my memory serves me correctly, that frame weighs 2.8 lbs. Nice ride.


thank you for the info! I didnt know that.

Took it out on its maiden voyage today... found out that i need a beefier headset and seatpost. Switching the post to a Raceface downhill model.

Keep in mind i am 6'4" 280... im a big boy.
But other than that, not so much as a squibble out of the frame. I am super excited!


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

Sabrason said:


> ALL the components on the 7xx are "very low-end?" You might be right and know better than me but according to other 7xx owners on this forum and those who submitted reviews of the bike, the 7xx is actually composed of a mixture of entry-level ( Axel Fork, KS-291 shock), mid-grade (Shimano Acera rear derailleur for ex.) and higher end (Hays MX-2 brakes, WTB speeddisc rims and saddle) parts. Certainly not as high-end overall as the 5xx but not all around bottom of the barrel either. The 7xx owner I'm referring to who posted on this forum even went to the Shimano website, got a ranking of their sub-types and Acera was in the middle of the pack rather than at the bottom.


Well, really, I hope you enjoy the bike. You've been defending the 7xx for quite awhile now. However, I've gotta agree with the others that have doubted the value of the 7xx. The components are all pretty much low-end. The Shimano Acera is _definitely _not mid-grade. When it comes to Shimano stuff, it goes (from low to high) :

SIS (real junk) 
ALTUS 
ACERA 
ALIVO 
DEORE 
DEORE LX 
DEORE XT 
DEORE XTR

Acera is pretty much at the low end. In fact, most people stray away from anything below Alivo for mountain bike trails, as Alivo is right at the beginning of Shimano's product line for specific mountain bike usage. Ask any bike shop and any bike tech, and they'll let you know that SIS/Acera/Altus components are primarily used for commuter bikes and light trail bikes, not mountain bikes. Trust me, I did my research and didn't even believe it/understand it at first. But you start checking really low end bikes, you and see that Altus and Acera pop up everywhere. Companies dump these products onto mountain bike frames because it's the cheapest route, not necessarily because it's matched for real xc/singletrack usage.

I also have to disagree with your comment about the brakes. The MX-2 brakes are in no way high end. Compare the MX-2 to the rest of Hayes products. In fact, not too many people even seem to enjoy any of Haye's disc brakes products. They tend to produce lower quality disc's than other companies in the field. Calling the MX-2 a "high end" component is a bit of a stretch. I could maybe take it as a mid-level component, but high end? Yeeesh...I just can't buy that, especially when you compare it to other mechanical brakes.

You can try and lump in the WTB rims and saddle as high end, but these parts are some of the most non-essential components on a bike. Anyone can put up with a junky saddle and maybe less-than-great rims. But settling for really low-end drivetrain parts is just asking for more spent money down the line. Again, it all depends on your use. But if I were hitting any intermediate trails, I'd make sure that at the very least, my fork and drivetrain could handle it for quite awhile, thus saving me headaches and money later, while providing me with an undeniably better ride quality. I'm still questioning how long the 7xx will last before stuff begins to wear out and break.

Is it better than almost any department store bike? Sure, I could definitely see it. Is it better than other intro FS bikes? I'm gonna doubt that. Especially in the used market. And if FS is absolutely important to someone, then they might just want to either a.) go used or b.) save money for a complete package. For the same price of that 7xx, you can go hard-tail and get better components via the 5xx. That isn't even debatable. And if you are a beginner, is it really necessary to go FS?

It could just be different strokes for different folks, but I know that if I friend were to ask my opinion on what to buy, I'd tell them get the hard-tail with better components, as it will undeniably have a lower risk of broken parts down the line, which should lead to a better enjoyment of the trails.

Again, I really do hope you enjoy the 7xx, but I've also got to keep in mind that I remember you defending the bike before you even bought it. Give us a run-down when you put some good abuse on it. I really do hope that it is the killer deal for intro FS, because I like the Forge company and what they're doing.

Best of luck


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's mine, brand new with only 91km's on it (2 or 3 days of riding). It was regular $829 Cnd. on sale for $699 since it's a leftover 2008. I've read mixed reviews on here, but it seems to work really good for me since I've never rode anything good before. I'm 5'11 and about 140lbs, not doing any serious downhill riding or anything so I think it should hold up fine for me.


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

_


holycrikey said:



Well, really, I hope you enjoy the bike. You've been defending the 7xx for quite awhile now. However, I've gotta agree with the others that have doubted the value of the 7xx. The components are all pretty much low-end. The Shimano Acera is definitely not mid-grade. When it comes to Shimano stuff, it goes (from low to high) :

Click to expand...

_


holycrikey said:


> _"I also have to disagree with your comment about the brakes. The MX-2 brakes are in no way high end......Calling the MX-2 a "high end" component is a bit of a stretch. I could maybe take it as a mid-level component, but high end?"_
> 
> Well, you'd actually be primarily disagreeing with the other 7xx owner who supposedly did his Shimano research and posted those comments. I don't care either way b/c I don't buy into the name-dropping hype and am not going to waste my valuable time scrutinizing the Shimano website. Makes no difference to me, and besides, my exact words were "higher end" not high end. There's a clear difference between the two. The other guy mis-quoted me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bemis (Sep 19, 2008)

First post. 

Raleigh Mojave 8.0:


















Raleigh Mojave 8.0

Upgrades:
the seat from WTB Speed V (ouch) to a nice comfy Giant Unity. 
the pedals from some cheap (plastic center) cage pedals to Transition Bike Stepdown Pedals.
the grips from the Raleigh branded "dual density" (super thin) to the OD Rogue Lock-on.










Other than that, I bought a Camelbak and absolutely love it for those long rides.

Now that the upgrade bug has been satisfied, I just enjoy riding my bike. :thumbsup:










Back to lurking,
Bemis


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

350Rocket said:


> Here's mine, brand new with only 91km's on it (2 or 3 days of riding). It was regular $829 Cnd. on sale for $699 since it's a leftover 2008. I've read mixed reviews on here, but it seems to work really good for me since I've never rode anything good before. I'm 5'11 and about 140lbs, not doing any serious downhill riding or anything so I think it should hold up fine for me.


Nice bike. I like it. But please lose the kickstand. That thing is bad news waiting to happen.


----------



## shoei4460 (Sep 19, 2008)

specialized hardrock comp disc 08

i baught it a couple of moths ago on special for $679 australian 
ive so far found it to b one of the best hardtails ive ever ridden
stock componants:
avid bb5 disc brakes
sr suntour forks 
sr suntour cranks
shimano bottom bracket
wellgo pedals
and the list go's on.



ive so far added these upgrades:
titan headstem
bullet valve caps (must haves XD)
syncros bht 1 26x2.7 rear tyre (on the front for insane look)

cheers
adam :thumbsup:


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Both really nice looking bikes 
I didn't even realize that nobody else was leaving the kickstand on. I don't do real serious off road riding yet so not sure if it will be an issue for me. I'm not used to having to find something to lean it up against. I'll probably be sleeping and it'll fall on me and my girlfriend will get jealous. lol. I keep it nearby at night in the appt until the novelty of the new bike wears off. 

This was a lot of $$ for me to spend, anything higher than an entry level bike would have been out of the question for me, so I'll have to wait on upgrades until stuff starts to get worn out a bit. At least it has somewhat lower level components (Altus front derailleur, Deore rear, ST-EF60 shifters, etc.) making it more possible to do upgrades in the future. I don't tend to wear bikes out fast so it should take a while.


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

2008 Specialized HRXC

Added shimano clipless pedals, new avid brake levels(big difference), rapid fire shifters(grip shifters blew), Specialized lock on grips The levers, grips, and shifters not pictured.

Next is a wheelset, dt spokes, hope hubs, xc 717 rims

pretty much upgrading the parts time to time, no rush, and then transfering everything over to a damn good frame.


----------



## Bemis (Sep 19, 2008)

350Rocket said:


> I didn't even realize that nobody else was leaving the kickstand on.


I didn't know bikes still came with kickstands. 

You say you haven't done any serious offroad? Do some!!! It's a blast! I've been at this for just over a month and have ridden 4 trails so far. 

-Bemis


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I just did some offroading today. Mainly backroads cruising until I found little rutted trails to ride on, and also some rocky hills to fly up and down. I tried to jump off of every rock and rough spot I could find. Yes it was a blast. But I guess when I said serious offroading I was thinking of jumps 6feet or more in the air, or flying down a rocky hill at 40mph+.

Now that I'm actually using it offroad I'm already starting to think of the parts I'm going to wear out first and upgrades to make. First thing is in the spring I'll take the kickstand off. Not much riding left this year and I'll have it sitting in the appt on the kickstand all winter anyways. Front derailleur (Altus) I'll probably wear out first since they aren't the best from what I read. Maybe the pedals I'll replace soon after that, gave them some bashes on rocks already today. Who knows after that. Long term I may upgrade from 8 speed to 9 or 10 speed on the back for higher speed down long steep downhills on the road. My ass is pretty sore today, so a better seat or gel seat cover is going to be needed soon. Also a good headlight since if I get into good enough shape I'll be trying to make the 84km round trip to work every day which is going to be pitch black the whole 2hr ride in the morning.

Another cool thing today was I met another Rocky Mountain owner today, who used to be a customer of mine when I was the service advisor at the Saturn dealership and now he makes deliveries to my work for the trucking company he works for. I didn't even know he was into biking, just saw him and stopped to say hi and he said he had the same brand of bike at home. Now I might have someone to ride with next summer.


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

*Forge Sawback 7xx initial run down*

Ok, so I got most of the 7xx adjusted and took it for a quick ride down the street and back a few days ago. I was on my way out so I didn't have time to shift through all the gears but the bike felt really smooth and the suspension was extremely soft. I have it set for the most travel and rebound and it was like riding on a cushion of air when I was bouncing on the pedals. It's probably a little soft for off-road use so I need to set the sag and gears and then it'll be ready for some off-road tests. I'll keep you posted.

Mike


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

Welp, here is my first mountain bike. 2006 Giant Pistol 1. It was a demo bike for one season, then I scooped it up. Other than some small scratches and dings, it's in great shape. Got it at a killer price. Should do me well for awhile until I decide to step up to something a bit better.

I was about the pull the trigger on a Forge 5xx, but I'm thankful that I found this. Way better components for an even better price. I love finding stuff used!!



















Thoughts?


----------



## MATT0404 (Aug 10, 2008)

Crikey:

Congrats on the new bike! I was following your thread over on nasioc, believe it or not. Glad you found a good deal.


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

MATT0404 said:


> Crikey:
> 
> Congrats on the new bike! I was following your thread over on nasioc, believe it or not. Glad you found a good deal.


Haha, awesome! Always good to hear from NASIOC members!

Still trying to figure out the adjustments on the deraileurs.. sigh.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the ride, Holycrikey. You ended up with a nice bike there. Looks like you can find a good deal if you are willing to put the time in. Maybe try picking up a MTN bike maintenance book for the derailleurs(heard zinns' book is good). Either that or Youtube and parktool are very helpful.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

I've gone almost 200km's now (over 120 miles) since I bought my bike a couple weeks ago and my shifting hasn't given me any problems yet. Since they said I'd have to bring it back within the first couple weeks or so for adjustment, I was planning on getting it to the bike shop for a free adjustment after break in but it doesn't seem to be happening. The snow will be flying pretty soon and I guess I won't be getting any adjustments done until at least spring by the looks of it.


----------



## WeltDog (Oct 17, 2007)

*my steed*

I've had my 2008 Ibex Alpine 650 ( hardtail ) for ~ 1year now. *** It's been great and I've updgraded " just cuz" with the exception of the wheels I got yesterday  because I bent my front on a jump ( my version of one anyway  and I told my wife that " it just made no sense to only buy 1 wheel and brake levers ( broke 1 but bought 2 for same reason - see a pattern? )

Upgrades to date:
* Panaracer Fire XC Pro tires
* Cane Creek Thudbuster suspension seatpost( $75 from owner of LBS:thumbsup: )
* Oury grips
* Mavic 717 rims w/ XT hubs
* Shimano DX clipless pedals ( I think they're M646, maybe 647, something like that )
* $5 stem I bought at a swap meet ( 90mm versus the 115mm that came with it )
* Avid SpeedDial brake levers

***After purchase I read with dismay some of the 'issues' surrounding Ibex but I've been happy. I simply don't have the $$ to make a statement with my purchases - just bought what I thought was as much bike as I could get for my limited dollars. If I had the money to buy LBS then I wouldn't be talking about my entry level bike. Ha:thumbsup:

This mountain biking thing surely is a passion/obsession/just plain fun thing. I'm not much of a mechanical, tinkerer type but I could be out in my garage or on these boards or looking at magazines all day.

Peace and happy trails.


----------



## fzr400guy (Sep 9, 2008)

I roll on a Warrior Disc. Here is what I did.
1. Shimano Deore LX long cage rear derailer.
2. Shimano Deore LX front derailer.
3. Shimano Deore LX trigger shifters.
4. Avid TI adjustable brake levers.
5. FSA Carbon Kforce riser bars.
6. FSA Carbon SLK seatpost.
7. Q2 Carbon Stem.
8. Cane Creek S2 headset.
9. Rockshox Tora 302SL 100mm forks.
10. Sram Chain and 9 speed Cassette.
11. WTB Speed V Comp Saddle.
12. Panaracer Fire XC Pro tires.
Most of the parts were purchased on [email protected] and the rest from various online retailers.


----------



## Colorado CJ (Oct 20, 2008)

I just received my Motobecane Fantom Trail today 

No upgrades yet, but I'll be getting a computer and new peddles tomorrow.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

musky said:


> Magura Menja fokr
> Avid BB7's front and rear
> Avid Speed Dial Ti levers
> Wellgo B37's
> ...


How is that entry level?


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is my 2006 Marin Attack Trail


----------



## Bemis (Sep 19, 2008)

D1PHAM said:


> Here is my 2006 Marin Attack Trail


Nice Marin. :thumbsup:

I have GOT to stop looking at FS bikes! HAHAHA! I think for my 1 year mark I'll drop around 3 grand on something fancy. 

-Bemis


----------



## Bemis (Sep 19, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Got her finished about 2 weeks ago. Started with an upgraded Schwinn that a friend built me to give this a try. Loved it right from the start and began building this bike right away. I've been riding a little less than 3 months now.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a RMB Fusion in 15in. Its a pretty good comuter as i havent hardly used the 3 chainring yet and can still average 13mph on a 30mile ride with a lot of hills. I dont have pictures of it yet as i have been to busy riding it. I just got it 4 days ago and have rode it for 30miles each day off and on road and havent noticed anything wrong with it yet. I'm I the only one on here with a RMB fusion? All the RMB i see are FS not XC.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

look at the bottom of page 1. I have a Rocky Mountain Fusion. 

Also just because a bike is FS doesn't mean it isn't XC.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

dana109 said:


> look at the bottom of page 1. I have a Rocky Mountain Fusion.
> 
> Also just because a bike is FS doesn't mean it isn't XC.


Have you had any problems with the components on it? I heard that the BB is worthless after a month or two. I was wondering what kind of riding will it stand up to


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've ridden it around 3-5 days a week since June. I ride a lot of rooty single track. It isn't a downhill bike. But for XC it is a solid bike. I haven't had any problems except with the wheels coming out of true. But the shop took care of that with a tune up.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for answers i just wanted to find out before something went wrong and I didnt have a part.


----------



## Lbsigman (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's my 2006 Marin Northside Trail I just recently bought from a LBS for $430 out the door. It was new old stock that they had, never ridden. It's completely stock for now but as shown in the picture, I have a M961 XTR front derailer, Race Face Evolve crankset and XTR brake cables. As of this morning, I just ordered an XT rear derailer. Piece by piece i'm going to can the stock components.


----------



## TexasKJ07 (May 23, 2008)

Here is my 06 Marin Bobcat Trail all stock except the seat. I upgraded to a WTB Power V seat.


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's my '08 Gary Fisher Tassajara. This was my first new bike after my last bike was stolen more than 10 years ago. I thought about getting a FS but didn't want to drop too much $ and figured I'd get a decent hardtail instead. Cost $899

Upgrades so far:

WTB Pure V Saddle (stock Bontrager was a torture device)
WTB Velociraptor Tires (stock Bontrager Jones just didn't cut it in the loose stuff around here)
XT rear derailleur (busted the original LX)
Ergon Grips (help with the numbness)
Red Salsa Skewers (Mainly because the stock Shimanos were a pain, they didn't clear the shock on the lever side. Plus these look purty)
Crank Brothers Mallet C Pedals (gotta go clipless)
Rockshox Reba Team (This was a warranty replacement after the stock Toras blew out. I'm certainly not complaining)


----------



## Bikerkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Just made a purchase today. 2008 Giant Rincon








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the look of that rincon. You can't go wrong with OD green and flat black


----------



## Bikerkid (Jan 19, 2008)

I know. It's part of the reason I liked it. I saw the 2009 model and was like no way. It looks like every other bike and the components were the same. I love the design of the frame and color is like icing on the cake I cant wait to get it dirty.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

that's a pretty sweet looking paint job! Almost looks army!


----------



## Lbsigman (Sep 22, 2008)

Bikerkid said:


> I know. It's part of the reason I liked it. I saw the 2009 model and was like no way. It looks like every other bike and the components were the same. I love the design of the frame and color is like icing on the cake I cant wait to get it dirty.


I dig that bike. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^

Very nice Rincon! I love that flat olive green! Awesome color. 

I'd just ditch the reflectors


----------



## Bikerkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Lbsigman said:


> I dig that bike. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking.


It set me back $420 and he threw in a free water bottle.lol



holycrikey said:


> ^^^
> 
> Very nice Rincon! I love that flat olive green! Awesome color.
> 
> I'd just ditch the reflectors


Thank you sir. I rode it to the the pole to go vote today and she rides nice.Yeah I already took off the front and rear ones but I cant get the ones in the spokes out w/o scratching the finish in the spokes.


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

there should be little white "screws" on the reflector. Just turn those woth a regular screwdriver and the reflector should slide down and you can pull it out.


----------



## Bikerkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Got it. Thanks dude.


----------



## Raphy (Jul 6, 2008)

my contribution


----------



## NAT0007 (Nov 3, 2007)

My daughter's Hardrock.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is my Iron Horse Quantum II

























Parts List:
Rock Shox Dart 1 Fork
Hayes MX4 Disc Brakes 
Truvativ X-Flow Crank
Shimano Acera Rear Derailer
WTB Speed V Saddle

Future Upgrades:
Wellgo MG-1 Pedals
WTB Velociraptor 2.1 Tires
Race Face Next XC Handlebars
Avid BB7 Brake upgrade
Rock Shox Recon Fork


----------



## stoo61 (Nov 2, 2008)

Small upgrades from stock...

Race Face Evolve longer Steam
Ritchey Comp Seat post
DMR V8 pedals White
Panaracer FireXC
Selle Italia saddle.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

stoo61 - which saddle is that? ^


----------



## Armandeus (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is my Motobecane Fantom Comp DS start it on 32.5 lbs, on the first pic i already upgraded crankset and wheelset to shimano Deore and Vuelta XRP Team SL and Saddle with Selle Italia Onda , then i upgraded handlebar with Easton Monkey Lite SL, Headset with Cane Creek S-8, Cassette with Shimano XT, Saddle again with Nashbar Race 190 gr. , Front Suspension with Rock shox Reba Team U-turn, Pushloc and now the bike weight 28 lbs , i'm very happy with the performance of this bike and i will onlu upgrade again as is need it



Actual Bike Set Up

Frame TripleActive 4B, 3"/4"/5" Travel - Four Bar Rocker Arm. Gussetted SL 7005 Aluminum (Disc Brake Equipped) SuperSmooth Sealed Cartridge Bearings at critical pivots, replaceable rear derailleur hanger

Fork/Rear Shock RockShox REBA TEAM WITH UTURN ADJUSTABLE TRAVEL (85-115MM) TurnKey LOCKOUT COMPRESSION and PUSHLOC /Rockshox Ario 2.2 Air with Rebound and LOCKOUT

Crankset Shimano Deore Hollowtech

Bottom Bracket Shimano Deore 

Pedals Plataform witth toe clips 

Front Derailleur Shimano Deore LX

Rear Derailleur Shimano XT long cage 

Shifters Shimano Deore LX Rapid Fire 27 speed trigger shift 

Cassette/Freewheel Shimano XT cs-750 

Chain Z9000 super narrow 9 speed 

Hubs Vuelta forged alloy with high flanged hubs with CNC machined 6 bolt rotor mounts

Spokes 2.2mm stainless bladed Count: Front: 28 Rear: 28 Lacing: 3 cross Nipple: Brass CP Finish

Rims XRP Vuelta Team SL

Tires/Tubes Panaracer FireXC PRO 26x2.1 / Presta Valve

Brakes Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic Disc front and rear, 160mm rotor

Brake Levers Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic 

Headset Cane Creek S-8

Handlebar Easton Monkey Lite SL Riser Bar

Stem Ritchey Comp Aluminum threadless 

Tape/Grip WTB DualCompound

Saddle Nashbar Race Saddle 190 gr.

Seat Post Ritchey Comp Mountain 31.6mm aluminum 

Seat Post Clamp Super Light Aluminum

Size Small 42c

Color GlossBlack


----------



## Armandeus (Aug 11, 2008)

well on the las pic instead of the first pic i mean it, i uploaded the pics in wrong orther


----------



## longshot (May 10, 2008)

Here is my ride: a Trek 4300. Got is used in good condition for a great price.

Upgrades:
LX cranks, derailleurs, and cassette
XT shifters
Mavic XC 717 wheels with XT hubs
Avid BB7 disc brakes
WTB Motoraptors
Crank Bros Mallet C pedals
WTB Speed V saddle
Sigma computer










A couple of things I've learned. If you are sure you want to be riding for a long time, save the necessary funds to get what you want at the start. The wait will kill you but will be more efficient. If on the other hand, you are just wanting to try it out then get the best used bike you can afford. When you are hooked you can then decide if you want to upgrade by bargain shopping like I did or if you are going to want/need more bike (I don't), in which case just ride what you've got until you get the necessary funds for your next bike. I probably should have listened to this advice from the outset...but I wanted a bike right then


----------



## flipside (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's mine....


----------



## 2ndtime04gt (Sep 2, 2008)

flipside said:


> Here's mine....


Where did you get those bar end caps?


----------



## zerohnine (Nov 1, 2008)

*'09 Fisher Wahoo Disc*

My first post on MTBR!

Here's my recent purchase. So new it still has the reflectors on!


----------



## flipside (Jul 24, 2008)

2ndtime04gt said:


> Where did you get those bar end caps?


I got them from Purely Custom


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

zerohnine said:


> My first post on MTBR!


Tip of the week: rubber side goes down.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

*La Goose*

There are some good looking bikes posted.

Here is a real entry level bike - 01 Wallyworld Mongoose. Good for kicking it around the yard or the occasional street ride. It wouldn't hold up on trails.

Upgrades: Those $7 Forte slicks.


----------



## stoo61 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> stoo61 - which saddle is that? ^


All I can really tell you is what it says on it. San Marco, pretty sure its Selle Itallia too....I haven't got it just now, loaned it to someone.


----------



## mschwab82 (Aug 19, 2008)

*My Warrior 3.5 taken minutes after purchase!!*

Brakes: Avid BB-5 w/ 160mm rotor 
Levers: Avid FR-5 
Frame: Double Butted Aluminum Hardtail 
Bottom Bracket: FSA 
Crankset: FSA Gamma, 42/32/22T Alloy 
Seatpost: FSA SL-280 
Stem: FSA ST-OS-190LX 
Handlebar: FSA XC-282A-OS, 18mm rise 
Wheelset: Hubs: Alloy Disc, 32H; Rim: WTB SX-24, 32H w/ eyelets 
Chain: KMC HG-73 
Fork: Marzocchi Race, 100mm travel 
Rear Shock: NA 
Pedals: Shimano M505 Clipless 
Cassette: SRAM PG-950, 11/34T, 9-speed 
Shifters: SRAM SX5 Triggers 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7 
Front Derailleur: SRAM X.7, low clamp 
Saddle: WTB Pure V Sport 
Grips/Tape: WTB Technical Trail Grip 
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 26 x 2.1 
Headset: Zero Stack


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

GroverTheClover said:


> Here's my IH Maverick 5.0.
> 
> F&R Avid BB7
> Avid Full Metal Jacket
> ...


Nice job on the upgrade list... I'm now actually thinking about getting the Panaracer's instead of the WTB Velociraptor's.

BTW I regret everyday not choosing the Maverick 5.0 (got my Quantum II for the same price)...that green is sick!


----------



## zmusselman (Nov 6, 2008)

cyrix said:


> This is my daily ride. I love it more than the other bikes simply because it's been with me the longest and has spent more time with me than any other bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same bike and I use it as a daily commuter with occasional trail use although I have not named her as you have. ( If anything thing, its a "Beast" )

Current upgrades:
Specialized Bar Ends
Crankbrothers Smarty Pedals
Avid 160mm Rotors ( they just look cool!! )
Mavic Crossride Rims
Shimano Deore Rr Der (broke the stock one)
Bontrager Flat Bar w/ Easton EA70 Aluminum

And I agree with you, I will NEVER get rid of it, I bought it brand new and it has been through hell and back and keeps on ticking every time.


----------



## King_Fisher (Oct 5, 2008)

07 Cannondale F3:

FSA V-drive Crankset

SRAM Powerglide II PG-980 cassette

CrankBros Eggbeater

Panaracer Fire XC Pro tires

Forte Classic saddle


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

when i first bought it (used)

since then have changed a lot of stuff.. too lazy to take a new one though


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

This is my 08 Iron Horse Warrior 5.5


----------



## Fibula (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll play.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

preludedriven said:


> Here is my Iron Horse Quantum II


Here's a quick update to my bike:

Iron Horse Maverick Full Suspension Frame
RaceFace Ride Low Riserbars
Easton EA50 Stem
Wellgo MG-1 Pedals
RaceFace Ride Seatpost
Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tires

Current status of build:


----------



## Code Rage (Oct 1, 2008)

My Iron Horse Warrior 1.2
upgrades:
odi lock on grips
BB7 185mm front and 160mm rear
WTB Velociraptors front and back
and CB Mallet Cs

I've got about $500 bucks in it and I am very happy with it. An upgrade to the fork is probably in it's near future then I'll be done with it.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

Is that a still or a meth lab in the background! HaHa!


----------



## Code Rage (Oct 1, 2008)

aaron04 said:


> Is that a still or a meth lab in the background! HaHa!


Better yet! Its my other passion an all electric all grain brewery .


----------



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

many many moons ago, i was a young mountain biker. many many moons later, i am an older mountain biker.

i dont have pics of my first 'real' bike, but i do have pics of the E/L that came about four bikes after that day. probably my proudest ride too.










That, dear freinds and neighbors, is a 1997 VooDoo Bantu, it started life as a box-buy from a mail order (we did mail order back then, dinosaurs would carry our letters and parcels across pangea to our caves. it was really high-tech stuff.) supplier...i think either s-go or jensen. it came with absolute bing-bong rubbish for parts.

i upgraded even after the picture, i will spare you the extreme details, but you should know that they dont make a SINGLE thing in the photo, even the bench is obselete. Note the lack of GREY anywhere but the wheels.

front-to-back (difficult to clearly see because of the fred flintstone 35mm camera scan):

Bontrager/Fisher radial wheelset (this was radial lacing's infancy for cross country)

Manitou Pre-production '99 SX Fork (note the color is wrong, no decals, and the brace is 
wrong as well)

Race Face Real Seal Headset (wow, eons)

KORE Elite Stem (anodized blue, of course)

Titec Bar

Control Tech Barends (from 1992!!! PURPLE!!!)

if the shifters look a little weird, it's because they are, Precision Billet Twisters.

Kore Elite Seatpost (i ordered blue, but the dinosuar brought me cobalt)

WTB all Leather/titanium saddle

if the front derailleur looks a little complicated, it's because it is, precision billet again.

Kooka CNC Crank (first generation kooka... work of art in anodization, black fading to purple with blue streaks, purple/blue/black rings in order from big to wee)

Race Face cro-mo bottom bracket
Shimano threetwentysomething pedals

Precision Billet rear derailleur.

after the picture, it got LX componentry for brakes and wheel hubs.

here we are, billions of years later, all the bikes are grey and black. bring me back, please.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

now, kind of a bad pic, new parts thomson stem, easton bar, oury lockons, race face atlas cranks w/bashguard, revelation fork, specialized lowpro mag pedals, wtb saddle, maxxis ignitor rear, kenda nevegal front, next up is brakes/wheels


----------



## jc99 (Oct 10, 2008)

Another IH warrior 5.5 with a new recon 351 fork I just installed. Had the bike for 5 months and I wouldn't be surprised if it had upwards of 1000 miles on it already. I've never taken it to the LBS for repair. I'm a DIY kind of guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*I'm far from a beginner...*

...at least in years riding  (mid '80's),but i dig inexpensive things that work,and i'm really diggin this thread!great bikes guys,and glad to have alla ya riding:thumbsup:

anyhoo,based on price,I guess these are considered "entry level",so here's a couple Redlines for ya.










2002 Monocog
stock:frame and (2nd set of) wheels (20-22t rear cog,i swap em out a lot)
Fox 125RL fork set at 100mm
IRC Mythos tires f&r 2.1"
Truvativ Hussefelt crankset/bb 32t
Cane Creek hs
Salsa stem/On One Mary bars
Bontrager seat/Nashbar post
Deore V-brakes/levers
platform pedals










2008 d440 (29er)
added:avid bb5 disc brakes,cateyes computer
swapped the stock 34t chainring for a 32t
everything else stock...for now (including those nifty reflectors,so coyotes can see me comin )


----------



## mootsguy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Another contribution*

Here is a Diamondback Voyager II that currently lives life as a SS.










The current configuration has removed the triple crank and the cheap tensioner and replaced it with White Industries ENO cranks and eccentric rear hub.

I have had the setup on several different bikes, Including a Dean Ti HT, a Mongoose Ti HT and a Stumpjumper M2 and the Voyager is the best riding SS of the bunch.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

aaron04 said:


> Is that a still or a meth lab in the background! HaHa!


Sorry to jack the thread for a sec but whats an electric brewery? Thats pretty cool!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

My freshly purchased GF Cobia










I'm not new to MTB's, but I am new to 29ers! Can't wait for the thaw to try her out!


----------



## calenerd (Sep 26, 2008)

NIce fisher


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Frozenspokes,

Very nice. I have one myself. The cobia is a great 29er. First upgrades I did before it left the store were a new saddle (WTB Rocket V), new grips (Ergon GP2's), and some new pedals (Shimano 520 clipless).

I found the toe strap pedals extremely annoying and also thought the grips were like a layer of duct tape over a skinny bar. The saddle was OK for short rides, but anything over a few miles and the boys went numb.

It's a lot of fun to ride especially in the rock gardens.

Go ahead and ride it in the frozen snow. It will handle just fine!


----------



## ltlrdss (Nov 18, 2008)

hi everyone im new here but not new to cycling. about 4 or 5 years ago i was havaly into bmx and when i moved to florida, the heat and no one to ride with made me put down the handle bars.a year later i picked up an oar and began crew (competitve rowing). my team won a bunch, but after high school i had no sports so i picked up bikes again.

heres my "new" bike, it's an 08 hardrock comp, all stock for now


----------



## tinstar (Sep 11, 2008)

2007 Giant Rincon "Halo3 Bike"









Velociraptor rear tire.
Bar ends

My son and I both have one!


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

That thing come with any plasma grenades?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Not mine...but my first mountain bike was a mid-late 80's Cannondale (dont know exact year, got it used around 88-89). It was a smaller size frame and I traded a 1982 Yamaha IT 175 for it that someone gave me that needed work. .










This is one of the bikes I have now, mostly stock.

Ironhorse Chimpira Yakuza.


----------



## Jasn00 (Oct 11, 2008)

My Gary Fisher Mullet, stock apart from '09 Rockshox Recon 351 U-Turns


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

jc99 said:


> Another IH warrior 5.5 with a new recon 351 fork I just installed. Had the bike for 5 months and I wouldn't be surprised if it had upwards of 1000 miles on it already. I've never taken it to the LBS for repair. I'm a DIY kind of guy. :thumbsup:


Is your stem on upside down? Or do you prefer it like that?


----------



## jc99 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuzz1028 said:


> Is your stem on upside down? Or do you prefer it like that?


The stem is designed to be put up or down depending on what angle you want. It's all based on your preference.

That being said, I don't know if I prefer it or not. It's just how the bike came. Now that you mention it I never noticed the shallower stem angle before.

I might just flip it over and give the steeper angle a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is my 2006 GF Piranha:










Upgrades:

Bontrager Hank slicks
Cat Eye wireless computer
Blackburn light (sucks)
Taillight
Bell saddle tool bag - Trek bag in photo = junk; fell apart in about a month
Bottle cages


----------



## 06HARDCOCK (Dec 8, 2008)

*200 bucks on craigslist.*

Yeah baby, I am so excited, i bought this yesterday and have had a blast the last 2 days, Can anyone tell me if anythings modded?


----------



## Fibula (Oct 20, 2008)

What's up with the front quick release?

If you know the year of your bike you can go on the MFR's site and compare specs.


----------



## 06HARDCOCK (Dec 8, 2008)

What do you mean, the quick release is a rust color??


----------



## tehelmo (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably referring to the QR's positioning. Meaning that it should point up or back to prevent accidental opening.


----------



## 06HARDCOCK (Dec 8, 2008)

I just read that on the beginners forum. Thank You


----------



## Fuzz1028 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not trying to burst your bubble, but your bike is an 04 not an 06. Just FYI

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&spid=21166

enjoy it!


----------



## Ozark-XCrdr (Nov 23, 2008)

My first "real" mountain bike. A stock Trek 4300 Disc. I originally wanted a simple bike to just ride around the neighborhood with my 7yr old son but then the "bike bug" bit me and now I'm finding myself anxious to get out on a single track and add to my outdoor hobbies.

I love the outdoors, love camping, fishing, hunting, etc. This will just add to all the things I love.

One day, I'll upgrade the forks or I'll just trade it in on a better bike. For now I think she's going to be a great bike.










Rockymounts clutch mount. Works great with my factory rails.


----------



## 06HARDCOCK (Dec 8, 2008)

Dude thank you very much, you are exactly right.


----------



## Ka_Jun (Oct 1, 2007)

2006 K2 Zed 3.0
Fork - Rock Shox J1 
Rims - Alex 1D19 
Tires - WTB Mutano Raptor 26x2.14" 
Pedals - Time ATAC Alium 
Crank - TruVativ Isoflow 22/32/44t 
Chain - KMC Z9000 
Front Derailleur - Deore 
Rear Derailleur - Deore 
Shifters Deore Rapid-Fire Plus 9-speed 
Grips / Bartape WTB 
Brake Set - Tektro IO mechanical disc 
Brake Levers - Tektro RS-360 
Saddle - WTB Sport-V

I like her lots.


----------



## kakainin_kita (Jun 13, 2008)

Frame: Merida XC TFS 600
Rims: Alex XD lite
Tires: Kenda Nevegals 2.1
Groupset: Deore exept for the LX FD
Seatpost: Truvative XR
Stem: FSA
Handle Bar: FSA 
Pedals: Shimano
Brake set: Shimano non-series mechanical
Fork: RST Gila Pro

Installed now after the picture was taken
XT hydro brakes
SLX rapid shifters

Future Upgrade

Fork


----------



## hph04a (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont have any pictures of it (because i just got it today) but mines a late 80's or early 90's Norco Bush Pilot. I'll now justify why i have it and state my plans for the future...I'm too dang poor. I plan on doing minor upgrades to this a little bit at a time to keep it on the trail, but i'll be saving up chunks of each paycheck to go toward a new bike. I'm going to use this one to learn on and see what it is i most enjoy doing (single-track, dirt jumping, whatever) before i sink good money into my next bike. When i get my new bike, i'll probably drop this one down to a SS and use it as a campus bike, but until then, i'm gonna bash the crap outta it and see what it'll take. Just out of curiosity, did anyone here ever ride one of the old Norco's and got any advice on them. Thanks


----------



## mf1171 (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Sprinter3976 (Sep 19, 2008)

*GT Outpost Disc*

My first MTB. All stock.


----------



## fisheo (Oct 16, 2008)

*My '04 Cannondale F300*

Picked this bike up on the cheap about 2 months ago from my local craigslist. I have loved every minute of the bike so far! (excuse the floor in the pic, I am in the middle of a remodel  )










Things I have done so far:

WTB Speed V saddle
IRC Mythos XCII tires
New XTR Shift and Brake cables
Avid SD7 V-Brakes front and rear
Lizard Skins lock on grips
SRAM 850 cassette
SRAM 850 chain
Cheap Forte' QR skewers because the stock front broke

Next on the list (hopefully sooner than later):

Manitou R7 fork
Mavic 717 wheelset


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is my 1x8er 2008 Rincon:

WTB Silverado Saddle
Avid BB7's /w Speed Levers
Truvativ Hussefelt Stem
Truvativ FireX Crankset (32)
BBG Bashguard
N-Gear Jump Stop
Rockshox Dart 3 SL 1
Panaracer XC Fire Pro


----------



## Boris4ka (Jun 26, 2008)

Iron Horse Maverick 4.5
Truvativ Boxguide Team '07
Specialized Chunder 2.3"
Downhill tubes
Sigma BC 506 computer
Truvativ Hussefelt short stem
Kona platform pedals


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Loving the army paint scheme on the new rincons


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DrNickels said:


> Loving the army paint scheme on the new rincons


Yeah, it is one of my favorite looking bikes.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's mine - Giant Yukon SX (same as FX but with a Tora fork), with the following upgrades;

'07 Marzocchi XC 600 Retro fork
Velocity VXC wheelset
Truvativ 'Team" stem
PRO XC OS handlebar
Diatech Anchor Sport brakes
Raceface Evole XC seatpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle.

I realise the upgrade list is extensive, but as I already possessed all of the components (with the exception of the seatpost and brakes), the upgrade cost was low, and the overall cost relatively inexpensive.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Boris4ka said:


> Iron Horse Maverick 4.5


Wow 1st member I've seen on here with the same FS Maverick frame 

How's the 1x9 setup working out for ya?


----------



## Boris4ka (Jun 26, 2008)

preludedriven said:


> Wow 1st member I've seen on here with the same FS Maverick frame
> 
> How's the 1x9 setup working out for ya?


I've only done one ride with it since I just converted it to 1x9 and installed the chain guide on saturday. But so far for that one ride, it's been great. I never used any ring up front except the middle one anyways, and I always dropped the chain. Now the chain doesn't drop and I get a bit more clearance without the big ring. So yea, loving it so far:thumbsup: It's perfect for the trails I ride at.


----------



## Adam_waugh (Oct 11, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

here's my Trek 6000


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

My '09 Trek 4300. All stock, 3 wks old, 250+ miles.


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*my entry bikes for this year..*

my wife and i used to ride these 2 cannondales : f5 and f6





then we didn't really like the weight of it..and we sold off in the local forums and got these cheap..

hers..



mine..



finally..

i got this and after selling the scott as the size was wrong for me (i was blinded by the cheap price and ignored the size problem when i got it)


----------



## FiveDogCycling (Jun 8, 2009)

My GT Aggressor









upgraded forks to rock shox judy tt and added crank bros. egg beaters, other than that stock.

It's nice to see all the IRONHORSE bikes on here actually being used I built IronHorse bikes daily for about 2 years while the head mechanic at the local dick's sporting goods.

FDC


----------



## Myah's Daddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is mine, a stock 09 Hardrock sport. I like looking at pictures of others bikes, especially the safety stickers on some of the bikes. I removed one still at the bike shop on my bike.

Brad


----------



## zukith01 (Apr 28, 2009)

*My Entry Level*

My Maverick 5.5

Upgrades:
Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air
Race Face Ride XC crankset
Yeti Hardcore grips
Easton EA70 bar
Easton Vice AM stem
Selle San Marco saddle
Slime SRT "Tubeless" tires - just got em this week, need to try em on trail.
SRAM X.7 rear derailleur, shifters, 9 spd cassette in the mail
Nashbar Moab clipless pedals also on the way

good times!


----------



## Sanoske312 (Aug 4, 2008)

2007 Iron Horse Quantum 2

Upgrades:
Easton EA70 Bar
ODI Ruffian Lock-On Grips


































2003 Specialized RockHopper Comp - Built Up From Frame As A Budget Bike

Parts
Rock Shox Dart 1
WTB Dual Duty Wheelset
Shimano XT Rear Derailleur
Shimano Deore Front Derailleur
Sette White Lock On Grips
Sette Venn Alloy Seatpost 
Sette Venn Mountain Stem
Sram PC 850 Chain w/ Powerlink 2008
Wellgo LU-964 Pedals
Gatorbrake Mechanical Disc Brakes x2


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

06 Jamis Dakar XLT 3.0 frame built w/ my choice of components...


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is my 09 Zaskar. 









Been riding for 2 months, and loving it. I have only changed a few minor things from stock. Overall I love the bike, and feel it is a great first bike.


----------



## dwfoster63 (Apr 14, 2009)

mY ENTRY LEVEL (AND only)....2009 Giant Rincon









Along with my only modification : an extended pedal!


----------



## cantdrive55 (Aug 29, 2007)

Man, there's a lot of nice "entry level" bikes in here...

Mine: Forge Sawback. Love it.
Only changes thus far: 
Easton EA30 flat bar (apparently they don't make an EA50 or EA 70 flat in 25.4mm diameter)
Lizard Skins chainstay protector
Ordered and in the mail: WOOdman Chupa Carbon bar ends.
Dirt.
Reading around to see what I may like to swap out next. Bashguard is definitely next on the list though, along with some padded shorts.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

dwfoster63 said:


> mY ENTRY LEVEL (AND only)....2009 Giant Rincon
> 
> Along with my only modification : an extended pedal!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

heres my modified olpran patriot, the brand that gets alot of heat on this forum





as you can see ive made a few cheap upgrades to get rid of the weak points on the bike, rides like a champ, ive never been happier with this trail rider.

2008 Olpran Patriot 18"

* Frame: 6061 Aluminum With Replaceable Dropout
* Fork: Spinner Rigid
* Wheels: Alloy Quick Release Front and Rear
* Freewheel: Shimano MF-T07, 14/28T 7 Speed
* Shifters: Shimano RevoShift 21 Speed
* Brakes: Avid Single Digit 5 (Front/Rear)
* Levers: Avid FR-5
* Front Derailleur: Shimano FD-TZ30
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Tourney
* Cranks: Prowheel Black 170mm, 42/34/24T
* Pedals: 9/16 with Boron axle/Steel cage
* Bottom Bracket: Cartridge
* Saddle: WTB Speed V Comp Red w/ 243 T6 Seatpost
* Tires: Innova 26"x1.95"


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is my O.G. I wish I hadn't sold it. Oh well my Trance X1 makes up for that sadness realy quick.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kylebooth (May 3, 2009)

Heres mine. All stock.


----------



## kylebooth (May 3, 2009)

apparently the photo size was to large sorry lol..


----------



## kccherokees (Nov 10, 2006)

My Trek 4300. First pic, sorry for the size, was taken with my cell phone. River Trails in Lawrence. Second, Three Sisters Trail, Coloado.

Upgrades...
Maxxis Ignitors
Egg beaters
Oury lock on grips

In the budget.
New fork


----------



## dkapit8 (Apr 26, 2009)

litespeed 09


----------



## rangermike (Jun 4, 2009)

Just picked it up 2 hours ago. 2008 Scott aspect 40. Brand new left over with free tune ups as long as I own the bike. LBS was great. Picked her up for $375. My first MTB.


----------



## FujiRich (Jun 5, 2009)

burtronix said:


> 2006 Iron Horse Warrior Team SE from Dick's. Paid $300.
> 
> Upgrades:
> 
> ...


sweet board dude


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I can finally make my contribution.

20" '08 haro flightline two, bought not quite a year ago. I use this to get around campus when at school and trail ride pretty often. necessity has brought about a lot of upgrades but the frame has held strong. I'm 6'3 ~265 and can ride pretty hard. I have done all the work on this bike myself and will continue to do so.

upgrades:

derore hubs on sun rhyno lite rims
truvativ stylo 1.1 gxp crankset with giga x pipe bb
shimano lx rear derailleur (free from a parts bin, a little beat up but works beautifully)
white dmr v8 pedals
oury lockon grips
wtb speed v comp saddle
kool stop mtb brake pads
sram pg-850 cassette and pc-830 chain
all new jagwire cables and housings
avid fr-5 brake lever for the front
lots of dirt





































future upgrades:

avid bb7s front and rear
avid fr-5 lever for the rear and sram attack shifter for rear derailleur
easton ea70 bars...undecided stem
new tires...currently undecided
salsa seat post clamp
new fork...tora maybe?

I know it's a lot for a cheap bike like this but what I've already done was out of necessity and being this far into it I figure why not keep going? I'll probably just transfer everything to a different frame when the time comes and be ready to roll.


----------



## Strive215 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiled Newbie Bike...after first trail ride, dirt shaken off*

Cannondale F4 BBQ 2009

- Blackburn Mars 3.0 Light Combo
- Thudbuster ST
- WTB Comfort V Comp Saddle
- Specialized Mini Bag
- Salsa Pepperjack Grips Black/Red
- Wellgo LU-313 Pedals
- Cateye Wireless Computer
- Generic Bell


----------



## reswob (Jun 20, 2009)

'05 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc
-Dart 3 (added after this pic was taken obviously)
-Shimano Alivo rear shifter/brake lever
-GT platform pedals (also after this pic)
-new chain and cassette

all 'upgrades' due to breaking the old components


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

*Novara Arriba*

I'll post a pic when I get home but this bike cost me about $475 when I first got it. It had a rockshox indy fork (who remembers those) and stx drivetrain. Since that time many things have been replaced more then once. The only original part is the seatpost clamp. Here is a list.

Fork: manitou fs ti then Rockshox sid xc
Handlebars: Easton ea 70
Stem: Easton ea50
shifters: LX
front D: XT
Rear D: XTR
Brakes: XTR V-brakes
Wheels: Bontrager Superstock
Grips: WTB
Seat Post: XCR alien
Seat: Terry Fly
Crankset: Hollowtech XT
Pedals: Shimano 959 (current xtr)
Cassette: XT 34tooth
Chain: sram pc991

This bike is still badass. I put it into retirement, but she comes out to play a couple times a month.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nothing special, a work in progress really. This is a upgrade from a 20 year old Schwinn rigid bike.

Sette Reken Frame
Rock Shox Dart 2
Avid Front V-Brake
Shimano Rear V-Brake (Not pictured)
Sette Venn Seat Post
Truvativ Isoflo Crank with matching Bottom bracket
Shimano SPD's
Unknown miss matched wheels OLD
Velociraptor front tire
Uknown Rear Tire
Shimano Free wheel
Salsa 32T Chain ring
Sram Single speed chain
Titec Big Al Stem
Unknown Handle Bar OLD
Promax Brake levers
Unknown Grips
Jagwire Brake lines
Shimano Housing


















Things I have coming are new wheels, tires, tubes, single speed kit (this friday) and disc brakes in the not to near future.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

*My Cannondale Caffeine F1*

I bought this bike in 2007. Love it. Decided to do a few upgrades on it.

Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddles 
Easton EC90 Zero Seatpost
Control Tech Carbon Seatpost Clamp
Easton EC70 MonkeyLite XC Bar
Maxxis MaxxLite 310 Tire
Ergon GR2 Carbon Grips
Wellgo MG-1 Pedals









In the past couple of months I was thinking of buying another bike but I really like the frame and look of it, so I decided to keep the frame and upgrade the parts 
The only thing stock now, is the Head Stem.
















Upgrades are:
Sram PG 990 Cassette
Sram PC-991 Hollow Pin Chain
Sram X.0 Rear Derailleur
Sram XO Trigger Shifters
Shimano XTR Front Derailleur
FSA K-Force MegaExo Light w/Ceramic Crankset
FSA K-Force XC Flat Handle bar
Avid Juicy Ultimate Disc Brake
Lefty Speed Carbon SL
Mavic Crossmax SLR Wheels 2009
Maxxis CrossMark UST LUST Tire









*"Who needs a bike chain when you someone to watch it"*


----------



## Ojiasan (Jun 3, 2009)

My contribution...










My current bike, so far i love it, broke my deralleur last week tho so gotta fix that asap.

Bike is stock.


----------



## swmarc (May 27, 2008)

Giant Yukon 2005/06
Upgrades:
Oury Grips
Cateye Enduro 8
WTB Rocket seat
Sun Ringle Flats
Panracer XC pro rear tire


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

My 09 Cannondale 29er4. Only changes are a Blackspire big ring protector and crankbros mallet one pedals.


----------



## rquinn19 (Apr 10, 2009)

XgreygOOse said:


> I bought this bike in 2007. Love it. Decided to do a few upgrades on it.
> 
> Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddles
> Easton EC90 Zero Seatpost
> ...


Thread title says entry level, show off!!!
j/k nice bike


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

rquinn19 said:


> Thread title says entry level, show off!!!
> j/k nice bike


Aye 
It was an entry level until I got the upgrades:thumbsup:


----------



## City Goat (May 18, 2009)

Man I need some trail shots...

This is the night I brought her home all stock. Only thing different is:
- Xpedo Curve Hurtle pedals
- No reflectors
- Lots of mud


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> I bought this bike in 2007. Love it. Decided to do a few upgrades on it.
> 
> Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddles
> Easton EC90 Zero Seatpost
> ...


All that badass stuff on there; what's up with that gay incredibell?


----------



## katiedid (Jul 7, 2008)

2007 Specialized Hardrock
Upgrades: 
Rock Shox Tora 318 solo air
Avid BB5's 
Hand-me-down bontrager ranger wheels from my hubby's gf hifi
Shimano M520 pedals


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Code Rage said:


> My Iron Horse Warrior 1.2
> upgrades:
> odi lock on grips
> BB7 185mm front and 160mm rear
> ...


i would be careful on that fork with the 185mm rotor. darts are only rated to handle a 160mm rotor, MAX. so dont be mashing the brakes or the fork might flex too much and possibly fail. just a heads up.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i just got mine today, it a 2010 Trek 4300 Disk $579.99


----------



## cdeftekar (Apr 23, 2009)

2009 Specialized Rockhopper Expert

Only upgrades are 
Shimano M520 clipless pedals.
Cateye Strada wireless
BBG Bash guard
Old tube chain stay protector


----------



## Jayphus (May 25, 2005)

<3 this thread. Very nice bikes everybody.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

my 2009 cdale f7 should be in tomorrow! i'm excited and will have pics up asap
off topic: anything bad about the F7 i should know about?


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

mlepito said:


> All that badass stuff on there; what's up with that gay incredibell?


I know,I know. Lately I've been commuting to work. I guess its easier to "ding ding" people than to shout "Get out the [email protected]#king way':madmax:


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

My Motobecane 600DS: The bike I embraced the sport with turned out to be a pretty good ride. Still gets a lot of use even after building up my much lighter Fuji Outland Rc frame

RS Dart1 100mm --> RS Recon 327 100mm Solo Air
KS Coil over rear shock --> RS SID 6.5 Dual Air
Skye handlebar and stem --> Bontrager Race lite bar/ Titec stem
Cane creek BB headset --> Ritchie Sealed bearing
Tekro Mech disc brakes --> Shimano Hydraulic (LX front/ Deore rear)
Stock pedals --> Crank Bros. Mallet C
Suntour 12-28 8spd cassette --> SRAM 850 11-32 8spd cassette
Original Weinmann SP17 Wheelset now has Kenda Kommuter tires
Original WTB Velociraptors mounted on RhynoLite wheelset 

Planning to convert Truvativ Fived crank to single speed for 1x8 drive train

Last photo is stock except brakes


----------



## T.Austin (Jun 19, 2009)

My GT Aggressor XC 2, all stock as I only got it yesterday.

For now I am just going to change the Pedals, Grips and Tyres.

•	Chainset: Truvativ Isoflow chainset with sealed Bearing BB 
•	Forks: Suntour XCR fork, 120mm travel, rebound damping & lock-out 
•	Frame-: Lightweight hydro-formed aluminium Triple Triangle frame 
•	Front Brake: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 180rotors 
•	Front Mech: Shimano Deore 
•	Gear Shifters: Shimano Deore Rapid Fire 
•	Handle Bars: GT oversize 
•	Headset: GT Alloy 
•	Hubs: Formula DC 20 
•	Rear Brake: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 160rotors 
•	Rear Mech: Shimano Deore 
•	Rims: Alex ASD-1 disc rims 
•	Saddle: SDG Bel Air saddle 
•	Stem: GT Oversized 
•	Tyres: Maxxis Ignitor


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey damnitzhym nice bike! 
However turn your rear QR skewer lever either straight back or point it up, last thing you need is to have your lever snag something and loosen your rear wheel.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

Diamondhead said:


> Hey damnitzhym nice bike!
> However turn your rear QR skewer lever either straight back or point it up, last thing you need is to have your lever snag something and loosen your rear wheel.
> 
> Cheers :thumbsup:


Thanks. Never thought of that!


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

i ended up getting a Specialized P.1 AM instead of the Cdale F7/Rockhopper.
i'm a noob, but i hear the P.1 has a much sturdier built and can stand up to more abuse than than the F7/Rockhopper.

well, where are some pics after on some light off-road duty today:

*Armadillo/Specialized Crossroad tires
*Kick Stand removed


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

louisssss said:


> i ended up getting a Specialized P.1 AM instead of the Cdale F7/Rockhopper.
> i'm a noob, but i hear the P.1 has a much sturdier built and can stand up to more abuse than than the F7/Rockhopper.
> 
> well, where are some pics after on some light off-road duty today:
> ...


don't ever go on a real trail with that kick stand unless you want to seriously injure yourself.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ yea i plan to remove it asap, the dealer installed it for free so i was like wtheck i'll jiust remove it when i get home


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i asked the dealer to remove the reflectors and they told me that they couldnt by law.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

jrherald420 said:


> i asked the dealer to remove the reflectors and they told me that they couldnt by law.


truth, unfortunately. I build bikes and asked if they were required, and I was told that, by law, the bikes cannot leave without the reflectors attatched. it sucks, but they're not hard to remove.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

lol yeah mine were offf with in the first 10 mins of being home. i do plan on getting the led headlamp and taillight.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

you guys talking about the reflectors on the handlebar/seatpost/F&R wheels?

why would u want to remove them? i always want to be seen at night


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i dont and wont ride at night time, its bad enough during the daytime here.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

We remove them for the same reason we remove kick stands, you just dont need them on the trail. Any half serious rider doesnt use there mountain bike on the road, so you just dont need them.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ so u remove the reflectors so they they don't cause you any serious injury when on some rocky trails?
i see, well i must not be a serious mtbiker lol

i installed armadillo crossroad tires on mine so i can get a smoother and less resistant ride in NYC roads.

i did keep my original tires tho so i can pop em on when i go off road


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^actually my bike never had reflectors because it is custom, but mostly you remove them because every ounce you dont carry up the trail the better. Dont take it personally, wasnt meant too be a personal shot.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

louisssss said:


> ^^ so u remove the reflectors so they they don't cause you any serious injury when on some rocky trails?
> i see, well i must not be a serious mtbiker lol
> 
> i installed armadillo crossroad tires on mine so i can get a smoother and less resistant ride in NYC roads.
> ...


there's not a single reflector on my bike and I ride it on road, path, and trail. I never ride my bike on roads that are more than lightly traveled at night, and in the day they're practically useless anyway. I always stay alert of movement around me be it pedestrians, bikers, or cars so I know what's coming.

the majority of my riding is on a college campus for 8 months of the year, and on the trails during the summer. I don't need the reflectors and I don't use them.


----------



## timm_zg (Jun 28, 2009)

*My old, reliable bike*

I'm new here, so i don't have some big-name bike to show. It's my reliable full suspension cheap MTB, who has served me well. It has stock parts, exept karbon pedals and shimano v-brakes. I'm planning to buy a bike with a name, so if you have any suggestion, you're welcome. I'm from Croatia, so please have that in mind. And please, it would be nice if it costs under 1500$.



:cornut:


----------



## debusama (Dec 9, 2008)

19" 2008 Jamis Dakar XC

Pedals: Eggbeater C
Wheels: XT CL hubs/717 rims/DT Comp spokes 
Tires: Kenda Karma DTC
Brakes: Hayes 9 hydraulic
Rear derailleur: XT shadow
Cassette: XT 8-speed
Stem: Sette edge 110mm
Handlebar: Sette FX carbon flat bar
Seat post: Sette APX (cut)
Saddle: Sette NYX

Starting weight: 35.3 lbs
Current weight: 29.2 lbs

I suppose this bike would have been considered "entry level" when I got it. I'd like to think that if upgraded it into more of a mid level bike, although I've seen a lot of pretty nice "entry level" bikes in this thread. It's made through one 24-hour race (on a team, not solo), and it will be doing a 100-miler next month.


----------



## nitram043 (Jun 24, 2009)

My 2009 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 15". I upgraded the forks to Rockshox Tora 302 and put a Truvativ crankset on it.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's my GF Wahoo....few years old, but was in real good shape when I picked it up off craigslist end of last year.

Replaced pedals to shimano spd and broke the rear derailleur about a month after I bought it, and OURY lock ons. Replaced rear Alivio with SLX, and even without changing shifters there was a night and day difference.










My fiancee's stock Giant Boulder SE.


----------



## Lesrace82 (Feb 21, 2009)

2008 Giant XtC2
upgrades
Sunline lock on grips
Kenda 2.3 K-Rads
BB7 185mm front brake
Tora 318 Solo Air fork
Lizard Skin chainstay protector


----------



## rangermike (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey lesrace what size lizard skin do you have? What is the size of your chainstay at both ends? Looks like it tappers.


----------



## Lesrace82 (Feb 21, 2009)

I went with the jumbo size. front is 1-3/8" tapers down to 15/16" and is around 3/4" thick all the way through.


----------



## ZGOZZ (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is my first FSMTB. I love this bike it is a 29er and it rides great, took the bike out for the first time on a trail in NJ, and it was great.










Some upgrades was the seat, seat post, handale bars, and went tubless.:thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice ride ZGOZZ.
I think your bike may be a tad better than an entry level rig, but since it is your first FS rig, we will let it slide............= )


----------



## ZGOZZ (Jun 9, 2009)

savagemann said:


> Nice ride ZGOZZ.
> I think your bike may be a tad better than an entry level rig, but since it is your first FS rig, we will let it slide............= )


I am a conplete newbe thanks. From what my buddy who owns a elsworth he thinks it is LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Hahaha....no worries. You got a nice rig.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Do I see a pattern here? Everybody loves a Dart?  

Had a Pilot C on mine.. 80mm I believe it was and on a Trek4900... can't find any pictures of the darn bike though without a whole buch of mods on it. :sad:


----------



## murda (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my turd, I think its around 6 years old.


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

*2009 Trek 4300 Disc*



















2009 Trek 4300 Disc
-Argon Grips
-Shimano M520 Pedals
-Maxxis Ardent 2.25 (front and rear)
-Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air Fork
-Cateye Micro Wireless Computer


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i was so close to getting that, insted i got the 2010 4300 disk. looks killer.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

My entry level bike.

1995 Trek6500. Upgrades are the state of the art MAG21. Recovered the seat with a piece of vinyl and a staple gun. Also added Tektro V-brakes to replace the alivio cantilevers.

Behind it is my second "real" mountain bike, a '97 Pro~Flex Beast FS.


----------



## nitram043 (Jun 24, 2009)

Traded the orange 09 Hardrock a couple post above for this 09 Rockhopper Comp Disc yesterday. Much happier!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jonw9 said:


> 1995 Trek6500. Upgrades are the state of the art MAG21. Recovered the seat with a piece of vinyl and a staple gun. Also added Tektro V-brakes to replace the alivio cantilevers.


Did you ever lube its chain?


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I did, many moons ago. I saw that rusted thing hanging there, which is why I noted it had been hanging 9in the garage) for a long while.

It also saw its share of WD-40 back in college as well. I am not proud of it, but the Internets weren't what they are now.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

2009 Trek 3900 18"
Upgrades:
BB7 discs
Sun-Ringle Rhyno Lite with DMR Revolver hubs - LBS hand built
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 32T Crankset
Shimano 11-30 Cassette
Third Eye Jump-stop
Rock Shocks Tora SL Solo Air

Already on my 4th set of wheels in 10 weeks... hopefully some non-Bontrager hand built wheels will keep up with me. Now that I know I'm sticking with 1x8, I'm going to throw a short-cage derailleur and new levers on soon. Probably rebuild the headset and handlebars while I'm at it. I know it's a cheapy, but I love this little frame!


----------



## Patrick Nguyen (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's my stock 2010 Hardrock w/ disc brakes.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Bike's two day old, just got back into Mtnbikes after a 10 year hiatus. Harvey frame, Bontrager rims, Raceface cranks and seatpost, Shimano XT components, Cane Creek headset and bottom bracket, hydrolic brakes, Manitou air shock and forks and Kenda tires.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres mine- a 1998 Trek 7000 ZX frame with almost everything on it modified by the previous owner.









If I get a chance, I will replace this picture with a better, more scenic one on the trail, but until then, this will suffice

Here are the specs from when I got it:
Frame: 1998 Trek 7000ZX Frame
Fork: Magura Quake C
Wheels: Forte Terramax
Cranks: LX Hollowtech
Shifters/Derailleurs: all Shimano XT
Tires: Racing Ralph
Brakes: Hayes HFX Mag
Handlebars: Topo XC 220
Saddle: Forte Team Ti Rails
Headset: Cane Creek S6
Seatpost: Icon Aluminum 
Pedals: plastic!

So far I have upgraded the pedals to Crank Bros Eggbeater C's and the tires to Panaracer Smoke and Dart. I am going to be ordering a new wheelset from BWW, probably their pure rims with XT hubs and supercomp spokes.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

what size frame is that? its making your wheels look tiny...
Nice bike btw- the Darth Vader name is pretty fitting


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

my 2006 gary fisher advance...ESI grips, WTB laser seat, bontrager lightweight seatpost.

i'd like to get some new tires, maybe try tubeless or something...eventually i wanna upgrade to clipless, when i can find a good deal on shoes and pedals...also, i'm kinda sorta looking for a new fork, but that's not a priority at all.

i'm just curious...exactly how much upgrading is it worth to do on an entry-level bike? i've heard that, even for entry-level bikes, it's almost worth upgrading everything until the frame breaks, then switching all the "good" components onto a new frame. i'm still of the mentality of keeping stuff until it breaks, then upgrading from there (which is my plan of attack thus far).


----------



## pakrz (Jun 28, 2009)

Thought I'd post my Trek 6500 w/ hydro discs. It stock with the following upgrades:

Ergon GR2 grips
Selle Lookin Athletic Gel saddle
Cateye Strada Wireless computer
Knog Frog LED lights on the front and back

On order:

Shimano PD-M324 pedals
Pearl Izumi shoes

Unfortunately, I do most of my riding while commuting to work or on back country roads. I have to drive about 45 minutes to a local trail system and it's tough to find the time with a job, three kids and a wife. I just couldn't come to grips with buying a road bike though. The occasional trips to the trails are well-worth it. One of the best things I bought for biking is a Camelback Blowfish. Holds a ton of water, some Cliff Bars, pump, tubes, etc. Here's some pics....


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

09 Gary Fisher Wahoo disc.

Upgraded quite a few components on it.

RaceFace Deus XC handlebars and stem
RaceFace Evolve XC seat post
WTB Pure V Race saddle
ODI Yeti lock on grips
RaceFace Evolve XC cranks and BB
Azonic Accelerator pedals
Deore LX dereuller
Deore 9 sp cassette and XT chain
SLX shifters
XTR brake levers


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm still riding this bike today. It's a 1993 Jamis Explorer XR that was rigid. I didn't ride much at all from 95-2008 so it's pretty much full of components from 1994.










Upgrades:

Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21
Stem: Control Tech 135mm 0 degree rise
Bar: Nuke Proof Carbon
Seatpost: Control Tech
Seat: Flite Ti
Rims: Mavic 230 TIB
Front Hub: Ringle Supebubba
Rear Hub: Nuke Proof Bombshell 7 speed
Bottom Bracket: White Industries Titanium
Cranks: Topline (in purple!)
Brakes: Dia-Compe 987 cantis (in purple!)
Bar Ends: Control Tech (in purple!)
Shifters/Derailleurs: Stock Shimano Exage
Tires: Picture shows Tioga Psycho-K/Ritchey Z-Max WCS, now Kenda Smallblock 8s
Pedals: Onza H.O.
Bottle Cage: Ringle (in purple!)


----------



## suburban eXtreme (Jul 7, 2009)

*2009 Schwinn Frontier*

Look who's coming to dinner.
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-hardtail/schwinn/frontier/PRD_363369_1527crx.aspx


----------



## Davered00ss (Jul 19, 2009)

No pic's. this is my first post. Rockin an 03 Ironhorse Maverick. Stock. Just cleaned the chain & sprockets for the first time ever. Other than what gets washed off when I go through a stream. Although I have hosed it off a time or two.

It needs work now. I think a new chain and rear cassett? Noisey since I cleaned and oiled it.

Looking to possibly find a leftover Ironhorse Warrior or get a Specialised Hardrock disc.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

My 09 rockhopper pro. Got it off craigslist a few weeks ago. Upgraded forks, bars, stem, pedals, front brake. Alot of the stock parts that were originally on the bike were swapped out for lower quality parts when I got her... Was kinda of a bummer, but it gives me an excuse to do a few upgrades.


----------



## stuntz (Sep 16, 2008)

*09 trek 4300 disc*



upgrades: 
odi lock-on grips
tora318 coil
m520 pedals
bontrager 2.35 up front
spesh bg saddle
sram x7 drivetrain
sram pg970 cassette
sram pc-951 chain


----------



## Lykolate (Jun 17, 2009)

This is my first Mtb...its a Singular Swift Single Speed, 29er...

As for specs....uhhh it has an Origin-8 Pro Pulsion Pro Sweep Flat Bar, Avid BB7's, some Shimano SPD Pedals, some random Shimano Cranks, the gearing is 32x18 I think, and I don't remember much more atm...


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

My first real mtb. '08 Haro Escape Sport, got her at the beginning of May.

I changed the stem to a specialized one with a higher rise, bought a BBB FreeBar for an extra 2 inches of handlebar width, got ErgonGp1 grips, and a Sigma computer. EDIT: Forgot to add that I got Wellgo LU95 BMX pedals for it 

My BB7 203mm Front brakes are in due in the next 2 days.

Here are pics of my dirty precious:


----------



## cantdrive55 (Aug 29, 2007)

'07 Iron Horse Azure Comp


----------



## amoroso (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow there are a lot of pretty bikes on here!

Here is mine, I took this photo today!










My first mountain bike, a 2006 Weyless XP that I bought off of Craigslist.org

Here are the stats:

Manitou swinger adjustable shock, Manitou 1 minute fork 110-130mm of travel, Shimano XT derailer, Deore shifters, Avid mechanical disk brakes, Truvative firex cranks, Thompson seatpost, WTB hubs and seat, Kenda Nevagal tires

It cost me $400. You guys think that was a good deal for a begining bike?


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

damn good deal!!!! lol theres nothing like that on craigslist here!!!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm loving this thread. It's making me feel a llittle better about spending more in mods than I paid for the bike. I thought I was alone lol.

Me and the girlfriend bought two Specialized Hardrock disks at the same time. Hers has remained stock other than some pink handlebar grips and water bottle.

Mine has:
203mm BB7 with cleansweep G2 rotors and ceramic pads up front
185mm BB7s, same setup rear
Speed dial 7 levers
Upgraded SRAM chain (broke it the second day I owned it)
Rock Shox Revelation dual air fork
WTB Mutano tires

Next will be the gears and shifters. Then anything I can do to lighten it.

I'm loving every second of modding this bike. I hadn't ridden one in over 10 years and wanted a beginner yet "real" mountain bike. It's so much fun doing one upgrade at a time and seeing the result. What's really nice is I ride the girlfriend's bike from time to time so I can really see the difference the mods have made.

Someone asked the question at what point do you stop the mods and move to a better bike. I've wondered the same thing. One thing I've tried to do is buy good enough components where if I decide to buy a really nice frame one day I can transfer the good stuff over to it.

Of all the mods, I have to say the fork made the biggest difference. Also, the large BB7s have sooooo much better modulation than the stock 160mm Tektros and of course power too.

I'll dig up some pictures tomorrow of both bikes.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

My and my gf's 820's. We just got these a couple months ago. They do the job, but lately I'm having issues shifting between the 1st and 2nd front chainrings. Stupid SIS derailleur probably. :madman:


----------



## FueledRdr35 (Aug 28, 2009)

Previous bike was a Schwinn Mesa GSX from like mid 90's i guess haha. Hadnt rode in a good 6-7 years. Wanted to get back into it again so i went and got a new bike...so i consider this really my first real setup and its "my" entry level bike and it has def resparked my passion for riding.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^that is not even close to be entry level.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Great thread! It's awesome to see people get out there and ride. No matter the bike, if it puts a smile on your face, then that is a great bike!!!


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

My second bike, but my first FS.


----------



## ballistic_ken (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got this '07 GF Piranha. All stock as far as I can tell, except the funky bar end things.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> We remove them for the same reason we remove kick stands, you just dont need them on the trail. Any half serious rider doesnt use there mountain bike on the road, so you just dont need them.


Any fully-serious rider rides to the trails


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's mine... 2010 4300.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

09 RH comp

























----------------------------------------


































'09 specialized rockhopper comp disc frame 17"
'10 Recon Race soloair/MoCo poplock
Alligator Serration 160mm Ti-Nitride
Avid Juicy7
Bontrager XXX lite grips
Cane Creek S3
Crank Brothers Eggbeater C, Ward Ti spindles
DTswiss445D rims, 1.8mm spokes
Easton Monkeylite XC carbon, 31.8
Jagwire Hyflow Hose and fittings
Jagwire Ripcord housings, cables
Kenda Nevegal 2.1 Stick-E front
Kenda Nevegal 1.95 Stick-E Lite rear
KMC X9 SL gold
MRP 1.X chainguide
RaceFace Evolve 175mm cranks, EXI BB
RaceFace 34T Single ring
RaceFace NextSL seatpost, 30.9
Race Face Ride stem, 60mm
Sette Lynx saddle
Shimano Deore Xt front hub
Shimano M475L rear hub
Sram X.9 short cage
Sram PC 980, 11-34T
Sram x.5 trigger shifter
Stan's Tubeless Kit

~24.4 lbs and dropping
parts costs.. $a lot
labor costs.. $0

need new wheels


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

2008 Trek 6000










Upgrades:
Avid BB7
Mavic XC717
XT Hubs
DT Comp Spokes
Alligator Bulletproof Brake/Shift Housings
Alligator Stainless PTFE Cables
Sram PG970 Cassette

Will eventually upgrade fork, derailleurs, headset, crank, and other random parts.


----------



## venomxtf (Aug 16, 2009)

My new Giant XTC2. Picture was taken right after the first break in ride. Reflectors came off the next day. No upgrades yet.


----------



## LS1Silverado05 (Aug 31, 2009)

My 2010 Specialized Hardrock Sport...Stock


----------



## ZGOZZ (Jun 9, 2009)

Upgrades


----------



## jared3586 (Aug 24, 2009)

no pics but i got a 99 hardrock comp after my brother decided to start riding again. then got a killer deal on a sette riddik fs with pretty nice components


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad to see other iron horses on here. Here is my Sports Authority special. A IH Quantum 2. All stock except Memory foam seat, pump and custom made frame bag. Not that the last two have anything to do with bike mods... This bike has held up great. Did some pretty good downhill the other day and its all good. Hoping to pick up a Specialized Enduro from my LBS if I can work the deal out.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

ZGOZZ said:


> Upgrades


About your seat angle. Do you find you get sore wrists? Mine are sore just looking at it.


----------



## wcyoung72 (Jun 2, 2009)

Upgraded to torsion handlebars, a race face evolve am stem, LX cranks and the RS Tora soloair fork with aluminum steerer. Dropped 2lbs with those additions over stock. If can get this bike to 30lbs ill be happy, but heck it doesnt ride to heavy as it is. Tacoed my front rim not to long ago and just laced up a twenty year old Araya RM-20 I had layin around, not an upgrade, but certainly not a downgrade.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, sold my GF Wahoo (post #15 on pg 4) and picked up an '08 Diamondback Sortie 1 closeout. Pretty much upgrade all way round on components from my GF. Deore shifting and Dart 3 up front.

Extremely happy with performance of the bike for an entry level FS.


----------



## Echodawg (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a few shots of my new 2010 Trek 8500 stock. I haven't even rode it yet, need to buy shoes!


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

^^^sick just sick!!!!!^^^^^


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Echodawg said:


> Here is a few shots of my new 2010 Trek 8500 stock. I haven't even rode it yet, need to buy shoes!


Your skewers are pointing int he wrong direction. Other than that nice ride, not nearly entry level but you still want to show it off :thumbsup:


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Echodawg said:


> Here is a few shots of my new 2010 Trek 8500 stock. I haven't even rode it yet, need to buy shoes!


Nice! Love the looks of it. Wouldn't call it entry level though.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

i thought this thread was for entry level mtb's lol


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

This is my 1st Mountain bike. Its a Giant Yukon FX. With Ergon Performance Grips. Specialized Lo Pro Mag Platform Pedals so far. Next up on the upgrade list is as follows

1. Sram Powerglide PG-850 8SP Cassette

2. Race Face X-Type Deus Crankset

3.Rockshox Recon 351 Coil U Turn FRK or Rock Shox Tora 302 Coil U-Turn Fork. If the right cash is available get Fox.

4. Sram X.9 Front & Rear Derailleur

5. Wippermann Connex chain


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Spawne32 said:


> i thought this thread was for entry level mtb's lol


 After a few of the bikes i have seen on here i was scared to post mine lol


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Spawne32 said:


> i thought this thread was for entry level mtb's lol


i guess that depends on your definition of "entry level"

for one dude, it's the first mtb he's bought, regardless of price...for the next dude, it's any bike under $X00. for me, my entry-level mtb fit into both criteria


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

bucksaw87 said:


> i guess that depends on your definition of "entry level"
> 
> for one dude, it's the first mtb he's bought, regardless of price...for the next dude, it's any bike under $X00. for me, my entry-level mtb fit into both criteria


trek 8500 retails for 3 grand, thats like posting a ferrari in a thread called "Post your honda civic" lol regardless, cool bike


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Spawne32 said:


> trek 8500 retails for 3 grand, thats like posting a ferrari in a thread called "Post your honda civic"


haha, no kidding

at least he still has his pie plate on :lol:


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Spawne32 said:


> trek 8500 retails for 3 grand, thats like posting a ferrari in a thread called "Post your honda civic" lol regardless, cool bike


have you ever seen that show on MTV, "my super sweet 16?"

some of those prissy-ass *****es get a better car for their birfdey than most people will ever afford in their lifetime. their first car IS a bmw m3, mercedes SLK, or porsche boxter...whereas the rest of the world, to use your example, will get a honda civic (maybe not a civic exactly, but some other little ol' car).


----------



## luckie8 (Aug 14, 2009)

Spawne32 said:


> i thought this thread was for entry level mtb's lol





Biohazard74 said:


> After a few of the bikes i have seen on here i was scared to post mine lol


exactly how I fell :blush:


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

here is my entry level bike:
GIANT YUKON 07


















upgraded saddle, rear der, brake levers, headset and fork.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

What is that on your stem? And I take it that rock garden is at Theo?


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

*My entry Moto single pivot*

XT/Deore mix with Rapidfire shifters were stock. I swapped in an upsized MC-3 shock which increased my rear travel from 1.5 to 3.5". I also upgraded to a Tora 318 U-turn coil w/remote, platforms and Easton seatpost. The bike plus parts off e-bay and I have around $780 in it which is all I'd want to spend at this level. I'm having a good time on it so far.


----------



## hondaman01 (Sep 4, 2009)

here is my 2008 diamondback coil-ex entry lever i have a total of $650 into it and cant wait to upgrade some more

i just put some Wellgo MG-1's on it, and a Rock shox Tora 318 U-turn with pop-loc and a Manitou Swinger SPV 4way rear shock will be here in 2 days, ill upload pics of that when i get it up


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

wow you've dumped $650 into that thing?? you know you can't get nearly that much back right??
otherwise, loving the color :thumbsup:


----------



## hondaman01 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> wow you've dumped $650 into that thing?? you know you can't get nearly that much back right??
> otherwise, loving the color :thumbsup:


dont really plan on getting any of it back
and i dunno if you think i spent 650 extra or what but i got 650 total including the bike, shipping, and taxes

i paid 280 for the bike itself
then 240 for the fork
40 for the pedals 
90 for the rear shock


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

hondaman01 said:


> dont really plan on getting any of it back
> and i dunno if you think i spent 650 extra or what but i got 650 total including the bike, shipping, and taxes
> 
> i paid 280 for the bike itself
> ...


Oh I see, I thought you heaped $650 on it in addition to the bike.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> What is that on your stem? And I take it that rock garden is at Theo?


it is a steering damper. yes, it is the rock garden at theo. the 4th pic is from theo beach. i take it that you ride theo also?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

kalbo said:


> it is a steering damper. yes, it is the rock garden at theo. the 4th pic is from theo beach. i take it that you ride theo also?


Been there several times this year.


----------



## b.henrichs (May 13, 2009)

i dont know if its entry level, but heres my 1st mtb. its a 2008 DB Response Sport. upgrades coming this winter.


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

hondaman01 said:


> here is my 2008 diamondback coil-ex entry lever i have a total of $650 into it and cant wait to upgrade some more
> 
> i just put some Wellgo MG-1's on it, and a Rock shox Tora 318 U-turn with pop-loc and a Manitou Swinger SPV 4way rear shock will be here in 2 days, ill upload pics of that when i get it up


I like your ride man. Pretty funny, we're both running single pivots with the same fork. I went with an air shock with motion control for plushness and bob control. Is the Swinger you're getting a big hit type shock?


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Somewhat current picture of my bike:
Specialized P.1 All Mountain









Upgrades:
Rock Shox Argyle 318 front fork
Bontrager Big Earl front wheel
Crank Brothers Egg Beaters
Upgrades not pictured:
White Lizard Skins Moab grips
WTB Weirwolf tires


----------



## hondaman01 (Sep 4, 2009)

Starkonian said:


> I like your ride man. Pretty funny, we're both running single pivots with the same fork. I went with an air shock with motion control for plushness and bob control. Is the Swinger you're getting a big hit type shock?


and i went with spring because im easily able to adjust the travel the fork has so far i think it likes best about 85-90mm front travel

and for the swinger i dunnno i know it was a new older model spring type 4-way with spv valve

its this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260473521982


----------



## shaggy47 (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a 2010 Trek 6000, LBS just finish it. Rode friday and saturday for the first time in years, well not too much just had an appendectomy 31/2 weeks ago lol. Still managed to log 22.5 miles this weekend on the road and little trail. Cat Eye wireless Strada and changed seat to Speacialized Phenom Gel Ti, only change to stock. Ass is sore as hell, have to build up some butt callus.:ciappa:


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

hondaman01 said:


> and i went with spring because im easily able to adjust the travel the fork has so far i think it likes best about 85-90mm front travel
> 
> and for the swinger i dunnno i know it was a new older model spring type 4-way with spv valve
> 
> ...


I went with the U-turn because I went with a bigger shock and I wanted to be able tweak my postiion a little bit. I've ended leaving it fully extended and crank it down for big climbs. I did drop in the firm spring, I have tjhe x-firm too but haven't used it yet.

You might want to ditch that poloc for a poploc adjust or old school tension shifter (cheaper). You'll get additional compression adjustment not available with the poploc.


----------



## hondaman01 (Sep 4, 2009)

Starkonian said:


> I went with the U-turn because I went with a bigger shock and I wanted to be able tweak my postiion a little bit. I've ended leaving it fully extended and crank it down for big climbs. I did drop in the firm spring, I have tjhe x-firm too but haven't used it yet.
> 
> You might want to ditch that poloc for a poploc adjust or old school tension shifter (cheaper). You'll get additional compression adjustment not available with the poploc.


yea i plan on getting the adjustable poploc lever just when i bought this fork thats what came with it


----------



## MulletJumper (Sep 17, 2009)

I just recently purchased an 09' Gary Fisher Mullet. I love this thing. I can put it through alot of heat. Just yesterday I was bombing some dirt jumps for the first time. I'm pretty new to that type of aerial assault so ended up taking a pretty huge spill. Now my shifting is very shoddy. I'm gonna take a look at it when I get home from class today and see if I can adjust the rear derailleur to get it smooth as it was before. I'm gonna try and get a couple pictures up here as well.


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

i guess i found a thread where i'm at home. i love my entry level and it has grown with me and my needs over the years. it definatly gets some use! started out on the trails and moved to singletrack, now i'm commuting on it with a trail escape on the ride home at times. seems to fit all my needs and feel bad even thinking about upgrading.

'06 giant boulder (non se version - steel is real right?)
stock handlebar (worth upgrading?)
stock seatpost (worth upgrading?)
stock tektro brakes
kona clump stem
odi lock grips (going to foam)
stock spinner grind fork (is this worth upgrading, and what can be had for just a little cash?)
wellgo 964 pedals
stock giant saddle (looking to upgrade - sette vu or rev)
stock wheels
stock integrated shimano brake and shifters
stock altus rear derailluer
front derailluer removed and replaced with n gear guide
cranks replaced with nashbar (175mm) with bashring and single 32 tooth ring
new shimano 7 speed cassette (got rid of the megarange cassette)
stock cheng shin knobbies (1.95) for the trail and michelin country rocks (1.75) for the road (looking to switch to kenda small blocks)

~30 lbs and dropping
bike cost ~$230
parts costs ~probably getting close ot as much

i'm ready to get a set of kenda small block 8s, a new seat, and some foam grips (trying to cut weight). any other ideas? are seatposts and handlebars really worth the money? i really don't know what else to do without spending more money then needed... or could be put towards a better bike.

opinions welcome. thanks!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

For weight reduction, the foam grips and seat will nab you less than a pound. I recommend bontrager XXX lite (18g), and sette lynx(200g). I would save the upgrade money and put it in the new bike fund.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

mjm: 

If you must upgrade things right now, I would say only upgrade things that can be transferred to another bike easily (easily being a relative term that you could do it yourself).....understanding that if you ever get a nicer bike it may come with same or better components that were an upgrade for the boulder. 

Keep the stock comps incase you want to sell the bike.

drivetrain I probably wouldnt change anything unless you broke it. That model frame is very entry level (my wife has the SE version). 

IMO i wouldnt start upgrading heavily on giant hardtails until the XTC....seems like a solid platform. maybe, just maybe the yukon if you really like the bike.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

iamtylerdurden said:
 

> mjm:
> 
> If you must upgrade things right now, I would say only upgrade things that can be transferred to another bike easily (easily being a relative term that you could do it yourself).....understanding that if you ever get a nicer bike it may come with same or better components that were an upgrade for the boulder.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I bought a Giant Yukon FX brand new for close to what you paid for your bike plus the upgrades you want to make.


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

so basicly go out and have a blast on it until it crumbles beneath me?!?!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

mjmi11er said:


> so basicly go out and have a blast on it until it crumbles beneath me?!?!


I'd have to say yes. In the meantime. Put away any cash u have left over etc and in no time you will have a the cash to get a descent higher level bike. I did that and faster than i expected i had the cash for my bike. Which is not the best bike. But a great bike indeed and for room to upgrade until it is a better bike. Set a goal as to what you really want and you will have it. I started and said id have the bike in 6 months. While i rode my other bike. In less than a month while riding the other one i had the cash for the bike i wanted. Every little dollar u get u will want to save it to get that better bike. Trust me. It will happen faster than you believe. Good luck man


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

bio, it's not that i can't afford it. it's more like i just don't want to get rid of a bike that works just fine.


----------



## dazada (Sep 17, 2009)

My 2009 Cannondale F9 CO2 (in Patriot Blue)










I have some CB Egg Beater pedals on order. That's the only real upgrade so far.


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

mjmi11er said:


> bio, it's not that i can't afford it. it's more like i just don't want to get rid of a bike that works just fine.


It's not about someone els's idea of a good bike. If you're happy with your bike, that's all that matters. You'll know if and when you want something else.


----------



## quikflip27 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the same bike as mjm, I have to ask what makes a platform (thats the frame right?) better than another to a rider if its a hardtail? Jw, thanks.


----------



## mizm05 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mikey Dawg...can I make a slight suggestion? Move the computer sensor to the front side of the shock. That way if the spokes were to ever catch it, it will go forward with the motion of the wheel and not get caught in the spokes. You just might save yourself a trip over the handlebars some day.


----------



## ~J~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's my first mt bike, just got it this past Saturday. I got a great deal on this 06 Giant Pistol 

I haven't upgraded it nor taken anything off of it yet.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

~J~ said:


> Here's my first mt bike, just got it this past Saturday. I got a great deal on this 06 Giant Pistol
> 
> I haven't upgraded it nor taken anything off of it yet.


Thats a great deal on a brand new 2006 that was msrp at $1100. You got a good bike at walmart bike price :thumbsup:


----------



## ~J~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Thats a great deal on a brand new 2006 that was msrp at $1100. You got a good bike at walmart bike price :thumbsup:


Yes, the whole $400 we paid for it  Thanks for not letting me wait so long to get it babe, can we go ride tonight? LOL  :devil:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

~J~ said:


> Yes, the whole $400 we paid for it  Thanks for not letting me wait so long to get it babe, can we go ride tonight? LOL  :devil:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## temjin006 (Jul 13, 2009)

04 Marin Palisade Trail. Upgrades includes LX crank, SLX cassette, BB7 brakes with SpeedDial levers, Mavic Crossride wheelset, Oury grips, Sram X9 RD, X9 shift pods, Odyssey transparent pedals, Sette carbon riser bar and seatpost.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

temjin006 said:


> 04 Marin Palisade Trail. Upgrades includes LX crank, SLX cassette, BB7 brakes with SpeedDial levers, Mavic Crossride wheelset, Oury grips, Sram X9 RD, X9 shift pods, Odyssey transparent pedals, Sette carbon riser bar and seatpost.


 Thats a sweet ride. Did you change the tires on that as well? Or are those the ones that came with it?


----------



## temjin006 (Jul 13, 2009)

I changed the tires to a narrow street tires to ride around town for errands.


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

*2007 Specialized Rockhopper*

got this MINT 2007 Rockhopper for a song! Love it! gonna ride it till i start breaking things then upgrade.

I just added shimano M545 clipless pedals.

im loving this bike! havent really taken it offroad yet but just around town.


----------



## beetlejuice (Aug 22, 2009)

This is my '09 Trek 4300 in Matte Black I got about a month ago. It is a little dirty from trail riding. It is all stock still except for removing all the reflectors, adding an under saddle Fox bag and a bottle cage.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

hey guys any european brand in the mix?:thumbsup:


----------



## Aggravation (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think a CCM bike makes the cut does it?


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

jtrain said:


> Having a single speeder is mostly about being a true American badass, and telling the world, "Gears? I don't need no stinkin' gears!!!"


Good to know this. Fed-Ex just delivered my new Nashbar SS today. It's a roadie but it's a blast to ride.

Here's my entry level mtb. It's all stock and will probably stay that way since I'm more than happy with the way it came. It suits my needs just fine. I did however order a new set of rigid forks for it. I prefer the old school feel of the full rigid bikes. I'll have them installed by the weekend.


----------



## StumpHugger (Sep 25, 2009)

2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert

All stock demo bike, so I only had to drop 1600 for a bike with less than 50 miles on it

Current plans are to get wider tires and new handlebar grips.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

are you using spd shoes with platforms??


----------



## StumpHugger (Sep 25, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> are you using spd shoes with platforms??


I am using specialized shoes but my pedals are clipless on one side and flat platform on the other.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

ah I see.. they looked like platforms in the picture
is the pedal weighted unevenly enough that the clipless side usually faces up??


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Replaced my Schwinn Sidewinder from Walmart with a '10 29" Hardrock Sport Disc. Rode the 26" versions and liked it, but the LBS shop guy stuck a 29" out for me to try and I liked it even more.

Got it about a week ago and have been riding it nearly every day since. These are some shots from after a ride along some 4-wheeler trails on a buddy of mine's farm/hunting property yesterday afternoon.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

*rockhopper pro*

latest picks with some upgrades.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Replaced my Schwinn Sidewinder from Walmart with a '10 29" Hardrock Sport Disc. Rode the 26" versions and liked it, but the LBS shop guy stuck a 29" out for me to try and I liked it even more.
> 
> Got it about a week ago and have been riding it nearly every day since. These are some shots from after a ride along some 4-wheeler trails on a buddy of mine's farm/hunting property yesterday afternoon.


whats holding that up?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

krott5333 said:


> whats holding that up?


Wow ! I thought i was the only one going crazy looking for what was holding it up


----------



## StumpHugger (Sep 25, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> ah I see.. they looked like platforms in the picture
> is the pedal weighted unevenly enough that the clipless side usually faces up??


No, I would say that they are weighed pretty evenly.


----------



## noxi (Aug 22, 2008)

the redbull can under the pedal.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catch. I was only looking at the last picture. lol


----------



## hondaman01 (Sep 4, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Wow ! I thought i was the only one going crazy looking for what was holding it up


redbull guys!!!


----------



## TTUMBIO2010 (Aug 16, 2009)

My first mountain bike purchased new from LBS August 2009 - Jamis Dakar XCR Expert


----------



## hondaman01 (Sep 4, 2009)

TTUMBIO2010 said:


> My first mountain bike purchased new from LBS August 2009 - Jamis Dakar XCR Expert


i personally dont consider a $3,000 bike to be "entry level"


----------



## TTUMBIO2010 (Aug 16, 2009)

hondaman01 said:


> i personally dont consider a $3,000 bike to be "entry level"


True, and sorry I misunderstood the title a bit. I didn't pay near that much for the bike and it was my 'entry' into biking.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

TTUMBIO2010 said:


> My first mountain bike purchased new from LBS August 2009 - Jamis Dakar XCR Expert


Thats a sweeeeet bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

TTUMBIO2010 said:


> My first mountain bike purchased new from LBS August 2009 - Jamis Dakar XCR Expert


do you happen to know what saddle you have on there??
I have the same one, and I don't know which silverado model it is...


----------



## TTUMBIO2010 (Aug 16, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> do you happen to know what saddle you have on there??
> I have the same one, and I don't know which silverado model it is...


That is the saddle that came from Jamis, so according to their site these are the specs that they have posted:

"WTB Silverado Team, flex-tuned shell, DNA padding, ABR corners, titanium rails"

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

TTUMBIO2010 said:


> That is the saddle that came from Jamis, so according to their site these are the specs that they have posted:
> 
> "WTB Silverado Team, flex-tuned shell, DNA padding, ABR corners, titanium rails"
> 
> Hope that helps!


thanks for the info.. my saddle must have been an OEM or something since it does not match any of the descriptions on the saddles on the WTB website


----------



## 1996Marin (Sep 16, 2009)

*She's older, but she's one of a kind ...*










Here's an updated pic of her ........ enjoy


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

wow..
now THAT's a 90s bike
:thumbsup:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have to agree! Thats a nice bike


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

krott5333 said:


> whats holding that up?





Biohazard74 said:


> Wow ! I thought i was the only one going crazy looking for what was holding it up


Looks like the mystery was solved before I got a chance to reply 

Redbull gives you wings


----------



## N23 (Sep 25, 2009)

My first post and first "real" mtb. Giant Iguana. Love it. Light and with some mods is my pretty bike.


----------



## kboykin (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow. First post. Ya'll have some very nice entry level bikes!

I'm too cheap and burdened with other expensive hobbies (oh and children) to consider buying a new bike.

My first was in 1995, a new diamondback ascent - loved that thing. Commuted many miles on slicks and then put nobbies on for the trails in NV.

Few years ago got for free a 2000-ish Trek Fuel SLR 90. Cool bike I guess but I hated riding it on the trails I ride here in Austin. I felt like the frame was too small and wanted to spit me over the front too much.

So I traded for another old bike - 1999 DBR X2 I think it is. The decals were previously removed. Maybe a downgrade in bikes, but I'm happy with it because the bike feels better, larger frame I suppose. Also seems to be stronger, and at 195lbs I was feeling concerned for the frame of the Fuel 90, as I heard they tend to crack.

Then I downgraded to some cheap odyssey flat pedals because I don't like spd's yet. I'll try again when I get used to riding again.

The color is garish on the bike!

I imagine the old Marzocchi Bomber z.3 will need a rebuild, and might need stronger springs. No leaks but is more plush than I think I want. We'll see how it rides the rocky trails here. I think these tire may be original! Yikes. guess that'll be my first "upgrade"


----------



## trail assassin (Oct 5, 2009)

New to mountain biking 
Here's what I could afford:

09 Marin Bolina Ridge for $400


----------



## connors0720 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's my 2009 Hardrock Sport Disc, before my first rides. Got it for $490, Worth every penny, next buy will be some clipless pedals and shoes fersure...


----------



## JReade (Sep 25, 2009)

Thing is freaking huge. Not my pic, google images. No upgrades yet, just working on getting riding to find out what needs to break.


----------



## quikflip27 (Aug 30, 2009)

About as entry level as it gets, but I've been having a blast on it.  And I haven't gotten racked...yet.


----------



## smc007 (May 13, 2009)

Here's my first bike - so it's my entry level bike.

2009 Specialized Stumpjumper Elite - Paid $1599 for a brand new bike (not demo!). Couldn't pass it up.

Don't mind the pedals..


----------



## stefano (Oct 8, 2009)

my first real mountain bike....entry level hardtail......






















09 Cannondale F7.....had to get an extra wheelset w/ specialized fat boys for road use when not on the trails......


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

*09 Wahoo*

New camino disc rim, with bb7 disc on the front. ritchey grips, cateye n the rest is stock


----------



## Gabe A. (Oct 11, 2009)

This is my 1996 KHS Fxt Pro that I got over the summer, the naked frame was bought for $20 because of sticky pivots. This was because the pivots had so much wear that the old owner tighted everything until nothing moved, so I fixed it with some brass shims. 








Issues:
Noleen NR-1 (Almost all damping is gone, company wants $100 to fix)
Rock Shox Judy XC (damper cartridge gone, after refilling it just leaks and hydrolocks)

Upgrades:
Judy XC (over Judy TT)
STX (mismatched parts before, now I have one complete groupset)
Bontrager Bars (over straight steel)
New Chain (over recycled stuff)
STX Cables and Housing (over mismatched recycled stuff)
WTB Velociraptor rear (over Kenda K816)
Kenda Badger front (over Taiwanese stuff)
Shimano Cartridge BB (over loose BB)
Aheadset (over threaded headset)
Avid Arch40 front (over Taiwanese V-brake)
Lezyne tools (over cheap pumps/tools that broke)
Homemade LED light (made to last for years, permanently on the bike)

Future: http://www.bikepro.net/directions/khs/fxtpro.html
Fix Noleen or get upgrade
Fix Judy XC or get upgrade
Shorter stem
Alloy riser bars
Rear Cassette/Freehub wheel
Lighter Sealed BB
Repaint Frame
Repaint Fork


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

GroverTheClover said:


> Here's my IH Maverick 5.0.
> 
> F&R Avid BB7
> Avid Full Metal Jacket
> ...


 I'm new to this so this may be a dumb question, but why is your rear brake cable so straight? I can see cable stops on your frame so why aren't you using them? (I'm curious, not condescending)


----------



## NOM3RCY (Oct 11, 2009)

I suppose this is as good a place as any for my first post on the boards here.

This is my new 09 Fisher Piranha - I didn't really consider it 'entry level' until I saw this thread though lol

Mods so far are the basics - a set of Shimano clipless/flat pedals, took off the reflectors, added some lights, and I just ordered a set of Michelin Country Rock tires. Not sure yet but I may get a set of studded snows for winter use.

With one of my other toys:


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

this is my trek 6000
got it like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chaM87 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Ill play Trek 3700
1: Rock Shox Dart 2
2:Avid BB5 Disc Brakes- Still waiting for Disc-O-Mount from trek for the rear caliper
3:WTB Rims w/ Shimano XT Hubs










Still going to upgrade the "Drive train"


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

while a lot of these are really sweet, i cant believe what some consider an entry level bike. i think more along the lines of $350-600 bikes, not $800+. maybe its just me...


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

shenny88 said:


> while a lot of these are really sweet, i cant believe what some consider an entry level bike. i think more along the lines of $350-600 bikes, not $800+. maybe its just me...


My thoughts exactly, there should be a separate "my first bike" thread or something. It's kinda ridiculous when some one post a 2-3 thousand dollar bike, that although may have been their "entry" into mountain biking bike.... it definitely is not an "entry level" bike.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

*2009 Cannondale F7*

Finally borrowed the wife's camera and took some pics today. Having a blast!

Upgrades since purchase in Sep:

Shimano M520 Pedals
Shimano MT41 Shoes
Bell F20 Bike Computer
Cannondale Water Bottle Cage
Bell Pump (upgrading soon)
WTB Speed V Saddle
Lizard Skins Chainstay Protector


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

DAnREal said:


> Ill play Trek 3700
> 1: Rock Shox Dart 2
> 2:Avid BB5 Disc Brakes- Still waiting for Disc-O-Mount from trek for the rear caliper
> 3:WTB Rims w/ Shimano XT Hubs
> ...


Why dont have have your rear disc brake hooked. Looks super ghetto with the disc installed and the V-Brake doing all the braking.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> Why dont have have your rear disc brake hooked. Looks super ghetto with the disc installed and the V-Brake doing all the braking.


IM waaiting for a mount from trek to be able to mount the caliper


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

stefano said:


> my first real mountain bike....entry level hardtail......
> View attachment 488085
> 
> 
> ...


can you link me to where u got those tires and for how much and how wide are they?
i'm looking for a set of skinny tires to throw onto my stock mtb's wheels.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

louisssss said:


> can you link me to where u got those tires and for how much and how wide are they?
> i'm looking for a set of skinny tires to throw onto my stock mtb's wheels.


Haha dude you're in like every thread on MTBR.

I have 26" x 1.50 Geax Roadster tires on my F4 for around town, well I don't use them anymore since I got a fixed gear Cannondale Capo for on-road stuff, but the tires were a lot of fun compared to my MTB tires, as expected.

Lots of companies make smooth narrow tires for 26" wheels. Just go to your LBS or something. I recommend 1.50 width as a good size, any smaller will be iffy.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

taken down sorry


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

chaM87 said:


>


Sweet! bought a beamer to match your bike eh?


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is my entry level 2007 Trek 3700 with upgrades such as the Bontrager ACC carbon seatpost, XTR drivetrain, Mavic Crossride wheels (disc and v-brake compatible) and Selle San Marco SKN saddle.. Bike feels lighter than it was before and rides even better!


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

*Me Too!*



Sanoske312 said:


> I'm in love with the color of your frame


 what year is it?


----------



## stefano (Oct 8, 2009)

louisssss said:


> can you link me to where u got those tires and for how much and how wide are they?
> i'm looking for a set of skinny tires to throw onto my stock mtb's wheels.


i got these Specialized fat boys (26 x 1.25) at my LBS for about $20 a piece i think.


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

WOW! Your drivetrain is worth more than ur bike


----------



## impulse2009 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is mine. Picked it up yesturday for $325


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

here is my Cdale F5

upgrades:
BB7's
RS tora race air
Mavic Crosstrails + maxxis tires (ust)
just threw truvativ stylo crankset (not pictured)


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

gfourth said:


> here is my Cdale F5
> 
> upgrades:
> BB7's
> ...


nice, is that the 2008 model? would u happen to have the weight of ur bike? i'm curious


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

louisssss said:


> nice, is that the 2008 model? would u happen to have the weight of ur bike? i'm curious


yeah 2008, Large sized frame. Don't know the weight... and I'm highly curious myself. but I'm kind of afraid to know.... kind of like if I don't know it won't hurt me

oh and forgot to add CB candy SL pedals to the list


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

JasperIN said:


> WOW! Your drivetrain is worth more than ur bike


Haha.. Exactly.. I never thought abt it that way..haha.. But the thing is, I didn't spend a single cent for my bike.. I got the bike with the heavy stocked parts as a gift, so I thought why not make it better by putting in my own touches, so I upgraded it to better lightweight parts...:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is mine. Iron Horse Warrior 4.0 I've had since July. My 1st mtb bike and im hooked. Only mods are new crank cus i stripped the drive pedal switching from platforms to egg beaters and back for hard and easy trails. Future mods are thinking of upgrading to a Tora 318 fork and possibly a Fox Float R rear air shock, dont know if air would be better for my bike yet.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Got my 2010 Rockhopper SL Pro today for $1300 flat, will probably install some skinny tires for commuting/pavement riding and keep the stocks for off road usage


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

*'09 Trek 4300*

Finally got all my upgrades installed... then my shifter, for the rear derailleur, broke... Decided to go ride anyways, running it 3x1, and test out the new gear... Maybe I'll give single speed a try... haha...

Upgrades:
- Rock Shox Tora 318 Coil U-turn
- Avid BB7 F/R Disc Brakes 185/185
- Easton EA70 Stem
- WTB Pure V Race Saddle
- ODI Ruffian Grips
- WTB Mutano Raptors 2.4 Tires
- Alex DH19 Wheelset

Photos are from Bidwell Park - Middle Trail


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

Old school, from when i was a wee tike.










This one got me through high school, Raleigh M80; Stock










My newest ride, still stock will upgrade as things break


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

@imranbecks, all those expensive drivetrain "lightweight" upgrades but you're still stuck with a heavy frame, and a boatload of more money to spend to get it down to the mid 20's (or high 20's) why didn't you just sell the bike and spend that money + XTR upgrade money on a better bike... that would've been more well rounded. instead of having XTR crank + RD + Trek 3 series frame + RST Fork


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

*trek 3700*

Finished for now


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

my beater raliegh..... time to upgrade to FS ......


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

qkenuf4u said:


> my beater raliegh..... time to upgrade to FS ......


What FS are you going to get?


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

DAnREal said:


> What FS are you going to get?


found a 03 YETI ASX........


----------



## liverbomb88 (Oct 4, 2009)

*First post, first fs bike...*

Hi everyone, learning a lot from these forums. Slowly building up my skills and endurance on my KHS XC604 -- loving the bike and the experience. Got it from North of the Border bike shop, great guys at this cozy lbs.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

Well....my first mountain bike was this lovely Diamondback Coilx










It rode ok.....bottomed out a lot...flexed pretty bad....spokes would always break.....cranks came loose....handlebars bent.....

I finally got rid of it when the rear swingarm cracked...

the next bike I bought was this 07' Jamis Dakar XLT










It a great bike, though the components on it were a little too cheap and broke quickly under my 230lbs.....

innitially it ran a Manitou Relic fork, WTB speeddisc (i think) wheelset, shimano deore cranks (with a BB made 1/2 of plastic  ), and these bottom line hayes hydraulic brakes.....It wasnt bad, and a VAST improvement on my previous bike.....but many of the components wore out quickly....

Rear wheel, spokes always broke (one broke just while it was sitting in my room, just leaning on the wall). BB developed a crack (the plastic part of it, wouldnt you know >_>). Fork bent (in an accident)....this was after replacing the wheelset with azonic outlaws...the front wheel just bent a liiiiiiittle....i was still able to ride it all the way to the bike shop to have it trued...as for the fork....one of the stanctions was pulled slightly out of the crown....must have been a lot of force to do that....Cranks and BB replaced by Race Face Evolve DH cranks and a shimano outboard BB....the only thing i've bought so far that i did NEED...but more wanted was the bars....just upgraded to Truvativ hussefelt's

and here it is now....










Its a bit heavy, but i can still climb pretty decently on it.....drop the seat down and it works good as a freeride bike...raise it up and it still good for the trails too....


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

I think its great that entry level does not mean bad at all... some very fine bikes here...


----------



## QuickNick12 (Oct 9, 2009)

My 09 Trek EX 8
Upgrades:
203mm Rotor up front
Avid ELixirs
Kenda Nevegal 2.10 Front, Kenda Small Block 8 2.10 Rear
Sunline Grips
Cateye Strada Wireless Computer


----------



## CardsHockey (Jul 1, 2009)

spec4life said:


> WTB Velociraptor Kevlar tires Front and Back (back had to be sent back not pictured here)


What do you think of these tires? I was looking at purchasing them.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

if that treks enry level...


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

onabike said:


> if that treks enry level...


if its their FIRST mtb then ya i guess it could be called beginners...


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

again, these $1500+ "entry" bikes reeeaaally belong in this thread, right? a 16 year old with a porsche doesnt make it an entry level car...


----------



## pilo (Sep 15, 2009)

hi bros. what can you say about changing tire size of 26 x 2.1 to 26 x 1.9? im new in xc mtb. i own a marin alpine trail 09 with 26x2.1 kenda coyote tires. Will it make my ride faster if i shifted to 1.9 tires, becoz im also using the bike for road biking.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah it should be fine, I wouldn't go any smaller though. You should look for a tire like this http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI400A17-Continental+Town+And+Country+Tire.aspx Basically a slightly aggressive road tire.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

qkenuf4u said:


> if its their FIRST mtb then ya i guess it could be called beginners...


i guess if its a FIRST mtb... they are all entry level... but the bike... yeah not so much:thumbsup:


----------



## pilo (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## NHmtnbke (Oct 20, 2009)

*Here's mine...*

2010 Fuji...


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

qkenuf4u said:


> if its their FIRST mtb then ya i guess it could be called beginners...


yeah, but the topic isn't "your first mtb"


----------



## pilo (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah its my first. and thanks for the reply.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

i like this thread but I wont comment anymore after this... BUT,..to me...Putting base components on a frame does not make it entry level. A Scott Genius with low end components does not make it entry level. It makes it a superior bike with "base" components...

If I have the wrong idea, thats fine, I dont mean to cast a shadow over a great thread.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

My Specialized HRXC. Bought it a year and a half ago. Never thought I would enjoy it so much. I've had a blast with the upgrades. Sorry for the bad picture quality.







Stock picture




Mods are

203/185 BB7 with cleansweep G2 rotors and ceramic pads.
SD7 levers
Carbon handlebar
NR miNewt 400 lights
WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 tires with slime tubes
RockShox Revelation fork
Shimano 545 pedals
Specialized MTB Sport shoes
SRAM chain

I'll eventually upgrade the frame to a FS or buy another bike but it's been fun doing one upgrade at a time.


----------



## bpp1991 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is my 2009 Felt Q520. I got it new, still stock, for a daily driver around my campus in Santa Cruz. We have lots of trails that this guy eats up- I think I'm in love!


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> My Specialized HRXC. Bought it a year and a half ago. Never thought Mods are
> 
> 203/185 BB7 with cleansweep G2 rotors and ceramic pads.
> SD7 levers
> ...


where did you find 2.4 slime tubes? or maybe i'm missing something here.... hahaha...


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

bpp1991 said:


> This is my 2009 Felt Q520. I got it new, still stock, for a daily driver around my campus in Santa Cruz. We have lots of trails that this guy eats up- I think I'm in love!


I am really digging the Felt line. My LBS just added them to their line this year, and the bikes I have seen looked to be great bikes. Havent ridden one yet though.

Tube design looked awesome.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

ZeroNine3 said:


> where did you find 2.4 slime tubes? or maybe i'm missing something here.... hahaha...


Good catch. The tires are 2.4. The tubes are something like 2.2 or 2.3. I thought they were out of the 2.4 at the LBS when I was there but judging from your post, I'm assuming there's no such thing.


----------



## Conman007 (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a used 2007 Specialized HardRock Comp. It is is pristine condition, and has had a couple of little upgrades. The Handlebars is Easton Monkey Bars, New Grips, New Seat and a lizard skins. It was $320, and costs $600 brand new.





































Tell me what you think of the deal and if this is a decent beginner bike. It's a 17inch frame, Im only 5'6 so it's all good.


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

My pretty much stock 09 F4.. Its nice and light plus the handling is extremely accurate. Upgrades soon to follow, but until then im very satisfied with it..


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

'08 Diamondback Sortie.....posted earlier. Only had blackberry on the trail with me, so pictures are pretty crappy.

Since stock added:

Race Face Deus Stem and Handlebar $30 on eBay
Picked up a used Fox F100 RLC for just under $300
WTB Devo saddle out of a bargain bin for $15


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

iamtylerdurden said:


> '08 Diamondback Sortie.....posted earlier. Only had blackberry on the trail with me, so pictures are pretty crappy.
> 
> Since stock added:
> 
> ...


Nice Diamondback. Aned nice upgrades. The white FOX looks great on it. Where was that taken?


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Nice Diamondback. Aned nice upgrades. The white FOX looks great on it. Where was that taken?


Heritage Park in Farmington, GA.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a great place


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

2010 trek 4300








pic was the day i got the bike home
added a seat pack, barends, shimano m324 pedals, chain guard, removed reflectors, wireless computer, air pump

wish i spent the extra $$ for disc brakes though


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Nov 4, 2009)

murda said:


> Here's my turd, I think its around 6 years old.


 what kind of frame is this, this bike looks like a ride into hell so mean looking! love it


----------



## vanhellion (Nov 6, 2009)

My current do-all, an '06 Trek 4900.

















Truvativ Stylo 3.3
SRAM cassette 11-34
Deore LX Shifters
Wellgo clipless

I switch tires a lot. Pictured is a Michelin XCR Mud (rear) and a WTB Weirwolf Race tire (front), both 2.1s.

My previous bike. It's seen the wrong side of a wrench a few times. 










And while it's not a "cheap" bike, this is pretty much the bottom of the price barrel for serious DH. Thus entry level, I suppose.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Nov 4, 2009)

*haha*



shenny88 said:


> again, these $1500+ "entry" bikes reeeaaally belong in this thread, right? a 16 year old with a porsche doesnt make it an entry level car...


well said my friend, i have a decent Schwinn right now, hmm decent and Schwinn can be taken many ways..... and a Frankenstein re welded huffy frame with dual susp that im messing with


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

vanhellion said:


> My current do-all, an '06 Trek 4900.


This saddle looks very painful.. I know it is supposed to be cheap, but I think this is overdoing it.


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

My kona stinky i just grabbed. my first non-BMX bike.


----------



## vanhellion (Nov 6, 2009)

Curmy said:


> This saddle looks very painful.. I know it is supposed to be cheap, but I think this is overdoing it.


I have a Brooks B17, I took it off to proofide it.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Killed a rim so I bought a new set this weekend.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

trueblue01gt said:


> 2010 trek 4300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.. I really love the graphics on the bike for the 2009/2010 Trek bikes... Wish my bike had those graphics...

Why are you bothered abt the v-brakes? V-brakes can be just as good or maybe even better than disc brakes.. On the up side, v-brakes require less maintenance and is lighter and easier to maintain. My bike is using v-brakes, no problems..:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

vanhellion said:


> I have a Brooks B17, I took it off to proofide it.


Damn. We need to add "proofride" to Urban dictionary..


----------



## J ROB (Nov 4, 2009)

My first "decent" mountain bike. It's a pretty much bone stock '01 Trek 4900 Disc.
Definitely nothing special compared to some of these bikes, but it works great for me! I hope to be upgrading the wheels and brakes soon...


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

imranbecks said:


> Damn.. I really love the graphics on the bike for the 2009/2010 Trek bikes... Wish my bike had those graphics...
> 
> Why are you bothered abt the v-brakes? V-brakes can be just as good or maybe even better than disc brakes.. On the up side, v-brakes require less maintenance and is lighter and easier to maintain. My bike is using v-brakes, no problems..:thumbsup:


i think they might work a little bit better when i roll through some small creeks and streams and the v-brakes feel a little weak.

i really do love the color/ graphics of the new bike also


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

Just finished building her up. This is my first build and first real MTB. All completed for around $500ish and under 25 pounds. A lot of used and clearance parts. Nothing fance but mostly good quality stuff. A few upgrades could drop it to under 23 pounds easily. 









Frame:: Supergo stripped to raw Al.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..1654g
Fork :: Duke- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.1957g
front Brakes :: Avid Ti ,noodles, bolts, pads- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;168g
rear brakes:: Avid SD7 ,noodles, bolts, pads- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.187g
Cables :: &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.300g ???
Cassette :: 11-34 LX-&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 390g
Chain : shimano HG53 112 links&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..287g
Crankset :: XTR L+R with chainrings-&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 678g
Drive side-457g.
Non drive- 221g
Bottom bracket:: M952- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;215g
Derailleur (Front) ::XTR&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;109g
Derailleur (Rear) ::XT- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.244g
Grips :: Ritchey WCS&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;50???
Handlebar :: Specialized 6 degree- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...155g
Headset ::Cane Creek S3&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...125g
Headset Cap/Bolt :: &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;(37g)
Pedals :: Free Wellgo SPD ?......................................................300??? 
Seat Binder :: kalloy black&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..35g
Saddle :: Selle San Marco ASP ide&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..166g
Seatpost :: 30.4 Al- Unknown&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...269g
Shifters :: XTR with pods removed- &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..368g
Stem :: EA70 90mm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..150g
Wheelset:: Mavic XC717/XT hub/XTskewer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..1811g
Front:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.758g
Rear:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...931g
Tires ::Hutchenson Scorpions&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;1150g 
Tubes :: Performance ultra lights&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;214g


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

My first, at 39.9 years old. It's a 99 GF Hoo Koo E Koo converted to single speed. I bought it off craigslist from a guy about 2 miles from my house and he gave me the geared components if I want to switch back, though they're pretty well worn it appears.

It rides great, the fork responds well, though I'll probably switch to a hardpack tire since most of my riding will be roads with the kids/wife, but we'll see.


----------



## elhungarian (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's my first "real" mtn bike. 07 or 08 Fetish Cycles Discipline. Manitou R7 comp fork. Some sorta tektro mechanical discs, shimano LX front derailleur. XT rear derailleur. Think the shifters are shimano too.

Truvativ cranks, and shimano 520 pedals.

I think i weighed it and it came right around 30lbs. It feels light to me but i've only owned costco and walmart specials.

Got the bike and some shoes for around $650 new? something like that. I love it.. First 20 mile race/ride this weekend.

(Picture taken a year or so+ before first ride)


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Nov 4, 2009)

elhungarian said:


> Here's my first "real" mtn bike. 07 or 08 Fetish Cycles Discipline. Manitou R7 comp fork. Some sorta tektro mechanical discs, shimano LX front derailleur. XT rear derailleur. Think the shifters are shimano too.
> 
> Truvativ cranks, and shimano 520 pedals.
> 
> ...


nice bike thats a beautiful colour 
as well


----------



## safme (Oct 8, 2009)

I am hoping the pictures upload.

Here is my 09 Specialized HR. 
Upgrades:

Older Octalink XT Crank
XT rear derailleur
LX front dérailleur
Deore 9 speed cassette
Deore V-brake Levers
LX pod shifters
Ritchey severe duty rizer bar
Wellgo platform pedals
WTB Velociraptor Tires
Mavic Crossride Wheels, Front and Rear

I am sure there is something I am missing.




























Thanks for the help manoffew!


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

safme said:


> I am hoping the pictures upload.
> 
> Here is my 09 Specialized HR.
> Upgrades:
> ...


You're going to have to upload those photos from your hard drive to a site like Photobucket, and use the IMG code they give you there.


----------



## elhungarian (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr.Hyde said:


> nice bike thats a beautiful colour
> as well


thanks man i like it alot.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

My contribution: An '09 GT Marathon Sport with a Specialized seat and Thomson seat post upgrades.










And soon to be stopping with Juicy Fives as a slight upgrade. Tired of the Tektro Levers popping out after only 2 weeks of riding.


----------



## MrMojoRising (Nov 9, 2009)

No real upgrades yet.

Pulled the reflectors and stickers, mounted some LEDs and small bag on the bars for gear.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Here is my trusty ride!*

2008 Rockhopper Disc that I have been riding for a couple of years now. Definitely the first upgrade will be to replace the fork; but that wont happen until the current fork implodes.









I gotta say that mountain biking seems to have come a long way since the mid 90's when I was riding my Roadmaster Coyote's Pass 10 speed.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's my Trek 3700 all dirty after a cross country practice run.... Getting familiar with the route first as I'm taking part in a local cross country race this Sunday.....


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you guys with the 3900/3700's having trouble with the 550 rims coming untrue? I have a friend who is by no means an aggressive rider yet the things just keeping going untrue after about a month. Is this normal for a non double wall tire?


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

manoffew said:


> Are you guys with the 3900/3700's having trouble with the 550 rims coming untrue? I have a friend who is by no means an aggressive rider yet the things just keeping going untrue after about a month. Is this normal for a non double wall tire?


Mine were warped in about 2 weeks but i am aggressive with my bike the rims are not the most dependent but they get the job done


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

manoffew said:


> Are you guys with the 3900/3700's having trouble with the 550 rims coming untrue? I have a friend who is by no means an aggressive rider yet the things just keeping going untrue after about a month. Is this normal for a non double wall tire?


As you can see in my photo of my 3700, I'm not using the 550 rims. I changed it to the Mavic Crossride after the stocked 550 rims was bent out of shape after a minor accident a couple of years ago.


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

Yikes, doesn't sound promising. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

manoffew said:


> Yikes, doesn't sound promising. Thanks for the answers.


Lol.. My advise to you and to others going for a 3700, the stock saddle should be the first to go. Seatpost is up to the individual. The front suspension fork is pretty good in my opinion but its heavy. Will only change that once it is damaged. But if you intend to take the bike for some serious off road and cross country on the trail, I would suggest you change the stock 550 rims to something stronger such as a set of mavic rims..


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Got a new Truvative Firex GXP crankeset. Now the only thing stock on the bike is the frame and shifters. I'm starting to look at FS frames to transfer these components to and put this one back to stock. It's been a lot of fun. I didn't know what flex was until I replaced the crank. I looked at what the stock crank goes for and it's $18. Feels like it has more power, especially under heavy load. Plus I gained 5mm in stroke. Again, bad cell phone quality pics.


----------



## Atari (Aug 25, 2009)

I really get caught up with the enthusiasm of this thread and just had to post the latest version of my bike. I got it in August of this year. The bike itself was only $350, but I think I have a slight case of upgraditis... but it seems inherent with entry level bikes.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

no upgrades yet


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well this if my first post. I've noticed that only a few people have the same bike as I do, which leads me to believe that it is truly entry level. I got it new back in 05 and paid around $360 for it. No upgrades done to it yet, other than a Trek Incite 9i wireless computer. I finally decided about a month ago that I wanted to start biking again, which really sucks because it's starting to get cold again, haha. Well here it is, an 05 Gary Fisher Advance.


----------



## stangman_dan (Mar 26, 2009)

My Academy special...

Mongoose something. Didn't have a model number. Looks like their Maxim but I can't find any with this color scheme. Either way it has done its job which is to get my lazy butt out of the apartment. And it will soon be my loaner as I'm buying a Gary Fisher frame to build...

:thumbsup:


----------



## stangman_dan (Mar 26, 2009)

Why isn't this thread a sticky???


----------



## sendjonathanmail (Aug 18, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## PiZauL (Aug 31, 2009)

My first was a crap Walmart mongose that was a death trap, no pics of that. Now I have a Diamondback Coil EX 07 thats treatin me pretty well. Has a few minor mods.


----------



## ACSN (Dec 10, 2009)

I was searching for tube posts and came across this thread. Great pictures! I like it!! Here is my entry level Cannondale F5. First serious mtb.


----------



## silverlion (Jan 17, 2010)

*My entry level ride*










Novara Ponderosa FS. Got it to get into shape. I won't upgrade. It suits my needs just fine.


----------



## sloephuck (Jan 18, 2010)

*My starter bike that got me back into it.*

2008 Scott Scale 40. I need an All Mountain bike now.


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought a 2010 Trek 4300 (v-brake) mid summer last year - I got it cheaper from lbs than I could get a left over 09 at the trek store. I had a blast with it last year and really looking forward to spring to ride again...

These pics were taken at the Alligrippis Trails at Raystown Lake, PA - was the highlight of my summer.

At the time I added: M324 clipless pedals, cateye enduro8 comp. + new tires and a pump on the bike because i was getting to many flats on the oem tires, they just didn't hold up - plus the new tires made climbing night/day with traction.

Over the winter I have upgraded a few more things...
- Oury Grips, Atomlab Quickstep Pedals, new brake pads, and a WTB seat.


----------



## P Escobar (Jan 18, 2010)

My first one just picked up last week. Its an 02 model but should do me well to see if I'm gonna ride much or enjoy it.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally, this one is done. The frame is truly the only item that remains from the original bike. I ended up doing a 9 speed conversion, not because I wanted to but because of parts availability. Since last time I've done the seat, seatpost, front and rear derailleurs, shifters, and 11-34 tooth cassette. The lights are always on it for now because it's always dark by the time I get around to riding it.





Got a little crazy with a sharpie and the one light lol.


----------



## angryemu (Nov 9, 2009)

My first bike was a Dick's Sporting Goods special. But here is my first REAL mountain bike. Just picked it up a few days ago.


----------



## beanerChris (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's mine! mainly stock IronHorse Maverick 5.5 with new IRC MythosXCII tires and Sette Duo bars...works out nicely for me!


----------



## megalowmatt (Jun 17, 2009)

New (to me) Fuji Tahoe SL:


----------



## Dragon Of The East (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice Fuji

Thats one massive looking downtube....


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

Everybody here seems to have some pretty nice bikes... Well, here's my piece of crap... (not that I'm jealous or anything)...


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Nate, that thing looks pretty sweet to me, so be proud. What don't you like about it? I recently changed the oil in my old Zokes Z2 and set it up according to the tuning manual I found on here, and that made it a really nice riding fork.


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I am in love with this bike. I would put it up against any on this thread as far as durability and ride quality... I just get jealous sometimes... I'll save up and get something newer, but until then this b-tch is gettin' thrashed!!!! YEEEEHAAAAWWW!!!!


----------



## BoostCrzy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!...Here's my contribution:

Trek 6000 - All stock except for the seat:





































one with the stock seat:


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

thats my 2000 trek 6500, as of now is completely stock but has a few broken pieces and is missing gthe front wheel


----------



## DezFX (Jan 2, 2010)

*New Fish!*

2010 Gary Fisher Cobia 19"


































Mods:
SRAM X9 F/R Derailleurs
SRAM X9 Shifters
Avid Elixir R 185/160 brakes
Thomson Elite seatpost
WTB Speed V Comp saddle
Easton MonkeyLite XC low-riser bar
ODI X-Treme lock on grips
Shimano XTR 970 pedals
Vittoria Randonneur road tires


----------



## BoostCrzy (Jan 23, 2010)

....at the trail with my 6000..


----------



## auto180sx (May 16, 2009)

2009 Cannondale F5










Upgrades:
Avid BB7s Front rotor 185mm Rear rotor 160mm
SD7
Lizard Skins Grips
Azonic 420 flats
Sram Full Metal Jacket brake cable guides


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

First of all, it's absolutely great to see all the Iron Horses. They are mostly hardtails, so I know I'm in good company. I built the stand that one of the previous posters had designed
(I found it on Instructables) and it works great, and I highly recommend it.

Now, to the bike.
It's a 2007 Iron Horse Quantum 2 (Sports Authority....).
Upgrades are as follows:
Hayes MX-2 disc brakes front and rear
Not pictured:
2007 Rockshox Recon 351 U-Turn (it is currently being rebuilt by SRAM)
And I am currently anticipating the arrival of these just purchased upgrades:
2008 Avid Single Digit 7 levers
Shimano Alivio 3x8 shifters
2008 Race Face Deus XC Stem
Answer Alumilite Handlebar
Race Face Diabolus Lock On grips
Shimano rear derailleur cable
(2) 26x1.9 Vredestein Tiger Claw tires

And I bought those upgrades fromJenson USA and saved a total of $157.50 and spent $138.15.
I bought the fork, also from Jenson USA, for $219.00, when it was originally priced $404.00.
The Hayes MX-2s and V6 rotors cost me $19.95 for each set, so combined they cost $39.90.

Happy Riding!


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, Hardtailkid. Can I get the details on that pvc stand? Would love to make one of my own.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Nathan Hate said:


> Hey, Hardtailkid. Can I get the details on that pvc stand? Would love to make one of my own.


http://www.instructables.com/id/PVC-Bike-Repair-Stand/
Thats the link. Download the PDF; it makes things much easier. I also made a little clamp to secure the bottom tube to the stand as you see in my picture. The credit for designing this does NOT go to me. Good luck!


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

thats a nice clean and smart build hardtailkid...always love understated black on a bike.


----------



## BoostCrzy (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks!*



mwc1 said:


> thats a nice clean and smart build hardtailkid...always love understated black on a bike.


Thanks man, that means alot. It'll look even nicer once I get the new tires and all that stuff on it! I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not finished with my entry bike, yet.

Love the bike, Hardtail and love the blackness!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> I am not finished with my entry bike, yet.
> 
> Love the bike, Hardtail and love the blackness!


Thanks! It won't be as black once I get that poor excuse of a fork off of it, but I think it looks cooler. I had thesilver Recon U-Turn (85-130mm) on it for a day. Yep, a whole day. Then I flipped it upside down to adjust dampening and I noticed that the seal had let looose and was 7cm up the right stancion. There was fluid all over the bike as well. I can't wait to get a new wheelset, crankset, and saddle, to make it look more sleek. Anyways, thanks for the compliment, as it means a lot.

Hardtailkid


----------



## Sanoske312 (Aug 4, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Thanks! It won't be as black once I get that poor excuse of a fork off of it, but I think it looks cooler. I had thesilver Recon U-Turn (85-130mm) on it for a day. Yep, a whole day. Then I flipped it upside down to adjust dampening and I noticed that the seal had let looose and was 7cm up the right stancion. There was fluid all over the bike as well. I can't wait to get a new wheelset, crankset, and saddle, to make it look more sleek. Anyways, thanks for the compliment, as it means a lot.
> 
> Hardtailkid


First off id like to say i love all the support for these Quantum 2 bikes. I've owned mine since 2007 when they first came out and sadly at that time no-one had ever heard of them now it seems like everyone has one. I forgot how beautiful the black on black theme was to bad i just stripped my down and listed the frame on pinkbike along with the fork ( i actually think the dart 1 wasn't to bad of a fork for a light rider even tho i love my sid more)


----------



## Jan Ove (Feb 2, 2010)

Bought it new in 98 I think, still got it, but its worn out.

Proflex 757


----------



## strauchfx (Jan 30, 2010)

01 F500, upgrades are xt FD and the bar.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2010 P1 All mountain
Rock Shox Recon 120mm
Mavic Deetracks
funn platform pedals (jumps and crazy stuff)
shimano xt clips (normal trail days)


----------



## GoMordecai (Oct 25, 2009)

Picked up a Cannondale Rush 400 on craigslist last sunday as my first real bike. Replaces my old GT saddleback. So far just new tires. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Foxman11 (Dec 2, 2009)

*My entry level bike.*

Just got back into MTBing from a long hiatus. I picked up this 03' stumpy fsr for $500 in Toronto from a guy that used it as a commuter bike and never took it out on the trails. He lived downtown. He was moving out west and wanted to move lightly. I can see why it was never trail ridden. I can't see why he bought an FSR for commuting:madman:. He said he fell in love with it when he saw it hanging above the cash at his LBS. He rode it for 3 summers and didn't ride it for the last 3 years due to a leg injury from skiing. Anyways, it's in mint condition. 
The bike is stock but not for long. I have invested about a K into it and now I'm just building it. I should have it done by March. These are the stock photo's and the overhauled photo's will be up as soon as I'm done. Let me know what you think?:thumbsup:


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's my ride which I picked up yesterday. I've never been a fan of red frames, but this one got me. I'll remove that dork disc tomorrow.


----------



## shooter26 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet ride!


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

1995 Bianchi Lynx

Upgrades:
CB smarties
chain tensioner
Jeep gel saddle


----------



## nygbrad (Sep 26, 2009)

*Here's mine!*

2006 IH Warrior Comp -

Just upgraded to Hayes hydros (my brother upgraded his and gave them to me!!)


----------



## TorchXC (Feb 21, 2010)

starting with this at the moment, Felt Q220 2009









already changed the tyres as the supplied one's are no use, currently riding a 2.3 conti gravity on the rear and 1.9 Kenda (dont know what version) they seem much more grippy and predictable.

upgrades so far have been welgo V8 copies CRC chain stay protector and lizard skins headset protector.

mostly XC but the trails round this way might demand going full sus so im already planning building up my own bike whilst i learn with this one


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been meaning to post, but hadn't gotten around to taking pictures of the current build. It started as a 2007 Hardrock Comp Disc



I've been calling it "The Nicest Hardrock in Seattle" because I think that I crossed the line from "a few upgrades" to a little bit silly some time last summer. The suspension fork, handlebar and barends were straight upgrade purchases; everything else has been parts bucket, upgrade-of-opportunity, or replacing something I wore out. I do think I could get it to perform a little better with a nicer wheelset, especially the rear (stock) wheel and nicer brakes, but both of those are pretty expensive upgrades to throw on a bike that will never be a Stumpjumper. I'm trying to call it "done" on upgrades on this bike until I can either buy a complete 29er with nice components and a good fork or a nice 26" hardtail frame to migrate to.

Because people seem to like lists...

FRAME Stock, A1 aluminum, probably somewhere north of 4 pounds.
FORK Manitou R7 Platinum, 80mm, 2006, EBay
STEM FSA Gap DH, 90mm, +/- 6deg, got it from a swag pile at an event
HANDLEBARS Specialized XC flat, cut down, Profile bar ends, bought myself
TAPE / GRIPS Specialized Enduro, dual density Kraton
Brakes: Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 6" G2 Clean Sweep rotor
BRAKE LEVERS Avid FR-5, alloy "V"
FRONT DERAILLEUR SLX, pad for with a gift certificate I won racing
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Alivio M-410
SHIFT LEVERS Deore LX, deal from a teammate
CASSETTE / FREEWHEEL Shimano 9-speed, 11-34, bought it myself
CRANKSET SLX, 44-32-22, gift
PEDALS Old-ass Time ATAC Aliums, bought in 2000
wheel, front: random Alex, 19mm internal width, weird Shimano hub, parts pile
Rim, rear: Stock heavy-ass Alex really wide rim
REAR HUB Shimano M-475 Disc, cassette, 36h
SPOKES 2.0mm (14g) stainless
FRONT TIRE Panaracer Dart. Love it.
REAR TIRE Panaracer Smoke. Don't love it.
SADDLE OG Bontrager 3D. Either the one I bought in 2000 or the NOS from EBay.
NOTES Inner tube taped around the chainstay. Paint chipped. Owner's manual probably in my files somewhere.


----------



## baboy (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's my stock 09 Trek 4300 that i just got little over a month ago, sorry the picture quality sucks, I took it with my phone. Is it hard to install a bb7 160mm brakes on this bike and will it fit, thanks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

baboy said:


> Here's my stock 09 Trek 4300 that i just got little over a month ago, sorry the picture quality sucks, I took it with my phone. Is it hard to install a bb7 160mm brakes on this bike and will it fit, thanks.


BB5s are easy and BB7s mount the same way, so it should be no biggie.

You need to find out if your hubs will accept the rotors, though. Take clear photos of your front and rear hub.


----------



## DezFX (Jan 2, 2010)

New wheels, crank, and stem...

































































2010 GF Cobia 29er specs: 27lb.
SRAM X9 F/R Derailleurs
SRAM X9 Shifters
Avid Elixir R 185/160 brakes
Thomson Elite seatpost
Thomson seatpost clamp
Thomson Elite X4 stem & cap
WTB Speed V Comp saddle
Easton MonkeyLite XC low-riser bar
ODI Rogue lock on grips
Shimano Deore XT 770 crankset
Shimano Deore XT 770 cassette
Shimano XTR 970 pedals
Stans ZTR Flow 29er 36h wheels
DT Swiss 2.0-1.8 Comp. butted spokes w/ alloy nipples
Hope Pro II hubs & skewers
Schwalbe Marathon Dureme tires

So basically the only parts left of the Cobia are the frame and fork. LoL


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, that's definitely not entry-level any more, ha. And it must not be very hilly where you ride ...


----------



## MCL (Mar 4, 2010)

This is my first Dirt/Street/4X bike. I plan to upgrade to a FR bike.

BikeCheck:
UMF Hardy 1 frame
RST Slope fork 
Truvativ Hussefelt Stem and Handlebar 
Truvativ Blaze cranks w/rockguard 
Full Alivio 
Tektro Auriga Comp Brakes 
Alex DM24 Rims 
Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2" Tires 
UMF stock seat 
VP pedals.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

StumpHugger said:


> 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert
> 
> All stock demo bike, so I only had to drop 1600 for a bike with less than 50 miles on it
> 
> Current plans are to get wider tires and new handlebar grips.


that's your entry level bike?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

DezFX said:


> Stans ZTR Flow 29er 36h wheels
> Schwalbe Marathon Dureme tires


That's some odd pairing right there...

Entry level??


----------



## reckoner13 (Mar 1, 2010)

After a week of shopping I brought home my first mountain bike tonight. I think I got a good deal, it's a Novara Bonanza that was discounted by $200 down to $399 because it was last years model. I can't wait to start riding!


----------



## FotoJesse (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey I have the same bike and the hubs on your wheels are not disk compatible. You will have to get a new wheelset or have the hubs switched out to get disks on there. I just upgraded my wheels (because my other bike the one my girl rides needed wheels) to a set of Mavics. Disc brakes are next for me and then maybe a few other odds and ends.



baboy said:


> Here's my stock 09 Trek 4300 that i just got little over a month ago, sorry the picture quality sucks, I took it with my phone. Is it hard to install a bb7 160mm brakes on this bike and will it fit, thanks.


----------



## OvertheBars78 (Feb 23, 2010)

My old Hard Rock...now a unicycle..


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

my Diamond Back Sorrento










and upgrade to this Motobecane Fantom 29Pro SL


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

reckoner13 said:


> After a week of shopping I brought home my first mountain bike tonight. I think I got a good deal, it's a Novara Bonanza that was discounted by $200 down to $399 because it was last years model. I can't wait to start riding!


Good deal?... No, you stole it! :thumbsup: 
Now go out and ride it like it was stolen! 

Cheers


----------



## baboy (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, oh well I'll just ride the hell out of it until it breaks then get a new wheels :thumbsup: 


FotoJesse said:


> Hey I have the same bike and the hubs on your wheels are not disk compatible. You will have to get a new wheelset or have the hubs switched out to get disks on there. I just upgraded my wheels (because my other bike the one my girl rides needed wheels) to a set of Mavics. Disc brakes are next for me and then maybe a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Stang (Jun 14, 2009)

Gonna be my first real mountain biking year this year. Tired of sitting around a cubicle all day so this will be my new after work weekend fun .


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Stang said:


> Gonna be my first real mountain biking year this year. Tired of sitting around a cubicle all day so this will be my new after work weekend fun .


That's sooo "entry level" :crazy:
seriously... wow... that's a sweet bike :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rockin' the X5. For now.


----------



## 530_singletrack (Mar 5, 2010)

here is my 2010 cannondale F7. all stock for now i just got it a couple days ago. i paid 599 for it at rei. i want to upgrade the pedals and the tires. other than that i guess i'll just wait till things break to upgrade. what do you think?

some real nice bikes here btw:thumbsup:


----------



## thisguy (Mar 10, 2010)

*2009 Norco Wolverine*

I just picked up this bike 3 weeks ago. Its a 2009 Norco Wolverine. So far my only upgrade is clipless pedals. I went with the Shimano M520s.


----------



## crazy88uk (Mar 9, 2010)

First post! wahoo. Good to see such an active forum.

Here is my bike which I just picked up recently. It's a GT Aggressor XC2, and I love it! I haven't really cycled since I was 16 (28 now) and am absolutely loving it so far!

There are also some other great bikes on here!

Not done any mods to it yet. Will mist likely get some lock-on grips and I desperately need all the other maintenance kit...pump, spare tubes, tyre levers etc.


----------



## CheeseDip (Feb 28, 2010)

First bike. only change from stock is the tora 318 coil fork. Next comes clipless pedals.
not the greatest pic.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's mine. 1991 Off-Road ProFlex. I've had it since 1993. The elastomer dampers have completely dried out now.

Any collectors interested in purchasing it, please PM me.


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

moi new bike


----------



## mikerod87 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Nice Kickstand*



07 FSRxc said:


> I recently went through my 2003 Specialized Hardrock. This is the first mountain bike I purchased.
> 
> Rock Shox - Tora 318 U-Turn fork 85-130mm - X firm spring.
> ODI Rogue lock on grips
> ...


Sweaaeet, What kinda kick stand is that??


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

CheeseDip said:


> First bike. only change from stock is the tora 318 coil fork. Next comes clipless pedals.
> not the greatest pic.


Diamondbacks put some cool graphics on their bikes these days - they remind me of snowboards in some ways. Oh, and you must not have a female living with you currently.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

this thread needs some more Gary Fisher... Heres my 10 gf Wahoo Disc. Got it 4 days ago and already 35 miles on it (with after school riding). I love it. Its stock, for now....


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

CheeseDip - 

Nice looking ride! 

In my very humble opinion, you might want to consider routing the brake cable around the inside of the fork and down the back of the left fork leg. That way it's less likely that something will snag the line while you're riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## KennyJ (Dec 12, 2009)

My first XC 

Frame: H4 7005 Aluminium
Fork: Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air with Poplock
Headset TH No.10(Rivette's own brand)
Stem Ten (Rivette's own brand)
Handlebar Ten (Rivette's own brand)
Grips Velo Foam
Brakeset Avid Juicy 3 Disc
Brakelevers Avid Juicy 3 Disc
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur Sram X7
Shifters Sram X7 Trigger
Casette Sram PG 950 Changing to XT as soon as the summer begin
Chain Shimano CN HG 53 Changing to XT as soon as the summer begin
Crankset Truvativ Blaze 3.1 Changing to XT as soon as the summer begin
Bottom Bracket Truvativ Powerspline Changing to XT as soon as the summer begin
Rims Alex DP17 Upgraded to American Classic MTB 26 DISC'09 
Tires Continental Leader 2,1 Upgraded to Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
Saddle Ten (Rivette's own brand) 
Seat Post Ten (Rivette's own brand) Upgraded to FSA SL-K Carbon 27,2 x 350mm
Extra:
Pedals: Look Quartz
Barends: XLC Pro Lite
Specialized ribcage


----------



## FacePlantinNewB (Mar 13, 2010)

First Bike... Bone stock


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

KennyJ said:


> My first XC
> 
> Frame: H4 7005 Aluminium
> Fork: Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air with Poplock
> ...


Ihr Foto sieht aus wie Deutschland ...

Mikey


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

KennyJ said:


> My first XC
> 
> Frame: H4 7005 Aluminium
> Fork: Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air with Poplock
> ...


Love the white rims/tires. I hope the priced for white rims go down in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## batman1984 (Mar 13, 2010)

My new 2010 Trek 3500 hardtail...


----------



## matt84mo (May 16, 2008)

A lot of nice bikes here, this is mine not quite as nice but it works for now.

05' Giant Boulder, have only changed the pedals.


----------



## KennyJ (Dec 12, 2009)

mikeschn said:


> Ihr Foto sieht aus wie Deutschland ...
> 
> Mikey


I had to use google translate for that one. I'm from Denmark :thumbsup:


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

Just picked this up yesterday 










No upgrades yet. First things I would do would be to replace the grips and saddle to get rid of the red accents.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cmiller said:


> No upgrades yet. First things I would do would be to replace the grips and saddle to get rid of the red accents.


Get bigger platforms or clipless first.  Red accents are fine.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

Curmy said:


> Get bigger platforms or clipless first.  Red accents are fine.


Def need to get clipless, but that would also require a pair of shoes My wife isn't to keen on the idea of a bunch of upgrades atm.


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

Gsromich said:


> this thread needs some more Gary Fisher... Heres my 10 gf Wahoo Disc. Got it 4 days ago and already 35 miles on it (with after school riding). I love it. Its stock, for now....


Nice, I almost bought a Wahoo intead of the F5 but they didn't have one in a 17".

So, is it me or is your seat very low?


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Cmiller said:


> Just picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new F5 arrived today too! And the weather was perfect for a test ride! :thumbsup: 









Mikey


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

mikeschn said:


> My new F5 arrived today too! And the weather was perfect for a test ride! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## NorCalEmperor (Mar 17, 2010)

heres mine! im so excited...purchased on march13, picked up march16 (LBS had to order my sz from WH). had a great ride today too. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is my 1 & 1/2 week old Rockhopper Expert 29er. It is completely stock...well, I added the dirt/mud.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Here is my 1 & 1/2 week old Rockhopper Expert 29er. It is completely stock...well, I added the dirt/mud.


Did you get that from Calmar? I saw one in there ready to be picked up around that timeframe.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

GiddyHitch said:


> Did you get that from Calmar? I saw one in there ready to be picked up around that timeframe.


Bobcat in Salinas.


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Cmiller said:


> Just picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost bought the 2009 F8. I was a nice pretty red like yours... but it didn't have a lockout on the fork, and the rest of the components were much lower grade. So when I saw the F5, it was a no brainer!


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

cmiller,

Does your 2009 have SAVE stays?

My 2010 does, and I find that my heels are hitting them all the time... 

Mikey


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

mikeschn said:


> cmiller,
> 
> Does your 2009 have SAVE stays?
> 
> ...


Hmm, I don't think so. What are those for?


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's what I found on Cannondale's website...

S.A.V.E..
Ride Longer.
Ride Faster.
Ride More.
Cannondale S.A.V.E. stays are organically shaped to function like a micro-suspension system, absorbing road vibrations without sacrificing the lateral stiffness needed for pedaling efficiency.

The result is improved comfort, improved control and increased enjoyment. Road, MTB and recreational cyclist can ride longer or ride more and multisport athletes transition off the bike fresher for the run. S.A.V.E. yourself!


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

*2nd post. Same bike... kinda.*

Well, I upgraded some parts and painted it a nice evil flat black. I love this cheap ass thing!

2000 GT Rebound
Avid brake levers
Odi Yeti Lock on grips
Shimano 8 speed trigger shifter (rear only)
Shimano 7 speed cassette
Shimano Acera rear derailleur
Truvativ isoflow cranks
Truvativ powerspline bottom bracket
Truvativ Hussefelt Stem
Truvativ Hussefelt bars
Sun Rims big mammoth fat front and rear
Shimano Deore hubs
Marzocchi z.1 fork
Specialized Saddle
Primo platform pedals
WTB headset
Some cheap ass tires...
and the last 3 stock parts left: promax canti's, the seat post and the seat clamp.

Not the highest quality parts, but all are functional and all can be damaged without tears being shed... White GT frame stickers are on the way.


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

Forgot to mention the MRP bash guard and custom rear bash guard/ chain guide and Stinger chain tensioner...


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Got her Friday afternoon this is Saturday morning.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*new to mountain biking and the forum*

just thought i would say hi and put a pic of my new mountain bike
it is a specialized hardrock disc 2010,i put kenda nevegal tires,odessy twisted pro pedals
a seatbag with tube and bars,and of course the pump and water bottle,and a lizard skin on the chainstay.i have been riding it to work for the last week and a half and hope to get it out to the trails this weekend.thanks in advance for the help im sure i will need some


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Prob not a beginner bike, but I am. Picked it up yesterday and loving it! Putting on some new tires soon but thats it. Gotta love craigslist!


----------



## spitzy5 (Mar 24, 2010)

*2010 Marlin!*

Here is my 2010 Marlin! It's stock.... for now. Gotta love the reflector!


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmm. How come yours doesn't have a big made in china sticker on the front? my wahoo disc does...


----------



## spitzy5 (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm... I don't know....I never thought about it...


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

my week old 2010 Rockhopper SL Comp 29er ......

M520 Pedals, Planet Bike blinkies, Profile Design bar ends, Topeak rack and bag.


----------



## ProjectBomber (Jun 9, 2008)

spitzy5 said:


> Here is my 2010 Marlin! It's stock.... for now. Gotta love the reflector!


Jealous! I have an 08 fisher marlin disc and I love it, but that white is hot!


----------



## spitzy5 (Mar 24, 2010)

ha ha ha ha, yes she is really H O T ! ! ! It was either this or the 09 Marlin (green).. Had to get get white one!


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

spitzy5 said:


> Here is my 2010 Marlin! It's stock.... for now. Gotta love the reflector!


Just curious, why is your seat so low?


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

Updated pic of my F5 with Odi grips and Avid levers. You can see the trails in the back ground.










Just ordered some shoes and clipless pedals today.


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

@miller

Why is your bike so clean :S


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

stalker said:


> @miller
> 
> Why is your bike so clean :S


The trails are a sand clay mix here so no mud... and I clean my bike every time I ride it.


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

spitzy5 said:


> Here is my 2010 Marlin! It's stock.... for now. Gotta love the reflector!


Any idea how much your Marlin weighs?

Mikey


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

...came with BB5's instead of tektros!
update:


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

2000 GT Aggressor, nearly all stock except for a tire and the fork (Tora 318 Solo Air). The next thing I want is a new wheelset and a front disc brake.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

intoflatlines said:


> 2000 GT Aggressor, nearly all stock except for a tire and the fork (Tora 318 Solo Air). The next thing I want is a new wheelset and a front disc brake.


I'm kind of envious. I had a Schwinn Mesa GSX when I was in college and rode that thing all over the place, and for hours upon hours on the weekend. Some other things came up that seemed more important at the time and I sold it. :madman: If I'd kept it, it would probably be something like yours, now.


----------



## 007iron (Mar 5, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

1990s scott comp racing


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

The new Windsor Cliff 29R Pro. Only been on one long ride, but it performed wonderfully. $700 shipped. The stock frame works just fine but I just can't leave anything alone for long . I think I'll upgrade the frame to a Sette Razzo and replace some minor parts like seatpost & collar, stem and handlebars. They work fine, but I'd just like something a bit lighter.


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> The new Windsor Cliff 29R Pro. Only been on one long ride, but it performed wonderfully. $700 shipped. The stock frame works just fine but I just can't leave anything alone for long . I think I'll upgrade the frame to a Sette Razzo


Replacing the frame? Isn't that like starting all over again? 

Mikey


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're going to go to a new frame, why not get something really nice? Salsa, Voodoo Cycles, Kona and tons of other companies are doing some beautiful things with Scandium lately, and, of course, there's carbon frames from the majors.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not going to replace it yet...hard to just walk away from a frame that works. However, I'll be looking for a new frame this fall/winter. I really like the Sette Razzo for the low price of $200, and the looks. However, the Salsa Dos Niner would make an awesome 29er build.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

mikeschn said:


> Replacing the frame? Isn't that like starting all over again?
> 
> Mikey


I think the sum of the sum of the components, minus the frame, is worth more then $700.
The Tora 29er solo air alone, sells for about $325 - $370, add wheelset, crankset, derailleurs... by the time you are done you could easily spend $1000 for components, sans the frame. :eekster: 
You could always sell the frame on ebay for a few $'s, or do what I did, and use it, to build a cheap rigid single speed urban bike.
The Sette is a fine frame, however if you want to go light look into an On One Scandal, it's a sub 3.5 lb alloy frame that rides like a steel frame, wickedly fast. I like to think of it as a poor man's ti frame, however I don't know about their availability and price in the states, they have recently restructured their company.
Regardless enjoy your new bike, and keep the very shiny side up!!!

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: love this set up!



Nathan Hate said:


> Well, I upgraded some parts and painted it a nice evil flat black. I love this cheap ass thing!
> 
> 2000 GT Rebound
> Avid brake levers
> ...


----------



## chaos2767 (Apr 8, 2010)

Being new to the sport, this is my first REAL mt bike. Its a 97 GT LTS 1 in near perfect condition!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Diamondhead said:


> I think the sum of the sum of the components, minus the frame, is worth more then $700.
> The Tora 29er solo air alone, sells for about $325 - $370, add wheelset, crankset, derailleurs... by the time you are done you could easily spend $1000 for components, sans the frame. :eekster:
> You could always sell the frame on ebay for a few $'s, or do what I did, and use it, to build a cheap rigid single speed urban bike.
> The Sette is a fine frame, however if you want to go light look into an On One Scandal, it's a sub 3.5 lb alloy frame that rides like a steel frame, wickedly fast. I like to think of it as a poor man's ti frame, however I don't know about their availability and price in the states, they have recently restructured their company.
> ...


When I was buying this bike, I already had it in mind to eventually swap over the parts to a lighter frame. It's cheaper to do it this way than buy all the parts and frame separately. But for now, I'm satisfied and am just getting used to the bike.

As for the shiny side up...I mostly have been able to follow that advice!


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

*k2 Tirade 5.0*

First Bike....Raleigh M7000, bought it stock and changed the front fork immediately.....
After a few months of riding, I found a good deal on K2 Tirade 5.0 on Craisglist (frame only) for $150. bought the frame and slowly built it up to what I have today...










Frame- K2 Tirade 5.0 ($150)
Front Fork- Marzocchi z1 Sport (brand new) ($100)
Rear Shock- Fox float AVA (came with frame)
Shifters- Shimano XT dual shifters ($50 brand new for both)
Pedals- Lake egg beaters (clipins) (free) AND Crank Bros 50/50 platforms (FREE!)
Front derailleur- Shimano xt ($20)
Rear derailleur- Shimano deore (free) desperatey need a new one
Rims- Mavic ($30) on bike, Rhino Lyte Sun rims (free with frame) off bike
Avid bb7 disc breaks- ($70) on bike, Julie hydraullic disc breaks off bike
Rage face cranks
and that pretty much covers it, I love my bike!


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

not entry level ... but it is my first mountain bike ....


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

kisada said:


> not entry level ... but it is my first mountain bike ....


your fork is on backwards.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Is the fork backwards intentional or is that unintentional? Looks Weird


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Definately bass ackwards


I wouldn't ride that too far like that!


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

Backwards!!


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

not really entry level ... but its my first mountain bike ....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

kisada said:


> not really entry level ... but its my first mountain bike ....


Still backwards right? Is that a joke or something?


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gsromich said:


> Is the fork backwards intentional or is that unintentional? Looks Weird


Whose photo were you referring to?


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

He's talking about kisada's photo. That fork is backwards.


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

Alright, Yes it is, It looked like he was replying to mine, I was confused for a minute


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

kisada said:


> not really entry level ... but its my first mountain bike ....


yap, that fork is backwards aight. you need to find a different shop if you purchased that locally.


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

lol thanks for pointing it out to me. The bike isn't set up yet, I got it brand new in the box from a relative and was so excited that it came today that I unpacked it and slapped it together without tightening anything down to take a picture of it before work (I work nights). I'll be taking over to my LBS to have them set it up for me and I'm sure they'll see my mistakes but thanks for pointing it out in case they don't. 

Pretty obvious how newb I am eh? Like I said it's my first mountain bike ever


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

kisada said:


> lol thanks for pointing it out to me. The bike isn't set up yet, I got it brand new in the box from a relative and was so excited that it came today that I unpacked it and slapped it together without tightening anything down to take a picture of it before work (I work nights). I'll be taking over to my LBS to have them set it up for me and I'm sure they'll see my mistakes but thanks for pointing it out in case they don't.
> 
> Pretty obvious how newb I am eh? Like I said it's my first mountain bike ever


Dude, that's a kick ass mtb...especially as your first one!!


----------



## mcernik (Sep 8, 2009)

Just finished building my wife's. Mine will be together when the rest of the parts come on Friday


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, that red is..umm.... eye catching


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Either your wife is pretty hard-core, or she's going to hate you when you two go on a trail.


----------



## cummins_powered (Mar 5, 2010)

mcernik said:


> Just finished building my wife's. Mine will be together when the rest of the parts come on Friday


I think that is a pretty kickass bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mcernik said:


> Just finished building my wife's. Mine will be together when the rest of the parts come on Friday


That's a nice bike, but would not it belong to AM (or FR) forum picture thread.

Entry level?  1x9 FireEye Griffin?


----------



## je12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's my "new" bike.

I had a 2005 Hardrock and bought the Toras for that, only to discover a hairline crack in the headtube. Was able to get a 2010 frame free, but thought some new parts were in order, so only a few original parts remain mixed in with the new.

I didn't like the new shape HR frames, but it is growing on me...


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my 2010 Wahoo Disc and my girlfriends Giant something or other girl's bike...
Everything just like it was out of the box... for now!

...and YES... she still has a kickstand!!!


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

crump582 said:


> Here is my 2010 Wahoo Disc and my girlfriends Giant something or other girl's bike...
> Everything just like it was out of the box... for now!
> 
> ...and YES... she still has a kickstand!!!


And reflectors


----------



## JacGT (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought a GT Timberline back in the early nineties that I rode for about 6 years before smashing it into the back of a LADA. I always meant to get another MTB and after more than ten years finally got a replacement.

Looking for another GT I found this....

















GT Avalanche 2.0 - It's all stock other than new tyres.


----------



## myrs200 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bought this Haro Fliteline 1 earlier this year for £60uk less than a year old which I think was a bargain 

Still stock


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

JacGT said:


> GT Avalanche 2.0 - It's all stock other than new tyres.


Nice! I love my GT!


----------



## beetlejuice (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is an updated photo of my Trek 4300. I put Mavic XM321 rims and Avid BB7 brakes on my bike over the winter. 









Here is also my sons first mountain bike. It is a stock Diamondback Response.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

BoostCrzy said:


> Hello everyone!...Here's my contribution:
> 
> Trek 6000 - All stock except for the seat:


I want your car.


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

*Here is my RM Vapor*

2009 all stock except the sram chain and cateye


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

2010 Rockhopper Expert
Hutchinson toro 2.15 ( back )
Kenda nevegal 2.35 ( front )
Rockshox tora 318 ( solo air )
Tioga MX comp pedals.
plan on switching to clipless as soon as i can decide b/w shimano 520's or CB eggbeaters???????????????????????????????

Probably gonna change back brake rotor soon, it appears to have glazed over. As far as everything else, im gonna Ride it til it bust!!!!!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

*updated*

2010 RH Expert. My 2nd bike. First was an 09 Hardrock base model. I immediately fell in love with the sport, so a year later i upgraded to the rockhopper.
My first bike. 2009 Specialized Hardrock

First day i got new Rockhopper

after a few upgrades


For the price, very dependable,slim, and sticky pedals 



SQUEAKY tektro aurigas


----------



## mountainman93 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Trek Y-33 O.C.L.V Carbon*

My grandpa used to ride then he broke his wrist while riding and has just recently got back into it eekster: at 68:eekster and he gave on of his older bikes to me.

I have upgraded the front fork and to clipless pedals but am planning on buying a Trek Fuel EX 8 soon!


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

My girlfriends first real bike.
2006 Kona Lana'i. 16" frame with Suntour fork.


----------



## leadpaw (Jun 23, 2008)

my beater 2006 haro V5 
2005 Rockshox duke fork
shimano deore fc-m582 cranks
wtb weirwolf 2.3front 2.1rear


----------



## kemil_30 (Aug 13, 2008)

here's mine, 07 F4 Cannondale, bought used. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

savagemann said:


> My Hardrock. I think its a 2004 model. Maybe a 2005.
> Got it off ebay for a song.
> Got the 100mm Manitou Black fork off ebay for under $40 shipped. Added the extra stiff spring kit.
> I built it up from a frame.
> ...


Do ya still have the fenders for your specialized if so would ya sell them


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is my entry level bike, it's my first bike in 14 years to own and ride. I have removed reflectors now and oury grips is my only upgrade. I had it on some trails last night and it was a blast, I have the urge to upgrade but wife is keeping me in check for a little while


----------



## zspaldin (Apr 9, 2010)

2010 Rockhopper SL's

A 21" for me and a 19" for my girlfriend. Only a couple hundred feet on them in the pic, but I have about 12mi on mine now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## jdlmodelt (Jul 6, 2009)

After 10 years out of the saddle. This is what I started out on last summer.










YETI hand build for the 1994 NORBA women's Schwinn/Evian race team.
j


----------



## jdlmodelt (Jul 6, 2009)

Let me try again!
Oh well. I'm not getting it right to insert an image. Just check out my Avatar on this forum.
j


----------



## resclusa (Mar 8, 2010)

is it me? or are there a lot of forks on backwards in those last pictures?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

resclusa said:


> is it me? or are there a lot of forks on backwards in those last pictures?


If you mean MikeyR's bikes, it's because most Manitous have a reversed arch. Supposedly, it helps make the lower a little stiffer.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

*2002 Marin Rift Zone*

Paid $350 for the bike (used of course)
Changed fork to Recon U-turn (90-130 mm) ($219)
Changed seat ($25)
Changed to hydraulic brakes ($50)
Changed to carbon handlebar ($40)
Changed to Smarty clipless ($30)
Changed to Kenda Nevegal 2.35s ($60)
Replaced all cables 
Installed THE fenders ($15)
Bought Magic Shine for night rides


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

my first FS - i had a Motobecane Fantom HT trail and moved all the parts to this:


----------



## harm (Mar 6, 2010)

My new toy, 09' FELT Compulsion 3










Goes well with my Kona Hoss and Raeigh 29'er


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

zspaldin said:


> 2010 Rockhopper SL's
> 
> A 21" for me and a 19" for my girlfriend. Only a couple hundred feet on them in the pic, but I have about 12mi on mine now and couldn't be happier.


How tall are you and your girlfriend?


----------



## jaredr68 (Oct 23, 2009)

My brand new 2009 Gary Fisher Piranha, its pretty much stock besides WTB Velociraptor tires and Mosh Half Step platform pedals


----------



## lnferno (Apr 1, 2010)

Got my 2010 Hardrock Sport Disc 29er on April 2nd, 2010.

"Extras/Gear":

iPhone / MotionX GPS
Camelback Better Bottle 24 oz (.75 L)
Alloy Cage 6.0 - MTB [Black]
Body Geometry Gel Gloves
Giro Phase Mountain Helmet
Serfas Rx Lycra Saddle
Specialized Airtool Sport Floor Pump
Specialized Airtool Switch Frame Pump
Specialized SpeedZone Analog Sport Wireless Computer
Camelbak M.U.L.E. NV 100 oz (3 L) - Cargo 520 CU IN (8.52 L)
- 2 Power Bars​- Mini First Aid Kit​- Pedros Tire Lever (2)​- EMT Comp Multi Tool​- Serfas 6' Combo Lock​- (2) Spare Specialized 29 x 1.9/2.3 Tubes​


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

my first (real) upgrade .... not that I wanted it but I lost my pretty red stock rim to a Lincoln Navigator a few weeks ago :madman: and they couldnt get me another stock rim in red  So now Ive got the Mavic TN719's wrapped around XT M756 Hubs not the most expensive set but prolly better than the pretty red ones I had .... :eekster:


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

All these bikes are nice but one thing with most of them... They are clean


----------



## Trek920 (May 6, 2010)

heres my beginner bike. been using it since 1994.

I had a Trek Fuel the first year it came out. rode it thru various snowstorms until it got stolen the day i moved to California.

so im back on this Trek 920 singletrack


















stock gear with the exception of a new trek seat (prolly 1999), and new chain (1998), new pedals, as i kept breaking the trek ones, so i got these Performance pedals with clips on one side, they rock!!! and take a hell of a beating.


----------



## HunteR151 (Apr 18, 2010)

My first post on this forum so far.

Im new to the whole mountain biking thing, and just picked this up last weekend:



















Forgive the poor cell phone pictures, havent had a chance to take it out much yet.

Its an 08 or 09 KHS Alite 300


----------



## Trek920 (May 6, 2010)

not to be mean. but lose the kickstand. it'll get you in trouble


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

Resize those pictures please so this whole page isn't fukked..


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Trek920 said:


> not to be mean. but lose the kickstand. it'll get you in trouble


+1...reflectors are borderline but justifiable with night riding, but the kickstand really has no excuse Nice bike otherwise:thumbsup:


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Hellrazor666 said:


> All these bikes are nice but one thing with most of them... They are clean


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

2008 Fuji Tahoe Comp 29er. Mostly stock, with just a few minor upgrades (e.g., switched out handlebar, stem, and seat clamp due to cheap quality Fuji components; rear cassette switched to a SRAM X9 that has 2 more teeth (34) in the granny; slightly better Avid mechanicals than stock ones; old school Ritchy clipless pedals; and new Terry saddle). I liked this bike from the get-go, but as I've become even more used to how it rides, I've come to appreciate it even more. It's now my main mtn bike and I think I'm pretty much sold on 29ers from now on.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

Here is my 2010 Cannondale F5 and a few upgrades. I have a WTB pure V saddle on the way.


----------



## jbrinkley0826 (May 6, 2010)

actually, this isn't my first bike, I'm just now getting back into it. I started with a cheap wal mart NEXT bike... yeah baby, full suspension, 40+ lbs  realized that wasn't the way to singletrack so I bought a new trek 4500 and it made all the difference in the world.... that was about 8 years ago.... getting back into it and found what I think was a good deal on this bike....

2006 Feul EX 9

first wash after first ride









taken after first ride


----------



## spag_187 (May 5, 2010)

Sweet! I was hoping to come across a thread where I could post pics of my entry level bike. I quit smoking after nearly 13+ years, and wanted to do something good for myself. I couldn't think of anything more fun than mountain biking! So, I shot over to my LBS and picked up my 2010 DB Response "Sport". So far, I orderd the Tora 318 solo air... just haven't received it yet, can't wait to try it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 15, 2010)

My 2010 ride, Its also my first Mountain Bike...


----------



## lkn4life (Apr 22, 2010)

My 2010 Gary Fisher Cobia. After my first ride definitely glad I went with the 29er!


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

*2010 Giant Boulder SE*

Here is my 2010 Giant Boulder SE with all stock.....


----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

After a break from riding for several years, I picked up a '10 Fisher Wahoo Disc.

I know the dork ring is still on, but I'm not going to remove it until I fine-tune my ability to adjust my rear derailleur.

A couple pics from my ride yesterday taken on my cell camera:


----------



## tracers (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is my new Giant Rincon SE. The pic is fresh from he LBS. It is now a few weeks old.


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

jmaxin said:


> After a break from riding for several years, I picked up a '10 Fisher Wahoo Disc.
> 
> I know the dork ring is still on, but I'm not going to remove it until I fine-tune my ability to adjust my rear derailleur.
> 
> A couple pics from my ride yesterday taken on my cell camera:


I did test drove the Wahoo but it's out of my price range. Very nice bike.


----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

Giant77407 said:


> I did test drove the Wahoo but it's out of my price range. Very nice bike.


Thanks!

It was a bit out of my price range as well but I loved everything about the bike so I couldn't resist. Everything from the disc brakes (rainy Oregon weather!) to the paint job were just perfect for me.


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

I was looking for the Rincon Se but my LBS didn't have suitable size. Very nice color.


----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

Giant77407 said:


> I was looking for the Rincon Se but my LBS didn't have suitable size. Very nice color.


The black\white scheme of the Rincon SE is definitely catchy too. I'm waiting to see how the matte paint of the Wahoo holds up to dirt/wear but I'm guessing a year or two down the road I'll wish I would've bought something with a gloss paint on it.


----------



## tracers (Apr 20, 2010)

Giant77407 said:


> I was looking for the Rincon Se but my LBS didn't have suitable size. Very nice color.


Funny you say that, my LBS did not have the black/white in my size, that is why I got the SE. But overall I like it. My last bike, I built up from a Leader frame with older parts I had and newer parts as well. I really loved that bike but it was stolen within 6 months of me completing it. I did not even think of getting another bike for 4 years.

anyway, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## quebecers (Apr 11, 2010)

My new ride, Rocky Mountain Vertex 30 2009 with some customizations.


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

tracers said:


> Funny you say that, my LBS did not have the black/white in my size, that is why I got the SE. But overall I like it. My last bike, I built up from a Leader frame with older parts I had and newer parts as well. I really loved that bike but it was stolen within 6 months of me completing it. I did not even think of getting another bike for 4 years.
> 
> anyway, thanks for the compliment.


That sucks, sorry to hear that. 
The one thing I regret not doing initially was to get a SE with disc brakes. Disc brakes are the way to go. Almost run right into a tree head on couple time last week with little wet condition on the trail.


----------



## tracers (Apr 20, 2010)

Giant77407 said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear that.
> The one thing I regret not doing initially was to get a SE with disc brakes. Disc brakes are the way to go. Almost run right into a tree head on couple time last week with little wet condition on the trail.


The disc brakes were a nice touch. I have never had disc but I have taken a few rides in drizzling weather and no brake loss, which was quite a change. Unfortunately I have not had a chance to take it on the trails yet, which should be in a week or two.


----------



## cairocks (Jan 14, 2009)

Moved to end of thread


----------



## cairocks (Jan 14, 2009)

My bike, when I just got it 2 years ago










And its current looks:









Road Configuration









XC Configuration

Only the frame, head set and seatpost(while in XC config) are still original. the rest are all replaced.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I've posted here in the past... but I just got a couple new parts. 





This is my '07 Specialized Hardrock. I'm the original owner - I was in a hurry, and bought new. It's drifted pretty far from stock over the last few seasons. I just got a set of Avid Elixir 5s for it - combination birthday present and team purchase. The current build is getting a little silly for the frame it's on, I suppose, but I don't anticipate being able to get a new bike until I'm back to working full-time, and I don't anticipate that until I finish with my current round of education. It's my only mountain bike and sees everything from cross-country races to skills park days.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> \The current build is getting a little silly for the frame it's on, I suppose


No way, man.. keep it up! You have a better spec'd bike than if you spent all that money on a new bike anyway, in my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

*My first toy w/ a few upgrades...*

The first pic is prior to the upgrades and the second is just after install right before a ride.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

What were your upgrades, and if you don't mind me asking, why did you upgrade?

Thanks



Kvnrbrts said:


> The first pic is prior to the upgrades and the second is just after install right before a ride.


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

*Here is a pic*



5.0Trunk said:


> What were your upgrades, and if you don't mind me asking, why did you upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


This is a up close pic of what i have done so far. I upgraded my crankset and BB. The old one was junk and the a few teeth on the one chainring got bent on a rock or something.


----------



## rayzak (Apr 13, 2010)

Love this thread!!!

Here's my '99 Gary Fisher Paragon, bought in '2000, used for a season and put away..... until now. About 10 years ago, this was my dream bike. I still love it. It's hideously beautiful.


























And here is my first MTN bike. '96 Giant Iguana.... now my neighborhood cruiser...


----------



## 505mtb (May 4, 2010)

Here is my first MTB, a NRS Giant....so far so good!


----------



## rws151 (May 24, 2010)

*06 Specialized hardrock comp*








Went out for my first ride in a long time, feels good to be back on the bike!!


----------



## sjd181 (Jul 1, 2009)

2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc

Upgrade:
Forte Pedals

1990 Giant Yukon

Upgrades: 
Can't remember, but I broke a lot of things over the years!


----------



## NixaT (May 30, 2009)

This is my MTB, a Bianchi Doss 6100.
I bought it today.

It's my second mountain bike, I sold my previous one, which was just a week old, and bought an FR instead. Probably stupid, but I enjoy my FR so I don't regret it. Although it was a really nice bike.

Carbon headset.
Deore and Alivio gears and brakes. The deore is pretty new.
Might be upgrading them to XT, I'm not sure since they to the job so far.

Things I Am going to change are the grips, pedals and the rear tire, and probably the saddle too.


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

My polished turd


----------



## rotax7 (May 30, 2010)

'05 Giant Reign 3 w/ RockShox Revelation dual-air forks


----------



## WereBot (May 25, 2010)

My '07 Kona Fire Mountain. Will probably keep this fairly stock except for some cockpit upgrades while I learn what works and doesn't work for me on a bike.

Some good looking bikes in this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## kuiper (May 25, 2010)

Here's mine, got the frame of Ebay for a few hundred quid, the rest came off my old cheapo bike (just to get me up and riding asap) and will be upgraded as I can afford it. Have thusfar only upgraded to Sram X9 rear derailleur and shifter. I have GOT to win the Lottery... and soooon! There are so many col things I want! ;D


----------



## Krispy1 (May 30, 2010)

My entry level mtn bike. It's a Raleigh Talus 4.0 and right now I have done nothing to it other than ride it.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is my used bike I just bought.










2004 Giant NRS 2 Frame
Rear shock - Rockshox SID
Fork - 2009 Rockshox Reba Team Dual Air
Remote Suspension Control - SRAM Pushloc
Wheels - Mavic Crossmax SL SCC
Tires - Hutchinson Python tubeless
Brakes - Formula Oro K24
Shifters - SRAM Attack Trigger Shifters
Cables - SRAM AVID Full Metal Jacket
Derailleurs - Shimano XTR front and rear 
Crankset - Shimano XTR
Seatpost - Thomson Elite
Handlebar - RACE FACE EVOLVE LOW RISE XC BAR
Grips -ODI OURY LOCK-ON


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Aaron1017 said:


> Here is my used bike I just bought.
> 
> 2004 Giant NRS 2 Frame
> Rear shock - Rockshox SID
> ...


Congrats, but nothing in that part spec is entry-level.


----------



## murpes (May 15, 2010)

We recently got his & her bikes, a new endeavor for us. The color similarity is purely coincidental.

My Giant Talon 2 29er:










And my wife's Hardrock:










Everything is stock on the Talon, 'ceptin' the pedals, and the Hardrock has an upgraded woman's saddle.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

GiddyHitch said:


> Congrats, but nothing in that part spec is entry-level.


Yeah...  Its my first bike and entry level for me. :thumbsup: At least I won't have to upgrade.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

bonbonan said:


> If you know more knowledge about bike, you will never say that.


I really meant "Not have to upgrade for a while or get the itch to switch components.


----------



## keoni (May 9, 2010)

*old school*

just got back into biking and wasnt sure if I'll enjoy it for long (ADD I guess) so I decided to retro fit some modern parts onto my bike along with vintage stuff.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting brake setup. What do you have going on there?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

my update again: 
























-Marzocchi Bomber 33
-(now broken) Mosh platforms
-Cane Creek ZS-3 headset
-Sette Amp saddle
-GT (something 6061) 4-bolt stem
-Easton bat tape chainstay protector


----------



## Levinax (May 26, 2010)

I just got into mtn biking. Found this on Craigslist last week and it seemed like a great deal. Thus far, I am very pleased with it.

2007 Rocky Mountain Vapor


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Shes a beast but shes heavy as a fat chick. 
Stock except for
Hayes MX1 disk brakes
Time Atac clipless pedals
Kenda Nevegal 2.35-front(this tire is magic)
Michelin Mountain A.T. 2.2-back (this tire sucks)


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Shes a beast but shes heavy as a fat chick.
> Stock except for
> Hayes MX1 disk brakes
> Time Atac clipless pedals
> ...


All I see as your photo is a box with a red X in it


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> All I see as your photo is a box with a red X in it


Ur not missin much: 5 year old Trek 4500
You think its an error on my side? Hmmm... i entered a link to my email so it might be blocked from yall. How do you upload your pictures HTKid?

Thanks,
Sheepo


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Ur not missin much: 5 year old Trek 4500
> You think its an error on my side? Hmmm... i entered a link to my email so it might be blocked from yall. How do you upload your pictures HTKid?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sheepo


I save the picture that I want to post in my computer then when you are ready to post it, click "Go Advanced" under the box that you type in when you reply to a thread. Once you click "go advanced," you have a longer page and more options for your reply. One of the first options is "Attach Files". Under where it says that, you will see a gray box that says "upload images" on it. Click that box. Then a new window pops up and there are five boxes, each box with an option next to it that says "browse.....". Click borse. And then you can find the picture you wish to upload that is saved on the computer. If it says something like "unable to upload image because it exceeds the maximum size of 1024x768". If it does that, minimize the browser and go to the picture and then compress it.

Hope that helps :thumbsup:
Andy


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Shes a beast but shes heavy as a fat chick.
Stock except for
Hayes MX1 disk brakes
Time Atac clipless pedals
Kenda Nevegal 2.35-front(this tire is magic)
Michelin Mountain A.T. 2.2-back (this tire sucks)


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks HTKid, Did that work?


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

It worked. Nice ride!


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

K2 Zed 4.4

Only stock part is the crankset and headset. Edit: And wheelset

Hayes stroker ryde brakes, alligator 160mm rotors
Shimano 9 spd cogs HG?? /chain
X7 rear mech & shifter
Deore front mech & shifter
WTB pure V saddle
Race Face Evolve seatpost
Race Face Ride 26'' bar
Race face ride 120mm stem
Rock Shox Dart 2 100mm fork
Race Face Good & Evil grips
Custom Paint (Retro red flake / Gold Wheels)


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

LordDRIFT said:


> K2 Zed 4.4
> 
> Only stock part is the crankset and headset.
> 
> ...


That is SUCH a nice bike! Sooo clean! But ya know what it needs? Gold anodized bolts everywhere!!! Then it would be even better looking.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

lol thanks man.. I would bling it out if it wasn't a parts bin bike.. I will consider some of those bolts in blue for my main ride though... Where can I get the stem type bolts?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ChainReactionCycles.com has sooo much stuff. Thats where I found them. The search process is a b!tch though. I'll try to get a link for you to follow. Oh....it's in the U.K. though, if that matters. Spend over $230 (I think) and you get free shipping. They are actually water bottle rack bolts.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Heres some chainring bolts:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19227

Heres some crankbolts:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31842

Watter bottle cage bolts:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=6267


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Removed


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a great thread! Entry level stuff doesn't get much love around here, so I think it is great to have a place to show off the entry level bikes. What I don't get is why some people are posting $2000 or $3000 bikes as their "entry level" bikes. Maybe you are "entry level" but a bike that costs that much is not. There are plenty of other places to show off your bike other than this thread.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You're right, sorry. Removed.

I totaly forgot this was an entry level thread. I had been following it for awhile and I was thinking a "post your ride" kind of thread. The fact that there are some higher level bikes makes it seem like that. 

Lots of nice bikes in here of all levels.

I'll post this one in the Transition forum.


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

Not mine but my family's.










My stepson's 1994 Cyclepro Stony Point. 4130 CrMo steel with Alivio components.
He's a grown man now and the bike hasn't seen any use for a decade.

My wife has started to show an interest in biking, so I have "upgraded" it for her into this:




































































































Only the frame and the hubs remain from the original bike.
Most of the parts I've put on are retro stuff, the saddle and fork being the oldest - 1991 and 1992 respectively.
Maybe I went a bit overboard with the bling


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

That is one of the nicest buiIds I've seen in a while. The atttention to detail is astonishing. Good job!


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice!

I haven't seen a Shark Fin in years!


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

That black/gold bike looks really nice.


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is actually my second "nicer" bike. The first was a Fuji Sunfire that I purchased back in like 1992. It was a great ride and held up very well to 18 years of use and abuse, and is actually still very functional and has been passed down to my sister. I recently purchased this Raleigh as an upgrade from the definitely obsolete Fuji. I've had the Raleigh for about 6 weeks now, and have so far been very happy with it in all respects. I added the bar ends, a Bell computer, some hybrid style grips, and picked up a softer seat for the longer rides around town.


----------



## tang841 (May 21, 2010)

Just recently upgraded from my 5 year old department store bike to this...














































Took it on my first ride today (been bad weather for the past week) and it was amazing. Got the brakes, derailleurs, and stuff all dialed in. Still have yet to take it on some trails though =[


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

I like how that Motobecane looks.. but do you keep your seat that low?


----------



## tang841 (May 21, 2010)

intoflatlines said:


> I like how that Motobecane looks.. but do you keep your seat that low?


Nah, just didn't get a chance to raise it after I put everything together.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I travel to Cleveland, Ohio by air two or three times a year with my family to visit my in-laws and I've long wanted a cheap trail bike that I could ride during the warmer visits each year. Looking on Craigslist this time, I found a likely candidate and when I went to see it the guy swore he'd ridden it "at least 30-miles" the day before. Okay, so with low tire pressure, rough wheel bearings, loose cables and partially seized brakes and fork, that must have been one fun ride! LOL. Being on day three of a seven day visit, I threw good judgment out the window and paid $85 for it. I spent a day tearing it down and rebuilding it with only a Topeak Alien II multi-tool, a borrowed tub of grease, WD-40 and a visit to a bike shop to remove the rusty freewheel (no charge). For $45 more, I swapped out the rusty seatpost and worn saddle for new a Precision micro-adjust alloy post and a new saddle so now I have something to ride when I take the family up there. I wish I had another $130 in the budget for Shimano EZ-Fire shifters, a better rear derailleur, M151 alloy crankset and an inexpensive Cro-Mo rigid fork. Probably not a sound investment though. It's not much but it is a working set of wheels.


----------



## udaddyx (Apr 23, 2010)

Mongoose Otero Pro, love this thing


----------



## socalkid1 (Jun 11, 2010)

04' Hardrock Sport

bought new back in 2005 but just never rode it. now ive got about 20hrs on it the last 3 weeks alone... blew the stock RST forks the first day after pulling it out of its hibernation in the garage. so, leads me to the one and only upgrade (besides a Milano saddle purchased a week after i got the bike - 10' Marzocchi 44 RLO's

the below picture was after about a 10 mile test ride/dialing in session on some rutted fire roads near my house. like night and day, i may add. i really like the bike so i'll probably upgrade most drivetrain components this summer before buying a second full suspension bike later this year, but we'll see....


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

ragnar.jensen said:


> Maybe I went a bit overboard with the bling


That bike is absolutely beautiful. Excellent photos too.


----------



## socalkid1 (Jun 11, 2010)

pic of the beast. 04' Hardrock Sport w/ 10' Marzocchi 44 RLO's... should be rocking a new deraillur, chain and cassette here shortly  :thumbsup:


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is my entry level mountain bike. Bought it for exercise, not knowing I would be getting this into mountain biking. Used to race BMX in my teens,but now after trying MTBiking, I love it. The bike is a 2010 DB Sorrento. So far I've replaced the stock pedals with animal pedals and added a lizard skinz chain guard. I 've been trying to get used to the seat, but thats not happening. So I guess the seat will be my next upgrade.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## unl3a5h3d (May 23, 2010)

Well I just got mine. It came in today. I will take it on some trails this weekend hopefully. It is a '10 Trek 3900 Disc.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous bikes, everyone. I recently replaced my 6-year-old Wal-Mart Schwinn with this (thanks Craigslist).


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

salpic said:


> Wow, gorgeous bikes, everyone. I recently replaced my 6-year-old Wal-Mart Schwinn with this (thanks Craigslist).


Nice bike - REALLY bad camera. Dude!


----------



## WarmCoke (Jun 14, 2010)

My Craigslist special of last week - 1984 Diamondback Trail Streak...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

WarmCoke said:


> My Craigslist special of last week - 1984 Diamondback Trail Streak...


That's in amazing shape. What's the plan?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> That's in amazing shape.


Seriously.


----------



## tonyt915 (Jun 17, 2010)

My first realy mtb since I was a kid, Just started getting into riding with friends. Borrowed my bosses Klein Mantra comp and really liked it compared to most of new bikes that I rode in my price range. So I picked of this Klein Mantra Race cabon fiber on ebay after a few weeks of looking.








Model: Mantra Race.
Frame Material / Size: Carbon / Large.
Stand Over: 33"
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT.
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR.
Brakes: Shimano Deore XT.
Shifters: Shimano Deaore XT.
Speeds: 27.
Crank: Shimano Mega Drive Train.
Pedals: Shimano Deore XT.
Front Suspension: MANITOU SX.
Rear Shock: FOX Air Vanilla Float R.
Handlebar:Bontrager 
Handlebar Stem: Klein MC3
Seatpost /Seat: Thomson Elite, Bel AIR SDG. 
Rims: MAVIC X517 MAXTAL S-6000
Wheel Front/Rear: Paranacer Dart II / Paranacer Smoke 26 x 2.1.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> Nice bike - REALLY bad camera. Dude!


That's what I get for playing around with camera apps.


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

salpic said:


> That's what I get for playing around with camera apps.


MSPaint?


----------



## WarmCoke (Jun 14, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> That's in amazing shape. What's the plan?


Not totally sure - need new tires as these are the original tires from the mid-80's - that rubber has to be getting hard and inflexible I would assume. It has a lot of dark grease on the chain - need to clean that and re-lubricate with whatever you guys are using these days. Not sure what else to do really - do I need to check out the brakes at all? I think I need to do a bit more derailer adjustments as well.

I'm not looking to deck this thing out with a bunch of upgrades - just get it in completely workable and usable shape - which shouldn't be too hard as it seems it was never ridden very hard.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

WarmCoke said:


> Not totally sure - need new tires as these are the original tires from the mid-80's - that rubber has to be getting hard and inflexible I would assume. It has a lot of dark grease on the chain - need to clean that and re-lubricate with whatever you guys are using these days. Not sure what else to do really - do I need to check out the brakes at all? I think I need to do a bit more derailer adjustments as well.
> 
> I'm not looking to deck this thing out with a bunch of upgrades - just get it in completely workable and usable shape - which shouldn't be too hard as it seems it was never ridden very hard.


 I am assuming you are relatively new to the whole MTB scene, seeing as you have 4 posts, so don't think I'm insulting you by saying this....just trying to help.
Tires: do your research and ask questions about tires. Don't just buy what's cheap (it has to be cheap for a reason). Think about where you will be riding your bike, and don't hesitate to ask seemingly stupid questions.

Chain: that grease is NASTY. I'm pretty sure I know what you are talking about. It will be way easier if you just go to your local bike shop (LBS) and buy a chain tool (ask them what it is if you don't know) and a new chain (make sure it is specifically made to fit your drivetrain. Tell the mechainic or whomever you are talking to how many "speeds" your drivetrain has). They may try and sell you a more expensive chain tool, but it perfoms suuuch a simple task, so get a cheaper one. Hell, you might want to take the bike to them and just have them tune it.

Brakes: it's up to you. Maybe if you have a friend that is more into MTBing than you, he can ride the bike and tell you if the brake performance is adequeate.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## WarmCoke (Jun 14, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> I am assuming you are relatively new to the whole MTB scene, seeing as you have 4 posts, so don't think I'm insulting you by saying this....just trying to help.
> Tires: do your research and ask questions about tires. Don't just buy what's cheap (it has to be cheap for a reason). Think about where you will be riding your bike, and don't hesitate to ask seemingly stupid questions.
> 
> Chain: that grease is NASTY. I'm pretty sure I know what you are talking about. It will be way easier if you just go to your local bike shop (LBS) and buy a chain tool (ask them what it is if you don't know) and a new chain (make sure it is specifically made to fit your drivetrain. Tell the mechainic or whomever you are talking to how many "speeds" your drivetrain has). They may try and sell you a more expensive chain tool, but it perfoms suuuch a simple task, so get a cheaper one. Hell, you might want to take the bike to them and just have them tune it.
> ...


Andy - killer information - and I am very new to the mountain biking scene to be sure, so your suggestions really hit the mark with me. I want to try and do most of the work on the bike myself - as I pride myself in other areas on saving money by doing the work myself. My neighbor is a big mountain biker and he has large maintenance book by a guy named Zinn that he let me borrow and I have been perusing that for the last couple of days. That is where I found information on the upper and lower limit screws on my derailers to get them working better.

I also look forward to this forum and the assistance that can be gained here for sure from helpful folks like yourself.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

WarmCoke said:


> Not totally sure - need new tires as these are the original tires from the mid-80's - that rubber has to be getting hard and inflexible I would assume. It has a lot of dark grease on the chain - need to clean that and re-lubricate with whatever you guys are using these days. Not sure what else to do really - do I need to check out the brakes at all? I think I need to do a bit more derailer adjustments as well.
> 
> I'm not looking to deck this thing out with a bunch of upgrades - just get it in completely workable and usable shape - which shouldn't be too hard as it seems it was never ridden very hard.


I'd start by putting a tape measure to the chain. If it's not stretched, it may be worth taking it off and soaking it in degreaser. If it is, just throw it out. While it's off, you have an opportunity to check out the bottom bracket bearing feel, the hubs and the headset. It certainly doesn't look like a bike that got ridden hard, so I bet nothing's damaged. However, 20 years in a garage can still dry out the grease, so those parts might need a repack. It's a messy, but not particularly difficult task.

In your shoes, I'd be a little torn about the brakes. With a newer bike, or one in worse condition, I'd just Craig's List those cantilevers to a hipster building a 'cross bike and buy some V-brakes. You'll need new levers too, to do that. But it's a big improvement. But that bike is in such awesome shape, it seems a little wrong to start putting period-incorrect bits on it. In either case, the brake pads are probably toast, especially if the guy kept a car in his garage too. So if you keep the brakes, replace the pads. I like Kool Stop Salmon pads. Take the bike or an old brake pad with you - there are a couple different attachment standards. You can upgrade to disc brakes if you really want to, but it would require buying a whole lot of stuff and cost as much as a used bike that already came with them.

Tri-flow in all the pivot points for everything. Probably new cables and housings. I wouldn't worry about the derailleurs (beyond lubricating) until after dealing with the chain and cable runs.

There's a sticky on this forum about maintenance that's good. sheldonbrown.com and parktool.com are also really good web sites for learning about how to fix things. Sheldon Brown loved bikes and tuning them, and had a thing for older bikes, and it comes through in his writing. Park Tool has shorter articles with lots of pictures - if you don't want to learn about why something is as it is and you just want to fix it, go there. Sheldon has a great article on tuning cantilever brakes that's worth a look if you decide to keep them.

EDIT: Zinn's book is good too.

You'll save yourself a lot of grief if you don't even think about suspension forks.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

toadwaker said:


> MSPaint?


Haha looks like it, right? Actually it's the filters from the Camera+ app for the iPhone. Probably needed more light to start out with instead of messing with it post-shot.



bonbonan said:


> Yeah,Really bad camera,dude!!!! maybe this effect makes the bike look good!


The bike is actually in great condition for being (1) from Craigslist, and (2) used regularly by it's previous owner. Dude knew his stuff though and really took care of it. I've been able to ride it a few times since buying it last week (yeah, VERY new rider here!) and it's a blast.

Next up - upgrades! Question for you more experienced ones out there, where's a good place to start upgrading? I do want to change the grip shifters to rapid-fires, but is that necessary at this point for a new rider?


----------



## G35_jon (Apr 27, 2010)

my 2010 diaondbak response sc, stock just new diamondback pedals, bottle cage and cateye computer. Fuji odessa is my wifes also has wellgo pedals, cage and computer.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice bikes (and couch)!


----------



## YLGVLLJ (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lots of changes.....


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

New frame???


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

Schultzy1982 said:


> This is actually my second "nicer" bike. The first was a Fuji Sunfire that I purchased back in like 1992. It was a great ride and held up very well to 18 years of use and abuse, and is actually still very functional and has been passed down to my sister. I recently purchased this Raleigh as an upgrade from the definitely obsolete Fuji. I've had the Raleigh for about 6 weeks now, and have so far been very happy with it in all respects. I added the bar ends, a Bell computer, some hybrid style grips, and picked up a softer seat for the longer rides around town.


Well, I stayed up a little too late tonight, and wound up purchasing a few more upgrades for the Raleigh.
-Alivio ST-M410 Shifters
-Deore M531 Front Derailluer
-Kenda Kwest street tires


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Replace your rear derailleur.


----------



## WarmCoke (Jun 14, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I'd start by putting a tape measure to the chain. If it's not stretched, it may be worth taking it off and soaking it in degreaser. If it is, just throw it out. While it's off, you have an opportunity to check out the bottom bracket bearing feel, the hubs and the headset. It certainly doesn't look like a bike that got ridden hard, so I bet nothing's damaged. However, 20 years in a garage can still dry out the grease, so those parts might need a repack. It's a messy, but not particularly difficult task.
> 
> In your shoes, I'd be a little torn about the brakes. With a newer bike, or one in worse condition, I'd just Craig's List those cantilevers to a hipster building a 'cross bike and buy some V-brakes. You'll need new levers too, to do that. But it's a big improvement. But that bike is in such awesome shape, it seems a little wrong to start putting period-incorrect bits on it. In either case, the brake pads are probably toast, especially if the guy kept a car in his garage too. So if you keep the brakes, replace the pads. I like Kool Stop Salmon pads. Take the bike or an old brake pad with you - there are a couple different attachment standards. You can upgrade to disc brakes if you really want to, but it would require buying a whole lot of stuff and cost as much as a used bike that already came with them.
> 
> ...


Such killer information - thanks VERY much and I will report back with other issues or concerns for sure.


----------



## hogarth (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's mine. Trek 4300 Disk (2010) I got back in the fall. Only additions are the Bontrager bar ends (I mostly use them when riding up some steep hills when I ride on the street) and shimano clipless pedals. So far, I really like it.....it's a vast improvement over my Trek 800 Mountain Track (1998?) that I gave to my brother when I got this one.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

hogarth said:


> Here's mine. Trek 4300 Disk (2010) I got back in the fall. Only additions are the Bontrager bar ends (I mostly use them when riding up some steep hills when I ride on the street) and shimano clipless pedals. So far, I really like it.....it's a vast improvement over my Trek 800 Mountain Track (1998?) that I gave to my brother when I got this one.


Is it black, red, and tan? I can't really tell what colors it is


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty sure its white. Saw one in the shop last week.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

White! It looks tan due to the shade. /smack hardtailkid.


----------



## hogarth (Jun 2, 2010)

It's mostly black, with some white, I think there's some silver in it, and then some red. Kind of wish it had more white, like the 6700 disk, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> White! It looks tan due to the shade. /smack hardtailkid.


You biatch!!! That hurt!


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Entry level? Bwhahaha. I started out with this little garage parts build. Pieced it together and did a few rides. Once I out grew it, skill wise, I decided to build a budget 29er hardtail. Riding a full rigid is so much fun and really teaches you a lot. Now that I have a suspension fork, it feels like I just fly through some portions.

then









now


----------



## LightningSeed (May 10, 2010)

Well just about finished what i can afford atm on my bike after getting it back from my mothers haha never leaving it there for 2 years again. Just got to deside on wether or not to apply stickers and where.

Planned future upgrades: Rock Shox Recon 351 fork, Shimano crank (not sure which one, depends on funds), riser handle bars Da Bomb Badbone or DMR Wing, stem Da Bomb or FSA, Rear air shock? Maybe not sure as to spring or air or even which one, and ideas? Its 152mm e2e


----------



## AMACHADO5501 (May 26, 2010)

Here is my new toy just got it fathers day! Jamis Durango 1.0 Looking to put 65mm riser bars, thats about it so far! any reviews on the Funn Full Bore Riser Bars? any info will be of great help!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

AMACHADO5501 said:


> Here is my new toy just got it fathers day! Jamis Durango 1.0 Looking to put 65mm riser bars, thats about it so far! any reviews on the Funn Full Bore Riser Bars? any info will be of great help!


Facebook links dont work.....

The pic showed up as a box with a red "X" in it..


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

AMACHADO5501 said:


> Here is my new toy just got it fathers day! Jamis Durango 1.0 Looking to put 65mm riser bars, thats about it so far! any reviews on the Funn Full Bore Riser Bars? any info will be of great help!


try imageshack.us or photobucket.com :thumbsup:

I was thinking about buying that one, did you get the "birch beer" color from jensonusa?


----------



## AMACHADO5501 (May 26, 2010)

Jamis Durango 1.0 just got it for fathers day! nothing done it, but looking at Funn Full Bore Riser Bar. any info on these? good? bad?


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/7c0d916d.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/IMG_0152.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I would call an Inbred "entry level" but OK... I do have a couple of questions though. How is that seat angle not killing you and what's up with the janky crank arms? Just a mistake when putting it together or do you actually ride it like that?


----------



## Armstrong57 (Jun 8, 2010)

Haven't had a bike in close to 10 years. This is my first mountain bike: Windsor Cliff 4900


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Lots of changes.....


What's up with the riser bars turned backwards and run parallel to the ground?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

They are drop bars


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Imagine riding with the cranks like that, LOL!


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

basso4735 said:


> Imagine riding with the cranks like that, LOL!


lol i think he should keep em like that then give us some video action


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Imagine riding with the cranks like that, LOL!


Wha chu talkin bout willis?


----------



## AMACHADO5501 (May 26, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> try imageshack.us or photobucket.com :thumbsup:
> 
> I was thinking about buying that one, did you get the "birch beer" color from jensonusa?


Yes i did buy the "birch beer" I was a left over and they took about $300 off


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Wha chu talkin bout willis?


Look at the crank arms on Mr Pink57's On One Inbred.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewcifer84 (Jun 13, 2010)

I decided to stop overthinking my first bike and bought a trek. It looks good and rides great. I don't plan to ride to much in muddy conditions so I went for rim brakes. I can always buy a nicer bike later. It originally had an alivio rear and alivio pod s******s but they upgraded me to sram x5 shifters and rear free since I didn't like the alivio

I'm very happy with it


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Drewcifer84 said:


> I decided to stop overthinking my first bike and bought a trek. It looks good and rides great. I don't plan to ride to much in muddy conditions so I went for rim brakes. I can always buy a nicer bike later. It originally had an alivio rear and alivio pod s******s but they upgraded me to sram x5 shifters and rear free since I didn't like the alivio
> 
> I'm very happy with it


Did you pay for the kickstand?

Why go from Alivio to x5? They are identical lines that directly compete against each other. The major difference it SRAM is usually less expensive.

My son's bike has all Alivio and hasn't had a single problem with it.


----------



## Drewcifer84 (Jun 13, 2010)

I decided to stop overthinking my first bike and bought a trek. It looks good and rides great. I don't plan to ride to much in muddy conditions so I went for rim brakes. I can always buy a nicer bike later. It originally had an alivio rear and alivio pod s******s but they upgraded me to sram x5 shifters and rear free since I didn't like the alivio

I'm very happy with it


----------



## NixaT (May 30, 2009)

Drewcifer84 said:


> I decided to stop overthinking my first bike and bought a trek. It looks good and rides great. I don't plan to ride to much in muddy conditions so I went for rim brakes. I can always buy a nicer bike later. It originally had an alivio rear and alivio pod s******s but they upgraded me to sram x5 shifters and rear free since I didn't like the alivio
> 
> I'm very happy with it


How wide are those bars? 630mm?


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

My wifes 05 hardrock sport and my 09 (purchased in 2010, last week) hardrock sport


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*2009 Gary Fisher Marlin*

This is my first mountain bike that I have ever really gone _mountain biking with.

Fox F100 RLC 
Peaty Lockon Grips
Bonty 60mm stem
Raceface Bash Guard
Lizard Skins Chainstay protector
WTB Weirwolf Tires
SPD M520s







_


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

May as well get mine up here too. Far from stock, but I felt it was a decent enough frame to invest a few dollars in. Considering I got the bike for only $300 in mint condition for an '09, I felt adding a bit couldn't hurt. I'll get a better pic on the trails with it. This one is on the front porch and pretty generic.

One scale I had it on said 29.8, another said 30.0. Is ok to stick with 29.8? 

Here is the breakdown of components. I have not put the CF stem or handle bars on yet.

'09 Giant Yukon
XTR Fr/Rear derailleurs
LX Hollowtech cranks
RST Gila Pro
Ritchey Pro seatpost
Ritchey Pro carbon saddle
Exotic Carbon Fiber handlebar/stem
Carbon ergo bar ends
Serfas Grips
WTB dual wall rims
Hayes disc brakes
Shimano M520 pedals
Panaracer Trailblasters
Kenda Kross Plus (for pavement)


----------



## icarian_pow (Jun 2, 2010)

*My new one*

Just upgraded from a GT IDRIVE 4 1.0 It was decked out full XTR and loaded up. I got rid of it due to me wanting some more travel. New bike is GT Force Expert. No upgrades until tomorrow. I have to have some new bard and grips. Bars are a bit narrow for me. The bike is unreal! Love it! Carbon Fiber and smooth as SH!T! Once I rode it as a demo I had to have it. I am hating the pedals I chose. Shimano PD-M324. Thought I was going to like em. But they just don't feel right to me.








Sorry about the in house pics. I snapped these right after I changed another flat(4 this week alone!!!) and was going through everything in the house! LOL My wife isn't to fond of me detailing the bike in the house.....but oh well. hahhaha I highly recommend the bike to anyone. I'm very very impressed with this one.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

icarian_pow said:


> Just upgraded from a GT IDRIVE 4 1.0 It was decked out full XTR and loaded up. I got rid of it due to me wanting some more travel. New bike is GT Force Expert. No upgrades until tomorrow. I have to have some new bard and grips. Bars are a bit narrow for me. The bike is unreal! Love it! Carbon Fiber and smooth as SH!T! Once I rode it as a demo I had to have it. I am hating the pedals I chose. Shimano PD-M324. Thought I was going to like em. But they just don't feel right to me.
> View attachment 552179
> 
> 
> ...


If you consider that an entry level bike, I don't want to know what you consider as a non-entry level bike lol


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

I wish my entry level bike was a full suss carbon machine like that  Must be nice to have lots of money.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

This thread has lost its way to photo whoring....


----------



## Armstrong57 (Jun 8, 2010)

LordDRIFT said:


> This thread has lost its way to photo whoring....


/agree


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Isn't this a "Picture" motivated thread though? It only sucks if you are still on dial up.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

I think they mean that it's turning into a pissing contest on who has the best "entry level" bike and/or who spent the most in upgrades.

That said, isn't that the point?


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I try not to determine a person's overall knowledge of MTBing by there post count. Unfortunately sometimes it is what is is.

The thread was to post pics of Entry level mountain bikes (and upgrades). More than a few bikes here were not originally sold as entry level. Carbon is not entry level and a stock Fox fork is certainly not.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought the point of the thread was that there are already a bunch of threads in the different forums on MTBR for showing off expensive bikes for one purpose or another. Entry-level bikes are also a lot less differentiated from one another - they're almost all XC hardtails.

I think the new, stock bike pics are a bit boring - I can get those straight from the manufacturer. But I enjoy seeing the pictures of bikes that people have adapted to suit themselves better, or tuned up after years in the garage. And it's interesting to see where people think it's worth spending their upgrade dollars on bikes that can really be upgraded at every component, down to the frame. I don't know if anyone else who follows the forum takes some inspiration from other people's upgrade choices, but I think I would if I wasn't trying to stop upgrading mine.

I don't quite get the pictures of bikes that rolled out of the shop expensive and with a good parts build either - if they're stock, they're boring, as well as irrelevant to the thread's intention (as I think it is, anyway) and if they're upgraded, the upgrades are frequently pretty pointless. As someone said on another thread, "If that bike needs upgrading, I'm getting out of the sport." It also seems kind of ******y - I know if I had the budget, I'd be on a Stumpjumper HT or a Kona Kula, or something along those lines, not on my beloved but heavy and sometimes flaky Hardrock. At least when I roll up to a race on it, I get to beat some people on expensive hardware.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

i try not to think too too much on which bikes are on here. I mean yah a carbon fiber FS bike is by no means entry level, but its still cool to look at. Im not a big fan of looking at stock bikes, but i remember when i got my first bike, i posted it online fully stock and was happy as can be that i had a real mountain bike.

I really like this forum because it gives me tons of ideas on what to upgrade my entry level bike with ( Rockhopper Expert). The pictures are great to look at too!!!


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

The thread pretty much is...post an image of your bike.


----------



## ugacdawg (Jul 9, 2009)

My 2006ish Haro Flightline Comp.

I've bought it used and have owned it about a year and after doing a couple of six hour solo races on it I had to make some changes, the truvativ/deore stuff that came on it was very difficult to shift cleanly under load and the Dart2 fork was average at best.

So, it's now got a Titec stem, FSA sealed headset, Monkeylite XC bars, XTR dual control shifters (older M960 set), XTR rear cassette (M970), XTR front/rear derailleurs (again M960), XTR crankset (M960), XTR disc brakes front/rear (M960), thomson elite post and an SID race fork.

I haven't ridden it at all since the changes but they did account for almost 7lbs in weight loss. I guess I could look at the wheels as the next heaviest item to work on but I'll probably save my $$ for a full suspension rig... doing those 6 hour + rides showed me that I need more cushion for the pushin'... so to speak!


----------



## NixaT (May 30, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> But I enjoy seeing the pictures of bikes that people have adapted to suit themselves better, or tuned up after years in the garage. And it's interesting to see where people think it's worth spending their upgrade dollars on bikes that can really be upgraded at every component, down to the frame. I don't know if anyone else who follows the forum takes some inspiration from other people's upgrade choices, but I think I would if I wasn't trying to stop upgrading mine.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, I love the trash to treasure and before and after stuff. But when someone comes along posting their super-high-end "entry level" bike...well it's not the same!


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I think that the people who are confused should read post #1 of this thread - in it entirety.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

LordDRIFT said:


> I think that the people who are confused should read post #1 of this thread - in it entirety.


Just to refresh our mamories. (sic)



> Well guys if you like me you have just as much passion for your entry level bike as anybody who has poured thousands into their FS rig. However there seems to be no dedicated thread to show off to the world our bikes. Well here it is.
> 
> Well folks lets see those entry level MTB that are so dear to you. After all they have introduced you to one of the greatest sports on earth. Be sure to include those upgrades


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll try to get the thread back on track.

My stock 2009 Specialized P.1 All Mountain










My upgraded 2009 Specialized P.1 All Mountain


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice P.1 :thumbsup:


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Take note guys ..That last bike is what this thread is all about. Rags to Riches.


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

what is the fork on the p.1? that bike is sexy.

google is my friend...it's the argyle. i don't now how it rides, but i love how it looks.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ props on the P1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally got a new fork to replace the stock Manitou Six that I broke in half. Now I can finally post in here


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

I want your jeep. How'd you break your Manitou in half? I bet the bright light off of your reflector melted the stanchions.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

mwayne5 said:


> I want your jeep. How'd you break your Manitou in half? I bet the bright light off of your reflector melted the stanchions.


Hehe probably.

Im a big guy and went over the bars off a 2ft drop which cracked the piece that connects the stanchions.

The jeep is my other hobby, lifted and such.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Jun 19, 2010)

I just picked up this 2010 Trek 6700. So far I really like it!


----------



## jeffc666 (Jun 27, 2010)

*My First and Only Ride*

Ok here goes. I bought this bike in 1996. Rode if for about 18 months stock, then started upgrading with discounted (previous year usually) parts bought on the internet (yes e-commerce existed way back then!)










Its a 96 Trek 7000 (frame made in the USA!), its got:

* an ugly-ass orange Answer Manitou TPC fork
* threadless Ritchey headset
* XTR hubs and rear 8-speed cassette
* XT shifters and derailleurs
* Sun CR-17A rims
* Shimano 747 pedals
* a fancy seat that 10 years ago me thought was comfortable
* cheap bar ends
* stock: cranks and related, seat post, and handlebars

The pics were taken with my narrow road tires that I used when I used to commute on this bike (those were the days)...

Anyhow, hopefully this is within the spirit of this thread.

BTW, anyone have advice on how to adjust/maintain that fork?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

jeffc666 said:


> BTW, anyone have advice on how to adjust/maintain that fork?


I believe the preload is the knob on top of the fork and the preload is an allen on the bottom of the fork near the drop outs. This guy used to have info on how to overhaul it but right now I can't get the site to pull up:
angryasian.com


----------



## fulanito (Jul 2, 2010)

hello! i'm new here and new to mt biking in general. i figured this is a good place for my first post.
so this was my first bike i bought about 14 months ago, it's a 2008 F7. (i have another one, but will post that one later).
this is not my normal trail, i was just riding around my neighborhood and i went too far and ended up here 




























which brings up an issue i have with it: it can ride on the first and second gears in the front, but it won't go into third.
the front (left) trigger shifter is broke, i know because i opened it up to look inside .
so i want to replace it, it's an sram x.4 but was wondering if i should get the x.5 or x.7 instead.

thanks! happy ridin' ya'll


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Here is my Hardrock sans upgrades*


----------



## jrrider (May 16, 2010)

Here's what I ended up buying, got a good deal on a 09 Jamis Durango.
So far upgrades are 
Stan's tube less kit 
Shimano M520 peddles
lizard skin chain stay protector
BBG bashguard


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

I found these on my phone today. They're posted as links so they don't stretch out the forum page.
https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/2945/photo0049sm.jpg

The panorama mode on my phone kinda messed up on this shot, but it still kinda gets the view in.
https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/3377/photo0051z.jpg


----------



## Logan C (Jun 30, 2010)

09 giant brass sx . Stock(for now) except for prowler mx 2.3 rear tire.

https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a438/LoganC13/brass sx/P1010640.jpg?t=1278364306

https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a438/LoganC13/brass sx/P1010643.jpg?t=1278364366

https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a438/LoganC13/brass sx/P1010642.jpg?t=1278364452


----------



## Logan C (Jun 30, 2010)

How do you get pics to show up as pics and not links?...


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

when posting click the little mountain with a yellow sky icon. This will bring up a box you paste your links into.


----------



## Logan C (Jun 30, 2010)

I tried that but i didn't quite know what to put in there. On photo bucket, i could either copy link location or copy image location. Ill try both


----------



## Logan C (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok take 2.

09 giant brass sx. Prowler mx 2.3 rear tire.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Upgrades:

Stem to Thomson 50mm
Bars to Easton Monkey lite risers
Front tire - WTB Nevegel
Rear tire - Panaracer XC fire pro
Post - Thomson
Seat - Specialized
Bash guard - Race face
Grips - Ergon
Rotors - Aligator/Avid


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

*Another new MTB rider*

My 4500 Trek. No mods, just two days and 30 miles old. My rear end hurts but I'll be out again tomorrow. I did add a trip 2 Bontrager computer to the bars so I know the time/miles/speed etc. My first post!


----------



## DARE_SUPPORTER (Apr 13, 2010)

2010 GF Marlin Disc.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

DARE_SUPPORTER said:


> 2010 GF Marlin Disc.


I will take that off your hands anytime tomorrow, just let me know.


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

my new rockhopper










its gross outside so i haven't been able to play with her. hopefully the weather is nice tomorrow.


----------



## Trek43K (Jun 2, 2010)

rockNnachos said:


> My 4500 Trek. No mods, just two days and 30 miles old. My rear end hurts but I'll be out again tomorrow. I did add a trip 2 Bontrager computer to the bars so I know the time/miles/speed etc. My first post!


Holy crap man, what size frame is that? That has to be the biggest frame I've ever seen! Love the color tho :thumbsup:


----------



## dAt_nEw_gUy (Jun 28, 2010)

Me 2010 GT Avalanche 2.0 purchased on 06/14/2010. No upgrades or problems yet. Only add on is Cateye computer. Has seen over 200 miles on trails and road. Has been to Hogans Reservior, Stagecoach, Mammoth Falls, and Powerline Trails in Nor Cal. Still rides like new and wouldn't trade it heads up for any mountain bike double its value! sorry for the small photos, me no photoshop/picture editing guru!


----------



## dAt_nEw_gUy (Jun 28, 2010)

berry79 said:


> Here is my entry level mountain bike. Bought it for exercise, not knowing I would be getting this into mountain biking. Used to race BMX in my teens,but now after trying MTBiking, I love it. The bike is a 2010 DB Sorrento. So far I've replaced the stock pedals with animal pedals and added a lizard skinz chain guard. I 've been trying to get used to the seat, but thats not happening. So I guess the seat will be my next upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try adjusting the seat first, i havent rode a bike since 1995 and lost all bike common sense. i went back to the bike shop after the first couple days of a$$ wrecking while riding my bike on the road.. SERIOUS A$$ WRECKING! the dude at the counter asked if i adjusted my seat... I laughed so hard at him cause it was somehting i failed to do, put the damn seat back, went outside and dug into my trusty camel back for me tools and in 10 minute of adjusting and riding my problems were fixed!


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

Trek43K said:


> Holy crap man, what size frame is that? That has to be the biggest frame I've ever seen! Love the color tho :thumbsup:


 That's a 21" frame.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

dAt_nEw_gUy said:


> wouldn't trade it heads up for any mountain bike double its value![\endquote]
> 
> :skep: u sure about that? It's a nice bike and all but really?...


----------



## dAt_nEw_gUy (Jun 28, 2010)

*mos def*

its a guy thing.... she treats me well and shes grown on me..... my wife needs to realize that she is now number 4 instead of number 3... 1) my two girls 2) my truck 3) my bike 4) my wifey! i only paid $467ish + tax. reg was 799, but they had it on sale for 549.... when i took it on a test drive i took it for double the time they gave me so they called the police on me... when i returned in my army uniform (the same one i went in the store with) they apologized and tacked on an extra 15% off :thumbsup: bikes dont make riders, riders make bikes. i will give you 10:1 odds that i can do more on this bike then a lot of the people here who have spent tripple the price i paid for mine on their bikes


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

*I call it a SpecTrek....*

...

This is my wife's "old - new" Trek. It is almost finished. We ride hardtails in winter and autumn.:thumbsup:


----------



## Narco (Jul 7, 2010)

07 Trek 4 Series the day i got it...i love it

all ive added is Bontrager saddle and bar ends and a seat bag...none of which is pictured


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

2007 Trek 3900
So far I've repaced:

Tires: Michelin Mountain A/T
Saddle: Specialized Phenom
Brakes: Avid 185mm BB7
Fork: RS Tora 302 U-Turn
Bars: Easton EA30

Works GREAT for what I use it for.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ecosse said:


> 2007 Trek 3900
> So far I've repaced:
> 
> Tires: Michelin Mountain A/T
> ...


Something tells me that I'm jealous of your camera.


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

40D w/ 17-85 and a little bit off PP.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ecosse said:


> 40D w/ 17-85 and a little bit off PP.


Nice :thumbsup: I have an XTi with a 28-135 IS USM 
I just can't bring myself to lugging it on a ride.


----------



## carlos91 (Jun 12, 2010)

stock 2010 trek 4300 just 2 weeks and 45 trail miles! love the way it has performed so far!


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

My 2003 Kona Lana'i, 20" frame, bought used for $125. Upgrades you see there are Panaracer FireXCs, shorter stem, and Shimano M424 pedals. And bear spray.


----------



## dAt_nEw_gUy (Jun 28, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Nice :thumbsup: I have an XTi with a 28-135 IS USM
> I just can't bring myself to lugging it on a ride.


+1, t1i owner here... will do it when i dont feel like riding to kill myself (always riding to hard) and learn how to use my cam better...


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

Hardtail - This was actually int the back yard of buddies place. Haven't had the guts to bring my camera with me on the trail yet. I'd have to take it fairly easy I think.

Heres a shot of his Rockhopper expert 29er:


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Y


ecosse said:


> Hardtail - This was actually int the back yard of buddies place. Haven't had the guts to bring my camera with me on the trail yet. I'd have to take it fairly easy I think.
> 
> Heres a shot of his Rockhopper expert 29er:


You had me fooled


----------



## fulanito (Jul 2, 2010)

Killertofu said:


> my new rockhopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! i got the same bike, lol. it's nice, i really like it


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

To clarify I did swap out the frame and the arms were fixed shortly after the photo it had not been ridden. Also the stem I have on their now is about a 6 degree rise and the Mary bars are pretty comfortable this direction. The rise and the flipped bars give me about were I want to be and great leverage on uphills.

As for the seat angle don't knock it till you try it. The angle is not as steep as a photo shows, pushes you into the seat so you actually sit in it I see a lot of people leaned forward on their seats around here this prevents a lot of that.

*EDIT: In the Inbred photo the stem is actually in negative rise mode.*


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just bought it a couple of weeks ago. 2010 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er. It needs a new fork, but I'm going to wait until I blow this one to pieces, or this winter, whichever comes first. Then it will be a new wheelset and brakes. I'm 260, and the BB5s suck at stopping me on a downhill..or anytime for that matter.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Only upgrades so far....*

Race Face Deus Stem and bars


----------



## lhazc (Jul 9, 2010)

here is my 08 RockHopper, my first MNT bike ever.....


----------



## toxicdrift (Apr 13, 2010)

from this 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

to this













upgraded the entire drivetrain.. went with a1x9 setup! lovin it so far, im riding again after a 10 yr break so started with a 2010 Orbea Tenere! 

Parts List

RaceFace Ride DH Single Chainset 2010 - 170mm 4-Bolt 36t Silver
SRAM PC991 Chain 9sp - Each
SRAM X9 Rear Derailleur 9sp 2010 - Medium Cage
SRAM X9 Twister Shifter 9sp - RH Rear - 50mm
SRAM PG980 Cassette 9sp - 11-34
Da Bomb Recoil DJ Chain Guide 2010 - Black ISCG & Std BB 32-38t
Fire-Eye FE254 Handlebar
Fire-Eye PS1 Stem Black
Fire-Eye Skinnies Grips
Fire-Eye 88 Pedals - Black

fork + saddle + brakes upgrade next lol or should i start with the wheels n tyres?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

If the fork is terrible, I'd definitely go with a new wheelset. IMHO, upgrading what rolls is almost always the best bang for your buck. A good saddle is not optional, so if it hurts your azz get a new one!


----------



## BearFace (Jul 16, 2010)

Hardock Disc 2010





Only thing I have changed so far is the pedals (DMR V8s)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

*My New Ride (2010 TREK 6500)*

Hello all,
I recently started riding again and after reading the board for almost a year now, I've done a lot of research and decided to upgrade from a Mongoose Blackcomb (hey! I wanted to see if I would really stick with it!) to a 2010 Trek 6500. Yesterday I got to take it out for a 5 mile ride and man was it nice. The bike is very responsive, predictable, and just feels great. I have a higher rated springs on order from the LBS to help with the feel of the front fork due to my weight (but losing more each day). I also treated my self to a 1upUSA Quick Rack with an add-on and to me it was worth ever penny. And my wife also likes to ride with me at times so she picked out a 2011 Trek Skye S. So far we are completely satisfied with the LBS and our purchase. Here are some quick photos of it for you to check out.

_Click here to view as a slideshow_





































_(Repost from the Trek section. This should be a sticky so it's easy to find.)_


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful color on that Trek. I'm not even going to say get it dirty.


----------



## MTLizzrd (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I finally got around to taking a couple pics. of my ride. It's an 09' Cannondale F4. The only changes I've made so far are Rogue grips, Selle Italia Shiver saddle, Sigma 1609 computer, and Wellgo D10 pedals.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice bike and trail MTLizard!


----------



## carlos91 (Jun 12, 2010)

whats going on w/ those forks ?? im new to this and have never seen them that way!? do they perform well?


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

carlos91 said:


> whats going on w/ those forks ?? im new to this and have never seen them that way!? do they perform well?


Cannondale makes (made?) them for their bikes; I believe it's called a Fatty. They work quite well for what they are intended and are fairly light I think.
C-dale is known for their "different" fork designs between this one and the Lefty which is quite popular amongst most of its owners.


----------



## MTLizzrd (Mar 13, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> whats going on w/ those forks ?? im new to this and have never seen them that way!? do they perform well?


I have no complaints with them, but since I am new as well I have nothing to compare them to. They are made by Cannondale they are called Headshock and I believe they're lighter than traditional suspension forks.


----------



## MTLizzrd (Mar 13, 2010)

Bilirubin said:


> Nice bike and trail MTLizard!


Thanks, the trail is Emerald lake just south of Bozeman, MT. This is by far the best trail I've ridden yet!


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's my 2007 iDrive 4 4.0. I got it in Dec 2009, brand new, old stock.

Here are some pics, I need better ones... maybe I'll take some outside with natural sunlight.

Since I've had it, I've upgraded the brakes, saddle, shifters, grips, handlebars, stem, and pedals. I've also added a water cage, air pump and under saddle bag.

Brakes:
OEM - Tektro disc
Replaced with - Avid BB7

Shifters
OEM - SX-5
Replaced with - SRAM X.7

Grips
OEM - GT locking
Replaced with - Ergon GP-1

Pedals
OEM - Cheap stock Wellgo
Replaced with - Wellgo SPD

Handlebar
OEM - GT Steel bar
Replaced with - Race Face (31.8mm)

Stem
OEM - GT
Replace with - Forte 90mm (31.8mm)


----------



## Jay Uno (Jul 10, 2010)

My first mountain bike, 2010 Trek Fuel EX 8:


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet first ride! Now take off your reflectors! lol


----------



## Jay Uno (Jul 10, 2010)

Everyone keeps saying that but I ride around at night sometimes.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Jay Uno said:


> Everyone keeps saying that but I ride around at night sometimes.


I... Ummm... You... Oh forget it.

On a side note, while I am glad for you on your purchase of your new ride, that one is a far cry from being an entry level bike.


----------



## 205tim (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is my current ride, a 90's Apolo Himalaya, built up by me over the past couple of weeks. by no means the greatest bike, but once I get a new one this one will only have commuting duties.

Upgrades;
Really (Really) old school xt rear deraileur and and lx front, before I had the bike
Headset converted to 1" threadless
New Rigid forks
RaceFace 'Ride' 60mm stem
Tektro V Brakes, before I had the bike
Cheap set of Wellgo metal platform peddles
Conti Race King 2.2 (Front) Mountain Kin 2.0 Rear
Selle saddle (not in photo)
Probably more which I have forgotten too...


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

Jay Uno said:


> My first mountain bike, 2010 Trek Fuel EX 8:


Nice bike  that's what I have now..


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

For your own good on here, just take off the reflectors. If you ride at night, buy some lights.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> For your own good on here, just take off the reflectors. If you ride at night, buy some lights.


or just tell everyone you already did. Lol


----------



## GoRovers (Jul 4, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> For your own good on here, just take off the reflectors. If you ride at night, buy some lights.


Ya know, I'm SO tempted to take off the reflectors on my '09 Sortie, but I keep wondering, "What if I crash, solo, into a ravine at dusk, I'm unconscious, and the park rangers come looking for me at night with their flashlights. What if the only thing that gets their attention is my stupid reflectors on my twisted bike lighting up from their flashlight beams?"


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> For your own good on here, just take off the reflectors. If you ride at night, buy some lights.


Not to worry, if the bike is ridden as intended, they'll come off on their own and become trail markers!


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm worried that a stormtrooper on a speeder bike might not see me while I'm doing singletrack on the moons of Endor.


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's my first/starter MTB...'09 DB Sorrento


----------



## Jet300 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice color!


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks dude...


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

kwxvii said:


> Here's my first/starter MTB...'09 DB Sorrento


Nice, my first bike was a 2000 Diamondback Sorrento Sport. I was one happy kid lol.


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

Finally back together with a few upgrades. 
2010 Hardrock

























Upgrades:
Race Face Ride Stem
Race Face Evolve Bars
Race Face Evolve Crankset
Shimano XT FD
Sram PC-890 Chain
Rock Shox Tora TK Fork
Steve Hamilton Animal Pedals


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

*Another bike to add to the stable...*

Here's my Access 9.5 29er
MSRP: $999.99
Current price online: $699.99
Found it on sale on the website: $599.99
Had a 10% off coupon: $539.99


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Very cool thread! I am an experienced rider, but bikeless and out og the loop for 12+ years.. Hoping to put a deposit on something fitting to this thread by this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

What? No handle bar tassels or horns? With deer season coming up, if i ordered a bike, I would probably specify blaze orange for the color.


----------



## Cliffton05 (Aug 9, 2010)

2011 KHS ALite150
All Stock
Any Ideas to make it a little better? Nothing major just little stuff for now


----------



## wagn (Aug 10, 2010)

Just picked up my first bike.

Raleigh m80. It was "used" but still had the manual attached to it. I've never seen something used in such good condition before.


----------



## sweaty yeti (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my first real bike...more Access love over here, tried a couple bikes and this one just felt right!

2010 Access 9.7 29er

The stock bars were junk so I replaced them, and I feel I need a shorter stem. I also heard the headset was shady, so I might replace that before I have too many problems.

I have made the following upgrades/add ons
-ODI 700mm Flight control bars with 18mm screw on extensions, its a lil wide but I feel its perfect for me!
-ODI Rogue lock on grips with the metal screw on bar end caps-I have family at ODI and the whole bar setup was a gift
-Wellgo pedals..I have some clip ons but I need to get me some MTB shoes first
-Cateye Micro, under-seat tool carrier, pump and cage.

everything else is stock. Tora Fork, Sram x7, Elixir 5 Hydros.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Cliffton05 said:


> Any Ideas to make it a little better? Nothing major just little stuff for now


Saddle to fit your butt, if the stock one's not working for you. Stem to put the bars in the right place for your riding position, if that's not working. It can sometimes take a new handlebar too, but stems are cheaper.

Then tires to fit where you ride and good pedals.

Everything else is significantly less important (and usually more expensive.)


----------



## dbfzurowski (Jul 24, 2010)

DB Topanga FS

Only 200 XC Miles on it, all is good so far. Got FOX RP2 coming for it and BB7 180mm front brake.


----------



## distrktFIVE (Aug 17, 2010)

My contribution. 2010 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. I am as green as can be when it comes to mountain bikes (only had a beach cruiser growing up) but I love it so far.


----------



## Botman (Aug 3, 2010)

My first starter bike.. 









2010 Raleigh Talus 5.0


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

distrktFIVE said:


> My contribution. 2010 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. I am as green as can be when it comes to mountain bikes (only had a beach cruiser growing up) but I love it so far.


Cool looking rig! I checked one of these out at my lbs. never ridden a 29'r... I hear they can fly!


----------



## xxbrittonxx (Sep 12, 2009)

My '06 Hardrock that I picked up a couple weeks ago.

Upgraded the crank and BB to a TruVativ FireX GXP and Gigapipe BB.
Pedals are Wellgo shin bashers!
Oury Lock-On grips. (Need to change to a different color lock. Wife says they're pink.)

No future plans yet. I love it and it works for me.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

xxbrittonxx said:


> (Need to change to a different color lock. Wife says they're pink.)


sorry to say but your wife is color blind... MAROON maybe but def. NOT PINK... :thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a worthy steed there! I'd lose the cable lock for the photo.. lol Nice !


----------



## CausticSpill (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's the first bike I've owned since a cheap dept store bmx when I was a kid. Actually put it together last fall, but only started riding it regularly this summer.

1998-ish Barracuda A2M (frame and most components donated by my neighbor)

Purchased:
RockShox Dart3
Shimano XT MT760 dual-control shifters
WTB Dual Duty wheelset
Hutchinson Python tires
Wellgo pedals
WTB Speed V Comp saddle
Bontrager grips

Despite the fact that I built and tuned it, the bike has held together quite well so far.








</a>







</a>


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Cliffton05 said:


> 2011 KHS ALite150
> All Stock
> Any Ideas to make it a little better? Nothing major just little stuff for now


I would just ride the wheels off it as is..


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

CausticSpill said:


> Here's the first bike I've owned since a cheap dept store bmx when I was a kid. Actually put it together last fall, but only started riding it regularly this summer.
> 
> 1998-ish Barracuda A2M (frame and most components donated by my neighbor)
> 
> ...


Wow! I havent seen one-a these in a long time! Cool!! Thanks for the flashback!


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

My Trek "Gary Fisher" Wahoo 2011 got it 5 days ago


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

A couple more pics of my Access 9.5. I replaced the stem, saddle, grips and X.7 shifters.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

hardwarz said:


> A couple more pics of my Access 9.5. I replaced the stem, saddle, grips and X.7 shifters.


That looks like a great frame! Access was being sold online (I believe) at the old, now defunct Supergo bike shops..right? Where did you score that bike?


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

My first mountain bike, a diamond back response that my wife got for me at Dick's sporting goods.










My very next bike....and it makes the diamondback pale in comparison.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

fattybikejones said:


> That looks like a great frame! Access was being sold online (I believe) at the old, now defunct Supergo bike shops..right? Where did you score that bike?


Supergo and Nashbar were bought up years ago by the 500lbs gorilla on the block... aka... Performance Bike.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

My first mountain bike was a Murry Baja back in the early '80s.
I still have it too but it's in real bad shape.

I got back into biking to ride with my 8yo daughter who is hell bent for leather to go mountain biking. So I bought my second mountain bike on friday. I picked you a novara Ponderosa 29er at REI on sale. Marked down from 899 to 649. Gotta love it.

Hopefully the image link to facebook will work.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

humanpackmule said:


> My first mountain bike was a Murry Baja back in the early '80s.
> I still have it too but it's in real bad shape.
> 
> I got back into biking to ride with my 8yo daughter who is hell bent for leather to go mountain biking. So I bought my second mountain bike on friday. I picked you a novara Ponderosa 29er at REI on sale. Marked down from 899 to 649. Gotta love it.
> ...


I was looking at that bike online, has some GREAT components for the money really! At that pricepoint I am seriously considering it myself!


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

hardwarz said:


> A couple more pics of my Access 9.5. I replaced the stem, saddle, grips and X.7 shifters.


Why didnt you go with a zero rise stem and flat bar for mre aesthetic appeal.


----------



## j0hnzor (Aug 22, 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

just picked it up yesterday, drove an hour and a half to pick it up  love it


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

j0hnzor said:


> just picked it up yesterday, drove an hour and a half to pick it up  love it


Looks like a *2011 Trek 3700 Disc* in Black/Green and here's the exploded view of the very basic fork:
http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/tuningbase/downloadarea/explosions/SF9XCT-V2-DS-26-80.pdf

I'm a big fan of hydraulically dampened lock-out forks but those are tough to come by at this price level. That said, the old vacation bike that I keep stashed in another state has a god-awful, cheap POS pogo fork on it (and it's been beaten beyond reason too) and yet - dare I say it - it works better than I'd like to admit.

Have fun with it an choose your upgrades carefully! :thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

hardwarz said:


> Supergo and Nashbar were bought up years ago by the 500lbs gorilla on the block... aka... Performance Bike.


Ohh hahahaha! So you got at a PB store,, cool! Seeing that Access logo takes me back in time a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> A couple more pics of my Access 9.5. I replaced the stem, saddle, grips and X.7 shifters.


*Access XCL 9r 9.5*
http://www.performancebike.com/bike...081532_-1_1511002_1511000_400308#ReviewHeader

I tried a *Bell Dart Sport* saddle for $23 from WalMart when I was on vacation and desperate but then returned it as soon as I could. Instead I went with a *WTB Speed V* for $20 from BlueSkyCycling which is a much better saddle to me (doesn't take much to bend the rails on that Bell).

What's up with that wonky stem with the super-steep rise angle? Personally, I didn't like the narrow (620mm) 25.4mm bars and switched to a TruVativ Stylo 680mm 31.8mm lo-rise bar on a Stylo 110mm stem (I probably should have given the 90mm stem more of a chance):


----------



## GrooveRite (Feb 6, 2010)

Got my Rockhopper Expert Disc 2010 2 weeks ago. Been doing some urban riding and trail riding with my buddy. I Love it!!




























My cat checking out the intruder lol


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

My current bike happens to be my entry level









Riding it at Mammoth has been pretty instructional.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my 08 Trek 6000 with some upgrades.

Mavic 819s with XT hubs
BB7 w/G2 rotors, SD7 levers
WTB Pure V SLT
Fox Float RLC
Shimano M424 pedals
Cane Creek S3

I thought about doing more to it, getting hydros, new bars, cranks, rear derailleur, shifters. But I actually love the way it rides now and don't have any good reason to upgrade anything. Needs new tires, still running the ones I bought when I first got it. I never really got into taking trails until this year though so they've held up this far. I've started sliding out around corners lately though.

Very happy with how this bike has been to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tim-H said:


> This is my 08 Trek 6000 with some upgrades.
> 
> Mavic 819s with XT hubs
> BB7 w/G2 rotors, SD7 levers
> ...


Some very nice upgrades - and not just for entry level either. Kudos.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you. I try to do research and pick stuff up at good deals. I love building things up too so it's been a great learning experience.


----------



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cliffton05 said:


> 2011 KHS ALite150
> All Stock
> Any Ideas to make it a little better? Nothing major just little stuff for now


I have the 09 KHS alite 150 which actually looks the exact same as yours, just red. It was stock aside from some oxblood red peddles I threw on after breaking the plastic ones. I also recently hit a tree and dinged up the front handlebar but those will be replaced with Easton riser bars coming in tomorrow and I also ordered marzocchi 44 rlo bomber forks to upgrade from the stock ones. My advice is to just ride the heck out of that bike and upgrade when you think your ready, or you break something haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## jguere (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, here are a few pics of my 2011 4900 Disc... no upgrades yet.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

That bike should be GTG as is for a season..maybe two depending how you ride it..

Nice!


----------



## The Big Al (Jun 19, 2010)

*Raleigh M60*

Okay so here's the set up:

2003 Raleigh M60 Frame
Came stock with RockShock Judy TT
Deore Drivetrain: Shifter, front and rear der
Tektro V-brakes
Basic Tires and Rims (mavics or something like that)
Deore triple Crank

Upgrades:

2008(maybe '09) Marzocchi 55r bought used and then rebuilt it
Sun Rims intense Mag 30's . Again bought used. Rough shape, but still usable
Brand New XTR rear der. Bought cheap as a take off of a new bike (less than a used XT)
Hayes HFX9's 8 in Hydros front and rear (overkill?? Yes - I know)
Brand New SLX Shifters. Bought from same place as the rear der.
Brand New (different from pics) Trail Kings
FSA triple crank

Some Minor stuff... Specialized rear hub (used - prolly off a p.1 or p.2) and brand new Sette front hub from Pricepoint
Bontranger spokes - 36 hole rear, 32 hole front (why?? the rims came that way unbeknownst to me when I bought them) 4x lacing pattern 
New pedals - basic platform ones (the old ones ate up the threads in the old crank which was the start of this whole process)
New grips (not sure what brand??) But they feel nice and lock on instead of using friction to stay put

Are the upgrades overkill for the frame?? Perhaps. Am I a poseur for having an XTR when I probably wouldnt have even utilized the Deore to it's full potential? Perhaps. But I wanted a bike that could go down some semi-medium trails without killing myself and with some modicum of comfort. Also in the plan is a full suspended frame as soon as funds and one that is off good quality that I like becomes available. Then all these parts will mostly transfer over. Then I'll have a nice downhill bike that I can enjoy (even if I don't use it to its FULL potential), and I'll have learned some things about putting bikes together along the way.

(disclaimer: I've had a good friend and bike mechanic buddy do a lot of the work, showing and teaching me along the way)


----------



## cozmo2312 (Sep 8, 2010)

just picked these up yesterday

mine

trek wahoo










gf's Giant Revel 2


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

jguere said:


> OK, here are a few pics of my 2011 4900 Disc... no upgrades yet.


im not sure which i like more, your bike, or your camera skills???? haha


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

cozmo2312 said:


> just picked these up yesterday
> 
> mine
> 
> ...


Nice bikes. Does the Wahoo ride like a Trek or a Fisher?
how does your girlfriend like the Giant Revel 2?


----------



## rdtmk (Aug 25, 2010)

My first non-department store bike was an old Giant Rincon.

Then I upgraded to this:



















My first "real" mountain bike as well as my first build from scratch. This was back in highschool... about 7-8 years ago.

Performance's own branded Topo aluminum frame that came with a Manitou SX fork (it was an awesome frame... weighed 3.4 lbs in the 19 inch size.

XT drivetrain with LX crankset.

Performance Topo linear pull brakes

Bontrager Mustang Asym rims on XT hubs (Those rims were AMAZING and I wish you could still find them)

This bike was stolen last year right as I was trying to get back into riding 

Now I have a GT Avalanche.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*My '10 Response Sport*

Just about bone stock except for Scott SPDs, Bontrager sport saddle and Planet bike computer.. Will be upgrading things as they break/wear out..


















*Why isn't this thread a sticky??*


----------



## cozmo2312 (Sep 8, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Nice bikes. Does the Wahoo ride like a Trek or a Fisher?
> how does your girlfriend like the Giant Revel 2?


lol, honestly no idea. this is my first bike in like 10 years, and both my previous bikes were neither a Trek or a Fisher. the GF loves her bike as well.. we're both pretty novice riders though, so yeah.

took it out for it's second ride yesterday, and love it


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

cozmo2312 said:


> lol, honestly no idea. this is my first bike in like 10 years, and both my previous bikes were neither a Trek or a Fisher. the GF loves her bike as well.. we're both pretty novice riders though, so yeah.
> 
> took it out for it's second ride yesterday, and love it


You have great taste in bikes lol. I love my Trek/Fisher Wahoo, just ordered some upgrades for it.


----------



## KelticTJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Tim-H said:


> This is my 08 Trek 6000 with some upgrades.
> 
> Mavic 819s with XT hubs
> BB7 w/G2 rotors, SD7 levers
> ...


Nice bike man! How do you like that saddle?


----------



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

2009 GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc

selle success saddle
Panaracer Fire XC Pro Special Edition tires
wellgo m3 pedals
Shimano Deore Front derailleur


----------



## jtyler05si (Sep 12, 2010)

2010 Giant Rincon
all stock


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is my 2011 Trek 3500

all stock, no upgrades yet


----------



## the.rebot (Jun 8, 2010)

jtyler05si said:


> 2010 Giant Rincon
> all stock


:thumbsup: I love mine, had it since June and have rode the sh*t out of it! How are you liking your Rincon?


----------



## chavist93 (Aug 13, 2010)

My GT Peace 9r Multi that I got last month.

rst m29 air fork
sun ringle zuzu pedals
j&n seat bag
lizard skin cs protector
cateye bottle cage
blackburn mammoth pump
easton flat bar on the way


----------



## jtyler05si (Sep 12, 2010)

the.rebot said:


> :thumbsup: I love mine, had it since June and have rode the sh*t out of it! How are you liking your Rincon?


I love it also. It definitely out rides me for the time being. The only thing I have noticed is that the front end comes up when I am going up steep technicals. I am sure it mostly because of my positioning, etc., but I flipped the stem over to lower the handlebars to see if that helps.


----------



## sstrawsb (Sep 16, 2009)

My "new" 2008 Kona Stinky:


----------



## Patrick_Scott (Sep 7, 2010)

'11 Hardrock Sport Disc 29er
No real upgrades, just bottle, cage, Fox seat bag, GPS(RAM mount)
Forte Convert Platforms ordered last night, next week maybe some SD 7 brake levers.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

My Kona Lana'i, with upgrades since the last picture: New saddle (Specialized Sonoma Sport), seatpost, 90 mm stem, and drive train (Shimano Alivio from SR Suntour whatevercrapitwas, and a megagear freewheel, giving me 34 teeth in low gear, like a 9 speed!).


----------



## mttking (Sep 10, 2010)

My new '10 Orbea Sherpa. Stock pick, but some jackass ran out in front of me saturday and while avoiding him I managed to hit a curb and go OTB... at least I got the 1st wreck out of the way lol... Broke one pedal, bent the saddle to hell, and blew out the front tire. I ended up with a set of Shimano M520 pedals and will be picking up my WTB Pure V saddle tomorrow.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Most recent ups: GEAX Saguaro 2.2 kevlar bead tires, SRAM ESP 9.0 (circa 1998) rear der.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

My 2005 Trek 6500. I picked it up used, but it was ready to roll.










I have since upgraded...
520 Pedals
Panaracer and WTB Tires
ODI Rogue Grips
Goldtooth Bashguard
New cassette, Sram Chain
and peeled off parts I wasn't using like a water bottle cage, trip computer(that ripped itself off)
saddle bag, frame pump...
To end up like this.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

one4teen said:


> My 2005 Trek 6500. I picked it up used, but it was ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! But is your fork on backwards?


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Bilirubin said:


> Very nice! But is your fork on backwards?


 No... the fork isn't on backwards. Manitou uses a reverse arch fork brace, they say, that by placing the arch behind the fork legs, the arch can be made shorter, thus stiffer, and lighter, while maintaning tire clearance.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Larno (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to get into mainly XC biking and some mid level downhill stuff. I'm a pretty avg rider at the moment but hoping to get better over time and have some fun while doing so.

Anyways I need to buy a new MTB and I have found these 2 bikes that i quite like, both are the same price and im happy to pay that price so im after your thoughts one which way i should go? I think I am leaning towards the trek at the moment.

Trek 6000 (2011 model)









Frame Alpha Black Alum
Fork RockShox Tora TK w/coil spring, rebound, TurnKey lockout, alloy steerer, 100mm
Wheels Shimano Alloy, Bontrager Ranger rims
Crank SRAM S800 3.0, 42/32/22
F/der SRAM X.5
R/der SRAM X.5
B/Set Avid Jiucy 3, hydraulic disc

Or a GT Avalanche 1.0 (2011 model)









6061 Alloy Frame
Rock Shox Tora 302 Suspension Fork
27 Speed Shimano Drivetrain
Shimano Hydraullic Disc Brakes

thoughts?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Ride 'em both and choose the one that feels and fits the best.


----------



## A2rider (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pics of my 2008 Fuji Outland Pro build*

Hey all, below are some pics of my newly completed Fuji Outland. It's technically my entry-level ride as I haven't had a mountain bike since my first one (Specialized Stumpjumper if I recall) was stolen from our garage in CA back in 2001. I located and purchased the frameset new online and assembled the components from research both here and locally. Very pleased with the result!

A local LBS, Tree Fort Bikes in Ypsilanti, MI did the build for me (Thanks to Ben specifically!) They are a great shop to work with, and I look forward to utilizing them more in the future! Also props to Mike T. who posts quite a bit in the Wheel and Tires section for turning me onto Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and the Pure XCM hubs/rims - a great wheelset for a killer price!

Looking to get it dirty and posting results when I can get out on the trails! I am listing my components list below for those that are interested!

Cheers,
A2

2008 Fuji Outland Pro
Frame Size: 19"
Color(s): Red/black
Fork: Rock Shox Reba Race dual air 100mm w/PushLoc
Rear shock: Rock Shox Ario 2.2 w/lockout
Crankset: Shimano XT Deore FC M770
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
Front Derailleur: SRAM X9 high clamp top-pull 34.9
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 long cage red
Shifters: SRAM X0 9-speed trigger shifters
Cassette: SRAM X0 PG 990 11-34 9-speed red
Chain: SRAM PC 991
Brake Set: Avid Elixir CR hydraulic 160mm rotors
Brake/Der. Housing: Avid Flak Jacket cable housing sets 
Wheelset
Front Hub: Pure XCR 32H, 6-bolt disc, red anodized
Rear Hub: Pure XCR 32H, 8/9-speed Shimano/SRAM, red anodized
Rims: Pure XCR, black, 26"x24mm - presta compatible
Spokes: DT Comp black w/DT alloy nipples red
Tires: WTB Wolverine 2.2 AM TCS 26"
Tubes: Q-Tubes super light
Skewers: Crank Brothers split lever quick release - red
Headset: Ritchey 1 1/8" Logic Zero Comp (30mm spacers)
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-axis 90mm wet white - 17degree rise
Bars: Crank Brothers Iodine 3 Alloy - 70cm
Grips: Ergon GX2 carbon
Brackets: Avid Matchmaker
Saddle: WTB Team Laser
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS 31.6/350mm (20mm setback) wet white 
Seat clamp: Crank Brothers split release 35mm red
Computer: Cat Eye Micro wireless

Cheers, A2


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

A2rider said:


> Hey all, below are some pics of my newly completed Fuji Outland. It's technically my entry-level ride as I haven't had a mountain bike since my first one (Specialized Stumpjumper if I recall) was stolen from our garage in CA back in 2001. I located and purchased the frameset new online and assembled the components from research both here and locally. Very pleased with the result!
> 
> A local LBS, Tree Fort Bikes in Ypsilanti, MI did the build for me (Thanks to Ben specifically!) They are a great shop to work with, and I look forward to utilizing them more in the future! Also props to Mike T. who posts quite a bit in the Wheel and Tires section for turning me onto Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and the Pure XCM hubs/rims - a great wheelset for a killer price!
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have a few grand to spend on an "entry" level bike...


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

Larno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to get into mainly XC biking and some mid level downhill stuff. I'm a pretty avg rider at the moment but hoping to get better over time and have some fun while doing so.
> 
> ...


The GT looks real nice...


----------



## eman2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Will post pictures of it later, as I don't have my bike with me at college yet; my parents are bringing it up on Saturday.

09' Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc 

Upgrades: 
24 speed to 27 speed
SRAM rear derailur and shifters from shimano.
Clipless pedals
Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers
9 cog cassette


----------



## notthatjeffy (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread sure makes me feel old and out of touch. 

Lots of great looking bikes. The Shark Fin a few pages back really brought back some memories. Like, how I needed to buy one of those back in the day but didn't. Seems like just about everyone one has a FS or Dual bike these days.

My first and only MTB is a 1990 Specialized Rock Hopper Sport. Bought it in '89-'90. I think it was around $3-400 back then. I stopped riding it around '97 then it sat in one garage then another garage till just recently. Talked a little about it here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=654630

Had to rebuild the shifter and put in a lot of time cleaning it. Bought some new tires and tubes and it rolls again. Still needs some more parts. I want to get a new seat and it needs new pedals. The ones on it are original. Then get some bar ends, new grips and bar plugs. Other then that, it doesn't really need anything critical. Maybe wheels if I feel generous. I'm not sure if I'll bother getting a new bike or just polish mine.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I always get a kick out of seeing older bikes on the trail, miles away from the parking lot. Just a reminder that this sport is a lot older than some of the posters here, and the latest and greatest technology is still not as important as the engine and the pilot.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

A2rider said:


> Hey all, below are some pics of my newly completed Fuji Outland. It's technically my entry-level ride ......
> Cheers,
> A2


Geeez Leweeez!ut: :shocked:


----------



## rdtmk (Aug 25, 2010)

Larno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to get into mainly XC biking and some mid level downhill stuff. I'm a pretty avg rider at the moment but hoping to get better over time and have some fun while doing so.
> 
> ...


I'd go GT. Thats what I did.

The current Avalanche frame (2010/2011) is a work of art and handles like a fighter jet.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

*new 1x9 setup*

my 1x9 setup
2010 Rockhopper Expert
few upgrades








[/URL][/IMG]

BBG Bashwich











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

*My '09 Rockhopper Comp Disc*

Kind of a crappy picture since I can't find my proper camera, but here it is:










Upgrades so far (in order added):

Specialized Rival 143 MTB Saddle
Garmin Edge 500 w/ GSC10
Ergon GX2 Leichtbau Pro Grips (soon to been swapped for either GE1s or GA1s as soon as they get here)
Shimano PD-M520 Pedals
Shimano SLX M660 22/32/44T 175mm Crankset
Shimano SLX CS-HG80 11-34T 9 Speed Cassette
Shimano XTR 7701 Chain
SRAM X9 FD/RD/Trigger Shifters
Continental Mountain King 26x2.4" Folding Front
Continental Race King 26x2.2" Folding Rear
Kenda Super Light Presta Tubes

Planning to get a set of DT Swiss 5.1s w/ Pure XCR hubs and a decent fork to replace the Dart 3 (thinking about Recon 351 Solo Air) and potentially brakes budget permitting next spring.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

sid, how do u like the race king tire?? im wanting to get some not so beffy tires. at first i thought i needed beefier tires, but as i have gained a LITTLE skill i realize i don't need that much tread, i want to add a little more speed to my rig so i thought tires would be a start


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

A lot of high-dollar rides in here for being an "entry level" thread 

Here is my 09 Jamis Komodo 1. Picked her up for $415+shipping, brand new. Going to upgrade to a PIKE fork and some sort of hydro brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

jeeper006 said:


> sid, how do u like the race king tire?? im wanting to get some not so beffy tires. at first i thought i needed beefier tires, but as i have gained a LITTLE skill i realize i don't need that much tread, i want to add a little more speed to my rig so i thought tires would be a start


I'm actually not too sure how it's going to work out for me on the rear. Only have a couple of rides on it so far and both have been in leaf covered dusty dry hard pack on trails I've never ridden before.

So far I've had to be extra careful modulating my rear brake not to skid it. It's also washed out on tight switch backs a couple of times w/ no braking and not carrying a significant amount of speed. I might not be weighting the back of the bike enough though. Seems to climb at least as well as the FastTrak 2.0 it replaced, maybe slightly better.

I'm going to need play around w/ pressure (tried it at 35 and 32psi so far) and ride it a few more times before I figure out if I need to look elsewhere for the rear.

I'm really digging the Mountain King up front so far however.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

[dB]Will said:


> A lot of high-dollar rides in here for being an "entry level" thread
> 
> Here is my 09 Jamis Komodo 1. Picked her up for $415+shipping, brand new. Going to upgrade to a PIKE fork and some sort of hydro brakes. :thumbsup:


....


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Diamondhead said:


> No... the fork isn't on backwards. Manitou uses a reverse arch fork brace, they say, that by placing the arch behind the fork legs, the arch can be made shorter, thus stiffer, and lighter, while maintaning tire clearance.
> 
> Cheers :thumbsup:


Learn something new every day!


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*converted to SS*

here is my old trek 3700. just converted to SS and rigid, and have ridden more than my FS! it is quite addicting and puts a whole new spin on riding.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

What gear ratios are most popular for ss? ..or is that a more personal thing?
Just curious.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

De-stickered 2007 HR Sport w/ FSA bars (cut to 24"), Scott bar ends, BBB downhill stem, Shadow Conspiracy pedals, and Forte Gotham tires (as shown) for the concrete trails. Total investment including the new tires and pedals = $243 Stoked on it so far, but the biggest drop I regularly take is 34" to flat.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I'll step in here and say I started with a $120 Target Pacific. Rode 3 days a week, often wih guys with high-end bikes. Rode that thing for 3 years and never hurt it other than the top front gear and plastic "guard" getting busted off. It's my wife's bike, and my loaner bike to this day.
Got out of it a few years, then thought I scored when I found a full suspension Mongoose at a garage sale. (They were high-end bikes in my day! LOL) Sold it to a college chick once I got the next bike.
Anyway... Now I have a 98 Trek 700zx with mostly all updated parts.
New Dart 3 front shock, SRAM shifters/derailers, Ergon grips, Wierwolf tires. The fork is the only thing bought new, and I think I may have under $400 into it. I keep up with a lot of guys on more expensive bikes. Does the job for me. Gonna take it apart and paint it up nice this winter.


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

here is my new Gt Avalanche 2.0. Picked it up this afternoon, will be hitting the trail shortly.


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

fattybikejones said:


> What gear ratios are most popular for ss? ..or is that a more personal thing?
> Just curious.


32 front 16 rear is i think the most popular, but could also do something around that and then its personal preference from there


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Nice Avalanche 2.0. Is that the 2011 model? I like the color scheme better than my all silver frame on the 2010 that I just got. I just took mine out at Mohican yesterday for the first time on real mtb trails and it was awesome. Bike handled like a champ and took everything I threw at it. (And yes, the reflectors have been taken off since this pic).


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

solly44 said:


> here is my new Gt Avalanche 2.0. Picked it up this afternoon, will be hitting the trail shortly.


Hows that seat angle workin' out? Looks like you might wanna level it out a lttle bit. If not well poo on me.


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Hows that seat angle workin' out? Looks like you might wanna level it out a lttle bit. If not well poo on me.


It ddidnt work out, lol....the seat is level now


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

heybrady said:


> Nice Avalanche 2.0. Is that the 2011 model? I like the color scheme better than my all silver frame on the 2010 that I just got. I just took mine out at Mohican yesterday for the first time on real mtb trails and it was awesome. Bike handled like a champ and took everything I threw at it. (And yes, the reflectors have been taken off since this pic).
> 
> Mine is a 2010 too


----------



## erikdfier (Jul 25, 2010)

My Forge 5xx, bought in late July. The bike has been killing it on the trails for the last 100 plus miles. Its well built and taking trail I can throw at it. The bike is never disregarded based on its specs so for the money its probably the best you can get. No sales or discounts at 425.00 delivered and the factory derailleur settings were perfect, only the brakes needed some tweaking.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my bike up on a river bluff in a Park called Klondike in St. Charles, MO....beginner bike but not a beginner park.....


----------



## cmiller226 (Oct 13, 2010)

*My Hardrock*

My beater for now. Got a really good deal for this so i couldn't pass it up.


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been too busy riding to take any pictures but I two weeks ago I snagged a closeout 2010 Specialized FSRxc Pro. It's my first bike in 17 years and is capable of a lot more than I am at the moment but I am looking forward to trying to catch up to it skills wise.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I know how you feel. I'm shopping the closeouts now and leaning toward a Roscoe II, but it's way more bike than I need now, and probably for some time too!


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> I have been too busy riding to take any pictures but I two weeks ago I snagged a closeout 2010 Specialized FSRxc Pro. It's my first bike in 17 years and is capable of a lot more than I am at the moment but I am looking forward to trying to catch up to it skills wise.


Was just checking one of these out last time I was at my LBS. Managed to avoid the test ride (having a credit line with the LBS and sometimes poor impulse control can be a very bad thing) but seemed like a pretty nice package for the price.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

My 2011 trek 3700disc

crank bros candy SL pedals
New saddle (its the same as stock but a different color b/c i trashed the first. does that count as an upgrade?)
Bontrager Trip 3 computer

I plan on riding this thing into the ground and the upgrading to a XC race bike next year


----------



## llamaguy (Oct 19, 2010)

2009 Rocky Mountain Fusion. $379 to my door (almost).









Nothing changed yet. I may move to a 31mm handlebar and a shorter seat post. About 20 trail miles on it and I can't find any faults what so ever!


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

So after a series of odd-ball events and realizing how much I enjoy this riding I traded the 2010 FSRxc Pro in with some wampum for a 2011 Epic Expert Carbon 29er. 

At this point I have put on Shimano Deore XT pedals, chopped the bars roughly 2", replaced the post with an Easton EC90, the saddle with WTB Speed V, which will likely be replaced with a Rocket V in the near future. The Speed V is comfortable but heavy and thus has got to go. Also replaced the rear tire with a Racing Ralph since I wasn't real happy with how the the S-Works Renegade was hooking up while cornering and climbing.

Down the road when funds allow I will probably replace the wheels with Rovals to drop some more weight and improve acceleration. 

It's been a hell of a good time so far riding and tinkering. I may have gone overboard on the "entry level MTB." At this point I'm just glad they didn't have an S-Works Epic in stock or I probably would have ended up with it. That said, I will actually be competing in my first race tomorrow and can't wait for more. Wish I had started riding years ago.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Best of luck to you, and yeah, that could be considered "overboard"! In a good way, that is...


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Heh, yeah carbon Epic might be a bit over board for entry level, but as long as it's paid for I wouldn't worry about it.

I now have any even greater degree of bike envy, let's see some pics!


----------



## fuzzbomb (Sep 22, 2010)

Hadn't biked off road since the early 90s when I was dragging my cheap Fuji all over the place.

Fast forward to a couple months ago and I stumbled across this entry level wahoo for free and decided I would like to hit some singletrack again. I had forgotten how much fun it was, and even this small step up in equipment was light years better than my old rig.










I was hooked, but I realized two things pretty quickly:
1. I'm too old for a rigid bike, and
2. The wahoo wasn't worth a fork upgrade

So I sprung for another entry level bike. A bike that's a little more 'upgradeable', if needed. I don't plan on upgrading anything until it breaks though (killer deals excluded).

pedals are some nashbar-brand platform/clip-ins
chainstay protector is an old roadbike tube with zippys
the rest is stock for a 2010 Vertex 29er





































Here she is in her natural habitat...


----------



## daxman7 (Oct 31, 2010)

Giant Revel 2 2010
Stock Except for a Schwinn Pillow top Saddle


----------



## Hotrodvw (Aug 23, 2006)

This is catalog pic, but never the less, same bike. It's an '07 Rock Hopper Disc. I added CB Egg Beaters to it, otherwise 'stock'. So far, it's a blast!


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my old one that got me back into the game










Haro Flightline Comp. No mods really...

It had a Dart2 on it and Shimano drivetrain

Here is the new Entry level bike!
Santa Cruz 2001 Superlight









Mods:
Not pictured : New 2011 Suntour Epicon front fork (only have heard great things about it) also Santa Cruz decal set and Santa Cruz Steve Peat lock on grips

Pictured
Xtr Drivetrain 
Shimano XT Hydro brakes
Kool pads
Rebuilt Fox rear shock
2004 Rear Triangle 
Lizard skins chair protector 
Ergon Grips (nasty green)
Bontrager carbon fiber seat post
Specialized Carbon saddle
Bontrager Race X-light carbon fiber handlebars
Cane Creek S3 headset 
Panaracer Firestorm Tires
Mavic 717 Wheel set


----------



## mastacox (Nov 5, 2010)

New to MTBR, just got my first "real" mountain bike for a deal over at Performance Bike. Looking forward to putting it through it's paces, it's an amazing bike compared to what I've owned in the past 

2009 Mongoose Teocali Comp, XL Frame
Frame: Mongoose FreeDrive W/ 145mm travel
Fork: Rock Shox Tora 289 U-Turn 95-130 mm travel with alloy steerer
Rear Shock: Suntour Epicon air spring with rebound adjust and rotatable valve, 200x57 mm w/ 19x8 mm hardware
Brakes: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc, 160mm rotors
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX, Shadow mount
Shifters:	Shimano Deore 27 speed

And here are some pretty pictures for your enjoyment


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets see if I can get mine to post upMy bike is on th eleft and my son's bike is on the right. Both are Giant Yukon, im not sure what the year is on mt son's bike but mine is a 2008 Giant Yukon, with cateye wireless, shimano clipless, lizard skin wrap(i think) Rox shox dart1.
I will be upgrading to a FS real soon


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

here is a better pic of my sons bike


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

My 08 GT Avalanche that I picked up 2 months ago. The guy before me beat on it. But got it checked out and aside from minor things, its been good to go.

Only upgrade Ive done is replaced the grips with Oury Grips. Right now Im waiting on some platform pedals to replace the old ones.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

alien4fish said:


> My bike is on th eleft


That saddle looks really low to me. Is it like that all the time, or were you guys messing around in a pump track when you took that picture?


----------



## daxman7 (Oct 31, 2010)

daxman7 said:


> Giant Revel 2 2010
> Stock Except for a Schwinn Pillow top Saddle


Have upgraded since this picture.










Upgrades
Clarks S2 Hydraulic Brakes
Wheels Mavic Crossride Disc Mountain Bike Wheels
Shimano Deore Cassette 9 Speed
Sram X.7 9-Speed Trigger
Tires CST Cheyenne


----------



## Porschescum (Oct 29, 2010)

ThumperGary said:


> Here's my bike up on a river bluff in a Park called Klondike in St. Charles, MO....beginner bike but not a beginner park.....


Get back to ADVrider......

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's my latest ride, ton o' fun nearly literally... But boy does it corner!


----------



## Porschescum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine. First MTB. First bike in 20+ years. Bought used two weeks ago. Rebuilt the shocks, added heavier springs, riser bar, bigger seat, and have been enjoying the heck out of this old girl.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Porschescum said:


> Mine. First MTB. First bike in 20+ years. Bought used two weeks ago. Rebuilt the shocks, added heavier springs, riser bar, bigger seat, and have been enjoying the heck out of this old girl.


So retro looking! I love it


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Sooo not gonna let this great thread die. Here's a bump!!


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Schwinn S-25*

Well the trails in San Diego are soup, the family is over and were expecting more rain tonight. Here are some pics of my (Pacific) Schwinn S-25 its the bike that got me started until I bought my Teocoli Super. Spent too much cash on upgrades to sell, so I think I'll keep it.

Upgrades 
SR Suntour Epicon RLD Fork
SR Suntour Epicon LOD rear shock
SR Suntour CW9-XCM-V2 Chainwheel 
SR Suntour XCC front Dérailleur
Sinz Pro Platform pedals
Sinz Expert square-taper bottom bracket 
SRAM X7 rear Dérailleur 
SunRace M30 7-speed freewheel
Avid Single Digit 5 V-Brakes
Lizard Skins Moab Dual Comp Grip
Cane Creek S-3 Headset
WTB Rocket V saddle​


----------



## IcecreamLtDan (Aug 1, 2010)

New, to me anyway, Gary Fisher Piranha. It replaces my old Trek 3700. This is what it looked like when I first got it home. I've made a few changes since then, changed the seat, clipless pedals, added my rear rack, and added a bunch of dirt to it.


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

not the best pic but i just put the new pedals on. 2011 Reign 2, answer rove pedals, answer protaper DH bars, Funn stem, raceface bash guard, and ethirteen 34t chain ring.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

First non complete junk MTb, had a couple road bikes in the past. 
Went as Inexpensive as I could for the first bike to make sure I liked riding. 
Forge Sawback only changes so far are some cheap plastic platform. A flat stem and better rolling tires are next. I did go ghetto tubeless after getting a puncture on the first short ride. 
Plan on building my next frame


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Back button owned me, double post an hour later


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

my contribution.... 2011 23" specialized hardrock sport disc 29er. only mods so far ( ive only had it for 6 hours...sheeesh) are a specialized 175mm seat and the nifty red bottle holder.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

The most entry level bike you can get. My Trek 3500.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess you could say that this is still an entry bike as this is only the beginning of the second year that I have really been into more serious MTB. This is my second (good MTB) I am already planning on a DH bike in the spring/summer!!!



















So far I have added:
Hope QR Seat Clamp (not pictures)
Custom T6-6061 Bash Guard
Sram x-7 Rear Derailleur
Sram x-7 Trigger Shifters
Sram PG-991 Chain
Sram PG-980 Cassette
Lizard Skins Chain Stay Protector
ODI Rogue Lock-on Grips
Panaracer Fire XC-Pro Tires
Time Atac Alum and Azonic A-Frame Pedals

-Brett


----------



## dmcummins (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is my 2001 Klein. I havn't had much of a chance to ride it yet. But looking forward to spring. I think that I'll change to wider bar's, these are 23" and feel narrow to me. And I will probably change the seat.


----------



## bega_ilidza (Oct 20, 2010)

*Trek frame with small upgrades...*


----------



## rideintpa (Nov 22, 2010)

Not the best pic, but here she is


----------



## Jplaz (Oct 16, 2010)

2010(?) Forge Sawback 5xx Blue 19", all stock in that photo...


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got this a few days ago. $400 as-is. Cant wait to hit the trails!

Manitou Nixon Comp 145mm travel fork
Manitou Split RP rear shock
Shimano LX front derailleur
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Sram X7 shifters
Hayes HFX9 hydraulic brakes with 6" rotors
Kenda Nevegal tires


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

o0adam0o said:


> Just got this a few days ago. $400 as-is. Cant wait to hit the trails!
> 
> Manitou Nixon Comp 145mm travel fork
> Manitou Split RP rear shock
> ...


You got that for $400?! Hell of a deal!!


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

JasperIN said:


> You got that for $400?! Hell of a deal!!


I know, i couldnt pass it up. Ive been looking on craigslist for about 6mo. Found this complete bike and he even gave me some extra parts i sold for $50 hehe


----------



## Reidoo (Nov 21, 2010)

Upgrades:
Panracer tires
new pedels


----------



## briang747 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Heres my Baby!!*

This is my starter! Just got her last week! Had her out twice already......SWEET......cant wait to go again!:madmax: 2010 Lapierre tecnic 500!


----------



## skellington (Jan 18, 2011)

*long time lurker, new poster*

I have 3 rides on her so far consisting of single track, double track, and rides at the local park. Love the bike and the sport.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Hm... Looks good, but looks too much like the Diamondback recoil I saw in K-Mart.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

icalebkim said:


> Hm... Looks good, but looks too much like the Diamondback recoil I saw in K-Mart.


#1 Why were you looking at bikes in K-Mart?
#2 Don't be a dick
#3 It's from either Performance or Nashbar, afaik.


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

icalebkim said:


> Hm... Looks good, but looks too much like the Diamondback recoil I saw in K-Mart.


Wow man, thats just rude.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



hardtailkid said:


> #1 Why were you looking at bikes in K-Mart?
> #2 Don't be a dick
> #3 It's from either Performance or Nashbar, afaik.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

icalebkim said:


> Hm... Looks good, but looks too much like the Diamondback recoil I saw in K-Mart.


Does entry level mean anything to you? He obviously bought it from an LBS, look at the second pic. Way to be elitist.

You know, I could probably rip you legs off with my little sisters Schwinn but we won't go there.


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

icalebkim said:


> Hm... Looks good, but looks too much like the Diamondback recoil I saw in K-Mart.


and his signature is "The only thing that matters is enjoying the ride." -icalebkim

ps i havent seen a k-mart in years. BUT if i was to go into a k-mart i wouldn't be looking at bikes. maybe you just ventured over there from the toys.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey skellington, I see this is your first post... welcome aboard :thumbsup:
Nice bike, (don't listen to that @$$HAT) 
As a longtime Diamondback owner I can honestly say that you can spend a lot more money on a bike and get a lot worse bike.
Take care of it and it will last you for many years to come!


----------



## skellington (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the bike, and I don't mind that it is not a state of the art machine. I ride vintage motorcycles so this thing is really light, and handles great to me. Much better than a 20 bmx on the trails, and a little more work than my dirtbike.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to frequent Kmart (small town w/ no Tweak Mart) quite a bit and never once saw a DB. Not that I was shopping for a bike. More like waiting for wifey to finish.

On that note I do remember seeing a Honda bike in there. Hmm.

Dont let these flamers run you off skellington. The MTBR forums are chock full of ppl willing to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

skellington said:


> I like the bike, and I don't mind that it is not a state of the art machine. I ride vintage motorcycles so this thing is really light, and handles great to me. Much better than a 20 bmx on the trails, and a little more work than my dirtbike.


Dude rock what you got! Some people on the boards have a 3k plus build that I doubt ever sees the trails.

As long as you ride it and have fun who cares! When your skills need more bike then upgrade but until then just have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm gonna defend myself.

I never said that bike was from Kmart!

This is the specs from the diamondback site.
# NEW 6061-T6 Aluminum Recoil 4″ Trail Frame
# SR Suntour XCT 100mm Fork / Tuff Shock Rear Shock
# Shimano Acera rear derailleur w/SLM-310 8spd rapidfire shifters
# MX260D Double Wall Disc Rims
# Tektro Novela Mechanical Disc Brakes

OK specs.

The K-Mart store (in Australia) stocks a big range of Diamondback bikes. So mind your manners, take in account other people's location, and be quiet.


Nice bike, no doubt. If I mean any offence, I'll say sorry. That wasn't to be rude, either.


Koppuh Klyde: Some Time Ago. That was some time ago. And I've got a different location from you. And I go to Kmart because I have to go with my little brothers, while I look at the bikes and judge how long they'll last for before they break.



HONEST.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

2010 Trek Fuel Ex 9 27lbs 21" frame and my 2011 Trek/Fisher Wahoo 25.3lbs 21.5" frame (going to take another 1.6lbs off in a couple weeks so I will be in the 23lbs range Originally a 33lb bike


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Entry level? Hydro brakes, fox fork, and such? This scares me.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

That would be the deluxe entry level...


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Well my wahoo used to be entry level, til things started breaking and i just had to upgrade


----------



## skellington (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is my work bicycle:








I use this to hit the trails while I am doing "trail maintenance." Or "trail inspections". And YES, I get paid to ride trails. The bike is a Giant Yukon SE&#8230; well it was. The bike has over $900 of new and improved bicycle parts on. The only thing stock on the bike is the frame and the HORRIBLE forks (just springs in tubes).


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

skellington said:


> Here is my work bicycle:
> *snip*
> I use this to hit the trails while I am doing "trail maintenance." Or "trail inspections". And YES, I get paid to ride trails. The bike is a Giant Yukon SE&#8230; well it was. The bike has over $900 of new and improved bicycle parts on. The only thing stock on the bike is the frame and the HORRIBLE forks (just springs in tubes).


So where is the $900 in parts hiding?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

...and the improved ones? Wait a minute, I see a sterling silver kickstand!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

SWEET - pedals


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

o0adam0o said:


> Just got this a few days ago. $400 as-is. Cant wait to hit the trails!
> 
> Manitou Nixon Comp 145mm travel fork
> Manitou Split RP rear shock
> ...


Wow! Super clean and looks great. Great find.


----------



## TheGreatestBob (Jan 23, 2011)

Rode other's bikes for awhile...bought this 2 months ago.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

TheGreatestBob said:


> Rode other's bikes for awhile...bought this 2 months ago.


Entry level... come on... Really?!?! :madman:


----------



## TheGreatestBob (Jan 23, 2011)

Diamondhead said:


> Entry level... come on... Really?!?! :madman:


Yes, rly. Look above, I've been riding other's bikes regularly for the past 2 years. Finally got something of my own, my first true bike. So yes, my entry level bike.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

TheGreatestBob said:


> Yes, rly. Look above, I've been riding other's bikes regularly for the past 2 years. Finally got something of my own, my first true bike. So yes, my entry level bike.


Who am I to judge?... I suppose the term "entry level" is relative to your socieconomics status.

I just wish, that some day, my personal Interpetation of "entry level" matches yours. 

In other words... nice entry level bike, and I'm just a bit jealous. :thumbsup:


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

icalebkim said:


> Hm... Looks good, but looks too much like the Diamondback recoil I saw in K-Mart.


my first bike was a then 12 year old mountain bike from k-mart or a similar store, i rode it til it was 15 yrs old and had over 2k miles on it mostly from me, it was actually a decent bike for where it was purchased, the name on it was pacific


----------



## cashmoney916 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cannondale SL3*

purchased this weekend


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

henry9419 said:


> my first bike was a then 12 year old mountain bike from k-mart or a similar store, i rode it til it was 15 yrs old and had over 2k miles on it mostly from me, it was actually a decent bike for where it was purchased, the name on it was pacific


Then that would be your entry bike not a full carbon full squish 2k+ plus bike. There are other threads that you could post your bike in if you want to show it off (not blaming you for that I sure would want to if I had a bike that nice) But it sure does not belong in a thread focused on entry level bikes.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

C'mon, it's just faux-carbon stickers!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

TheGreatestBob said:


> Yes, rly. Look above, I've been riding other's bikes regularly for the past 2 years. Finally got something of my own, my first true bike. So yes, my entry level bike.


Two years experience does not equal entry level in my book.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok... after seeing some of the bikes on this page, namely a pair-O-Treks and a GT, I think the moderators should rename this thread "the entry level bikes we wish we had, but couldn't afford back when we were entry level riders"
Just sayin'


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

I started the same thread over at roadbikereview and the same thing happened. At first it was cool people posted their true entry level bikes. then full carbon bikes with ultegra and dura ace groups started showing up. It didn't really bother me at first but after a guy posted a sweet pinerello i started to think that people post their really nice bikes just because they want show off.


----------



## dhochy (Dec 30, 2010)

It's as easy as just ignoring the guys that are posting these outrageous bikes.

Let's get back to the subject at hand. There are still people posting legitimate beginner bikes. Cashmoney916 posted his first bike. Give the guy some feedback. Whats your opinion on this bike as a starter?


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure if I posted in here yet, but I'm sure I've did an upgrade since then if so. 
Another Forge Sawback, have swapped the dart for used reba race and added some used avid speed dial Ti levers. Trying to keep it as low cost as possible.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

dhochy said:


> It's as easy as just ignoring the guys that are posting these outrageous bikes.
> 
> Let's get back to the subject at hand. There are still people posting legitimate beginner bikes. Cashmoney916 posted his first bike. Give the guy some feedback. Whats your opinion on this bike as a starter?


You're correct... it's time to move on and just enjoy the show. :thumbsup: 
Don't think for a second, that I wasn't checking out Cashmonkey's C-dale, upon seeing it, the first thing that I did is google it. 
I'm a bit curious about the RST Deuce 100mm fork, I've never seen one, they kinda look like a First Air fork with a 1.5" steer tube... not that it matters, according to Cannondale it's exclusive only to Cannondale... too bad.
Nice truly entry level bike :thumbsup:


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

skellington said:


> Here is my work bicycle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you talking about


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> Then that would be your entry bike not a full carbon full squish 2k+ plus bike. There are other threads that you could post your bike in if you want to show it off (not blaming you for that I sure would want to if I had a bike that nice) But it sure does not belong in a thread focused on entry level bikes.


uhhh...i think you were confused, i was talking about a $100 dollar pacific from kmart not a full carbon bike...i wdont and never did have a full carbon bike so idk why your accusing me of posting one...


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

henry9419 said:


> uhhh...i think you were confused, i was talking about a $100 dollar pacific from kmart not a full carbon bike...i wdont and never did have a full carbon bike so idk why your accusing me of posting one...


Yes I am confused and that was defiantly my bad. I didn't read who posted what and I thought you were the owner of the GT. sorry. :madman:


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres my 2010 Gary fisher Wahoo disc. It was entry level but im not sure what it is now  

Heres the upgrades list
avid bb7s
Speed dial 7s
jagwire housings in white
sram x-7 shifters and derealiur 
shimmano chain
shimmano cassette 9 speed
white lock ons with the annonised clamps (in gold, red, blue, and black)
2008 Recon race (installed yesterday, havent gotten to ride it yet)
azionic fusion magnesium pedals
Kenda Nevengal front tire

Love this bike!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Brrrr...


----------



## rideintpa (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is a better pic of her


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

*My Gary Fisher Opie*

This is my steed, I hope the pictures came out its XC/AM I use it for any and evrything


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

How do you like those Crossmarks?

I have a set sitting in my room, waiting for the trails to dry out a little more.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone see a pic for 918biker?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

TheGreatestBob said:


> Rode other's bikes for awhile...bought this 2 months ago.


Entry level? It has Fox forks, XT cranks, Thomson post and stem etc etc. Entry level means "Inexpensive", typically under 1K... your just showing off!!


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

*sorry*

:madman: :madman: I am trying to up load my pics and for some reason it says that the image is to big and i cant figure out how to shrink it. Iam sorry if any is misled my bike does not have XT crank or FOX forks (I wish) it does have the following.
LX cranks
Deore F. Der.
XT R. Der.
Marzocchi Bomber 22RLO 100mm.
CST Cheyenne 2.4 front tire
CST Cabellero 2.25 rear tire
other than that it is pretty much stock


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I usually upload pics to flickr. It's easy to share whatever size you want from flickr - they give you BB code to copy-paste.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

918, he was talking to some guy that posted a full carbon ride. Hope you like yours, sounds cool!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

BMC Trailfox 03 2009
suntour epicon tad 100mm 140mm fork
wheelset Fulcrum rm 5
tektro disk f and r
slx crank
slx rear cassette 
slx rear mec 
slx front mec 
sunline v2 bars


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

SV11 said:


> Entry level? It has Fox forks, XT cranks, Thomson post and stem etc etc. Entry level means "Inexpensive", typically under 1K... your just showing off!!


ya I started the same thread on road bike review. People started to post bikes that weren't entry level. I called them out on it. But, apperently all anyone wanted to do was marvel at eachother's bike that weren't entry level at all. So i said some not so nice things and got banned for a while. . Whatever. i want to no longer be a part of something that contained so many delirious, unintelligent jag offs.


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> ya I started the same thread on road bike review. People started to post bikes that weren't entry level. I called them out on it. But, apperently all anyone wanted to do was marvel at eachother's bike that weren't entry level at all. So i said some not so nice things and got banned for a while. . Whatever. i want to no longer be a part of something that contained so many delirious, unintelligent jag offs.


Well theres 3 types of people on threads like these.

1) Showoffs
2) People that feel their FIRST BIKE is considered ENTRY level. 
3) People that dont know too much about bikes and not sure what exactly is considered entry level.

I find myself in group 2 and 3 lol Its my first MTB and i dont know much about bikes. I rather put it here than put it amongst high-end beasts/sleds and look foolish.

Either way i enjoy these threads cause most that post are excited about their bikes.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

o0adam0o said:


> Well theres 3 types of people on threads like these.
> 
> 1) Showoffs
> 2) People that feel their FIRST BIKE is considered ENTRY level.
> ...


I would say that your bike is entry level. It may not have been when it first rolled off the production line. but with trickle down tech its right on par with the other bikes in the thread. Now If it was a 2011 hifi or rumblefish I might disagree


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> I would say that your bike is entry level. It may not have been when it first rolled off the production line. but with trickle down tech its right on par with the other bikes in the thread. Now If it was a 2011 hifi or rumblefish I might disagree


Yeah i thought it was also. I wanted a good/cheap FS and was happy with my $400 purchase


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

jpeters said:


> BMC Trailfox 03 2009
> suntour epicon tad 100mm 140mm fork
> wheelset Fulcrum rm 5
> tektro disk f and r
> ...


Is this entry level enough for this thread ?? I am not sure what is considered entry level it has a suntour fork and the frame is a 09 and the wheels are 09.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

jpeters said:


> Is this entry level enough for this thread ?? I am not sure what is considered entry level it has a suntour fork and the frame is a 09 and the wheels are 09.


I wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think these threads are inherently materialistic. So while it might not be what spec4life had in mind when he started the thread 23 pages ago, being surprised when someone posts something high-dollar doesn't show a lot of insight into people.

I'd say that the bike that gets someone into the sport, or the first one they own personally, or the first one they own as an adult can all qualify as entry-level. A lot of adults "of a certain age" get into road riding and buy a Cervelo right out of the gate.

If I had to say where I think this thread should go to be useful to people getting started, it would be in showing how little a person really needs to go mountain biking, and, since the upgrades genie is out of the bottle, which upgrades can really improve the riding experience. So I don't necessarily like the presence of a $4000 bike, but if that's what someone buys when he decides he wants to be serious about mountain biking and it's time for him to own his own ride, fine.

Every now and then, someone posts a special-purpose quiver bike, like a first DH rig. Maybe it's not entry-level in the sense of getting into the sport of mountain biking in general, but it's an entry into a new discipline. So, fine.

Really, if we're going to play "look at what I own," crying when someone with more resources wants to play too is a little silly.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, so instead of bickering back and forth how about creating some new threads with more specific categories. How about:

- Post your < $1000 HardTail
- Post your $1000-2000 HardTail
- Post your > $2000 HardTail

- Post your < $1000 FS
- Post your $1000-2000 FS
- Post your > $2000 FS

Those would probably be a good resource for buyers to see what is possible with their budget.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

That's actually a good idea. It will keep the pigs in separate pens.


----------



## medadreamer (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a specialized rockhopper off of craglist, 
150 bones
how am i suppose to know the year and such.
All i can find is Specialized and 21







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

look it up on bikepedia... usually they have pictures of the bike for every year.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> OK, so instead of bickering back and forth how about creating some new threads with more specific categories.


Good idea. I like it.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think these threads are inherently materialistic. So while it might not be what spec4life had in mind when he started the thread 23 pages ago, being surprised when someone posts something high-dollar doesn't show a lot of insight into people.
> 
> I'd say that the bike that gets someone into the sport, or the first one they own personally, or the first one they own as an adult can all qualify as entry-level. A lot of adults "of a certain age" get into road riding and buy a Cervelo right out of the gate.
> 
> ...


I agree on some level. When a person decides to buy a bike they pretty much know that a 4000 dollar bike is not entry level and yet they post it in a entry level thread. doesn't make sense to me at all. And the "oh, well its my entry, cause its my first bike" Is just an excuse so that they can win our "look at what I own" game. Which is really lame IMHO.

Regretably this is a, "look at what I own" thread and that is why i am so flustered with people posting high dollar bikes. Its not becasue they "win" Its because they _want_ to win.

The funny thing is that people with high dollar bikes that post in the beginner corner are probably SLOW. The ones that post the entry level bikes in the race bike thread are more than likely very good riders, and don't care if they don't have the most expensive or best looking bike in the thread cause "Its not about the bike." (I love plugging that into post )


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

after a few changes i made, total $1,120


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

medadreamer said:


> This is a specialized rockhopper off of craglist,
> 150 bones
> how am i suppose to know the year and such.
> All i can find is Specialized and 21
> ...


Don't you wanna rotate those brakes a bit forward?


----------



## medadreamer (Jan 23, 2011)

what is the difference?
i've seen bikes with the brakes on both sides


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

toadwaker said:


> Don't you wanna rotate those brakes a bit forward?


 What does that mean?

Looks like a 2004 model. http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2004&Brand=Specialized&Model=Rockhopper&Type=bike


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

medadreamer said:


> what is the difference?
> i've seen bikes with the brakes on both sides


Sorry I am not sure if you've misunderstood me, what I mean is, the level of your brake levers looks uncomfortable, most people have them facing a bit more forward. Maybe it's just the picture angle. Happy riding!


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

rockNnachos said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Looks like a 2004 model. http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2004&Brand=Specialized&Model=Rockhopper&Type=bike


I think he is talking about the levers, they are pointing down.


----------



## Robot Monster (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been away from the scene for some while now, but it is amazing to see the Panaracer tires are still around, love that red, suits almost every bike. Of more importance is how great they work!


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

I was at a lbs window shopping and the tech was looking at my ride and he pointed out that my Bontrager Camino wheels being entry level are pretty stout, I asked him how so, he replied that they 36 spoke double wall eyeleted rims. I am guessing that it is a ggod thing and no need to upgrade anytime soon


----------



## kleinrider1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's my first bike and an updated photo.


----------



## srebeccan (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's my new bike! Specialized Myka HT Disc. All stock. Brand new to the sport and don't really know where to start, but I am excited to get out there and give it a try. I'm in Provo, UT, so I know that there are some good trails around.


----------



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

o0adam0o said:


> Well theres 3 types of people on threads like these.
> 
> 1) Showoffs


Its the same people that use any excuse to pose pics about. eg, someone asks about chainstay guards. There will always be someone who posts a pic of theirs up...

*ooh look, you can also see my full XTR setup and exotic uber $$$ rims in that pic too, completely accidental i fitted those into view, honest* lol gimps

There are some very nice bikes in this thread, dont get me wrong, but its really not the place for most of them. Ive seen the other price related thread on here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=685402 and i think that will end up a lot better (although this thread was started with the right intentions!)


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Does this count as entry level? The fork and wheelset are 2nd hand.









Frame	Santa Cruz Chameleon 2010
Fork	Fox 32 Vanilla 09'
Headset	Cane Creek S8
Stem	GT STEM
Handle Bars	FAS 
Front Brake	SHIMANO SLX 09'
Rear Brake	SHIMANO SLX 09'
Front Derailer	SHIMANO DEORE
Rear Derailer	SRAM X-7
Shift Levers	SRAM X-0
Cassette	SHIMANO DEORE 9 SPEED 11-34
Chain	SHIMANO DEORE 
Crankset	SHIMANO DEORE
Bottom Bracket	SHIMANO DEORE
Pedals	Wellgo CNC Platform B54 Sealed Bearing
Rims	ELEMENT DISC XSD-1 Black
Front Hub	ELEMENT DISC XSD-1 Black
Rear Hub	ELEMENT DISC XSD-1 Black
Spokes	DT Champion
Front Tire	Kenda Nevegal 2.35
Rear Tire	Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2
Saddle	WTB Rocket V Pro Saddle 2009 Black - Nicro Rails
Seat Post	Rockshox Reverb 30.9, 420mm
Seat Binder	santa cruz seat binder


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

random7100 said:


> Ive seen the other price related thread on here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=685402 and i think that will end up a lot better (although this thread was started with the right intentions!)


I'm a little surprised nobody else has taken TwoHeads' suggestion and started some of the other five threads he mentioned. I only have the one mountain bike, and it only fits in one of those classes, but I'm sure that there are people more-or-less following this thread with bikes in the other five.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

*lets try this again*

I think i figured it out with the help of my wonderful, who has way more patience for computers than i do. I would prefer to ride than sit an try to figure it out


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

2008 Trek 4300

Upgrades:
Rock Shox Tora 318 Coil
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 crank & BB
SRAM PG 970 road cassette 12-26
Specialized Body Geometry saddle


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys just got a new bike and an update- I moved out of the Entry level bike with this new bike but it still fell within entry level bike prices.

Before reading and viewing- I am completely aware this is not an entry level bike anymore but I am posting it because I am a new proud owner and I owned a bunch of entry level bike . And I hop this encourages some people to get out there and ride!

The pedals are on there because I commute to campus on this bike everyday and rocking clips and shoes isnt very practical...I need new flats...

Before: 2007 or 2008 Haro Flightline Comp









The next bike I purchased for $375- 2003 Santa Cruz Superlight (not entry level bike but entry level price for sure)









New bike: Acquired in a trade
Specs:
Cannondale Jekyll Frame (2004)
Manitou Minute 2 fork
Magura Marta hydro's
Chris King Headset
Chris King Iso Disc Hubs (Front and rear)
ZTR 355 tubeless wheels. (awesome)
Continental Mountain king 2.2 rear, WTB prowler MX 2.3 front
Fox float RL w/ pro pedal
Salsa bits (skewers, headset cap, seat clamp)
Thomson seatpost
Specialized saddle
Santa Cruz Peaty grip
XTR rear
LX front
XTR shifters
Scram chain
Easton Monkey lite CF handle bars
Kore Elite stem

All in at 28.85 lbs :thumbsup:

This thing bombs....love it! Its so fast.

Pics


----------



## MXPUNK"401" (Jan 28, 2011)

Kona DAwg DEluxe all stock as of now


----------



## MXPUNK"401" (Jan 28, 2011)

06 kona DAWG deluxe i ust picked up in was on ridden 3 times virtually brand new condition soooo glad i took the time to find the right bike.. Rides like a dream just need to get the rear shock adjusted to my weight


----------



## MXPUNK"401" (Jan 28, 2011)

kleinrider1 said:


> Here's my first bike and an updated photo.


 Hey upgrades look great


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Just built this bike up for someone and pieced it together with a few of my left overs. Only thing is I think the frame is going to be too big. Standover is about 30.5 inches. Her height is 5'10 and inseam roughly 32inches.


----------



## wanderinginhel (Dec 30, 2010)

*Heres my entry level*

Basically stock 2011 Rockhopper Expert 29er. Upgrades include truvativ bashgurard and Recon Gold TK fork.


----------



## rickgoing (Feb 20, 2011)

medadreamer said:


> This is a specialized rockhopper off of craglist,
> 150 bones
> how am i suppose to know the year and such.
> All i can find is Specialized and 21
> ...


That is 2004 Rockhopper. I have the same bike in 19 inch and the only upgrade I have done to it is put some clipless pedals on it. I am thinking about swapping out the fork but am not sure what is good that can accommodate v brakes?

You got a very nice bike for that amount of money and a frame that is very upgradable! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

*Updated Wahoo*




























Put on a new set of mountain kings supersonic, mavic crossride, and deore lx crankset.
Did all the work my self


----------



## JeffrWRX (Mar 10, 2010)

My EX 8 on its way to ride



















-Jeff


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

'11 wahoo disc.. Love it


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

JeffrWRX said:


> My EX 8 on its way to ride
> 
> -Jeff


Not entry level

And your pics are too big


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I think the pics are NICE, but yeah probably not an entry-level bike even though that's a nebulous term.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

My 4300 disc, almost had her 1 week now.


----------



## BigMeanie33 (Aug 19, 2010)

My new HardRock SD 29er brought home last night. All stock except new grips only ridden in the LBS so far








.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

After climbing a 33% grade hill

2010 Cannondale CO2 F7

Upgrades:
RockShox Tora 318 U-turn
Wellgo WAM-B67 platforms
Comfier seat nabbed off of my old bike

Planned upgrades:
lock-on grips
9-speed drive train
Avid BB7 brakes (180mm in front, 160 in back)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Drivetrain upgrades are expensive and overrated, IMO. If it shifts well, you're good. If something's worn out, replace it. "Something" is almost never the shifter, IME. If your bike doesn't shift well, look at the cables and housings before you start looking at expensive bits.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Drivetrain upgrades are expensive and overrated, IMO. If it shifts well, you're good. If something's worn out, replace it. "Something" is almost never the shifter, IME. If your bike doesn't shift well, look at the cables and housings before you start looking at expensive bits.


Oh I had no intention of "upgrading" the drivetrain until something breaks. But when something does break I am planning to move from an 8-speed to a 9-speed. Unless it's just the chain, as that does not warrant replacing most of the drive system.


----------



## brucoh (Mar 31, 2008)

My 2005 Hardrock Sport. I bought this bike new in '05 but was never really happy with it because it was so damn heavy. We moved about 3 years ago and I've been out of biking since due to work and just generally being lazy. Finally pulled my head out of butt a couple of months ago and took it down from the ceiling of my garage. I decided to buy a lighter fork to replace the very heavy stock RST and also a new stem to replace the hideous Mobius brick that came on the bike. Well, that all turned into more and more buying until I've almost replaced everything but the frame. In hindsight, yeah I should've just bought another bike for what I paid for the upgrades, but I guess buying things a little at a time was easier than the sticker shock of new bike. I've dropped about 6 pounds off the bike with the upgrades so I'm pretty happy with it now. Anyway, it's not my first bike. I started out with a Trek 820 in 1994 and then got a used Klein Fervor in 1997 (still have that).


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It's true that "upgrades" end up costing more after-market than if you just saved up for a new ride. However, it's fun to tinker and try out different parts one at a time, then go ride and test it out. Plus, all those good parts can always make it to a new frame or a new bike in the future. Nice looking ride!


----------



## brucoh (Mar 31, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> It's true that "upgrades" end up costing more after-market than if you just saved up for a new ride. However, it's fun to tinker and try out different parts one at a time, then go ride and test it out. Plus, all those good parts can always make it to a new frame or a new bike in the future. Nice looking ride!


Yep, that's the plan. I have my eyes daily on ebay and craigslist for a good deal on a frame. I do like building my own bikes. I bought my Trek 820 as a frame and fork only in '94 and built it with various parts. Mostly used parts off friends bikes because I was a poor college student back then, but it ended up being 10X better than a stock Trek 820. My dad actually still rides that bike today. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

*before and after*

  :thumbsup: 
current upgrades:
03 Marz. Dirt Jumper 2 130 mm. 20 mm. thru. axle (made in Italy)
LX shifters 
XT rear cass. & XT rear hub and Sun Rhino lite wheel
Sun Big Fat Mammouth front rim w/ sun ringle hub
Avid BB7 Brake 185 front 160 rear


----------



## ultracranksprocketneck (Mar 7, 2011)

My new ride. Bone stock 10 Pitch Comp.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's my entry-level 29er; a 2010 Access XCL 9r 9.5 from Performance. It's ridiculous how few original parts I have left on it - I should have just bought a 9.7 model to begin with. 
Over the past year I've upgraded every component except the wheelset, tires, rear shifter/derailleur, and frame. You'd almost think I had a "problem" (especially if "you" is my wife):

*Headset:* FSA Orbit ZS-3
*Pedals:* Forté Convert Platform pedal
*Handlebar:* TruVativ Stylo 680mm (26.75in), 20mm rise 
*Stem:* TruVativ Stylo Race 110mm with 31.8 clamp
*Grips:* Ergon GC2-L 
*Saddle:* WTB Speed V Comp
*Fork:* RST M-29 100mm air fork
*Brakes:* Shimano XT M775 with 203/180mm F/R rotors
*1x9 conv:* Paul Love Components Chain Keeper (35mm)
*Crankset:* Shimano Deore M590 Hollowtech II with external BB (32T middle ring only)


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Picked this up Thursday. Had been riding a hardtail for about 10 rides and realized quickly I wanted something a bit softer. Today's first ride went well, minus me crashing. Oh well


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

My ever changing 1st-ish MTB
Started life as a 19" Forge Sawback, with a few small upgrades. But never felt comfortable on it, Bought the wife a 15" Leader frame to transfer some old parts onto and I liked the way it felt. So ordered a 17" Leader while they where on sale at Bluesky. 
As of now the only thing left on mine form the sawback is the wheels, cassette, and cables, and BB5 brakes

Fork is now a RS Reba Race (craigslist find)
Crank is SLX with big ring removed
X7 front derailleur
X9 rear derailleur
X0 gripshifts with cut down ritchy foam grips
Stem and carbon bar sette combo from pricepint
SpeedDial7 brake levers.
Shimano 520 pedals
WTB silverado saddle
Lot's of ebay, craiglist, and last year stuff for cheap.

I like the smaller frame tons more, standover height stayed about the same. Bottom Bracket clearance went up a little bit though. With the new frame I now feel more like I'm driving the bike, rather than just being the motor and along for the ride. Before it took everything I had, (fairly fit, 5'11" and 215#) to get it to do a manual, now it's much much easier. And the gripshift rocks.









And the wifes in porocess bike


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

Goose love!

I sold my 2010 Trek 4500 and got this last week, a 2009 leftover Meteore Comp. It came without pedals and the seat felt odd so I put a speed v on it. Specialized Enduro wheels (sun sos 32). Today (bottom 2 pics) was it's maiden voyage at Paris Mountain State Park. I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## ultracranksprocketneck (Mar 7, 2011)

Found a little trail in my backyard.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

ultracranksprocketneck said:


> Found a little trail in my backyard.


Dude...massively oversized photos of abysmal quality. Taken with a cell phone or what?

The unusual composition of the first photo is pretty cool though and I like the lighting from a low sun. Nicely done. Now if only your imaging device didn't make everything look like a water-color painting and you could shrink the photos to 50% or even less.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Doesn't bother me...I can scroll. 

Anyways, nice bike! Is that an FSR Xc or a Camber? I almost sprung for a 2010 FSR XC, very nice ride.


----------



## ultracranksprocketneck (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a Pitch Comp. 

They are crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## lonewolf5419 (Mar 13, 2011)

my bike


----------



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

2010 Gt Outpost frame
Rock Shox Tora fork, Sram X5 shifters and derailleurs, Cane Creek headset, Shimano Deore crank, Avid elixir 5(but not on in this pic) Mavic Rims, Shimano deore hubs, and Kenda Nevegal tires.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

ultracranksprocketneck said:


> They are crappy cell phone pics.


But they're *HUGE* - makes this entire page three screens wide.


----------



## Snagged7 (Feb 15, 2011)

rockNnachos said:


> Goose love!
> 
> I sold my 2010 Trek 4500 and got this last week, a 2009 leftover Meteore Comp. It came without pedals and the seat felt odd so I put a speed v on it. Specialized Enduro wheels (sun sos 32). Today (bottom 2 pics) was it's maiden voyage at Paris Mountain State Park. I like it :thumbsup:


Ahhh, Paris Mountain is my neck of the woods. Are there a lot of good trails up there you like?


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

*2009 GT Avalanche 2.0*

My own bike is a few posts up and this is my oldest son's bike. I've been meaning to take some photos of it now that we've finished the upgrades.

This is a XS-sized 2009 carry-over model that we bought last year from Performance Bicycle on clearance for just $251 after discounts. 
It was a V-brake model originally to which we added a new yet crazy inexpensive Mavic CrossRide wheelset plus some used take-off parts 
I had; Kenda K-831 Dual Sport 26x2.2 tires, Avid BB5 mechanical disc brakes, and a TruVativ Five-D crankset (run 1x8 with a Paul 
Components Chain Keeper). His take off parts - Alex V-brake wheels, Tektro brakes and Shimano crankset - go onto my vacation bike.

I would have done nearly anything to have a bike remotely like this when I was a kid myself. Shoot, I would have done backflips to have
a bike this nice just a couple of years ago! Complete with a nice hydraulic lock-out fork, this bike is far better than what you could buy from
the nearby Trek store for more than twice what we have in it.

With all their computers and game consoles and iPods, kids these days don't know how good they've got it.


----------



## erikgenerik (Jan 6, 2011)

*My first MTB*

Here's my 2009 Jamis durango 2.0. It's not much but it kicks ass on the trails and takes anything I throw at it! 
It's got RST omega forks w/ hydro lockout, aquila hydro disc brakes, and kenda komodos. I frickin love it!


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

erikgenerik said:


> Here's my 2009 Jamis durnago 2.0. It's not much but it kicks ass on the trails and takes anything I throw at it!
> It's got RST omega forks w/ hydro lockout, aguila hydro disc brakes, and kenda komodos. I frickin love it!


Jamis *Durango* bike, Tektro *Aquila* brakes and Samsung ST60 digital point-and-shoot camera, yes?

Bro, you gotta turn off that date-stamp. Totally ruins your photos. The photo's date is on the file and in the EXIF data within each photo already. It seems highly unlikely that you need the date again a third time right on the image itself (unless you're my 70-year old uncle).

For instance, the EXIF data already says the photo was taken 2011-03-11 01:27:38 (plus the EXIF includes camera model, focal length, ISO, aperture, shutter, white balance, flash, etc).


----------



## dpeck1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Every entry level hardtailer dreams of a new fork and a sweet set of wheels to drop pounds off their 30+ lb bike. I do too... a lot

I am happy with it now, I have so much fun pretending I'm on a DH bike with my wide bars and short stem. It fits me so much better than the day I brought it home. There are always going to be parts I'd like to upgrade, but they will wait until something breaks.

I think its the raddest looking f5 out there. ..._but_ its also mine, so, you know how that goes

Upgrades include:
Sunline V-One bar 745 
Sunline lock on grips
Truvativ Holzfeller stem 40mm
Selle saddle, no idea what model, found in dumpster
VP beartrap pedals
Race Face bashguard
Third Eye chain watcher
Vredestein Bull Lock tires 2.35
some zip-ties and housing
old tube fork mud flap
Crud Catcher (not pictured)

Weight: not light 
cost for upgrades: 112 bucks (bashguard, pedals, and grips were gifts)

Wish list:
chain guide

Only things left to die, mandatory upgrades:
hydraulic brakes of some sort
external bearing crank
seatpost 
wheels
shifting

The stock pic isn't of my bike, its a larger frame. But it looked exactly like it when I got mine.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Just picked her up on Monday after more than six months of building her up. Took her out on her maiden voyage yesterday before the storm hit and I am in love!!
2010 On-One Inbred 29er (steel frame)
2007 RST M-29 100mm Air fork
Stan's Flow rims w/ Shimano M629 hubs (f/r)
Halo ChoirMaster 29x2.35 (heavy but do pretty good round here)
Race Face Evolve XC Low Rise bar and 90mm stem
Shimano XT m770 crank BBG Bash/32/22
Shimano XT dual-pull front derailleur
Shimano XT 11-34 cassette
SRAM X9 shifters and long cage rear derailleur
Avid BB7 brakes w/Speed Dial 7 pulls on Shimano LX Centerlock discs
Wellgo MG-1 pedals
Kalloy Uno aluminum seatpost with Woodman Deathgrip QR clamp
Giant branded saddle


----------



## brownnl (May 10, 2010)

I'm not completely new to the sport, but just started riding again after a 10yr break. I used to ride a ~'98 Cannondale Super V700 that I had sunk gobs of money into. This time around I went with a hardtail.

The ride is a '10 Gary Fischer Piranha. I has almost 1 full season on it. It's mainly stock with a few minor upgrades (ODI grips, WTB saddle, Nevegal 2.35 & 2.1 tires, cheap Cateye computer, low end Shimano clipless pedals, etc.). No immediate plans for upgrades unless I start breaking parts. I have considered a larger front disc though since I'm a bit of a heavyweight @ 210lb.



















Loaded up ready to go...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

People who have larger rotors swear by them, and it's a relatively cheap change. You just need a larger adapter and the rotor itself.


----------



## Bucktown (Feb 12, 2011)

2011 Marlin
Tora TK 
Avid BB7s 185/160
Shimano M542 cranks
M520 Pedals
M770 EBB
x.9 Rear Shifter
x.9 Rear Derailleur 
Salsa 34t SS chainring (1x9)
PG 950 11-34
Pauls chain keeper
Ritchey riser bar and 90mm 4 bolt stem
Ritchey Comp saddle
ODI lock-ons

This bike is basically a 1x9 x.9 level Mamba, with better brakes. Next will be the rollers!


----------



## Major Tom NZ (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's my first mtb bike, all stock except for a pedal upgrade

My daughter says its gotta have a name so I recin we shall call it the Green Goblin

Went for its first ride today

The seat is giving me thoughts of king kong and some guy called Roger


----------



## jadrum37 (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking for more outdoor activities for the spring and summer we decided to get some bikes and hit the trails. Just brought them home yesterday. I wish I could plug the lbs we visited, but not sure if it violates forum rules.








Scott Scale 29er comp for me. Immediate change will be the seat, it hurts.
http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/product/10040/55529/218204








Marin Pioneer Trail for her. She thought she wanted a hybrid until I made her try a mtb, for once she admitted I was right.
http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=1574


----------



## whitekangaroo (Mar 13, 2011)

here is my 2011 dawes roundhouse 2500 fresh out of the box and still gettin tuned,bought it for my 50th bday next year,i feel like a kid and ill never grow up!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Can you shoot it from the left, down at the bottom bracket?

I'm always curious to see where the pivots are located on FS rigs, and it's often really hard to find clear shots of that.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Robot Monster (Feb 13, 2011)

How many of these are really 'entry level'? I counted only one or two, cut the bollocks and post some real entry level bikes!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> pic lifted from the BD site


Thanks.

Guess I could have done a little legwork myself that time.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Robot Monster said:


> How many of these are really 'entry level'? I counted only one or two, cut the bollocks and post some real entry level bikes!


Define _entry level._


----------



## safme (Oct 8, 2009)

Here we go :skep:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^
I was starting to post the same thing. 

Result of the last time it happened.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7752522&postcount=1114

I actually did start a $1000-$2000 hardtail thread, and it got a few contributions and then died. I think that people have more fun posting in a thread where they get to stomp all over the entry bikes with their greater spending power.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

IMHO:


*Low-end/department store/craigslist - $0-200*
Generic "forks" and lowest end Shimano/SRAM parts

*Entry level - $200-800*
Low end Suntour/RST/RS Dart forks, Deore/SLX/X4/X5 parts, aluminum frames

*Mid-range - $800-1,500*
Dart3 up to SoloAir Tora forks, Deore up to XT parts, aluminum frames

*Upper Middle - $1,500-3,000*
Best bang for your buck price range IMHO. Anywhere from a carbon fiber hardtail with XT/XTR components to a full suspension with RS dual-air, Fox, XT and X9/X0 parts.

*Middle Upper - $3,000-5,000*
Great bikes, not a whole lot to upgrade. Full XT/X9/X0 bikes, carbon fiber full suspension, titanium, and boutique brands.

*High End - >$5,000*
Highest end components available. X0, XX, XTR, etc.


Maybe arbitrary, but it seems to fit the component spec and engineering level of the bikes in those price ranges. From what manufacturers offer, it seems this is what their marketing teams have decided.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, I think a "post your cheap bike" would be fun. I like my cheap bike, and have put many miles on my cheap bikes in the past. Let's see yours!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7879256


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

When I hear "entry level" I think of... entry level.. your first mountain bike which entered you into the hobby/sport.. which for most people is a bike frm academy or wally world.

After that you get your first REAL bike from a bike shop, something more than $300 but less than a grand or so.. and then on from there depending on how serious and intense you get with it.

the idea that a $700 bike is "entry level" seems to me to be.. utterly retarded.. nothing about a bike of that level is basic, simple, cheap or anything else one would associate with "entry level"

Reminds me a lot of Photography forums, where someone will post some pics they took with thair el-cheapo $700 DSLR camera. They are not professional photographers and do not get paid for their pictures, they just enjoy the hobby. And of course withing a post or 2 somebody will chime in that the pics are not too awful considering they are not using a $1200 camera with a $900 lense.. which after all.. if your going to take picturs of your pet cat.. nothing less $1500 of camera is worth looking at.

Its just part of human nature, if I spent $3000 on my bike and you spent a grand on yours, I have every right to look down on you and my opinion will always trump yours because I have a better more expensive bike, and am thus superior to you and every way and in fact, should be view by the likes of you as a demigod.


----------



## lebike (Mar 13, 2011)

*New Trek Mamba and Custom Stand*

Bought the bike on Saturday - built the stand today using 1/2 inch piping, plastic tubing and some spray paint.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Define _entry level._


Well, a rich n00b with a nice >$1000 full susp. ride is still a n00b.

So if a poor noob has more skills than the rich n00b does he deserve to post his ride here?

Too much bs. Entry level schmentry level.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Well, a rich n00b with a nice >$1000 full susp. ride is still a n00b.
> 
> So if a poor noob has more skills than the rich n00b does he deserve to post his ride here?
> 
> Too much bs. Entry level schmentry level.


 If you're a noob and buy a $4000.00 fs bike as your very first bike, that makes you entry level, not your bike. You could have 10 years riding experience and buy a $600.00 new ht and that would qualify as an entry level mtb. The thread title says entry level mtb, not entry level mtb rider.

Just my .02


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

If I buy a basic hardtail bike with a Dart fork for $600 and strip parts off it to make it 1x9, is it still okay to call it 'entry-level'? What if I get great deals on a nicer fork and brakeset - still eligible to be considered 'entry-level'. What if I put $1,000 into my beginner bike over the course of a year - still okay to post it in this thread? I think the answer should be 'Yes".

If anyone wants to see photos of as-bought entry-level bikes they might as well just go to the mfr's site, no?


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> If I buy a basic hardtail bike with a Dart fork for $600 and strip parts off it to make it 1x9, is it still okay to call it 'entry-level'? What if I get great deals on a nicer fork and brakeset - still eligible to be considered 'entry-level'.


The title to this thread is "Your Entry Level MTB (Pics and *Upgrades)*"...what do you think?


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

rockNnachos said:


> If you're a noob and buy a $4000.00 fs bike as your very first bike, that makes you entry level, not your bike. You could have 10 years riding experience and buy a $600.00 new ht and that would qualify as an entry level mtb. The thread title says entry level mtb, not entry level mtb rider.
> 
> Just my .02


That was my point. I think the problem is that theres no place for a person to put his/her full sus. trailbike pics. If they dont ride all-mountain, freeride or downhill (and now 29ers)then this is the place to put their pics. Maybe AndrewSwitchs $1000-2000 thread should be bumped or renamed so it might get more use.

In the end its not that big of a deal. All I have to do is scroll down past the post/pic if I dont wanna see the bike. Does make me wonder if I had 2 grand to throw down on my first ride if I would have put pics here. rft:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I bumped my thread the other day. It got a couple more posts, but I think people have more fun arguing on this one.

I'd hoped that some other people, with appropriate bikes to start them, would start the other threads that TwoHeadsBrewing suggested. Starting a thread by saying, "I don't own a $2000+ FS rig, but post yours" seems a little odd to me.

Honestly, I'm not even that strong an objector to people posting high-dollar bikes. This is the beginner's forum and most people posting bikes have low post counts. It may be a little contrary to what the OP had in mind, but that was over a year ago, he doesn't seem to be on the site anymore, and once you put something on the 'net, you don't really have any control over what happens to it anymore anyway. I was more hoping to create a thread that was a little more useful as a resource for people figuring out what their budget will buy (which is why someone needs to start the sub-$1000 thread, because that seems like a much more common "what bike?" request) and maybe also some contributions from more seasoned riders showing how little is really necessary to have fun riding everything in their part of the country.

If someone has a $1000-$2000 hardtail they want to post again, or, what the hell, a FS rig, here's the link.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=685402


----------



## smoothsaleens7 (Dec 3, 2010)

*entry level bikes what??*

so... thought this was entry level, but have been drooling over most (if not all) of your bikes for the past 45 minutes. My entry level bike had wheels and brakes, and that was about it.

My next entry bike is my baby that means more to me than my car, but was still under $500. (grey one. yellow one is my road bike)

Forgive me, but as I am on a budget, if it gets dirty and doesn't break all the time, its good enough for me. Now I just need a girlfriend who meets those requirements


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Dear Thread Nazi's,

Get a life!

Signed,

The rest of us.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Dear Thread Nazi's,
> 
> Get a life!
> 
> ...


Dear people that try to speak for "the rest of us",

Please don't. 

Thanks!


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Dear people that try to speak for "the rest of us",
> 
> Please don't.
> 
> Thanks!


You don't currently fall in the "rest of us" category.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> You don't currently fall in the "rest of us" category.


Why not? And who makes these categories anyways?


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Why not? And who makes these categories anyways?


You broke out your different classes of bikes, essentially limiting what you thought should be included in this thread.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Negative ghostrider, I said it would make more sense to HAVE categories, period. I don't care what anyone else does, it doesn't matter to me if you post a $4k Noman Carbon in here. I like bikes!



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> OK, so instead of bickering back and forth how about creating some new threads with more specific categories. How about:
> 
> - Post your < $1000 HardTail
> - Post your $1000-2000 HardTail
> ...


----------



## enigami (Sep 29, 2009)

Fezzari Kings Peak XC

Crank Bros Eggbeater 1
Lizard Skins Peatey grips (not shown)

Future plans, upgrade fork. 
And replacing the Shimano SLX rear d with my Sram X9 off my old bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

enigami said:


> And replacing the Shimano SLX rear d with my Sram X9 off my old bike.


Sorry if you already know this, but in case you don't...

Shimano and SRAM rear derailleurs are not cross-compatible. So if you want to stick the SRAM rear derailleur back there, you need to change shifter too.


----------



## enigami (Sep 29, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Sorry if you already know this, but in case you don't...
> 
> Shimano and SRAM rear derailleurs are not cross-compatible. So if you want to stick the SRAM rear derailleur back there, you need to change shifter too.


i know, i've got SRAM X-7 shifters im going to put in the shimanos place. Thanks though.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Dear Thread Nazi's,
> 
> Get a life!
> 
> ...


How about you go and get better at MTB on your not entry level bike because you are obviously offended by the many experienced riders telling you that your bike is far above your ability level.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

brownnl said:


> I'm not completely new to the sport, but just started riding again after a 10yr break. I used to ride a ~'98 Cannondale Super V700 that I had sunk gobs of money into. This time around I went with a hardtail.
> 
> The ride is a '10 Gary Fischer Piranha. I has almost 1 full season on it. It's mainly stock with a few minor upgrades (ODI grips, WTB saddle, Nevegal 2.35 & 2.1 tires, cheap Cateye computer, low end Shimano clipless pedals, etc.). No immediate plans for upgrades unless I start breaking parts. I have considered a larger front disc though since I'm a bit of a heavyweight @ 210lb.
> 
> ...


Nice e36 m3

I got one too and it also transports my bike!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have one :c *sniffs*


----------



## Chronicrage (Mar 30, 2011)

obviously not my exact bike, but my first MTB since I was 12 years old


----------



## Genetic_Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up guys? Here's mine, a 2010 Marin Pioneer Trail Disc.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

lebike said:


> Bought the bike on Saturday - built the stand today using 1/2 inch piping, plastic tubing and some spray paint.


Cool Stand :thumbsup: I now have a new project to do at work:ihih: Do you use the stand as storage only or can you also wrench on the bike while in the stand?


----------



## Biarien (Feb 27, 2011)

*2001 Gary Fisher Mt Tam*

This wasn't an entry level bike when it came out, but I suppose it's entry level these days. All stock components, I believe, though the fork may be a 2002 model (not sure). I weighed it using a bathroom scale (me with bike - me without bike) and it seems to come in a few ounces under 25 pounds. :thumbsup:

I haven't really upgraded anything yet, and I'm not sure I plan to do much. I added the saddle bag and the chainstay protector, and have some bar ends coming in the mail. The grips aren't in the best shape (kind of sticky), so I may want to replace those, and I may want to find a new saddle as well, but for the time being it's in totally rideable condition. I'm looking forward to getting out on the trails soon.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Some may laugh @ my entry level FS MTB but after some suspension upgrades, it has proved to be a solid performer W/ me putting 3,400 relatively trouble free miles on it last year.

Here it is as I bought it.










After a few miles I noticed some misalignment of the rear suspension. I e-mailed some PIX to the online dealer where I bought it. The PIX went out on Monday, a brand new bike was @ my house on Friday. They sent a return shipping label, I packed the old bike in the replacement carton & it didn't cost me a dime for the replacement. After a thorough going over, the new bike proved to be in perfect order.

I originally paid $380 for it delivered. (reduced $200) it had good, albeit dated, frame design, decent suspension geometry, drivetrain/wheels, etc so I e-bayed some upgrades.

Rock Shox Recon 351 U-turn 85mm-135mm adjustable travel W/pop-loc remote lock-out (e-bay)
Fox RP23 air shock W/pro pedal (e-bay)
Sintered metal pad upgrade for the Pro-Max mech disc brakes (e-bay)
Kenda Kross tires for better road/hard pack performance. (online retailer)
Blackburn Mammoth 2 stage frame pump (online retailer)
Alien II multitool (online retailer)
DMR V8 pedals (LBS)
Miracycle HB end mirror (LBS) nearly indestuctible BTW
Ergonomic grips (LBS)
Serfas Saddle (LBS)
Topeak seat bag (LBS)
Serfas wireless computer (LBS)

After a total investment of just over $1000 here is how it looked last fall after 3,400 miles.










I started out weighing about 306# when I got the bike last March. By fall I was down to 231# so that says a lot for the durability of the frame.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Heres my Trek 3700 I've been beating around the woods for a year or so - just added new handlebars, stem and grips. Threw in a little mudding pic for ya'lls viewing pleasure too!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Entry level??? You be the judge.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

My Mongoose otero super with new ritchie bars, stem and rs Reba race upgrades. Future upgrades will at the very least see a better rear shock. The rebus fork is a far superior fork so I'd like to see what difference a fox float or similar would do for the rear. Other than that it all works well so unless it wears out I won't replace much else. Oh, I did replace the grips, cheap ones but more comfortable than the stock mongoose ones. Oh by the way, I got all the upgrades for a grand total of........ FREE, nice eh


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

xdeity said:


> My Mongoose otero super with new ritchie bars, stem and rs Reba race upgrades. Future upgrades will at the very least see a better rear shock. The rebus fork is a far superior fork so I'd like to see what difference a fox flOat or similar would do for the rear. Other than that it all works well so unless it wailers put I won't replace much else. Oh, I did replace the grips, cheap ones but more comfortable than the stock mongoose ones


Nice lookin' goose! I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, I really like it, I've recently been On the trail with some lads with far more expensive bikes and mine rode better!!!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

xdeity said:


> Thanks, I really like it, I've recently been On the trail with some lads with far more expensive bikes and mine rode better!!!


Define "rode better"


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Rode better - more comfortable, handled the rocks and small jumps better, just felt generally superior. Friend of mine has a giant reign x which is less than 6 months old, even he prefered the feel of my bike, although his was lighter. 
Another friend with a kona, not sure what model but he paid 2k for itcsaid the goose felt more stable and more able to take punishment, but he had generally better components and preferred his shifters and brakes, although I could not feel any difference between mine and his avid ones.
Generally very pleased with how the bike feels and performs, it heavy but since the upgrades is already about 3-4 lb lighter so that's a bonus


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

*newbie*

I'm new to the mountain bike world but I've fallen in love with it. Anyways here's my bike. It's an 06 (at least thats what i was told, not sure how to find out) GT Aggressor. Everything is stock except for the VP components clipless pedals that I just put on there 2 days ago. I got it for $100 in brand new condition. I like the bike but then again I haven't ridden anything better so I don't have much to compare it to. I don't want to "steal the thread" but any opinions would be really appreciated. Sorry the pics are s**t but my camera got a little banged so all I have is my cellphone.


----------



## tylmorelli30 (Mar 24, 2011)

*My Entry Level*

2005 Iron Horse. Most of the parts are from an older bike my brother gave me. Bought a new frame and upgraded some of the components.


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

My Bike by Eric Gillis, on Flickr


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*Dawes Dead eye*

My new "entry level" 29er SS










*sorry for the crappy urban pic. Maiden dirt run today!:thumbsup:


----------



## jvill408 (Jun 7, 2011)

*My Rockhopper*

Avid Code 5 hydraulic disc brakes
Shimano SLX crankset
Rockshox Reba fork
Chris King Headset
Specialized Toupe Expert seat 
Bontrager Seatpost
Specialized Pro stem
Kenda small block 8 tires


----------



## nq1234 (Jun 3, 2011)

xdeity said:


> My Mongoose otero super


Nice one!
Here is mine, Otero Super, 07 year model (got it cheap off craigslist)
I have installed a RockShox Ario RL rear shock on it so far, really like having the lockout lever.
I've ridden this bike hard for the two months or so I've had it and it's help up very well. I did break the little metal connector piece that connects the rear derailleur to the frame on one of my first rides with it, $5 dollar part though so no big deal.
Only upgrades I have in mind for the near future are grips, tires, and some grippier pedals. For that amount of money I've spent I'm super happy with it.


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

delete


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

here is my entry level bike 2007 K2 Crush bone stock with sram sx5 front sram sx4 rear sram sx4 rear der tektro discs dyna drive crank rock shox dart 1 Oh, by the way ,I bought it 2 days ago on craigslist for $75.I plan on getting some wellgo mc-1s and maybe some small upgrades if I take a liken to mtb


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)




----------



## squapple (Jun 7, 2011)

2011 Devinci Cameleon 3


----------



## dodgeball2d (Apr 20, 2011)

My entry level bike - a 2011 Giant Trance X4. Getting my endurance and general physical ability up slowly but surely, but I've really been digging it so far. Got it for about $1400 out the door. Was originally planning on a cheaper hardtail...around $500 or so, but I had the money and this one came highly recommended so I figured....wth.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

IMHO a pretty nice Craigslist find for $320.


----------



## mharon47 (Sep 1, 2010)

2008 Specialized Rockhopper
Upgrades:
Shimano SLX 9Speed rear Derailleur
Shimano Deore 9 Speed Cassette
Shimano Deore 3x9 shifters
SHimano 9 Speed Chain
Profile Design grips
Fibrax Mtb brake pads
Gobi XM saddle
Maxxis Crossmark Tire (Rear)
Maxxis minion DHF tire (Front)
Crankbrothers Eggbeater 1
Also replaced cables and housing recently.


----------



## gbellnz (Jun 10, 2011)

*In same boat...*

How would you rank the following bikes for intermediate level jumps and tracks?

Kona Fire Mountain XC
Kona Cinder Cone XC
Merida Matts Trail 300D
Merida Matts 40D
Specialized Hardrock Pro

How does full suspension compare to hard tail?

Cheers in advance for your help!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Full suspension doesn't belong on a pump track. It doesn't let you pump, and interferes with boosting a jump. That's not to say that it doesn't belong on a big jump or flow line - they're often designed so you don't have to boost. But there's a reason that dirt jump kids are on little hardtails with slack head angles and short chainstays.

All those were XC hardtails. Kona tends to have slacker head angles than a lot of brands, which should make landings a little more forgiving. The Hardrock has a little bit of a cult following as a long-travel hardtail, when paired with a (warranty voiding, but who cares) long-travel fork. If what you want is something for pump tracks and flow lines, though, a purpose-built dirt jump or slopestyle bike is probably what you're looking for.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

My Baby


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

That's my baby. 2010 Felt Q520.

Upgrades (so far) :thumbsup:
Marzocchi Marathon LR fork
Continental tires (can't remember which ones offhand and don't feel like walking outside to check)
Avid BB7 185mm mech disks up front (amazing!!!)
Crank Bros Candy 2 pedals
Easton Monkeylite XC bar
Crank Bros lock-on grips
Comfier seat (cant remember the brand offhand)

Upgraditis much? I've had it for less than a year!


----------



## egapal (May 15, 2011)

2011 Trek - GF Mamba (all stock)


----------



## uberjeff (Jun 12, 2011)

My new Cannondale Trail SL4. It is 100% stock right now. I'm just getting back into riding after about 10 years.


----------



## bluenotefan (Jun 12, 2011)

*Nice bike.*



XCSKIBUM said:


> Some may laugh @ my entry level FS MTB but after some suspension upgrades, it has proved to be a solid performer W/ me putting 3,400 relatively trouble free miles on it last year.
> 
> Here it is as I bought it.
> 
> ...


***************************************************************************
I like the .22 bolt gun, it reminds me of a single-shot bolt-action .22 I shot growing up. Really fun rifle. How do you like the Ergonomic grips?

P.S. Sorry for editing out your photo's. The board wouldn't let me quote you verbatim due to low post-count.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

bluenotefan said:


> ***************************************************************************
> I like the .22 bolt gun, it reminds me of a single-shot bolt-action .22 I shot growing up. Really fun rifle. How do you like the Ergonomic grips?
> 
> P.S. Sorry for editing out your photo's. The board wouldn't let me quote you verbatim due to low post-count.


That's hardly a "22 bolt gun", it's an 8X57IS (8mm Mauser) that shoots a 200gr bullet @ 2730 fps. (A 22lr shoots a 40gr bullet @ about 1100 fps!) It's more than adequate for any North American big game. I was hunting Black Bear in the Adirondack mtns. when I took that shot during a break.



















As far as the grips go, I love them. I have a slightly twisted right arm from a fracture that healed crooked some 35+ years ago. My grips end up twisted in relationship to each other too. They make it much more comfortable for me.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

2004 or 2005 Specialized Hardrock Sport (pic borrowed from dogs with passion thread  )










upgrades:

Fork: Marzocchi Bomber Z3
Wheels: Sun Rhyno Lite/Deore Hubs
Brakes: Avid BB7
Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7 (Jagwire housings/cables)
Headset: Woodman Axis
Stem: Easton EA50
Bars: Easton EA50 Riser
Shifters: Deore
Rear Derailer: Deore
Casette: Shimano 9spd HG50
Saddle: Planet Bike A.R.S.

Left to upgrade: Seatpost and frame :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*My Yakuza Aniki*

Here's mine...

A genuine 2006 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki, with factory upgraded parts, such as the fork.

This bike is my first one and from april last year, its was brand new, never riden, and half-priced (yay!)...

and btw, coolest pic evar on the thread 








So here it is...

2006 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki
Color matched factory upgraded Marzocchi Drop-Off III 1500mm fork
X-Fusion Glyde-R coil rear shock
203mm Hayes disc
Rear Hayes IH2 (MX2) and Front BB5
Upgraded rear derailleur SRAM X-7 (originally SX-5)
2x8 drivetrain
FSA Crank w/ Welgo pedals
WTB Moto-Raptor 26x2.4 tires (those sucks real hard, need to change them)
WTB Dual-Duty Rims
Iron Horse steering (handlebar, stem, etc.)
SRAM SX-4 shifters
Added Truvativ Shift Guide chain tensioner
Upgraded saddle for confort (WTB originally)

Need to upgrade :

Tires
Rear shock (not really, but a Van R would be nice doh)
Brakes (BB7 MTB will be really nice)

I love it and it loves me... couldn't ask for more, even the paint agreed


----------



## hlpressley (Jun 12, 2011)

One more to post pics...


----------



## hlpressley (Jun 12, 2011)

2011 GF Marlin 29'er

Just picked it up today. Looking forward to getting on the trails for the first time.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

*My Trek 4300*

Can't post the link yet! Trying to up my post count. I'll come back and update when I'm there...

Upgrades:
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Front
Kenda Small Block 8 2.1 Rear
Wellgo WAM-D10 Pedals
Oury Mountain Grips (not pictured


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

My avalanche, forte atb comp pedals, cheap shimano alivio crank 22-32-42. Getting new wheelset and discs and then save for a new bike. Already have 30 miles of trail use on it (only went 3 times, once with gf so that ride wasn't long). Took it on some pretty good trails lots of rocks, bumps, trees laid out (which I jump over ) stuff like that. Has not given me one issue and its light as hell.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ElmnTfrliF (Oct 30, 2010)

I picked up a 2007 Jamis Dakar last year off of a friend. It's a little heavy, but it's been a good bike to get back into riding.

Original: 









Current:









I've (foolishly? ) added a bunch of stuff to the bike, but it's quite nice now.

2011 Fox F120 RL Fork
2008 Fox Float RL Shock
2010 Avid BB7s
Kurt Kinetic computer with speed, cadence, and heart rate
Shimano disc hubs /w Rhyno lite rims
Kenda Nevegal 2.1 F/R
Nashbar clipless pedals


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

This is what I've been rolling the past couple of months:










2011 Diamondback Sorrento

SS Conversion
Shimano cranks with interchangeable chainrings. 42/16 street, 32/16 trail.
Diamondback BMX platforms
Shimano Alfine tensioner

Avid FR5 levers

Kenda Kwick XC tires with self sealing tubes for trails
Bontrager H2 tires with regular tubes for street

Bought it for $240, put about $190 into it (mostly shop labor, since I didnt have the tools to do it all myself..


----------



## mr mystery (Jun 13, 2011)

JUst grabbed a Trek 3700 it's stock all the way, will ride this to get back into it after a 10+ year hiatus. My shop offers unlimited tune ups for 2 years so once that's up I'll probably do the upgrade. This bike will get me back into it. 

I wanted to post up a pic but I guess I need 9 more posts before that's possible. :madman:


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

*2011 Trek Gary Fisher Collection Wahoo*

I love whoring off my wahoo. 
My first 'real' mountain bike, and I've tuned it to perfection.
Damn, still can't get the hang of posting pictures.


----------



## bluenotefan (Jun 12, 2011)

XCSKIBUM said:


> That's hardly a "22 bolt gun", it's an 8X57IS (8mm Mauser) that shoots a 200gr bullet @ 2730 fps. (A 22lr shoots a 40gr bullet @ about 1100 fps!) It's more than adequate for any North American big game. I was hunting Black Bear in the Adirondack mtns. when I took that shot during a break.
> 
> As far as the grips go, I love them. I have a slightly twisted right arm from a fracture that healed crooked some 35+ years ago. My grips end up twisted in relationship to each other too. They make it much more comfortable for me.


Oh, haha. Don't know how I missed that long bolt, in the original photo, lol. My friend has a K98 that I love. The action is smooth as silk. Definitely well-made rifles. In any event, nice bike and nice rifle!

Also, thanks for the input on the ergo grips. I think I'll snag a set the next time I'm at the LBS.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a new crankset, cage pedals, wheelset and a set of bb7s. Lovin this bike every time I ride it. 



Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Say What Now? (Jun 22, 2011)

alot of sweet looking bikes in here


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also all for less then $315 including the bike.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Say What Now? (Jun 22, 2011)

haha i seen your bike on the nation


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Say What Now? said:


> haha i seen your bike on the nation


Lol nice its always cool seeing people from other fourms.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Say What Now? (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah lol im the very last post

heres a pic of my new whip!


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's my Giant Revel 1. Completely Stock at the moment

This is the Medium, but i think i maybe should have gotten even smaller.

I'm 5'8'' but have a 28 inseam, had to cut 3" off of the seatpost to ride comfortably.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Even with that inseam, I can't help wondering if you're used to putting your saddle too low for general mountain biking and cross-country.

As a starting point, I set up mine so that I can just get my heel to the pedal when it's low and in line with the seat tube and my leg is completely straight. That puts about the right bend in my knee when I'm pedaling with the ball of my foot.

Of course for dirt jumping, DH, trials, etc., it would be a little high.


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> Even with that inseam, I can't help wondering if you're used to putting your saddle too low for general mountain biking and cross-country.
> 
> Of course for dirt jumping, DH, trials, etc., it would be a little high.


You very well may be right. I haven't ridden in... maybe 12 years and did alot of bmx, street and dirt jumping. I could just be familiar/comfortable with the lower seat.

I live in AZ and will be doing general riding to build up endurance (and lose some weight) and weekly trail rides here in Phoenix. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## happydad4 (Jun 22, 2011)

nice bikes


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not entry level. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats not entry level sorry but it is nice! How does it ride?


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sure it is. The bike is only as good as the rider. And I'm an entry level rider. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Moron626 said:


> Sure it is. The bike is only as good as the rider. And I'm an entry level rider.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible.


 well ok if you say so I think


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

jpeters said:


> thats not entry level sorry but it is nice! How does it ride?


+ 1

EDIT: nevermind, the dude makes a good point about it being the rider not the bike. Ride on Moron626!


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay then. What defines an entry level bike. And do not say price....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Components are the key to the level of a bike... Because frame is often the same on different levels of a model... 

And for price anyway, as soon as you go with dual suspension, $1 500 IS entry level... then you need to get the same frame, different (better) components for $2 000 and no more entry level... 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like a long stem and a pretty far forward saddle position on that Turner. Seems like that setup has some serious OTB incidents just waiting to happen to me, but whatever works for you :thumbsup:

Definitely a nice bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Not this again!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=446424&page=24

About 3/4 down the page, post 1184.

Or, top of the page.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=446424&page=23

I'm all about stretching a buck at the moment, but I'm also a student again for now. If I was in a place where I could throw a couple thousand at a new bike, I'd probably do it. So I don't see a reason to hold other posters, who are in that place, to any other standard.


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, I understand the component stand point. However, nicer components doesn't mean your a better rider. I could have gone lower level components and then upgraded like some people. (Still an entry level bike right?) 

Also, If you buy used and shop for goods deals any bike can be entry level. I built this up for less than $1400 with used parts and earlier model year components other than the drivetrain. 

If you really want to talk entry level, I rode a five speed huffy back in the day, but that just doesn't fit me. This is my first bike in close to 10 years. By no means am I a pro.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

jpeters said:


> Thats not entry level sorry but it is nice! How does it ride?


Wrong thread and forum category..

This thread is for pics etc of entry level bikes..not riders. cool bike tho.


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't actually gotten the chance to ride it. So it may need adjustments. I know all about being a student. Still have $800 worth of loans each month. As an entry level rider, I wanted something that I didn't have to throw more money at down the road. So this is my bike as an entry level rider, whether the bike be entry level or not.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh man, I opened a can of worms. LOL


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Moron626 said:


> Oh man, I opened a can of worms. LOL


LOL don't worry about it. We're all just jealous that our entry levels arn't as good as that


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

I see it as entry level partially because it is a fs and cost me less than a trek fuel ex 5...which is entry level. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Kamil said:


> LOL don't worry about it. We're all just jealous that our entry levels arn't as good as that


Haha.. speak for yourself bud. I am happy as all get out with my entry level rig!:thumbsup:

It is a nice rig tho..


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well thank you fatty. Now I need to learn how to ride. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Moron626 said:


> Well thank you fatty. Now I need to learn how to ride.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible.


It's all good bro... Heckuva nice steed to "learn to ride" on..I must say.


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

@Odii. I rode that bike recently. It's an awesome ride. So close to buying it but the bike had been in a fire and I was hesitant. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Heat treatment is really important to the strength of an aluminum product. If the fire was hot, the aluminum would have been weakened, at least until being heat treated again. So you were probably right not to pay for a bike that was in a fire.


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Moron626 said:


> I see it as entry level partially because it is a fs and cost me less than a trek fuel ex 5...which is entry level.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible.


Would a trek fuel ex be considered all mountain, or more just trails/xc? Because Although it only has a 120mm fork, to me it looks like it would be suitable for am. (serious noob question)


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Moron626 said:


> @Odii. I rode that bike recently. It's an awesome ride. So close to buying it but the bike had been in a fire and I was hesitant.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible.


I tell ya, I'm not sure if its the bike itself, the sport, the exercise or the combination thereof but i'm friggen addicted, to the point i can't think about anything else.

I had brought a friend who is an avid rider (Has a Santa Cruz Blur LT with some upgrades) out for bike shopping, and I had him ride each one and compare with what i thought (since im new, i had no idea if my concerns were valid) and out of all the $400-600 bikes we tried, Specialized, Giant, GT, some others we both agreed this was the most comfortable ride


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Kamil said:


> Would a trek fuel ex be considered all mountain, or more just trails/xc? Because Although it only has a 120mm fork, to me it looks like it would be suitable for am. (serious noob question)


Fuel felt pretty XC racey style in its geometry to me when I test rode it. Like most any bike I'm sure you could make it work for a wide variety riding though.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Kamil said:


> Would a trek fuel ex be considered all mountain, or more just trails/xc? Because Although it only has a 120mm fork, to me it looks like it would be suitable for am. (serious noob question)


It's more of an XC bike but could be converted to AM with a:
- longer travel fork/shock
- shorter stem
- more aggressive tires
- seating position/handlebar angle changes

The suspension design will only allow you to increase the travel so much (like 20 mm's) without throwing off the geo, but that puts you in the midst of AM range anyways.:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I got this bike for free and threw about $50 in parts and some parts I had on it to make it ridable. Entry level back in the day and still rollin'. It's my donor bike/bike for friends to ride.










And this is my bike, which hasn't been posted in quite some time :lol: Worth=not entry level...Price paid to build up=entry level :thumbsup: FTW


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah GT ! Best bikes in the 90's !!


----------



## w98seeng (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's my 2009 Trek 6000 I just got off of CL.

I got it with the derailleur and chain in a bag (he said he took them off for cleaning), The derailleur came without a stop plate, so I either have to get another or a new derailleur (X.5).

It's too big for me (21.5", I need a 19"), I need the seat all the way down to ride it and a couple of things to fix, but not bad for $130.

Ian


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

At least you got the derailleur hanger ...

I didn't had it for the frame I bought used... Had to made one myself from an other one... Lot of job for a damn alu forged expensive pain in the ass piece...


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*Giant Rev2*

Dumped the 6 pound pogo stick and went rigid! Picked up a Surly 1x1 cromo fork and dropped a ton of weight from the bike! Love riding rigid and the Surly is a heckuva nice upgrade to this bike!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The first time I rode rigid, I was shocked. I was sure it would be awful, and it wasn't. I'm still happier to have my suspension fork, but I'd take the 1x1 fork over anything short of a Tora with the fancy compression damper, and if I had to spend money on the fork, I'd skip anything short of the Recon Gold/Race/whatever that year's nicer model was called.

Ride that way a lot this season, and you'll be very, very smooth, and easily as fast as you would be with whatever crappy fork shipped on the front of that bike.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The first time I rode rigid, I was shocked. I was sure it would be awful, and it wasn't. I'm still happier to have my suspension fork, but I'd take the 1x1 fork over anything short of a Tora with the fancy compression damper, and if I had to spend money on the fork, I'd skip anything short of the Recon Gold/Race/whatever that year's nicer model was called.
> 
> Ride that way a lot this season, and you'll be very, very smooth, and easily as fast as you would be with whatever crappy fork shipped on the front of that bike.


Haha Yeah buddy! I have ridden rigid for many years, and actually prefer it for some odd reason. Yeah, I had toyed with the idea of going with an upgraded sus fork, but I am a better rider because of rigid. It forces you to pick better lines and throw the bike around on the trail more. The Surly is an excellent upgrade for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## stikup artist (Apr 2, 2011)

My mongoose tyax sport , all stock but I just added shimano a530 pedals to it.


----------



## SpringBranchSingleSpeedy (Apr 2, 2011)

2003 Fuji Thrill Hardtail - SS conversion

It's got torque.


----------



## godspeeder (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking bikes.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Thought I'd throw an outdoor pic up here as well..

All stock, 'cept for pedals, crank and Surly 1x1.. This bike is a blast!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skullfrog479 (Jun 27, 2011)

stangman_dan said:


> My Academy special...
> 
> Mongoose something. Didn't have a model number. Looks like their Maxim but I can't find any with this color scheme. Either way it has done its job which is to get my lazy butt out of the apartment. And it will soon be my loaner as I'm buying a Gary Fisher frame to build...
> 
> :thumbsup:


That's one of the bikes they now call the Detour. I'm not sure if it had a different name previously. I traded mine in for a Giant which I'm not thinking about trading in for a Kona Fire Mountain.


----------



## GIJosh84 (Jun 20, 2011)

My 2011 Giant Revel 0. This pic is it new at the LBS. I now have Crank Brothers cobalt grips and Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2 pedals though I think Im too newbie for clipless and may go back to stock.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

GIJosh84 said:


> My 2011 Giant Revel 0. This pic is it new at the LBS. I now have Crank Brothers cobalt grips and Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2 pedals though I think Im too newbie for clipless and may go back to stock.


Nice bike! You'll love it. How were you able to post pictures? I thought a person had to have 10 posts before they could post pictures..you only have 3 :skep:


----------



## GIJosh84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. Its performing very well at my somewhat cautious newbie level. As far as posting a pic, I dunno, it just let me lol. Im trying to get my post count up though so I can start my own thread lol.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

New 2011 Redline Monocog 29er. Love it!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweet redline. nice Giant also. Stick with the clipless pedals, it will make you a better rider in the long run. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

This was my first mtb.......1997 F700 Cannondale.

It ended up with a lot of upgrades.


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

*Giant Revel 2*

I posted this in another thread, figured I'd post it here as well.

Current additions are SPD M520 pedals, BB7's with Avid levers, and Mavic EN317 wheels I had sitting around that have Shimano XT hubs. This is an older picture, and I've since added a pair of Oury lock-on grips (I get hand pain with smaller grips) and a new saddle as the stock one collapsed after my sixth ride on it. I've currently been scouring the used market for quite a while now looking for a deal on a decent fork. The stock one is pure junk. The fork will be the last addition to this particular bike.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

opmike said:


> I posted this in another thread, figured I'd post it here as well.
> 
> Current additions are SPD M520 pedals, BB7's with Avid levers, and Mavic EN317 wheels I had sitting around that have Shimano XT hubs. This is an older picture, and I've since added a pair of Oury lock-on grips (I get hand pain with smaller grips) and a new saddle as the stock one collapsed after my sixth ride on it. I've currently been scouring the used market for quite a while now looking for a deal on a decent fork. The stock one is pure junk. The fork will be the last addition to this particular bike.


If you are looking to really turn that bike into a capable woods rig... Might I suggest a Surly 1x1 rigid fork.. I know.. Rigid aint for everyone.. I am *diggin* my REV2 with the surly fo sho! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Awesome Frame!!


----------



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

2011 Kona Cindercone. No additions to it yet.


----------



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

2011 Trek Mamba. Bonty Rhythm Pro wheelset, Reba XX, Shim XT775 brakes, Easton carbon bar and stem, xpedo mag pedals, raceface evolve crankset converted to 1x9, x9 shifter and der, pg990 cassette, Fizik Zeak saddle and carbon post, Troy Lee ODI grips.


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

fattybikejones said:


> If you are looking to really turn that bike into a capable woods rig... Might I suggest a Surly 1x1 rigid fork.. I know.. Rigid aint for everyone.. I am *diggin* my REV2 with the surly fo sho! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Awesome Frame!!


No rigid for me. After experiencing quality forks on my other bikes and with the trails I usually ride, the battering isn't something that I miss.

Any reason you went with the 413mm Surly 1x1? It's my understanding that their 453mm model is the one for bike frames designed around a 100mm suspension fork.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeeeee... !

Dart fork !

lol.

David

Sent from my iPhone while bikin'


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

opmike said:


> No rigid for me. After experiencing quality forks on my other bikes and with the trails I usually ride, the battering isn't something that I miss.
> 
> Any reason you went with the 413mm Surly 1x1? It's my understanding that their 453mm model is the one for bike frames designed around a 100mm suspension fork.


I wanted to steepen the head angle a tad more for the tight twisty stuff I ride.. It handles like a dream! As far as the stock POS SR fork having 100mm of travel... that is quite debatable.

Pre load adjustment on the SR was non existent. The Surly was the best upgrade for under $100 for this bike IMO! Later.. Goin riding:thumbsup:


----------



## JumpManiac (Jul 4, 2011)

what are some upgrades i can make to my felt q520?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You can literally replace every single part and the frame on bikes like that. It would be stupid.

Make the bike fit you right. That might mean a new saddle and frequently means a new stem or handlebars.

Get pedals and tires that you like and work for your riding style and trails.

Go ride. In fact, do a few rides before you do any of the above.


----------



## JumpManiac (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you. i am glad i can upgrade it to my liking. would you suggest any upgrades?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

At risk of being "that guy," I'm going to quote myself.



AndrwSwitch said:


> Make the bike fit you right. That might mean a new saddle and frequently means a new stem or handlebars.
> 
> Get pedals and tires that you like and work for your riding style and trails.
> 
> Go ride. In fact, do a few rides before you do any of the above.


Those are the upgrades I suggest. Especially riding it.


----------



## 115teve0 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got a steal at 1500 bucks with all the upgrades on this brand new 2008 Cannondale. Found it on Ebay and was local. No way was I going to buy a Giant or Specialized for the same price the local shops wanted with less upgrades. Plus it's made in the good ole US of A....Happy 4th!


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

JumpManiac said:


> what are some upgrades i can make to my felt q520?


This question should answer itself after you've spent some time on the bike. Contact points (seat, grips, handlebars, pedals) and suspension are usually the two areas where you're going to see the largest immediate benefit. The latter can become very expensive, so you should weigh that option against perhaps just saving for a new bike if it comes to you wanting to upgrade that.


----------



## RK17 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is my first bike in 20 years or so, an 09 Jamis Dragon Comp I got from my LBS for $500


----------



## JumpManiac (Jul 4, 2011)

The Felt Q520 chain already broke. only had it for two days and it was the 
second day out. Chain just snapped right in half. Got my money back


----------



## JumpManiac (Jul 4, 2011)

trek 4300 or specialized hard rock disk sport


----------



## JumpManiac (Jul 4, 2011)

trek 4300 or specialized hard rock disk sport?


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

JumpManiac said:


> The Felt Q520 chain already broke. only had it for two days and it was the
> second day out. Chain just snapped right in half. Got my money back


You returned the whole bike? Why? Stuff breaks, especially on mountain bikes. I have only broken one chain in the last 2 years and that was due to improper shifting (shifting under heavy load).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

:lol: this thread makes me laugh now. I returned a bike because I got a flat tire :lol: (kidding)


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

RK17 said:


> This is my first bike in 20 years or so, an 09 Jamis Dragon Comp I got from my LBS for $500


good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

RK17 said:


> This is my first bike in 20 years or so, an 09 Jamis Dragon Comp I got from my LBS for $500


$500? That bike was around $1500 when it came out. That was an incredible deal


----------



## JumpManiac (Jul 4, 2011)

Is $600 good for a 09 rockhopper expert disc at my lbs? 
It retailed for 1100 when it came out. Tell me what you think. Brand new BTW

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39224&menuItemId=0


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Sure, if it's your size. Specs and prices haven't exactly improved over the last couple years.


----------



## ringorex (Jul 6, 2011)

*My build-a-bike...*

from eBay to JensonUSA to pricepoint! First ride the urban jungle of SLC next to the mormon pioneer trail!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy crap angle your seat down. That looks painful. Needs to be parallel with the ground, yo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitpok4x4 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a felt q520 and love it. Even though I am a Newbie, I put it through hell! I just added clipless pedals. I will upgrade as things break. Just Ride it like you stole it...everything else will come into place. I use the philosophy that It is cheaper for me to lose weight then to lighten the bike.


----------



## Southgagnatknocker (Jun 15, 2011)

*2011 Jamis Exile 1*

Stock. Only upgrade so far is a Cateye Enduro 8 computer. Really enjoying riding this bike and getting back into shape. It beats the heck out of the too small Mongoose I started with last fall. The 29" tires roll really well and the stock components work fine for my uses. Great bike, very happy with it so far. My wife and kids got for me for fathers day so haven't had it very long. Riding some everyday weather permitting and I can't wait to get on it each day. Having a ball with it and I just turned 53.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Southgagnatknocker said:


> Stock. Only upgrade so far is a Cateye Enduro 8 computer. Really enjoying riding this bike and getting back into shape. It beats the heck out of the too small Mongoose I started with last fall. The 29" tires roll really well and the stock components work fine for my uses. Great bike, very happy with it so far. My wife and kids got for me for fathers day so haven't had it very long. Riding some everyday weather permitting and I can't wait to get on it each day. Having a ball with it and I just turned 53.


 Nice bike your family did a good job picking out a gift


----------



## ringorex (Jul 6, 2011)

I was wondering why my lower back hurt so much! It felt like I was down at the county cell block and a cell mate was abusing me!!!


----------



## zombie food (Jul 6, 2011)

first mtb. 2011 cannondale trail 5.


----------



## ImagePree (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^ Hmm. How are you able to post pics.. I have to wait till after my 10th post.

2010 Cdale F5


----------



## 007E (Jun 15, 2011)

2011 CannondaleSL3

Not sure why my phone took the pic in sepia but here it is, almost identical to the F5 above. I'll try to get some more (normal) pics

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercfh (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's my new one, just got it (convinently I found a somewhat matching helmet too!)
2011 Trek 4500 Disc


----------



## zombie food (Jul 6, 2011)

ImagePree said:


> ^^^ Hmm. How are you able to post pics.. I have to wait till after my 10th post.
> 
> 2010 Cdale F5


no idea. nice bike btw. :thumbsup:



007E said:


> 2011 CannondaleSL3
> 
> Not sure why my phone took the pic in sepia but here it is, almost identical to the F5 above. I'll try to get some more (normal) pics
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


nice, i wanted the sl3 but had to settle with trail 5 due to my lack of funds. :madman:


----------



## ImagePree (Apr 24, 2011)

zombie food said:


> no idea. nice bike btw. :thumbsup:
> 
> nice, i wanted the sl3 but had to settle with trail 5 due to my lack of funds. :madman:


Thanks. Word of advice to you both: Slap some tape on the top of the fork because the cables will rub paint off that area.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Is that a the actual size Mercfh?


----------



## Mercfh (Jul 6, 2011)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Is that a the actual size Mercfh?


Lawl.....ya sorry, I didnt realize the image would be that big would I loaded it on here. I just took it with my Phone :/

my bad.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You can literally replace every single part and the frame on bikes like that. It would be stupid.
> 
> Make the bike fit you right. That might mean a new saddle and frequently means a new stem or handlebars.
> 
> ...


Great advice:thumbsup:


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

Mercfh said:


> Lawl.....ya sorry, I didnt realize the image would be that big would I loaded it on here. I just took it with my Phone :/
> 
> my bad.


Edit your post and just use MS Paint to resize your picture so you don't throw off the formatting of the entire page. 1024x768 or less is more than fine for picture threads.


----------



## Nefestro (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought a Giant Revel 0 green/black. I can't wait to ride it because I'm getting into mountain biking and I'm also looking for trails to test my new Revel around the San Fernando Valley. I love mountain biking ever since i broke my first el cheapo bike. My first post!


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jun 26, 2011)

Just bought my first mountain bike in over 12 years. I used to ride an old Specialized Rockhopper for 2 years about 12 years ago. I'm now getting back into the sport with this: it's a Cannondale Flash 29er 1. It comes nicely spec'd, so it's completely stock. I still need to get shoes and clipless pedals.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

usn.mustanger said:


> Just bought my first mountain bike in over 12 years. I used to ride an old Specialized Rockhopper for 2 years about 12 years ago. I'm now getting back into the sport with this: it's a Cannondale Flash 29er 1. It comes nicely spec'd, so it's completely stock. I still need to get shoes and clipless pedals.


wow nice bike. i have been drooling over one of those!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

here is my new purchase. I have had it for about 3 weeks now and really like it. First upgrade might be the fork as it is already showing alot of "grease" on the stanctions.

Its a devinci cameleon 2


----------



## zombie food (Jul 6, 2011)

ImagePree said:


> Thanks. Word of advice to you both: Slap some tape on the top of the fork because the cables will rub paint off that area.


a little too late now. went and took a look at it, some of the paint have been rubbed off already. 



usn.mustanger said:


> Just bought my first mountain bike in over 12 years. I used to ride an old Specialized Rockhopper for 2 years about 12 years ago. I'm now getting back into the sport with this: it's a Cannondale Flash 29er 1. It comes nicely spec'd, so it's completely stock. I still need to get shoes and clipless pedals.


damn, lefty forks are so sexy!!


----------



## robert74 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Here is Mine*

2009 Cannondale F9. Paid $400.00(owner used it for 2 weeks).
upgrades: SR SUNTOUR SF11-XCR LOD 26' fork and CONTINENTAL EXPLORER 2.1 tires.
Bike weight: 28 lbs.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

My '11 Giant Rev.

Started out as a Rev2, but since getting it a few months back, I have dumped the boat anchor SR fork for a rigid Surly 1x1, changed out the cockpit to Bontrager Race riser bar and Bontrager 100mm x 10deg stem, changed out the wheelset to Mavic / XT / LX and canned the stock Kenda small block 8s for Conti Mountain King 2.4s. I also slapped on an older school WTB sst saddle and am going to dump off the stocker seatpost for something a little nicer. As is, this bike is kicking all forms of a$$:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ I love that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

My avalanche just picked up a set of easton am havoc wheelset . Nice and stiff and rolls really good. Got em bnib. 








Sent from my HTC EVO 4G


----------



## Lorenjz (Jul 17, 2011)

*My First ride*

Here's mine:










I got it off of craigslist from a college kid in need of some money. Obviously a Trek 3700, he told me that it's a 2012.

The first upgrades will most likely be a new saddle and a new set of pedals. Both need to be replaced.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Lorenjz said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop the kickstand too and you've got a solid first ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorenjz (Jul 17, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Drop the kickstand too and you've got a solid first ride :thumbsup:


whoops I guess serious loss of cool points huh??


----------



## rsanjuan31 (Jul 20, 2011)

Upgraded my '09 Fuji Nevada to a '10 GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc to my current '11 Fuji Nevada 1.0. It is a huge jump from each model. The hydro brakes are perfect, and the Shimano Alivio parts aren't so bad either. They definitely shift much smoother than the stock GT and older Fuji.

So far I've cut down the stock weight (approx. 32lbs) a little with a few new parts: (I don't have the exact numbers though)
1. FSA K-Force carbon seatpost
2. FSA K-Force handlebars
3. FSA K-Force stem
4. Tioga Surefoot 8 pedals
5. Crank Bro's seatpost clamp
6. Crank Bro's skewers
7. Cygolite lights for night rides
8. FSA K-Force crank (soon to come)
9. Lighter wheels? Haven't decided on which ones yet..
10. Lighter saddle?

**Sorry I can't post a pic yet, still not enough posts:skep:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

They're actually kind of dangerous off-road. Drop off a ledge and it'll deploy, whether you wanted it to or not.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Lorenjz said:


> whoops I guess serious loss of cool points huh??


Not yet


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

2003 hardrock comp I bought new.
Only things changed are the seat,
Deore fdr, Kool Stop brake pads, and Odi grips. 
All else is orig equipment. 
This bike is such a great fit for me I love it.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres my bike when i first got it almost 2 years ago... 99% stock Moto 700HT









And heres my bike today; what i consider a budget non-entry level bike
Nothing left but the frame, shifters, and deraileurs. (Deore and XT)








list of upgrades just in case anyone was interested
Avid BB7 brakes w/ Speed Dial levers (185 fr, 160 r)
Marzocchi 44 Air fork
Deore/Sun Charger wheels
Shimano M520 pedals (covers on for a ride to the shop)
WTB Rocket V saddle
WTB Weirwolf front tire, Wolverine rear tire
Deore LX crankset
Easton Vice stem with EA50 handlebar and ODI Oury lock-ons
Easton Havoc seatpost
Cane Creek ZS-3 headset
and some Bontrager wireless computer.


----------



## Phillycore (Apr 4, 2009)

2008 Raleigh Mojave 8.0
Only changes from stock... Bontranger bar ends, Wellgo MG-1 pedals, Thomsen Elite seatpost, Topeak Master Blaster pump, Bell trip computer, water bottle cages


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^ I love that thing :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.. I do too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fattybikejones said:


> Thanks bro.. I do too!!:thumbsup:


Those tires literally make any bike look badass. I don't know what it is but they are just awesome :lol:


----------



## jl889 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my new 11 Cannondale Trail SL4. I am ready to get back into MTB's.
So far a trip computer/speedo and water bottle holder.


----------



## sonoran29er (Aug 3, 2011)

New ride!
Vertex 29


----------



## sonoran29er (Aug 3, 2011)

New ride!
Vertex 29
View attachment 630658


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*My custom build trail bike *

So I finally achieved the build today by receiving my Jagwire red housing kit and installing it 

So to sum it quick, I took my Nikon and shoot a couple frames... then put them together and make a full resume of my bike  Don't cry, the pic is large, but only 1.5 Mb :thumbsup:

So the pics first, then the spec if you are still wondering what parts are those 



















Specs :

80mm Trail bike
RockShox Dart 2 fork w/preload
DNM Torch 7.5x2.5 rear shock w/rebound/lock
FSA Alpha Drive 22-32-42 175mm crank
DMR V-8 pedals
Shimano UN-26 sealed BB, english, 68mmx122.5mm
KMC 8.93X chain w/quick link
Shimano CS-HG50 8-Speed 11-30 cassette
SRAM SX5 rear derailleur, mid cage
Weinmann rear wheel w/disc hub
26x1.95 shitty tires
2011 Avid MTB BB7 rear caliper w/G2 203mm rotor
Red Jagwire full housing and cables.
2009 new RaceFace Deus 27.2mmx400mm seat post
Avocet saddle (will be WTB Pure V)
Carbon and aluminium spacers
Cheap alu stem (will be a RaceFace Deus)
Cheap steel handlebar (will be a alu RaceFace Deus)
Random alu levers
SRAM X-4 rear shifter 8 speed w/zero loss travel and impulse technology
Diamondback grips (just because they match the color)
V-brakes up front (powerful as disc, really)

So the bike weights in at 36 lbs, and should go down as I will get carbon spacers only, new stem, alu handlebar, WTB saddle, etc...

I spend a total of less then $300 for this bike, as I already have the suspension parts that I use on a winter bike and I had the frame for free... $300 include the lbs fees for installing the cassette, changing the BB and put proper mounting hardware for the shock.

Is this entry level enough ? Or should I get a Huffy next time ?
:thumbsup:

Thanks,

David


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

2011 Trek Wahoo
Lizard Skin chainstay protector
Crankbrothers Kraton lock on grips
Time Atac alium clipless pedals

thats all for now..now for pics!


crankbrothers by S.Mshots, on Flickr


trek wahoo by S.Mshots, on Flickr


DSC_0552 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## c21johnson (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice bikes everyone; I am envious.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bought my first mountain bike. Probably not the best deal but I am really happy with it. Its a 2002 Specialized Rockhopper. The owner before upgraded to the Fox shock, WTB seat, disc brakes, clipless pedals(I got rid of them), WTB wheels, Quando hubs, better neck, handle bars and grips. I bought it for $400. Had the rear tire changed, changed the chain, did a general tune up and added a mileage computer. The pictures are of the bike as I bought it.


----------



## Chicago Ryder (Apr 2, 2008)

zmusselman said:


> I have the same bike and I use it as a daily commuter with occasional trail use although I have not named her as you have. ( If anything thing, its a "Beast" )
> 
> Current upgrades:
> Specialized Bar Ends
> ...


Does one put bar ends over grips? Or slide grips back further?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Generally speaking... I would cut the grip off the width of the bar end clamp ... that way your controls stay where you are used to finding them


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Those tires literally make any bike look badass. I don't know what it is but they are just awesome :lol:


Well.. believe it or not, the bike is now in the sub 25# weight range and that's with stock shifters and derailleurs...
The Contis do add to the aggressive look of the bike.. Quite honestly, this turned out to be quite the consummate woods bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

hey folks, new guy here looking forward to hitting the road and trails. 

firstly, haven't rode in about 9 years. I rode bmx/street on 20" bikes when i was in my teens. i rode daily....rain/shine/snow. built and maintained my own bikes too. that all washed away when i got my license of course. 

fast forward to now @ 26 years old and getting back into shape. I let myself go a bit. Ive lost 25lbs ((5'7")down from 178 to 153) since February of this year with a complete lifestyle change in my (and families) diet, exercise routine, and overall activity level instead of being lazy bums  Most of this has been my running routine, which has brought my cardio to a fitness level i have never been before. but it seems to be taking a toll on my legs and knees even with proper footwear. Seems the impact really takes its toll. which leads me here of course. 

Secondly, I'd like to thank the forum here. I have been lurking doing a bunch of research for an entry level bike. I am stationed temporarily in Southern Mississippi and do not have the time or money to worry about a bike breaking or malfunctioning on me. I was very close to getting a department store bike and held back before coming online to do research. I placed an order for my first bike since I was a teen and am really excited for it ('12 hardrock disc). It was really hard making the initial investment, $500 is a lot of money for me. But after lurking here I think it will prove to be a wise investment. I expect this bike to kick butt out of the box for what ill be doing (trails on the weekends and a bunch of commuting along the beaches/boardwalks here).

looking forward to being a part of the community here, I am on automotive forums and sport forums as well.


----------



## Coreski (Aug 4, 2011)

They should sticky this thread! I will post up pics one I reach 10 posts -_- lol


----------



## joman2055 (Jun 30, 2011)

just picked up this bad boy a few mins ago. my first bike that i didnt find in the garbage.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

heading out to go ride it for the first time. just picked it up this morning


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My new bike, its in laywaway at the moment since weve had 44 days now of 100+ degree heat. I decided to stretch the payments a little bit. should have it in a few weeks.










2010 Giant Yukon FX


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mongoose Deception, just picked it up on Wednesday. My bike before that was some crappy 29er that I got at Walmart too, pretty much just got me into biking and 29 inch wheels (really like them for the type of riding I do). I was gonna get alittle nicer bike from a LBS, but my old bike got wrecked and it made more sense to get a new bike instead of fix a lump of junk. My buddy had earlier got a Deception, I liked it and it rode nice. We got our bikes around the same time and I told him I wish they had his in another color, I woulda got that instead of the hunk of junk I got. Well he saw one and being in my situation I snatched it up.

Rides pretty nice and has some nice features for it's pricetag. Mainly used for light commuting and trail riding. I'm not going to, but the frame seems nice enough where I could toss abunch of money at it and make it super nice. Right now it just has some 2.25 tires from my last bike, Aviener 100 Series MTB Seat, Oury MTB Grips, and some nice BMX bar end caps. All from my last bike. I'm going on vacation next week and I'm going to order Easten EA50 Stem and EA50 AM Bars, Shimano Acera Rapidfire Shifters, aswell as new Oury Grips and bar endcaps, and some throrn resistant Q Tubes. Probalbly get Alivio front/rear derailers and a new chain for smoother shifting. May upgrade the drivetrain later with Alivio cracks/better BB, and a nicer cassete. Last, but not least, I plan on buying an actual suspension fork. Nothing major like Fox or Reba, but something nice that I could transfer to my next bike if I wanted. Like Tora or maybe Recon.










Edit: And after I get back from vaca and install the new stem, bars, shifhters, and grips, it is going to the LBS for a tune/service.


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

98 stumpy x2. Cant ride it anymore, kills my shoulders. upgraded to an stumpy fsr.


----------



## chuwariwariwap (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey all! Beginner mountain biker here, just started just over a month ago and I'm loving it!!! Here's my bike, and it's really entry level  2011 Diamondback Response Sport, all stock, which I got at Amazon.com for $399.

Unfortunately, no pics yet as I just joined this forum. Just google the bike and you'll see how it looks. I'll post pics as soon as I'm allowed. Glad I've joined this forum and I hope to learn a lot from here.

Cheers!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

One stock (Canoe pic), and one with Upgrade of Wellgo MG-1 pedals. Other then that, bike pump and 2 water bottle cages. Will get a better pic of bike with pedals next time I go out.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

As "entry level" as it gets for me...
'08 IronHorse Maverick 4.2
Dart up front and Tough Shok FD out back
Hayes MX-4 Mechanicals

Never upgraded anything other than two tubes and a derailleur hanger! It's a pretty tough bike!



















I still like to ride it... But is now my spare that my buddies ride.


----------



## Menachem (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread makes me feel good about my 10 year old 6700!


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

2011 Giant Revel 0

Day 1:








Upgrades: 
Avid Speed Dial 7
Lock on grips
Cateye Wireless


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ ditch the reflectors and save some weight. Otherwise I love that bike


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^ ditch the reflectors and save some weight. Otherwise I love that bike


That's true... Deflectors weights a lot.


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

Loving that Revel 0. I have been thinking of getting a HT to do light stuff around with the family and this one fits the bill. Just need to save some pennies.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Revel's are an amazing platform to build off of. Just look at fattybikejones bike. Took a very inexpensive entry level ride and made a solid all around daily rider machine


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Even though I just bought a brand new Stumpjumper FSR, I still absolutely love my singlespeed that is a Giant Yukon (Yukon changed to Revel for 2011, same bike basically)


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^ ditch the reflectors and save some weight. Otherwise I love that bike


I took the reflectors off shortly after the pic. I've had the bike for a little over 2 months and have accumulated 400 miles. I upgraded to SD7 levers and lock on grips yesterday and its awesome!

My biggest complaint is with the fork. I've been reading up on replacements and a 318 sounds like a good fork but has been discontinued....what are some recommendations? Also, would there be a noticeable improvement switching from the Acera crankset to a LX?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

There are a million threads about forks at a bunch of different pricepoints. Click around and see what people are talking about, for whatever your figure is.

Don't bother replacing an Acera crankset until you wear out a chain ring. The improvement from Acera to LX is that the LX is lighter, has better chain rings, and they're available as service parts. You may be able to find Acera rings, but I couldn't when I needed one, I like Shimano chain rings, and the sculpting of the faces of the rings makes them incompatible with cranks with wide tabs. I destroyed a perfectly good LX ring figuring that out, got a flat-faced FSA ring from "Return Every Item," and found out that chain rings are not all created equal, especially when it comes to a modern, indexed shifting system. You don't need much from a chain ring if your derailleur is tuned correctly, and the Acera rings already have shift ramps, pins, etc.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

fattybikejones said:


> My '11 Giant Rev.
> 
> Started out as a Rev2, but since getting it a few months back, I have dumped the boat anchor SR fork for a rigid Surly 1x1,


NICE!

I'm working on a friend's old '95 Giant Yukon getting it in shape so he can get back into riding with me. It's completely rigid too, and handles like it's on rails. Fun as hell to ride, I almost don't want to give it back to him. I can see us switching bikes on the trail often.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SgtBaxter said:


> NICE!
> 
> I'm working on a friend's old '95 Giant Yukon getting it in shape so he can get back into riding with me. It's completely rigid too, and handles like it's on rails. Fun as hell to ride, I almost don't want to give it back to him. I can see us switching bikes on the trail often.


Pics? I had a '95 Yukon too. Loved it, wish I never sold it


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah I'll take some pics this weekend of it when I get it wrapped up. Putting new shifters on it, I tried to dismantle the old ones (Shimano Aceras) and actually got them working for about an hour, then they crapped out again. 

New SRAM shifters on the way from Amazon now. I could probably get them working if I really spent a lot of time on them, but he's insisting on paying me for my time so it'll be cheaper just to get the new shifters!

LOL the chain and rear cog were a rusty mess from sitting out in his shed for years, but amazingly when I hopped on the bike it rode smooth as silk, and when the shifters did work it shifted great. Didn't even squeak or make any noise! Told him to save his money on getting new ones, I just cleaned them up.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Shimano and most SRAM shifters are not cross-compatible.

Please tell me you got the ones for Shimano drivetrains, or you're getting a new derailleur...


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Shimano and most SRAM shifters are not cross-compatible.
> 
> Please tell me you got the ones for Shimano drivetrains, or you're getting a new derailleur...


WHAT???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

J/K. I've put enough bikes together to know which shifters to use with which derailleurs


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

SgtBaxter said:


> WHAT???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> J/K. I've put enough bikes together to know which shifters to use with which derailleurs


Do you mean you made the mistake enough times to learned it  ?


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

lol... fortunately no!


----------



## budadams (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice! I'm about to buy my first 29er. It will be all stock for a while. I'll post pics.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

2011 wahoo
- serfas gel seat
- forte platform pedals

love the bike so far...gunna ride it until something breaks...then upgrade that part:thumbsup:


----------



## bellsouth (Aug 13, 2011)

I just bought another bike after I sold my first one in 2007 (Gary Fisher Wahoo)

I just bought a 98' Mongoose Alta (very good condition - almost brand spanking new) for $50!


----------



## Supermanofsteel (Nov 28, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Fusion


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

2011 Diamondback Response Sport, Mavic Crossrides and new rubber. Deore front and rear derailers. Since pic was taken I have changed the seat and handlebar/stem.


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

Pakpal73 said:


> 2011 Diamondback Response Sport, Mavic Crossrides and new rubber. Deore front and rear derailers. Since pic was taken I have changed the seat and handlebar/stem.


Turn that XR2 in rear around and run it the other way for better traction. Depending on your trail conditions, you may not like the XR2 up front. I didn't but I really like for the rear. Fast rollers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pedro S said:


> Turn that XR2 in rear around and run it the other way for better traction. Depending on your trail conditions, you may not like the XR2 up front. I didn't but I really like for the rear. Fast rollers.:thumbsup:


I put it on backwards on purpose  its duel directional. normal way like you suggested is for traction on climbs. Reversed its faster on hardpack with almost no rolling resistance


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2011 Giant Talon 29er 1. I just ordered a 120mm Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti to replace the crappy Suntour, and a Raceface 34t bashguard. Other than wanting a new seat, I love this thing.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is my first/entry level bike..2012 Trek Mamba


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

2011 Giant Revel 0

Going to replace seat soon. Taking it out for first time this weekend at local trails


----------



## BR1GHTMAN (Dec 2, 2011)

Havnt got a bike yet, im not too sure how to choose one!


----------



## gamb (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's mine. Stem and Bars upgraded already, Seat Post and seat coming soon and I'll look into wheels when I figure out what I want / need. Just going to enjoy it right now


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

my bike is a cannondale trail sl2 :thumbsup:
upgrades!
sram x0 rear der
cb eggbeaters triple ti
pancracer fire pro rear tire
slime tubes

upgrades to come! (money permitting XD)
fork (I'm thinking rs revelation)
seat - selle italia diva
new something to do with the bars/stem (my wrists kill me)
brakes
wheelset (if and when the death of my current rims comes around)


----------



## ablation (Nov 28, 2011)

My new Trek 6000


----------



## M.Cov (Nov 22, 2011)

2012 Specialized Camber Comp
This is my first bike ever! Just started riding about 2 months ago and I've got much to learn. 

Upgrades: Specialized Ariel saddle (thank god!), Crank Brother Mallet pedals


----------



## Covi101 (Nov 5, 2011)

M.Cov said:


> 2011 Specialized Camber Comp
> This is my first bike ever! Just started riding about 2 months ago and I've got much to learn.
> 
> Upgrades: Specialized Ariel saddle (thank god!), Crank Brother Mallet pedals


Plus you will get all my hand me downs from my 2012 Stumpjumper FSR Comp!


----------



## TKazNC (Jun 3, 2011)

94 Giant Yukon. Replaced the brakes with some Cane Creek canti's and also some new tires. I've risen her about 650 miles since April.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

My first go into mountain biking, '10 Jamis Dakar XC and my gf's 2011 Gary Fisher. Couldn't be happier, now lots of learning to do!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

1991 Specialized Hardrock set up fixed/free


----------



## socaljohn (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is my bike, I realized that I bought this before my son was born and he is now 15.5 years old. I think it is time to upgrade, but don't know what to buy. This bike is a specialized rock hopper fs and still works very well, I am just wondering what I am missing. The fact that my wife told me I bought her an expensive Chanel purse, gives justification to buying a new bike from her for my Christmas gift. I am in Orange County, CA so any help with locating a good deal or good shop is appreciated. I would like to spend between $500-$1000 am 5'10" and 235. My riding will be on the street and some single track around the house, most likely another hard tail, possibly another Specialized if there are last years models in my price range.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive seen a few 1-2 year old lightly used rockhoppers for sale on CL around my area for less than $500.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

kt42 said:


> my bike is a cannondale trail sl2 :thumbsup:
> upgrades to come! (money permitting XD)
> fork (I'm thinking rs revelation))


They did a pretty good job color matching the bike. Bike manufacturers don't seem to do that anymore 

I especially like the "Team Red" bikes that Specialized had about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## socaljohn (Dec 6, 2011)

I ended up taking my wife to Performance with me and she talked me into trying out the Fuji Outland 2.0 29er. I was test riding the GT and Diamondback hardtails, but after a ride on the Fuji we ended up buying it. The bike was on monthly special for $1050 and we joined the Performance club for a 10% credit towards future purchases. Club membership was $30, but well worth it considering the rebate. I am really enjoying this bike, it is much easier to climb hills, has much better braking and suspension than my old RockHopper. They have a satisfaction guarantee, but I think I'll be keeping this bike for a while.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

That was fast :thumbsup:


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Choosing a bike*



BR1GHTMAN said:


> Havnt got a bike yet, im not too sure how to choose one!


You can't really go wrong choosing a bike... just choose what feels right to you as far as geometry and research components to make sure you are getting the most for your money. I have the Cannondale Trail SL 2 and the main reason I picked it was because it had ok components and a pretty nice mid level fork. Remember that you are probably not going to be able to upgrade a bunch of stuff on the bike right after you purchase it (money depleted  so you're going to want to have good components that you can get by with for a little while. And test riding a bike at your LBS or at REI or something helps a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My #1 rule is to support your local bike shop.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

its great to see so many of you guys on hardtails, they will make you a much better rider in terms of line choices. Also when of If you make the switch to full suspension you will be much faster than someone who learned on full suspension!


----------



## 123kij (Dec 3, 2011)

2012 Trek Cobia


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here was my 1st, a beat up old K2 Zed 2.0 
It went from this:








To this:








To this (it's current and most fun flavor)

















And This was my 1st serious MTB, strangely I kinda miss the Tank.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

kt42 said:


> my bike is a cannondale trail sl2 :thumbsup:


Hey, I just got the same bike a couple of months ago! Same color, too. I was actually looking at Rockhoppers but happened upon this one on clearance discounted down into my price range.

The only real upgrades I've made to mine are changing out the platform pedals for Time ATAC Roc's, and swapping the SB8 tires for Excavators. Next upgrade, I'll most likely be swapping the 44t chainring with a bash guard and running 2x9. In practice I never use it, the only thing it's good for is getting hung up on logs and snagging my pantleg when I ride with my daughter to school.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

kyle_vk said:


> My first go into mountain biking, '10 Jamis Dakar XC and my gf's 2011 Gary Fisher. Couldn't be happier, now lots of learning to do!


another fellow tank owner!! What year is your Dakar?


----------



## cfrea (Dec 11, 2011)

*Heres mine*

My first bike. Fuel EX


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Just started mtn biking in July. Here's my first!!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My '95 Rockhopper


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> My '95 Rockhopper


Holy crap!! I have a Stumpjumper around that vintage - didn't really think of that as my first mtb!!! I might start riding it on the trails!! I'm guessing you ride that bike in the dirt still!!??


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

Not as nice as some of the sweet rides I've seen on here but here's my re-entry into biking after 15 years bike; '11 Giant Talon 1. Upgrades so far: Monkeybar and Easton Stem, Ergon Grips, SRAM X0 3x9 Shifters and Front/Rear Derailleurs & Cassette, Shimano XT Crank, Marzocchi Micro Ti Fork, Straitline Pedals, Gore Cables, Sele Sadle and Easton Post. Next I'm looking at wheelsets for Clydesdales :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowen1911 (Nov 3, 2011)

Race Face Turbine 24-36-Bash combo
Black Spire Stinger
Truvativ AKA Seatpost.

$1550 into this- so far


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

FNGSupreme said:


> Not as nice as some of the sweet rides I've seen on here but here's my re-entry into biking after 15 years bike; '11 Giant Talon 1. Upgrades so far: Monkeybar and Easton Stem, Ergon Grips, SRAM X0 3x9 Shifters and Front/Rear Derailleurs & Cassette, Shimano XT Crank, Marzocchi Micro Ti Fork, Straitline Pedals, Gore Cables, Sele Sadle and Easton Post. Next I'm looking at wheelsets for Clydesdales :thumbsup:


Nice!!! Don't even begin to think or compare to what others here have! So long as this bike works for you in every respect, that's a perfect bike for you!!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

FNGSupreme said:


> Not as nice as some of the sweet rides I've seen on here but here's my re-entry into biking after 15 years bike; '11 Giant Talon 1. Upgrades so far: Monkeybar and Easton Stem, Ergon Grips, SRAM X0 3x9 Shifters and Front/Rear Derailleurs & Cassette, Shimano XT Crank, Marzocchi Micro Ti Fork, Straitline Pedals, Gore Cables, Sele Sadle and Easton Post. Next I'm looking at wheelsets for Clydesdales :thumbsup:


Hey, you got some Christmas wheels there already


----------



## Bazzy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have an '08 Haro Escape Sport that I rode into the ground a couple years ago. I want to rebuild it but I'm not sure how yet

Can't post pics yet


----------



## Chazistic (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice.. Mine will be coming soon... schwinn elite


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Urbansniper said:


> 2011 wahoo
> - serfas gel seat
> - forte platform pedals
> 
> love the bike so far...gunna ride it until something breaks...then upgrade that part:thumbsup:


You know those reflectors NEVER break!!!!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Bazzy said:


> I have an '08 Haro Escape Sport that I rode into the ground a couple years ago. I want to rebuild it but I'm not sure how yet
> 
> Can't post pics yet


You have a tiled ceiling!!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

There are some pretty schnazzy rides in here for "entry level" bikes?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Andy Pancroft said:


> You have a tiled ceiling!!


LMAO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I wanted to show you guys my first Mountain bike ever but I have to have a total of 10 posts before I can post links or images so I will come back and edit it later with images, but I just got a 2011 Gravity 29point1 in Matte Bronze from Bikes Direct for only $117. pretty stoked gonna ride it next weekend I hope!


----------



## msucase (Nov 7, 2011)

DieTheVillain said:


> Well I wanted to show you guys my first Mountain bike ever but I have to have a total of 10 posts before I can post links or images so I will come back and edit it later with images, but I just got a 2011 Gravity 29point1 in Matte Bronze from Bikes Direct for only $117. pretty stoked gonna ride it next weekend I hope!


I've been looking at the Gravity bikes, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm really interested in the 29point2 or 29point3, but if you can tell me how to score one for $117 then I'll be all for taking the lower model and upgrading.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

msucase said:


> I've been looking at the Gravity bikes, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm really interested in the 29point2 or 29point3, but if you can tell me how to score one for $117 then I'll be all for taking the lower model and upgrading.


x2, been looking to get my wife a new bike and id love to get her a medium framed 29er.


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

i ordered it and when it came in there was a pretty nasty scratch on the frame, that coupled with a friend of mine working there, I got his employee discount.


----------



## msucase (Nov 7, 2011)

DieTheVillain said:


> i ordered it and when it came in there was a pretty nasty scratch on the frame, that coupled with a friend of mine working there, I got his employee discount.


So, other than the nasty scratches, what's your impression of the Gravity so far? Looks like all of the bikes use the same frame, just different components. Are you liking the point1 or do you think the extra $100 for the point2 or $300 for the point3 would be money well spent?


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

I will come back and tell you once I have a chance to take it out, just got it on sunday and it was nasty out...


----------



## kmkings (Jul 29, 2011)

heres mine that i got last month


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

msucase said:


> So, other than the nasty scratches, what's your impression of the Gravity so far? Looks like all of the bikes use the same frame, just different components. Are you liking the point1 or do you think the extra $100 for the point2 or $300 for the point3 would be money well spent?


I have the point3 and i love it! So far i have upgraded to clipless and i just got new bars, stem, and grips for it. If you plan to ride a lot at least get the the point2 if not the 3. Over the summer i ride at least 3 times a week and ride pretty hard. The bike has held up to everything so far! If I was buying again though i would probably at least upgrade to the point 4 to get the air fork. (only reason is i would really like the adjustability of the air fork.)

In short: if you know your going to be riding a lot make sure you spend the extra money and get the point2 or the point3.

And here are some pics of my bike.


----------



## viparisto (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's mine.

Just picked it up last weekend, I am totally new to riding. Friends been riding a lot and wanted me to start joining them. It has been fun so far!


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Snowboarderdude said:


> I have the point3 and i love it! So far i have upgraded to clipless and i just got new bars, stem, and grips for it. If you plan to ride a lot at least get the the point2 if not the 3. Over the summer i ride at least 3 times a week and ride pretty hard. The bike has held up to everything so far! If I was buying again though i would probably at least upgrade to the point 4 to get the air fork. (only reason is i would really like the adjustability of the air fork.)
> 
> In short: if you know your going to be riding a lot make sure you spend the extra money and get the point2 or the point3.


Yea I only picked up the point1 because it was so cheap and it was a huge upgrade from my Mongoose Deception haha. Im a broke college student and didn't have alot of funds so I had to start low, but I intend to work my way up.


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

DieTheVillain said:


> Yea I only picked up the point1 because it was so cheap and it was a huge upgrade from my Mongoose Deception haha. Im a broke college student and didn't have alot of funds so I had to start low, but I intend to work my way up.


 I too am a poor college student but i managed to buy mine this past summer. It is no doubt a big up grade from the deception!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was a broke student. I just spent all my income on bikes. lol.


----------



## bbrad (Aug 25, 2011)

DieTheVillian How do you like that new frame? I believe its the same one that is on the 2012 Moto Fantoms? Can't find any reviews to help me decide between the 2011 and 2012 models.


----------



## hickwheeler (Dec 9, 2011)

*11 Camber Comp L*

I just picked this up tonight. Only got to ride it a little bit around the house on the road. But looking forward to putting miles on it. I had planned on getting a HT. But he convinced me to get a FS. Sorry tried to post a pick. Not enough posts yet


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

bbrad said:


> DieTheVillian How do you like that new frame? I believe its the same one that is on the 2012 Moto Fantoms? Can't find any reviews to help me decide between the 2011 and 2012 models.


I haven't had a chance to use it yet, I'll let you know though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

esundell90 said:


> another fellow tank owner!! What year is your Dakar?


2010, you ride one as well? I got it for such a deal and i'm loving it so far.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

kyle_vk said:


> 2010, you ride one as well? I got it for such a deal and i'm loving it so far.


I did, I sold it 2 years ago. It was my 1st real MTB. Mine was a 2001. I learned the ropes on that thing and rode the wheels off it. Guy I sold it to still rides it I think. It soldiered on through anything, I called it the "Tank" for a reason, lol :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of the old Tank!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's mine, picked it up around 14 years ago. 

Forks are being changed for some Z2s (tomorrow hopefully).


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

sick bike!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mint_Sauce said:


> Here's mine, picked it up around 14 years ago.
> 
> Forks are being changed for some Z2s (tomorrow hopefully).


I was very close to picking up one of those. Would have loved to have it too. It was a bit newer and had some good components on it.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Dec 11, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I was very close to picking up one of those. Would have loved to have it too. It was a bit newer and had some good components on it.


It's a great retro bike and still rides amazingly well. I haven't ridden anything newer so it might not be as good as it once was in comparison to the newer tech today but it's really well built and still great fun.


----------



## dzrbam (Dec 15, 2011)

Mint_Sauce said:


> Here's mine, picked it up around 14 years ago.
> 
> Forks are being changed for some Z2s (tomorrow hopefully).


Looks like a nice area to ride


----------



## 3PunchCombo (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's my stock Fuji Tahoe Pro. It's a 2009, but I got it for a great price at my LBS. Love this bike.


----------



## atxmtb (Dec 16, 2011)

Newb here need help deciding between these two bikes... Both Motobecane... or if you have any other suggestions at this price point... $299 Bikesdirect.com

the 2012 Motobecane 400ht or the 2011 Motobecane 400ht LTD

thanks for any help....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Do you have a reference bike you like to use for a size comparison?

Otherwise, if you can do it, I recommend visiting a shop that carries used mountain bikes and test riding a bunch.


----------



## goonie143 (Aug 30, 2011)

*2011 Haro Shift R3 - First MTB*

Stock Bike($700):

SRAM X.7 rear derailleur
Shimano Deore front derailleur
Pivot Stem
Kenda Tires(2.1)
Shifters SRAM X.5
Brakes: Hayes
Fork: 120mm Marzocchi Bomber

Here are my upgrades:

ESI grips(not the chunky) - esigrips.com - $15
Easton Vice AM Stem '08 - $12 - jensonusa.com
XTR front deraillieur - $60 - craigslist.com
Tires: Front(Maxxis High Roller 2.35), Rear(Forte Pisgah 2.3) - performancebike.com
Pedals: Wellgo Flats - $10 - blueskycycling.com
120mm RockShox Recon Silver TK - $189 - performancebike.com

Bike purchase with upgrades: Almost $1000. I Love This Bike!


----------



## dvmullet (Dec 13, 2011)

*my salsa mamasita*

i'll add mine to the mix although it pales in comparison to everyone else's. now if it'll ever stop raining i might actually get to ride the thing on a trail.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy looking at everyone else's bikes, all of them look ready to carve.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

dvmullet said:


> i'll add mine to the mix although it pales in comparison to everyone else's. now if it'll ever stop raining i might actually get to ride the thing on a trail.


Ride in the rain!


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Ride in the rain!


Where's the "like" button?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvmullet (Dec 13, 2011)

DieTheVillain said:


> Where's the "like" button?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's not the rain that bothers me, i train and race road in the rain often, but i read on here and other places that riding on wet trails tears them up quite a bit. is this not correct? i rode on a damp trail yesterday and the trail didn't look worse for the wear. this being my first foray into mountain biking, i don't want to be a new guy who messes it up for the rest.


----------



## urbanguerilla (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice "entry level" bikes. I expected huffy's


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't feel right calling Huffy's "bikes", let alone "entry level bikes"...they're more along the lines of "disposables"


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

A few more pics of my Giant.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

urbanguerilla said:


> Nice "entry level" bikes. I expected huffy's


The definition of "entry level" has proven to be pretty broad here.


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

^ Tool.


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

That is a pretty nice one to start out on...that should last you forever!


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> ^ Tool.


???


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

drivengsxr1000 said:


> ???


presumably because the thread is titled "Entry level bikes" to most a new Fuel EX with top shelf components isn't really considered entry level.

But is this really your first bike? Heck of a rig to start on! Wish I had a rig as nice!


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

...


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

...


----------



## joeyf123 (Sep 30, 2011)

...


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

...


----------



## joeyf123 (Sep 30, 2011)

...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

drivengsxr1000 said:


> it is my first bike, ive been riding for about 6 months now... im not really sure how i feel about being bashed for buying good components and a "mid level" bike


It says ENTRY LEVEL. As in a bike that's over $300 and under 800$.


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

...


----------



## joeyf123 (Sep 30, 2011)

...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

why were all these posts edited/ I just see ........??????


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

i posted pics of my bike w/o reading the OP and then took them off


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

oh well, free bike porn while it lasted, lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For crying out loud...

"Entry level bike" is an ambiguous term. So, I'm going to do my every time this argument comes up repost of a couple threads for people who need more specific rules.

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/post-your-$1000-2000-hardtail-685402.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-cheap-bike-sub-$200-695479.html

The original creator of this thread let the cat out of the bag when he asked about upgrades. Starting with a Fuel is a lot smarter an upgrade than what some of us have done to our Hardrocks.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> It says ENTRY LEVEL. As in a bike that's over $300 and under 800$.


Awwww, dangit. Mine was $850


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Awwww, dangit. Mine was $850


It's ok. Nice sig, You stop riding as of 9/12/11?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

No I bought it on 9/12/11.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I never took an actual picture of my first bike, so I have to use a stock internet photo. About a year later I moved up to the Kona Caldera.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Starting with a Fuel is a lot smarter an upgrade than what some of us have done to our Hardrocks.


Very true but in a way it's "fun" to upgrade in peices and next thing you know you have a Hardrock that's spec'd out very well. I may get a killer deal on a Rythm Elite wheelset next month when a friend upgrades his to a set of Flows, if so the only stock items left on my 2010 Sport 29'r will be the seatpost and BB5 brakes. Not cost effective at all but it was easier for me to swap out parts when I found a good deal as opposed to saving up and buying a better bike outright.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't know anything about that. 


bww wheels 011 by Andrew183, on Flickr

Stock seat post.

But if I'd been employed when I joined the team I rode with in 2009 and 2010, I'd probably just have started over.


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

Man... There are a lot of GREAT looking bikes in here. I just got back into riding this summer and here is my 2011 Trek 4300. I couldn't be happier with this bike.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

kyle_vk said:


> My first go into mountain biking, '10 Jamis Dakar XC and my gf's 2011 Gary Fisher. Couldn't be happier, now lots of learning to do!


Is that in the parking lot at Luton?


----------



## goonie143 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice Pics!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

2011 Giant Revel 0

Updated photo...decided to cover the lime (ugly) color stripes so now my bike has a black frame with just white stripes










My cat decided she wanted to get in the picture. Likes to brush her whiskers against the pedals.


----------



## WakeFirst (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice pics. I just grabbed myself a '12 Specialized Hardrock disc. Satin black. 

Took it for one nice ride so far. My complaints are the fork is sub par and lacks quality IMO. I would like a lockout. Also the brakes are just OK, anything other than light riding and the brakes start to really lack UMPH. Also the pedals are one of the cheapest parts on the bike. 

Immediately when I got home, I put in an order for a set of AVID BB7s and also XPEDO face lift pedals. Not really in budget nor do I know enough yet to purchase a new fork. 

Will post some pics of the bike once I slap some of the new parts on.


----------



## joeyf123 (Sep 30, 2011)

nice


----------



## Too_Fast_46 (Apr 16, 2011)

*My Trusty Steed*

Sette Reken built up over time results in a heck of a bike. May not be the cheapest way to go but for someone who wrenches on their own stuff there is no greater satisfaction than individually choosing each component for a bike like no other.

This may only be my first but it will not be the last.


----------



## Nick_Good (Jan 27, 2011)

slumpey said:


> 2011 Giant Revel 0
> 
> Updated photo...decided to cover the lime (ugly) color stripes so now my bike has a black frame with just white stripes
> 
> ...


I have the same bike, and I have to agree, it is one ugly bike. Great bike for the price, but ugly. Lime green stripes and white cable housings, what were they thinking?


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

DieTheVillain said:


> Well I wanted to show you guys my first Mountain bike ever but I have to have a total of 10 posts before I can post links or images so I will come back and edit it later with images, but I just got a 2011 Gravity 29point1 in Matte Bronze from Bikes Direct for only $117. pretty stoked gonna ride it next weekend I hope!


Finally got to take this thing out after last weekend (sunday and monday) and while I have nothing to compare it to in regards to $1000+ bikes this things is amazing compared to the Wal-Goose Deception I had before, everything was so much smoother, the gears shifting, the front suspension, the seat was soo much more comfortable, the ride as a whole was better, the only thing I had trouble with was my wrists / bottom part of my palms were VERY sore after about an hour of riding, if anyone knows what I should change to prevent that please let me know.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

DieTheVillain said:


> the only thing I had trouble with was my wrists / bottom part of my palms were VERY sore after about an hour of riding, if anyone knows what I should change to prevent that please let me know.


This tends to be a fit problem. Either the reach is too long or the saddle-bars drop is too much, pulling your hands too far away and causing you to dump a lot of weight on them, or you're doing something funny with the alignment of your wrists.

Strangely, having too short a reach can do the same thing. It's a less common way to cause the problem, though.

If you're not wearing padded cycling gloves, that can also cause the problem. IME, on a mountain bike that's an unusual problem to have. The fat tires and squishy grips generally damp enough vibration without adding padded gloves. Some people say that gripping their handlebars too tight bothers them.

Did you have this problem with your Mongoose? Put the bikes next to each other, with the bottom brackets in the same position, and see how the positions of the saddle and handle bars compare.

Here's a great source on bike fit. He's a little more oriented toward road and touring bikes, but it all still applies.

Bicycling and Pain

You can also ask a more experienced friend if your position looks off. Use some judgement, a lot of riding experience is no guarantee that your friend knows wtf he's doing and doesn't just believe everything he reads on slamthatstem.com.


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

When i first picked her up a couple months ago...









After ruining a saddle. coming across the Charger expert deal and deciding i "needed" BB7s and SD7 levers, also put on some rueben fly pedals i had laying around. Im pretty sure after some grips ill be done. VERY happy set up like this. Only other things i will replace are things that wear out. My LBS has been awesome so far, probably buying a FS later this yr.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Im so glad I didnt order blue wheels for my FX, that looks so much better with the white.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick_Good said:


> I have the same bike, and I have to agree, it is one ugly bike. Great bike for the price, but ugly. Lime green stripes and white cable housings, what were they thinking?


Great bike though, besides the ugly color. Taken my Revel 0 on several trails. it's doing it's job


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Some bike shop out in Boulder was using the blue bikes as rentals. I was out on the trail and saw one in that color for the first time and my 1st thought was "So............Much............Blue!!!"

Looks better with the chargers fo sho.


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Im so glad I didnt order blue wheels for my FX, that looks so much better with the white.





esundell90 said:


> Some bike shop out in Boulder was using the blue bikes as rentals. I was out on the trail and saw one in that color for the first time and my 1st thought was "So............Much............Blue!!!"
> 
> Looks better with the chargers fo sho.


thanks, i really dig the change.


----------



## sr201600 (Nov 26, 2011)

here's my first bike Jamis Dakota Sports only mods are new grips, will see after a decent workout


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm kinda curious as to how much upgrading it's "worth" putting into an entry-level bike...Is it really worth putting lightweight components on a $400 bike? I ask because at the moment, I'm considering buying new wheels and disc brakes, which is probably something that's going to cost almost as much as my bike did new 5 years ago.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It depends what your goals are. If you've beaten up your current wheels, you need new ones anyway. You may as well get something a little nicer. It'll also have a big effect on handling.

Ditto brakes.

If you're planning to chip away at the entire build, it's not worth it. Also, if a lot of other parts of your bike are pretty trashed, consider whether you're better off biting the bullet and getting a whole new bike.

Bikes are a crap investment regardless. So think of it this way - you already have a rideable bike. Any bike has a certain cost of ownership. Between the COO of maintaining a bike once it's got a few miles on it, especially if it started with a so-so build, and the new parts you're considering, would you have spent the equivalent of a new bike in the next year or so?

If your frame actively goes against the goals of your purchases, it's another time to think about a do-over. I was thinking about getting a sexy new frame this year, but then I rode a 29er. So instead I'm going to try to stick to maintaining my current bike until I finish my degree, then I'll get a 29er that comes out of the box as a racer. But, I got pretty far into upgrading my 26er. If I'd been employed when I started racing, I think (hope?) I'd have been smart enough to just buy a new bike.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Vapor

here mostly stock with a few upgrades. Ritchey bar/stem, M595 Deore brakeset and Sunline Vone flat pedals.










Now with every component upgraded but the post clamp. And I also kept the 8speed cassette with a single ring upfront.










The picture does not include some of the upgrades mentioned.
The fork is a Recon Race with remote. 120mm travel with 20mm ta
Mavic XM 317 wheelset on Kenda Nevegal stick e and dtc tires
'11 Deore drive train mostly, with Alivio 8spd shifter
Race Face bash guard with N Gear jumpstop
Shimano M530 SPD
Deore M595 brakes with 180/160mm XT rotors
Race Face Deus handle bar, seatpost and Evolve 70mm stem
Ruffian lock grips and MEC saddle.

I don't think I will ever get rid of this bike unless there is a catastrophic frame failure.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

It's easy to fall into the upgraditis trap as many of the bikes posted on mtbr show. Here's my '10 Hardrock Sport 29.. The only stock parts are the BB5 calipers. My plans are to upgrade the frame, move over all parts that will go with new frame (for example all but headset/seatpost would go on a '12 Niner EMD frame, for an '11 the headset could transfer). I'll put the stock parts back on and either sell it or throw semi-slicks on it to use for light road use.










Reba RL @ 100mm (same a2c as the Suntour @ 80mm)
FSA Orbit XLii headset
Crank Bros Cobalt2 flat bar w/FSA stem
Odi Rogue Grips
Specialized Format 143mm saddle
Truvativ Stylo Race seatpost
Avid Speed Dial brake levers
Stock BB5 calipers
Alligator sawtooth rotors 160mm front/rear
X9 shifter
Shimano LX crank setup 32t 1x9 (K-edge keeper & Truvativ bash)
Sram 991 Crossstep chain
X9 Rear Derailleur
Stans Flows w/ZTR hubs: Ignitor front/Crossmark rear mounted tubeless


----------



## TheOrangutan (Dec 12, 2011)

*2011 Giant XTC*

Cant post pics yet, but my first bike is a medium 2011 Giant XTC. Didn't take long to get the itch to improve it (even though it was great to start with).

Wheels are now Stans Crest on Hope pro evo II hubs (experimented with tyre treads a few times too) - may go tubeless soon
XT cassette with XTR chain
XTR 980 pedals
XT 785 brakes/discs
SLR XC saddle
Thomson setback seatpost

Spent too much probably, but I figure if I upgrade in the future I'll be able to transfer a lot of those components.

Started off at high 12kg, now 10.99kg. I think the best mods were the lighter rims, and the much better brakes


----------



## EuroRacer (Jan 8, 2012)

Bikes look great guys !


----------



## FormulaRX (Jan 7, 2012)

:-d


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's my budget rigid ss Trek Marlin sitting in my dorm room.


----------



## Norco-Myad (Jan 10, 2012)

There are some nice bikes in here, I will add my 1st Downhill bike later!


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Azonic DS-1 ,X Fusion Enix RLR forks


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

My Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc bought new in 2007. Recently upgraded to Hayes Stroker Trail brakes, Alivio shifters, Kendal Nevegal tires, Fizik Gobi XM kium saddle, crank brothers candy pedals and soon will get rid of that POS Dart 1 fork.


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

Larry_K said:


> It's easy to fall into the upgraditis trap as many of the bikes posted on mtbr show. Here's my '10 Hardrock Sport 29.. The only stock parts are the BB5 calipers. My plans are to upgrade the frame, move over all parts that will go with new frame (for example all but headset/seatpost would go on a '12 Niner EMD frame, for an '11 the headset could transfer). I'll put the stock parts back on and either sell it or throw semi-slicks on it to use for light road use.
> 
> Reba RL @ 100mm (same a2c as the Suntour @ 80mm)
> FSA Orbit XLii headset
> ...


I like the way you think  I'm thinking about doing the same thing with my Rockhopper. I'd love to move on to an Air 9. However, I haven't even started with the kind of research you've probably done for your plans. I figure this would be a good way to get some experience wrenching as well...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

James K said:


> Here's my budget rigid ss Trek Marlin sitting in my dorm room.


I like that bike. Simple and clean. I'm sure it's fun too:thumbsup:


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

I feel that people define entry level a little different than I do.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry forgot about the bike part

Cannondale Chase 3 

Trust me I know its DJ, got it off craigslist purely due to looks and brand recognition. Heavy little bastard, but that thing took a beating and still kept going. Currently building a 29er


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

I only have a $250 schwinn...nothing worth posting a pic of or anything. So if anyone feels sorry for me and wants to sell their small frame...  Trying to save up a little here n there to get something better but I don't know enough about bikes to make an informed purchase anyway. There's so much to learn I don't know where 2 begin.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

muffetmd said:


> I feel that people define entry level a little different than I do.


Haha...I agree...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Meowhead said:


> I only have a $250 schwinn...nothing worth posting a pic of or anything. So if anyone feels sorry for me and wants to sell their small frame...  Trying to save up a little here n there to get something better but I don't know enough about bikes to make an informed purchase anyway. There's so much to learn I don't know where 2 begin.


Consider the type of riding you're doing, or may want to do, set a budget and you'll have options.

Glad you're on here to learn. You'll pick up knowledge faster than you can say Eccentric bottom Bracket!!


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's mine....


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

esundell90 said:


> Consider the type of riding you're doing, or may want to do, set a budget and you'll have options.
> 
> Glad you're on here to learn. You'll pick up knowledge faster than you can say Eccentric bottom Bracket!!


Thank you for the advice. If my taxes come out like I hope I may have about $500-600 to spend, I'm very excited. Spent about an hour last night on various forums here just reading!!


----------



## whphel (Jan 1, 2012)

10 yrs ago I had a Specialized rock hopper. This is my latested since I have not riden in 10 yrs I would say this is entry level. Kona Kahuna 29er.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

^^^ Very nice Kona!!!


----------



## whphel (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you. I bought it 2 weeks ago and put 25 miles on it in 3 days since then it ha been freezing and snowing. It does feel great to ride again. Cant wait to hit some dirt, trails and take it hunting.


----------



## MrMtnBkr (Jan 24, 2012)

*2005 specialized fsr*

Just picked it up about a week ago. Needs new tires, peddles and some TLC. Cant wait for the snow to melt!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My biggest cycling pet-peeve is the word "peddles" :skep:


----------



## MrMtnBkr (Jan 24, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My biggest cycling pet-peeve is the word "peddles" :skep:


whats the correct word?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Pedals.


----------



## MrMtnBkr (Jan 24, 2012)

my 1st post to this forum and your pointing out a spelling error? thanks for the warm welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My biggest cycling pet-peeve is the word "peddles" :skep:


Mine is "forks"....


----------



## wisch (Jan 30, 2012)

sikkkk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I was bringing one of my cycling pet peeves to attention, not pointing out your mistake


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Well. I guess i meet the criteria. Just got me a beginners mtb because i wanted to get back into biking. I didnt wanna spend a ton until i knew if i still had it in me (im 47 and its been a while). GT Aggressor 1.0

Took it for its maiden voyage yesterday and did about 7 mile. I havent rode in years, so i was happy to get that far and survive 

***Well i guess there are rules on posting pics, so guess ill have to update this later


----------



## AlexxM (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

My pet peeve is people that add "P" to the word Thomson.
Dirty cog slickers....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey roblee, when is Thompson going to make some pettles?


----------



## FFwhipple (Jan 31, 2012)

some pretty awesome bikes in here!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

David C said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> A genuine 2006 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki, with factory upgraded parts, such as the fork.
> 
> ...


It's been almost 2 years now.

I did upgrade to the front BB5 to BB7, along with a 2011 X-7 med cage rd, change the shifters for X-4's and put back the original saddle. Still needs to swap those tires, probably with some Minion DH f/r. Added SD 7 levers and re-routed the cables and housing (was a real mess before).

Took it on a ride yesterday


----------



## JeepBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

David C said:


> It's been almost 2 years now.
> 
> I did upgrade to the front BB5 to BB7, along with a 2011 X-7 med cage rd, change the shifters for X-4's and put back the original saddle. Still needs to swap those tires, probably with some Minion DH f/r. Added SD 7 levers and re-routed the cables and housing (was a real mess before).
> 
> Took it on a ride yesterday


What a bad ass bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's my girlfriend on her inaugural ride on her Trek Skye S:










1 month later came Crank Bros. pedals and a Recon:










6 months later came wheels, tires, bars, stem, brakes, and shifters 


































She didn't want a new bike (trust me I tried!) and rode quite a few high end bikes and just couldn't find one that fit her as well as the damned 13" Skye S! She loves it and as long as she enjoys riding it is more than worth upgrading it for me .


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

Adam490 said:


>


Ditch the kickstand. They have no place on a MTB. :nono:


----------



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

You are more than welcome to come take it off. She wanted it on there so it stays.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Pedro S said:


> Ditch the kickstand. They have no place on a MTB. :nono:


That was my first mistake when I picked up my bike. But in my defense, i knew no better 2 years ago.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Adam490 said:


> Here's my girlfriend on her inaugural ride on her Trek Skye S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, am also in the process of upgrading the wifes bike('11 Specialized Myka). She too had to get a 13" and the Myka was the only bike we found that had the best stand over that is not a step through frame. Bought the bike pretty much for the frame. First things get replaced were the grips and pedals. I gave her my X9 drive train and nevegal tires off one of my bike. next are the brakes, fork and some lighter controls.


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

Adam490 said:


> You are more than welcome to come take it off. She wanted it on there so it stays.


She may think differently when it deploys on some bumpy roots, rocks, etc. causing her to hit the ground. I understand though. What she wants, she gets.

BTW, that's a nice looking Skye.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Pedro S said:


> She may think differently when it deploys on some bumpy roots, rocks, etc. causing her to hit the ground. I understand though. What she wants, she gets


 This is very true. Maybe the rattling and annoying vibrations will eventually annoy her to rid of it, rather than a fall.


----------



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

It doesn't rattle or vibrate, not yet anyway. She's been riding for about 6 months, and if her bike having a damn kickstand gets her to come out and ride with me, I'll keep 4 or 5 spares for when it craps out .


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Alternatively, just commit to it. I think Pletscher kick stands are the ones that touring cyclists use.


----------



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## apr20vturbo (Feb 3, 2012)

Been lurking for a while. Just wanted to say thanks to the forum for helping me choose my bike and accessories. (first one since I was like 16) I look forward to learning a lot more. 

I bought the bike about a week ago and got to finally take it out on some noobish trails. I like media so I made a video.

sooooo if you like noobish trails, Smashing Pumkins, or Hawaii you might enjoy it. 

h ttp://youtu.be/HKP7KVKZ1ec

(sorry you'll have to fix the link (remove the space after the "h") since it's my first post and I am not allowed to post links yet.)


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a 2011 GT 2.0 Aggressor. I know it's not the best, but I'm a broke college student. No mods as of yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mood (Nov 15, 2011)

My first mountainbike. A Merida Matts TFS 100, 09 that I got pretty cheap at a sale 2 years ago. It's still my primary training bike (but I have carbon race bike) and now only the frame remains. I've changed everything else. The rigid fork, the stem and the bars are all in carbon. I run a 1x9 setup with e13 chainguide and sram x9 derailleur. Sram xo gripshift and sram x7 cranks. The wheels are a pair of sunn feather (1500g) that I got really cheap and the tires are continentals race king 2,2. The seatpost is titainium from kcnc. The breaks are some cheap shimano and the discs are Alligator (90g).

Total weight is about 9kg.

I've managed to get most of the parts cheap online from people who bought the wrong parts for their bikes.


----------



## nighthawk700 (Jan 29, 2012)

Those sure are some nice entry level rides


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

*hers & his*

Just got our new bikes a couple of days ago and got to break them in on the trail for the first time today. I ended up getting a 2012 Skye SL disc & he got a 2012 3700 disc...We love them so far but I can see a few upgrades I need asap...pedals & shoes for one and a set of better tires...these stock tires they put on these things are ice skates.


----------



## bobonker (Jan 30, 2012)

2011 Cannondale RZ One Twenty 3

Last 2011 in the area and they did me right on the pricing. Love it so far, but I have a few upgrades planned.

Bob


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bobonker said:


> I have a few upgrades planned.
> 
> Bob


First of which is removing the reflectors right?


----------



## bobonker (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha...yes, those are long gone. That pic was taken before I even rode it for the first time. I asked the store to leave them off, but they can't sell the bike without them.

Bob


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I work in a shop...and unfortunately that's the law (in most states I believe). Bikes must be sold with reflectors..I have found that when you get home and take them off (if you have or know little kids) they always want things like that because they are shiny and like how they glow at night :lol: Better than the landfill..or just take them off in the parking lot and give them back to the shop. A lot of times shops will keep a box of them somewhere in case a bike comes with a broken one or the rare occasion that you get the elderly man who wants 3 reflectors per wheel because his wife said so.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I would use the quote button squatch but its off to the right side of my screen in never never land. We are taking a collection of spoke reflectors to stick on my buddies bike next time he leaves it unattended. Should make for a good laugh.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Classic :thumbsup: I woulda used the quote button as well...but..well I have no good reason why I didn't, nevermind :lol:


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice bikes. I'm hoping to pick one up in the coming weeks.


----------



## wparti00 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice bikes!!


----------



## endless108 (Feb 12, 2012)

dont have one yet =(


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I picked this little jewel up today. I traded an old 1990 Trek 330 road bike for it.

It's a 1999 Specialized Rockhopper FS. Low miles well taken care of.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

It's been a long time coming but finally got a good (to me anyway) bike. There's no grips since I'm waiting for a set of new bars, grips, and stem to be delivered.


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

Picked her up this morning. Don't worry I got rid of the reflector.


----------



## Hegotgame (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going to get a Sette Razzo 2.0 but i ending up going to a local spot and buying a 2012 Trek Mamba. I have some Crank Bros Candy pedals and shoes already it is just kinda cold out so i haven't put them on yet. 

Going to ride it for a bit and save up for some Stans ZTR crests. Maybe buy some Carbon stuff off of ebay if i see a deal to good to pass up. 

I can't post pics yet but i'm sure you guys know what a stock Mamba looks like.


----------



## silver07 (Jul 26, 2011)

2011 Giant Revel 1 

Picture is from Eagle Rock at Camp Mack.

Need to ditch the reflectors yet but i'm just focusing on getting back into mountain biking!


----------



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cant wait to get mine this week and post a picture here..


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

So, This is my Nishiki Z-29, Got it since 28 january, All stock except for springs in the fork and a cycling computer, I absolutely LOVE IT! Handles wayy better than my old Stumpjumper M2..








Now has road tyres on it, i have WTB Raptors ready.


----------



## fatpig (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine was over 20 years ago - a Nishiki Alien - i wish i had photos....


----------



## gawillet (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll post pictures of my 2012 Scott Scale 29er Expert as soon as I get to ten posts


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I upgraded mine yesterday with some Maxxix Ignitor 26x2.35's.

And it turns out its actually a 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

grandmachine said:


> Picked her up this morning. Don't worry I got rid of the reflector.


Why do people remove the reflectors?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I upgraded mine yesterday with some Maxxix Ignitor 26x2.35's.
> 
> And it turns out its actually a 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS.


Those bikes are fun in the tight single track. A good buy for sure!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

KogKiller said:


> Why do people remove the reflectors?


Leave them on and go ride trails. Get back to us after. You'll see why


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I upgraded mine yesterday with some Maxxix Ignitor 26x2.35's.
> 
> And it turns out its actually a 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS.


NIce clean old bike, almost ready for the VRC forum.
Suggestion, if you're going to leave those boots on the fork you should keep them attached @ the bottom.


----------



## rise000 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Giant Rincon 2010*

From Acera/Alivio to Deore/SLX components...
From lousy SR fork to Surly rigid...
About 12kg with heavy fat slick tires...


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> NIce clean old bike, almost ready for the VRC forum.
> Suggestion, if you're going to leave those boots on the fork you should keep them attached @ the bottom.


I have a dumb question then. They keep coming up, what keeps them held in place at the bottom.


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

2012 Cannondale Trail SL 4. So far I'm enjoying this bike. Ordered lights, pedals, and shoes from pricepoint yesterday.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I have a dumb question then. They keep coming up, what keeps them held in place at the bottom.


There should be some sort of a ridge on the lowers that the bottom of the boot slips over, or at least a flat area where you could zip tie them down.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

2011 GT Aggressor 2.0. My Fiveten freeriders and wellgo b103 pedals arrived this morning. Also, took off the reflectors.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

my 1993 Trek 820 Mountain Track , its time to buy a new bike , I want to take my adventures off road , been looking at some nice HTs


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Trek Marlin 29er*

Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin 29er

Looking to upgrade to hydraulic discs, and went with Crank Brothers Candy 2 clipless pedals.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Richard_ said:


> my 1993 Trek 820 Mountain Track , its time to buy a new bike , I want to take my adventures off road , been looking at some nice HTs


 Sad as it is for me to say with my other awesome bikes, I have a Trek 800 that probably gets more seat time than anything. It takes me everywhere I need to go. Not the most fun bike in the world, but it gets me there.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

esundell90 said:


> Sad as it is for me to say with my other awesome bikes, I have a Trek 800 that probably gets more seat time than anything. It takes me everywhere I need to go. Not the most fun bike in the world, but it gets me there.


sadly this is my only one  still trying to decide on a new one


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

2011 Redline Monocog 29er

Ergon Grips
Avid BB7 Front and Rear Mechanical Disc Brakes
Avid speed dial 7 levers
Jagwire Ripcord Brake wire kit 
Crank Brothers Mallet 2 Clipless Pedals
Scott Trail Bike shoes
Kenda Small Block 8 tire for rear only (keeping the nevegal up front)


----------



## Ronsin909 (Feb 11, 2012)

*My $100 lady*

I got this 2010 Diamondback Sorrento Sport for $100 off of Craigslist. The owner never rode her and let her sit in the garage for two years. She still had the price tags.

No upgrades yet, I still have a lot to learn. I did take off the reflectors. But I do plan on getting new handle bars, seat post, saddle and peddles. I don't want to upgrade to crazy as this is my first mountain bike. I plan to learn and exercise with her. Then when I know what I want and what I need, I'll upgrade to a new bike.


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

Got this beauty a couple weeks ago. 2011 Raleigh Talus 8.0 from my lbs. Added some Shimano m520 pedals. This is my first mountain bike other than the crappy ones I had when I was young. Hopefully the weather will cooperate soon and I can get out on the trails.


----------



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of nice bikes here. Some of them even look a lot more expensive than they probably were.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Innota said:


> Lots of nice bikes here. Some of them even look a lot more expensive than they probably were.


No kidding, at first glance I thought that Raleigh was some kind of custom build. Im even a little jealous lol.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Q-Lock said:


> Got this beauty a couple weeks ago. 2011 Raleigh Talus 8.0 from my lbs. Added some Shimano m520 pedals. This is my first mountain bike other than the crappy ones I had when I was young. Hopefully the weather will cooperate soon and I can get out on the trails.


Very nice color scheme! :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

KogKiller said:


> Very nice color scheme! :thumbsup:


Thank you! It caught my eye as soon as I got in the shop and thankfully it fits me perfectly. Got a great deal on it being as it's a 2011 model. Chose the Raleigh over an '11 Rockhopper due to the component list and I just loved the way this one looked.


----------



## Elmar66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Redirect Notice

2011 Airborne Spectre.....bought it new today.....


----------



## xiaolin808 (Dec 28, 2011)

*2006 Jamis Dakar Sport*

Picked this up off of CL a couple of weeks ago.

All stock except:
Intense 2.25 System4 tires
Truvativ Hussefelt stem
Specialized 750mm bars
Vader Saddle (Cheap Hong Kong knock off, but surprisingly comfortable)
RaceFace 34t bash guard
ODI Rogue Black/Black Grips.

Saddle, bash guard, and grips are what I added on after buying it.


----------



## D-REW (Feb 21, 2012)

Just picked up this Fuji Adventure 1.0 off Craigslist. I got some new pedals and a saddle on its way. Can anyone please recommend some other upgrades I should consider?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

D-REW said:


> Just picked up this Fuji Adventure 1.0 off Craigslist. I got some new pedals and a saddle on its way. Can anyone please recommend some other upgrades I should consider?


Well what type of riding you planning on doing with it?

Also, I wouldn't fall into the trap of going upgrade crazy on a bike like this. I'd save my penies for something a little nicer, but if you plan on using this bike as a commuter or as an intro to trail riding, you'll do fine.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

And you should definately "consider" some new tires. That rear one is one bald sob.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is my 2005 RM Trailhead that got me introduced to trail riding. I replaced a few components over the past couple of years but I have finally decided I wanted something more trail focused and so I am building a new bike and most of the upgraded parts are going there.

Some of the upgrades - the original MZ Race pogo stick/boat anchor was the weakest link of this bike, I replaced it with a much nicer and lighter RS Recon Gold RL. I got a lighter stem, a light carbon handlebar and integrated brake/shifter levers. I snapped the original LX RD and replaced it with a much nicer Shadow XT. I got me a lighter and less cushy saddle (WTB SST Race) and to take the edge off on rough trails, a Tamer Pivot seat post. The original wheels with Alex DP17 rims and Deore hubs are still nice and true, I do not understand why they get so many bad reviews. Alltogether, this has been a quite nice entry level XC bike and I had a lot of fun with it, but it is a time for me to move on.








.


----------



## fatguynewtobiking (Feb 21, 2012)

picked her up yesterday....2012 Giant Revel 1 stock at the moment. My first MTB, and I can't wait to break it in. Learn the ropes and just enjoy the sport!!










*Don't mind the busted up blinds:thumbsup:


----------



## mh509 (Feb 24, 2012)

that luk cool


----------



## chrisaperk (Feb 25, 2012)

*IronHorse Sinister 6.3 29"*

So I just picked up an Ironhorse Sinister 6.3 29" today. I paid $399 for it and it seems to be an amazing bike. This has disk brakes front and rear. Also many other extras that I dont know the name of. I am new to MTB but I could tell this bike was better for the price. All the other bikes in its range did not have half the upgrades this one did.

Also I am 6'3 about 200 pounds and this bike fits me perfectly. The hight of the handle bars are about 43" from the ground.

If anyone else knows more about it please tell me. I can not find anyone else like that has one online.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ Turn your forks around.

Edit- Have an LBS do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow - who assembled it?


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...1-your-entry-level-mtb-pics-upgrades-bike.jpg
this made my day ^


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Under $200 Trek 8000R 25.5lbs


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

griff71 said:


> Wow - who assembled it?


Probably the same guy who assembled those :


----------



## mprada (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm new to MTB, and I went riding with a borrowed bike a couple of times and loved it!!
I am in the market for a bike of my own. I found one on ebay that seems like a good deal. Can i post the link in here? or wrong thread? Thank you for any help in advance


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

mprada said:


> I'm new to MTB, and I went riding with a borrowed bike a couple of times and loved it!!
> I am in the market for a bike of my own. I found one on ebay that seems like a good deal. Can i post the link in here? or wrong thread? Thank you for any help in advance


When buying a used bike its better to buy it around your area so you can look for damaged parts and frame, and at the same time test ride it. Where do you live?. Check craigslist around your area.


----------



## mprada (Feb 26, 2012)

bennyblanco2121 said:


> When buying a used bike its better to buy it around your area so you can look for damaged parts and frame, and at the same time test ride it. Where do you live?. Check craigslist around your area.


I live around Milwaukee, WI. 
This is the bike I saw on ebay. ww.ebay.com/itm/230750388041?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I have been looking on craigslist but haven't found much. I went to a LBS and plan to test ride both the Hardrock and the Rockhopper bikes. They seem to be around my price range and what I am using them for. Any input on these?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

mprada said:


> I'm new to MTB, and I went riding with a borrowed bike a couple of times and loved it!!
> I am in the market for a bike of my own. I found one on ebay that seems like a good deal. Can i post the link in here? or wrong thread? Thank you for any help in advance


Please stay on topic when posting in threads with a specific topic or agenda.thanks


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

mprada said:


> I'm new to MTB, and I went riding with a borrowed bike a couple of times and loved it!!
> I am in the market for a bike of my own. I found one on ebay that seems like a good deal. Can i post the link in here? or wrong thread? Thank you for any help in advance


Start a new thread in the begginer's corner.


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

My order came in from price point today. I got the need essentials I was looking for but unfortunately I shipping out for a deployment in Korea. Hopefully once I get back I'm looking forward to doing some new trails I found.


----------



## J-aec (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice bikes guys!

2011 GT Karakoram 3.0

Upgraded the brake setup to BB7s and SD7 levers. The wheelset is next on my list of upgrades...


----------



## phobos512 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of my bike from a week or so ago. I've got some platform pedals with nubs now, as well as different grips (Bontrager Race Lites thick) and seat (Bontrager SSR). I've got a new wide handlebar showing up today as well (Truvative Boo Bar 740 mm).


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked my new Giant Talon 29er a few weeks ago, so far the only upgrade were the pedals (Azonic 420 Flats). New front tire, Reba shock and going tubeless will be next (wife permitting of course).


----------



## BungSolo (Jan 19, 2012)

07 ironhorse maverick 3.0 cheapo. originally overpaid 400ish. broke rear freehub, replaced with shimano deore. crank was creaking, replaced with truvative blaze. upgraded from 8 to 9 speed cassette (hg50), changed out integrated brake levers/shifters for SRAM attack shifters, and avid speed dial Ti brake levers. added jagwire hyper brake cables/housing. wellgo mg1 pedals. badly need to replace the horrible fork but short on money. after that some avid bb7s to replace to the promax junk and ill be done wasting money on this bike. wasted too much already but havent had enough to buy a better bike all at once and its fun working on it myself.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Got a Merida Matts TFS 300-D XC ina 22" frame a few years back.

Just in the process of upgrading the front end on it, spurred on by kind of destroying the poor quality stock shocks that came with it. Currently runs a Shimano M485 brake set, and Alvio gear set, although they're not the lightest things on earth, they're very solid brakes and the gear set's treated me very well, bit of cable stretch after the first month, but since then they've just been reliable and solid, smooth changes.

Front end is going to Rock Shox Sektor RL coils, was able to get a mighty good deal on an FSA XC-150 Stem and Raceface low riser handlebars, the flats just weren't doing it for me. All with a Shimano SLX 20mm though hub, some DT Swiss Champion spokes and a Shimano Deore RT62 rotor for it.

THe front end was long overdue an upgrade, I got the bike back in 2009, sold my roadbike to get back into my MTB'ing (had been out a few years after a nasty crash...confidence killer). This was a solid entry level then, the frame is fantastic, and the peripherals are very decent wuality for the price bracket (LBS owner gave me a good deal as my younger brother sold him a van for a killer price when he left town...called in that favour), but it's weakness has always been the front end, those Suntour's are just nothing to phone home about, constantly bottoming, no damping, they no longer return to full travel after came off a large rock and bottomed them on a single track, smashed a bolt off the bottom, just been riding them locked out on smoother stuff waiting for my replacements to arrive.

Anyway, wall of text aside. Here's some pics, alot cleaner then usual. Been raining lately, still quite overcast, as you can kind of see in the photo lighting.


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

J-aec said:


> Nice bikes guys!
> 
> 2011 GT Karakoram 3.0
> 
> Upgraded the brake setup to BB7s and SD7 levers. The wheelset is next on my list of upgrades...


GT Karakoram 29ers. Awesome bikes. I would really like to have one of those in the 2.0 version as an all around XC geared bike. I took one out for a test ride at Performance Bikes and those bikes are so stable and have a good length wheelbase for climbing and descending.

Nice bike, and good choice on brakes and levers.


----------



## J-aec (Jan 30, 2011)

^^
GT Karakorams have great frame geometry. I have feeling that they get overlooked due to the name being less prestigious as it once was back in the late '80s and '90s. 

I think it's nice that GT has evolved the triple triangle frame design all through the years.

Overall, GT bicycles lives on and they still produce badass bikes... 
I'm liking mine, even with a wheelset that hinders the bike's potential.


----------



## camit34 (Aug 15, 2006)

Picked up a left over '11 Specialized Hardrock 29er on clearance today. It's nothing special but I figured the price was quite good for a solid platform to build on as my experience grows. Other then a whole lot of BLUE go'n on with it...I really dig it.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Picked up my first bike in over 10 years...a 2012 Hardrock Disc.










No upgrades yet, but pedals and tires will be the first things done to it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got a 2005 Rocky Mountain Fusion.

So far I replaced/upgaded:

Rock Shox Judy TT 100mm -> Rock Shox Recon XC SL 100mm
Shimano M465 Mech. discs brakes 160mm -> Avid Juicy 3 160mm
Shimano Alivio brake levers -> Avid Juicy 3
Shimano Alivio shifters -> Shimano Deore
Shimano CN-IG51 chain -> Shimano CN-HG73 LX chain
Shimano Deore rear deraileur -> Shimano SLX
Maxxis HighRoller XC 2.1 tires -> Panaracer FireXC Kevlar 2.1 tires
Welgo pedals -> Welgo SPD


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

2011 Trek 4500 Disc, bought it used looks like it has never been ridden...that's about to change.
upgraded the pedals to m647's and got a nice new seat.

camit34- love the blue


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Ordered my first bike today, A 2012 Cannondale Bad Boy 9 from my LBS. Only upgrades to start will be a set of straitline AMP pedals but plan to upgrade more as its needed.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
As shipped, that bike won't be appropriate for mountain biking.

I know in the past they were designed so that they could have the stock wheels swapped for 26" wheels with knobbies and be used off-road but I don't know if that's still true.


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Guy at the LBS wasn't sure either, bike will see a lot of road riding time that's why I was leaning that way but at some point I'd like to do some trail riding so maybe ill hold off on the BB9 and go try out a few more hybribs first like the quick cx series or a trek DS.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

IME and IMHO, hybrids suck. There is nothing I do on a bike that I'd rather do on a hybrid than a road or mountain bike. That includes road riding for fun, mountain biking, cyclocross, and commuting.

That said, I've run into a few arguments for hybrids for a couple of particular uses that make sense.

What's your goal with riding?


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Basically what got me started with wanting a bike is fitness. Back around christmas I got on a scale and was up near 250lbs and decide it was time to make a change and get healthy while I'm still young and before I end up with major health issue so as of jan 1st I've been eatting right, doing cardio 3 days a week and 3 days of weight lifting and in the time since I've dropped 35lbs and now that its getting warmer out I wanted to add in another form of cardio to my work outs and that what got me wanting to start biking. Where I live we locally have paved trails to ride on a few miles from my house and also I play a lot of sports in the spring/summer so figured I'd use it for commuting to get to and from different basketball courts or to family member's houses to swim or hang out. (Entire family lives within 5 miles of me) My brother is big into bmx and a few of his friends trail ride so I wanted a bike that would be able to handle some off road in case I wanted to join them once and awhile. So really I'm looking for a do it all type of bike until I get some time on a bike and see what type of riding I start to favor.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I use a road bike for that kind of thing. Two of mine have lots of clearance. The cyclocross bike, I leave set up for cyclocross or trail full-time; the other would need a fair amount of tinkering.

I always cringe a little when I see people suggesting cyclocross bikes as do-it-all bikes for beginning cyclists, though. I'd already been mountain biking for years before I took a road bike off-road. It takes a little extra finesse and they're definitely not as forgiving. The problem with hybrids is that they're still not very good off-road and they can become painful to ride on-road if you're doing longer fitness rides.

I'd research the Bad Boy/26" wheel thing a bit further. If you can get a 2.1" tire in current models, I think it's a fine idea. It'll probably still become limiting as you lose more weight and build up your power - it has geometry more appropriate to someone who's getting back into shape or just doesn't want to work that hard riding to the grocery store - but you may find it has a second useful life just as your neighborhood bike, or as the bike you use for whichever discipline you find you're not as interested in (so, full-time road or full-time MTB after you get a "real" road or mountain bike for the one you like better.)


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree that the cyclcross seems to be the best way to go for my needs but its they're WAY more then I was looking to spend for an entry level bike. Think what ill go ahead and do is get the bb9 and ride it around for a few months to see what type of riding I end up favoring and then next winter I'll look to either purchase a road bike or a mountain bike and either sell the bb9 or use it as a general bike for short rides.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

In your particular posistion, id get a mountain bike with a second wheelset with some street tires. I ride my mountain bike alot on pavement, and while yes itd probably be less work to ride a rode or cx bike on the pavement, i dont notice it being enough extra work to care. And if I did get to feeling that way, the amount of used road bikes for sale around here is off the charts. A couple hundred dolalr used road bike around here would be more than enough for my purposes. My parents live about 7 miles away and I ride my full suspension 26er to and from their house probably 2-4 times a week.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Tripp. said:


>


At a quick glance I thought you had a front basket on your bike. Definitely made me do a double take :lol:


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Just got back from my LBS and had them change my order to a cannondale sl 29er 4 and should have it in store in about 2 weeks.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

2010 Trek Fuel EX 5

*Upgrades*: Ergon GR2 grips and Wellgo MG-1 pedals


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

They did also have a 2012 GT AVALANCHE 2.0 there onsale for $720. Would that be worth getting over the trail sl 4 29er?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The spec is a bit nicer on the Avalanche. Lower-end Cannondales have a unique fork, the RST Deuce, that I think bears a little additional research. If it's like the rest of RST's line, it's pretty bad. But I've heard conflicting things about it.

Either bike should be fine. They'll both accept all the standard MTB stuff. The Avalanche has the advantage that you could do the configuration of the early Bad Boys - 700C wheels on MTB hubs and slicks - and the geometry wouldn't get weird the way it might on the SL, which is made for significantly larger tires. This is speculation, though, I just use road bikes for road riding and beyond checking for fit, I haven't experimented with the road wheels in a MTB frame setup.


----------



## Meek Meek Meek (May 24, 2011)

A couple years back, knowing nothing about good bikes, I bought an Iron Horse Outlaw 4.3. After a while I figured it was a POS. 

Later on I then purchased new parts and replaced the old garbage parts such as the 80mm fork that compresses no more than 40mm and the completely garbage crankset. After the first round of new parts were installed, my BB bearing cage ruptured and I had to get a new one FFS. 

Here is a list of all the upgrades:

Fork: Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn
Rear Shock: Manitou Metel R
Crankset: Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1 DH
Botom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer
Chainguide: E13 SS+ (With Turbocharger Bashguard)
Grips: Locktite grips (Forgot what brand)
Brakes: Avid BB7 (With Avid G3 cleansweep rotors)
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7's
Jagwire Cables and Cable Housing
New flat polymer DH pedals

The good thing is that I got all these parts for around half price, besides the grips, pedals, and Jagwire stuff as those things were purchased at the LBS. I got them at half price as I price matched the stuff and just found good deals at the time. (Ex: Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn was bought for $170 lol.


----------



## Christieland (Mar 12, 2012)

My entry level MTB. No upgrades yet...I would like better brakes, and to send it to fat camp. But it'll do for now!


----------



## Meek Meek Meek (May 24, 2011)

That's entry level alright. How much did it cost?


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Meek Meek Meek said:


> That's entry level alright. How much did it cost?


Weve learned that 'entry level' means someone just entering the sport. Has nothing to do with available funds. :thumbsup:

Nice rides everyone!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Also that trying to argue with people just leads to flame wars. 

A while ago, I started a price-bracket thread. It hasn't been as successful as this one. It's less varied, which is sort-of on purpose, and I think people have more fun posting (and ogling) expensive bikes. But I like to think that it's potentially useful for people on a budget and trying to figure out what they can get, and what others have done.

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/post-your-$1000-2000-hardtail-685402-5.html

I thought people with bikes in other classes might start threads for them, but that didn't really work out. One guy actually tried to make a whole new forum for department store bikes.


----------



## Christieland (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe I should have posted up about my '97 Rockhopper, but, I never bought that (in '97) thinking I was going to get into mountain biking, I just happened to use it once or twice while I waited for my new bike to come in.

When I got the Camber I knew I was going to learn to love mountain biking, so was willing to spend on a bike I could grow into, rather than one I'd grow out of quickly. 

Besides, you never ask a girl how much her jewelry, or her bikes, cost...


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

...or how much she weighs or how old she is or if shes on the ..........oops. :rollseyes:


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

slumpey said:


> 2011 Giant Revel 0
> 
> Updated photo...decided to cover the lime (ugly) color stripes so now my bike has a black frame with just white stripes
> 
> ...


And then he peed on it like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## MudSpec (Feb 28, 2012)

2004 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc

The only thing I have added is a pair of Black Label Alloy Gas Pedals, a Sigma Bike Computer, and some Bontrager bar ends. Other than that, pretty much stock.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

This my Access recently converted to SS using custom made rear 3 piece sprocket assembly. Loving the new setup so far. I bought the bike off a friend built as a 1x9, so I will only mention what I did.

Bar/Stem: RaceFace Evolve AM 685mm/Deus SL 100mm 
Grips: Token silver lock on
Tires: Kenda Nevegal front
Pedals: Shimano M540 silver
Brakes: Hayes 8" rotors F/R 
Saddle: MEC


----------



## db_response08s (Mar 19, 2012)

Just joined, everyone has such nice bikes! How different are the 29ers to ride?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

db_response08s said:


> just joined, everyone has such nice bikes! How different are the 29ers to ride?


1.5"


----------



## Lucidor (Mar 16, 2012)

Just picked up my first bike. Looking to get into the sport and involved in the community 

Ill post some pics when i get to 10 posts


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

db_response08s said:


> Just joined, everyone has such nice bikes! How different are the 29ers to ride?


When I've demoed, I've found them to be a little smoother. The traction's more consistent. I'd like my next mountain bike to be a 29er, but I don't think it's the Second Coming or anything.


----------



## ydube (Mar 14, 2012)

I just posted this in the Newbies Check in Here thread, but thought I would share with all you folks. This is the bike I just purchased, a 2012 Ghost EBS Comp.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

That is a great looking bike. If it rides half as well as it looks it'll be a hell of a bike.


----------



## kleraudio (Mar 19, 2012)

some nice bikes here! Still trying to find a first bike for myself


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

ydube said:


> I just posted this in the Newbies Check in Here thread, but thought I would share with all you folks. This is the bike I just purchased, a 2012 Ghost EBS Comp.


Would like to know how it rides. I read in MBTUK that the headtube angle is actually 69.5* and not 71* as advertised.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

db_response08s said:


> Just joined, everyone has such nice bikes! How different are the 29ers to ride?


Fast, not quick. Smooth and great traction. Makes MTB a lot easier for some people for sure.
Only on the bumpiest trails, reminds me I don't have a suspension fork. I find them so forgiving, I would say they are beginner bike. I still like a little challenge and work out, so I will also still keep riding 26.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ydube said:


> I just posted this in the Newbies Check in Here thread, but thought I would share with all you folks. This is the bike I just purchased, a 2012 Ghost EBS Comp.


I've seen those. German manufacturer, nice specs for the price, geo looks pretty good and the quality seems to be there.

Let us know how those Larsen TT performs


----------



## eric1991 (Mar 17, 2012)

sweet bikes i need to take some good picures of my trek 3900


----------



## ydube (Mar 14, 2012)

David C said:


> I've seen those. German manufacturer, nice specs for the price, geo looks pretty good and the quality seems to be there.
> 
> Let us know how those Larsen TT performs


It's my first serious mtb, so I'm still new to all this. It definitely rides much better than any bike I've ever had.

I don't currently know too much about tires since I'm just getting into this, so I couldn't tell you how they perform as opposed to other brands/models. They seem to ride well so far.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin 29er










I was looking for used bikes on craigslist but the used bike market in Tampa is non-existent. I test rode a Giant Talon 29er 2, and was sorta in between the small and medium frame. The 17.5" Marlin fit better definitely.

I have ODI Rogues on the way, I'll probably replace the pedals in the near future, the seat is actually not too horrible and the fork...I'll leave it alone for now, but I would like something better to handle the never ending roots. My god, the roots.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

after looking at new bikes and doing a bunch of reading , thanks to this site I feel I made a wise choice , plus the price was too good to pass up , now if only the weather would get better so I can go riding


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I like it, nice ride^^^^^


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ydube said:


> It's my first serious mtb, so I'm still new to all this. It definitely rides much better than any bike I've ever had.
> 
> I don't currently know too much about tires since I'm just getting into this, so I couldn't tell you how they perform as opposed to other brands/models. They seem to ride well so far.


Interested on durability and grip as they wear out. Enjoy your new ride


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

David C said:


> Interested on durability and grip as they wear out. Enjoy your new ride


My uncle has a set on his 02 Cannondale Jekyll, I think he put them on there in 04 or 05. They still have plenty of life left and when I rode it, they seemed to grip fairly well. Our local trails are a combo of HARD packed red clay, soft soil, and sand.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, that's good info. I just grab a Vredestein Bull Lock in 2.35 for $17 on Jenson so I'll see if it can make the cut. Otherwise the Larsen is next.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I just shelled out $54 a tire for a pair of Geax Seguaros. Im still a little sore from the experience.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic. Here's my BD special: Windsor Cliff 4900. Sunline bars, easton stem, and ODI rogues are my only upgrades so far.


----------



## lnc0321 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is my DB Recoil with Tora U-Turn fork and fox float rear shock. Love it!!!


----------



## YMMV (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow nice bike guys and gals! I'll have to get some pics up of my 11' GF Marlin to add to the collection here. Keep them coming.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

This is my Sub $400.00 Frankenstein.


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

chunky1x said:


> This is my Sub $400.00 Frankenstein.


WoW! Nice bike dude!


----------



## eric1991 (Mar 17, 2012)

can't wait till I can post pictures of my bike


----------



## PrinterTom (Mar 22, 2012)

chrisaperk said:


> So I just picked up an Ironhorse Sinister 6.3 29" today. I paid $399 for it and it seems to be an amazing bike. This has disk brakes front and rear. Also many other extras that I dont know the name of. I am new to MTB but I could tell this bike was better for the price. All the other bikes in its range did not have half the upgrades this one did.
> 
> Also I am 6'3 about 200 pounds and this bike fits me perfectly. The hight of the handle bars are about 43" from the ground.
> 
> If anyone else knows more about it please tell me. I can not find anyone else like that has one online.


How do you like this bike so far?


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

12 trek/GF wahoo, stock for now not sure that will last long


----------



## Honestly (Mar 6, 2012)

09 Alite 500.
Just bought a Kryptonite Evolution mini for almost half the price of the bike, hopefully to get her safe.


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Picked up my new cannondale trail sl4 29er tonight installed a set of odi rogue grips and after riding it for about an hour and a half there is a few thing i want to change/upgrade on it very soon. First thing is to get a helmet but fount that the seat was very uncomfy for me, and dont like how i sit/am positioned on the bike. Right now im more leaned forward then id like so going to look to change out the stem for a shorter one so I can sit more upright. Pedals are also on the list as my feet keep sliding right off the pedals that came with it.Will post pics of the bike tommorow though.


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

BB70Chevelle said:


> Picked up my new cannondale trail sl4 29er tonight installed a set of odi rogue grips and after riding it for about an hour and a half there is a few thing i want to change/upgrade on it very soon. First thing is to get a helmet but fount that the seat was very uncomfy for me, and dont like how i sit/am positioned on the bike. Right now im more leaned forward then id like so going to look to change out the stem for a shorter one so I can sit more upright. Pedals are also on the list as my feet keep sliding right off the pedals that came with it.Will post pics of the bike tommorow though.


Pic of my bike!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

My pieced together baby. New saddle in the mail too since the one I found in my basement is ugly and uncomfortable.

'02 Hardrock
'07 Tora 318 Solo Air
BB7's
Rhyno Lites
Time Alium
Easton Havoc Bars
ODI Rogues


----------



## Raul8011 (Mar 25, 2012)

Is 500$ a good deal for a 2001 specialized enduro pro ht hardtail ?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Really hard to say.

Here's a page on the original spec.

BikePedia - 2001 Specialized Enduro Pro HT Complete Bicycle

The Psylo wasn't a particularly well-regarded fork. Nice drivetrain, no idea how well the hubs would have survived. Do your homework on the brakes.

At best, you'd be getting something that's on par with current bikes around $1200 retail.

But, the frame itself is probably worth about $40, so the bike's value is mostly in its parts and ridability. If things are thrashed, it's going to cost you more than the value of what's left to get it working well.


----------



## Raul8011 (Mar 25, 2012)

ok thanks, but the frame is really really light, it surprised me. I looked for reviews of the psylo and it is supposed to be a good fork. But the color is crap


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

$500 would be much better spent on a newer hardtail. Ive even seen some newer full suspensions in that price range on CL here. My only problem is they are all medium frames .


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Updated pic of my rig. Loving it still!


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I could post pictures of it but I don't have enough posts  I just got a 2008 Marin East Peak with some upgrades done to it.  Once I get enough posts I'll post some pictures


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got a new 2010 Giant Rincon bike for $299 for my dad and a new 2011 Giant Revel 0 for $499 for gf couple of weeks ago. Now I have some more people to come ride with me. I myself ride a 2005 Rocky Mountain Fusion with some upgrades. Hopefully I will be able to post some pics when I get the post count to do so, and start a thread as I have a few questions in my mind.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Been out each of the last few weekends and having a blast. I "encouraged" two buddies to start coming with me and its safe to say they've been bit by the bug.

'10 Jamis Dakar XC...loving it.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just picked up this 2003 Giant Yukon. Not the best entry level bike in the world, but for no more than I go off road and the fact it was a freebie, it'll do till I can upgrade.

I've already installed a shorter Bontrager stem and flipped it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Funny, someone was looking at almost the same bike for $300.

Actually, looks like you've got a pretty good platform to start from. Certainly worth dialing in the fit, tires, pedals and good maintenance.


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

i just dug my bike out got back into biking but i wont be hammering down hills at 300mph will be level to intermed easy biking for now, this my mongoose xr200 does the job great, imo shimano still make the best gearing for bikes, maybe later on if i get more serious will purchase disc braked bike, but for now this is good allround basic bike to start out.

currently changing the stickers on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Just picked up this 2003 Giant Yukon. Not the best entry level bike in the world, but for no more than I go off road and the fact it was a freebie, it'll do till I can upgrade.
> 
> I've already installed a shorter Bontrager stem and flipped it.


Not a bad bike but that seat has got to weigh about 500g and those dirt collecting boots on the fork?Those fork have a nice bronze color stanchion. 
I cut the boots off my JudyR and the wife`s Manitou like yours and could not believe the filth those boots were holding.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

*Drummerboy1975 you have your settings set so I am unable to send you a reply. 
*


----------



## FirstAscent (Mar 24, 2012)

it's good to see everyone excited about their bikes, whether it was free or $3000, it's still a bike and a lot of fun!

I like to look at all the pics to see the progression companies have made in design of the bikes.


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

cleaned her up more, ready for new sticker decals when they come woohoo.
rides beautiful, i love mongoose bikes ..:thumbsup:


----------



## burzendowski (Mar 27, 2012)

DoinkMobb said:


> Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin 29er
> 
> I was looking for used bikes on craigslist but the used bike market in Tampa is non-existent. I test rode a Giant Talon 29er 2, and was sorta in between the small and medium frame. The 17.5" Marlin fit better definitely.
> 
> I have ODI Rogues on the way, I'll probably replace the pedals in the near future, the seat is actually not too horrible and the fork...I'll leave it alone for now, but I would like something better to handle the never ending roots. My god, the roots.


How do you like this bike?


----------



## Raul8011 (Mar 25, 2012)

*wich bike ? Santacruz jackal 2008 or specialized enduro pro ht stock 2001*

wich bike should I take ?

Option 1 : Santacruz Jackal 2008 montreal.kijiji.ca/c-acheter-et-vendre-velos-de-montagne-Santa-Cruz-Jackal-2008-W0QQAdIdZ363141334]Santa Cruz Jackal 2008 - Laval / Rive nord vélos à vendre - Kijiji Laval / Rive nord (i can't post URL for now)

Option 2 : Specialized 2001 enduro pro ht stock

I heard that the jackal was more like a DJ bike but I'm doing all mountain and urban so will it be good for what I want to do ?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

ydube said:


> I just posted this in the Newbies Check in Here thread, but thought I would share with all you folks. This is the bike I just purchased, a 2012 Ghost EBS Comp.


How do you like it? That bike looks sharp. I was just checking in out at the local MEC store.


----------



## scavind (Mar 13, 2012)

Well heres mine. I named her Shirley. 2006 diamondback response comp










upgrades- 
organic avid pads
seat cover
bell
rear flasher
2 water cages
topeak fenders
Continental mountain king 2.2. tires
Avenir thorn resistant tubes


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

2010 Jamis Exile. The only thing i added is the water cage and a protege 9.0 wireless computer.


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to post pics of my bike but they won't upload. I'm taking them on my iphone and emailing them to myself and saving. could this be the problem? or do i need more posts?


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

2011 Diamondback Response Sport. All stock and only a week old. I love it. My first bike that wasn't 2in too small for me.


----------



## foastic (Dec 12, 2010)

Raul8011 said:


> wich bike should I take ?
> 
> Option 1 : Santacruz Jackal 2008 montreal.kijiji.ca/c-acheter-et-vendre-velos-de-montagne-Santa-Cruz-Jackal-2008-W0QQAdIdZ363141334]Santa Cruz Jackal 2008 - Laval / Rive nord vélos à vendre - Kijiji Laval / Rive nord (i can't post URL for now)
> 
> ...


I have an enduro ht. This frame doesn't flex much at all, if at all, so it's fast in the technical stuff. An do I dare sare this bike rips on the street with the right tire ( somethin like a Continental Gatorskin).

I've beat my bike faily good over the years and it's still spot on, what's left of it anyway.

I might be willing to let mine go for quite cheap although it's not complete anymore by any means, and it's red. Parts left: (lol) Frame, Ritchey WCS Carbon Headset, Ritchey WCS Carbon Way Back Seat Post, Carbon water bottle holder, Deemax front wheel, and some other misc. stuff (old hayes, some shifters, etc.).. Oh and a brand new XT chain.

Message me if you want more info, but regardless of mine, the Enduro HT is a pretty bad ass frame even to todays standards, IMO


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally accumulated enough posts to put up a pic of my bike. 2005 Rocky Mountain Fusion with upgrades over the years.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I've ridden 20" freestyle bikes all my life. Here is what I had (Still have and selling). A '94 Haro Blammo.










And now I am on an '05 Kona Cowan I picked up on CL for $325. Pretty much stock but looking to make a couple of changes soon.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I had one of those Haro's. I think mine was a 97 or 98 though. It was bright bright bright bright yellow.


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

Felt Nine Sport


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a dept store '11 Diamondback Soerrento that has broken down twice already. good thing i have the warranty though because i broke the oem crank lol. 

Now i have a '07 specialized HRXC ithat i picked up from CL last week! i love it even though its a beginner bike, I picked up 2 forks for it a used manitau sxr and a rockshox dart3. Unfortunately i didnt read between the lines and the rockshox is for disc brakes. FAIL.

Ill updated with pics once i get my post count up.


----------



## HoboBob5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally got enough posts! Heres my bike I just got on Saturday. Its got a couple upgrades like handlebar+grips and bash guard but I'm not sure what else it has. Maybe some of you guys could tell me?


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Right after washing the bike. Only had it for a few days. Been on a few trails and I'm hooked. 
Quick question, should that rear quick release lever be facing the other direction?
Also, the cables running underneath the jamis badge on the front head tube are scraping the paint away, is there anything I can do to protect my purdy paint?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Rear quick release is fine. I use electrical tape, but there are purpose-built, clear products available too. And plenty of other DIY options, of course.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

And don't point the quick release forward! Have that get caught on a branch or something and there goes your wheel.


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

waiting for my new bike to come in, its been about 10 years since I had a bike. but picked up a 2007 Kona Kula kinda excited to start riding it again! can't post pictures because of my post count but I will do so once I can


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

chrisaperk said:


> So I just picked up an Ironhorse Sinister 6.3 29" today. I paid $399 for it and it seems to be an amazing bike. This has disk brakes front and rear. Also many other extras that I dont know the name of. I am new to MTB but I could tell this bike was better for the price. All the other bikes in its range did not have half the upgrades this one did.
> 
> Also I am 6'3 about 200 pounds and this bike fits me perfectly. The hight of the handle bars are about 43" from the ground.
> 
> If anyone else knows more about it please tell me. I can not find anyone else like that has one online.


I just saw this bike at walmart today. Let us know how long it lasted.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

DoinkMobb said:


> Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin 29er
> I was looking for used bikes on craigslist but the used bike market in Tampa is non-existent. I test rode a Giant Talon 29er 2, and was sorta in between the small and medium frame. The 17.5" Marlin fit better definitely.
> 
> I have ODI Rogues on the way, I'll probably replace the pedals in the near future, the seat is actually not too horrible and the fork...I'll leave it alone for now, but I would like something better to handle the never ending roots. My god, the roots.





burzendowski said:


> How do you like this bike?


I like it a lot, but it's the only real bike I've ridden on the trails near me, so I have nothing decent to compare it to. It does what I need it to do.

All the components seem decent enough to me as a beginner, except for the fork. Dealing with constant oscillations is not the stock fork's strong suit. But my wife would flip out if I bought a $500+ fork, so it'll stay on until it breaks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Allow me to be an upgrade whore for a moment.

How would your life feel about a $250 fork?

RockShox Recon Silver TK 29er Fork 2011 at Price Point


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> How would your life feel about a $250 fork?


Or your wife for that matter.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Whoa! Freudian slip.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Allow me to be an upgrade whore for a moment.
> 
> How would your life feel about a $250 fork?


My life would enjoy it, but my wife would still be mad. That fork would probably do the trick, but I don't dare incur the wrath right now. She still can't believe that I spent $700 on a bike.

She outed my purchase in front of our friends and they all stared at me in disbelief. 
"I would spend maybe $200, but not that much..."
"Why would you spend that much? You can get a bike for $100 at Walmart..."

A few of my friends then went to inspect The Most Expensive Bike in the World in the garage and decreed that it was kinda cool, but just a bike.


----------



## richw76 (Mar 12, 2012)

My Bike! first bike since the old BMX days...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

DoinkMobb said:


> My life would enjoy it, but my wife would still be mad. That fork would probably do the trick, but I don't dare incur the wrath right now. She still can't believe that I spent $700 on a bike.
> 
> She outed my purchase in front of our friends and they all stared at me in disbelief.
> "I would spend maybe $200, but not that much..."
> ...


:lol:

Reminds me off my dad. Except he don't give a f*ck about what I buy, just about how much I spend to get it... :madman:


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

DoinkMobb said:


> My life would enjoy it, but my wife would still be mad. That fork would probably do the trick, but I don't dare incur the wrath right now. She still can't believe that I spent $700 on a bike.
> 
> She outed my purchase in front of our friends and they all stared at me in disbelief.
> "I would spend maybe $200, but not that much..."
> ...


Sounds like my girlfriend. She doesnt control my finances but she just thought i was crazy for spending the amount i spent. Once she saw it she thought it was pretty cool and I kind of explained the difference in my bike and a $200 walmart bike. My friends also thought i was crazy, but now they all want one too.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

DoinkMobb said:


> My life would enjoy it, but my wife would still be mad. That fork would probably do the trick, but I don't dare incur the wrath right now. She still can't believe that I spent $700 on a bike.
> 
> She outed my purchase in front of our friends and they all stared at me in disbelief.
> "I would spend maybe $200, but not that much..."
> ...


did you tell her that $100 Derp-Mart bikes are crap, and in fact dangerous to ride on a trail?


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

The education process of "real" bikes (and the prices) can be a bit daunting. Kinda of like cars. You can get a Chevy Aveo for about a third of many cars. However, the differences can be quite astounding depending on what you want to do with it.

What kind of car does your wife drive?


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally got the damned thing put together. Still needs some work, but here are some shots.

Makeshift truing stand for when the wheel was laced.



Trued front wheel, now with disc rotor attached. That 203mm rotor is GOD DAMNED GIGANTIC!!!! 


Forks installed on bike. 


Glory shot!!



Keen eyed veiwers might noticed a few things. At the moment, the brake cable for the front is WELL short, hence why it's lever is so far over on the bar, I will get a replacement for that tomorrow. Also, the steering post isn't cut to size yet, once I've gotten the right height I'll clean that up.

Took her for a quick spin around the driveway, she's rides like a dream!!! Those wider handlebars, that raised front, although I still need to make some minor fixes and adjustments, the bike does feel amazing. Also got the credit card bill for everything today as well. Always nice to know your money's well spent.


----------



## Fast Willy (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my new Cannondale. First good mtb & anxious to get out on the trails.


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

2007 Trek 3900. Bought new. Bought it to get into mountain biking. Over the years I've replaced just about everything as I saw it needed to be. Only original parts are the frame and rear wheel.


IMG_0355 by Eric Gillis, on Flickr


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

2009 Gary Fisher Tassajara w/ new Mavic Crosstrails...


----------



## Dawbs96 (Feb 5, 2012)

GT Aggressor XC2 09
RockShox Revelation RLT
Schwalbe Crazy Bob
Shimano RT75 Disc Rotor 
Tektro Wave 180 Rotor


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

esundell90 said:


> did you tell her that $100 Derp-Mart bikes are crap, and in fact dangerous to ride on a trail?


That entails the use of logic and reasoning, which women are immune to. Plus, I rode an atrocious Target bike on the trail near me and I didn't die even slightly. So that would sorta prove my own point wrong.



desertred said:


> The education process of "real" bikes (and the prices) can be a bit daunting. Kinda of like cars. You can get a Chevy Aveo for about a third of many cars. However, the differences can be quite astounding depending on what you want to do with it.
> 
> What kind of car does your wife drive?


I had a 2006 STI years ago, and some people thought it was stupid to spend that kind of money on just a Subaru. No amount of explaining could convince them otherwise.

We just bought her a 2012 Focus sedan. The last new car she had was a 2002 Accent, so she at least has some understanding of going from a bottom of the barrel economy car to a pretty decent economy car. I'm not a fan of 'murrican cars in general, but the Focus is pretty nice, for what it is.

She understands beer, though. She knows that a 4-pack of Old Rasputin is infinitely better than a truckload of Bud Light, even if they were the same price. I'm allowed to spend whatever I want on beer.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

just picked up 3-31

Trek 3500 disc.

No upgrades yet, considering a softer seat. I suppose a new seat is better than a seat cover?

And no I don't like the strap rack (plus it covers the plate) but the bike wouldn't fit in the car without scratching something.

Hitch and hitch rack are inbound.


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Finally i have 5 posts and can upload a pic of my bike.

'07 Specialized HRXC
Ergo grips
on order:
panaracer fire xc pro tires
Ritchey comp pro stem
Truativ hussefelt riser
Wellgo lu-a52 pedals



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## Ranger Mac (Mar 31, 2012)

Fast Willy said:


> Here's my new Cannondale. First good mtb & anxious to get out on the trails.


that is a great looking bike


----------



## _Tricon_ (Mar 11, 2012)

My Beginner bike, been a MX and Baja dirt bike rider for years, so I feel pretty comfortable on a MTB, feels like a really slow, super light dirt bike haha:

Here's my GT, bought the 3.0 for $299 at my LBS. Elixir 3 front and rear hydraulics for $130 online, Rock Shox RL Race 29 here on the forums for $200, and got a Carbon fiber straight bar on the way for $50.Not a bad setup at all for $680!


----------



## Berserkersmurf (Mar 11, 2012)

My beginner bike. I ordered it from Germany. Its the Cube Attention 2011. I almost bought the 2012 when i saw this baby. As of now it has all the original parts, planing to replace the Dart 3 even though i didn't had any complains so far.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Berserkersmurf said:


> My beginner bike. I ordered it from Germany. Its the Cube Attention 2011. I almost bought the 2012 when i saw this baby. As of now it has all the original parts, planing to replace the Dart 3 even though i didn't had any complains so far.


 Yep, if the fit is comfortable, start with the fork. I don't know about the dart 3, but the dart 1 that came on my bike goes rigid if you whisper cool weather next to it.


----------



## Berserkersmurf (Mar 11, 2012)

I wanted to delete this .


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

DoinkMobb said:


> I had a 2006 STI years ago, and some people thought it was stupid to spend that kind of money on just a Subaru. No amount of explaining could convince them otherwise.
> 
> We just bought her a 2012 Focus sedan. The last new car she had was a 2002 Accent, so she at least has some understanding of going from a bottom of the barrel economy car to a pretty decent economy car. I'm not a fan of 'murrican cars in general, but the Focus is pretty nice, for what it is.
> 
> She understands beer, though. She knows that a 4-pack of Old Rasputin is infinitely better than a truckload of Bud Light, even if they were the same price. I'm allowed to spend whatever I want on beer.


Same boat here. Started looking for a bike, sat down with the wife to plan out the budget and decided on about a $500 maximum. Figured out real quick that wasnt going to cut it and ended up spending $850. She gave me hell for weeks until we got on the trail and I stuck her on my bike. Now shes looking at $1200 full suspension 29ers for herself lol.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Same boat here. Started looking for a bike, sat down with the wife to plan out the budget and decided on about a $500 maximum. Figured out real quick that wasnt going to cut it and ended up spending $850. She gave me hell for weeks until we got on the trail and I stuck her on my bike. Now shes looking at $1200 full suspension 29ers for herself lol.


My wife told me $200 max. I started looking for bikes on craigslist, but found nothing. So I laid down the law, and said "Woman, this weekend I'm buying what I want". She protested at first, but backed down when I started slowly raising my backhand.

I still don't think she quite understands why these bikes cost what they do. She really likes the $5 mountain bike from the 90's that my grandpa gave us. That bike has a bargain basement consumer level Shimano rear derailleur, but it's better than the brand new Chinese knock-off crap on the brand new Target bikes we had. She likes the overall "smoothness" of the bike.

She'd never take a bike off road, but I'll see if I can convince her to at least get a decent town/commuter style bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Her $5 '90s mountain bike is probably better (at least more potential) than most brands' townies and commuters. Including for riding in town and commuting.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife has a entry level 11' Giant Revel 2W at the moment. Its a hell of a sidewalk bike and its seen some very light trail duty. But it was still $390, just to give you an idea of the costs associated lol. After my aunt had a fauly front hub lock up on her huffy she bought from walmart back in the day ive never let my family anywhere near department store bikes. Sadly, my aunt wont get on another bike.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

DoinkMobb said:


> My wife told me $200 max. I started looking for bikes on craigslist, but found nothing. So I laid down the law, and said "Woman, this weekend I'm buying what I want". She protested at first, but backed down when I started slowly raising my backhand.
> .


Thats code for "I kissed her feet and begged all week so I could get a new toy this weekend" right? Dont worry im currently in that process trying to get a corvette lol.


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

here's my first bike after a very long hiatus of not riding, for now I'll be commuting and then later on going to the trails. My next order of business will be to get a second wheelset just for commuting.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice^^^


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're going to get a second wheelset, make 'em 700Cs. 26" hardtails have no problem with a 700x23, and people have gone bigger with success. It'll mess with your handling less, even if it's more wrong. 

Vroom, vroom!


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

lol thanks for the info I'll def look at those, I like the way these handle but have a feeling that street tires would be nicer for road travel heh


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

My bike is a trek 3700 (2007 or 2006) can't remember it is matte black and dark grey(my favorite color sheme for a bike) I've upgraded it with shimano v-brakes and few other things and a onboard computer (can't post photos)


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*my bike*

2011 Specialized Hardrock Disc "Wasp". It's more of a head-turner than the white Commencal Super 4 and the black Kinesis at the background which both are owned by my father.


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

*2012 Trek Marlin*









2012 Trek Marlin 17.5" frame 29er wheels Mech disc breaks, Sram x4 shifters and derailers Suntour fork XCM? I think it was Anyways just got the bike today, Love the bike I gotta get back in shape for riding though sore already!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

_Tricon_ said:


> My Beginner bike, been a MX and Baja dirt bike rider for years, so I feel pretty comfortable on a MTB, feels like a really slow, super light dirt bike haha:
> 
> Here's my GT, bought the 3.0 for $299 at my LBS. Elixir 3 front and rear hydraulics for $130 online, Rock Shox RL Race 29 here on the forums for $200, and got a Carbon fiber straight bar on the way for $50.Not a bad setup at all for $680!


Nice Karakoram, thinking about picking one up for my first 29er to ride xc stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## 08op (Jul 6, 2010)

my new '12 rockhopper comp 29. took off reflectors amd made a chainstay protector. coming off a, dont know what year, hardrock.


----------



## VentEnterSearch87 (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a nice looking bike and cool set up Tricon


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

thats my bike why lizard skin when have in hand an old tube... ;D


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

CRchris1996 said:


> thats my bike why lizard skin when have in hand an old tube... ;D


nice ride.


----------



## droc089 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's my stock 3.0 GT Karakoram. Not sure what I wanna upgrade first, thinking tubeless getting lots of punchers. Totally hooked!


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

droc089 said:


> Here's my stock 3.0 GT Karakoram. Not sure what I wanna upgrade first, thinking tubeless getting lots of punchers. Totally hooked!


try adding inner tire liners

Mr. Tuffy 26x1.95-2.5in Tire Liners @ Sun and Ski Sports


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

eujinc said:


> Here's my Schwinn Delta. Got it on-line from Costco back in Jan just to see if I like this thing called mountain biking. After my first off-road ride in June, turns out I am obsessed with this sport. Only thing I changed were the pedals to a set of Shimano M520 clipless. Not planning on any further upgrades but am now looking for my next bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

diveplane said:


> nice ride.


Thnx is a very reliable bike


----------



## _Tricon_ (Mar 11, 2012)

VentEnterSearch87 said:


> That's a nice looking bike and cool set up Tricon


:thumbsup: I'm loving it so far. Don't think I could have gotten a better ride for the money!


----------



## _Tricon_ (Mar 11, 2012)

Just put my Carbon Fiber bars on, wow, a lot lighter and really does make a difference in vibration resistance...but I'm not kidding myself, I bought them because carbon gives me a hard on


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice Rides folks, all of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## HugeCow Inc. (Mar 25, 2012)

K2 Zed 3.29

Currently all stock, the first change will have to be the pedals though


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

My Marin Palisades Trail with upgraded fork - Rock Shox Recon 351 U-Turn


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

HugeCow Inc. said:


> K2 Zed 3.29
> 
> Currently all stock, the first change will have to be the pedals though


huh, didn't know there was a 29 in. version of this bike.


----------



## hwtan68 (Apr 7, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

cant figure out this whole loading pics thing but I just picked up a trek 3900 for my first bike and love it


----------



## mike61911 (Mar 18, 2012)

*My New Ride*

Just got 2012 Dawes Roundhouse 2000, no upgrades yet except cateye wireless


----------



## Judith (Apr 13, 2012)

*Mtn bike shopping!*

Hi. I'm new to this sport and this site. I love it already and read some very insightful threads. Thanks to you I'm returning my GENESIS V 2100 Duel sus. Bike from Walmart. for $150. I'm not comfortable with it. I probably need a woman's bike-a small frame or a 15 or 16" model. I'm not quite 5'5" and of ave. build. I have spoken to REI and local bike shops and test drove a few. I kind of liked the HARO for $330 and don't really want to go over that. REI had a MARIN for $700 but that's a heluva lot of money for a sport I'm just getting into ....I learned from various posts I should also get a HardTail and forget duel Sus. altogether.
I live off pavement and would like to ride around my house. I don't plan to race or jump off cliffs. But I do live in the mountains and would like to enjoy foothill trails. Mostly I want a comfortable and safe bike. I CULD USE ANY AND ALL SUGGESTIONS FOR SOMETHING UNDER $400. wHAT DO YOU THINK???Thank u. Oh, I don't think I should buy a bike online because I don't know what I'm doing. Can't wait t hear what you think becuase there's a lot f snooty stores out here that wuld sell me Salsas and Surlys. Judith


----------



## Judith (Apr 13, 2012)

*Shopping*

I'm new to this site & sport and need your input on a MTB. I don't want to spend a lot of money and was curious about that CoSTCO ShWINN. I think I need a woman's bike because i'm 5 5 ave build. Don't want to spend over $10,000. That's a joke for all the snooty bike stores out here. Is the $700 Marin at REI any good???What do you think? Really can I find something decent fr under 500????How about that Haro FL-1?????
Judith


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Judith, just go buy a entry level hardtail bike such as the GT Avalanche 3.0, Specialized Hardrock or other bike from decent manufacturer. As long as it fits you right and you are happy with the price you paid, it's all good.

Read around here and do a bit of online research and check out the reviews on the different bikes you are interested into. Also you might find a decent hardtail used bike on your local classified such as Craigslist or PinkBike and report to us if you are not sure about the specs.

Have a great time and welcome to MTBR


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Judith, for your area( if I am correct, by the Manzano Mts) I would
go with the Marin Sky Trail. I got a 2011 model for my daughter and
it's a good starter bike, and trail worthy. Look them up.


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

*Airborne Guardian*

It's here, and so is the rain trails dry out quick around here though maybe Sunday afternoon will be good.


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

2010 Trek 4300 with a few mods. All cleaned up and ready to go.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Pedro S said:


> 2010 Trek 4300 with a few mods. All cleaned up and ready to go.


Nothing fancy, clean and simple. I like it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

pryorflstf said:


> It's here, and so is the rain trails dry out quick around here though maybe Sunday afternoon will be good.


Nice ride, post back up with how it rides.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedro S (Oct 17, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> Nothing fancy, clean and simple. I like it.


Thanks. It gets the job done for me and with the weaker parts upgraded, it's a pretty solid bike.


----------



## wrkn4it (Apr 4, 2012)

i finally got my entry level mtn. bike its a proflex 753 model, think its from the 80's-early 90's not sure
but it looks to have good components, rides and shifts like butter im loving it so far!! just bought it today for $75!










more and better pics to come soon after she is cleaned up...err maybe dirtied up properly


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*2011 Diamondback Recoil*

My custom build 2011 Diamondback Recoil, rides like dream 
Here is the build List;
2011 DiamondBack Recoil frame
2011 SR Suntour Epicon RLD Fork
Fox Float RP23 rear shock
Shimano XT FD-M770 front Dérailleur
Shimano XT FC-M780 Crankset
SRAM XO rear Dérailleur
SRAM XO 3X9 shifters
SRAM PC 991 Chain
SRAM PowerGlide 990 Cassette
VP Components VP-001 Pedals
Stan's ZTR ARCH EX rims laced to Stan's 3.30 hubs
Kenda Excavator UST tires
Avid XX Brakes w 160mm Ashima Airotor rotors
T.H.E. G-4 Think Line Lock On Grips
Cane Creek 40 ZS Headset
SDG BelAir Saddle Ti rails
Truvativ Hussefelt Riser Handlebar
RaceFace Deus XC Seatpost
TRUVATIV Holzfeller 60mm Stem
XLC Quick Release White Seatpost Clamp
27.5lb


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

Installed a set of Cygolite 350 LED lights for night riding. By far a great investment.


----------



## theDUDE03 (Apr 16, 2012)

*First bike in 20 years and I just turned 29!!! Trek Wahoo 29er!!!*

What's up Dude's and Dudettes!!!

I'm Dan and this AMAZING Trek Wahoo 29er is the FIRST Bike I've rode in 20 years!!! I bought it today after much research. I ALMOST bought a Mongoose Deception, but thanks to My Brother-in-Law and you Dudes here. I bought this Bad Boy!!! I LOVE this bike, but my ASS HURTS!!! LOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

theDUDE03 said:


> What's up Dude's and Dudettes!!!
> 
> I'm Dan and this AMAZING Trek Wahoo 29er is the FIRST Bike I've rode in 20 years!!! I bought it today after much research. I ALMOST bought a Mongoose Deception, but thanks to My Brother-in-Law and you Dudes here. I bought this Bad Boy!!! I LOVE this bike, but my ASS HURTS!!! LOL!!! :thumbsup:


You'll get used to the sore-ass-ness after a while. Best investment you can possibly make is some padded shorts. Worth their weight in non-sore-asses.


----------



## sparrez (May 12, 2011)

This is my second bike, still entry level compared to some of the other bikes I see out there. This is not a cheap sport 

It's a Specialized Camber Comp 2011 with120mm travel front and back. It's a smooth ride compared to the really really cheap crap hardtail I rode before. Getting a new set of DT Swiss wheels this week


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

theDUDE03 said:


> What's up Dude's and Dudettes!!!
> 
> I'm Dan and this AMAZING Trek Wahoo 29er is the FIRST Bike I've rode in 20 years!!! I bought it today after much research. I ALMOST bought a Mongoose Deception, but thanks to My Brother-in-Law and you Dudes here. I bought this Bad Boy!!! I LOVE this bike, but my ASS HURTS!!! LOL!!! :thumbsup:


Nice bike:thumbsup: welcome to the sport.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

sparrez said:


> This is my second bike, still entry level compared to some of the other bikes I see out there. This is not a cheap sport
> 
> It's a Specialized Camber Comp 2011 with120mm travel front and back. It's a smooth ride compared to the really really cheap crap hardtail I rode before. Getting a new set of DT Swiss wheels this week


I wouldn`t call this an ``entry level`` bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Can we skip the bickering?

It's not a racing bike. It's not a Stumpjumper. Specialized doesn't offer a less expensive FS right now.


----------



## b.miranda (Apr 12, 2012)

just got this badboy for $200 off CL


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn nice find b.miranda! Why can't I ever get that lucky?!


----------



## b.miranda (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually only noticed the fork on the ad. The guy was listing it because the chain would fall off the crankset, totally mixed group of deore/xt/cable and hydraulic brakes. The whole thing is getting stripped tonight and the parts are going on my Foes.


----------



## DonkingKong (Apr 17, 2012)

wow so many options


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

that's exactly what I would have done b.miranda. bought the bike for the parts and either kept/sold the other stuff, or built up the framset with old parts to sell as a complete bike


----------



## colorado91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the color of this bike!


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

*Guardian*



Loudviking said:


> Nice ride, post back up with how it rides.:thumbsup:


Well had it out twice now and what a difference a decent bike makes! I can't say enough about it. All I have to compare it to is a Walgoose Impasse 29 but so far the bike is Awesome. I really like the hydro brakes very smooth, the RS XC28 is good entry level fork I think, it has adjustable preload and rebound w/ lockout, small block 8's are perfect for the trails around socal. Airborne seems like a company that is making the extra effort for budget minded consumers that don't want to compromise. :thumbsup: No, I don't work for them


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

sparrez said:


> This is my second bike, still entry level compared to some of the other bikes I see out there. This is not a cheap sport
> 
> It's a Specialized Camber Comp 2011 with120mm travel front and back. It's a smooth ride compared to the really really cheap crap hardtail I rode before. Getting a new set of DT Swiss wheels this week


That is a nice bike! How f#$in tall are you? maybe it is the pic but damn that seat is up there.


----------



## renski (Apr 18, 2012)

Entry level bikes sure have seemed to step up a peg over the years. You guys have some really nice bikes.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Prior, those photos at the top of rusty barrels by chance? Just did that ride a couple hours ago!


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Hey Prior, those photos at the top of rusty barrels by chance? Just did that ride a couple hours ago!


They are, I took these Sunday. Those tracks are one exit off 52 from my house, so I like to ride there whenever i get an hour or more to get in a ride. Thanks again to Canaan


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool, thought it looked like the pix I snapped today! I'm just about 15 minutes from there myself so I'll keep an eye out on the trails for you... Pretty sure I'll recognize an Airborne! Black EX-8 here.


----------



## Gregdpw (Apr 16, 2012)

My trek 4300 with hydraulic disc breaks.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

My wife's first MTB. I built it up using a 98-00 Specialized Stumpjumper frame and Manitou R7 fork that I got off Craigslist for $100. I bead blasted the frame and had it powder coated pearl white. I also had some custom pink decals made for it. Not including a few spare parts I had, I spent around $350 total. Future upgrades are going to include a '09 Sid Team and '09 Mavic Crossmax ST wheels from my HT if she gets into the sport.









Why does it seem like my post is stuck as the last one in the thread?


----------



## Vthokies422 (Apr 20, 2012)

Good thread


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

The main tubes and rear triangle have barbed wire but it`s hard to photo in a whole bike shot from a few feet away.Shows up good in real life though.
Did some component and setup changes recently.I really am happy with this bike.It`s not flashy but has solid parts and rides super great.I have pride that I built it myself and it Rawks for the investment I have in it.
Some awesome bikes also posted here in this thread.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

that is a sharp powder coat and great job!


----------



## claymun (Apr 20, 2012)

*my ride- 2011 Spec Hardrock sport disc 29r*


----------



## 2wheels2 (Jan 1, 2011)

My first MTB: a 1995 Trek 930 (bought new)
Mods: wheels, fork, seatpost, saddle, tires, stem, grips, cassette, chain, shifters, brakes, levers, pedals. There's more new parts than original. 

... can't post pics yet; don't have 10 posts


----------



## Adamsmith655 (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

shreddin22 said:


> that is a sharp powder coat and great job!


I thought you meant mine but in retrospect probably meant the pearl white Stumpy above me which I also think looks killer.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

$200 2nd hand internet find - for my wife









Currently has an old set of my Ralphs on.
Would be fine like that as the wife is a beginner and is not, and never will be, into technical trails but I am upgrading cos I'm a nerd and can't resist (I put the 9 speed train on)
Forks, wheelset and brakes coming soon


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

nice bike you guys have here, can't wait to get 10 posts so I can finally post my entry level bike


----------



## safme (Oct 8, 2009)

FireLikeIYA said:


> My wife's first MTB. I built it up using a 98-00 Specialized Stumpjumper frame and Manitou R7 fork that I got off Craigslist for $100. I bead blasted the frame and had it powder coated pearl white. I also had some custom pink decals made for it. Not including a few spare parts I had, I spent around $350 total. Future upgrades are going to include a '09 Sid Team and '09 Mavic Crossmax ST wheels from my HT if she gets into the sport.
> 
> View attachment 690421


I can't believe she let you put it in her clean living room!


----------



## Doll (Apr 7, 2012)

I just bought my first entry level bike. I had been looking at the Trek 820 for a few weeks now, it was the only thing out there really in my price range and seemed pretty solid. Yesterday a Diamondback Odyssey came up on the used market, very little information to be found about this model but all the components, frame included seemed to be a step up from the 820, at $180 I went for it. Half the price and in excellent shape. Just got back from an hour long ride and it feels nice! Very excited to take it out on some trails outside of the city.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Congtratz!


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

& welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scotty Dont (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't have any pics at this time, but I did make a small video the other day.

My 2012 Specialized Hardrock 29.


----------



## lockmart (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking for my first real MTB now. Some cool ones on here.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Element 10. Picked it up used last year. Really my first year of serious riding as much as I can. An entry level full suspension.

So far ive upgraded.
Tires : Tioga psycho genius 2.3
seat post : Thomson
Bar/stem : Sunline v1 745 riser, Thomson 70mm
grips : ODI Ruffian
pedals : Crank bros 5050
Race Face bash guard (2x9)


----------



## kwcollins (Apr 9, 2012)

Here she is...


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Today was new bike day for me.








Pic was taken before final adjustments and yes I removed the reflectors.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

kwcollins said:


> Here she is...
> View attachment 691285


wow nice bike... me likey


----------



## racerboytim (Apr 24, 2012)

Schwinn ditch 2.0 dh. I know it's a department store bike but it's been solid for 4 years and countless miles.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

A lot of nice bikes in here. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Scotty Dont said:


> Don't have any pics at this time, but I did make a small video the other day.
> 
> My 2012 Specialized Hardrock 29.


Great job with the video!

If you haven't already, be sure to post this in the Hardrock thread in the Specialized section, I'm sure it would be appreciated!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife's first real mountain bike, upgraded from a 2011 Giant Revel 2W to a 2012 Giant Yukon FX...


----------



## w201 (Apr 18, 2012)

02 cannondale delta v frame- upgrading from 60mm to 80mm fork when I scrape up $420


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

this is my 2010 hard rock disc. upgrades are giant unity seat that is memory foam.. so comfy. crank brothers eggbeater 1's. mavic 117 front wheel. 2012 rock shox recon solo air. that i just put on that has completely changed how the bike reacts and feels. just put on a new kenda 26x2.1 nevegal stick-e for the front and running a wtb weirwolf 26x2.1 for the rear.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

i don't have a pic with the new front tire and the back tire on it. as i just did it this morning when i came to work early. hoping to get a ride in today after work so i will test out the new tire set up.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

w201 said:


> 02 cannondale delta v frame- upgrading from 60mm to 80mm fork when I scrape up $420


That seems like an aweful lot of money for an 80mm fork. What kind are you looking at if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

C'mon stop with the $1k+ bikes as entry-level already. Post your pics in a new-bike show-off section and quit thinking they're "entry-level" even if it's your first ride. Just sayin'...


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Pelagic said:


> C'mon stop with the $1k+ bikes as entry-level already. Post your pics in a new-bike show-off section and quit thinking they're "entry-level" even if it's your first ride. Just sayin'...


plus one


----------



## w201 (Apr 18, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> That seems like an aweful lot of money for an 80mm fork. What kind are you looking at if you dont mind me asking?


It's a Fatty 80mm DLR from Cannondale. I think they list for $550, but I trade in my old one and ends up being $420.

I know the prices are ridiculous, but it's a cannondale single headshock design (same as what you see in the picture but more travel), and I could be wrong, but that may be my only option for an upgrade.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

cyrix said:


> This is my daily ride. I love it more than the other bikes simply because it's been with me the longest and has spent more time with me than any other bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved that bike until mine got stolen... Awesome entry level bike for the money!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Agreed, I had one too and loved it. Road tires for urban assault and knobs for easy-moderate trails. Treated me well and I thought the fit and finish was top-shelf. Still wish I hadn't sold it!


----------



## mhecker81 (Apr 26, 2011)

*GT Aggressor*

Bought just to have a bike, then got into working out and biking, then mountain biking. Upgraded the following after being invited on a trip to Moab
Wheel Set - Bont. Race Lite, trashed rear in UT repalced w/ WTB laser disc
Saddle - Selle Royale, forget model
Stem - Easton
Bars - Race Face Duece
Grips - WTB in pic, changed now to ODI lock on's
R. Der - Deore (from original Tourney)
Disc Brakes
FSA square taper crankset - trashed little ring, now thinking of going 1x9
Chain
Marzochi fork

Super fun bike, looks like it's been to hell back scratched an beat. No major dents or anything though. Tough AL frame.


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

2011 trek 6000
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w201 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice trek! I was looking at the same bike before I settled on a cannondale. Enjoy it man


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

w201 said:


> It's a Fatty 80mm DLR from Cannondale. I think they list for $550, but I trade in my old one and ends up being $420.
> 
> I know the prices are ridiculous, but it's a cannondale single headshock design (same as what you see in the picture but more travel), and I could be wrong, but that may be my only option for an upgrade.


I rode my uncles 03 cannondale jekyll with the factory headshok and I really wasnt that impressed. It rides like a totally different bike with a Lefty on it now. I assume the headshoks have a specific headset? I would think a new headset and something like a RS Tora or an XFusion would be better over the headshok. But im just guessing, so feel free to correct me.


----------



## w201 (Apr 18, 2012)

SuperSlow35th said:


> I rode my uncles 03 cannondale jekyll with the factory headshok and I really wasnt that impressed. It rides like a totally different bike with a Lefty on it now. I assume the headshoks have a specific headset? I would think a new headset and something like a RS Tora or an XFusion would be better over the headshok. But im just guessing, so feel free to correct me.


Yea, I'm not too impressed with it either, but it serves my purpose, although it would be nice to upgrade to something better than 60mm. For whatever amount of time I'm on the trails, I'm on pavement for an equal amount of time.

But to answer your question, I believe the diameter of the headset is 39.6. Do you know if the RS Tora or XFusion would fit?


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

hey jblunt is that a tora solo air?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

A lot of people have used a Cane Creek XXC Short headset to make a 1 1/8 fork work where a headshok used to be. Its not exactly a cheap headset though and there may be other alternatives.


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

No it's Tora tk 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puls4521 (Apr 26, 2012)

*First Bike*

My 2006 Hardrock Sport
BB7 brakes
Rock Shox Tora TK Fork
Shimano LX M581 Rear Derailleur
Shinano 9 Speed Cassette


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

first non dept store mtb
3rd GT bike I have owned. bmx's: GT vertigo and Dyno air; back several years ago.


----------



## w201 (Apr 18, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> A lot of people have used a Cane Creek XXC Short headset to make a 1 1/8 fork work where a headshok used to be. Its not exactly a cheap headset though and there may be other alternatives.


I'll look into that. Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there are some other Cane Creek models that will do the same, for cheaper.

I haven't used one myself, but the Cane Creek S3 was getting good buzz as the best bang-for-the-buck headset. They renamed everything recently, it's now the Cane Creek 40.


----------



## kerpyw (Feb 20, 2012)

*Really inexpensive yet surprisingly well made*

This is my Bikesdirect Windsor Cliff 4500

Only changes I made are:

Royal Selle Seat $26
Deore Cranks $60
Raceface stem $18
Loaded Seatpost Clamp $11

Total Cost $414

I ride it about 15-20 miles a day and have gone from 275 pounds to 245 pounds in 2 1/2 months :thumbsup:

I haven't had a bicycle since I was in my 20's which was over 20 years ago! I had forgotten how much fun it is. I get really bummed if the weather keeps me from getting out each day. If I have to go two days I almost need sedation!


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## JJMacDaddy (Apr 10, 2012)

My 1997 freshly redone kona manomano(what a beast)


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

kerpyw said:


> This is my Bikesdirect Windsor Cliff 4500
> 
> Only changes I made are:
> 
> ...


Looks like your in Florida?


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

JJMacDaddy said:


> My 1997 freshly redone kona manomano(what a beast)


Very sweet! Did the redo include new paint and decals?

I love the old Kona's from around this timeframe. Enjoying my Ti King Kahuna of the same year.


----------



## JJMacDaddy (Apr 10, 2012)

desertred said:


> Very sweet! Did the redo include new paint and decals?
> 
> I love the old Kona's from around this timeframe. Enjoying my Ti King Kahuna of the same year.


Me too i love this timeframe, but for now i only powder coated the swing arm, crank, and rear suspension plates. I have yet to redo the main frame but it is soon to come:thumbsup:


----------



## phailey11 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Help to ID*

Can anyone help me identify this model? Picked it up at a bargain sale cause it seems to resemble the Trek OCLVs from the 90s. Any ideas?


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

My 2010 Fuji Nevada 1.0 with few upgrades:
Hayes Stroker Trail Hydro Brakes
Alligator Serration Rotors
Rockshox Recon TK
Race Face Evolve Handlebar, Seatpost and Stem
Lizard Skins Peaty Lock-On Grips
Easton XC Two Wheelset
Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tires
VP 59 Pedals


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice 2nd pic... Representin' the LBC...


----------



## kerpyw (Feb 20, 2012)

101Surge said:


> Looks like your in Florida?


I am in SE (Wilmington) North Carolina. Since I live on the coast there isn't really a lot of trails around. A road bike would probably have been more appropriate but my size and price (unemployment stinks) steered me away.


----------



## FL_rider (Apr 10, 2011)

My 2010 Rockhopper Comp
Converted 1x9, raceface crankset, sram x7 shifter and RD, new cassette, pedals.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

That's art


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

picked up a 2011 XL GT Karakoram 3.0 for $319 at blueskycycling.com yesterday. 

can't post a pic yet lol i don't have enough posts


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

here's a pic of my new GT


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## 305David29er (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello all... just recently purchased my first bike...


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

looks nice! what model is that?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

owtdorz said:


> My new entry bike:
> '12 GT Karakoram 3.0


How do you like that? I've been looking at the Karakoram 3.0 and 2.0 disc on blueskycycling.com for $320 and $520


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

My new entry bike:
'12 GT Karakoram 3.0


----------



## Viser (Jun 1, 2011)

Not my first bike, but it is my first build, and with a frame that cost less than $99 on clearance, it's been fun.

It's an Access XCL 26"...


















edit: pics way to small. Perhaps to big now.


----------



## EscapeVelo (May 1, 2012)

Someone relieved me of my entry level Schwinn Sidewinder FS 2.6 Cro-Moly...ugraded to Alivio rear derailer and shifters.

Look(ed) like this...










Looking to get another bike.

Thinking about replacing it with this *Schwinn Aluminum Comp*...


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

big terry said:


>


I think your front brake cable has too much excess.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

101Surge said:


> How do you like that? I've been looking at the Karakoram 3.0 and 2.0 disc on blueskycycling.com for $320 and $520


It's great so far.
I commute to work daily (6 miles) and it's great on the road.
Ran a little over nine miles Saturday on the trails.
I thought it performed very well.
But you have to remember I have not ridden in years and then it was a 26" GT that was a lot heavier.
I also started a week ago too.
The guys I have ridden with have been impressed with it.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

@chunky yeah just a little  i dont wanna snip it off and deal with the end of it fraying, though.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

my 2012 trek marlin in the redwoods


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

big terry said:


> @chunky yeah just a little  i dont wanna snip it off and deal with the end of it fraying, though.


Try asking your local bike shop for this thing. They are relatively dirt cheap as paper clips and prevents your cut cable from fraying.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chunky1x said:


> Try asking your local bike shop for this thing. They are relatively dirt cheap as paper clips and prevents your cut cable from fraying.


They are called cable ends or cable crimps. You could also use electric tape as a quick fix till you get some crimps.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

David C said:


> They are called cable ends or cable crimps. You could also use electric tape as a quick fix till you get some crimps.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 305David29er (Apr 26, 2012)

101Surge said:


> looks nice! what model is that?


thanks.. :thumbsup:

its a trail sl 5 29er.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Here ya go bigT... some bling too! Aluminum Cable Ends at Danscomp


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Here ya go bigT... some bling too! Aluminum Cable Ends at Danscomp


sweet! cheapest bling ever!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

how do those stay on anyhow? you glue em, or do those get crimped too?


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

big terry said:


> how do those stay on anyhow? you glue em, or do those get crimped too?


Just crimp it with pliers. Note the tool marks in the photo.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Crimp 'em.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I use an electrical wiring connector pliers and does a great job. That is if you already have one instead of buying the crimping tool.

Like this one. Just use the notch that match the best at the open end.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Needle-nosed pliers work well too. Lineman's pliers work okay. Slip-joint pliers would probably work great. Etc.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Just fyi, toenail clippers make great cable end tools lol. Little tidbit from my BMX days. They get dull fast though.


----------



## teylix (Apr 30, 2012)

FL_rider said:


> My 2010 Rockhopper Comp
> Converted 1x9, raceface crankset, sram x7 shifter and RD, new cassette, pedals.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


that thing looks pretty sexy i must say


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

for the cable ends, I was recommended to use heat shrink tubing. then when you need to trim it or remove it, you can do it with out cutting the cable.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bob7 said:


> for the cable ends, I was recommended to use heat shrink tubing. then when you need to trim it or remove it, you can do it with out cutting the cable.


You don't have to cut the cable either with a crimp. Just pinch the crimp in a way to make it back into round shape and pull it out.


----------



## Viser (Jun 1, 2011)

David C said:


> You don't have to cut the cable either with a crimp. Just pinch the crimp in a way to make it back into round shape and pull it out.


I like to use a dab of solder to sweat the ends of the cable. I read this a long time ago, and I have an electronics background so it was no biggie, and it looks great...

:thumbsup:


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

trel 3900 bone stock...... for now


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Viser said:


> I like to use a dab of solder to sweat the ends of the cable. I read this a long time ago, and I have an electronics background so it was no biggie, and it looks great...
> 
> :thumbsup:


It work great too, but still have to be careful not to get stab by the cable end.


----------



## B-DAWG1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's mine 2011 Gary Fisher Advance

Hope pro2 evo's on Stan's No Flows wrapped in Ralph Racing Snake Skins
Reba RL Dual Air fork 
Selle Italia Flow Saddle 
Ergon GS1 Grips
Cateye Strada Wireless 
Shimano Clipless Pedals

Soon to come Shimano XT group set


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

Starting to ride again after one year break.
Had a cheap Halfords hybrid before.
Just ordered a 2012 Specialized Hardrock!!
Will get it within 4 Days!
Hoping it rocks!!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

B-DAWG1 said:


> Here's mine 2011 Gary Fisher Advance
> 
> Hope pro2 evo's on Stan's No Flows wrapped in Ralph Racing Snake Skins
> Reba RL Dual Air fork
> ...


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

owtdorz said:


> My new entry bike:
> '12 GT Karakoram 3.0


Catchy paintjob!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> My 2010 Fuji Nevada 1.0 with few upgrades:
> Hayes Stroker Trail Hydro Brakes
> Alligator Serration Rotors
> Rockshox Recon TK
> ...


Nice Ride!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

305David29er said:


> Hello all... just recently purchased my first bike...
> 
> Good looking bike! How's the ride?


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

thatonedude said:


> View attachment 693478
> 
> 
> trel 3900 bone stock...... for now


What components are you planning on upgrading?


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Upgraded 2011 Specialized Hardrock "Wasp"*

Had 1500+ km on it. Upgraded fork to 2012 Fox 32 Float 100mm RLC FIT Kashima, Shimano hydraulic brakes BR-M486


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

nike103103 said:


> Its a 2009 Gary Fisher Advance. Everything is stock excpept for the sigma computer I added.
> 
> 
> 
> I was stoked after my ride!!hahaha


Love the color


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is my 04-05ish Raleigh M80, my first real bike that I got when I started high school, still love it today. Has Wellgo MG-1 pedals and might be getting some new handlebars and grips next week. Took the pic after todays muddy disaster of a ride.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Today's Ride*

seaside route


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

Got back into the game after several years out. Wanted something simple this time around.

Scored her on Jenson USA for a song about a month ago. Upgraded what I wanted to so far.


2011 Rocky Mountain Trailhead 26" Hardtail
26.75lbs currently

RaceFace Evolve 90mm Stem (from 120mm)

RaceFace Evolve 27.2mm Seatpost (Adjusts great)

Azonic B-52 5-degree low-rise bar

Salsa Seatpost Clamp

Shimano LX Hollowtech II 170mm crank w-outboard bearing BB (350g lighter than the crappy Alivio one)

Cane Creek TankJump Headset (Sealed Cart Bearing goodness, very tough)

Shimano M520 SPD Pedals

Jagwire Ripcord red De-cable

Halo Hex Skewers (I like 'em, no lever sticking out and can be torqued to 80 "lbs)

Charge Spoon™ Saddle (Super comfy shape and looks nice too)

Vittoria Adventure 1.75" x 26" Road tires (No need to eat up good Crossmarks on pavement)

Shimano SLX Front & Rear Derailleurs

Shimano Deore Shifters

Shimano M475 Hydro Brakes w-M510 levers

Shimano M475 hubs w-WTB Speeddisc rims 


Future upgrades:

X-Fusion Enix RL fork (To replace Tora TK)
New Wheelset, (something light with silver spokes)


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Sean K said:


> Got back into the game after several years out. Wanted something simple this time around.
> 
> Scored her on Jenson USA for a song about a month ago. Upgraded what I wanted to so far.
> 
> ...


Nice seeing another RM hardtail getting some love


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

*Cdale*

'09 Cannondale F3 I picked up about three weeks ago. The previous owner rode it for around 10 miles. Bike is and rides like its brand new. Stock for now. Pedals are CB Smarties.


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Nice seeing another RM hardtail getting some love


Yeah right!?! It's my first Rocky, but I'm starting to understand why they have a following. It's REALLY nimble, good geometry.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

vi said:


> seaside route


Not gonna hate... That yellow-on-black with flatbars is one of the sexiest rides I've ever seen.

Here's mine. Put 40 miles on it in 2 weeks. Only upgrades are stem, bars, grips, post and rotors.

(crappy iPad camera shot)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

HRP said:


> '09 Cannondale F3 I picked up about three weeks ago. The previous owner rode it for around 10 miles. Bike is and rides like its brand new. Stock for now. Pedals are CB Smarties.


Nice score! That C-Dale is gonna build up into a nice trail machine. You can either go Lefty or adapted tapered fork (with the right headset of course)


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Front Brake Cable Caution*

[QUOTE=Ihitatree;9280149

The front brake cable should run inside (towards the wheel side) of the left front shock lowers NOT outside :nono: . A branch or a root might snag the cable, causing the front fork to twist and/or snapping the brake cable. Just a heads-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

:thumbsup: I forgot to say thanks for appreciating my ride


----------



## frutistafreeze (Aug 11, 2011)

Finally got my first bike yesterday. 2010 Cannondale F7 completely stock and in mint condition. Got a pretty good deal on it :thumbsup:


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

Sean K said:


> Nice score! That C-Dale is gonna build up into a nice trail machine. You can either go Lefty or adapted tapered fork (with the right headset of course)


Thanks! Really looking into saving up for a Lefty but I'll beat the crap out of the Headshok first.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

vi said:


> Ihitatree;9280149
> The front brake cable should run inside (towards the wheel side) of the left front shock lowers NOT outside :nono: . A branch or a root might snag the cable said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! When I added the avid levers, I couldn't remember exactly how they ran, lbs didn't mess it up, I did. I'll fix ASAP.


----------



## raines883 (May 5, 2012)

Just picked up a 2010 marin bolinas ridge bike. When I get a chance I'll post pics of it, thought it would be a good beginner bike till I decide to fork out more money for a better one.


----------



## Epp838 (May 5, 2012)

Most of these are better than entry level bikes.


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

But I'm an entry level rider.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

Epp838 said:


> Most of these are better than entry level bikes.


Don't you know that anything less than $1,000 MSRP (not Craigslist) is merely a test ride? I believe I read a professional review in a magazine that stated "I can't believe the performance to be had from this budget bike!"... It was $1,500

Mine was $480, and the writer of that article can lick my bearings.


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

Epp838 said:


> Most of these are better than entry level bikes.


Entry-level is whatever one starts or re-starts riding with.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> I ride it about 15-20 miles a day and have gone from 275 pounds to 245 pounds in 2 1/2 months


 Major congrats to you dude!!!


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Epp838 said:


> Most of these are better than entry level bikes.


Yeah, to all the guys posting up their $1000+ bikes on this thread, you can rationalize it all you want but it still makes you look like a do#chebag.


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

Still waiting for my bike!!
Delivery delayed 'cause of "transportation troubles"!!
BOO HOO!!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh well, the anticipation is half the fun... hang in there!


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

Just joined and recently purchased a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er, after not being on a bike in about 18yrs.








Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Munnarg said:


> Just joined and recently purchased a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er, after not being on a bike in about 18yrs.
> View attachment 695404
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Welcome back. Now, get yourself some lock grips.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Welcome back. Now, get yourself some lock grips.


Yes sir, I'll get on that.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

For goodness' sake why??? With the exception of easy removal/replacement I can't see the need. I've been riding motocross/offroad motorcycles for 20 years and NEVER had a correctly installed grip give me any issues. Glue + safety wire = Solid


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For a few extra bucks, (really just a few, like $5 or something?) I'm happy enough to have the ease of installation and removal that I get with my locking grips. Come to think of it, I should spin them around on the bar, they're wearing down pretty badly in their current spot...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Another +1 for locking grips, wouldn't ride a mountain bike without them, and as AndrwSwitch hinted at you can rotate them to increase their useful lifespan. I actually need to rotate the grips on my Stumpy  You'd spend more in time and money to get your slide on grips to stay solid, and that's still no guarantee. I do say to wear the crap out of the stock grips first, or at least use them until they are too dirty, worn out, loose, whatever your excuse is to get new ones...but that's just the resourceful side of me speaking


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I grew up playing with sharp, sticky-pointy things... Which explains a lot!!! Around here in San Diego, lock-ons are more like 2-3x the $. I guess one could get a whole bunch of colors and be a fashionista. Change the color for the mood of the day!


----------



## Steec (May 2, 2012)

Picked up a 2011 Cannondale Trail S4 a couple of weeks ago on clearance (just barely fit into the bike allowance my wife gave me.) 

I used to ride a lot, mostly road, but have been out of it for the past 12 years or so. Now I can't get enough, bike's in the car here at work; heading to the trail on the way home.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

I've been dying to ride mine so I kept it in my car too lol. Unfortunately the weather has been nonstop rainy and crap for the past week. 

Yeah I said it!


----------



## andyoo (Mar 28, 2012)

What's consider a beginner bike? sub $1000 ? retail or purchase price?

I got a 2011 Cannondale Flash 3 alloy for $770...would that be consider entry lvl?
However, I did have some mods on it and it's now down form 26lb to 22 lb.

FSA K-force light handlebar/ cannondale carbon seatpost
Shifters from SRAM x7 to x9 (9 sp)
Crankset from Shimano FC-M430 9 speed to shimano Deore XT 10sp
Front derailleur from Shimano Deore to XTR 10sp
Casette from SRAM PG-950 to XTR 9 sp
Chain from KMC X9 to XTR 10 sp
Wheels from Maddux DC3.0 to Easton EA70XC
Tires from Kenda Slant 6 to Continental Race King
Rear derailleur remain 9sp SRAM x9...
(just wheel and tire alone saved 2 lb.. most bang for the buck)
It's a frankenstein right now...mixed 10sp with 9sp...but it works well. eventually it will go all 10 speed next year.
Avid x9 brakes coming to replace to hayes soon.


----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

Helloooo MTBR! New here and loving all these bike pics and how happy they've made their owners. Hopefully everyone here is like me and wants to continually improve both themselves and their bikes! I've been riding for a while but my bike is basically a beginner rig. But I love it. Specialized Hardrock 26. Good strong frame which is all that matters. I've done a number of upgrades to it.

They are: Mavic Crossride wheels, Shimano SLX hydros (180f, 160r), SRAM 10-speed casette, X5 RD/shifter, Shimano M530 pedals.

After that will be a 2 speed crank (so I can go 2X10!!), X5 FD/shifter, tires, and a new fork. After that, every major upgrade will be done, after which it becomes a matter of reducing weight and improving aesthetics. Can't wait!!


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

nice bike, I like it!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah, I think title should be changed to under $700 bike or something.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

And why is that? Among many of the community my bike is considered entry level because its the most basic full suspension bike Giant makes. But it has a $1050 MSRP. I think you just need to ride more and quit worrying about the details so much. This thread serves a purpose as you can see what most people are starting out on then do a little research before purchasing a bike.


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> yeah, I think title should be changed to under $700 bike or something.


Then somebody would say that there were too many $700 bikes and demand to see the <$200 ones, and all we'd be left with is Jeep bikes.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

esw116 said:


> Helloooo MTBR! New here and loving all these bike pics and how happy they've made their owners. Hopefully everyone here is like me and wants to continually improve both themselves and their bikes! I've been riding for a while but my bike is basically a beginner rig. But I love it. Specialized Hardrock 26. Good strong frame which is all that matters. I've done a number of upgrades to it.
> 
> They are: Mavic Crossride wheels, Shimano SLX hydros (180f, 160r), SRAM 10-speed casette, X5 RD/shifter, Shimano M530 pedals.
> 
> After that will be a 2 speed crank (so I can go 2X10!!), X5 FD/shifter, tires, and a new fork. After that, every major upgrade will be done, after which it becomes a matter of reducing weight and improving aesthetics. Can't wait!!


Nice bike. 
I pretty much took the same path building up my Rocky Mountain, but I left the bike with a 8 speed cassette and went with a single ring crank.


----------



## MoUTrO (Aug 15, 2006)

My GT Karakoram 3.0 with a few upgrades...


----------



## spirit_bear (Feb 28, 2012)

^That Karakoram looks sick! I love the flat colors.


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MoUTrO (Aug 15, 2006)

spirit_bear said:


> ^That Karakoram looks sick! I love the flat colors.


Thanks man! The white parts are just regular white, would of been nice if they were matte white.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

en·try-lev·el (ntr-lvl)
adj.
Appropriate for or accessible to one who is inexperienced in a field or new to a market: an entry-level job in advertising; an entry-level computer.

Entry-level mtb= a mtb that someone who new to the sport would buy.

I am not saying "don't show off your bike", but at least choose the proper place to do it.

This comment is directed at no one in particular, rather to all persons who cannot understand the meaning of entry-level.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

aikane said:


> en·try-lev·el (ntr-lvl)
> adj.
> Appropriate for or accessible to one who is inexperienced in a field or new to a market: an entry-level job in advertising; an entry-level computer.
> 
> ...


The price point of entry level isn't the same for everyone, though. Just a bit up this page someone suggested $700... well, when I decided to pick up a new mtb to get back into riding, I set a $1k price limit for myself.

I considered everything I looked at to be entry level. Someone who has a lot more money than me might have set their price range at $2k. Someone with less might have gone for under $500.

It's subjective, and certainly not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Skrapmetal said:


> The price point of entry level isn't the same for everyone, though. Just a bit up this page someone suggested $700... well, when I decided to pick up a new mtb to get back into riding, I set a $1k price limit for myself.
> 
> I considered everything I looked at to be entry level. Someone who has a lot more money than me might have set their price range at $2k. Someone with less might have gone for under $500.
> 
> It's subjective, and certainly not worth getting worked up about.


Not getting worked up about it, just think that some people should show more consideration to others that can't afford to buy the $1500 full suspension bike. If a kid buys a used bike off Craigslist cause thats what he can afford, and posts a pic here, do you think he wants to see pics of bikes that cost four to five times what his bike cost?


----------



## Q-Lock (Feb 10, 2012)

As long as no one knocks a cheaper or lower end bike, which no one does on here, I don't see what the problem is. Regardless of price or entry point everyone's bikes get great positive comments. I love seeing awesome bikes...I could care less if I can't afford them.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Skrap, wouldn't that be re-entry level? Just askin... Cheers!


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

aikane said:


> en·try-lev·el (ntr-lvl)
> adj.
> Appropriate for or accessible to one who is inexperienced in a field or new to a market: an entry-level job in advertising; an entry-level computer.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that argument's already been made in this thread.

Entry level really is subjective.


----------



## juddels (May 13, 2012)

,,,,


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

aikane said:


> Not getting worked up about it, just think that some people should show more consideration to others that can't afford to buy the $1500 full suspension bike. If a kid buys a used bike off Craigslist cause thats what he can afford, and posts a pic here, do you think he wants to see pics of bikes that cost four to five times what his bike cost?


Plus one. Its great that some of you can afford to spend 1500 on a hobby u haven't tried, but this isn't the thread for it imho

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone 4s's


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Personally I think the component group is what should dictate what is entry level and what is not. I've seen more bikes on this page with XT components than the $1000-$2000 hardtail thread. Just because you bought it for an "entry level price" doesn't make it an entry level bike. Personally I think anything with components over Sram X5 or Shimano Deore is beyond entry level, no matter what the price.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

bob13bob said:


> Plus one. Its great that some of you can afford to spend 1500 on a hobby u haven't tried, but this isn't the thread for it imho
> 
> sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone 4s's


:thumbsup: This thread is about entry bikes with upgrades.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Q-Lock said:


> As long as no one knocks a cheaper or lower end bike, which no one does on here, I don't see what the problem is. Regardless of price or entry point everyone's bikes get great positive comments. I love seeing awesome bikes...I could care less if I can't afford them.


EXACTLY. To me an entry level bike is somewhere between free and $11K. If it is $.01 above $11k though then I would say that person is a braggard and POS for living a life that I would consider excessive and cannot afford. I would demand that person pay more in taxes and be banned from MTBR for 1 year and 2 days. J/K. Why is it a crime to some for someone else to start off on a nicer bike? I don't get it.


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

This isn't the your first bike thread, it is the ENTRY LEVEL thread. People can buy a pro level bike as their first if they want, but it doesn't make it an entry level bike.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

101Surge said:


> This isn't the your first bike thread, it is the ENTRY LEVEL thread. People can buy a pro level bike as their first if they want, but it doesn't make it an entry level bike.


Actually, it's a "*your* entry level MTB" thread. Key words and tricky phrases.


----------



## Ihitatree (Apr 18, 2012)

FireLikeIYA said:


> Actually, it's a "*your* entry level MTB" thread. Key words and tricky phrases.


If you are going to be a smart @$$ about it, you gotta be right...

If I posted a request for YOUR bmx bike, and you posted a unicycle, it doesn't make it a bmx bike just because it is what YOU use to ride a bmx track.

"Expensive" is subjective, "entry level" is not. The *ceiling* typically set by manufacturers for this price range is $1,000. Whether or not you agree with that is irrelevant.

The more pressing matter is, are you really enough of a whiner to get pissy with someone for posting their $1,100 bike in the entry level picture forum? Everyone likes looking at different bikes... It isn't worth discussing really, is it?


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

FireLikeIYA said:


> Actually, it's a "*your* entry level MTB" thread. Key words and tricky phrases.


Check it out guys, we have a smart guy on our hands, must be a scholar.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Ihitatree said:


> If you are going to be a smart @$$ about it, you gotta be right...
> 
> ...The more pressing matter is, are you really enough of a whiner to get pissy with someone for posting their $1,100 bike in the entry level picture forum? Everyone likes looking at different bikes... It isn't worth discussing really, is it?





101Surge said:


> Check it out guys, we have a smart guy on our hands, must be a scholar.


Please stop trashing this thread and discouraging others from posting their bikes.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

FireLikeIYA said:


> Please stop trashing this thread and discouraging others from posting their bikes.


That would be a shame, it's an epic thread!


----------



## MiGSPiNe (May 13, 2012)

C'mon man, any more pics? I've basically skimmed through all the 80 pages...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate it when this thread gets messed up with lots of bickering. Without specific rules, this always happens. "Entry level" is pretty vague, and it lands in different places for bikes in different classes - entry-level DH is a lot more expensive than an entry-level XC hardtail, for example.

So with that, I remind everyone of some of the alternative, and more specific threads, so you can see what people are doing with different pricepoints.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-cheap-bike-sub-$200-695479-12.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/post-your-less-than-$400-mountain-bike-786777-3.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/post-your-$1000-2000-hardtail-685402-5.html

Unsurprisingly, these threads have some cheating too. Some people just want to post their bikes as much as possible. Maybe they're parking lot posers. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/parking-lot-posers-786979-9.html

Speaking of epic threads.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok people, lets get back on track and post more pics of some nice bikes.


----------



## sentient 6 (Feb 4, 2012)

Identity crisis


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice! Glad you weren't "squished" with the Rockhopper...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice ride your son has , and a good father to help the
passion along.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is my son's bike, he is 12yrs old. It is a Gravity from Bikes Direct. He has been riding it stock since we got it last fall. But since my Rockhopper got squished, I started movin stuff from it onto his bike. So far, my Marzocchi fork, Captain tires, RH handlebars, grips, and stem. Still have a few other things to move over, but its much better already.









Ha, my friend posted from my computer the other day and it was still logged in under his name.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Pelagic said:


> Nice! Glad you weren't "squished" with the Rockhopper...


 Yeah. It was attached to my car and a friend backed into it. Damaged my car and totaled my bike!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

2012-05-11-059 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like you got some installing to do bravo... Congrats, looks nice!


----------



## MonkeyAlan (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my entry-level mountain bike:










Have yet to take it on any off-road trails, but I'm working up to that.

By the way how do I know what size inner tubes to buy for this bike?


----------



## XCRIDERBG (Apr 29, 2012)

First off please dont flame me too bad for posting this. As we all know this is no Ellsworth mtn bike. I bought the complete bike off a coworker for $150. He had it sitting in his garage for the last 6 months. So I cleaned it all up and threw on the Ellsworth decals myself. I'm not quite sure who the frame is even made by. My plans for it are to replace every part, nut and bolt on it. Here's what I have on it so far.

Charge Spoon CroMo saddle
Easton EA50 seatpost
Nukeproof Warhead seatclamp
Blackburn water bottle cage
Red anodized valve stem caps
RaceFace Evolve XC II stem
RaceFace Evolve XC low riser bar
RaceFace Sniper grips


----------



## w201 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice ride. The inner tubes should have the size stamped on if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

MonkeyAlan said:


> Here's my entry-level mountain bike:
> 
> By the way how do I know what size inner tubes to buy for this bike?


take it to you LBS and they will tell you for sure. Just take the front wheel unless your car rack is easily accessible.


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

not to drag it our much futher, but some1 sugested a person buying a used CL bike maybe offended by this thread. 
I wanted to add I fit that first purchase category, and I love this thread. 
yea, I bought a 12 year old GT from CL, but thats what I wanted to spend to enter the mtb sport, as a recreation activity and exercise. and I have a solid foundation to develop skills without riding junk that I fear would break at the seams. 
I'm not ashamed to ride it or take it to a lbs for a tune. imo its a great start point.

this thread is a great place to get an idea of the next step.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Likin' the Cannondale, nice colorscheme. 26" x 1.75-2.2" schraeder valve is what you need. Tires appear to be 2.1's so as long as the width hits that spec, you're golden!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Next to the trail, it ain't half bad!


----------



## MonkeyAlan (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on inner tubes, guys! I'll bring the front wheel with me to my LBS just to be sure.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Looks like Presta valves to me.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

OOPS, my mistake... I was looking at the "Ellsworth" with the red valve caps! "read it on the internet, must be true!"


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, I meant on the Cannondale.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

As I should have!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Posting pictures of bikes and worrying that someone looking at the thread might be offended because someone can afford a better bike than they can is like not driving your corvette because the guy in the 94 civic might get upset. Especially with the economy getting the way it is, even entry level bikes are getting exspensive. You cant hardly buy anything with discs for less than $500.I agree with what was said earlier, entry level should be determined by components, not msrp.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

I've got a white Raleigh Diablo Pro with Wellgo platforms, Maxxis Overdrive slicks and some matching Jet Black grips. Components are as low-level as they can get (Shimano Tourneys and Suntour M2025 fork) but they work just fine for pavement, roadside and everyday commuting. The price is a bit steep (real uninformed when I bought them :S) but they're a hyooge improvement over my previous sub-$100 bike. 

Waiting on my friend to finish up his bike before going on trails with my new bike.


----------



## Boostmachines (May 15, 2012)

aikane said:


> Yeah, to all the guys posting up their $1000+ bikes on this thread, you can rationalize it all you want but it still makes you look like a do#chebag.


Hello, I just joined today and have been looking into buying a decent MTB, probably the Trek 6000, and I'm worried about reading reviews that if I don't buy something that's decent I'll end up spending more money upgrading a lower-level MTB than just buying one with the suspension/etc that's desired in the first place. I'm curently riding a $150 dual-suspension bike that I want to replace, but not sure where to go.

I appreciate all the pictures and builds you guys have posted, it's definitely a reasurrance that I can find a decent MTB for under $1,000.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

If you look to the Beginner's forum you'll find alot of threads on bike purchasing for a newbie. All of the major debate's (full suspension vs hardtail, 29er vs 26er, single speed vs geared) seemed to be covered within that sub forum. Ive done alot of bike shopping over the last year and a half or so so if you have any specific questions feel free to shoot me a PM. Welcome to the sport. Keep the rubber side down and enjoy your stay.


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is my 2012 Trek 4300, it was originally a 2011 model but had issues with the frame so Trek sent me a brand new 2012 model.

Upgrades
1. WTB Speed TCS cross country wheels
2. Geax Saguaro in back/ Specialized Eskar 2 up front
3. VP Vice pedals
4. Clarks lock on grips (green)


----------



## Boostmachines (May 15, 2012)

Nice 4300, I love the paint scheme. Coincidentally, I almost bought the exact same bike last week. How's the ride quality?


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

LIFE08 said:


> Here is my 2012 Trek 4300, it was originally a 2011 model but had issues with the frame so Trek sent me a brand new 2012 model.
> 
> Upgrades
> 1. WTB Speed TCS cross country wheels
> ...


Sweet bike dude!


----------



## regionnus rattis (Jun 27, 2011)

LIFE08 said:


> Here is my 2012 Trek 4300, it was originally a 2011 model but had issues with the frame so Trek sent me a brand new 2012 model.
> 
> Upgrades
> 1. WTB Speed TCS cross country wheels
> ...


Nice bike...for a frame made in China. Unless you're buying a $3700 or higher end Trek, they are made in China...same goes for Giant


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

regionnus rattis said:


> Nice bike...for a frame made in China. Unless you're buying a $3700 or higher end Trek, they are made in China...same goes for Giant


Umm, is this not the 'Post your Entry Level MTB' thread? WTH?!

BTW, not just Trek & Giants are made in China. Specialized, Fuji, Cannondale, etc. (if not every single bike mfg. that has entry level bikes) all have there entry level (there it is again) made in China.

Nice ride bro. Ride proud! :drumroll:


----------



## 615555 (May 2, 2012)

Bought a Cannondale Trail SL3 26" last week. No upgrade's yet. Riding it everyday and having a blast.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey rattis, why you tryin' to break the guy's eggs? No need for that. You act like he could have chosen a different, made somewhere other than "China" 4300 frame. It's a nice bike... maybe you should have left it at that? Nice 'dale too, btw. Last words are the key "...having a blast". That's the whole point isn't it?


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

regionnus rattis said:


> Nice bike...for a frame made in China. Unless you're buying a $3700 or higher end Trek, they are made in China...same goes for Giant


And your suggestion for an American made, entry level, affordable bike would be what?


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

regionnus rattis said:


> Nice bike...for a frame made in China. Unless you're buying a $3700 or higher end Trek, they are made in China...same goes for Giant


There is nothing wrong with China made frame that is done in the U.S. or international manufacturing standards. I bet that your smart phone right now has almost 100% China made parts.


----------



## chrnol (Mar 29, 2011)

Picked up a Norco Range 2 last summer for my first mt. bike. I know its a bit pricey for my first bike, but I knew I was going to love riding. So I figured why buy a cheap bike that I am just going to replace in 2 or 3 summers. When I can just buy a nice bike and not have to replace it, till its broken.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

chrnol said:


> Picked up a Norco Range 2 last summer for my first mt. bike. I know its a bit pricey for my first bike, but I knew I was going to love riding. So I figured why buy a cheap bike that I am just going to replace in 2 or 3 summers. When I can just buy a nice bike and not have to replace it, till its broken.


I tried not to, but have to. This bike is no where near an entry level bike. What part of "entry level" people don't understand? It may be your first bike, but your beginner status does not make the bike entry level. I think the whole point of this thread is to show bikes love, that a lot of people would say is not worthy.


----------



## gt9r (Apr 1, 2012)

here my 2011 gt karakoram. all stock except for a BBG bashgaurd. took off the outer ring, now its 2x8. shimano m520 pedals. and i have the frame wrapped with rubber and vinyl tape to help with chain noise


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's my 2011 trek paragon I bought for a grand. Switched to shimano rear dérailleur and shifter and went to a 1x up front.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Solo Bellimino said:


> I tried not to, but have to. This bike is no where near an entry level bike. What part of "entry level" people don't understand? It may be your first bike, but your beginner status does not make the bike entry level. I think the whole point of this thread is to show bikes love, that a lot of people would say is not worthy.


Yeah, we don't want to hurt the feelings of any of the bicycles...


----------



## LIFE08 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Boostmachines, The bike rides great in my opinion. I recommend this bike to anyone looking for an entry level bike. However when I put the new wheels and tubeless tires on it made a huge difference, (some may disagree). I also lowered the handle bars because it felt to upright for me.


----------



## URBNLGND (May 20, 2012)

Here is my entry 29er, 2012 TREK Wahoo. Have had it almost 2 weeks and been racking up miles on and off road. I love it. 



Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Shoot, I have vertigo... Nice ride, enjoy!


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> I tried not to, but have to. This bike is no where near an entry level bike. What part of "entry level" people don't understand? It may be your first bike, but your beginner status does not make the bike entry level. _I think the whole point of this thread is to show bikes love, that a lot of people would say is not worthy_.


This was how I interpreted the title. But since everyone's already posting their _first MTB_ here, maybe we should just stop arguing about this. :thumbsup:


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

Nice rides peeps. I'll be getting something in about a week. I'll post up as soon as I do! :thumbsup:


----------



## spirit_bear (Feb 28, 2012)

XCRIDERBG said:


> First off please dont flame me too bad for posting this. As we all know this is no Ellsworth mtn bike. I bought the complete bike off a coworker for $150. He had it sitting in his garage for the last 6 months. So I cleaned it all up and threw on the Ellsworth decals myself. I'm not quite sure who the frame is even made by. My plans for it are to replace every part, nut and bolt on it. Here's what I have on it so far.
> 
> Charge Spoon CroMo saddle
> Easton EA50 seatpost
> ...


I'm not flaming you but that bike looks suspiciously like the Genesis V2100 from Walmart. It looks nice but be careful, you don't want to get hurt because of a busted frame or wheels... Then again, I was riding a walgoose for a few years and I'm (mostly) in one piece.


----------



## rxer311 (May 20, 2012)

Nice bikes fellas


----------



## rxer311 (May 20, 2012)

Hopefully be getting one soon


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

We are a couple of Newbies with our new bikes( reflectors and all stock still) It's been so long since we've had bikes that I consider us newbies. After our first few rides and the easiest of hills around here.....................We need Major leg and lung work for sure. They sure are fun to ride!!!








Mine








Hers


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

Just picked up my bike earlier this afternoon. Super excited!

Fork upgrade: Rock Shox XC 30
Pedal upgrade to alloy from plastic


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

is that a specialized myka model? awesome bike btw, now enjoy it on the trails!


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> is that a specialized myka model? awesome bike btw, now enjoy it on the trails!


Yes, it's a Myka I guess I forgot to mention that part. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

krolyat said:


> Just picked up my bike earlier this afternoon. Super excited!
> 
> Fork upgrade: Rock Shox XC 30
> Pedal upgrade to alloy from plastic


I know it's a bike for the ladies, but i would rock it. My wife got the older model frame, and it's one beefy piece, I probably would have bought one too if they had a frame big enough..


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Am I missing something here? krolyat could be male or female yes? and does it matter?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pelagic said:


> Am I missing something here? krolyat could be male or female yes? and does it matter?


Yes it matters. Last thing you want to find out on a date is that the other person is the same gender as you when that wasn't the intention.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Pelagic said:


> Am I missing something here? krolyat could be male or female yes? and does it matter?


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> I know it's a bike for the ladies, but i would rock it. My wife got the older model frame, and it's one beefy piece, I probably would have bought one too if they had a frame big enough..





Pelagic said:


> Am I missing something here? krolyat could be male or female yes? and does it matter?





the-one1 said:


> Yes it matters. Last thing you want to find out on a date is that the other person is the same gender as you when that wasn't the intention.





Solo Bellimino said:


>


Crisis adverted - no hard feelings as i'm a female lol. thanks everyone for the compliments on the bike. I was a bit worried right after I picked it up but after riding it again I'm super happy that I went through with it.


----------



## zenlakin (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello all. I recently purchased a used 2007 Gary Fisher Tassajara as my first "real" mountain bike. I believe it is completely stock and was curious what you guy might recommend for some initial upgrades that would improve the bike? I am new to the forums but wanting to get my bike in shape for the summer so I will also be looking at the maintenance guide posts on the forum as well. I also need to fix the fork as it appears the fork seals are leaking and it won't hold air anymore. Hope to post some pictures tonight when I get home.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*update for me!*

Heres my first real bike. Raleigh talus 29 sport that i got 4 days ago from a lbs. I cant describe how much I like it. Its my first 29r and a huge upgrade from my walmart bike from the 90s. Only thing ive upgraded are the pedals to HT AR01's but have plans of going 1x9 and small things like saddle and grips:thumbsup:


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

will get better pics too lol I just noticed how bad that one came out

edit: just found one my lbs posted in thier "happy customers" facebook album


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

William251 said:


> So far so good - a year with my dependable xc machine has gone by: how fun its been.


What do you have?

Have you been able to keep it mostly stock, or have you changed some things?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice, like the color scheme!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> What do you have?
> 
> Have you been able to keep it mostly stock, or have you changed some things?


Agreed mine barely made it 6 months on the factory tires/wheelset.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

iMongoose said:


> Heres my first real bike. Raleigh talus 29 sport that i got 4 days ago from a lbs. I cant describe how much I like it. Its my first 29r and a huge upgrade from my walmart bike from the 90s. Only thing ive upgraded are the pedals to HT AR01's but have plans of going 1x9 and small things like saddle and grips:thumbsup:


Nice ride. careful the upgrade bug don't get ya.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Nice ride. careful the upgrade bug don't get ya.


thanks man and yea im fighting it haha. You can just get so many nice parts for a good deal


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice ride, get out and enjoy it.^^^^


----------



## f3rrand (Apr 27, 2012)

I purchased this Recoil about a Month and a half ago (my first bike), after 3 weeks I decided to change a few parts (will change everything within 1 month from now). So here's a list of my upgrades;

FORK: RockShox Recon TK Silver Solo Air
SHOCK: RockShox Monarch RT3
BRAKES: Quad QHD 5 (Hydraulic Brakes)
WHEELS: WTB FX 28
TIRES: Kenda Small Block Eight
SEATPOST: Ritchey WCS Aluminum (on its way)

After getting all the parts I didn't want to install them on that ugly gold color, So I decided to strip it and paint it. Here are the results.

So Here's the before 









Here's the after.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice build, looks great!


----------



## zenlakin (Jan 31, 2010)

Gary Fisher Tassajara bought for $260 off of CL


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

A month ago my wife and I got our first mountain bikes, both Giant Revel 1. We haven't ridden for years, need more exercise and decided to get back to doing what we used to enjoy. We're having fun exploring the desert near our farm, and the paved trails along the Colorado River. Before long we'll be exploring mtb routes in the red rock country around Moab. We love the bikes and the ability to access birding areas that would take much longer to walk.

My wife's bike is a small frame, mine is an XS.










The only upgrade was to some cushier Serfas RX seats. We added double water bottle mounts, a Blackburn Mammoth pump, and large seat bags to carry band aids, compresses, splints and other first aid supplies. 










I'm on the Front Range for a few days to work on the cabin. After cutting blowdown trees and hauling slash all day I took a ride up the road to Brainard Lake and the Indian Peaks Wilderness. The road is still closed to cars so only hikers and a few bikers were there. Perfect weather! Spring is happening in the high country with birds singing in the spruce and willows. I biked all the roads and wore myself out. These views are from 10,260 ft. at Brainard Lake looking up to the Indian Peaks and Mount Audubon on the right.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautiful pics and stoked you're both enjoying your rides. Thanks for posting... I'm jealous!


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Beautiful pics and stoked you're both enjoying your rides. Thanks for posting... I'm jealous!


Thanks! Pretty-Pics-R-Us. 

Woke to a couple inches of white stuff this morning. It's pretty wet but I'll go riding if it stops snowing.


----------



## f3rrand (Apr 27, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Nice build, looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## Falkon45 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, my entry level bike is a big store bike. It started off as a Next Shocker...



















I've since had it powder coated flat black, and mint white. The seat post is an Ebay special, and I got some wheels (i think, circle stars) with some bontrager H2 tires. I also bought a Suntour XCM v3 100mm fork, Neco threadless headset, Neco and Lasco bottom brackets. Welgo pedals, Lasco crank set and Uno 100mm stem. Sunrace freewheel, shifter, and front/rear derailleur set. Now I just need brakes, brake levers, grips, and cable housing. It's been pretty fun, seeing as this is my first bike build, ever. And I admit, I'm pumping way too much money into a free bike, and it's mostly for aggressive cement pounding. But the experience has been fun. And it kills time in between my car builds. Hopefully, it comes out okay.


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Hard Licks said:


> A month ago my wife and I got our first mountain bikes, both Giant Revel 1. We haven't ridden for years, need more exercise and decided to get back to doing what we used to enjoy. We're having fun exploring the desert near our farm, and the paved trails along the Colorado River. Before long we'll be exploring mtb routes in the red rock country around Moab. We love the bikes and the ability to access birding areas that would take much longer to walk.
> 
> My wife's bike is a small frame, mine is an XS.
> 
> ...


I just got my Revel 1 also.. its a sweet bike.. your fork looks like its more than 100mm of travel.. maybe just the way the pics are taken.. :cornut:


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

Hard Licks said:


> Thanks! Pretty-Pics-R-Us.
> 
> Woke to a couple inches of white stuff this morning. It's pretty wet but I'll go riding if it stops snowing.


It's still snowing in places? It's like 90+ degrees everyday where I am at lol... than again the coldest it gets here year round is like 60 for a couple days.


Hard Licks said:


> A month ago my wife and I got our first mountain bikes, both Giant Revel 1. We haven't ridden for years, need more exercise and decided to get back to doing what we used to enjoy. We're having fun exploring the desert near our farm, and the paved trails along the Colorado River. Before long we'll be exploring mtb routes in the red rock country around Moab. We love the bikes and the ability to access birding areas that would take much longer to walk.
> 
> My wife's bike is a small frame, mine is an XS.
> 
> ...


Man, that place looks beautiful. I really wish there were some actual mountains where I am at... Don't see that in Miami.


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

SavagePudDin said:


> I just got my Revel 1 also.. its a sweet bike.. your fork looks like its more than 100mm of travel.. maybe just the way the pics are taken.. :cornut:


Yea, I was shooting at about a 70 degree angle which also makes the rear wheel look smaller. The seat is about 4" lower than the handlebars, an accommodation for my stumpy legs. The XS size frame is more triangle than diamond which makes me wonder if the geometry could be changed by using a 29" tire in the rear, with the 26" in the front. Anyone ever seen that combo?


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

101Surge said:


> It's still snowing in places? It's like 90+ degrees everyday where I am at lol... than again the coldest it gets here year round is like 60 for a couple days.
> 
> Man, that place looks beautiful. I really wish there were some actual mountains where I am at... Don't see that in Miami.


Hey, in Miami you get to bike every day!

The pics show the Continental Divide where it can snow every month of the year. My cabin's at 8500 ft. The snow melted off in three hours this morning. The hummingbirds sucked down 3 gallons of sugar water before noon just to stay energized.

Posted from the high country, where the air is thin but The Force is with you.


----------



## rxer311 (May 20, 2012)

Hard Licks said:


> A month ago my wife and I got our first mountain bikes, both Giant Revel 1. We haven't ridden for years, need more exercise and decided to get back to doing what we used to enjoy. We're having fun exploring the desert near our farm, and the paved trails along the Colorado River. Before long we'll be exploring mtb routes in the red rock country around Moab. We love the bikes and the ability to access birding areas that would take much longer to walk.
> 
> My wife's bike is a small frame, mine is an XS.
> 
> ...


Nice, I just picked up my Revel 1 today. I will post up some pics soon enough.


----------



## rxer311 (May 20, 2012)

Picked it up today!


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Nice Giant's...might have to look into those, my two local bike dealers don't carry any


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

rxer311 said:


> Picked it up today!


Nice, is that a revel 1? How do you like it?


----------



## rxer311 (May 20, 2012)

101Surge said:


> Nice, is that a revel 1? How do you like it?


It is a Revel 1. I only got to ride it around the neighborhood today but I like it. Won't win me competitions but will get me in shape and ride the trails!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Not thinking it's possible to fit a 29" rear on a bike meant for 26" (clearance issues) but it would definitely change the geometry!

'311, yer bike doesn't win competitions, YOU DO! Cheers!


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

Hi guys, this is my beauty Kona Blast 2010. with all upgrades till now! 

Stock look:


New fork (RS Dart2--->RS dual-air Reba SL)









New brakes (Tektro Auriga Comp---->Avid Elixir5)









New grips (Kona Race Light---->Lizard Skin Peaty Lock-on)









New seat (WTB Speed V Sport SE---->Cionlli)









New tires (Maxxis Aspen 2.1---->Continental X-King 2.4)









New pedals (Wellgo LU-A9---->Kona Jacshit)


After upgrades:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:thumbsup:


----------



## TroN-0074 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is my entry level bike


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

Just my opinion but I road a 1999 trek 6k hard tail for 13 years. I just moved up to a Giant Trance X1. I've found that riding an entry level bike for a long time definitely helped my line choices and how I ride. I have friends who hopped onto some nice full suspension bikes and not nearly the rider(s) they could be if they developed technique before technology.

With that being said don't be afraid to take your "entry level" bike out to some tougher trails. I road slickrock in MOAB on mine last year and it handled it just fine. Enjoy riding and getting better


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

njtransplant said:


> just my opinion but i road a 1999 trek 6k hard tail for 13 years. I just moved up to a giant trance x1. I've found that riding an entry level bike for a long time definitely helped my line choices and how i ride. I have friends who hopped onto some nice full suspension bikes and not nearly the rider(s) they could be if they developed technique before technology.
> 
> With that being said don't be afraid to take your "entry level" bike out to some tougher trails. I road slickrock in moab on mine last year and it handled it just fine. Enjoy riding and getting better


amen.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Falkon45 said:


> I've since had it powder coated flat black, and mint white. The seat post is an Ebay special, and I got some wheels (i think, circle stars) with some bontrager H2 tires. I also bought a Suntour XCM v3 100mm fork, Neco threadless headset, Neco and Lasco bottom brackets. Welgo pedals, Lasco crank set and Uno 100mm stem. Sunrace freewheel, shifter, and front/rear derailleur set. Now I just need brakes, brake levers, grips, and cable housing. It's been pretty fun, seeing as this is my first bike build, ever. And I admit, I'm pumping way too much money into a free bike, and it's mostly for aggressive cement pounding. But the experience has been fun. And it kills time in between my car builds. Hopefully, it comes out okay.


New colour scheme looks good. I'm going to have to give my frame a paint job some day. As for spending too much money on buying new parts, don't worry about it. You can always port the parts over to a used frame in good condition.


----------



## Falkon45 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, Jag Brah. That's pretty much what I figured. I've been attempting to build this thing for the last year or so. It's nice to finally make some progress. It's pretty much, learn as I go (which is the reason I bought 2 BBs). Between that, and asking advice from the LBS along with some sercive from them, I expect this to be a pretty decent bike. Thinking about getting a better rear shock and a different wheel/tire set so I can hit somw trails, too.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate to play devil's advocate. But instead of spending money on buying a new rear shock for that frame you might start looking for a big name frame, ive seen a few good used ones come across lately with shocks for what youd spend on a good shock. Having the BB located on the rear triangle instead of the frame itself will make the bike bob alot more, regardless of the type of shock on it. Not at all criticizing your build, in fact I commend you for it. Just a word of caution.

Edit: Id also suggest cutting the extra off the bottom of your seat post, wouldnt want the rear triangle bottoming out on the seat post.


----------



## Falkon45 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, no offense taken. I've been looking at shocks, and my jaw has been dropped, many a time. I've built the front and rear suspension on my car for less than the price of some of these rear shocks. I've found a few used ones on ebay, but keep getting outbid. Lol. As of now, I'll probably just geta stiffer spring rate than the 550 in/lbs. That is on there right now. I'm a little over 190 lbs, and the former 750 in/lbs spring was pretty good.

And your right about the bobbing. I see that as being a problem as well, seeing as I don't have a lockout on the front, either.


----------



## Yankees2519 (Apr 23, 2012)

My bike (top) and my girlfriends/spare bike. Both from Craigslist, paid $200 for the 1997(?) rockhopper in very good condition, and $160 for the 2009 hard rock disc in mint condition. I actually really like the old rockhopper and plan on riding the wheels off of it.


----------



## zipthehuh (Apr 29, 2012)

It's a 2011 diamondback response comp. bought it new last month for 500. I have put a 100mm stem with a 10 degree rise on it. I have WTB weir wolfs on order. I also made a DIY camera mount out of an old reflecter


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Because I'm never content with things, I changed from my previous SS configuration substantially on my 2000 k2 zed 2.0. Got a super good deal on some parts from a friend, and got some Mavic Crossmax wheels, and a Fox RL 80 fork, with a nice XTR 9speed setup.

The bike is a lot more nimble, and is still really fast. This thing will make a sweet xc race bike.
Took it for a ride today and put about 30 miles on it and I think I got er pretty dialed. 








My 1st forte' back into gears in a few years...








mmmm


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

*My Komodo*

Here is my beginner ride. I am slowly trying to upgrade parts. As of now though I am very happy with it. So far I have changed out the RST T8 with a Rockshox Sektor R that I picked up used. I also replaced the Tektro mechanicals with Avid BB7s and Speed dial 7 levers. Unless something breaks before hand I will be upgrading the wheels next. Oh, I have a FSA Gravity 1 headset in there too.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Any beginners with rigid forks? Thinking of getting a rigid one for my mtb since I like that crisp/responsive feel I get from my crappy oem fork.


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

My Trek 3700. Mostly Stock, new seat and some bags and lights.

The park near our house, with many Bahraini Flags. No burning tires yet this day. Today there was some.










me right before I cross the bridge home.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Jag Brah said:


> Any beginners with rigid forks? Thinking of getting a rigid one for my mtb since I like that crisp/responsive feel I get from my crappy oem fork.


I like rigid a lot. My other bike is a rigid, my k2 used to be rigid too. They are nice and responsive, and you can ride nearly anything with them, sans really big gaps and the like.

But then again it's not for everyone either. And you have to slow down for some seriously chnky stuff cause you'll have the bad habit of bouncing everywhere.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 Cannondale F5

Upgraded/replaced wheelset, tires, pedals, seat, stem, handlebars, grips, cables, cassette, chain... Next up: crankset, fork, rear derailleur, brakes, seatpost, levers/shifters, headset...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

for what its worth at that point, might as well have bought the frameset and build it up. Least I like doing it that way, because doing it your way is pretty legit. I enjoy going that route anyway.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Here is mine. I just picked it up from my LBS earlier this week. 2012 Rockhopper 29.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Here is my beginner ride. I am slowly trying to upgrade parts. As of now though I am very happy with it. So far I have changed out the RST T8 with a Rockshox Sektor R that I picked up used. I also replaced the Tektro mechanicals with Avid BB7s and Speed dial 7 levers. Unless something breaks before hand I will be upgrading the wheels next. Oh, I have a FSA Gravity 1 headset in there too.


That is one brute of a hardtail :thumbsup:


----------



## Cocktail (May 28, 2012)

This is a great thread to get some ideas for future upgrades


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I predict you'll like that Rockhopper...


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*2008 Kona Dawgma*

XO drivetrain, Chris King hubs and headset, Stans wheels, Easton monkeybars, Thomson stem and seatpost, Charge Spoon saddle... And in 8 days, my next ride.. 2011 Giant Trance X2. First brand new bike.. So stoked.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Wrong thread maybe? But way to bust a nut on a transex.... Cheers, nice ride, congrats!


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> I predict you'll like that Rockhopper...


Good prediction. I have only had it out once, but I am really happy with it so far. Tomorrow morning will be the second time out with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pelagic said:


> Wrong thread maybe? But way to bust a nut on a transex.... Cheers, nice ride, congrats!


nah, right thread... was showin my entry level ride which im graduating from to the Trance X2... Thanks, Im gonna love that bike... Ive loved my Kona, but Im sure there will be no comparison.


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

I installed a set of Crankbrother pedals, added some Lizard skin bike patches, and cleaned and relubed the fork, chain, and drivetrain. I using Mavic shoes with the pedals. And I really loving the Cygolite 250 lights.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dawgs were fun bikes! You have a nice example! And good luck with the new rig!


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

*29er Diamondback Overdrive Expert*

all stock. Suntour components with 100mm forks, Shimano shifters. Absolutely love it so far


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Especially like the pic of the Dawg. Looks like a great place to ride and he looks right at home!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Should know this probably, but what mountain is that behind the D-back 29er please?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pelagic said:


> Especially like the pic of the Dawg. Looks like a great place to ride and he looks right at home!


thats Devil's Den State Park in my great home state of Arkansas... Some good riding. The Dawgma did well there.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Pelagic said:


> Should know this probably, but what mountain is that behind the D-back 29er please?


Mt. St. Helens in the foreground and Mt. Rainier in the distance (in front of the handle bars)? I loved living in the Pac NW.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I meant St. Helens, but now see Rainier... Wish I'd mentioned thought it was Cascade Range area! Wonderful! Thanks for the reply, cheers...


----------



## churched (May 19, 2012)

'05 Specialized Hardrock Sport 

No upgrades thus far. I have not ridden it nearly enough to determine what needs to be upgraded.


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

*Gravity 29.4*

Cheers on your Hardrock. I rode an early model (full rigid/steel frame) all through the '90s and loved that thing, actually liked it a lot better than my later '90s Cannondale bike.

Recently bought a Gravity 29.4 17.5" bike. I've been commuting daily for the past month on the new toy. I had fallen off the horse big time, and hadn't ridden regularly since about '00. Figured I was long overdue to get back on the saddle, and get back in shape in anticipation of returning to the trails. For now, I'm in commute mode.

Have changed the saddle, seatpost, bars, stem, pedals and tires to slightly less clunky/heavy parts than originally equipped, and added some dorky bar ends because I like them


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

Just bought today!!


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

JeremyC said:


> Cheers on your Hardrock. I rode an early model (full rigid/steel frame) all through the '90s and loved that thing, actually liked it a lot better than my later '90s Cannondale bike.
> 
> Recently bought a Gravity 29.4 17.5" bike. I've been commuting daily for the past month on the new toy. I had fallen off the horse big time, and hadn't ridden regularly since about '00. Figured I was long overdue to get back on the saddle, and get back in shape in anticipation of returning to the trails. For now, I'm in commute mode.
> 
> Have changed the saddle, seatpost, bars, stem, pedals and tires to slightly less clunky/heavy parts than originally equipped, and added some dorky bar ends because I like them


Nice commuter. What tires are you using?


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

My daughters RM Flare converted to 1x7


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

stop619 said:


> Nice commuter. What tires are you using?


Heya Stop, those are Schwalbe Big Apples, 2.35". Very smooth and compliant ride.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Solo Bellimino said:


> My daughters RM Flare converted to 1x7


You've inspired me to get some blingy valve caps...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Here is my beginner ride. I am slowly trying to upgrade parts. As of now though I am very happy with it. So far I have changed out the RST T8 with a Rockshox Sektor R that I picked up used. I also replaced the Tektro mechanicals with Avid BB7s and Speed dial 7 levers. Unless something breaks before hand I will be upgrading the wheels next. Oh, I have a FSA Gravity 1 headset in there too.


How much was that new?


----------



## YoSoyDreamer (Apr 11, 2008)

SuperSlow35th said:


> My wife's first real mountain bike, upgraded from a 2011 Giant Revel 2W to a 2012 Giant Yukon FX...


How is she liking the Yukon? I've been looking at a new bike myself and I'm torn between the Fuji Tahoe 3.0, Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 or the Yukon.


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

desert guy said:


> Here is mine. I just picked it up from my LBS earlier this week. 2012 Rockhopper 29.


Nice ride


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Trek 4500, bb7 discs, dart 3, and some deore components.


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

My 2007 Diamond Back Response Sport, just cleaned frame, having a full service next week!
at the moment it's got deore groupset, truvativ cranks, suntour cheapo shocks (UUGH) - it's pretty decent, just needs fine tuning! oh, and if anyone thinks of a good colour scheme, a pm/just say, because i really cant think of one, never seen a pure deep blue bike to be honest so?

upgrades:
xt hubs/wheels
juicy 7's

Future upgrades (within the next 3 months):
new forks
tyres
grips


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Sickmak90 said:


> View attachment 701028
> 
> 
> Trek 4500, bb7 discs, dart 3, and some deore components.


I have this same bike, Mine is stock, but has been a great bike...I am going to do some repairs and keep it for an extra for friends to ride...


----------



## b.miranda (Apr 12, 2012)

It's my first MTB bike that I built. Foes Dual Sport Frame, Marzocchi Z1 FR Fork, Fox Rear Shock, Mavic 223 Wheelset, Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 Tires, Juicy 5 front hydraulic brake, Avid Rear, Mixed Shimano Deore/XT/XTR groupset, all built for $490!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

sanotter said:


> My 2007 Diamond Back Response Sport, just cleaned frame, having a full service next week!
> at the moment it's got deore groupset, truvativ cranks, suntour cheapo shocks (UUGH) - it's pretty decent, just needs fine tuning! oh, and if anyone thinks of a good colour scheme, a pm/just say, because i really cant think of one, never seen a pure deep blue bike to be honest so?
> 
> upgrades:
> ...


How do your wrists not hurt trying to brake?


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> How do your wrists not hurt trying to brake?


haha, i just took it out for a 2 hour ride, and i realised it was wrong.. i swapped the brakes over literally yesterday so didnt realise i need to lower them!


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

so i actually just picked up this bike earlier this week.

$140 off craigslist.










it's an Iron Horse Quantum II.

I am completely new to mountain biking so I wanted something to ride and get started on conditioning and techniques without worrying about damaging. I can put up with damaging this $140 bike much more than I'd be willing to put up with damaging a $500+ Diamondback I originally wanted.

someone please tell me I didn't overspend. :\

meow.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

^^Nah man thats not bad at all for 140$


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Agreed, good score for the $ and your intentions for it. Have fun!


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

Palegic its Mt Saint Helens in SW Washington. its a volcano. also from up there you can see Mt Rainer, Mt Adams, Mt Hood, Mt Bachelor, and kinda the 3 Sisters in Oregon. It was a great day... i Have a video of that ride


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

iamunchien said:


> so i actually just picked up this bike earlier this week.
> 
> $140 off craigslist.
> 
> ...


Great buy for $140!!!


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

oh, man, thank you so much, guys! I was freaking out that I might have overspent. haha.

meow.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

29er_Marc, I think that's a great vid! It's fun to see folks out enjoying a "normal" ride and the scenery as well as death-style drops and jumps. I thought it had to be in or near the Cascades... Liked the wheelie at the top for emphasis, and the colors in the sky are beautiful, almost looks fake! Thanks for posting, that was an enjoyable 14 minutes.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

here's my new ride. just started riding about a month ago and am now bit by the bug. Signed up for the Oar to Shore in the UP of Michigan in August.

Got this bike for 20% off at REI. Allowed me to stay within budget and get the upgraded shock and disc brakes. Picked up some clipless pedals and shoes from ebay, along with the Thudbuster seat post that I orginally put on the bike I started riding on (that was WAY too small).


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

burbskate said:


> here's my new ride. just started riding about a month ago and am now bit by the bug. Signed up for the Oar to Shore in the UP of Michigan in August.
> 
> Got this bike for 20% off at REI. Allowed me to stay within budget and get the upgraded shock and disc brakes. Picked up some clipless pedals and shoes from ebay, along with the Thudbuster seat post that I orginally put on the bike I started riding on (that was WAY too small).


very nice!


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

diamondback topanga YES. TOPANGA. HAHA. :ihih:










JK. I purchased this bike from my local sports authority (ready to get flamed):madman:. It was advertised for 399 on sale (orig. 649). I used the 20% off coupon and it came out to 319. then i added the 3 year warranty/bike tune-ups for 60. so i basically paid 400 and some change.

here she is...my commute to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

cant wait till i get my new mountain bike


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like a beach cruiser! jk, congrats, enjoy the ride...


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

My girlfriends bike
2008 Cannondale F6 with few upgrades Tektro IO Mechanical Brakes and Alex DP17 Wheelset


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

YoSoyDreamer said:


> How is she liking the Yukon? I've been looking at a new bike myself and I'm torn between the Fuji Tahoe 3.0, Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 or the Yukon.


To tell you the truth between her work schedule and it raining every weekend for the last 4 weeks :madman:. She hasnt gotten to ride it on the trails yet.


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> 29er_Marc, I think that's a great vid! It's fun to see folks out enjoying a "normal" ride and the scenery as well as death-style drops and jumps. I thought it had to be in or near the Cascades... Liked the wheelie at the top for emphasis, and the colors in the sky are beautiful, almost looks fake! Thanks for posting, that was an enjoyable 14 minutes.


Thanks! i really enjoy the rides i do around here. The colors in the sky were so crazy, even a hiker up there at the summit said they had never seen such a thing. the news station called them a rare occurrence. Some sort of frozen crystal up high in the atmosphere. either way they were really cool to look at. Considering the town i live in is about 500ft above sea level, and my MTB took me up there to 4900ft i was amazed... Glad you enjoyed it:thumbsup:


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

Just got it and its completely stock so far.


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

My new baby


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

04' spec hardrock.

stock truvativ crank
sun ringle rhyno wheels
avid bb7/SD7 levers
easton ea50 bars
tioga stem
woodman headset
wtb speed v seat
conti speed king rubbers
old bomber z3 fork
LX rear derailer
deore shifters










ordering on-one scandal frame, stans arch ex wheelset, and truvativ stylo SS crank next week


----------



## SurfaceDreamer (May 11, 2012)

My new bike 

2012 Diamondback Response Sport

Anybody happen to know if the handlebars on this thing can be raised? My seat is 38.5in/98cm high (I'm 6'4" with 35.5 inseam) and I'm having to lean forward more than I'd like right now... it's taking a toll on my hands!!!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

SurfaceDreamer said:


> My new bike
> 
> 2012 Diamondback Response Sport
> 
> Anybody happen to know if the handlebars on this thing can be raised? My seat is 38.5in/98cm high (I'm 6'4" with 35.5 inseam) and I'm having to lean forward more than I'd like right now... it's taking a toll on my hands!!!


You can either get a riser bar or shorter stem with higher rise.
Might want to take it to a LBS and have them help you on fitment.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

*2012 Cannondale Trail 6*

Basically stock for now minus the Shimano PD-M324 Clipless Pedals..


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

THANK YOU CRAIGSLIST! JUST HOURS AGO I PICKED UP ON A SWEET DEAL!! 2011 GIANT REVEL 1 THAT IS IN IMMACULATE CONDITION FOR 300! #TIMETORIDE


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Nice bike bat country! Just picked up the Cannondale Trail 6 as well....Great ride from a dependable brand for an entry level rider.

One question..anyway to stop the brakes from squealing?? 

Here's some pics!


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Eaglez! Your Trail Six looks great also! The pictures of mine are from when it was semi-new... now its filthy and a little beat up :thumbsup:

My brakes scream as well unless i'm hitting them hard on a downhill.. and the only fix I have found so far is to hit them with brake clean from the auto parts store. Then I clean the entire bike well since brake clean is potent stuff and can damage the finish. Even still it seems like they are noisy by the end of my next ride. My buddy replaced his rotors with some by Shimano and they hardly make any noise now. Till mine warp i'll just deal with the squeal.. but if you find a solution let me know!


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

I paid like 390 shipped.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

The rotors have very little to do with squeal (unless they're dirty). Vibrating pads are the cause of the noise. Try washing the bike 1st, then do the brake clean thing on the rotors (take the wheels off 1st). Pull the pads and give them a light sanding to de-glaze, and a spritz of brake clean as well before re-installing. If it persists, loosen the caliper bolts, squeeze the levers to center the calipers and re-tighten mounting bolts. Maybe a solution. Hope it helps if necessary. Good luck to you!


----------



## Hosway (Jun 6, 2012)

*First Good MTB*

Hey had two other bikes that help me decide that I really wanted to MTB but my first true is a Talon 2 Giant 29r :-D Riding it has given me better confidence with trails and drops in my area. I'll post a pic here soon.

Ok here are the pics. Granted the parts are so entry level but this is my learning platform in which I plan to master the techniques and earn my ways up to Anthem X Advance. Plus I would rather save for it than finance it lol. Either way I am in no means disappointed in this ride especially coming from a department store bike. If anything else because it rides so well, it has left me with the urge to get out more so and the confidence to try harder more exciting trails. I am so stoked about its hard to imagine that it gets better in time


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

2008 Trek 4300 Disc. 16" Frame.
Upgrades: RS Tora 318 Solo Air
Odi Lock-on grips
WTB PureV, chromo rails
Tires: Front-Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 Kevlar bead. Rear-Cst Chicopee 2.1
















I bought it new in summer of '07. Still going strong. The tora fork transformed the bike into a real trail machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

Specialized Hard Rock. Bought in July '11. No upgrades yet. Putting on platforms next weekend.


----------



## dltmdwns (Feb 8, 2012)

here's me and my gf's first bikes:


----------



## Radb (Jun 19, 2012)

dltmdwns said:


> here's me and my gf's first bikes:
> 
> Bikes


Hi mate, looking for a beginner bike for the GF, what model is yours?


----------



## rcracer (Jun 1, 2012)

Access Raptor 3.0 my first bike


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

my first real mtn bike, an 11 GF Wahoo. I am never going to get rid of it. A good 26" g2 fork is a bit hard to come by though so I mainly ride it on the street. I'm a big guy and the factory fork doesn't do very well with my weight.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

double post...


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

rcracer said:


> View attachment 704819
> 
> 
> Access Raptor 3.0 my first bike


That frame is a great foundation, Access makes some nice frames. I love my 29r.


----------



## Deanomag (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is my 2012 Novara Matador that I paid $640 for after the 20% off coupon that I received for being a member.


















These pics are before all upgrades.

I've upgraded the X5 shifters to Sram X0 twisters and the X7 rear derailleur to X0. Very quick!
SR Suntour XCR MLO 29 fork is fine for the single track and commuting I am using it for at the moment. A little afraid to take serious drops with it . . . but I'm going to go for it any day now.
BB5 brakes are rudimentary, but I can 1 finger them just fine. A little grabby and may upgrade.
Upgraded pedals to shimano clipless M424.
Added two rear Planet Bike Superflash Turbo lights for my commuting safety.
Added a seat bag for gear and a bottle carrier that I never use.

And REI provides the 100% guarantee . . . unconditional.

I've got die hards telling me I should have spent more money on a brand name bike, and others telling me I shouldn't put much money into this . . . but I'm having a blast with it and learning a ton.


----------



## kawiguy08 (May 28, 2012)

These are some very nice bikes. I will post mine as soon as i am able. it is a 2012 Giant Revel 2.


----------



## Bsmith891 (Apr 3, 2012)

Basically my first MTB
2002 Gary Fisher Napa
First pic- Used but stock, the day I picked it up
Second pic- they way I rode it for a while
Third pic- just about to be ready to be back on the trails with fresh paint, brakes, tires, new crank, 1x8 setup w/32t ring up front, and more

Not very expensive or ballin, but it does a great job. I ride just about everyday.


----------



## andyschmied (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, im new to the forum and i am looking for a bike. I have been riding a couple times on a diamondback topanga. I borrowed it from a friend. Now, i am looking to get my own bike. I have been riding bmx and dirt bikes for years and know how to ride a bike. One craigslist for $125 is a FS motiv vortex. Is this bike any good? I ride XC trails and all mountain and some downhill.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nope. See the newbies and department store bikes thread.

What's your budget? For $125, a late '90s major-brand bike is probably your best bet... Or go old-school and rigid.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

If you can bump your budget up to $200 or so, you should be able to find a nicer bike than what you mentioned. I've bought/sold several decent bikes in that range, Giant Rincon, Specialized Hardrock Sport, etc. Try and get at least shimano alivio components and you'll be good for a while. Hope that helps, but please stay away from bargain basement stuff. You'll realize why in a couple of hours riding time! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Liberis (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey all!

I fully understand that "you get what you pay for", particularly when it comes to mountain bikes, but I really want to get more into mountain biking, and I think I'm a little beyond department store bikes. I used to bike a lot when I was younger, and I tore up those Walmart bikes pretty quickly. 

However, I really don't have the money (poor college student) for an expensive MTB, and was wondering if there are any solid entry level mountain bikes for $350 or less? I have looked on Craigslist, and I haven't found anything yet, but I will keep looking. 

Is something like the Diamondback 2012 Response (~300 on Amazon) or the Diamondback 2012 Sorrento (~300 on Amazon) viable?
I've also been looking at the '12 Trek 820 (~350) and the Jamis Trail X1 (local bike shop has this for ~$350).
Also, some people over at Bike Forums recommended some bikes from BikeDirect, with great prices (Motobecane 400HT/600HT, GT Aggressor 1.0). 

Are any of these bikes viable as entry level bikes (above the quality of department store bikes)? What would you recommend?

Thanks for your time! (I would have made a separate topic for this and added links, but I don't have enough posts).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Keep looking on Craig's List.

I'm of two minds about bikesdirect. On the one hand, I don't think they deliver anywhere near what they and some of their more rabid fans claim. On the other hand, if you've got $350, you do get more bike for it.

How long have you been watching CL? I decided I wanted a track bike a few months ago and set up a saved search. It took a couple weeks. Since I knew I couldn't start track racing until May anyway (this was before May) it wasn't that big a deal. Of course, you're losing your summer as you wait.

The other thing to do is phone your local shops and see if anyone carries used, or if they can recommend someone who does. One of my local shops used to specialize in used bikes and still moves a fair number of them. They just sell them fast.

For me, one of the things I value very much about my mountain bike is that it fits me well. My ability to handle it is limited by my skills and my ability to go for a long ride is limited by my endurance and (really more this) by how much time I have on my hands. With poor fit, you sacrifice one or the other. This is one of the things that makes me uneasy about people ordering from BD - I think test rides are actually really important.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup, well said. Once you know size and geometry you can go internet shopping if you like, but if you're new to it all there's a lot to be said of your LBS if you feel good about the folks there (wherever "there" may be!). You'll find you want/need more stuff so think package deal!


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

Motobecane ht.geometry is almost identical to the trek 820..just got a 400ht for 319$ shipped. Ive been on it for weeks and.love it. If you dont mind learning how to tune its the way to go...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liberis (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I really appreciate it! I'll keep looking on Craigslist, and I think I'll visit my LBS this weekend to try some bikes and at least look around. I checked my LBS' available bikes online, and these are the only ones in my price range:

- '11 Jamis Trail XR
- '12 Jamis Trail XR
- '11 Jamis Trail X1
- '12 Trek 820

I'm sort of leaning toward the 400HT from BD, but I'll keep looking. I'm not in any real hurry. Are pawn shops worth looking at?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

One of my friends picked up a Scott Scale Team from a pawn shop. Nice price, bike was in excellent shape.

I think it's a crap shoot on par with Craig's List for condition - the pawnshop dealer isn't a bike mechanic. But often, they have a few bikes to look at.

I've actually never shopped at one myself. The city I live in is a bit of an embarrassment of sources for used bikes, so I already have a good selection doing that and CL.


----------



## nyviola (Jun 21, 2012)

*Decathlon/BTwin Rockrider Big RR 29er*

Just picked this up today, and I'm quite happy with it! 
It was cheap, but the spec is pretty decent for a beginner bike!
Suntour xcr with 100mm travel and lockout, Mechanical disc brakes, sram x5 groupset, and a total price of . . . 400 Euros!!!!
I switched the pedals out for a set of big black aluminum flats with chrome spindles, as the stock ones were terrible. Seat's been ok today, but it's awfully plasticky. 
The brakes might get an eventual upgrade, as well as the wheelset, but I'm quite pleased. Went for a ~35 mile ride today along some trails and it handled everything with ease!


----------



## tgang50 (Jun 21, 2012)

still waiting to find that right used bike


----------



## Liberis (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm still looking around, and noticed that the 600ht LTD is currently $360 (clearance sale). Seems like an insane deal, and I'm tempted to jump on it. Any reason not to? It seems like a really solid upgrade over department store bikes.

I don't mind doing my own assembly and tuning.

Thanks again for your help!

EDIT:
They're sold out of 19s. =\ Back to looking at the 400ht/500ht LTD. Will I notice a difference between the two (is spending the extra $30 worth it)?


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

So many nice bikes. I just got my Trek 3500 a week ago and love it. I will post pics after I have enough posts. I find that weird about posting pictures.


----------



## mattymcp (May 25, 2011)

My new bike:
'08 GT Peace
Upgrades: Rockshox SID fork, handlebars, seat, wheels &tires.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

mattymcp said:


> My new bike:
> '08 GT Peace
> Upgrades: Rockshox SID fork, handlebars, seat, wheels &tires.


nice! I've always been a fan of that frame and the black/gold looks great.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

mattymcp said:


> My new bike:
> '08 GT Peace
> Upgrades: Rockshox SID fork, handlebars, seat, wheels &tires.


That is a sweet build:thumbsup:


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

mattymcp said:


> My new bike:
> '08 GT Peace
> Upgrades: Rockshox SID fork, handlebars, seat, wheels &tires.


I love the coordinating white parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alita (Jun 23, 2012)

*What do you think of my new bicycle?*

Hi.

I am completely beginner.
I bought this bicycle almost 1 week ago. a friend help me to pick it.

My plan is to bike as much as I can in mountain trails, but also start in triathlon competitions.
I have been told that mountain bike are versatile and cheaper. For competitions I can change the tires.

Well.... Have you ever heard of the frame VIO Scott. I simply do not find them in internet.
Also if you know of any thread that talks about how to use the "speeds" that would be really helpful.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats, have fun. Nice looking ride, but not for triathlons I'm afraid! Of course, anything with 2 wheels could be used for one I guess, but not competitively. If you do some internet research on "shifting", you may find some good info on using the "speeds" as you call them.


----------



## Alita (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. 


Well.. Have you heard of the VIO Scott frame?
Should I exchange it for a road bike? I have been told that those are better when starting triatlhons.
What do you think that the shifts and breaks wires are on the frame instead being under?
Is there any problem that there is no space between the frame and my crotch?

Bye


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Never heard of that frame, but I don't really know Scott's bike either 

The cables are ok.

The frame might be too big for you if you have trouble standing over it. You should have about 2" at least.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Been mountain biking for about 4 months. Here is my bike a KHS xc 004 with a good bit of upgrades. 









The bike was heavy when i got it so that had to change. Came with Spinner Grind fork and shi**y everything. I added Rock shox Tora Sl, Easton Monkey bars, Dt swiss 445d wheels with Specialized Captain tires, Specialized stem, Avid BB7 brakes and Oury grips. Dropped so much weight and made me a beast on the trails!


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

For anyone that is in the market for used bikes, Check PinkBike.com they have a great selection of bikes on there, just adjust search to your price and you should be able to find something of your needs

as for me, i dont have 10 post yet so i cant post my bike, i started riding a haro my mom bought for her to ride for exercise and then i discovered there was some local trails around my area, i went and did one of them and have been hooked since,

i now have a 2006 Giant Yukon with few upgrades but not many parts yet. to broke to afford any decent parts at the moment,


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

mattymcp said:


> My new bike:
> '08 GT Peace
> Upgrades: Rockshox SID fork, handlebars, seat, wheels &tires.


Nice fork choice :thumbsup:. I bet it makes a HUGE difference


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

And here's my entry level Mongoose Tyax Elite 2009 model. You won't find any high-end components here but don't be fooled it rides fantastic. I'm very happy with it. In time I'm going to replace the Suntour XCM fork with something like RS Tora or Recon and brakes with some solid hydraulic Avids/Shimanos, nothing really expensive maybe Shimano Deore/SLX or Avid Elixir 3/Juicy 3. For now though I'm happy with the setup and I think I made the right choice buying this cheap Mongoose. Also I think this is the first Mongoose in this thread might be wrong though..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

my 29'er trek wahoo,


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

After finally taking one too many falls on my bmx (it only took 20 years) I jumped on Craigslist and found this for cheap. I figure whatever bike I get I'm either going to break, or outgrow in a few months.


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)

upgraded rear der. deore xt
updrage wheels WTB Laser trail 29 /w wtb trail lite hubs. kenda nevegal tires
hayes stroker w/ hayes v8 203mm front rotor and avid csg2 6" rr rotor 
sunline riser bars and lizard skins peaty lock ons.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

My latest, a 12 Marlin. I have my 11 Wahoo and I picked up an 06 Epic which are both going to stay pretty much stock. G2 forks are stupid hard to find for the 26er Wahoo and the Epic lives up to it's name, even being 6 years old. I should have stopped there but I wanted a hard tail 29er and fell in love with this green; plus I got a good deal. I plan on replacing everything except for the frame and the seat. I've got a parts list in mind but it's still developing. The only thing I know for sure is it's getting a fox fork. Below it is my wife's Myka. It's for sure getting a better fork and brakes.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> My latest, a 12 Marlin. I have my 11 Wahoo and I picked up an 06 Epic which are both going to stay pretty much stock. G2 forks are stupid hard to find for the 26er Wahoo and the Epic lives up to it's name, even being 6 years old. I should have stopped there but I wanted a hard tail 29er and fell in love with this green; plus I got a good deal. I plan on replacing everything except for the frame and the seat. I've got a parts list in mind but it's still developing. The only thing I know for sure is it's getting a fox fork. Below it is my wife's Myka. It's for sure getting a better fork and brakes.


My wife also got a Myka. The only frame that fit her right, but almost everything has to go on that bike. So far I changed the drivetrain(1x9), pedals, rims, tires, brakes, shifter. Next are fork, crankset, lighter handle bar, stem and seat post. Believe me, that handle bar is heavy as F#@K.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

My entry level 2012 Scott Spark.......


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> My entry level 2012 Scott Spark.......


If that's your entry level bike, I would love to see what's next. 

Beautiful ride none the less...very beautiful.....


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

*My entry level Trek 3500*


















Finally I can post a pic....gosh....

Still wish I had an entry level bike like the last guy has....lol


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Some nice looking rides in here!

My 2010 Hardrock Sport Disc

Seen quite a few changes since I bought it.

Avid BB7s w Speed Dial 7 Levers
Manitou Match Fork
Mavic 321 Rims
Maxxis Advantage Tires
Raceface Deus Bar and Strafe Grips
Wellgo B143 Pedals
Seatpost/Seat/Stem to fit

I've learned a lot working on it, changing the parts and maintaining the bike. Drivetrain will be next, once it needs repair/replacing, but not in the immediate future.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

You did great with that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SDD74 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a bad pic of my mtn bike from a recent trip to Colorado. Not many upgrades. I don't upgrade till something breaks.










My other bike a 1997 Dyno VFR that I rebuilt last winter. I don't ride it much but when the kiddos want to go ride the trails I will take it.


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been taking my son on the trails as well. Have to start them early.


----------



## SDD74 (Jun 22, 2012)

My bike is a 2010 GT Avalanche 3.0


----------



## Just Steve (Jun 7, 2012)

4300 Disc......All stock now but plan on upgrading fork, and brakes soon.


----------



## Liberis (Jun 21, 2012)

My first non-department store bike (thanks for the help):


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)

a pic of my wahoo as promised

the bars are sunline v1 riser 
lizard skins lock ons peaty model
hayes stroker v8 front 160mm rear

wtb laser disc trail 29 hand laced to wtb laserdisc lite hubs

i taco'd the front rim my first good wreck. ill be getting some stans flows soon, but the wtb wheels feel nice and stiff esp for me being 225


----------



## kawiguy08 (May 28, 2012)

Here is my new Giant Revel 2. It is my first non department store bike. Man what a difference. I love this bike. It is now how i get to work. I cant wait to get to the local trails and see what she really has.


----------



## joshn569 (Jun 17, 2012)

those are some nice looking bikes!


----------



## Nick_D (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't know if i did good or not with this purchase. it's my first "real" bike i've ever owned. 
was $650 at the LBS.
early release 2013 hardrock sport disc
cheaper than the 2012 model and it has hydraulic brakes instead of mech

after i took this pic i removed the reflectors and added another bottle-cage



the first things i'm getting will be new grips and metal platform pedals. going to pick them up tomorrow. my first 'big' upgrade will probably be the x-fusion slide fork. it's not amazing but it's better than the suntour stock fork


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not an upgrade but almost. Awaiting the new fox fork....I've only put 9 miles on this bike so far. I kind of expected my wife not to appreciate me working on the bike in the dining room/kitchen but she was looking in the head tube and at the related parts when I walked in.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Nick_D said:


> i don't know if i did good or not with this purchase. it's my first "real" bike i've ever owned.
> was $650 at the LBS.
> early release 2013 hardrock sport disc
> cheaper than the 2012 model and it has hydraulic brakes instead of mech
> ...


Also, you should get that rear derailleur sorted, like get one with direct cable routing. that big hoop tend to catch on things, that's what use to happen to me anyways.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

*IronHorse Warrior Team SE*

Got this bike a couple of years ago at Dicks Sporting Goods, rode it a few times, and it's been in storage ever since. Got it back out this srping and been riding every week now. Haven't really done any upgrades yet, but considering new clipless pedals.


----------



## aldito2 (Jun 28, 2012)

love teh pics guys! will post new bike pic soon... very soon


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

my entry bike. got it in a trade, i trades a modded xbox 360 for it and some cash, and im loving it so far, just wish the fork wasnt bad, it has a lot of play in it. pos suntours i have put a sunline bar on there though. and a spare specialized stem that i had laying around 

IMAG0154 by Edirty6, on Flickr


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Edirty6 said:


> my entry bike. got it in a trade, i trades a modded xbox 360 for it and some cash, and im loving it so far, just wish the fork wasnt bad, it has a lot of play in it. pos suntours i have put a sunline bar on there though. and a spare specialized stem that i had laying around
> 
> IMAG0154 by Edirty6, on Flickr


Never seen this frame before :eekster: that exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Never seen this frame before :eekster: that exactly what I have been looking for.


its a 2006 Giant Yukon, the stock components on it are not to bad, and i really like the lines of the frame. upgrades are coming though. a new fork, pedals, drive train, and hydro brakes are all in the future for it, once i get a full time job.


----------



## jdstrd (Jun 28, 2012)

new race face bars stem and a new seat today for me.


----------



## 89rodknocker (Jun 28, 2012)

Just picked up a Giant Boulder ill post a pic later not sure if it's stock or has upgraded parts.


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

Edirty6...nice Giant


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

This is my oldie, but goodie.
1996 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS
Tons of upgrades, most recently a CF rigid fork, XT derailleurs and SRAM/RaceFace gears.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Not bad for a '96.


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks.....since it's the only bike I've owned since '96, I try to take real good care of it.


----------



## Southern Giant (Jun 30, 2012)

Just picked up a 2009 Giant XTC 1 used for my first bike


----------



## Yankees2519 (Apr 23, 2012)

ubermustang said:


> This is my oldie, but goodie.
> 1996 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS
> Tons of upgrades, most recently a CF rigid fork, XT derailleurs and SRAM/RaceFace gears.


I love it. Ive got the same bike and I think you've just inspired something within me.


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

Right on Yankees2519! These 'ol Rockhoppers look great stock, but even better customized!


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

*Bike upgrades*

Here are a few of my upgrades, Forte Comp pedals, and a Forte Classic seat.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's an odd-ish entry level upgrade for you guys. My wife bought a myka 29er because it fit her well but the fork was set up for someone lighter than her. She's not huge but she's not petite for sure. She's been riding some light trails with me; roots and larger bumps were bottoming out her fork. I'm putting a Fox fork on my Marlin and I mentioned to her that we could put the Marlin's fork on her Myka as long as the steerer wasn't to much different. Turns out the Marlin fork was 1/4 inch shorter so I just removed one of the spacers when i put it on. The factory fork had a 39mm offset and the g2 Marlin fork is 51mm but since the Marlin fork is longer it makes the head tube angle a little more slack and to be honest the steering of the bike only feels just a little more twitchy. Plus the fork holds her weight much better. It's just a cheap lockout fork but it'll work a lot better for her than the original one. Here's her all white g2 fork myka. haha


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

Just started taking the parts off an 08 Trek 6500. Old crap on to an old, never used Access frame. This thing is dated enough that I'm using v/brakes. 

Not sure if it's a bad move to go from the Trek to the Access but I've had it sitting around for a number of years and never used it. Hoping it's a descent frame, it's a touch smaller and fits me better.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with V-brakes, still use them
and if they are set up right, they will stop you quick.
Just gotta think a little ahead when they get wet and scrub off
the water before you need them next.
Nice ride by the way.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

FatAzzRunner said:


> Just started taking the parts off an 08 Trek 6500. Old crap on to an old, never used Access frame. This thing is dated enough that I'm using v/brakes.
> 
> Not sure if it's a bad move to go from the Trek to the Access but I've had it sitting around for a number of years and never used it. Hoping it's a descent frame, it's a touch smaller and fits me better.


I'm sure that this bike will do better with either SLX or X9 components. The frame may not perform as a heavy duty Giant or Trek frame but it will be a fun XC spare bike. Also, you can use Shimano BR416 or Tektro Novena disc with corresponding hubs since these brakes will have low maintenance and cheap with more than enough stoping power.


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm just swapping everything from the Trek over. LX front and rear, v-brakes, POS shock, etc. I will determine how this frame rides and then will begin upgrades from there. I'm a FatAzz so the first upgrade will most likely be a better shock. After that, I'm going to try to find the strongest frame possible and give this Access frame to my son who advised me last night that I was unfair because I was building a bike out of his frame........................Uhhhhh, I dont remember purchasing it for him since he was like 8 or 9 when I bought it. :shocked:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chunky1x said:


> I'm sure that this bike will do better with either SLX or X9 components. The frame may not perform as a heavy duty Giant or Trek frame but it will be a fun XC spare bike. Also, you can use Shimano BR416 or Tektro Novena disc with corresponding hubs since these brakes will have low maintenance and cheap with more than enough stoping power.


2 things. Why recommend at least X9 components group for an entry-level XC hardtail bike ? He could get away a lot easier with X7 parts or even mix and match X7 rd, LX crankset, Deore cassette, X9 shifters, etc. To get the most out of his money on each parts.

And next why suggest to go cheap on brakes ? That's not very wise y'all know. Don't take it personnal, I'm talking to everyone here. $120 for a complete set of BB7 calipers, your choice of 160 to 203mm rotors and SD7 levers can't be beat by any other (cheaper) mechanical brakes. Or get a set of either Deore or SLX hydro brakes. But going cheap on either mech or hydro brakes is simply asking for problems and future trouble along the trail side. I'd too like to go disc on all my bike and understand that cheaper mechs make the move very appealing, but you'd better save your money and get real MTB brakes like you deserve.

Next if your hubs aren't disc ready, this could go straight into a money pit since you'll either need to buy new hubs, spokes and nipples and have your wheels rebuild or buy a new wheelset. In both case you're looking at at least $100 for something decent for starter or good deal on a used wheelset.

What a lot of people do in some area is scan CL and local classified daily for old bikes with high-end parts that goes for a few bucks and strip them down, keep the good stuff and throw away the rest, get yourself a nice part bin and also be on the look for good frames, mostly hardtails.

Don't believe me if you don't want to, but I had a guy who wanted to get into more pro DH riding and was selling his 2 years old frame with rear shock (frame has seen only 1 season) coz he was using the parts on his new team frame and he was asking $200 for and even had the shop selling it. The shock only worth's over $400 and the frame about $800. I almost buy it for only the rear shock (I told him I didn't want the frame and he was going to make it to $100 only if I took the frame too), but turns out the rear shock was an inch too long for my rig.

You'd be surprise how people are willing to lower their price when they want to get rid of old stuff. Myself I had sold a few nice parts for pennies coz I had to move stuff out for new bikes.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Just a thought on the cheap brake topic. My Hayes MX5 discs have been bulletproof. My only complaint about them is I wish they had a little more modulation. They do tend to be a little bit on/off if you are light on one end of the bike (i.e: going downhill and hitting the rear brake).


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Just a thought on the cheap brake topic. My Hayes MX5 discs have been bulletproof. My only complaint about them is I wish they had a little more modulation. They do tend to be a little bit on/off if you are light on one end of the bike (i.e: going downhill and hitting the rear brake).


Hayes mechs are ok for power. I had the MX2 stock on a bike and they had more power than I could use. But they only have inboard pad adjust, no barrel adjuster (not that I would really care anyway), only side to side alignment, no angle, pads were small and the internals were getting crusty coz of the sand and dirt, the inboard pad adjust actually rely on a set screw that push against the back plate threads to lock-in the adjustment, which leads to damaged threads and caliper body, they were very hard to adjust with very little movement range and unless you get them perfect, they'll vibrate the hell off your bike and warp the rotor quick.

But they do have crunching power. Not much modulation, but definitively lock the wheel no matter what.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

David C said:


> 2 things. Why recommend at least X9 components group for an entry-level XC hardtail bike ? He could get away a lot easier with X7 parts or even mix and match X7 rd, LX crankset, Deore cassette, X9 shifters, etc. To get the most out of his money on each parts.
> 
> And next why suggest to go cheap on brakes ? That's not very wise y'all know. Don't take it personnal, I'm talking to everyone here. $120 for a complete set of BB7 calipers, your choice of 160 to 203mm rotors and SD7 levers can't be beat by any other (cheaper) mechanical brakes. Or get a set of either Deore or SLX hydro brakes. But going cheap on either mech or hydro brakes is simply asking for problems and future trouble along the trail side. I'd too like to go disc on all my bike and understand that cheaper mechs make the move very appealing, but you'd better save your money and get real MTB brakes like you deserve.
> 
> ...


My bad. I was thinking of SLX equivalent of SRAM.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

David C said:


> Hayes mechs are ok for power. I had the MX2 stock on a bike and they had more power than I could use. But they only have inboard pad adjust, no barrel adjuster (not that I would really care anyway), only side to side alignment, no angle, pads were small and the internals were getting crusty coz of the sand and dirt, the inboard pad adjust actually rely on a set screw that push against the back plate threads to lock-in the adjustment, which leads to damaged threads and caliper body, they were very hard to adjust with very little movement range and unless you get them perfect, they'll vibrate the hell off your bike and warp the rotor quick.
> 
> But they do have crunching power. Not much modulation, but definitively lock the wheel no matter what.


In almost a year of ownership and a good amount of miles ive only had to have mine adjusted once. And the shop mechanic said they were a breeze to adjust. Pads still had good meat, rotors were true. Im looking to upgrade to hydraulics for modulation purposes but I wouldnt hesitate to put the MX5's on another bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I really like my Avid Elixirs. I didn't find BB5s to be superior to V-brakes on a dry day, and they had their problems on wet days. I have BB7s on a road bike, and unless the MTB version is magically better, I think Elixirs are still a nice step up.

Between throwing money at a drivetrain and spending it on brakes, as long as the drivetrain at least works, I'll choose brakes. I don't find higher-end drivetrains to be that much better than low- to mid-range drivetrains, but I really like having consistent braking that I don't have to fiddle with during a ride.

Really, I'd go high-end on everything else first and save money sticking with a Deore or SLX drivetrain until I ran out of everything else.  I don't know SRAM's drivetrains as well, and I feel a little disloyal for saying this after SRAM hooked me up with a loaner the other day, but I'll take my Deore/SLX/LX mongrel drivetrain over X9 any day. Not that X9 doesn't work, but I like my LX shifters better, I like my SLX chainrings better, and I like my Deore Shadow rear derailleur better. (Leaving the two drivetrain bits I do buy from SRAM: the cassette and chain.)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I once had a BB5 road on a FR rig. Even paired with a nice 8" rotor, I couldn't get to lock the wheel. It slow down, but didn't make for a complete stop. I put a BB7 MTN on with everything else the same and I get throw over board if I'm not careful.

BB7 are powerful enough for anything except DH runs where the extra finger pull you need over hydro will make your hands hurt.

Regarding MX5, I never tried them so I can't comment on the info posted here.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The road calipers have a different pull then the mountain ones FYI.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> The road calipers have a different pull then the mountain ones FYI.


I know, but the brake itself was not strong enough for this type of riding and really not on the front of a 40 pounds bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> The road calipers have a different pull then the mountain ones FYI.


Not sure who you're talking to. In my installation, I have BB7 road calipers matched to road brake levers.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Not sure who you're talking to. In my installation, I have BB7 road calipers matched to road brake levers.


I'm talking to david C (the post above mine) who is saying they're weak but was using road calipers with MTB levers.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I'm talking to david C (the post above mine) who is saying they're weak but was using road calipers with MTB levers.


Shouldn't make them any worst to use MTB levers since you actually pull more cable... The opposite could be bad since you wouldn't be able to pull enough cable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

No, it would make them worse.

When someone pulls more cable by pulling a brake lever the same amount, they have less leverage. Basically, more cable is pulled at lower tension.

Road brakes require more tension on the cable, as in a lever that pulls a small amount of cable with more leverage.

You'd have to really whale on a MTB lever to operate a road brake. A road lever and MTB brake would be very finicky to set up so that the brake doesn't drag and the lever doesn't bottom out, and the combination would have fairly poor modulation.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

$200 for the pair from some guy who was being deployed this week. Figured I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## gce (Jul 4, 2012)

Just picked up a used Rockhopper. The previous-previous owner painted it dark green for some reason. They either did a great job themselves or had it done professionally, though. The guy I bought it from says that it's a 2009, but is there any way to tell for sure? It shifts smooth and everything appears to be in really good condition.The bike has...

Marzocchi Bomber 33
Deore XT rear/front
Avid Disc Brakes
Scott Black Magic Carbon handlebars

I paid $435, how'd I do?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Hard to see much in the pic, but you didn't do terrible anyway. From reviews, it sounds like the fork tracks nicely and its rebound damper actually works, so you're a major step up over a lot of entry-level bikes costing twice as much. I'd see the bar as a vanity upgrade, especially paired with a heavier fork. If the drivetrain and brakes are in good shape, don't worry and be happy. 

That's a big honkin' stem! Probably the seller would have been happier on a bigger frame.

Non-stock rear wheel. Hard to say if that's good or bad. Aftermarket crank, probably a bit of an improvement over stock.


----------



## cwininger (Jul 4, 2012)

total noob here. just picked up a 1997 fisher paragon off CL for $150. first mtb, hoping it will get me through the summer, then i can decide how to spend my hard-earned $ on a new rig.

post pics soon....

sorry for lame post, have to get my count up so i can start a thread to ask some questions....


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

Trek/Gary Fisher Wahoo

Only upgrade so far is the seat lol.


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

Here is my new baby, Trek 6000 Disc (2009.) with some upgrades! 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## cgull (Jul 1, 2012)

gce said:


> Just picked up a used Rockhopper. The previous-previous owner painted it dark green for some reason. They either did a great job themselves or had it done professionally, though. The guy I bought it from says that it's a 2009...


Did the seller provide any documentation on ownership? Paint would be a red flag for a stolen bike. Also, doesn't it void the frame warranty?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

With some of the paint jobs sbc does I can see wanting a more subtle paint like that. I wouldn't think a bike thief would go through the trouble and detail for a measly $400. They'd rattle can it without much disassembly or masking.


----------



## gce (Jul 4, 2012)

cgull said:


> Did the seller provide any documentation on ownership? Paint would be a red flag for a stolen bike. Also, doesn't it void the frame warranty?


I was a little worried about it being a stolen bike at first but I really don't think that that's the case. The serial number is still legible on the bottom and the paint job is professionally done. The guy I bought it from said that the previous owner "just wanted something unique." I have no idea about the frame warranty.


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone able to help me this? There is a 1999 Kona Pahoehoe and most of the components are in good shape. It has new brake levers / cables (tektro basic), seat (wtb) and chain. Everything else is still stock with minor rust on some of the bolts. Shocks still work fine and tires still have good tread (original tires, probably less than 100 miles on them). Frame is in great shape too. Sorry I dont have any pics right now.

What would be a good ball park price for this bike? I was thinking $300 but is that too high?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

solidfish said:


> Anyone able to help me this? There is a 1999 Kona Pahoehoe and most of the components are in good shape. It has new brake levers / cables (tektro basic), seat (wtb) and chain. Everything else is still stock with minor rust on some of the bolts. Shocks still work fine and tires still have good tread (original tires, probably less than 100 miles on them). Frame is in great shape too. Sorry I dont have any pics right now.
> 
> What would be a good ball park price for this bike? I was thinking $300 but is that too high?


If it doesn't fit you it's not worth it.If its in good shape,as you say,and it fits you then it could be an ok deal.

Here's my beginner bike,also a Kona,that I found for $200.It is in great condition and fits me just right.This is actually my 2nd bike after buying an expensive all-mountain bike,which I really didn't need.The biggest hill where I live now is a freeway overpass,we hardly even have stairs here.This bike is awesome for riding right out my front door onto the streets,then hitting the bike path and out to the trails! It took a little time after my first purchase to realize I didn't need a pricy bike to have fun.

All I've done so far...
Took of the front mech and went 1x8 w/no guide...haven't dropped the chain yet.
Put on some Shimano DX platform pedals...for the BMX feel.
New Serfas Sheriff tires...They remind me of BMX tires and were $20 a piece.
Added some DK Shuko grips...More BMX style points.(I think they sell 'em at walmart)
Bottle and cage borrowed from the other bike.

The last thing I want for this bike is a new fork.I've been trying to work a trade for one so I can keep this bike cheap.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

New photo of my wahoo, right now on DMR V12mags with ODI grips still trying to figure out what saddle I want for it.










My fiancee's Trek 820 was a commuter bike now playing in the dirt, need pedals, grips and maybe tires. not going to do much else to it planning on a replacement for next season.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

gce said:


> I was a little worried about it being a stolen bike at first but I really don't think that that's the case. The serial number is still legible on the bottom and the paint job is professionally done. The guy I bought it from said that the previous owner "just wanted something unique." I have no idea about the frame warranty.


I am fairly certain your frame warranty has been voided by the paint job but Specialized would be the best souorce to determine for sure. I have a 2009 RH and the frame looks identical. Yours could possibly be a 2008 but that shouldn't matter. It looks like you got a good deal. I wouldn't worry about the bike being stolen unless it was a rattle can paint job. The factory paint on mine scratches very easily so I can see the reason for the repaint.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

gce said:


> I was a little worried about it being a stolen bike at first but I really don't think that that's the case. The serial number is still legible on the bottom and the paint job is professionally done. The guy I bought it from said that the previous owner "just wanted something unique." I have no idea about the frame warranty.


I think the Specialized warranty is only good for the original owner, with receipt, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

Mr.Quint said:


> I think the Specialized warranty is only good for the original owner, with receipt, so it doesn't matter anyway.


Yup, warranty only valid for original owner so the only real harm is resale value. A friend of mine took a huge hit when he got his (used) Stumpjumer FSR powdercoated and decided to sell it. He had to sell for about $400 less than some other FSR's have sold for locally.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

siscoOGpimp said:


> 06' GT i-drive 5 2.0
> 
> All Stock


beautiful bike


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> View attachment 708113


i miss my v700 :madman: lol


----------



## gce (Jul 4, 2012)

Larry_K said:


> A friend of mine took a huge hit when he got his (used) Stumpjumer FSR powdercoated and decided to sell it. He had to sell for about $400 less than some other FSR's have sold for locally.


Hopefully the previously sellers of this bike are the only ones who take a hit. I'm planning on keeping this bike for life so I actually thought of the repaint as a great way to save money. As long as a bike isn't butt ugly, I think that I can find some sort of beauty in it.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

b.miranda said:


> It's my first MTB bike that I built. Foes Dual Sport Frame, Marzocchi Z1 FR Fork, Fox Rear Shock, Mavic 223 Wheelset, Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 Tires, Juicy 5 front hydraulic brake, Avid Rear, Mixed Shimano Deore/XT/XTR groupset, all built for $490!


looks like my old superv700 had it powder coated black. made an Alpinestar bike out of it. i miss it so..


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

gce said:


> Hopefully the previously sellers of this bike are the only ones who take a hit. I'm planning on keeping this bike for life so I actually thought of the repaint as a great way to save money. As long as a bike isn't butt ugly, I think that I can find some sort of beauty in it.


If you're planning on keeping it then no harm in making it more something you really like. My friend was planning to keep his FSR forever too, but found a killer deal on a nice Orbea but needed to sell his Stumpjumper to fund it. He's a happy camper though, he loves the Orbea and got enough for the Stumpjumper to fund most of it.


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lots of upgrades,,, Future plans include:
Removing big chain ring for bash guard, shorten chain, new secondary raceface chain ring. Possibly a new rear shock; X-FUSION O2 RCX.


----------



## Jay Uno (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking to pick up some cheap spare bikes off Craigslist. What should I look for? Looking at Rockhoppers and Hardrocks right now. 

Budget is under $400 for a nice one and a couple $200 bikes. One so I can bring a friend and the other 2 for my family.
So far it looks like a couple Hardrocks and Rockhoppers for the cheaper bikes and not sure what to buy for the $400 spare bike.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Jay,look for the ones that have been siting unused for a while and whose owner never took to riding.It really varies what will come up for sale in different areas.Try expanding your search as far out as your willing to drive to find more selection.Specialized is fine and usually what is most widely available.Main thing is condition and fit,not so much quality of parts on a "cheap" c.list bike.The less miles on it the better.Be open to whatever comes up and try to research each one quickly before they get sold.I use google image and bikepedia for identifying bikes.

You really have to be on it.I was soo tired of checking the c.list and about to give up...then bam! there it was.I was 2nd responder on the Kona,1st guy wanted the seller to hold it for 2 days.I got a call back from the seller and the bike was mine.

I've seen bikes posted and sold within hours,so keep on it if you want success.Saw a old Diamondback Zetec for $50 and GT Idrive for $200 go quick.Not the greatest bikes,but still nice for cheap.

Good luck!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I vote for the Hard Rock. Had a 2007 (non-disc) I wish I'd kept. Light, responsive, and fun. Decent all-rounder. Picked up nicely upgraded and as-new condition for $220, along with some spare parts I flicked for $20. SoCal, btw. Should fit your price range. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys, me and my dad just bought bikes - both went with Marlins. Post count is too low for pics, but went with the signature green. No upgrades yet, or even (other than a better seat) planned for that matter. I'll just wait for something to break and then figure it out then.


----------



## projectpete19 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am new to the whole mountain biking thing so here is a pic of my first bike for it, got it used at a good price. Not sure how good of a bike it is?

No upgrades yet, the most I will probably do is new rubber to this bike.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

projectpete19 said:


> I am new to the whole mountain biking thing so here is a pic of my first bike for it, got it used at a good price. Not sure how good of a bike it is?
> 
> No upgrades yet, the most I will probably do is new rubber to this bike.


You should also change the pedals and get some lock grips.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dougalicious said:


> Hey guys, me and my dad just bought bikes - both went with Marlins. Post count is too low for pics, but went with the signature green. No upgrades yet, or even (other than a better seat) planned for that matter. I'll just wait for something to break and then figure it out then.


I'll help you out.


----------



## gncc811 (Jul 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cw4847 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have been doing research on this forums for the past few weeks and just picked up a Giant Talon 2.0 last week. Really appreciate all the info available here and will post a pic as soon as I get enough posts.


----------



## TxtC27 (May 31, 2012)

My first real mountain bike. 2008 Fuji Nevada 4.0. Got it off Craigslist to upgrade from a Walmart bike. Recently put on new tires, alloy platforms, a water bottle cage, and an air pump. Waiting for my Jamis Durango to come in this week, I'll get pics when it does.
















First time taking it out on the trails.









Edit: Just picked up my Durango Comp! Can't wait to hit the trails


----------



## tommylee84 (Jul 2, 2012)

My new '12 specialized Hardrock Disc


----------



## SVBS (Jul 9, 2012)

Got the itch to ride recently so I bought a cheapie DB outlook on CL, like it so much I save up and bought a used '11 bobcat trail for less than $400, it's not filled with high end components , but I love it regardless, all my riding are on road, cant wait to try it on a trail soon


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

tommylee84 said:


> My new '12 specialized Hardrock Disc


If you don't mind, how much did you pay for that? I just found someone selling a white one of those for $450 OBO about an hour from me and I am not sure what they are going for brand new.

Thanks!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

New to this site...


I've been riding a 2007 Hardrock for the past few years. I recently got the bug to start riding bigger and harder stuff. So I just ordered a 2012 Camber Comp Carbon 29er. It's my first FSR and 29er. I'll post pics when I get the bike.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

xceebeex said:


> If you don't mind, how much did you pay for that? I just found someone selling a white one of those for $450 OBO about an hour from me and I am not sure what they are going for brand new.
> 
> Thanks!


Not the guy who posted the picture but I did just look at one of those today at my LBS and they wanted $520 for it.

Not sure how reasonable the salespeople at the shop were but that was the price they were quoting me.


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

Xtr wheelsets for my trek 6000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quad bike. NICE


----------



## Nick_D (Jun 28, 2012)

already posted in this thread, but can i get an opinion on what to upgrade?
i only have $100ish to spend right now. bike is all stock except for new grips

2013 hardrock sport disc
here are the specs
specialized (DOT) com/us/en/bikes/mountain/hardrock/hardrocksportdisc29#specs

EDIT: that's the 2012 model but i think everything is the same except the 2013 has hydro brakes



should i get new tires (maxxis ignitor 2.1 and maxxis ardent 2.25)
new pedals and end plugs (ODI aluminum end plugs and azonic 420 pedals)
or new handlebar and plugs (ODI flight control 700mm bar)

any other suggestions would be appreciated also


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Tires really depend on the terrain you ride on. My Kenda Nevegals were great tires.....anywhere but where I ride since I ride mostly hard packed red clay. You wont notice much difference in the handlebars unless they are of a different length (i cant pull up that link at work). If I were to spend money on that bike id look at upgrading the wheelset, derailluers, and fork first. Pedals are at your discretion. I have the factory alloy giant platforms on mine and aside from minimal weight savings I dont find a real reason to upgrade.


----------



## tommylee84 (Jul 2, 2012)

xceebeex said:


> If you don't mind, how much did you pay for that? I just found someone selling a white one of those for $450 OBO about an hour from me and I am not sure what they are going for brand new.
> 
> Thanks!


499.99 + tax


----------



## Yeahdoug (Jul 11, 2012)

My first bike. So far i like it.


----------



## SVBS (Jul 9, 2012)

'11 Bobcat, my first real newly-used bike , it's a steal at $350 off CL, been loving it


----------



## trent205 (Jun 28, 2010)

Only things I've upgraded thus far are the fork and pedals, next is rear derailleur!


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

My 2012 Trek 6000.

Upgrades as of now:

RS Recon Silver TK Fork - White
Lizard Skins LO Grips.

Loving this bike. It tackles all. :thumbsup:


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Here's my weaksauce - 06 Raleigh Mojave 2.0 (currently in pieces)









Got it seriously cheap on Craigslist and am currently building it up into a decent XC build. It's not much, but it's mine :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo77 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Gf roscoe 1*

I apologize in advance for hijacking this thread, but I am looking for some advice. I am a newbie and I am in the process of purchasing a bike. Would you buy a used GF Roscoe 1 2009? and how much would you pay for it?

Thank you,


----------



## jyanz (Jul 10, 2011)

2012 Kona Fire Mountain
No upgrades so far but the Rockshox XC28 fork was rebuilt after 3 rides.
Planned upgrades are:
- Kona Jackshit pedals
- Manitou Minute Expert Fork
-180mm front rotor


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

Jay Uno said:


> Looking to pick up some cheap spare bikes off Craigslist. What should I look for? Looking at Rockhoppers and Hardrocks right now.
> 
> Budget is under $400 for a nice one and a couple $200 bikes. One so I can bring a friend and the other 2 for my family.
> So far it looks like a couple Hardrocks and Rockhoppers for the cheaper bikes and not sure what to buy for the $400 spare bike.


i got a 2007 trek 3700 for $150 off Craigslist...still very nice looking too


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

2012 Trek 3700 bought in dec enjoyed it til i rode a friens bike with fox forks then realzed how bad mine were.Alot of overtime lately so i decided to upgrade the forks to rockshox recon silver solo airs,kenda tires,and carbon bars.For the rest i am satisfied with(seat,shifters,rims,etc)I really like the feel of the bike and the new forks are way better.Heres a pic when i bought it and another from last night.Yup i know put almost as much as i paid for bike but still cheaper than buying a higher end model that would have better shifters,rims,etc but still have the same forks as i ditched.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Black Label Platforms








TopPeak iPhone 4 mount and Cateye Strada Wireless








WTB Valcon Team Saddle








PS that is a water bottle with orange Gatorade in it....not a urine sample


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all. I can’t start a post because I am new here, otherwise I would not ask this question in this thread. I am interested in getting a MTB. I do lots of wildlife photography and a MTB would allow me to get to areas I typically can’t because of the weight of my gear (will be getting a rack), plus I want to do some trail rides, too. My budget is $800-$1200. I found a 2010 Canondale F4 bike at a local bike shop. The bike shop still has it priced as it was in 2010 ($1059), but would sell it for $899, which seem steep for a soon to be 3 year old bike, but they stated that the components on that model was higher end compared to the some of the current 2012 model on the same level; again I am confused and don’t know if they are pulling my leg. Is the bike shop being honest? Is it something special about the F4 model that is keeping the price high? They also have the Trek '11 6500 for $1149, which seems to be in line with the Canondale SL2, but with a better front fork. I want a nice 1st MTB without having to do any upgrades. I’ve looked at Cannondale’s SL2 (really like this one for 1099), 3 & 4 models and Trek 6000 (fork seems to be its weak point). It seems a nice middle of the road fork is the Rockshox Recon Silver. HELP

Thanks for any help.
Al


----------



## Tmshokie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Nice*

Simple but sleek


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

After being out of the game for about 4 years, I just snagged a 2006 Trek 4300 on Craigslist for $225 in excellent condition. After replacing the headset and handle grips, the total came to $280.

Pics to come!


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

my camera isnt working right but here is a stock picture of the 2007 Trek 3700 I got off CL...


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Methodical said:


> Hello all. I can't start a post because I am new here, otherwise I would not ask this question in this thread. I am interested in getting a MTB. I do lots of wildlife photography and a MTB would allow me to get to areas I typically can't because of the weight of my gear (will be getting a rack), plus I want to do some trail rides, too. My budget is $800-$1200. I found a 2010 Canondale F4 bike at a local bike shop. The bike shop still has it priced as it was in 2010 ($1059), but would sell it for $899, which seem steep for a soon to be 3 year old bike, but they stated that the components on that model was higher end compared to the some of the current 2012 model on the same level; again I am confused and don't know if they are pulling my leg. Is the bike shop being honest? Is it something special about the F4 model that is keeping the price high? They also have the Trek '11 6500 for $1149, which seems to be in line with the Canondale SL2, but with a better front fork. I want a nice 1st MTB without having to do any upgrades. I've looked at Cannondale's SL2 (really like this one for 1099), 3 & 4 models and Trek 6000 (fork seems to be its weak point). It seems a nice middle of the road fork is the Rockshox Recon Silver. HELP
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Al


No one has any input? Is there a better place to ask this questions?


----------



## MtnMan1285 (Jun 22, 2012)

nova_xxx said:


> my camera isnt working right but here is a stock picture of the 2007 Trek 3700 I got off CL...


How much you get it for? I've been debating if it's a safe bet to buy off CL or not.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

MtnMan1285 said:


> How much you get it for? I've been debating if it's a safe bet to buy off CL or not.


There are incredible deals that pop up occasionally on CL, just make sure you give the bike a FULL inspection before you buy. Like I mentioned in my above post, I just got an excellent condition Trek 4300, $280 after removing the headset extension and replacing the grips (Not the bars) that the previous owner had cut down.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Methodical said:


> No one has any input? Is there a better place to ask this questions?


I'd love to offer my suggestions, but I'm still a newb myself and can't quite digest all of your information at the moment.

What you might do it head on over to the test forum and post in the "Pointless Posts" thread to get your post count up so you can start a thread and get more people viewing your question.

Cheers!


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

2010 Trek 3900 disk


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip DuManchu.:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I kinda miss the days of rockin' out on the good ol' entry level rides...I always keep one in the stable though :thumbsup:


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

This is my brand spankin' new 2012 Kona Splice.
The pic was taken about 5 min. after getting home, so no upgrades.


----------



## prldecivic (Jul 19, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

some nice bikes here

If I was to upgrade my pedals on my GT aggressor would you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

My 2012 Specialized Carve Comp. No upgrades yet.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

My Felt Q620 No upgrades on it yet, but I love it.......I am in the market for some pedals though.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice helmets, killer scenery! JerB... go bmx shopping for little $ for flats, or check the platform pedal thread for ad nauseam info on 'em. Personally, go clipless 520's and a pair of good bmx flats to see what you prefer. I use both depending on terrain and ride group. Cheers!


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

JerB said:


> some nice bikes here
> 
> If I was to upgrade my pedals on my GT aggressor would you guys have any recommendations?


Yea, there are some awesome bikes here!

Not sure what your price range is, but i just got the DMR V8 platform pedals and they rock for how cheap they are!


----------



## Virtus (Jun 29, 2012)

*2011 Karakoram 2.0*

The first picture is when I first got the bike. I upgraded the pedals to egg beaters. (notice I still have the yellow warning stickers on the bike)

The other pictures, I upgraded the stem, seat post, handlebar, and wheels. Will upgrade the seat next.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

2010 GT Avalanche 3.0!!! Lovin' the color scheme. Took it on its maiden voyage today.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool, before it's too late I recommend protective gear! At least gloves and helmet...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Cool, before it's too late I recommend protective gear! At least gloves and helmet...


Yeah I have a helmet coming in the mail so I can :madman:


----------



## cw4847 (Jul 2, 2012)

Really liking the color scheme on that GT Avalanche as well, nice bike


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


>


You've inspired me, just ordered the same pair of pedals to replace the crappy stock plastic GT Slimlines. :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pelagic said:


> Cool, before it's too late I recommend protective gear! At least gloves and helmet...


It's called natural selection.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

voodoo5 said:


> It's called natural selection.


It's called being an a55hole, as I said I have a helmet coming in the mail.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Oops, didn't mean that, just noticed that's all. Sorry. Think those black label's are the same as eclat plaza's? Look similar...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Oops, didn't mean that, just noticed that's all. Sorry. Think those black label's are the same as eclat plaza's? Look similar...


They're alloy not plastic, probably not the best quality but I'm not gonna get super nice pedals for an entry level bike


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Airborne Guardian with V8 platforms - My new toy.


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

Custom setup:


----------



## mjh68 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bike built up by my friend. Hardrock frame stripped with xt rd, xt hollowtech crank. Cheap hayes mx1 disc brakes,but bb7's coming. First mountain bike , first season riding ..addicting as heck!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

mk.utlra said:


> You've inspired me, just ordered the same pair of pedals to replace the crappy stock plastic GT Slimlines. :thumbsup:


I've actually drank the clipless kool-aid since this picture was taken....but I will go back to them on unfamiliar trails since I am still working out the unclipping process


----------



## jnorkol (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice bikes !


----------



## artgarcia (Jul 24, 2012)

*Here is mine, Schwinn MOAB old and reliable*

Hi! This is my first post and this is my "new to me" bike. I received this bike as a birtday present from my wife.

AS I'M NEW I CANT POST PICTURES :nono:

I like it a lot, it has good quality components and after professional tune up by my local bike shop it perform great. :thumbsup:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> I've actually drank the clipless kool-aid since this picture was taken....but I will go back to them on unfamiliar trails since I am still working out the unclipping process


Nice, I've been told countless times it's the way to go. But how were those pedals as far as platforms go? They definitely look awesome.



artgarcia said:


> Hi! This is my first post and this is my "new to me" bike. I received this bike as a birtday present from my wife.
> 
> AS I'M NEW I CANT POST PICTURES :nono:
> 
> I like it a lot, it has good quality components and after professional tune up by my local bike shop it perform great. :thumbsup:


Welcome! now go make some posts so we can see it!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Great pedals...keep going back to them. They were a lot smoother than the Welgos that came on the bike


----------



## cw4847 (Jul 2, 2012)

*.*

Had this for a few weeks, just done some light trail riding while I try and build up my endurance.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> Great pedals...keep going back to them. They were a lot smoother than the Welgos that came on the bike


For $35 hell yeah. Just ziptied my cables and ordered a Lizard Skin too. More pics incoming after the little mods...helmet included.


----------



## Hatch81 (May 29, 2012)

mk.utlra said:


> You've inspired me, just ordered the same pair of pedals to replace the crappy stock plastic GT Slimlines. :thumbsup:


have same pedals on my ride love them


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Just posted this on the K2 pic thread, but I'll throw up a shot of my new K2 Shadow Nine 29er Hardtail here as well.

Current mods: Wellgo MG-1 Pedals, Profile Design bar ends, Alligator Serration rotors and Avild BB5 organic pads (not pictured), Ibera water bottle cage and Lezyne M Caddy saddle bag. The Suntour M2025 Forks it came with are absolute crap so I'm researching alternatives for singletrack/light downhill & freeriding as the next upgrade and then probably derailleurs/shifters.


My 2012 K2 29er Hardtail by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


----------



## FatAzzRunner (Jun 5, 2007)

Finally got it finished up, hope it holds up. Didn't have the tools to remove the cranks and BB so I had to take it to the LBS to get it finished up.

Picked it up tonight, no chance to even ride it yet but will be testing it out this weekend. 

Access XCL frame, not sure what year, 2006/2007'ish maybe???? 

All Bontrager/Trek parts. Still stuck with V-brakes.


----------



## jhopper (Jun 4, 2012)

Its a 2011 rockhopper 26er. Only upgrade is the shimano m540 clipless pedals. Ive had the bike for almost three months. No crashes yet! :thumbsup: Sorry for the crappy pic quality.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Sick ride but rockin a kickstand??


----------



## jhopper (Jun 4, 2012)

lol I know... its coming off this weekend. I almost fell off my bike when I went over a log and the log hit the kick stand.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

You should be ashamed of yourself....get that kick stand off there.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

jhopper said:


> Its a 2011 rockhopper 26er. Only upgrade is the shimano m540 clipless pedals. Ive had the bike for almost three months. No crashes yet! :thumbsup: Sorry for the crappy pic quality.


Watch which way you have your quick release skewers pointing. Yours look like they are pointing down and forward. You can catch those on obstacles while riding and open them up. I like to point mine up and back at an angle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Watch which way you have your quick release skewers pointing. Yours look like they are pointing down and forward. You can catch those on obstacles while riding and open them up. I like to point mine up and back at an angle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Good advice I didn't notice that

Updated pics of the Avalanche soon...which I am now led to believe is actually a 2011, not a 2010


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Unfortunately no trail pics since it's been raining a ton in Milwaukee.

Small upgrades: Black Label Gas Pedals, Lizard Skin Chainstay Protector, zipties to replace the plastic clips for the cables that were popping off left and right.



















<3 zipties


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

The black/gray/yellow color combo on that GT looks fantastic, I really like your bike.


----------



## jhopper (Jun 4, 2012)

Danielrg_usa said:


> Watch which way you have your quick release skewers pointing. Yours look like they are pointing down and forward. You can catch those on obstacles while riding and open them up. I like to point mine up and back at an angle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

77charger said:


> 2012 Trek 3700 bought in dec enjoyed it til i rode a friens bike with fox forks then realzed how bad mine were.Alot of overtime lately so i decided to upgrade the forks to rockshox recon silver solo airs,kenda tires,and carbon bars.For the rest i am satisfied with(seat,shifters,rims,etc)I really like the feel of the bike and the new forks are way better.Heres a pic when i bought it and another from last night.Yup i know put almost as much as i paid for bike but still cheaper than buying a higher end model that would have better shifters,rims,etc but still have the same forks as i ditched.


IMHO what you did is better than getting a new bike unless you can shell out some serious cash. You would need to spend $1200+ to get a bike with a fork of that quality. Everything else can be upgraded as it breaks. My fox fork made me a fork snob...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

there's some good entry level stuff out there nowadays, makes it nice for the beginner to not have to sell a body organ just to go mountain biking and have fun on the trails


----------



## MattyJ568 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got into mountain biking about a month ago! its been awesome.

I picked up this bike on craigslist. Not a disc, wish it was, but It defiantly gets the job done.

2009 Trek 4300

















Upgrades thus far:
Specialized format sl seat









ODI Ruffian Lock on grips









Shimano MX30 Pedals, Fox Water Bottle, Metal Cage (the one it came with was flimsy and plastic)









I just got it back from getting some adjustments/tune up rides like a champ!

I commute to work which as least 5 miles a day and hit up single paths in the area 1-2 times a week. I think I have put over 100 miles on it since i purchased it and loving every second. I had it in the shop overnight and I was anxious to get it back. BoOm!

MattyJ


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

I started off on an even more entry level. The department store level . I purchased this Mongoose XR-200 to get back into riding. Since then I have made many changes and will soon swap the frame to a Sette Reken. Going to play around on a HT until I can afford what I want. 

Brakes: Avid BB7 160mm
Wheels: Deore Disc Sun Rhyno lite "Broke the axle on the stock rear wheel"
Tires: Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tire
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
Handle Bar: Answer Protaper 685 XC/Trai "Stock was not wide enough for my taste"
Grips: WTB Weirwolf Grips
Stem: Truvativ AKA All-Mountain 70mm
Seatpost: Sette Venn "Bent the stock one"
Shifter: Sram X.4
FD: stock shimano something?
RD: Sram X.4 long cage
Cassette: Sram PG-850 8 speed
Crank: Stock/ Unknown
Fork: Stock Zoom 65mm
Rear stock: unknown

I must say that I have learned a lot since I have purchased this bike. The frame itself seems sturdy and the only reason I intend on changing it is due to the fork size. Finding a 65mm replacement is not going to happen. And I do not trust the fork much for what I have started doing. Way to much flex, but I was not expecting much to begin with.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

mk.ultra, looks like you're getting dialed in! Do have one suggestion though. Your zip's would look cleaner if you used the little lugs for them next to the cables instead of wrapping around the seat stay and top tube... and you won't have them rubbing your paint either.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> mk.ultra, looks like you're getting dialed in! Do have one suggestion though. Your zip's would look cleaner if you used the little lugs for them next to the cables instead of wrapping around the seat stay and top tube... and you won't have them rubbing your paint either.


thanks for the suggestion! i tried this though and I don't like how it looks with 3 ziptie nubs on the front and the back, and the cables still sag a bit without the zip in the middle of the top tube. the scratches on my top tube are from me leaning it against my basketball hoop to change the pedals and take pics...gives it character though


----------



## nstp0316 (Jul 18, 2012)

*2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29*

Here is my 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29. Just got this yesterday. Any suggestion on some upgrades?


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

nstp0316 said:


> Here is my 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29. Just got this yesterday. Any suggestion on some upgrades?


My buddy have a 2010 Hardrock Sport 26. If the tires are anything like the ones he had I'd recommend getting new ones. They just lost grip on the more technical stuff and mud. He wiped out a few times in from of me as have I when riding his bike. Now with his new tires he has become noticeably faster.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

nstp0316 said:


> Here is my 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29. Just got this yesterday. Any suggestion on some upgrades?


Best thing I can personally suggest is just ride it and you'll figure it out. Anyone can recommend what they would do. That is what I have done with my Komodo. Brakes and fork were the first upgrades. My latest was to wider bars. I got the Funny Fatboy riser bars. Love'em!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Just ride, you'll compile your own list... but I bet pedals will be a biggie. Have fun, and enjoy. it's a new bike... How bad can it be?!


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

nstp0316 said:


> Here is my 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29. Just got this yesterday. Any suggestion on some upgrades?


Awesome! Take off the reflectors + get some alloy pedals to replace the stock plastic ones, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## nstp0316 (Jul 18, 2012)

yea the reflectors need to go haha i took the front one off i have not had a chance to get to the one behind the seat or the ones on the wheels yet. But pedals are really my only complaint. I am going to search for some pedals (not clip ins) if anyone has any good ones they would recommend that would be great. take care all.


----------



## rkidmike (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey mk.ultra, how satisfied are you with the Avalanche 3.0? I test-rode one today at the local Performance Bikes, and it seems like a solid entry-level bike. I didn't pull the trigger because I'm still watching craigslist for any good deals. Performance Bikes does offer a lifetime satisfaction guarantee, and lifetime "adjustments." They were selling the disc brake version for $399 on sale. How much did you pay?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

nstp0316 said:


> yea the reflectors need to go haha i took the front one off i have not had a chance to get to the one behind the seat or the ones on the wheels yet. But pedals are really my only complaint. I am going to search for some pedals (not clip ins) if anyone has any good ones they would recommend that would be great. take care all.


The Black Label Gas pedals I got are really nice and grippy and were only $35 shipped from Summit Bicycles



rkidmike said:


> Hey mk.ultra, how satisfied are you with the Avalanche 3.0? I test-rode one today at the local Performance Bikes, and it seems like a solid entry-level bike. I didn't pull the trigger because I'm still watching craigslist for any good deals. Performance Bikes does offer a lifetime satisfaction guarantee, and lifetime "adjustments." They were selling the disc brake version for $399 on sale. How much did you pay?


I'm loving it so far, I briefly had a Trek 4300 about 5 years ago which I stupidly sold, but I think I like the Avalanche better. Overall it seems to be a pretty solid entry level bike but so far it's only seen about 4 trail rides. Only time will tell. Performance Bike seems to have way better prices in comparison to my local bike shops. I paid $480 for it which includes maintenance for like a year.


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

2011 Cannondale Sl2 Trail 29er. The sole modification I have made so far is adding clipless pedals


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

G4VNJ said:


> My first bike....sold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike. How is the ride with the rear shock?


----------



## rkidmike (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mk_ultra! The cost at your LBS was a bit higher...but you have a better color. Performance Bikes just had the red.

On a related note....do you, or anyone else here, have any thoughts on which Avalanche is the best value? I'm not familiar enough with the components to judge whether its worth it to get the 2.0.


----------



## rkidmike (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for another quick post...but I just saw a craigslist ad for a $450 Avalanche 1.0 that's been used for one and a half years. What do you guys (and girls) think? A new Avalanche 3.0 for $399 with the Performance Bike guarantee where I can take it back if I'm ever not satisfied...or a used Avalance 1.0 for $450? Thanks!


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

If it's in like new condition (or near to it) and used and not abused, I'd offer $400 for the 1.0 and see if he/she will deal a little. Even if you went up to $425 probably about the same price as the 3.0 after tax, and a lot better components for sure.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

rkidmike said:


> Sorry for another quick post...but I just saw a craigslist ad for a $450 Avalanche 1.0 that's been used for one and a half years. What do you guys (and girls) think? A new Avalanche 3.0 for $399 with the Performance Bike guarantee where I can take it back if I'm ever not satisfied...or a used Avalance 1.0 for $450? Thanks!


Depends.

If you are comfortable doing the maintenance and tune-ups yourself and are a skilled enough bike mechanic to be able to clearly evaluate the used bike for any weaknesses then go take a look at it.

On the other hand, if you ~need~ the shop to be doing the maintenance for you and cannot judge the overall condition of a used bike then sticking with the store may be the best option.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

*06 Trek 6500 SLR*

Here's mine

















Changes:

-Magura Laurin ML85XC
-Avid Juicy 7 Disk Brake System
-RaceFace Evolve XC Crank
-CrisKing Headset
-Ritchey WCS Handle Bar, grips, Stem, and Seat post 
-WTB Pure V saddle


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

mzs6 said:


> Here's mine


That paint colour is sweet.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

its actually not that bright. For some reason my iphone is taking picture with more vivid color.


----------



## rkidmike (Jul 30, 2012)

Luclin999 said:


> Depends.
> 
> If you are comfortable doing the maintenance and tune-ups yourself and are a skilled enough bike mechanic to be able to clearly evaluate the used bike for any weaknesses then go take a look at it.
> 
> On the other hand, if you ~need~ the shop to be doing the maintenance for you and cannot judge the overall condition of a used bike then sticking with the store may be the best option.


Thanks for the advice. I actually got stuck at work...and someone else swooped in to buy the bike. I'll probably go with getting a new bike at a LBS simply for the ease and peace of mind in terms of maintenance. Hopefully I'll have some pictures to share soon!


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's the picture of my stock (except for pedals not shown) 2011 Cannondale Trail SL2 29er


----------



## daygoVR6 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is mine when I first bought it about 4 months ago - its a bit dirtier now - 2012 Diamondback Response Sport, rides nice on trails and some long distance urban riding ive done just to stay on the bike when I can go get in the dirt...Im debating swaping the front fork, other wise its still stock for now


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Here's the picture of my stock (except for pedals not shown) 2011 Cannondale Trail SL2 29er


are you a wizard? how is the bike standing???


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I finally purchased my 1st MTB. I tried to find a used bike, but they were not what I was looking for or the price was higher than what wanted to spend on this bike, so I went with a new bike with a warranty and free lifetime maintenance. So here's a few images of the bike. I got my daughter a MTB, too, and we had our maiden voyage together to break in the bikes. That was the best ride I've ever had to date - daddy and daughter time.

Canondale Trail SL2 - '12


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

^ color scheme looks impeccable!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Methodical said:


> I finally purchased my 1st MTB....
> 
> Canondale Trail SL2 - '12


Awesome... Congrats on the new ride! I thought your name looked familiar, I know I've seen you on the POTN and FredMiranda forums and maybe even Overclock.net or XtremeSystems way back in the day? Anyways, welcome to the group! :thumbsup:


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

1996 Trek ST-120
Paid a little over $1,200 for it. People thought I was crazy.
Deore LX front and rear der. with a little cable 'roller' at the rear.
STX cranks
Control Tech stem (not original)
Ritchy clipless pedals (not original and not shown in picture)
Rock Shox Quadra 21R forks, modified; took out the elastomers and put in extra heavy duty springs. I'ma Clydsdale...it was needed.
Rear shock; Fox Vanilla Coil (4"travel)
Grip Shift

It's old, like me and woefully out of date but I love it.
I talk a little about it in my blog here..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Awesome.

My "most senior" is a '99 LeMond I bought new in 2000. At this point, I don't think I could ever sell it.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

MhzMonster said:


> Awesome... Congrats on the new ride! I thought your name looked familiar, I know I've seen you on the POTN and FredMiranda forums and maybe even Overclock.net or XtremeSystems way back in the day? Anyways, welcome to the group! :thumbsup:


Yep that's me and thanks for the welcome. What's your screen name on POTN and Fred Miranda?


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Iron Horse Warrior Team SE with a few upgrades.

Took off the all in one Shimano shifter/brake lever combo and put on new SRAM attack shifters, and Tektro Eclipse brake levers. Also switched out the Wellgo platform pedals that came stock for a pair of Shimano 520s.


----------



## KingofWylieTX (Jul 30, 2012)

My first was a 1993 Marin Nail Trail that I bought new. Last month, I traded it in when I bought a Spec Carve Pro.

The Marin was a great bike, I loved it. ALL parts, except the frame, were replaced at least once. Race Face cranks, Kooka sprockets, converted to V-brake, XT shifters/derailleurs, changed front fork to a RockShox Duke....etc...

I rode it for almost 20 years!!!! I almost feel like getting it back from the shop just to hang onto....

I only have a couple of old pictures from mountain biking trips to different places, where the bike happens to be in the picture....no picture of just the bike. I can post it up, but it will be a cell phone pic of an old pic.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> Awesome.
> 
> My "most senior" is a '99 LeMond I bought new in 2000. At this point, I don't think I could ever sell it.


Yea, I don't see myself getting rid of this one either. I am looking for a new one though but just haven't decided yet.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> ^ color scheme looks impeccable!


Thanks. I didn't like the green at 1st, but after seeing it, it's not so bad.


----------



## stecz20 (Jul 30, 2012)

great thread! getting my second bike this fri.. 2011 Gt Karakoram 2.0.. cant wait to get back on it.. great bikes everyone!!!


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

*My Horse*

This is my entry level Iron Horse stimulus I use to get around town and with a couple of upgrades:

302 RockShox Tora
Elixir CR hydraulic disc brakes (ordered the rear set, upgrading rear tomorrow)
Specialized Phenom Comp Gel saddle
Specialized Renegade Control 2.1 tires


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Not sure if my bike is still classed as an entry level bike or not, certainly was when I brought it, but I've done several upgrades since. Massive thanks to the MTBR community for helping me upgrade my bike! 

The bike started life as a Commencal Premier plus 2011.

Upgrades include: 
Clarks Handle bar lock on grips
Rockshox Reba RL 100mm Dual air forks
Magura MT-4 brakes
Truvativ Holzfeller 1.1 DH Howitzer Chainset - 170mm 36t Snow White
SRAM PG970 9 Speed MTB Cassette - 11-34
Shimano SLX M662 Shadow 9sp Rear Mech - GS - Medium Cage
Truvativ Howitzer XR Bottom Bracket - 68/73mm - 51mm Chainline
Shimano SLX M660 9 Speed Shifter - RH Rear
Fire Eye PJ Pedals - Red
Da Bomb Recoil CGS Chain Guide 2012 - 32-40t ISCG '05 - White

Probably would have worked out cheaper just to buy a new bike but I enjoyed the upgrade process and learnt alot.


























Still need to trim some hose and cabling down to size :thumbsup:


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^Like the red/white color scheme. Where did you get the pedals?

Al


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Methodical said:


> ^^^Like the red/white color scheme. Where did you get the pedals?
> 
> Al


Thank you 

Got the pedals, along with most of the upgrades from Bicycles | Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Bike Parts | Bike Frames | Road Frames | MTB Frames

:thumbsup:


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Rustyy117 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Got the pedals, along with most of the upgrades from Bicycles | Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Bike Parts | Bike Frames | Road Frames | MTB Frames
> 
> :thumbsup:


Funny, I just found that site just before I read this post. Which model pedals do you have?  I can't quite read the lettering.

Thanks


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Fire Eye PJ's Fire Eye PJ Pedals | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is mine

2011 Giant Talon 29er 1
Upgrades so far:
Tubeless tires
Shimano clipless pedals
RockShox Reba RLT 29 100mm dual air forks


----------



## JSko (Jun 7, 2012)

My 1st bike is a Airborne Guardian.

So far all I have really done was put a 2.2 Trail King up front, and a 2.1 Maxxis Ignitor in the rear. I bought a SRAM X7 FD to replace the X3 that it came with. This should give me a bit more clearance for a larger rear tire down the road. The stock saddle was killing me, even with padded shorts, so I bought a WTB Volt Race, and I love it. Ill toss up some pictures once I am able to.


----------



## gce (Jul 4, 2012)

jearl said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 2011 Giant Talon 29er 1
> Upgrades so far:
> ...


How do you like it? I looked at Talons for a little bit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Anonymous abuse is for cowardly mugs..:nono:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

2008 Specialized Rockhopper Disc
-Odi Rogue Grips
-WTB Speed Saddle
-Cane Creek Thudbuster LT
-Sunline V1 Pedals
-2011 Rockshox Reba RLT Fork
-WTB Velociraptor Kevlar Tires (F/R)
-BioLogic iPhone Mount
-NiteRider Mako Headlight
-NiteRider Cherry Bomb Tailight


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

I love it. It climbs great, shifts great even under power, and it rolls fast. It has given me more confdence then my past bikes.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my entry level Iron horse MTB with some upgrades


----------



## rcracer (Jun 1, 2012)

My first MB Access Raptor 3.0 needs some improvements


----------



## austburn (Aug 5, 2012)

Just bought a 2010 Giant Yukon. The guy I bought from barely used it and said he just never got into it. I gladly took it off his hands.

I immediately got home to test ride it (at 9pm) and nearly died riding through my woods in the dark. I'll put some good time in soon!

It's stock as of now. I'd like to get a good bit of riding time in before I find out what I like/dislike about it.

STOKED.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Just started working on MTB to round myself out (have been a roadie for past 2ish years).
Last time I did any form of mtb was 10-11 years ago on a 2002 rockhopper (was also about 270-80lbs of mad counter-strike fitness). Sold that on craigslist last week after I went and removed a patch of skin on my knee via the trail and various other nagging injuries.

anyways - was tax free weekend. so went and picked up a Marin Alpine 29er. 
right now just waiting for my knee and shoulder to feel 100% and I plan on abusing this thing


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

entry-level sentry-bevel, I am seriously starting to SHRED on my Avalanche 3.0


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I still need cables, grips, a 9 speed shifter, tires, and a chain to finish her off.

Then my 2003 ironhorse warrior disc will be alive again. This time in a 1x9 flavor.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Resurrection project? Gotta luv it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I did it! here is my entry level purchase (not MY bike yet... but will look like this) -

Is it true the pedals need an upgrade? Thanks for all info I've gathered here. When mine arrives I'll be sure to share some pics, time for a helmet!

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/450ht_orange_2100.jpg

Hopefully by next weekend I can start enjoying my own bike! and not a Walmart bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Helmet, gloves maybe, and yes, you'll probably want new pedals. Some bmx platforms would grip better, but I wouldn't let it stop me from riding it the moment I got it assembled! Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Resurrection project? Gotta luv it!


Yup, the thing was used, abused, and put away wet. It popped, snapped, creaked, and groaned like an old worn out....

I completely disassembled it, lubed, greased, and torqued everything. Plus deleted some gears and used some nicer wheels and cassette I had around. Added a bbg bash and n gear stop to make it 1x9 worthy.

Kept the original Hayes disc brakes, but tossed the crappy shifter/brake lever combo.

I'm probably doing this for nothing...at most it may be a loaner bike. None the less I love projects.


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

Just picked it up this evening. A new leftover 2011 Haro Flightline 3.


----------



## Tsimtcu8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Stock 2012 Rockhopper 29er








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

My new, stock 2011 Avalanche 2.0:










Best part? Final price after all reductions was $340 from Performance Bicycle.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

Sweet bikes around here.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok now that i got my 10th post out of the way...Heres my 2013 Hardrock.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Helmet, gloves maybe, and yes, you'll probably want new pedals. Some bmx platforms would grip better, but I wouldn't let it stop me from riding it the moment I got it assembled! Congratulations, enjoy!


Thanks Pelagic - Can't wait!! - I'll ck into some new pedals.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Karl Smith said:


> Just picked it up this evening. A new leftover 2011 Haro Flightline 3.


Nice bike man! congratulations!


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Jun 14, 2009)

Why would you caption a pic that was already too big?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My bad sorry!


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

kona dudu. Oldie but goodie. Will post pics within the next couple days


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

These are some nice looking bikes!!


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

95silverstallion said:


> Ok now that i got my 10th post out of the way...Heres my 2013 Hardrock.


First mod:

Kickstand delete it will just get in the way or break on the trail


----------



## Rock48nj (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is my first mountain bike.. 2013 Specialized Hardrock Disc Sport. Just put on a set of Welgo B103 pedals and had to replace my RD thanks to a lovely stick so went with an upgrade and got the deore.


IMG_0171 by Rock48nj, on Flickr


----------



## bishop29er (Aug 9, 2012)

Sweet rigs. I just picked up my first mountain bike since I was a kid...2012 Trek Xcal 29er. I'm completely hooked! Since the pic was taken I've added ODI rogue grips, a bontrager evoke r saddle, and some old time clipless pedals my buddy gave me.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice rides all... Rock48nj do you notice any improvement shifting with that new rd, and if so what? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Kittie (Aug 11, 2012)

*Hi everybody*

I am cruising the web to find local places to ride my bike and came across your site. The trails you post are some I never heard of before in my area (Stevens Point, Wisconsin) and I will check them out. Yet I think you guys are all about mountain bikes and I have a trike and we might not be able to ride the same trails.

Kittie


----------



## Rock48nj (Jul 5, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Nice rides all... Rock48nj do you notice any improvement shifting with that new rd, and if so what? Just curious, thanks.


I just put 10 miles on this morning which is the first real ride I've had since getting it back from the shop and noticed that things were a bit smoother and definitely quieter. Keep in mind I only had about a month on the original RD and I'm new to the game so might not be the best to describe the differences.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Jun 14, 2009)

$160 got me this Timberline. I think it may be too small though.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmmm, seat is a bit up there... Maybe a riser bar and a longer stem with some rise too will give you some room. For $160 though, I'd work with it for a while! 

Thanks Rock, wondered about the sound. I noticed the same but nobody seems to mention it. Quiet bikes are nicer, I liked that about my fixie!


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is my specialized hard rock. Been riding for 2 months. Basically small upgrades to get me by until I buy a new one next year.

Upgrades:
Shimano hubs with Stan's wheels
Shimano clipless pedals/specialized shoes
Avid bb7's
Shimano alivio 8 speed shifters.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

the new color themes on the hardrock are real nice tho


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

i agree, that black and red looks real nice. Id put a pic up of mine but its at the lbs getting serviced.


----------



## Tsimtcu8 (Jun 28, 2012)

jpatt28 said:


> Here is my specialized hard rock. Been riding for 2 months. Basically small upgrades to get me by until I buy a new one next year.
> 
> Upgrades:
> Shimano hubs with Stan's wheels
> ...


Did you notice a big difference with the hub and wheel upgrade? That's what I'm looking at as well.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Tsimtcu8 said:


> Did you notice a big difference with the hub and wheel upgrade? That's what I'm looking at as well.
> View attachment 716551
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tell a slight difference in roll. Biggest difference from what I was told is strength.I paid $180 at my shop I town with install. Didn't shop for pricing as I was in need of a new rim. First bike so don't wanna dump a ton. I was going to get the rockhopper but didn't know if I'd like the sport. Now that im in love just small upgrades to rockhopper specs then a new bike next year. I too really like the 2013 colors


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

drizzoh said:


> Just posted this on the K2 pic thread, but I'll throw up a shot of my new K2 Shadow Nine 29er Hardtail here as well.
> 
> Current mods: Wellgo MG-1 Pedals, Profile Design bar ends, Alligator Serration rotors and Avild BB5 organic pads (not pictured), Ibera water bottle cage and Lezyne M Caddy saddle bag. The Suntour M2025 Forks it came with are absolute crap so I'm researching alternatives for singletrack/light downhill & freeriding as the next upgrade and then probably derailleurs/shifters.
> 
> ...


New upgrades since:
Recon Gold TK forks
FSA Orbital XLII sealed headset
Bontrager SSR saddle
Sette non-qr seat post clamp

On order:
Shimano ST-EF51 brake levers/trigger shifters
ODI Rogue lock-on grips
_*Hopefully the triggers will clean up some of the GripShift shift slop. Not very high end, but should be an improvement to my GripShift system. Also removing the Profile Design climbing bars when this upgrade happens, I never use those things._

Future:
Answer ProTaper XC/Trail bars (black)
Answer Rove AM or XC stem (white)

Current:


----------



## brook2112 (Aug 12, 2012)

bishop29er said:


> Sweet rigs. I just picked up my first mountain bike since I was a kid...2012 Trek Xcal 29er. I'm completely hooked! Since the pic was taken I've added ODI rogue grips, a bontrager evoke r saddle, and some old time clipless pedals my buddy gave me.


whoa that seat is very high... how do you like it like that? kind of style do you ride?


----------



## brook2112 (Aug 12, 2012)

well i don't have the bike yet but this is my "entry" level MTB haha. Can't wait to get it home and ride it

It's a Santa Cruz Blur LT :

REAR DER: SRAM X7 Long Cage
FRONT DER: SRAM X5
SHIFTERS: SRAM X5
CRANKSET: SRAM X5 22/33/44
BOTTOM BRACKET: Included w/ crankset
CASSETTE: SRAM PG1030 11-36
CHAIN: KMC X10 10spd
BRAKES: Avid Elixir 1 w/ 180mm front and 160mm 160mm rear rotors
BARS: Raceface Ride low riser 710mm
STEM: Raceface Ride 70mm or 90mm
GRIPS: Lizard Skin "494"
HEADSET: Cane Creek 10
SEAT POST: Raceface Ride 30.9x375mm
SADDLE: WTB Volt Sport
WHEELS: Mavic EN321 rims laced to Shimano M758 15mm front hub and M525 or M678 rear hub w/ DT 14 gauge spokes, brass nipples
TIRES: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 wire
TUBES: Maxxis .7mm tubes


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Takin' a wild guess here... You'll like it!!!


----------



## brook2112 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pelagic said:


> Takin' a wild guess here... You'll like it!!!


I think I will too... hahaha


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't know how to post pictures (sorry) but I LOVE my 04 21 Kona Blast. After getting a $1400 Specialized a couple years ago, I just bought a $500 Scott (actually got it for $400) and even though it is less expensive than the other two, I really like it a lot. Lower end Shimano components may be heavier, but they are made to last.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

o0adam0o said:


> Yeah i thought it was also. I wanted a good/cheap FS and was happy with my $400 purchase


You got that bike from a stranger for $400 or was a hook up from a friend who you traded favors for? If so, congrats on that steal for $400. I think it should be included in this thread. I think it will help forum members discover what is possible at different price points. The fork alone would probably fetch more than $400 on ebay.


----------



## bishop29er (Aug 9, 2012)

brook2112 said:


> whoa that seat is very high... how do you like it like that? kind of style do you ride?


That pic was taken about 5 min after I picked the bike up from my LBS. I'm 6'6", so that's how they set up the seat after the ridiculously quick fitting. They are almost exclusively road bike oriented, so I don't think they put much effort into fitting for a mountain bike. I dropped the seat about 3" after my first ride. I mostly do xc riding.


----------



## quote (Aug 11, 2012)

Scott Aspect Tour 29er. Loving it, just a bit heavy. Beating the crap out of it now, I won't embarrass myself by telling everyone how many times i've busted my ass on the trails. I'm already looking at bigger and better bikes for a purchase in 2013.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

I got this 00' GT XCR 4000 for around free. So i want to try and get the most out of it or cut my losses. Any ideas? :thumbsup: I've recently cut the seat post way down, changed the pedels, changed out the stem for a shorter stem, I have a set of hydralic disc brakes im putting on this weekend, as well as a set of new alex double walls all for around $220.00. I also want to switch out the shocks on the bike for somthing more aggressive and with more travel. Im just getting into biking again after a massive kee surgery a few years back. I am just undecided if i should buy a new DH bike or just keep the XC i have.

I want to press the steerer out of a set of deuce shocks and retro fit the lefty 1-1/8" conversion on it so i can mount the deuces on my frame. I dont think its possible though.


----------



## Subiracer11 (Aug 14, 2012)

New to the forum so I thought I would start here.
2005 Zed 3.0 HT
Was completely stock for a few years, took a break during high school
and I started riding again about a year and a half ago.
Upgrades/maitenance
-Left side pedal shaft wore out so the entire crank was replaced
-New off brand grips
-New Metal studded pedals
-WTB mtb seat
-Maxxis Ignitor rear tire w/ slimewall tube
-kickstand delete
-all reflectors removed
Future mods:
-BB7 kit
-new shifter kit-any recommendations?
-Fox fork-100mm travel 
-Easton Carbon handlebar
-Lightweight Wheels-Any recommendations that are relatively cheap?
Here is a picture for reference:-Cant post until I have 10 posts :madman:
**Any and all feedback/input is appreciated!**


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Kittie said:


> I am cruising the web to find local places to ride my bike and came across your site. The trails you post are some I never heard of before in my area (Stevens Point, Wisconsin) and I will check them out. Yet I think you guys are all about mountain bikes and I have a trike and we might not be able to ride the same trails.
> 
> Kittie


Kittie, here's the site I use to find local trails in my area. It should benefit you, too. Put in your zip code and let the magic begin.

Mountain Bike Trails || SINGLETRACKS.COM


----------



## chris268 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good thread.
I'm new to the MTB scene and will hopefully be ordering a new bike within the coming weeks. It's good to see what everyone else is starting with and why.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Aug 2, 2012)

I already posted my Green Hardrock but I juts wanted to add...since I ride with my family alot most the the rides are on paved pathways. I swapped the stock Hardrock MTB tires for some Continental Travel Contacts. What a difference!!!


----------



## kawashark (Aug 28, 2010)

Great bike.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

I've personally only got a bike that I got as a gift a few years ago, 6-7 years ago actually. When me and my parents went camping, I wanted a bike for riding through the trails and such, so my parents got me a Mongoose Iboc. Full suspension, 21 speed, it wasn't too bad. The biggest problem I've ever had is how slowly it shifts, as even having been adjusted, and taken to a LBS to have it adjusted there, it still just grinds against the chain until finally dropping into gear, probably about 50% of the time I go to shift. Other than that, I just think the suspension's worn out.

I used to enjoy it before, and I still do, I just haven't had the money for a better bike yet(As you can probably guess by my name, I actually have two Mazda's that take a good deal of my money.) though I've had my eyes on some. I'll have to demo them out once I feel more confident in my riding ability, and when I find somewhere to really test them out, because as it is, I've just been doing local hiking trails which are more often then not a slower pace with enough obstacles in it to make it difficult for someone who's still a novice, even though I know I enjoy biking.

Regardless, I guess for better or worse, I've got one of the older Mongoose bikes on the forums. Probably a testament that their older stuff is better than their newer stuff?

So far I've just swapped out the grips to find something more comfortable, just Forte stuff, as well as clipless pedals to see how those are. After going out with them some, I've decided I don't like them as much with how often I take my foot off the pedals for whatever reason, so I'll probably order some larger platform pedals instead.

All in all, for what it is, it's been something to get out and have some fun with.


----------



## blbarclay (Aug 28, 2008)

2012 Anthem X1 29er. Only change has been to put on clipless pedals. Pics to come.


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll try get a picture of my new used old bike lol.... Rided it for the whole weekend, great bike


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Ana441 said:


> No, they were some cheap bmx pedals i picked up at the lbs. I was havin problems slipping off so i got those and a pair of walmart skater shoes. Problem solved...


who are you replying to? youve never posted in this thread before this post and no one even asked you a question.. you just posted this out of no where...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Mazda Guy said:


> I used to enjoy it before, and I still do, I just haven't had the money for a better bike yet(As you can probably guess by my name, I actually have two Mazda's that take a good deal of my money.) though I've had my eyes on some. I'll have to demo them out* once I feel more confident in my riding ability, *and when I find somewhere to really test them out, because as it is, I've just been doing local hiking trails which are more often then not a slower pace with enough obstacles in it to make it difficult for someone who's still a novice, even though I know I enjoy biking.


I know it's really about the rider and not the bike, but in this case getting a better entry level bike will immediately make you feel more confident and will be more fun. Not saying you can't have fun on your Mongoose, but getting something a little nicer will improve your experience tenfold.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, I intend to. I've had my eyes on some, but they've all been top of the line bikes, such as the Yeti SB-66(But not limited to that, I just hardcore fell in love with it when I saw it). Quite frankly, as much as I really want it, I think it'd just be unreasonable to have something like that right now. So I've been trying to find one that I still love, but the wallet can love enough, too. I need to find some time to demo a few different bikes, I can't wait to do that. There's been quite a few I'd like to try out out of curiosity, and that I've heard good about on here.

I'm just glad, and impressed that my Mongoose has still been letting me get out there with so few problems.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mazda Guy said:


> Oh, I intend to. I've had my eyes on some, but they've all been top of the line bikes, such as the Yeti SB-66(But not limited to that, I just hardcore fell in love with it when I saw it). Quite frankly, as much as I really want it, I think it'd just be unreasonable to have something like that right now. So I've been trying to find one that I still love, but the wallet can love enough, too. I need to find some time to demo a few different bikes, I can't wait to do that. There's been quite a few I'd like to try out out of curiosity, and that I've heard good about on here.
> 
> I'm just glad, and impressed that my Mongoose has still been letting me get out there with so few problems.


Your best bet is to talk to some friends and people are always getting rid of there unused bikes. I got my 1999 gt xcr 4000 for free from my friend. Keep your eyes peeled. My neighbor just gave me a similar mongoose that needs work but has thredless head set, full suspensopn with like 6" of travel, disc brakes, 120 mm forks, etc. FREE is for ME!


----------



## danpluso (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forums and can't make new threads so I thought I would post here.

I am wanting to get into some freeriding and downhill riding. I have been riding BMX bikes for the past 10 years or so. I haven't been doing much of that in the past two years though. I just don't feel motivated to ride my little bmx bike anymore. My interests in riding styles have changed. I used to ride bmx tracks, skate parks, and dirt jumps, so a bmx was perfect for me. Now I would like to get into more casual trail riding with some intense downhill here and there.

Hoping to get a nice bike to get back into riding. I live on Vancouver Island and anyone who has been here probably knows the amazing trails we have. I might start riding Mount Washington as well.

I am currently in contact with a guy selling a 2009 Kona Five-o for $550. It seems like a good deal and a sturdy bike that can put up with my extra pounds (220lbs). I am wondering if that would be a good all around bike and if the price is reasonable for within Canada. What are the differences between the standard and the Deluxe version?

My brother actually has a Kona Five-o. I think it may be a 2007 or 2008. I have rode it a few times and I really like it. Although, at this point I would like anything bigger than my little bmx bike.


----------



## man.on.fire (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my motobecane fantom29 sport. I've had it for a week. Haven't taken it out to the single track yet. Will do so this week.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's my 2012 GF trek Mamba










So far upgrades are

Odi grips
SRAM 990 cassette with 991 chain
Carbon seatpost
Easton vice 100mm stem
About to put on X.9 shifters and rear deraileur

Love this bike to death have put on about 200miles in about 3 months and lost 45lbs

I plan on upgrading the wheelset during the winter maybe some salsa gordos as I'm very rough on wheels already replaced front


----------



## kenrobin (Aug 22, 2012)

I just bought my 2013 Trek Mamba yesterday! My first new bike in over 15 years!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Gratz on weight loss. Might want to check with Chinese carbon29 whhels. Ppl have had them made to be extra burley with more weight.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Originally I posted this in the 'all mountain hardtail thread' but decided this is a better home for it.

This is likely the furthest I am going to upgrade this bike. For now it will be saving cash until I can buy a more 'hardcore' hardtail. I have done what I can to this bike, and it has been much improved over the stock bike I bought it as way back in 2007,

there is still much more to upgrade. like the budget wheels, heavy frame (which also I don't like the geometry on) budget cranks etc etc. ~A good wheelset and frame alone would set me back about 1k

may as well just buy a new bike

upgrades:

rockshox recon 351 u turn coil 130mm
kenda small block 8 2.15 tyres
shimano xt m785 180/160 brakes
superstar nano tech pedals
lizard skin peaty grips

what do you think?


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

kenrobin said:


> I just bought my 2013 Trek Mamba yesterday! My first new bike in over 15 years!


get rid of that kickstand before someone sees you with it!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

New Odi Longneck grips for my Avalanche! because everyone knows black bikes with neon yellow accents ride the fastest :thumbsup: These things look rad in real life!

Might sand the pedals and do a legit neon yellow spray paint on them as well


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

Brodie Energy 2003
All stock except for the wheels and disc brakes.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Here's my budget build, in non working (not working WELL anyway) form. Stupid rear der pivot bolt has too much play and causes the rear chain to skip up a cog when I pedal with any modicum of force.

Guess I'll be forced to upgrade the, admittedly crappy, Acera rear der before I hit the trails...

The factory paintjob was a little rough so I decided to strip it down and repaint. One of the previous owners also drilled holes in the seat stays for some reason so I filled those with JB Weld SteelStik to regain some strength. Using some remaining "Raleigh" decals, I made an anagram and named the bike "Lager", because beer is good 

Also, the wheels are mismatched because I didn't want to use my rear Alex Rims DM18 to get the black paint rubbed off from the rear v-brake. Running a Mavic 221 in the rear at the moment.

Enough of my rambling, here's a pic...










Build so far - (just under $400 total)
Frame/Bike - 2006 Raleigh Mojave 2.0 "Atomic 13 Aluminum" (Kinesis Built)
Fork - 2008 100mm RockShox Tora 302 w/Turnkey Lockout
Crankset - Shimano Deore LX M572
Bottom Bracket - Shimano BB ES-25 Octalink (68mm x 121mm)
Pedals - No-name Alloy Platforms
Front Derailleur - Shimano Tourney (works well enough)
Rear Derailleur - Shimano Acera M360 8 Speed (junk)
Shifters / Brake Levers - Shimano Alivio 8 Speed Shift/Brake Levers
Front Wheelset - Alex Rims DM18 (Shimano Deore Hub)
Rear Wheelset - Mavic 221 (Shimano Deore LX Parallax Hub)
Chain - SRAM PC850 7/8/9 Speed Chain
Cassette - SRAM 8 Speed
Tires - Junk "Mongoose" branded Innova ties (came with the bike)
Skewers - Halo Porkies - Red (still in transit)
Front Brake - Funn EZR (Hayes MX4) Mechanical Disc - 160mm
Rear Brake - Tektro Forged V-Brake
Shifter Cables - Shimano Alivio
Brake Cables - Shimano Alivio
Headset - WTB Momemtum Comp ST
Handlebar - Felt 6061 Aluminum XC Riser Bar 640mm 
Stem	Easton - EA50 110mm / 6-deg rise / 31.8 Clamp
Tape/Grip - Cheap eBay Lock On Grips - Red Clamps (surprisingly decent for $5)
Saddle - WTB Speed V
Seat Post - OEM Raleigh Alloy Seatpost
Seat Post Clamp - Red eBay bolt on collar
Other - "Venzo" Chainstay Protector (shoulda bought a Lizard Skins instead)

I don't plan on doing too much more to this bike

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice. Ice that kickstand though :thumbsup:



kenrobin said:


> I just bought my 2013 Trek Mamba yesterday! My first new bike in over 15 years!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

hit it up with matching pedals, now I'm done for awhile and I'll stop monopolizing the thread


----------



## wade-19 (Aug 24, 2012)

Inspiring stuff ! Great looking bikes


----------



## lxlayton (Aug 22, 2012)

Fishlips Man-O-War Ti

Manufactured by Titus 1996 (I think)


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

2012 Raleigh Talus 4.0

Only upgrade thus far is swapping out the 90?mm stem for a 60mm riser. The reach was too long so that helped immensely but the steering is now also more responsive which is awesome. Oh, and a support bar for a WeeRide child bike seat.


----------



## Motemis (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my first real bike in about 10 years (22 now)

Hope to begin riding a little per day and some on the weekends


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Dundee85 said:


> 2012 Raleigh Talus 4.0
> 
> Only upgrade thus far is swapping out the 90?mm stem for a 60mm riser. The reach was too long so that helped immensely but the steering is now also more responsive which is awesome. Oh, and a support bar for a WeeRide child bike seat.


Holy carp, another Raleigh! Nice Talus, I was pretty fond of the Talus 8.0 before they gave it the axe for their 2013 lineup :madmax:


----------



## chevygonemad (Dec 28, 2010)

DuManchu said:


> Holy carp, another Raleigh! Nice Talus, I was pretty fond of the Talus 8.0 before they gave it the axe for their 2013 lineup :madmax:


I'll post mine as soon as I get 10 posts and it lets me post pictures


----------



## chevygonemad (Dec 28, 2010)

chevygonemad said:


> I'll post mine as soon as I get 10 posts and it lets me post pictures


Better late than never, I guess.

2011 Raleigh Talus 29 Sport

I just put on my first clipless pedals today: Time ATAC Alium Pedals


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*As promised my bike!*

Fully stock as I just picked it up today from my LBS any suggestions in upgrades (besides the fork I already know I will use it til I upgrade the bike) are always welcome  Probably the only 450HT I've seen in the forums.. but I love it!


----------



## JuliusDarius (Aug 20, 2012)

Got my first MTB today! It's a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er! All stock, but I love her!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice ride bro congrats!


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

'12 Felt Nine Flow when I first got her, so far I have only added a saddle bag and bottle cage. Rides awsome and having so much fun.
Next mod, some platform pedals


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> Holy carp, another Raleigh! Nice Talus, I was pretty fond of the Talus 8.0 before they gave it the axe for their 2013 lineup :madmax:


Thanks! Yeah, I don't see Raleigh much. But from what I can tell they're good bikes. Shimano parts, good warranty, and the LBS I bought it from seems really good. The 8.0 and 29 look like nice bikes!


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

I finally bought my first bike at 44 years old. I plan on using it for the trails that are in our development, trailering our 15 month old twin girls around and trying to lose my "baby weight". 
*This is where a picture of a Scott Scale Team would be if I had enough posts.*
I almost didn't get to take it home from REI. It turns out that Scott didn't assemble the hub correctly or something. The mechanic said something about the wrong cones. After a little begging and pleading, he gave me a loaner off of another bike until Scott makes everything right.


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought a Gravity 29point1I put it together and set up the shifters / etc
It's awesome.
Heavy as a tank tho but it's faster than my lighter 26" HT.
go figure

Shifts smooth and the disc brakes don't grab the front wheel and try to pitch you over like a rodeo horse.

Takes a little getting used to if you like to "snap" turns

I love this thing


----------



## chris268 (Aug 13, 2012)

Picked up my first MTB tonight.


----------



## BikesBoardsBrews (Aug 28, 2012)

My rig:

I would like to give a shout out to SwampClub.org of Tampa, FL for donating this bike to me when I was just starting out. It really got MTB'ing to sink it's teeth into me and I am an addict now.

2005 Jamis Eureeka....nothing stock. She has been dubbed "FrankenBike" by those who built her for me.

What she looked like when I first got her:









After a respray to cover up the years of singletrack thrashing:


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

BikesBoardsBrews said:


> My rig:
> 
> I would like to give a shout out to SwampClub.org of Tampa, FL for donating this bike to me when I was just starting out. It really got MTB'ing to sink it's teeth into me and I am an addict now.


Welcome fellow Floridian! Hope to see you out on the trails.


----------



## BikesBoardsBrews (Aug 28, 2012)

IamDefiler said:


> Welcome fellow Floridian! Hope to see you out on the trails.


Maybe someday I will be back in the area...I miss Alaphia, Boyette, and even Flatwoods. Unfortunately, Uncle Sam has other plans for me. I have been in TN for 3 years now and and headed further west to Colorado (which should make for some epic riding!). Rest assured though, the wife and I have plans of coming back to the sunshine state someday!


----------



## rcrscott29 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just bought my first MTB last night, a Marin Sky Trail.
Its entry level but it has some nice components (I think anyway) and it'll get me out for some excersize with my son. I'll post a pic as soon as I can since this is my first post.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> New Odi Longneck grips for my Avalanche! because everyone knows black bikes with neon yellow accents ride the fastest :thumbsup: These things look rad in real life!
> 
> Might sand the pedals and do a legit neon yellow spray paint on them as well


 NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ravensfan (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok- question here. I wanted to make a thread about this but i dont have enough posts. Here's the situation- I'm starting mountain biking at my school this year. I emailed the coach about bikes, and he said the normal renter this year isnt renting. I'll be primarily on singletrack, with "steep climbs" and lots of roots. All of this sounds good to me of course, but my dad recently gave me $600 to get a bike, which again is awesome. The only real problem is that i have no idea what to go for. It would be easy to get a cheap hard tail bike, but again I WILL BE ON THIS BIKE EVERY DAY and i will be riding it as hard as i can every day. I know that its stupid to spring for something like a diamondback for everyday use, but i also dont want to get the crap beat out of me from being on a hard tail every day. Also, weight is a pretty big deal to me. I dont wanna have to hike a bike up the hills, and many entry level bikes are really heavy. I could probably get about 80 bucks swing on the 600 but naturally i dont want to have to. Theres a bike dealership near me, but its small and the guy is pretty much a specialized salesman- is it worth it to go there? I'm a 6'1 Male, I'm 15 and I weigh about 140 lbs. Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

See if your coach knows anyone who's selling. A lot of kids have racer Dads and a lot of them are going to be cycling out their bikes pretty frequently. A lot of racers also tend to give sweetheart deals to junior racers. So you may be able to take your $600 and get an expensive hardtail a couple model years old - hard to start on better equipment than that!


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

What do you think of your talus Dundee? It has been recommended to me by my LBS.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

A good place to start for bikes is dicks sporting goods. they have nice entry level lmtn bikes resonable priced in the $600 range.


----------



## Noob_mtber (Aug 3, 2012)

My Airborne Guardian. I switched out the derailleurs to x7's.


----------



## beowulf62 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Airborne Guardian. I switched out the derailleurs to x7's.[/QUOTE]

top or bottom pull?


----------



## Noob_mtber (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought a high clamp dual pull front derailleur and routed it as a top pull.


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

2001 Raleigh M80 Hardtail - purchased on craigslist for $220

Specs: 
6061 Aluminum hardtail frame
Rock Shox Judy TT fork
Shimano Deore Mega 9 shifters
Deore crankset and front derailleur
Deore LX rear derailleur

Previous owner upgraded stock to:
AlexRims TA19 wheelset with WTB VelociRaptor tires
Shimano M-475 hub and disc brake set

I've upgraded/added:
Shimano CS-M770 9-speed XT 11-34 cassette
Shimano CN-7701 9-speed XTR chain
Specialized 6061 high-rise handlebar
Ebay lock-on grips (not bad for $4) and aluminum bar-ends (from an old bike)
Titus titanium rail saddle

Still in for well under $300 - a pretty good deal for a first "real" MTB IMHO. With the saddlebag, tools, frame mounted pump, etc, it all weighs about 31lbs. No weight weenie for sure, but much lighter than your average dept store bike, and noticeably snappier handling on the trails. :thumbsup:

Bikepedia: BikePedia - 2001 Raleigh M80 Complete Bicycle


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 1, 2012)

Just picked this up from a guy I race road bikes with. He's hardly used it.

2008 Trek 69er...for $500 it seemed like a great deal. He paid 6 or 7 times that.

I'm excited to get out and start riding it after my big road race next weekend.


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

some nice bikes here gonna post mine up when i can!


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

carrera centos


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

handlebar, grips, brake levers and stem upgrade


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice bikes folks!!!!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Latest upgrade:


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

BikesBoardsBrews said:


> My rig:
> 
> I would like to give a shout out to SwampClub.org of Tampa, FL for donating this bike to me when I was just starting out. It really got MTB'ing to sink it's teeth into me and I am an addict now.
> 
> ...


----------



## adan1 (May 13, 2012)

some nice bikes in here


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

LIVZY said:


> carrera centos


never been a fan of red but i really like this one


----------



## BikesBoardsBrews (Aug 28, 2012)

dillwill said:


> BikesBoardsBrews said:
> 
> 
> > My rig:
> ...


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> never been a fan of red but i really like this one


im not a big fan of red either but its a stunning looking bike close up and thats the only colour they do for this model... its a kind of metallic satin finish dark red but it changes and looks totally different colours under different lights...id rather have had a white bike this time but colour doesnt really come into the equation when your on a tight budget! :thumbsup:


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Just picked up a used bike on Friday. First bike in 11 years.










I'm expecting some URT bashing coming my way shortly. LOL

-S


----------



## Littlewolf77 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just picked up a Trek 3700 today, a big upgrade from the Schwinn Mirada I was using. I'll post pics once I get on the PC. Not sure how to upload to Photobucket using the iPad. No upgrades yet,not sure where to begin. I just have to pay a bit on the bike to make it easier on my wife.....lol before I even attempt to start upgrading ...... I know....pedals are going to be the first thing I switch out....sorry...I'm so stoked.....this is my 40th B-day gift.


----------



## Littlewolf77 (Sep 16, 2011)

my new bike Trek 3700










My old bike....she is a Tank


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

the treks much nicer :thumbsup:


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

*My New ride!*

'12 Trek Wahoo... Everything stock.


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I like this pic better


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

just ordered a Rockshox Recon Silver TK 2012 and WTB Weirwolf 2.1 front/rear tires for the Avalanche 3.0! these will be the first substantial upgrades. BB7's and a wheelset will "finish" it for me, at least for the time being


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

these all look nice.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just installed a set of avid elixir1 disc brakes, new peddles, new alex double wall wheel set, new X-fusion rlz 02 rear shock with lock out on my citrus 1999 GT XCR 4000. Deffinetly makes a big difference. Old technology compared to new. I cant wait to install some new front suspension. New stem, sealed head set, new crank set with bash guard is next on my list.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Almost stock Kellys Scarpe White, price is around $500








My first normal bike after a China FS one.


----------



## johnlo (Aug 20, 2012)

hey everyone. i think it is my 1st post. Recently got my first bike. well really 2nd bike, but the first one didnt count since it was for free and it was some cheap bike I got from Free Promo when I purchase a cellular phone 10 years ago. anyway, now I am riding a 2012 Trek 3500 Disc. I am liking it. Still have a lot to learn about bike/parts and blah blah blah. well since i cant post an image yet.. here's the link to my bike.








www . john-lo.com/wpimgs/trek3500_600.jpg


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

flteng965 said:


> I think I like this pic better


Man that looks like some fun riding out there.


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

It is fun. Wore my butt out though. I found sand three inches of sand out there!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BLAMM0 said:


> Almost stock Kellys Scarpe White, price is around $500
> 
> Nice bike!!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

2012 Mamba. Argyle damper mod, awesome $16 seat, Wellgo pedals, Truvativ bars, Kona stem, ODI grips, 36T middle ring w/bashguard. This thing is awesome I enjoy it.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

^hey man what's the argyle damper mod, I have the same bike looking to upgrade the xc32


----------



## Brenok (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry, I don't actually own a camera, so I just stole someone else's photo from Google images.

*2013 Giant Revel 29er 1*










I actually intended to get the 2012 Giant Revel 1, but they were out of stock and was pointed towards its new 29er cousin. I've been riding a ~10-year-old department store mountain bike for months; by comparison, it feels as if upgraded my 1996 Geo Prizm to a Mercedes Benz. Way more comfortable, smooth, and fast. Best of all, no more numb hands.


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I am going to tryout the "Elena Gallegos" trail in Albuquerque tomorrow! Looks like a fun trail.


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice giant!


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's mine. Got it in 09 from the Ft. Hood PX. Not half as nice as most of yall's bikes, but it gets me down the trails.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Lupob6 said:


> ^hey man what's the argyle damper mod, I have the same bike looking to upgrade the xc32


Adds adjustable compression in place of the lockout. Good compliment To the stock rebound adjustment.

Reduced dive under breaking and transformed the fork to better suit me. Before the mod it always felt too soft when unlocked (210lbs) now its 6 way adjustable full soft is like before unlocked, full stiff is basically locked out. I run it 2-3 clicks in from full stiff now. Great mod IMO, I don't need any more fork for what I'm doing.

RockShox Argyle MoCo Adjustable Compression Damper:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors

You can kinda see the adjustment in this pic. Easy to install.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

^I was thinking of upgrading the spring to x-firm black as I'm 250 and find the fork a little bouncy. 

Do you think this damper would help me more than the spring? 

Appreciate the help


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Damper just adds the ability to fine tune. It was enough for me to not want to try different oil or springs. 

I dislike the on/off of the stock fork. For your weight try the spring and maybe oil first.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my 05 Raleigh m80 I bought it used on Craigslist for $275. This is also my first mtb. Since this picture I've put a wtb rocket v seat on and shimano spd pedals on. Soon I plan to take that stupid shock seat post off. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Avid BB7








Next project is to snag an air fork


----------



## Roewyn (Aug 18, 2003)

*My Canny!*

Here's my current setup... nothing fancy or pretentious, but not embarrassing either... pretty good for the little bit of XC I like to do.  Bought the bike for about $200 originally and stripped everything off it that I hated, which was nearly everything major. Cannondale M500 frame, Manitou Black fork (which I'm not sure if I actually like - it has a lot of 'wobble' which really freaks me out), Truvativ FireX crank & a SRAM X4 drive train. Poopy little VBrakes since I'd feel silly with discs and a poopy set of wheels.

Currently shopping around for a new wheelset. Thinking about a set of Rhyno Lites laced on some XTR hubs - I had a pair on my last bike, which I really liked. Good "value" rims for the recreational yet somewhat serious bike person (I don't race, but I do ride a lot).

In the background is my hubby's Giant XTC with all stock components, which are nothing to sneeze at, but again, nothing super fancy either... Raceface crank, RockShox Recon fork, SRAM X5 train, etc.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is your fork backwards?


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

NIce bike 13MWZ, I've been to Hood. Hot and dry. 1A171.


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> Avid BB7
> Next project is to snag an air fork


I plan to do the same to my Marlin.


----------



## Roewyn (Aug 18, 2003)

Lupob6 said:


> Is your fork backwards?


Nope. The brace is just in back as opposed to in front.

Actually makes me wonder if this is why I get so much flex in it...


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

2012 Specialized Hardrock 29er Disc:
Forte SS conversion kit
2010 Rockshox Reba Team

But you can call her Charlene :thumbsup:


----------



## B1llBatt (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's mine. Not sure it's exactly entry level, but I am for sure. And I bought it fairly used for a great price so I think it qualifies. :thumbsup:

SRAM Rocket (gripshift)
Full XTR
Avid juicy 7 brakes
FSA Carbon bars
DT Swiss XR 4.1d wheels
Onyx Race hubs
ceramic bearings
Specialized prototype rubber
New Specialized saddle
Thompson setback seatpost
Chris King headset


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

some good looking MTBs. I'm having a pretty good time with mine.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Roewyn said:


> Nope. The brace is just in back as opposed to in front.
> 
> Actually makes me wonder if this is why I get so much flex in it...


Nope. Its probably a Manitou fork. That brand makes them like that for some reason.


----------



## Roewyn (Aug 18, 2003)

Millfox said:


> Nope. Its probably a Manitou fork. That brand makes them like that for some reason.


Yup. It's a Manitou. I used to ride on a RockShox Duke, but that thing was incredibly heavy... the Manitou was the best one in my price range at the time and I've got no complaints aside from the flex.


----------



## Trail~Tail (Sep 10, 2012)

*Noob*

Im to new and they wont let me post a pic of my new trek 

So I need to write this post to get to 10


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

flteng965 said:


> NIce bike 13MWZ, I've been to Hood. Hot and dry. 1A171.


Oh yea? My Dad was 1A back in the day. Small World.


----------



## Dan79S (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my bike, it's a 2012 Trek 4500.









The only upgrade I made was to the chain, I swapped out the stock chain for a SRAM 951. I've also been adjusting a lot of stuff. After a half dozen rides, I finally have the saddle height/angle/position, shifters, & brake levers were I want them.

I've also put together the following pack list (accessories) for my rides.


*on me *
* helmet
* gloves
* safty glasses

*on the frame*
* two 24 oz. Bottles
* Lezyne hv drive (medium) mini pump
* bars/head mountable led light

*in the saddle bag*
* phone
* keys
* id/drivers licence
* crankbrothers 17 multi tool
* Leatherman Wingman
* extra tube
* two tire levers
* six alcohol whiles for cleaning hands and tubes
* three tire boots
* a glueless patch kit
* three extra chain links
* two powerlinks
* helmet mount for light
* two dozen large zip ties
* four heavy duty shop towels for clean up and they also act like moving blankets in the bag
* five feet of self adherent medical wrap (can be a good substitute duct tape)
* four medical cleansing wipes
* four large band-aids 
* four medium band-aids 
* four small band-aids
* four packets of WoundSeal
* four 3in. X 4in. non-stick pads​


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just picked up a transition dirtbag for cheap. When i got it the paint was terrible. Tons of scratches and shuttle marks and i wanted to change it a bit and make it my own so i tore it down and painted it then reassembled it all on my own. Pretty cool and a good way to learn the bike as i've never had one before. The front derailleur ended up being pretty tricky but i got it in the end.

Before ( previous owner took the best possible shot haha)










How it is now. No flash, just how i wanted it.


----------



## mavtek (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my old Rockhopper, I upgraded the Fork with a Manitou Minute 140mm via Ebay, upgraded the brakes to Nashbar mechanical disks, Shimano clipless, and Graphite flat bar from Easton.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Dan79S said:


> This is my bike, it's a 2012 Trek 4500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that is a lot of stuff...
Id trim that just for the sake of being able to fit something else in there need be. 24 zip ties is a lot, and that's coming from someone who loves using zipties ​


----------



## Dan79S (Aug 15, 2012)

Jaysop said:


> Wow that is a lot of stuff...
> Id trim that just for the sake of being able to fit something else in there need be. 24 zip ties is a lot, and that's coming from someone who loves using zipties


They take up almost no space actually, The bag has two spandex straps on the inside across the top, and the are perfect. They let me spread the zip ties out side by side, so they are out of the way.

I still got some space, what else should I try and shove in there?


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

Love the 2012 Giant Revel 0. My 2nd time riding. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Dan79S said:


> They take up almost no space actually, The bag has two spandex straps on the inside across the top, and the are perfect. They let me spread the zip ties out side by side, so they are out of the way.
> 
> I still got some space, what else should I try and shove in there?


You seem like a well prepared guy. Maybe just a few beers in there for "just in case" :thumbsup:


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's what I got so far...
Manitou Tower Pro 120
Easton Haven wheelset
Specialized Purgatory and the Captain tubeless tires
Avid Elixir 7 brakes
Serfas seat


----------



## Trail~Tail (Sep 10, 2012)

*My first real bike*

Just picked it up a few days ago, gotta start biking in style!!!

My Trek Sawyer, love this thing.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

Trail~Tail said:


> Just picked it up a few days ago, gotta start biking in style!!!
> 
> My Trek Sawyer, love this thing.


That would be a tight fixie or a single speed!


----------



## jt882 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's my first mountain bike, a Trek Cobia. I've upgraded to a WTB seat, ODI Rogue grips, and Diamondback Bigfoot pedals.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

how much did this thing cost you?



jfo9 said:


> Just picked up a transition dirtbag for cheap. When i got it the paint was terrible. Tons of scratches and shuttle marks and i wanted to change it a bit and make it my own so i tore it down and painted it then reassembled it all on my own. Pretty cool and a good way to learn the bike as i've never had one before. The front derailleur ended up being pretty tricky but i got it in the end.
> 
> Before ( previous owner took the best possible shot haha)
> 
> ...


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

jfo9 said:


> How it is now. No flash, just how i wanted it.


sweet looking bike!


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

just got a used 2009 specialized rockhopper no upgrades to it. but i do want to add disk brakes since it didnt come with them and also a dirt jumping fork. and it does need new tires. lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
You'll need new wheels to do disc brakes.

If you want a dirt jump bike, get a dirt jump bike. They show up used too. Probably cheaper to get one that already has the brakes and fork you want than the brakes and fork will cost aftermarket.


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

this bike came with them but where taken off and v brakes added idk why the previous owner would do that. would you still need new wheels?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I already have wheels, thank you.

I can't tell if you'd need new wheels or not. Look for disc rotor mounts on the left sides of your hubs. Start your own thread and post a clear, close pic if you aren't sure.


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

it does have mounts. like i said the previous owner said he took off the disk brakes and put on the v brakes.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> You'll need new wheels to do disc brakes.
> 
> If you want a dirt jump bike, get a dirt jump bike. They show up used too. Probably cheaper to get one that already has the brakes and fork you want than the brakes and fork will cost aftermarket.


I dirt jump the heck out of my GT XCR 4000. But that rock hopper looks like the top tube is quite high and straight. My bike sits similar to a DJ MTN bike even for its age (99')

I will soon be installing lock out rear shock and a larger 140mm set of forks with lock out also. Anyway, all my friends are pretty impressed when the guy on a 26" starts hitting the jumps and getting more air than the 20" BMX. i get a kick out of it. :thumbsup:They are trying to have me rebuild my 20" Fit Bike Co frame up again.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

mr_z said:


> it does have mounts. like i said the previous owner said he took off the disk brakes and put on the v brakes.


I bought a set of Brand Spankin New hydraulic Avid elixar disc brakes from hong kong off ebay for $99 shipped to my house. (160mm rotors included). Such a good investment. The difference is amazing. Also i can nose wheelies much easier now.


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

akacoke said:


> how much did this thing cost you?


Not to much i got a really solid deal on it. Needs a little work but not much. Rear cassette, some cables, tires not to far down the road, and i'm thinking about switching it to a 1x9 but not sure yet.

Thanks eric


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

jfo9 said:


> Not to much i got a really solid deal on it. Needs a little work but not much. Rear cassette, some cables, tires not to far down the road, and i'm thinking about switching it to a 1x9 but not sure yet.
> 
> Thanks eric


nice, was just so curious about the price. when you said dirt cheap im thinking in the 200-300 range.

congrats on the new ride , looks tough.

here is a lil freeride/commuter i just put together, new to the game , dont know if youd consider this entry level MTB, to me its fancy


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

1999 Schwinn Moab 2 Frame
Rock Shox Judy Fork
Rock Shox Seat Post
Specialized BG Saddle (switched out factory SDG Belair seat)
Titec HellBent XC Handle Bars w/ Bontrager Bar Ends (added the bars)
27-speed (3x9)
Shimano XTR Rear Derailleur
Shimano Deore LX Front Derailleur
Shimano XTR V-Brake Rear w/ Kool Stop Pads (switched out the rim-eating shimano pads  best upgrade done!)
Shimano Hydraulic Disc Brake Front M525
Serfas Drifter Tires 1.5"
Mavic XC225 Front Wheel w/ Shimano Deore XT hubs
Mavic XC138 Rear Wheel w/ Shimano Parallax hubs
Shimano Deore LX Cranks
Shimano DX Clipless Pedals










was it a good buy at $300? bike is in immaculate condition.. just that it's a '99 frame which concerns me

will switch out tires for trail rides btw :thumbsup:


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

akacoke: Yeah i paid 200 for it. Got it from a friend who got it from someone else so i'm the third owner. Rides great it's just a pain to pedal because of the beat cassette but other than that it's awesome. So far i've hit a gap that is about 15-18 feet and a couple that are in the 10-12 foot range. I'm loving riding it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

db_8 said:


> 1999 Schwinn Moab 2 Frame


Schwinn goes through periods when they're trying to capture more of the enthusiast market and periods when they pretty much suck. 1999 was a period when they were trying for some more serious customers, and the Moab was a mid-level frame in that line. I had the Mesa, which was the next one down. The Homegrown, which is the next one up, has a cult following.

I wouldn't worry about it. 

The parts pick is a bit of a grab bag, but as long as you understand everything and how it goes together, ride it and be happy.


----------



## cluelessrider (Sep 14, 2012)

Some good looking bikes on here.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

jfo9 said:


> akacoke: Yeah i paid 200 for it. Got it from a friend who got it from someone else so i'm the third owner. Rides great it's just a pain to pedal because of the beat cassette but other than that it's awesome. So far i've hit a gap that is about 15-18 feet and a couple that are in the 10-12 foot range. I'm loving riding it.


damn, thats a killer deal. i got some 9sp chains and cassette for sale, only 100miles on them, i upgraded to lighter road cassette.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Schwinn goes through periods when they're trying to capture more of the enthusiast market and periods when they pretty much suck. 1999 was a period when they were trying for some more serious customers, and the Moab was a mid-level frame in that line. I had the Mesa, which was the next one down. The Homegrown, which is the next one up, has a cult following.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> The parts pick is a bit of a grab bag, but as long as you understand everything and how it goes together, ride it and be happy.


thanks! glad to know the frame is dependable. yes, i've been learning alot about it. pretty happy with the components as the previous owner seemed to have built this bike good. will enjoy it as much as i can.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

jfo9 said:


> akacoke: Yeah i paid 200 for it. Got it from a friend who got it from someone else so i'm the third owner. Rides great it's just a pain to pedal because of the beat cassette but other than that it's awesome. So far i've hit a gap that is about 15-18 feet and a couple that are in the 10-12 foot range. I'm loving riding it.


:thumbsup: Unbelievable Bike!:blush:


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

db_8 said:


> thanks! glad to know the frame is dependable. yes, i've been learning alot about it. pretty happy with the components as the previous owner seemed to have built this bike good. will enjoy it as much as i can.


First Mod I would perform: Remove bull handles.
2nd: New tire treads.
3rd. RIDE HARD
4th:  Smile alot.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was working on my bike last night. I just installed a new x fusion rlz oz shock with lock out. It has .5" more travel than the previous old fox coil shock.

Shes deffinelty getting pretty.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is my 2011 Trek Gary Fisher Advance. I bought it used from a friend with a Sarris Bones rack for $375. I think I got a pretty good deal. I love the bike and really enjoy riding. The only thing I have done is add a mount for my Motoactv and lube the chain.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice ride bro!!


----------



## laxplayer9009 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Need New Bike*

Just had my old hardtail Marin of 6 years fall apart. The whole rear derail-er or whatever its called broke off of the frame taking with it a portion of the frame where the wheels attach. Definitely in need of a full suspension bike with the kind of riding that I do, but not really sure what to get. I love biking but no way am i spending over $2000 on a bike, i could get a decent dirt bike for that kind of money.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

laxplayer9009 said:


> Just had my old hardtail Marin of 6 years fall apart. The whole rear derail-er or whatever its called broke off of the frame taking with it a portion of the frame where the wheels attach. Definitely in need of a full suspension bike with the kind of riding that I do, but not really sure what to get. I love biking but no way am i spending over $2000 on a bike, i could get a decent dirt bike for that kind of money.
> 
> Any thoughts?


So get the dirt bike....seems like it must be a better investment.


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

my stock Airborne Guardian with wellgo mg-1's. it's a newborn. hasn't seen daylight yet. the random/infrequent texas rain isn't going to help this weekend either.


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)

Kona Mahuna

Removed reflectors and lots of random stickers...need to get her durty!

I like how my user name from 3 years ago would be a good name for this bike.

GREENY!


----------



## thricenotrice (Sep 17, 2010)

First Mtn bike was a 2005 or so Giant Warp DS2 (which I am currently selling on CL if anybodys in socal and wants it  )
Swapped out the wheels and converted it to mech disc brakes, upgraded the fork to a 145mm travel, changed the saddle (woo!), and swapped it to clipless shimano pedals.
Treated me well, but I have upgraded to a 2009 Giant Reign X1 this past week and am in love.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

swl7 said:


> my stock Airborne Guardian with wellgo mg-1's. it's a newborn. hasn't seen daylight yet. the random/infrequent texas rain isn't going to help this weekend either.


Sweet bike!!! Where you at in tx? I'm in austin poured all day today....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

My old 01 Iron Horse Flagstaff. I've kept it around as the spare bike and anytime we upgrade one of our bikes the old parts make their way down to the IH. Currently it is setup as a 69er since the 26er front wheel tocoed on us the last time somebody borrowed it. I had the spare 29er fork so I figured I'd give it a shot. Seems to work pretty well but I think it needs a longer stem now, little twitchy and I feel a bit cramped riding it.


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> Sweet bike!!! Where you at in tx? I'm in austin poured all day today....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm in austin as well. the weather was nice. the rain not so nice.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

My 2009 f6


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

reedfe said:


> 2012 Specialized Hardrock 29er Disc:
> Forte SS conversion kit
> 2010 Rockshox Reba Team
> 
> But you can call her Charlene :thumbsup:


Had this same bike. Great bike, sold it for a full suspension bike.


----------



## pichibam (Sep 9, 2012)

2011 cannondale sl3 purchased last week. Any reccomended upgrades from the seasoned riders?. Will be using bike for trail and pavement


----------



## pichibam (Sep 9, 2012)

Wifes gt avalanche


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

^ No triple triangle on that Avalanche?


----------



## pichibam (Sep 9, 2012)

whats a triple triangle?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

pichibam said:


> whats a triple triangle?


It's the traditional way GT makes their frames

http://www.gtbicycles.com/2013/bikes/mountain/trail/avalanche-2-0


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Raleigh Talus 4.0 at Prescott, AZ #305 Trailhead.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

My humble ride:
Polygon extrada 5.0
Added CrankBrothers bar and Koryak stem with lock-on grips.


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

1997 Cannondale M500

Mint condition, off craigslist for $120. took it to my local trails (markham park S.FL) and I was the only rigid out there. out my group, a gary fisher blew a tire and a brand new specialized had the chain slip off. neither was a big deal but i had to point out how my 15 yr old bike rode flawlessly lol.


----------



## crabman (Sep 17, 2012)

*First Legit MTB*

2002 Cannondale F500 CAD2

Very lightly used and front shock has a ton of life left. Already loving this bike!


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is my first moutain bike...


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice bikes y'all got here. I will post mine in a bit as soon as I have 10 posts


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got some new BB7's and rotors for my '12 Marlin.


----------



## TheVirtualDude (Sep 5, 2012)

I just picked this one up this evening. It's a bit scratched up but it's an upgrade from my cheapy Pacific bike. Saw it on CL and thought I don't have much to lose. The guy I bought it from said it was two years old but I don't know much more about it. If anyone know please enlighten me. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my first real mtb, '12 Giant Talon 29er 1. I've been riding a Giant Roam 1 for recreation before I got this. I think the first upgrades will be the pedals and seat!


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

TheVirtualDude said:


> I just picked this one up this evening. It's a bit scratched up but it's an upgrade from my cheapy Pacific bike. Saw it on CL and thought I don't have much to lose. The guy I bought it from said it was two years old but I don't know much more about it. If anyone know please enlighten me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


by the color and frame design, it looks to be a 2004. heres the specs

BikePedia - 2004 Specialized Hardrock Sport Complete Bicycle


----------



## TheVirtualDude (Sep 5, 2012)

How could you tell this was an 04. The guy I bought it from said it was only two years old. I'm new at this so pardon my ignorance. Do you think it was worth the $80 I paid for it with the scratches? 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

TheVirtualDude said:


> How could you tell this was an 04. The guy I bought it from said it was only two years old. I'm new at this so pardon my ignorance. Do you think it was worth the $80 I paid for it with the scratches?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


like I said, the frame design. If you search through the new years you'll see how they redesigned the frame. also companies tend to change colors on their bikes yearly. as far as picking it up for $80, I would have done that deal.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

TheVirtualDude said:


> How could you tell this was an 04. The guy I bought it from said it was only two years old. I'm new at this so pardon my ignorance. Do you think it was worth the $80 I paid for it with the scratches?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


$80 would have been a steal if it was a 2 year old Spec. But since its really 8-9 years old (the seller lied, or has the worlds worst sense of time, or its stolen) thats an ok price. It depends on condition. You could always take it to a bike shop and ask them if they think it needs anything and if they can get parts, and what they think its worth. If they give you bad news, take it back to the seller and throw it at him.

If we are talking scratches in the paint only, that is nothing to worry about. The frame won't rust (aluminum), and you'll scratch it more yourself.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

This is actually my first bike(at 44). I had to share a bike with my 5 brothers growing up.


----------



## TheVirtualDude (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh gosh. It so unfortunate that some people can be so dishonest. Even the mother of the kid said it was just a couple years ago. I guess it's also my carelessness to not have brought someone more experienced with me. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

This is an inspiring thread, in an odd way. I don't have my bike yet, but I'm going to my LBS tomorrow to order my 2013 Trek Mamba, which took a lot of researching and mind changing to actually settle on. It'll be my first "real" bike, but I've been tearing it up on department store bikes for quite some time. I look forward to posting up my pictures when I have the bike/proper amount of posts.


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

BB7's & HS1 Rotors


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

ODI Rouge ATV grips. I work at a motorcycle dealership so I bought these instead of MTB grips at dealer cost and saved some money.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

New stem, bar and grips.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's my newly upgraded 2011 GT Avalanche 3.0, AKA Gin & Tonic AKA G-Tank AKA Master Shredder:










*New upgrades:*
Fork: Rockshox Recon Silver TK 2012
Brakes: Avid BB7 2012
Wheelset: Mavic Crossride UB Disc 2011
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 2.1
-also cut my seatpost to reduce a bit of weight

*Old upgrades:*
Pedals: Blacklabel Gas Pedals
Grips: Odi Longneck (Fluoro Yellow)
Seat Clamp: Cannondale non-QR
Chainstay Protector: Lizard Skins

This thing is now officially a beast.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

ky_savage said:


> BB7's & HS1 Rotors


did you order these from modifiedbicycles or modifiedcomponents on ebay?

the bolt bag looks exactly like mine


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^btw I ordered a set of 2 BB7, 160 HS1 rotors and such for $75 with shipping. Wish it was from your store though...


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

David C said:


> ^^btw I ordered a set of 2 BB7, 160 HS1 rotors and such for $75 with shipping. Wish it was from your store though...


no problem, i know fibica has cheap prices, they used to sell the BB7 with rotors for around $88 shipped, just couple months ago they dropped their price dramatically . the reason behind that is most the BB7s on the market in china now has aftermarket pads

also i can guarantee you, all the avid brand rotors ships from china is fake. my family run the biggest bicycle retail/distribution in mainland , they tell me the shady side of business, the only way to get authentic avid rotors in bulk is to order 100 thousand minimum each time , because the sram plant has to switch their entire production line for any rotor model you order.

if any one is interested i can post a few photos of the fake rotors and authentic pads.


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

akacoke said:


> did you order these from modifiedbicycles or modifiedcomponents on ebay?
> 
> the bolt bag looks exactly like mine


I did. Modifiedbicycles and Modifiedcomponents.


----------



## .HaVoK. (Sep 13, 2012)

My 2013 Wahoo 29er with All Mountain aspirations.




Bontrager 70mm Stem
Odi Ruffian Lock Ons
DMR V8 Flats
Origin 8 Saddle
DIY Inner Tube Chainstay Protector


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

Tjdunklee said:


> My Iron Horse Warrior 5.0 that I bought from Rscycle.com. It has been a solid bike which has kept up with most of my friend's much more expensive rigs. Upgrades include:
> 
> Several Pounds of dust
> Chunks of Colorado Rock
> Many foreign objects stuck in chain


Love the upgrades :thumbsup:


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

ky_savage said:


> I did. Modifiedbicycles and Modifiedcomponents.


cool, haha, im the seller, me and my girl runs both stores .


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

New fork 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ky_savage (Aug 19, 2012)

akacoke said:


> cool, haha, im the seller, me and my girl runs both stores .


Cool man! I'll be back for sure. Haha


----------



## Cavpilot (Aug 30, 2012)

I posted this on the General Noob board but I wanted to post these picks here as well since this is my first mountain bike. I'm a long time roadie. 

I built it up starting with the Specialized Rockhopper 29er Expert Frame. Added XTR shifters brakes and derailleur. The Fork is a Rock Shox Reba Team. The wheels are Stans Flows laced to Hope Pro II hubs. The rubber is Geax Saguaro.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> New fork
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


nice was gonna ask if your were gonna sell your old one then remember yours is a 29er


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

akacoke said:


> no problem, i know fibica has cheap prices, they used to sell the BB7 with rotors for around $88 shipped, just couple months ago they dropped their price dramatically . the reason behind that is most the BB7s on the market in china now has aftermarket pads
> 
> also i can guarantee you, all the avid brand rotors ships from china is fake. my family run the biggest bicycle retail/distribution in mainland , they tell me the shady side of business, the only way to get authentic avid rotors in bulk is to order 100 thousand minimum each time , because the sram plant has to switch their entire production line for any rotor model you order.
> 
> if any one is interested i can post a few photos of the fake rotors and authentic pads.


Yeah, I'd be interested to see them. While the package already got home, I'm not going back home actually for 2-3 more weeks, so I'll ask my brother to take pictures. If those rotors ain't good, I'll just return the thing and ask for refund. Same for the pads. That's the magic of eBay; never know what you're actually buying 

Thanks man 

Btw your Yakuza turned out... kinda unexpected lol. I wasn't hoping for that red flashy, but I still easily see the uber steep HT angle... How much travel you put in the front ? I was thinking about making a custom angleset to gain a few degrees and maybe offset shock mounting hardware too. It's so technical trails around here I have a hell of a time going down drops and stuff, even worst at low speed in twitchy rocks. But for jumping around, that's fun.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

warrior737 said:


> I was working on my bike last night. I just installed a new x fusion rlz oz shock with lock out. It has .5" more travel than the previous old fox coil shock.
> 
> Shes deffinelty getting pretty.


Geez, what size frame do you have there ? And I hope you didn't changed the eye to eye length of the rear shock otherwise you'll throw the i-drive suspension out of whack and off balance. And you mentioned a 140mm fork coming up ?


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

My Windsor Cliff 29er from BikesDirect.com, I got at the beginning of the Summer.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> nice was gonna ask if your were gonna sell your old one then remember yours is a 29er


you can make a hybrid.....29/26er 

on a side note I do have some brake pads for you though


----------



## ATVMXR (May 19, 2012)

My new Airborne Guardian

Only upgrades so far are VP components pedals
I do have a lizard skins chain stay protector on the way as well as a quick release seat post clamp.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

David C said:


> Yeah, I'd be interested to see them. While the package already got home, I'm not going back home actually for 2-3 more weeks, so I'll ask my brother to take pictures. If those rotors ain't good, I'll just return the thing and ask for refund. Same for the pads. That's the magic of eBay; never know what you're actually buying
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Btw your Yakuza turned out... kinda unexpected lol. I wasn't hoping for that red flashy, but I still easily see the uber steep HT angle... How much travel you put in the front ? I was thinking about making a custom angleset to gain a few degrees and maybe offset shock mounting hardware too. It's so technical trails around here I have a hell of a time going down drops and stuff, even worst at low speed in twitchy rocks. But for jumping around, that's fun.


ill get some pix of the rotors and pads tonight, the HT angle looks pretty steep in that one pix, because the angle i took the shot, and the bar is actually turned a bit. ill measure the actual angle later too, see how it turn out with a shorter shock and 170mm travel fork , i just bought a 160mm uturn domain. it will change the angle too

just measured the HT angle , with 8.5 ete shock and 170mm fork, its at 65


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad to be part of the forum, here's my stock 2012 4300. 

Any suggestions on future upgrades would be noted, thanks!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ they'll all tell you to take those reflectors off 
i'd suggest raising that saddle and getting the plastic pedals off (get some pinned bmx flats at least. so you dont slip off)


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Stock clamp got really weak when the shim got thin. Shouldn't have issues with this one.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

akacoke said:


> ill get some pix of the rotors and pads tonight, the HT angle looks pretty steep in that one pix, because the angle i took the shot, and the bar is actually turned a bit. ill measure the actual angle later too, see how it turn out with a shorter shock and 170mm travel fork , i just bought a 160mm uturn domain. it will change the angle too
> 
> just measured the HT angle , with 8.5 ete shock and 170mm fork, its at 65


Damn that's sweet... Wish mine was that slack. I think the stock setup with 8.75 shock and 150mm fork gives about 69° or so...

I ask my brother about the rotors and pads he got, and he said they seem to be like any other pads/rotors we have... They were purchased on eBay, but not from Fibica, from another store I don't remember the name, I'll have to check and get back to ya.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

David C said:


> Damn that's sweet... Wish mine was that slack. I think the stock setup with 8.75 shock and 150mm fork gives about 69° or so...
> 
> I ask my brother about the rotors and pads he got, and he said they seem to be like any other pads/rotors we have... They were purchased on eBay, but not from Fibica, from another store I don't remember the name, I'll have to check and get back to ya.


too bad i didnt measure the HTA with stock shock. with the current set up , the bike feels slower/harder to turn for low speed tight corners, feels better, more stable around high speed corner . i didnt notice that much of a difference for climbing

im glad your stuff is legit. i dont know if you got G3 or HS1. if there is no production date on G3 , its definitely fake. as for the fake HS1, the print of words are bold , messy and its like painted on there. the real ones with markings neat and thin, looks more like laser etched .

the surface finish on the fake one has deep/one way cuts just like tektro rotors, they dont stop as good as the real ones. requires a lot of break in time. its not that hard to tell them apart for me .

here is couple pix of fake HS1 rotors


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ they'll all tell you to take those reflectors off
> i'd suggest raising that saddle and getting the plastic pedals off (get some pinned bmx flats at least. so you dont slip off)


I would have taken the reflectors off but I like riding at night through the neighborhood with the family and I don't trust the local drivers! Hahaha

Yeah the saddle is lowered a little bit because I let a shorter buddy check it out and the pedals are actually alloy Wellgos. Not the greatest pedals but not the worst either. All in all, with my limited knowledge of other brands, levels, and parts, I think the 4300 is very good for both street and trails. The best part is that I didn't have to take out a loan to buy it and that's what the entry level bike is all about! :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

akacoke said:


> too bad i didnt measure the HTA with stock shock. with the current set up , the bike feels slower/harder to turn for low speed tight corners, feels better, more stable around high speed corner . i didnt notice that much of a difference for climbing
> 
> im glad your stuff is legit. i dont know if you got G3 or HS1. if there is no production date on G3 , its definitely fake. as for the fake HS1, the print of words are bold , messy and its like painted on there. the real ones with markings neat and thin, looks more like laser etched .
> 
> ...


Well I don't know yet if the rotors are legit or not. They are 160 HS1. I'll have my brother compare them to what you gave me here. Thanks for the info 

Mine at 150 isn't that bad for urban assault and goofing around stairways and such, but as soon as you hit the trails it's a real ***** to climb and pig to control on low speed technical stuff, even worst if you try to just bomb through. I guess my skills also play a lot, but I demo'd a 2006 RM Slayer SXC 30 that has similar specs (including the same fork) and geo, but a bit slacker and more progressive rear travel with air shock and on the exact same trails and climbs it was a lot faster climbing and more confident and better handling in both low and moderate high speed gnar.

But climbing still gonna suck no matter what


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

David C said:


> Well I don't know yet if the rotors are legit or not. They are 160 HS1. I'll have my brother compare them to what you gave me here. Thanks for the info
> 
> Mine at 150 isn't that bad for urban assault and goofing around stairways and such, but as soon as you hit the trails it's a real ***** to climb and pig to control on low speed technical stuff, even worst if you try to just bomb through. I guess my skills also play a lot, but I demo'd a 2006 RM Slayer SXC 30 that has similar specs (including the same fork) and geo, but a bit slacker and more progressive rear travel with air shock and on the exact same trails and climbs it was a lot faster climbing and more confident and better handling in both low and moderate high speed gnar.
> 
> But climbing still gonna suck no matter what


i think corner ability has a lot to do with braking and weight shifting. by no means im a pro or anything close. im still a noob. but watching those DH video. i always see pro racers drift thru the corners, also switch the body by a lot. i dont know about your yakuza, it feels like mine has a fairly high BB, that might be the reason it corners slow. i have no other comparison beside my previous HTs. i got some minitou swinger 4 way shock and a domain, once they are installed , i will report the ride change.

the fake rotors i posted are the most common ones in the market, but there are several others. just keep in mind the real rotor weight within 1-2 grams differences. fake ones weight all over the place. like i said, there is no other ways to order bulk avid rotors but ordering 100 thousand at once. otherwise, its gotta be the retail ones ordered from taiwan . the cost for those is more than what they sell them for, i never bought from them off ebay, but i can almost be sure, that they are not real. as for the pads, id look at minor details, my people in china told me the fake pads looks the same as real. unless the BB7s are sealed in sram tape , they wouldnt even trust it.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm an ex-department store rider that finally got a grip. I did a lot of researching before buying my first "real" bike, and I'm extremely happy with my choice, the 2013 Trek Mamba. I've had it for about four days and have put about 60 miles on it on/off the road. I've never ridden a 29er before this one, but I'm so glad I opted for one.


----------



## alazamboozle (Sep 23, 2012)

sweet bikes!


----------



## idon'tlikepink (Aug 9, 2012)

I am very new to mountain biking and this is my first bike other then a bmx bike from when I was young. don't mind the mess in the background my house is under construction.

2011 Cannondale Women's Trail SL3


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Trav_Rad said:


> My Windsor Cliff 29er from BikesDirect.com, I got at the beginning of the Summer.


Man that look like a fun place to ride


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ they'll all tell you to take those reflectors off
> i'd suggest raising that saddle and getting the plastic pedals off (get some pinned bmx flats at least. so you dont slip off)


Yep, ditch the reflectors and get some pedals. With the stock pedals, my foot seemed to love flying off when hitting roots going uphill.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

got bored. I'm pretty sure this is more of a down grade than an upgrade. wahoo 26er with marlin 29er fork and front wheel. This was my first mtn bike and it makes my right (bad) knee hurt after a few miles no matter how I set it up. I've just been playing with it, sticking random parts on seeing how they change the handling.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

akacoke said:


> i think corner ability has a lot to do with braking and weight shifting. by no means im a pro or anything close. im still a noob. but watching those DH video. i always see pro racers drift thru the corners, also switch the body by a lot. i dont know about your yakuza, it feels like mine has a fairly high BB, that might be the reason it corners slow. i have no other comparison beside my previous HTs. i got some minitou swinger 4 way shock and a domain, once they are installed , i will report the ride change.
> 
> the fake rotors i posted are the most common ones in the market, but there are several others. just keep in mind the real rotor weight within 1-2 grams differences. fake ones weight all over the place. like i said, there is no other ways to order bulk avid rotors but ordering 100 thousand at once. otherwise, its gotta be the retail ones ordered from taiwan . the cost for those is more than what they sell them for, i never bought from them off ebay, but i can almost be sure, that they are not real. as for the pads, id look at minor details, my people in china told me the fake pads looks the same as real. unless the BB7s are sealed in sram tape , they wouldnt even trust it.


Mine also felt like my BB is way high in the sky compared to other bikes I ride. I tried that bike on World Cup DH tracks and with 150mm fork, you have to be a hell of a guy to actually go fast. I was always on the brakes coz I could manage the drops and tight rooty switchbacks at DH speed. Plus I'm no mean a DH rider too and that's not a DH bike. I'd like to switch the frame with a AM one, so I'll stick to it as is till I get enough money for the new frame. But I'm interested to hear more about this bike and the ways to tune it.

The rotors sells for no less than $20 each for 160mm right from the distributor, so unless they order as a distributor, it's odd they can sell them $10 each and still be in business. I'll double-check them and let you know. The pads, I don't have a clue since I didn't saw them at all yet. Will only be back home in 2 weeks, now I'm in the back-country with my girl


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I just upgraded to these pedals.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

David C said:


> Mine also felt like my BB is way high in the sky compared to other bikes I ride. I tried that bike on World Cup DH tracks and with 150mm fork, you have to be a hell of a guy to actually go fast. I was always on the brakes coz I could manage the drops and tight rooty switchbacks at DH speed. Plus I'm no mean a DH rider too and that's not a DH bike. I'd like to switch the frame with a AM one, so I'll stick to it as is till I get enough money for the new frame. But I'm interested to hear more about this bike and the ways to tune it.
> 
> The rotors sells for no less than $20 each for 160mm right from the distributor, so unless they order as a distributor, it's odd they can sell them $10 each and still be in business. I'll double-check them and let you know. The pads, I don't have a clue since I didn't saw them at all yet. Will only be back home in 2 weeks, now I'm in the back-country with my girl


i think the yakuza is supposed to be a DH/FR bike, unfortunately the geo is not very forgiving for noob like me. but its all good for me, im not doing anything crazy on it as im still learning a lot on riding. some point in the future i will probably switch the frame to intense Uzzi or devinci Wilson. at this point i just wanna play with the settings see how everything effect the bike.

the price you mentioned is perfectly right, but dealing with manufacturers you can buy large quantity at good price. the distributors in US have some OEM stuffs for cheap, but its definitely not as cheap as buying from the factory/distributors in Asia. most Chinese ebay sellers are in for a quick buck, they really dont care if their stuffs are legit or not.


----------



## suey22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not bad for $200

Unfortunately the rear wheel is in pieces right now :/


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

1st MTB, really psyched to get it out this weekend!


----------



## cplfreakyd (Jul 30, 2012)

my 1993 specialized stumpjumper fs with a rockshox sid. I refused to get rid of this bike.


----------



## silasmtb (Sep 22, 2012)

Just bought this today $200 need to get into shape so I can take it out to some trails.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Bars cut from 685 mm (27 in) to 635 mm (25 in) + Odi aluminum bar ends


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

First 29er, Second non-department store bike. 









2012 Trek Wahoo

Upgrades: 
- Avid BB5 Brakes 
- Rockshox Recon Silver TX Solo Air
- VP Component flats
- Converted to 1x8 
- Homemade Chain Guide

Coming Up:
- Mavic TN317 Rims
- Shimano XT Front+Rear Hubs
- Homemade Chain Stay

Total $1170 + Tools + Labor (lol, took me forever...........)


----------



## cuenut (Sep 27, 2012)

My recent and first mountain bike purchase. Don't know squat about mountain bikes, but looking at bikepedia.com after a friend told me about it, I might not have done too bad. Please provide feedback as to whether this is a good find. I think it is either a 2002 or 2003 K2 Razorback SL, but issued as a Team Ritchey? It has ritchey carbon fiber handlebars, seat stem and rear forks?? Fox shock for the rear. I replaced the seat but the pic is as I purchased it. Thanks for any feedback. What would this bike be worth? I love it and have been riding it almost every day since I purchased it a week ago.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It's hard to tell with grainy pictures of older-model FS bikes.

I'd say that if you enjoy riding it, it's worth maintaining.

Without doing more research, I don't think it would be smart to buy any big-ticket items (wheels, fork) for it. The shock configuration is a bit weird, finding parts for FS bikes that didn't get a lot of market acceptance can be a problem, and you never know what your next frame will be, or if it's going to have a different wheel size, axle type, head tube shape, bottom bracket shell, whatever.


----------



## cuenut (Sep 27, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> It's hard to tell with grainy pictures of older-model FS bikes.
> 
> I'd say that if you enjoy riding it, it's worth maintaining.
> 
> Without doing more research, I don't think it would be smart to buy any big-ticket items (wheels, fork) for it. The shock configuration is a bit weird, finding parts for FS bikes that didn't get a lot of market acceptance can be a problem, and you never know what your next frame will be, or if it's going to have a different wheel size, axle type, head tube shape, bottom bracket shell, whatever.


I will show my ignorance here, but what is an FS bike?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry - Full Suspension. As opposed to a bike with a rigid frame and suspension (or not) in the front only. You have a full suspension bike.


----------



## cuenut (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks. Will try to take additional pics and post them later.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i am extremely confused about that shock! what is going on there? is it attached to anything? it must pull backwards?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> i am extremely confused about that shock! what is going on there? is it attached to anything? it must pull backwards?


http://www.rapiddescentscotland.co....ser_op=view_page&PAGE_id=10&MMN_position=14:6



> Most shocks work by compressing a piston into a chamber for dampening and a spring to suspend the bike. This has dissadvantages in that the shock is very long and can't take much lateral force and also the actual length of the shock reduces the number of possibilities for frame placement. To get past this, shock manufacturers make the shocks beefier and so they get heavier. A pull shock overall length is much shorter but requires to be sturderly fixed to something to pull against (remember Newtons laws in O-grade physics?).
> 
> The air/oil shock works as a 'pull shock'. The shock shaft is attached to the seat post, as the bikes settles into a bump the seat stays push the main shock body into the casing. The Mega Air shock is vastly lighter than last years coil over oil affair saving weight on the frame. The actual bit that moves is the piston on the inside of the stay brace (that you can't see) so any mud on the white casing really won't effect anything.


----------



## passthestoke (Jan 24, 2012)

fiream400 said:


> got bored. I'm pretty sure this is more of a down grade than an upgrade. wahoo 26er with marlin 29er fork and front wheel. This was my first mtn bike and it makes my right (bad) knee hurt after a few miles no matter how I set it up. I've just been playing with it, sticking random parts on seeing how they change the handling.


I want to do this!! How do you like it!? Did you take it out on any trails yet?


----------



## mthom50 (May 4, 2012)

Here is my K2 ZED 3.29 XL frame still stock for now and nothing has broken yet. Got her the last week in May. Started riding at 324lbs. now down to 274lbs at 6'6".


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

miahw2828 said:


> View attachment 726593
> 
> 
> 1st MTB, really psyched to get it out this weekend!


Pity the poor golf clubs and fishing rods. At least they can keep each other company while gathering dust in the garage, as you ride your bike.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have picture of my Cannondale Trail 6 but her is my KHS XC104.


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

All nice stuff, gotta take a pic of mine for here


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally done. Won't be upgrading for a while until something breaks. 
New fork, new rims, new hubs, new brakes, and new pedals. Also converted to 1x8. 
At ~26lbs, I am a very happy man =P


----------



## Shutter (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, all very nice. Got to get my camera out and take a picture of mine as well.


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

2013 Raleigh Talus 29 Comp. All stock. Not really planning on upgrading much. Maybe clipless pedals in the future.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Lupob6 said:


> Is your fork backwards?


I think it is, haha.


----------



## k_singh (Aug 1, 2012)

My first 'real' MTB, 1995 Kona Explosif. Wicked Bike!


----------



## TreFree (Oct 1, 2012)

All these bikes look awesome, lets me know there are a lot of choices for new riders like myself!


----------



## slcty (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice bike. I like the color.


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

Just upgraded my brakes to Shimano Deores 596. Have high hopes after all the good reviews and feedback. I think they look nice.







[/URL] photo sharing websites[/IMG]


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

nice, im waiting for my brakes, but i now started to wonder if the rears will fit, because the mounts on bikes with discs look different than mine.


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

BLAMM0 said:


> nice, im waiting for my brakes, but i now started to wonder if the rears will fit, because the mounts on bikes with discs look different than mine.


I'm sure they will fit. You can post a picture here though just to be sure.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Jernas said:


> Just upgraded my brakes to Shimano Deores 596. Have high hopes after all the good reviews and feedback. I think they look nice.


Wipe off those fork stanchions after each ride! You don't want them to get pitted.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

this POS here...










is getting replaced by this not-so-POS here...










not brand new but new enough.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Anything wrong with that Deore derailleur? If not, send it to me, I can always use spares.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah, the lower arm is bent and it has a good half-inch of slop in it. tends to shift wherever it wants whenever i get into some bumpy stuff, and tends to ghost shift a lot otherwise. i could possibly rebuild it, but not unless the xtr explodes.

its been nothing but trouble since the day i got the bike. trust me, you dont want it, lol.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Not much you can do about slop in the pivots. Oh well.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

heres the rear part, i think an adapter will be needed for fitting the brakes ?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's a standard disc brake mount. You'll just need the appropriate adapter for your rotor size and brake you ordered. What brakes did you get? Some companies come with adapters (avid) while others like shimano do not.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

so i was right, i will need adapters  the brakes will be shimano deore


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yep! Congrats on the upgrade. Huge value in those new deore brakes.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

BLAMM0 said:


> heres the rear part, i think an adapter will be needed for fitting the brakes ?


Just to make sure, you know your current rear wheel (the one in the pic) isn't disc brake compatible ? Your hub cannot take a rotor, which means in order to run a disc brake in the rear (and maybe in the front too), you'll need new hubs that can accept a rotor.

Unless you already have them of course.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, i've a complete new rim with the hub and a rotor for the front, and currently nothing except the rim for the rear, going to run disc brakes on front only for some time


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That's good. If you'd like, you could always build the rear wheel yourself too


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my bike after a few upgrades.

Its finally dialed in.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

looks nice  what parts are on it ?


----------



## kennyliftit (Sep 24, 2012)

*My new bike!*

Just getting back into Mountain Biking after a 10 year "break" (being lazy). Found this 08' Specialized XC Comp on Craigslist for a great price and barely used!

Can't wait to go riding again

Kenny


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

bclagge said:


> Wipe off those fork stanchions after each ride! You don't want them to get pitted.


Thanks for the notice but yeah I try to do that after each ride but sometimes I "forget".


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

BLAMM0 said:


> looks nice  what parts are on it ?


Shimano deore lx components
Wtb rocket v saddle 
Shimano deore discs
Shimano spd pedals 
Avenir 80mm stem
Sunlite aluminum seat post 
Lizard skinz chain guard
Wtb velicoraptor tires
Alex dm18 rims with shimano hubs

I'm putting some ritchey comp rizer bars on it, taking the Judy tt shock off and replacing with rs 32 tk. That should be all it needs to be a little more comfortable for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Finished the the 1x8 conversion a couple days ago and loving it!



















2011 GT Avalanche 3.0
Fork: Rockshox Recon Silver TK 2012 100 mm travel
Brakes: Avid BB7 2012
Wheelset: Mavic Crossride UB Disc 2011
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 2.1
Tubes: XLC Thorn Resistant 26x2.1-2.4
Pedals: Blacklabel Gas Pedals
Grips: Odi Longneck (Fluoro Yellow)
Bar End Plugs: Odi alloy bar end plugs (Silver)
Seat Clamp: Cannondale non-QR
Chainstay Protector: Lizard Skins
Bashguard: BBG Bashguard
Chain Guide: N-Gear Jump Stop

Bars cut to 25"
Seatpost shortened
Removed front derailleur and shifter for 1x8 drivetrain conversion

Getting for Christmas:
WAY lighter tubes (Current ones are over a lb each...)
Wellgo B103's:


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's mine, 85 or later Diamondback Apex. Craigslist find.
New: wheels, 8spd cassette, bars, saddle.
Upcoming: stem, single spd crank, possibly fenders & racks/bags.
Great commuter!


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

mk.ultra said:


>


Looks like your Jump Stop may be on upside down.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

1x8 how does it ride ? how fast can you go ? (km/h) i was in xc tourney today, boy were those uphills hard


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Wingo said:


> Looks like your Jump Stop may be on upside down.


It is but it needs to be that way because I left my granny gear on. It's riveted to my other chainring and I don't feel like trying to take it off.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

camekanix said:


> Here's mine, 85 or later Diamondback Apex. Craigslist find.
> New: wheels, 8spd cassette, bars, saddle.
> Upcoming: stem, single spd crank, possibly fenders & racks/bags.
> Great commuter!


That would be a sweet fixie.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Bought a rebuilt dart 2 for $100 to replace a Judy tt. Kona lock on grips and a set of kenda kwik tires. Tires did great this weekend surprisingly! Next is some shimano deore hydro brakes









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daypack (Mar 11, 2009)

currently riding a GT-Avalanche 3.0 (09 Model)

Sorry cant post pics due to 10 minimum post.


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Easton Haven: Wheels, Stem, Bars, Carbon seat post
Avid Elixer 7 Brakes
Nukeproof Flat Pedals
Specialized Purgatory 2.2 / Captain 2.0 tubeless
Manitou Tower Pro 120mm
Sette white grips


----------



## albertosjk (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am very new to MTB and also very new to this website forum so I would like to say hello to everybody!!! I am still getting around in how to post. I wont be able to answer most questions but I already have a couple of questions. If somebody could help me, I will appreciate that.

I've got a MTB Diamondback Axis 2011 hard tail with very basic components. 21 speed, Shimano Touring R/F Derailleur, Mechanical Disc brakes tektro draco, crap suspension etc, suntour crank set etc. 

I am thinking of getting a new group set with hydraulic brakes, Shimano Alivio M430 (not the best but better then mine and i am a beginner) and a new rockshox tora suspension. I will spend around $400 as per my checks and thats what I can afford at the moment. I do like the Diamondback frame tho.

My question is: is it worthy to replace the group set and suspension on this diamondback frame? Or should I sell the bike and get a new one? The problem is that i dont have much money at moment.

Any advice will be very welcome. Thanks very much!
Albert.


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

i've started modding my entry level bike, don't know if it's a good idea yet


----------



## bimmerd00d (Oct 7, 2012)

05 Rockhopper 17" with less than 10 miles on it. Just getting into the sport. Serfas rx-921l and a cat eye. That's all I've done to it. No plans really, just need to ride it and shed some pounds. I'm 5'9 290lbs now. What better way? They just opened a new trail this past weekend down the street from my house too!


----------



## jaredmausteller (Sep 30, 2012)

*my new ride...*

heres my new ride...
its a 2005 Trek Liquid 25
the previous owner rode it once YES ONCE!!!!!
it sat in his basement since.
no rust, no scratches, it still had the frame size sticker on it by the headtube...
did a complete service on it. minus the f N r shocks.
2300.00 bike for 600.00 (including a brand new still in the bag fox hydropack and a shock pump, and all the original manuals...)
so far im liking it, need to update the front and rear shocks though ( a bit old, and STOCK!)


----------



## monkatizer (Oct 10, 2012)

my current bike: raleigh mojave 2.0

not really made for what i do with it


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

akacoke said:


> i think the yakuza is supposed to be a DH/FR bike, unfortunately the geo is not very forgiving for noob like me. but its all good for me, im not doing anything crazy on it as im still learning a lot on riding. some point in the future i will probably switch the frame to intense Uzzi or devinci Wilson. at this point i just wanna play with the settings see how everything effect the bike.
> 
> the price you mentioned is perfectly right, but dealing with manufacturers you can buy large quantity at good price. the distributors in US have some OEM stuffs for cheap, but its definitely not as cheap as buying from the factory/distributors in Asia. most Chinese ebay sellers are in for a quick buck, they really dont care if their stuffs are legit or not.


Let me know about the handling of the bike. I got back home and can't wait to take mine out again for some urban blasting !

Edit : just got done wrenching the rear end on mine. New solid bolt on axle and custom spacer to get a 142mm spacing, fine tuned the bearings yesterday and now got the rotor and custom ratio cassette, new X7 med cage rd and rear BB7 caliper. This bike feel so sweet for urban assault I can't wait to take it out tomorrow for some trail and downtown riding !


----------



## Kbman (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome bikes  I will have some up sooner or later when I get it


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

'12 Cobia
EC70 Bars
New Grips
180 Rear Rotor
203 Front Rotor
Hutchinson Cobra's


----------



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2012)

*To buy ... Or not to buy*



albertosjk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very new to MTB and also very new to this website forum so I would like to say hello to everybody!!! I am still getting around in how to post. I wont be able to answer most questions but I already have a couple of questions. If somebody could help me, I will appreciate that.
> 
> ...


that's a nice looking bike
front fork lock-out
disc brakes
metal pedals
great paint job
graceful lines

you want to spend money you can hardly spare to do what?


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

albertosjk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very new to MTB and also very new to this website forum so I would like to say hello to everybody!!! I am still getting around in how to post. I wont be able to answer most questions but I already have a couple of questions. If somebody could help me, I will appreciate that.
> 
> ...


OK... I'll bite... what the heck is a Diamondback Axis? It's not on their website...

How much did the bike cost you?
I use the rule... if the parts total to 1/2 or more of the original price of the bike.. replace the bike. You have Tourney drivetrain? It's probably 8 speed? Maybe 7 Speed?
Does it use freewheel or a cassette? (I've never seen disc freewheel, but it wouldn't surprise me... lol)

I'm going to say, because of the amount of the parts, save your $$ and buy a new bike.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Agreed. Buy a new bike. Upgrade the parts you need to.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Low budget MTB wont be much better than the thing you have now.


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

my girl's new donation bike. an old (2003?) trek 4500 alpha


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

May Raleigh all grown up. The only stock parts left are the frame, seatpost, rear brake, pedals, and headset spacers. Everything else has been upgraded.

Still need to get me some better pedals, the VP's I have on there now are absolute crap.









Here's where it started


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Disc brakes front and v-brakes rear? That's actually an interesting idea and a nice way to save weight and have the best of both worlds


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

mk.ultra said:


> Disc brakes front and v-brakes rear? That's actually an interesting idea and a nice way to save weight and have the best of both worlds


Yup, it's a "mullet" setup, I would have done disc rear but since the frame isn't set up for rear discs I went v-brake (and I'm not shelling out $100+ for a Brake Therapy setup when I could buy a whole new disc-ready frame for $100).

Unfortunately the wheels and tires make the bike a bit of a heffer, weighs in at 32 lbs. Need to get a better wheelset and some non-crap tires. Trying to get it under 30 lbs. by next year.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> Yup, it's a "mullet" setup, I would have done disc rear but since the frame isn't set up for rear discs I went v-brake (and I'm not shelling out $100+ for a Brake Therapy setup when I could buy a whole new disc-ready frame for $100).
> 
> Unfortunately the wheels and tires make the bike a bit of a heffer. It weighs in at 32 lbs. Need to get a better wheelset and some non-crap tires. Trying to get it down under 30 lbs. by next year. Should be pretty easy to achieve.


Looks good!

My raleigh m80 was suppose to be a bike that i could ride for cheap.

Ive done alot to it, now its awaiting hydraulic brakes and new shifters.

Ill take a picture of it monday when the rest of my parts arrive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> Looks good!
> 
> My raleigh m80 was suppose to be a bike that i could ride for cheap.
> 
> ...


Good on ya! I'm a big fan of the M80 frame, if I had just waited a month I could have snagged a nice M80 for what I bought my bike for and had a rear-disc-ready frame.

Mine started as a lowly Mojave 2.0. Picked it up off Craigslist super cheap and went from there. Still under $400 for the whole build at this point.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> Good on ya! I'm a big fan of the M80 frame, if I had just waited a month I could have snagged a nice M80 for what I bought my bike for and had a rear-disc-ready frame for nearly what I paid for mine.
> 
> Mine started as a lowly Mojave 2.0. Picked it up off Craigslist super cheap and went from there. Still under $400 for the whole build at this point.


I paid $275 for mine.

Heres my upgrades
Rock shox dart 2 $100
Spd pedals $80
Rocket v seat $40
Avid juicy 7 brakes $100
Deore shifters $90

Its my only bike and im pretty comfortable on it. i figured what the hell its my money ill do what i want. Havent rode it yet with new shock, brakes or levers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> I paid $275 for mine.
> 
> Heres my upgrades
> Rock shox dart 2 $100
> ...


I'll be interested to hear how you like the Rocket V. My Speed V is past its prime at this point and I'm going to be shopping new saddles here in a few weeks. Also, hell of a deal on those Juicy's. I'd love to go hydro but didn't figure it worth my while on the current build.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> I'll be interested to hear how you like the Rocket V. My Speed V is past it's prime at this point and I'm going to be shopping new saddles here in a few weeks. Also, hell of a deal on those Juicy's. I'd love to go hydro but didn't figure it worth my while on the current build.


I love the saddle so far!

Yes the juicys are in good shape and came with a bleed kit, 203mm rotor, and 185mm rotor. Should stop really well!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NorCal Clyde (Oct 10, 2012)

I got myself a 2012 Giant Revel 1 at the Giant dealer closest to me and I love it. I made some essential upgrades so I have better quality parts. I have the road tires on since that is what I ride most at the moment. I hope to get in better shape and do some trails and XC which I'll put the knobs back on for.

Current upgrades:
Wheels: HALO SAS 36h rims with Spin Doctor hubs
Tires: Schwalbe Big Apple 3.5.
Crankset: Shimano Deore M590
Stem: RaceFace Evolve XC 110mm
Handlebar: Kore Torsion low rise 800mm. (I have broader shoulders so I have a wider hand placement)
Grips: ODI Rogues
Pedals: Wellgo B132
I intend on replacing the seatpost, saddle, brakes and forks as my budget allows.
If possible could I get some advice on forks? As a clydesdale should I go rigid and if so could somebody point me in the direction of a rigid fork that would look good on my bike? If I should stay with a suspension fork, what is a good one for a rider of about 300lbs?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Methodical said:


> I just upgraded to these pedals.


Update: these pedals are sticky good and much wider than the stock pedals.

Btw, how often do you check the pressure in the front shock?


----------



## jwor620 (Oct 15, 2012)

Newbie here, I started out making the same mistake many do. I picked up a cheapie box store bike. Road it twice and realized it was going to be a widow maker. I found a Gary Fisher HiFi Plus at the local bike shop. Fit was great, the service was excellent and the first two rides...... outstanding. I see now why everyone says get the "Better quality bikes used from your LBS". You are absolutely right. It was day and night difference. Shamefully admitting this since, I have ridden a road bike for years. I did buy a box store bike to start there as well, however that proved to be a good experience. I got a ton of miles of road riding out of that bike with no trouble. When I went to a Trek road bike, it was amazing the difference in the ride quality. Short version is, I should have known better than to take a cheapie on the trails.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

^^ Wow, heck of an upgrade there! That HiFi is one sweet looking setup.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

NorCal Clyde said:


> I got myself a 2012 Giant Revel 1 at the Giant dealer closest to me and I love it. I made some essential upgrades so I have better quality parts. I have the road tires on since that is what I ride most at the moment. I hope to get in better shape and do some trails and XC which I'll put the knobs back on for.


Before I bought my "Craigslist special" Raleigh I hit up a local Giant dealer to try out some 29ers and a Revel.

I rode some Talon 29ers and didn't like the feel of the big wheels so I headed for the Revel's. I really liked the setup of the Revel 1 I rode, but preferred the component set on the 0 model, which (apparently) was/is in a nationwide shortage.

*TL;DR* - I really like the geometry of the Revel series (and didn't care for the 29er Talons).


----------



## Bunso (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 2010 Norco Shore One with White Rockshox Totem Coil, Avid Juicy 7 Brake with 203mm rotor, Shimano Zee Crank, MRP G2 SL Chain Guide. Next upgrade will be Shimano Zee Shifter and rear derailleur.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

I've bene enjoying riding so much since I bought my used Klein several weeks ago that I picked up a used frame and built it up over the last weekend.

I'm not sure if this is really "entry level" any more but here goes. 

Parts Breakdown:
2007 S-Works SJ FSR Carbon Frame
Mavic CrossMax ST disc wheels
Avid Juicy Ultimate Carbon Disc Brakes (160mm - it feels under-braked, probably gonna upsize the discs)
Maxxis Ignitor UST tires (2.25"fr/2.1"rr)
Race Face Evolve 3x10 crankset
Answer Protaper 720 Carbon AM handlebar
Ritchey adjustable stem
Shimano XTR FD
SRAM X.0 Type 2 10-spd RD
SRAM X.9 3x10 shifters
SRAM PG 1070 Cassette
Fox TALAS 130 fork
Fox Float RL2 Propedal rear shock
KMC TiN (Titanium nitride - gold) 10-spd Chain
Giant Venture 1 saddle (super cushy for my butt)
Ergon GP1 grips


----------



## jwor620 (Oct 15, 2012)

DuManchu said:


> ^^ Wow, heck of an upgrade there! That HiFi is one sweet looking setup.


Thanks, it made a big difference on the trails too.:thumbsup:


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Raleigh Talus 4.0
Added some decent pedals after I broke the plastic ones. 
And a Fox Float 32 RLC. HUGE difference.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

'11 Giant Talon 29er 2...just got some Forte Converts as of now... And got rid of the reflectors.


----------



## Scotsman309 (Oct 12, 2012)

2013 Giant Revel 1, only had a it a week and I love it!


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> Easton Haven: Wheels, Stem, Bars, Carbon seat post
> Avid Elixer 7 Brakes
> Nukeproof Flat Pedals
> Specialized Purgatory 2.2 / Captain 2.0 tubeless
> ...


wow, amazing setup~ looking to find excuses for more haven upgrades on mine~ :thumbsup:

enjoying my 3mths old 2012 kona tanuki all stock except wheels & pedals~


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

88kona88 said:


> wow, amazing setup~ looking to find excuses for more haven upgrades on mine~ :thumbsup:
> 
> enjoying my 3mths old 2012 kona tanuki all stock except wheels & pedals~


Nice bike.... where did you take that pic? Kranji area? Bukit Timah Nature Reserve?

-S


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Nice bike.... where did you take that pic? Kranji area? Bukit Timah Nature Reserve?
> 
> -S


thanks, its along the end of chestnut ave~


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

​


88kona88 said:


> thanks, its along the end of chestnut ave~


Dude... it's been so long since I left Singapore, I can't even remember where that is. LOL


----------



## MickOR (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a trek fuel 80 2003 model in mint condition, about to pull it down from the attic and start cycling again, how does this bike compare with what is out there at the moment?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

MickOR said:


> I have a trek fuel 80 2003 model in mint condition, about to pull it down from the attic and start cycling again, how does this bike compare with what is out there at the moment?


I'm no bike expert, but from the link below, it looks to be still competitive with many of the bikes today.

Trek Fuel 80


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I am almost done with the upgrades.....I think


----------



## ansky (Sep 22, 2012)

All stock except for kmc x10sl chain and some decent flats.


----------



## naughtyca (Oct 22, 2012)

nice bikes


----------



## Sunjunky (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my Trek Cobia. I have put on new Shimano clipless pedals changed the seat to a WTB Pure V saddle, swapped out the stem for a 80mm, changed the handlebars to some Easton EA70 Monkeybars, changed the grips to ODI Rogues, and went tubeless with some Kenda Slant Sixes.


----------



## cboyd1974 (Sep 7, 2012)

I got a 2011 GT avalanche 1.0 last fall, then injured my knee and it felt a little too big after surgery. I was given a 2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR frame and swapped everything over. I don't have pics, but I did change it over to a BBG Bashwich 1x9 since it kept dropping the chain down hills. I only got to ride it once since I put it together last week, but it feels so much better than the GT.

Here is a before and after pic.

Before









After


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

cboyd1974 said:


> I got a 2011 GT avalanche 1.0 last fall, then injured my knee and it felt a little too big after surgery. I was given a 2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR frame and swapped everything over. I don't have pics, but I did change it over to a BBG Bashwich 1x9 since it kept dropping the chain down hills. I only got to ride it once since I put it together last week, but it feels so much better than the GT.
> 
> Here is a before and after pic.
> 
> ...


Nice bike!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NolesFan99 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a question, i just dug out a k2 attack 1.0 and 2.0 bike out of the garage. Haven't used them in a while, I know they are old lol. What's the difference between the two tho?


----------



## JFaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Im not exactly sure that some of these last bikes posted fit into the "Entry level" category. If they do than my "entry level" bikes are CRAP! lolol

The 2009 specialized i got for $320 and the 2012 Revel 1 i got for $220, both local from craigslist. No upgrades on any yet aside for grips. 1st upgrade will prob be the suntour fork on the revel and then brakes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

this is one of my favorite threads. i like looking at old simple bikes.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Where do you people find these Craigslist gems???? My craigslist in Florida sucks!!!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> Where do you people find these Craigslist gems???? My craigslist in Florida sucks!!!


I think it is all in the search. I've picked up stuff like a new $2500 warming drawer for $300 and a $4500 double SS oven for $500 (for our new house which was missing appliances).

Found my old Klein off Craigslist too. My SJ (below) was completely put together with frame/parts/wheels/etc all coming off ebay.










-S


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> Where do you people find these Craigslist gems???? My craigslist in Florida sucks!!!


It's gotta be 10000x better than Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## lakeshow (Oct 23, 2012)

JFaur said:


> Im not exactly sure that some of these last bikes posted fit into the "Entry level" category. If they do than my "entry level" bikes are CRAP! lolol
> 
> The 2009 specialized i got for $320 and the 2012 Revel 1 i got for $220, both local from craigslist. No upgrades on any yet aside for grips. 1st upgrade will prob be the suntour fork on the revel and then brakes.
> 
> Great deals!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Final iteration before the end of the season, added a Tioga D-Spyder saddle (And better pic of Wellgo B103 pedals):





































Edit: woah this forum needs an auto resize feature like they have on bodybuilding.com


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy HUGE pics,Batman! :madman:

(nice bike in them though :thumbsup


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

mk.ultra, how do you like those pedals?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> mk.ultra, how do you like those pedals?


They're awesome and relatively light at about 390 g/pair. super cheap too


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Where did you find them?


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

mk.ultra, Hows the Tioga saddle? If its comfortable I'll buy one for my Z29. [Dealextreme has them for dirt cheap IIRC]


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

NorCal Clyde said:


> If I should stay with a suspension fork, what is a good one for a rider of about 300lbs?


Manitou's are good clydesdale forks, look in the shocks and suspension forum for info.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> Where did you find them?


pricepoint.com was the only place I could find them



Wasmachineman NL said:


> mk.ultra, Hows the Tioga saddle? If its comfortable I'll buy one for my Z29. [Dealextreme has them for dirt cheap IIRC]


it's less comfortable than my stock WTB Pure V Sport, but it's bearable. If you go on 1 hour+ rides idk if I could recommend it. dealextreme has some for $76 but i got mine on ebay for $45 shipped. I never go on long rides so its fine for me, and 200 g lighter than my stock seat.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Those Tioga saddle's are sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

jwor620 said:


> Newbie here, I started out making the same mistake many do. I picked up a cheapie box store bike. Road it twice and realized it was going to be a widow maker. I found a Gary Fisher HiFi Plus at the local bike shop. Fit was great, the service was excellent and the first two rides...... outstanding. I see now why everyone says get the "Better quality bikes used from your LBS". You are absolutely right. It was day and night difference. Shamefully admitting this since, I have ridden a road bike for years. I did buy a box store bike to start there as well, however that proved to be a good experience. I got a ton of miles of road riding out of that bike with no trouble. When I went to a Trek road bike, it was amazing the difference in the ride quality. Short version is, I should have known better than to take a cheapie on the trails.


I like this bike. Would this HiFi be a big upgrade from a Trek 3500. I sold it so I can buy an upgrade. I felt the 3500 was gonna break some day.


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

*This is my rig*

This is mine, a 2009 Fuji Nevada 4.0. Upgrades so far are Kenda Nevegals, Oury grips, Bontrager saddle (got it with some massive comfort bike seat), all new cables, shorter/taller stem, and an RST Gila T9 100mm travel fork coming in this week to replace the Suntour 50mm travel on it now.

I got the Fuji for $160 at a pawn shop after talking them down some. I was looking for a Specialized Hardrock or similar, but couldn't find one under $250 and they still needed stuff. I like my Fuji, though; it's different, but not in a bad way, and it withstood my first jump yesterday - a whopping 1.5- or 2-foot berm, lol - and then my fifth and sixth jumps as I went back and did it again and again.


----------



## Dumaurier 7 (Oct 16, 2010)

My Quake 7.3 with a couple upgrades.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## hadeone (Oct 21, 2012)

JFaur said:


> The 2009 specialized i got for $320 and the 2012 Revel 1 i got for $220, both local from craigslist. No upgrades on any yet aside for grips. 1st upgrade will prob be the suntour fork on the revel and then brakes.


I looked at a Revel 1 as well but the owner wanted more money. $220 seems fair since that's a pretty nice bike to start with.


----------



## yzguy01250 (Nov 8, 2012)

*2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc*

I recently upgraded the saddle (WTB Pure V), pedals (Wellgo MG-1), Kenda Nevegal 2.1 (rear) and 2.35 (front Stick-E), brakes (Avid BB-7) and added an Avid 185mm front rotor. Debating on swapping out the fork... the stock one has taken a nice beating over the last 3 yrs and never performed well in the first place!

Any suggestions on a 26", 100mm travel G2 geometry fork that would be a nice upgrade? I've searched online everywhere and I'm stumped! There are tons of G2s for 29ers... none for 26ers it seems.


----------



## yzguy01250 (Nov 8, 2012)

...and my Venustus is in the background checking out the GF!!! Haha... just noticed this.


----------



## JosephTX (Oct 24, 2012)

2011 Motobecane Fantom Trail DS


----------



## Free (Oct 9, 2012)

So I picked up this second hand Trek Bruiser One a few weeks ago for a very decent cheap price. My Kona got stolen a while back, so needed to get some wheels again.

2002 model I think - pretty rugged bike. Rigid forks are fun :thumbsup:

Since I took this pic I've given it new grips, 8-speed rear cassette, serviced the rear hub and some general TLC. It rides well so no complaints at all!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Anrkist said:


> This is mine, a 2009 Fuji Nevada 4.0. Upgrades so far are Kenda Nevegals, Oury grips, Bontrager saddle (got it with some massive comfort bike seat), all new cables, shorter/taller stem, and an RST Gila T9 100mm travel fork coming in this week to replace the Suntour 50mm travel on it now.
> 
> I got the Fuji for $160 at a pawn shop after talking them down some. I was looking for a Specialized Hardrock or similar, but couldn't find one under $250 and they still needed stuff. I like my Fuji, though; it's different, but not in a bad way, and it withstood my first jump yesterday - a whopping 1.5- or 2-foot berm, lol - and then my fifth and sixth jumps as I went back and did it again and again.


Hey there, it may be too late, but you should ask and make sure that you can use a 100mm fork to replace a 50mm (ask the suspension forum)  i only say that because i was told going 20mm higher is ok, but anything above that can change the geometry and cause stress on the headtube, possibly snapping it. i dont know a ton on the subject, but other people do. They may suggest you using an 80mm fork. just lettin ya know!


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

I like that bruiser a lot nice bike


----------



## hazmatt480 (Nov 5, 2012)

*my "entry" level bike*

Picked up my 2010 Scott Scale 29er off CG for a steal at $600 with no defects, came with egg beaters but I took them off and replaced them with some grippy specialized platform pedals. My shins look horrible, but i like being able to dump the bike when I have to. What do you think? Already has 180 Avid elixir 5 up front, 160 in the back. Rock Shox Reba SL with remote lock. this bike is so light and nimble that I don't think I'll have to buy a new bike until this one breaks in half!!!


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> Hey there, it may be too late, but you should ask and make sure that you can use a 100mm fork to replace a 50mm (ask the suspension forum) i only say that because i was told going 20mm higher is ok, but anything above that can change the geometry and cause stress on the headtube, possibly snapping it. i dont know a ton on the subject, but other people do. They may suggest you using an 80mm fork. just lettin ya know!


Thanks for the tip :thumbsup: But Fuji also put in 80mm forks on the same frame, so 100mm is not a stretch, I think.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

hazmatt480 said:


> Picked up my 2010 Scott Scale 29er off CG for a steal at $600 with no defects, came with egg beaters but I took them off and replaced them with some grippy specialized platform pedals. My shins look horrible, but i like being able to dump the bike when I have to. What do you think? Already has 180 Avid elixir 5 up front, 160 in the back. Rock Shox Reba SL with remote lock. this bike is so light and nimble that I don't think I'll have to buy a new bike until this one breaks in half!!!


Steal and a half! Nice bike especially for $600!

What's CG?


----------



## hazmatt480 (Nov 5, 2012)

CG = craigslist


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

:madman:

My craigslist sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

hazmatt480 said:


> CG = craigslist


CG? Not CL?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

hazmatt480 said:


> CG = craigslist


Craig's List is often referred as to CL around here


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

David C said:


> Craig's List is often referred as to CL around here


Hence why I was confused lol


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Anrkist said:


> Thanks for the tip :thumbsup: But Fuji also put in 80mm forks on the same frame, so 100mm is not a stretch, I think.


oh, ok, if it was intended for 80, then you should be fine


----------



## Anrkist (Oct 21, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> oh, ok, if it was intended for 80, then you should be fine


I hope so. I'll find out for sure in a couple of weeks, when I come back from Europe and put her together for a shakedown run.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

600!?!?! Man your a lucky guy. Nice ride, have fun.


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

+1 600.00 is AMAZING!!!


----------



## hazmatt480 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, been out the last the weekends in a row. This bike handles everything i throw at it! Hopefully I'll see you out there


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

Got my bike a few weeks ago but still haven't had a chance to take it out yet. Work has been crazy.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

uncrx2003, that Focus looks nice!!!! If works keeps you too busy, ship it to me and I will ride it for you!!!


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Raleigh m80

Was replaced by a kona cadabra.

I did a lot of upgrades on it, I may sell it I may not.
Juicy sevens
Kona lock on grips
Avenir stem
Wtb rocket v seat
Kenda kwik tires 
Rock shox dart 2










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TomasW (Nov 13, 2012)

Some nice pics


----------



## El Mango (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's mine:









2001 Super V I bought off Craigslist in 2006. Aside from the frame/fork, the crankset, derailleurs, and chain are still original. Everything else has been replaced over the years.


----------



## Richgsr (Nov 12, 2012)

Hoping to add to this list soon. First time poster here, and I'm getting back into the sport after a 15 year lay off.

Still deciding on which bike to buy. Wish me luck!


----------



## El Mango (Jun 11, 2012)

Richgsr said:


> Hoping to add to this list soon. First time poster here, and I'm getting back into the sport after a 15 year lay off.
> 
> Still deciding on which bike to buy. Wish me luck!


Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## hazmatt480 (Nov 5, 2012)

What bikes are you looking at?


----------



## Richgsr (Nov 12, 2012)

Right now I'm deciding between a '13 Giant Talon 29er 1 and a '13 Specialized Rockhopper. I'm buying a bike for the wife as well so I can't blow much on my bike.

Any recommendations between these two or a better alternative? $800 is my budget.


----------



## ponga88 (Nov 15, 2012)

hi this is my first post. 

giant revel 1, merida matts 40-D or merida tfs 100?
would you give me an insight on these bikes? planning to get one as my first mtb. what i'd like about the giant is the frame.


----------



## SonnyP (Nov 15, 2012)

There are a lot of nice bikes in this thread


----------



## hazmatt480 (Nov 5, 2012)

Richgsr said:


> Right now I'm deciding between a '13 Giant Talon 29er 1 and a '13 Specialized Rockhopper. I'm buying a bike for the wife as well so I can't blow much on my bike.
> 
> Any recommendations between these two or a better alternative? $800 is my budget.


Which ever one feels more comfortable to you, also look at what components come on each bike


----------



## choeman (Nov 5, 2012)

2012 Trek Gary Fisher Cobia. First bike in 12 years since college. $600 off CL.


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

*2012 Kona Hei Hei 29er*

Here's my entry level FS 2012 Kona Hei Hei 29er ($1899)

Upgrades:
RockShox Recon Silver Solo-Air TK Tapered Fork ($100 -Ebay - no leaks)
FSA Orbit 1.5-ZS Headset (Free - stock headset crown race seal broken - FSA replaced)
Shimano XT Rear Der. + Shifter + Cassette ($300)
Mavic TN719 Front RIM / XT Hub ($210 - taco-ed stock wheel :cornut: )
Ergon GS-2 L Grips ($60)
WTB Speed-V ProGel Saddle


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

a lot of really nice bikes!


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

My 2012 Overdrive Sport with upgrades:


----------



## jferguson (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice Kona, JMan:thumbsup:


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

iamspartacus said:


> uncrx2003, that Focus looks nice!!!! If works keeps you too busy, ship it to me and I will ride it for you!!!


You can borrow it when you are in NC. LOL. Took it out today and I'm way out of shape. Previously, I was riding a friend's FS. The ride on a HT is completely different. My @ss is going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Kirill_k (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice Cannondale, El Mango !


----------



## jbartlett79 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just picked up a 2010 Gary Fisher (Trek) Cobia 29er, used, for $700. It's my first mountain bike, put about 30 miles of singletrack on it so far in the week I've had it. 

All stock for a '10 Cobia except the front rotor has been upgraded from a 160mm Roundagon to a 185mm, and the Bontrager 29-3 front tire has been replaced with a Bontrager XDX. And those stock pedals just absolutely have to go!


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Just ordered a shimano deore crankset, w/bottom bracket.Sram x-9 rear shifter and pg970 cassette


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

Just picked up my first FS bike. It's a 2011 Jamis Dakar xct1.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

My 2013 Giant Revel 1


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Stumpjumper HT Comp 2009


----------



## M u d (Dec 15, 2012)

camekanix said:


> Here's mine, 85 or later Diamondback Apex. Craigslist find.
> New: wheels, 8spd cassette, bars, saddle.
> Upcoming: stem, single spd crank, possibly fenders & racks/bags.
> Great commuter!


How is that wheelset? I know I'm kind of late to ask.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

'13 Revel 3


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

hazmatt480 said:


> Picked up my 2010 Scott Scale 29er off CG for a steal at $600 with no defects, came with egg beaters but I took them off and replaced them with some grippy specialized platform pedals. My shins look horrible, but i like being able to dump the bike when I have to. What do you think? Already has 180 Avid elixir 5 up front, 160 in the back. Rock Shox Reba SL with remote lock. this bike is so light and nimble that I don't think I'll have to buy a new bike until this one breaks in half!!!


Where did you get those bike mount/racks for your truck bed? Thats exactly what I am wanting!


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

My 2010 Gary Fisher X-Cal. Found it on craigslist for $600. Was his wifes bike and she never took it on a trail. Headed out in an hour to rack up some more miles on it. 

Bone stock except I put on Truvativ World Cup flat bar and some new grips


----------



## L8str (Dec 15, 2012)

2012 Trek Marlin 29er.

Mods
Shimano clipless
BB7's, Avid rotors and levers
Moved front brake to right side M/C style
Reba RL
Maxxis Ardent
Specalized computer


----------



## shoope1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice looking Trek


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc.










The only aftermarket parts are Oury lock-on grips, Forte Convert Pedals, and Lizardskins chainstay protector. Been riding it since maybe April of this year. Still on stock tires. Went through stock chain and I don't know how but it kept binding up when I would back pedal to reposition my pedals, it has some cheap SRAM 8-speed chain. If the fork ever fails I might want to swap it for a Rockshox Reba and I I kind of want to go to a 1x9. I'm not sure if that is all worth it or if it's a better idea to upgrade once stuff starts failing.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Just sold this - Marin Alpine 29er









and picked up this over the weekend - '13 Spesh Carve Expert


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trek Fuel EX7*

2013-Trek Fuel Ex 7
Everything on it is stock except for pedals.
Looking to eventually go tubeless, hopefully this spring.
Also a dropper seat post whenever I can afford it.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Kamaaina1's "back on the bike"*

Well,
Here she is, fresh out of storage. Bike must be around 8-10 years old bought from WalMart. (Stop Laughing!) I'll use this until I can upgrade. Basically, need to get back into riding. Use to ride all the time when I lived in Hawall, But since relocating to Vancouver, Washington (about 10mi. North of Portland, OR) I've ridden sparingly. 
Not sure what direction to go as far as the upgrade goes; HT with premium parts, or entry-level FS. Budget will be around $1000+/-. There is a NOS Kona Lana'i HT for $450, or a 04' Kona Kikapu FS for $700, both on the local CR, but I just started looking. I'm 5'7, 200lbs (fat ass) so I'm assuming I want to go with a small frame. 
Aloha!!


----------



## L8str (Dec 15, 2012)

shoope1 said:


> Nice looking Trek


First time I've heard that :lol:
On the trails I ride there's mostly high end FS bikes. My little HT doesn't get a second look.


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

kamaaina1 said:


> Well,
> Here she is, fresh out of storage. Bike must be around 8-10 years old bought from WalMart. (Stop Laughing!) I'll use this until I can upgrade. Basically, need to get back into riding. Use to ride all the time when I lived in Hawall, But since relocating to Vancouver, Washington (about 10mi. North of Portland, OR) I've ridden sparingly.
> Not sure what direction to go as far as the upgrade goes; HT with premium parts, or entry-level FS. Budget will be around $1000+/-. There is a NOS Kona Lana'i HT for $450, or a 04' Kona Kikapu FS for $700, both on the local CR, but I just started looking. I'm 5'7, 200lbs (fat ass) so I'm assuming I want to go with a small frame.
> Aloha!!


I'm with the riding what you got until something good comes along. This way you feel good when time sends this bike to retirement or other functions. I'm also 5'7" and I find medium frames very good


----------



## imcastock (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice rides


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's my first MB build. What isn't new is almost new. Best way for me to learn is take it all apart and put it back together! Piece of cake with months and months of study and the help of some cool guys on here


----------



## NoFlyZone (Jun 14, 2006)

*06 Gary Fisher Marlin*

I see a bunch of later Marlins on here. They have changed a lot. I've got cruiser bike seat and suspension post now. That's the only change I've made. I bought it new back in 07 and I still love it.


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

shamrok said:


> Just sold this - Marin Alpine 29er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice carve, was looking into this bike then discovered Airbornes new goblin.

Did you consider the new goblin too or you get a great deal on the carve?


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

*2013 Revel1 29er*

First 29er and loving it so far.

Eggbeaters
Grips
Lizard Skin carbon chainstay protector
CatEye Micro Wireless
RockShox Tora TK
Sell Italia SLR Gel Flow 
Crankbrothers Cobalt 2 post (in the mail)

CatEye Lights and DeFender set on the floor behind it


----------



## jdrums (Jan 23, 2013)

https://images.craigslist.org/3Gf3Fd3Lc5I75Ff5H5d1oe5109904127f10b2.jpg

2002 Diamondback sorrento sport from craigslist for $ 80. I like the way it rides , needs big cleaning. 
I wanna replace the seat post. The back derailleur is a SRAM 3.0 and the front is shimano TY-10 and it's a 7 speed .... I want to upgrade the derailleurs and considering an 8 or 9 speed upgrade ...Any suggestions on parts and models would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## SpaceCraft (Jan 25, 2013)

jdrums said:


> 2002 Diamondback sorrento sport from craigslist for $ 80. I like the way it rides , needs big cleaning.
> I wanna replace the seat post. The back derailleur is a SRAM 3.0 and the front is shimano TY-10 and it's a 7 speed .... I want to upgrade the derailleurs and considering an 8 or 9 speed upgrade ...Any suggestions on parts and models would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


Wow, that encourages me! I'm going to be scouring craiger from here on out!


----------



## jdrums (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah @SpaceCraft totally do it m. I took it to the bike shop on my campus and its free tune up so that's great. Hitting the trail tomorrow


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Bike 1)

2012 Marin Bolinas Ridge 29er 
MSRP $699
Sale price $499 from REI 
Upgrade = WTB Speed V saddle. 
Portland Design Locking grips
And just ordered Wellgo MG-1 flat pedals









Bike 2)

2012 GT Sensor Elite 9r
MSRP $1999
Paid $1035 from giantnerd.com 
Upgrades none yet but plan on doing pedals and seat first.









1989 Giant Iguana
Paid $60 Craigslist
Bought rim tape $5
Free tire and tube from friend
Tightened headset
Adjusted derailleur 
Future upgrades will be moving parts from other bikes like low end flat pedals from GT and maybe seat. Also may put city tires on bike and use as urban assault vehicle and use on trainer.









Additional future upgrades will probably involve upgrading the suspension, brakes, etc on the GT and then moving the GT parts to the Marin.

Bikes are ridden mostly in Pisgah and DuPont which includes some very difficult terrain. 
I ride everywhere my friends ride on their $3k+ bikes and have just as big of a smile at the end of the day which goes to show you do not have to break the bank to have a good time on a mountain bike no matter where you ride.


----------



## Petey123 (Feb 23, 2012)

My Scott aspect 29 tour
I put a RS xc32 fork on it


----------



## BJJ Jedi (Jan 2, 2013)

As a teen I use to BMX and rid all over the bronx. Going back 25 years or so. It was a concrete jungle so it was jumping homemade ramps and sidewalks and doing simple tricks.

In 07 I bought this diamondback which back when I was a teen was the bike to have as well as a Haro. I purchased it used for $350 so i could ride to work once in a while. Well today finally i found in bikepedia that its a COIL model and goes for like $400 new. lol oh well i got hosed.  I started getting into trail riding 3 months ago. Tossed like $400 in upgrades, hydraulics, new rims, tires better shifters etc. Well i took one jump and the back shock blew.....

So I got this Giant anthem X1 thingy last mo nth and now i can make those huge steep hills finally!


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^^^ Not seeing the "entry" level in this bike... lol, that is what like a $2000 bike?


----------



## BJJ Jedi (Jan 2, 2013)

lol, the Diamondback is my entry bike. My replacement was $2800 but a girl from my acadamy hooked it up for 2400 out the door.

Today the new shock for the Diamondback comes in. Funny, when i decided to man up like back when I was 14 i built the nerves to do a simple roll off. Well thats when the shock said it was not going to hold up my 235lb self. lol Started leaking oil big time.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

The Academy where I live sells Mongoose....I hate my town

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a crap camera man and have been to busy riding to get any better pics but here it is. Traded a 2011 haro fl one that was waaaaaaay to small for me for my 2012 aspect trail 29er. Will be upgrading the fork soon and thanks to simpledesign (local fellow member i ride with) I have his old disc wheelset and calipers to convert my to disc.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> The Academy where I live sells Mongoose....I hate my town
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


LOL beat me to it


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

just bought a 2012 Diamondback Overdrive 29er.

first mountain bike and my budget was around 350. i have only gotten a chance to ride it twice since november due to wet trails and busy schedule. im pretty happy with it so far. not planning on doing anything too crazy. ill post pics later on


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

*Upgrades!*

My Spesh Hardrock all upgraded


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Wow nice hardrock!!!??


----------



## techGuy714 (Jan 24, 2013)

Fresh out of the shop 2013 Giant Revel 0

Manitou Tower Expert on the way
Possibly hydraulic brakes in the near future (Shimano m596)


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Waiting for the Brown Truck to deliver my Dawes HM2900. My third bike
In as many months from bikesdirect. Doggone UPS!!!
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my entry level bike. Traded an old '08 Kmart bike for it and paid only $425 for it. 
I upgraded the Kenda Small block 8 tires to a Specialized Purgatory in the rear and a Kenda in the front.
I was thinking about upgrading the fork, cassette to 10 speed, brakes to hydraulic, and a dropper post.......but I bought a 2013 Trek Cobia instead. The seat and pedals are swapped from that.


----------



## Simia_4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow man, that's a really nice Hardrock! I've got a Hardrock too, i'm curious in the difference between ours! I need to get a pic up of my ride, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

That's awesome you'll have to add it to the hardrock topic. My hardrock pics are on there as well


----------



## speedracer1993 (Feb 3, 2013)

specialized rockhopper 1999... 50 bucks lol


----------



## tworz (Feb 4, 2013)

New at this just purchased scott scale 960


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

It's here!!! Pics shortly...


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Here is my entry level bike. Traded an old '08 Kmart bike for it and paid only $425 for it.
> I upgraded the Kenda Small block 8 tires to a Specialized Purgatory in the rear and a Kenda in the front.
> I was thinking about upgrading the fork, cassette to 10 speed, brakes to hydraulic, and a dropper post.......but I bought a 2013 Trek Cobia instead. The seat and pedals are swapped from that.


Looking GOOD!


----------



## BAT555 (Feb 5, 2013)

*My Marin Bobcat trail*









Hi all,
Here's my Marin Bobcat Trail which has had a few upgrades:
rockshox reba rlt 120mm
full 10 speed slx drivetrain (crank, front & rear deraileurs & shifters)
Easton ec70 zero carbon seatpost
Easton xc monkeylite carbon bars
DT SWISS XR400 RIMS with sram x9 hubs (don't like the free hub!)
Fizik Gobi xm saddle
Thomson x4 stem
Hope qr skewers & seatpost collar
xt trail pedals
Mucky nutz bender fender.
rocket ron / racing ralph combo

To be honest only the brakes & frame are original & i want rid of the tektro draco's!
Now my wife hates me as a result of severe upgrade fever!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

May as well throw mine in the mix.
Here's my Dawes Haymaker 2900 with some uogrades (work in progress) Yanked the Suntour fork and installed a Salsa cromoto grande rigid, Easton flat bar, Easton stem, Specialized barends, FSA seatpost (not shown) Shimano Deore rear der., WTB speed disc all mountain wheels and GEAX Saguaro 29 kevlar bead tires. 
I have a set of Avid FR5 levers and Alivio shifters on order.
I plan to replace the baggy Suntour crank soon as well. 
I am running the stock pedals with PowerGrips straps.

This may not be a high zoot parts pick, but most of it I had in my schwag box of parts and I dont need weight weenur boutique race race components to impress anyone. The way to make people take notice is to drop guys half my age on the trail.
Oh yeah.. also dumping the Tektro Novela discs for bb7s

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BAT555 (Feb 5, 2013)

I dont need weight weenur boutique race race components to impress anyone. The way to make people take notice is to drop guys half my age on the trail.


Since this is only my 2nd post on this site so not entirely 100% if you were referring to my upgraded parts list or not, but if so it quite clearly made you take notice  if not my apologies in advance.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

BAT555 said:


> I dont need weight weenur boutique race race components to impress anyone. The way to make people take notice is to drop guys half my age on the trail.
> 
> Since this is only my 2nd post on this site so not entirely 100% if you were referring to my upgraded parts list or not, but if so it quite clearly made you take notice  if not my apologies in advance.


Oh.. no, sorry.. I should have looked before leaping. My post was nothing toward your bike or choice of components. Sorry for the confusion my man.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Replaced the stock Suntour fork with a Manitou Match Comp.


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just about done with my Opus Strat 2011

Full SRAM X7 set-up ( shifters/front and rear derail )
Marz Dj3 forks ( I know...long story lol )
SRAM X7 9 speed Crankset with SRAM Cassette ( Being shipped to me as of now! )
RaceFace Turbine bars
Giant stem
Avid BB7's

Basically anything I could change.. I did.. 

Bike was roughly 600$ New. It had pretty basic Acera set-up with XCT 120mm Suntour forks ( garbage ) that ended up falling to pieces on me. A fight with the LBS and them being to thick headed ( them not calling Opus and getting the warranty )... They ended up having a NOS of 2010 Marzocchi DJ3's sitting around and tossed them on ( NOT my LBS anymore ).. I really couldn't argue, they were far better then what I had. 

Next upgrade will be tires/rims then maybe some proper forks later on!


----------



## steammachine (Apr 17, 2012)

*2010 Hardrock 29er Sport Disc*









My first bike. Bought it off craigslist and have been slowly upgrading (getting parts that can be transferred to a Heckler i'm building).

Upgrades:

-Stock Suntour fork to Manitou Tower 120mm (The fork actually does something!)

- Stock BB5s to SLX with 180F/160R XT Ice-tech rotors (WORLD of difference. So sweet)

- Stock specialized seat to WTB Rocket V (my fatass just bent OEM rails, the rocket is nice though)

- Thompson X4 45mm Stem (Digging the short stem with wide bars)

- 31'', 785mm Race Face Atlas Stealth Riser (loving the wide bars, looks sleek too)

- Wellgo MG-1 (grips MUCH better, though my shins have had its disputes with them...They also crash into lot of rocks...they've held up though)

- Ghetto tubeless with stock wheels and tires (PITA to do, but they've held up pretty well, only burped once when i took a big spill. Pumped right back up though)


----------



## jbjarko (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey all newb here. Been riding for a couple months now and just getting around to posting. I've got a Specialized Rockhopper 29er. Bone stock minus basic upgrades; couple cages, pump, wedge bag. Going to be going tubeless with the stock tires here this week. Looking for ideas on some good first upgrades. Any ideas? No real good pics of the bike out on the rides. I need to work on that. Here's all I've got for now...

Well, I can't post pics yet


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Airborne Skyhawk should be arriving today, will posts pics as soon as I can.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

My '06 Diamondback Response with few uprades. Taken at Seal Beach pier with downtown Long Beach in the background
-Answer Pro Taper 685 XC Handlebar
-Race Face Evolve 70mm Stem
-DMR V8 Pedals
-WTB DX23 Wheelset
-Easton EA30 Seatpost
-Shimano V-Brakes
-Sette Type S Grips
-Sette X2 Cyclometer
-Rock Shox Recon R
-Ibera Bottle Cage


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is my 2012 Diamondback Overdrive. Dont have any trail pics yet, so here it is in front of one of my many other money pits


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

*Cool stuff*

im looking into buying a DJ as I've grown out of my BMX, cool stuff here


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Airborne Skyhawk


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

coxinio said:


> Airborne Skyhawk


Rather excited to receive this Yesterday, have since swapped out the bar and stem for a Raceface and switched the grips to my Superstar lock ons.


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats a nice XC what forks are they? I love my XC I've put alots of time into it, bet you are looking forward to hitting a sick trail today!


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Forks are SR Suntour XCM 100mm Travel here's the spec Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 13, 2013)

Just picked this up last night. My first full suspension MTB.

2012 Giant Yukon FX. Has an upgraded fork: marzocchi 44rlo and Maxxis High Roller tires. Comfy seat and a wireless computer. Picked it up for a great deal. Bike has less then 20miles on it.









My past bikes have been Specialized Rock hopper. (Stock)

Giant Revel 0 (upgraded derailure)

Giant Revel 0 (stock)


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)

My $350 '12 Diamondback Overdrive 29er. Only upgrades so far are Avenir 100 saddle, Ergo grips, and Shimano 520 pedals. Changing over to Shimano Saint flat pedals this weekend, didn't do too well on my first trail ride with the clipless pedals. :blush:


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

dmtnt said:


> Shimano 520 pedals. Changing over to Shimano Saint flat pedals this weekend, didn't do too well on my first trail ride with the clipless pedals. :blush:


Try the SM56 cleats. You will be able to release much easier.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I also have a 2012 Giant Yukon FX.

-Venzo bike seat
-Specialized Demo Alloy Riser Bar. it's 750mm wide. It's awesome
-Specialized Ergo Grips
-Atom Lab flats, Shimano SPD's M520's
-Crank Brothers Cobalt XC wheelset with shimano rotors
-Geax Gato tires for winter/spring riding
-Maxxis Ignitors for summer/fall


----------



## Robswin (Feb 5, 2013)

My new baby. 08 Giant STP Pro


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Robswin said:


> My new baby. 08 Giant STP Pro


Nice! If possible, can you post some pics mid-flight? Id like to live vicariously through you. :rockon:

Clyde + DJer = catastrophe!


----------



## mdf26 (Feb 14, 2013)

I will be uploading a photo hopefully within the next week. I've not bought my bike yet! 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corey213 (Feb 16, 2013)

*finally rebuilding*

I got my Trek 4300 about 11 years ago. Road it on trails, 75 mile road rides, back and forth to school, etc. 
I usually love new gear but I've keep this thing as is for a LONG TIME. I finally decided last year it was time to 
start putting some money back into the bike to make sure it can stay with me even longer. I first put on new grips and this week I 
put on new pedals, tires and tubes, brakes and a second bottle cage. Here are the before and afters. I also gave it a new wipe down.

BEFORE








AFTER








upgrades:
bontrager grips
shimano spd pedals
new breaks
"road and trail" tires and tubes
bottle cage

Soon:
new cables
new seat
crank set hopefully


----------



## CyFever (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's my bike. Access Stealth Ltd. Paid $999 at Performance on New Year's Day. Upgrade over my 2005 Trek 4300. Large size carbon frame 29er. Stock photo.









Current upgrades. WTB Rocket V Pro seat. Ritchey stem, bar, and seatpost. Eggbeaters (red 3s on the way through the upgrade program). BBG bash guard instead of the big ring. Lizard skin lock on grips. Incredibell. Anodized red bits (headset space, top cap, grip rings, seatpost clamp). About $1500 in now. Next planned upgrade is a fork later this year, lighter tires (tubeless?) when they wear out.


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

nike103103 said:


> Its a 2009 Gary Fisher Advance. Everything is stock excpept for the sigma computer I added.


I love that frame


----------



## Robswin (Feb 5, 2013)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Nice! If possible, can you post some pics mid-flight? Id like to live vicariously through you. :rockon:
> 
> Clyde + DJer = catastrophe!


Haha all I need is a photographer!


----------



## Jeremy1983 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's my starter bike. It's a crappy Diamond Back Response frame and RST Gila fork, but everything else has been upgraded. 
All XTR and XT shifting components, Hayes Brakes, Easton Monkey Lite Handlebars, etc. It will do for now...


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Just finished a fork swap on my wife's 820. Swapped her suntour M-2025 63mm travel fork for a basically brand new Suntour xct v2 80mm travel that I got off CL for $20. The adjustments while they more or less suck it is a little softer then the old fork and for $20 figured it was worth swapping out.

Before








after


----------



## ChristianGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

*My Riding Pleasure!*

Hello folks!
This is my ride...

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Andrew/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Bicycle/Iron%20Horse%20Quantum%20ii%20001.jpg

Iron Horse Quantum ii
it was purchased from a LBS.
I have upgraded many of the parts.
This is my main bike that i use to go NIGHT Downhill Biking
I use a Frankensteined NiteRider Light setup using 4S 4000mAh LiPos
The bike currently is a 14 speed 22/28 front 13-23 Rear cassette
(and that's more gears that i need as it is!!!)
TruVativ Crankset
Shimano Deore Derailleurs
Easton Carbon Post
GripShifters
Hayes Disc Brakes

Welp... see you folks on the Trails!!!


----------



## HeveW8 (Feb 25, 2013)

Perhaps someone can give me an idea if this should be my starting bike.. 

Ad says:

For sale is a very nice 2005 GIANT Reign 2 mountain bike. The frame size is 16", perfect for riders up to 5'9". This is a great "all-mountain" mountain bike with dual suspension. The front fork was recently upgraded to a Rock Shox Sector RL with adjustable travel from 120mm to 145mm, also has a lockout feature. The Manitau Swinger center shock has a plush 6 inches of travel. The tires are GEAX Saguero with "gheto tubless" setup so you can ride with super low presure and not worry about pinch flats. The seat is a new WTB Pure V, and the Shimano M424 spd pedals are new and still the box.

The drive train is Raceface crankset with Shimano Deore LX shifters, and derailleurs(front and rear).

The bike is in excellent condition with the exception of a small dent on the rear downtube. This has no affect on the structural integrity of this bike. Giant Reigns are built like tanks...this is mearley a "flesh wound" on this bike...it is tough.

Price of the bike is a low $750. More pics upon request

-------

Seller is willing to go down to $600... Really debating if this is the way for me to go... I live in FL so we don't have the types of trails of say a Utah or NC, but there is some decent stuff... really looking at bang for the buck.


----------



## ChristianGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like a nice bike.
Cash can buy a great deal of a bike !

I personally went from a Full susp Giant AC-1 down to a hardtail.
I missed the skilled response needed to ride hardtails on expert trail/downhill trails.

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## HeveW8 (Feb 25, 2013)

ChristianGuy said:


> Sounds like a nice bike.
> Cash can buy a great deal of a bike !
> 
> I personally went from a Full susp Giant AC-1 down to a hardtail.
> ...


Well, ended up with a different bike... picking it up today... 2011 Cannondale Flash F3. Very happy with the deal... it's prob a size up from perfect, but it is fine. Bike is in like new condition and for the price, it is exactly what I want.


----------



## ChristianGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats Awesome!
That Cannondale is one of the lightest Aluminum frames out there!
Enjoy your "new" bike!


----------



## andy4d (Feb 27, 2013)

test


----------



## Painkiller7 (Mar 5, 2013)

All stock. It's either an '87 or '88 Cannondale. I don't know too much about it, other than my father bought it new and rode it in Germany.


----------



## actuallyis (Mar 8, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## fstbusa (Jan 28, 2013)

My airborne guardian.
All stock except I removed the large chain ring and installed a race face bash guard.


----------



## Larry_who (Mar 10, 2013)

Great pics over here


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

little more work to my fiancee's 820. DMR V8s a set of Shimano Altus shifters, Avid brake levers and some new grips. With the slightly better fork I put on before she said the bike rides a lot better.


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^^ Your wife is going to be a little upset when she see's your fiancee riding her bike! Just saying......


----------



## obenchain1 (Nov 18, 2012)

*2012 Raleigh Talus 29er*








I bought this bike in November of 2012 and couldn't resist upgrading anything and everything. So here's a list of all of what i've done...
-RockShox Reckon Silver Solo Air fork 80mm
-Race Face Evolve Stem
-Truvative Bars
-Oury Lock-On grips
-Hayes Stroker trail brakes(just put on today)
-WTB Speed V Pro gel seat
-Shimano Clipless pedals 
-Continental X-Kings 2.4 (Monster wide tires)
-Stans tubeless setup
-Stans Arch EX rims laced too SRAM x9 hubs with double butted chromoly spokes and alloy nipples

Never thought i'd be this into mountain biking but i love it and do it any time i can !


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

obenchain1 said:


> View attachment 780606
> 
> I bought this bike in November of 2012 and couldn't resist upgrading anything and everything. So here's a list of all of what i've done...
> -RockShox Reckon Silver Solo Air fork 80mm
> ...


You did a very nice job with the upgrading. Especially the wheelset you chose.


----------



## loki0278 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Scott Spark 29 Team*

My new rig. I haven't seen it in person yet as I am still overseas on contract. Any upgrade ideas would be greatly appreciated as I would like to have it set up for summer XC series.

Thanks,

J


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

heh, i almost got a Spark, but there was no way i was able to test ride it. let me know how you like it.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

My new Recreation MTB = 2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disk 29er
Upgraded the pedals added a computer & water bottle. Pealed off all the damn stickers everywere.
The frame decals will have to stay as they are clearcoated over. all good!
Happy Friday!! 
NOW get out there and RIDE!!!!!!!!!!
Burt


----------



## bigdee183 (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is my new Felt


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

pushed my entry level a tad higher today


----------



## Christopher583 (Mar 14, 2013)

some shots of my iron horse maverick, all stock.... for now


----------



## Gator91 (Mar 16, 2013)

2012 Diamondback Response Sport

Azonic 420 flat pedals
Lizard Skin chainstay protecter
Lizard Skin grips


First Mountain bike bought last week on CL for 200 bucks. Grew up racing motocross, stopped riding about 2 years ago and needed a new passion on 2 wheels.


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Just finished building this last night. Taking the place of my hardtail
2008 Santa Cruz blur xc
Rockshox monarch rt3 high volume
Rockshox recon sl
Sram x-9 rear shifter
Sram x-7 medium cage rear derailleur
Sram x-7 front shifter
Raceface deus xc 90mm stem
Truvativ husslefelt sl handlebars
Odi lock on grips
Giant unity seat
Kenda nevegal stick-e 2.1 front tire
Kenda nevegal DTC 2.1 rear tire
ryhno lite wheel set on shimano hubs
lizard skin chainstay protector


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Have some headset spacers and cane creek s-8 headset coming


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

loki0278 said:


> My new rig. I haven't seen it in person yet as I am still overseas on contract. Any upgrade ideas would be greatly appreciated as I would like to have it set up for summer XC series.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


Hey you should see about moving that front brake line to the inside of your fork and than zip tie it.


----------



## Andysan (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is my trusty steed. a 13' Diamondback Response XE 29er. So far i have swapped the peddles for Shimano clipless, ditched the stock saddle for a WTB Speed V. I also had to "upgrade" the delrailluer hanger after the stock one that appeared to be made from recycled gum wrapper metal blew apart on a climb. Its a big box bike but i ride it and it gets me where i want to go.

Cheers!


----------



## dannybgoode (Mar 4, 2013)

2012 Genesis Latitude 00

I've added:

Mavic X317 rims with an XT hub front and SLX hub back (built by my own fair hands)
Thomson Elite stem and seatpost
Answer 685 XC bars
Brooks Swift Ti saddle (why Brooks - because its like have your buttocks massaged by the wings of an angel with every passing mile)
Fox 32 F100 FiT RLC fork
Shimano XT M785 brakes and RT-67 rotors

Cheers

Danny B


----------



## The_Devin_G (Mar 9, 2013)

*2013 Giant Revel 3*

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

Completely stock for now, planning on using Suntour's upgrade program to get a lot better pair of shocks, and planning on adding some disc brakes on it. Really cant think of anything else, besides needing to add the standard accessories, like a seat pack for tools and and water bottle.


----------



## 13bt (Mar 18, 2013)

My Windsor Cliff 4500 purchased from a Bikes Direct store


photo by jqueyquep, on Flickr


----------



## desi4life10 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

Picked up my first mountain bike a few days ago. Always wanted to do some good riding, and now I can finally start. This site has a lot of information and really helped when it came to picking out a bike in my price range and had what I was looking for. 

2013 Giant Talon 0 29er.


----------



## NiteWolf (Feb 28, 2013)

2012 Specialized Carve Expert 29.

Bought back in late summer last year.

So far I've changed:

Tubeless
Stan's Crest rims
Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
Shimano XT cassette
Shimano XT Ice Tech rotors
Shimano XT SPD pedals
2013 Reba fork

Still within my first year of riding and having a great time. 33 years old and feel like I'm 10 when riding my bike. It has been fantastic for stress relief and cutting down some extra pounds I've put on since turning 30.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

NiteWolf said:


> View attachment 782433
> 
> 
> 2012 Specialized Carve Expert 29.
> ...


Cough... Not entry level.... Cough

Nice bike though, great upgrades on it too


----------



## NiteWolf (Feb 28, 2013)

Good point. Didn't really think about that. It is my first mountain bike so was thinking entry level.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> '11 Giant Talon 29er 2...just got some Forte Converts as of now... And got rid of the reflectors.


After the new fork... Hoping to add a carbon saddle/seat post combo soon:


----------



## dannyboydanger (Mar 20, 2013)

Will have to post a picture later. 08 Diamondback Response, plan on upgrading it quite a bit over the next year. Rockshox Dart 3 and white Wellgo MG-1's being delivered shortly, white Oury grips are next. After that, who knows, depends on what I can find good deals on.


----------



## Hosway (Jun 6, 2012)

I beleive that thw 2012 model. Its awesome bike cause I have the same lol
I actually put a 120mm tower pro on it. Such a beautiful bike.


----------



## TailDrag (Feb 13, 2012)

First mountain bike in 15 years, and my first "real" bike..

'13 Trek Mamba 23 inch.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

^ That's a huuuuuge bi... ke!

Looks awesome!


----------



## TailDrag (Feb 13, 2012)

bleedinblue said:


> ^ That's a huuuuuge bi... ke!
> 
> Looks awesome!


I said the same thing when the sales guy rolled it out on the floor. Then I got on it and realized I'm still much bigger than it is!


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

For those of people with the recon solo air the silver edition with the turn key.
Should think about upgrading the damper on the fork.
Just replaced mine the other day haven't test ridden it yet but wow I can feel an immediate difference in the fork.
I used the rockshox argyle motion control damper because it has the low speed compression adjustment and adjustable floodgate threshold. You can still lock the fork out if you turn it all the way. Makes the fork much firmer than my stock turn key damper and as you can see from the picture there is quite a difference between the 2. I will let you figure out which one is the motion control.


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Long story short. 1 month ago.. Bought this KHS full suspension MTB. Brother having some financial issues and sold it to me for $100. 

Ive gotten rid of the long bars... Bought new riser bars and grips, front wheel was backwards,fixed it, did a full tune-up... Next step,changing the chrome parts to black.
Bought a ride along pump and flat fix it kit. I'm now riding 5 miles every other day till my legs are back.
Bought wife a bike too and she loves it. Addicted.

LOVE THIS BIKE!


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Everybody. This is my first post! Thought I'd kick things off by showing off my bike.







'09 Diamondback Outlook

Upgrades include:
Shimano Megarange cassette
Sram PC870 Chain
Delta stem adapter
Easton EA50 90mm Stem
Easton EA50 Riser
Suntour XCM V.3 Fork
Bulletproof BMX pedals
Weinmann Zac19 Double Wall Wheels

Kenda tires and trigger shifters are on the way!
What do you think?


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

bleedinblue said:


> ^ That's a huuuuuge bi... ke!
> 
> Looks awesome!


Haha! Yeah, I just threw my leg over a 21" Mamba the other day and my boys were hangin' ten on the top tube and Im 6'4"!


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

*Finally finished upgrading my Polygon Xtrada 5.0.*









Upgraded the whole drivetrain to the new SLX M675 2x10.
SLX(front) and XT(rear) brakes.
Rockshox Recon Gold RL coil fork.
Crank brothers cobalt3 bar (72cm)
Kormak stem (80mm)
polygon flat pedals.
Stock seat and wheels.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's a better pic of the drivetrain:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stainless Steel said:


> Hi Everybody. This is my first post! Thought I'd kick things off by showing off my bike.
> View attachment 784544
> 
> '09 Diamondback Outlook
> ...


That is a nice start, although the next thing to do would be to swap the fork out with a RockShox XC fork if you ride on the mountain. If you do not ride on the mountain, then the Suntour will be good.


----------



## Stainless Steel (Mar 9, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is a nice start, although the next thing to do would be to swap the fork out with a RockShox XC fork if you ride on the mountain. If you do not ride on the mountain, then the Suntour will be good.


Thanks, a new fork is in the works after upgrading the tires and shifters. Also, I should mention that I live in Houston, TX. A bit more plains and hills than mountains but still plenty of fun.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

2007 F4-

Vectra D low count spoke wheels.
XRoc Alpha carbon handle bars.
San Marco saddle.
Cateye computer.

Bottom line....28 lbs with pedals....too fast for me!

Enjoy the pics....love this bike. It screams on single track!


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Nice!


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks.....


----------



## nmetaz (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's my 2012 nishiki wasatch (no jokes) i picked up last December. so far has been a good bike the only thing I added to is forte campus pedals so i can use my clips for canal riding or regular shoes for mtb. Going to try and upgrade the fork through suntour in the next few days.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*craigslist find*

Just picked this up for 75 bucks on craigslist the other day its a 2001 K2 Zed V 26" so far only thing ive added is a velo seat (from a Stromer electric bike) i found at my LBS The plan is to make this singlespeed and get a better fork


----------



## Griff222 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't go wrong for 75 bucks


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Hosway said:


> I beleive that thw 2012 model. Its awesome bike cause I have the same lol
> I actually put a 120mm tower pro on it. Such a beautiful bike.


It is the '12...not sure why I put' 11. I couldn't be happier... Well, maybe with a nice set of carbon wheels.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Griff222 said:


> Can't go wrong for 75 bucks


exactly what I was thinking when I saw it, almost cost just as much in gas to go get it though :/


----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

Not bad for 75 dollars gets you on the trails!!!!


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

All stock now, but I suspect it'll have a Raidon fork on it before the summer is over, maybe even before summer gets here! The most important thing now is to get some dirt on the tires...



















**Got out for it's maiden voyage and first 9 miles**


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

'13 rockhopper picked up today

all stock


----------



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

13' rockhopper 2 days old.


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

So far I have added
Truvativ Hussefelt Stem
Setter checkered lock on grips
Spank bears
Wellgo mg1 pedals 
Up next I get to figure out what forks I want then upgrade my breaks.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

upgrades: RS Reba fork, ODI Rogue grips, WTB saddle, disc wheels(Rhynolites with XT hubs), rear disc adapter(A2Z), white stem(Outland), white RaceFace bashguard (2x9 drivetrain)

3/29/13


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

db_8 said:


> upgrades: RS Reba fork, ODI Rogue grips, WTB saddle, disc wheels(Rhynolites with XT hubs), rear disc adapter(A2Z), white stem(Outland), white RaceFace bashguard (2x9 drivetrain)
> 
> 3/29/13


How are you liking the new Reba fork? What did it replace? I have just replaced my Suntour XCR with the RS Reba RLT and I'm loving it. The air shock suspension is a dramatic improvement over the old coil spring and seems to have improved the handling of the bike immensely. Not to mention the weight saving.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> How are you liking the new Reba fork? What did it replace? I have just replaced my Suntour XCR with the RS Reba RLT and I'm loving it. The air shock suspension is a dramatic improvement over the old coil spring and seems to have improved the handling of the bike immensely. Not to mention the weight saving.


i love it! being a lightweight rider, the air suspension is the way to go. i have the same sentiments plus the fork gave me more confidence on the rough parts and some i could just plow through. the old RS JudyC (63/80mm) coil was too heavy and with the lack of travel and adjustments, i had to really slow down which made it worse coz i'm more prone to crashing when it's slow. i take pride in building this bike and it looks awesome (for me at least) every time i look at it.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

db_8 said:


> i love it! being a lightweight rider, the air suspension is the way to go. i have the same sentiments plus the fork gave me more confidence on the rough parts and some i could just plow through. the old RS JudyC (63/80mm) coil was too heavy and with the lack of travel and adjustments, i had to really slow down which made it worse coz i'm more prone to crashing when it's slow.* i take pride in building this bike and it looks awesome (for me at least) every time i look at it.*


Nice one! :thumbsup:

I'll have to take some pictures of my bike and upload them here too. I didn't build my bike up myself but I'm equally as proud!


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

i'll be posting better pics of the bike too after a bit of a thorough cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## thrifty (Jan 4, 2013)

X-post from the sub-$400 thread:

Here's my 2008 Kona Blast. I <3 it, but it doesn't stop me from beating it up. 










Kona Blast - $80 - pawn shop (rusty, crusty, needed lots of work, but frame in great shape)

Serfas Swoop 2.35 front tire - $25 - LBS

Continental Trail King 2.2 rear tire - $15 - Nashbar online clearance sale

Syncros riser bar - $15 - cyclesport.com online clearance (they only sell moto stuff now)

Oval Concepts Stem - $15 - LBS parts bin

Shimano Acera Trigger Shifters - $30 (both) - Amazon.com (came with cheap grip shifters from the pawn shop)

Deore XT Rear Mech and LX front Mech - free - take offs from my old bike (Swapped the decent stuff before selling it off)

Rock Shox Tora 318 U-Turn coil fork - $118 shipped - Ebay

Specialized Phenom 143 saddle - $15 - Craigslist

Gravity Gap Seatpost - $15 - nashbar online clearance

FSA Orbit Headset - $25 - LBS

ODI Rogue Grips - $20 - LBS

Lizard Skin chainstay protector in "IDGAF Pink" - $10 - LBS

Total: *$383*

The only future upgrades I'd like to do are to change the Hayes Mx4 mechanical brakes to some hydros (they work fine, but need to be adjusted frequently), and perhaps a new wheel-set if the right deal comes along. I'm riding this monster a little rougher than I think it was originally intended (I've gone off 4 foot drops to flat, and I ride with the grace and smoothness of a sandbag) and its held up like a champion.

I'd take this bike over almost any sub-$1000 current production complete hardtail anywhere.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice find on the kona^^ man looks really good


----------



## letour32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm gonna get some flack for this, but I just finished building this up today. The only stock part is the headset. Don't worry, I just had these parts laying around, didn't actively spend money to do this buildup.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

I like that mongoose man! I thought about getting one of those a while back and making it rigid. Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## letour32 (Nov 25, 2006)

iMongoose said:


> I like that mongoose man! I thought about getting one of those a while back and making it rigid. Do you know how much it weighs?


While I wouldn't advice agressive riding as I'm sure this frame is made of low grade aluminum, it is actually pretty stiff and relatively light. I haven't weighed it yet, but I believe it's around the 28 lb mark with the heavy pedals and fork. I just built it up because I had the parts laying around to do so. Otherwise it'd be much cheaper and a better idea to buy a bike from a shop (as I work at one).


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

*My new ride, massive upgrade*

Hey all, this is my latest ride, built from scratch by me which is my first build. I know it's not entry level, it's a freeride bike, but I just wanted to show what I've got now after what I had. I've stuck with mongoose for the frame as I really like mongoose pro frames and the teocali is a great bike!


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

Had a 2012 Trek Marlin but had some issues with it so my LBS & Trek gave me a 2013 Marlin and put my junk back on it for me.


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice ride TFunkMcAwesome, I just got a '13 Marlin also.


----------



## iamJ4R0N (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is my 2012 Jamis Exile Sport. Picture taken earlier today.









Mods:

- Shimano SPD-M540's
- Serfas Drifter tires ( since I mostly just commute with this bike. working on a slow build up for a dedicated SS commuter. once done, i'll put the Geax AKA's back on that came with it )
- Specialized puncture resistant tubes


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*k2 zed updates*

Here's a few updates to my on going project lol. Added specialized fast trak tires, home made chainstay protector and did a quick 2x8 conversion today:thumbsup:


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Deity Compounds and Lizard Skin chainstay protector


----------



## mortalsaint (Apr 11, 2013)

'12 Raleigh Talus 5.0, all stock as i haven't broken anything yet  Getting Velociraptor tires soon though as well as upgrading my pedals...not sure to what yet (suggestions?)


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

mortalsaint said:


> '12 Raleigh Talus 5.0, all stock as i haven't broken anything yet  Getting Velociraptor tires soon though as well as upgrading my pedals...not sure to what yet (suggestions?)


big fan of my deity compounds


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

mortalsaint said:


> '12 Raleigh Talus 5.0, all stock as i haven't broken anything yet  Getting Velociraptor tires soon though as well as upgrading my pedals...not sure to what yet (suggestions?)


You aren't happy with the geax aka's? i thought they were awesome, i had a pair on my raliegh talus 29 before i switched it over to road tires. As for pedals i like the HT ar-01's they are light and pretty cheap


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

better pics. none left to do but maintenance and riding the crap out of it. pardon the cleanliness... it was after a major clean-up since the weather hasn't been cooperating and i had nothing to do :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayrider (Apr 15, 2013)

*2012 jamis durango sport*

Upgrades 
Avid elexir hydraulic disk brakes

Photo taken in a professional photo studio


----------



## mortalsaint (Apr 11, 2013)

iMongoose said:


> You aren't happy with the geax aka's? i thought they were awesome, i had a pair on my raliegh talus 29 before i switched it over to road tires. As for pedals i like the HT ar-01's they are light and pretty cheap


I actually don't think the Geax are too bad, but i want something with larger tread...last time i was out i was sliding around in some spots i didn't want too I noticed the AR pedals were actually under the road category...how do they hold up for mtb biking gor you?


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

mortalsaint said:


> I actually don't think the Geax are too bad, but i want something with larger tread...last time i was out i was sliding around in some spots i didn't want too I noticed the AR pedals were actually under the road category...how do they hold up for mtb biking gor you?


I used them all last season and even hit them a few times on stumps and they hold up just fine


----------



## Sabonis86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ive been riding a road bike for the past 6 months and then I went mountain biking with some friends using a novarra that I rented about three weeks ago. It was a complete blast. Needless to say, I picked up this Scott Aspect 940 about a week ago for 700$ otd. I took it out on some trails yesterday and had the most fun riding a cycle I've had in a long time. This pic was right after I brought it home from the shop. I've since removed all the reflectors I swear.


----------



## JMLoughrey (Apr 18, 2013)

Sabonis86 said:


> Ive been riding a road bike for the past 6 months and then I went mountain biking with some friends using a novarra that I rented about three weeks ago. It was a complete blast. Needless to say, I picked up this Scott Aspect 940 about a week ago for 700$ otd. I took it out on some trails yesterday and had the most fun riding a cycle I've had in a long time. This pic was right after I brought it home from the shop. I've since removed all the reflectors I swear


This is actually the exact bike i'm looking at, also have in mind a Giant Talon 29er left over from 2012 which i'm considering spending a little more on. On my test ride of the Scott it felt great. Hope you enjoy the bike!


----------



## Sabonis86 (Apr 21, 2013)

JMLoughrey said:


> This is actually the exact bike i'm looking at, also have in mind a Giant Talon 29er left over from 2012 which i'm considering spending a little more on. On my test ride of the Scott it felt great. Hope you enjoy the bike!


Been enjoying it a lot. Thanks! The bike feels great to me but I've got little experience to base my opinion on. It was between the Airborne Guardian and the Scott. Those were pretty much the only bikes in my price range that had hydraulic brakes. The Guardian seems like a hell of a steal but I just felt more comfortable buying the Scott for the LBS support and being able to testride it. I must say though the Guardian's color scheme looks killer. Take a Pic whatever bike you get!


----------



## aw2013 (Mar 31, 2013)

My new Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er.
Only had it out on the trails twice but love it so far!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Sabonis86 said:


> Ive been riding a road bike for the past 6 months and then I went mountain biking with some friends using a novarra that I rented about three weeks ago. It was a complete blast. Needless to say, I picked up this Scott Aspect 940 about a week ago for 700$ otd. I took it out on some trails yesterday and had the most fun riding a cycle I've had in a long time. *This pic was right after I brought it home from the shop. I've since removed all the reflectors I swear*.


LOL glad to hear it. I bought the Scott Aspect 920 in October it was the first thing I did! Second thing I did was replace the stock saddle. It was killing me! Apart from that totally loving the bike. I wanted to post a picture in some beautiful trail location but instead here it is in my garage. LOL Oh well.









Upgrades:

Saddle: Specialized Henge
Fork: Rockshox Reba RLT
Pedals: Wellgo V12 Copys
Stem: Removed spacer and flipped 8* negative.









When I upgraded the fork I also added the Pushloc Remote which is great. Just a shame it creates so much 'clutter' on the handlebars as many posters tried to warn me about. All 15mm of clutter. LOL









Apart from that everything else stock. Great entry level bike IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonb751 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here I mine, currently doing a super budget build. Bought it for $150. It's a 2005 Haro Shift R7. Came with Fox F80RL fork, Manitou Radium R rear shock, cane creek front wheel, and Avid BBDB brakes front and rear. So far I've added XT rear derailleur, And XT shifters. All I need now is a front derailleur, chain, and shift cables and I'll be ready to ride. I'm new to all this, so any advice would be helpful. So far with everything I have right at $200 in the bike.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's mine. Just picked it up this weekend and so far there's a little adjustment and some things I need to learn and replace but overall I am pleased with it for 300 bucks. Here's what I know is on the bike.

Specialized HSR frame
Bomber front forks
Fox float rear
Shimano deore shifters and v brakes
Gt handlebars
Shimano deore crank as well

I know this is a copy frame built by the path bike shop in orange county. I'm guessing it weighs in at about 25lbs?? It feels light to me compared to what I was riding that's for sure. I would like to go MD on the front at some point but for now I still have to learn to ride what I have. Do need to get a new helmet though. I can reach speeds I couldn't dream of out here in the desert and as much of a rush as it is...well my brain feels naked.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsthegrizzly (Sep 13, 2012)

this is my baby my db overdrive with Hayes stroker trail brakes, race face respond handlebars, wtb grips and valcon team seat, answer rove pedals with schwalbe big apples on the rims since I commute on it since I sold my car.


----------



## xdrex (Apr 16, 2013)

My 2013 Trek Mamba. Just picked it up last weekend. All stock for now.









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toot334455 (Apr 4, 2013)

Velicaraptors are sick! im rocking the oury grips too.


spec4life said:


> Here is my contribution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toot334455 (Apr 4, 2013)

wheres a good place to buy?


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

I got mine off craigslist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

toot334455 said:


> wheres a good place to buy?


get familiar with ebay pricing tool
Sporting Goods > Outdoor Sports > Cycling > Bicycles & Frames > Mountain Bikes| eBay


----------



## Jor757 (Mar 11, 2013)

Got a deal on a used kona scrap. So far been riding some park, alot on the streets and a little bit of single track by our house. Also got my girlfriend an Airborne Sabre. First upgrades to my bike are lock on grips and some maxxis holy rollers. Also she forced me to trade her seats so I have a WTB Speed V seat now.


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just bought a Trek 3700 yesterday... Only had a few minutes to spend with it, but it's great to be back on a nicer bike. Definitely will be easing into it though - balancing hobbies


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Awesome bike! absolutely love the teal and black color scheme, I'm jealous 

standard recommendations: definitely take off the kickstand and get some alloy pedals, also remove all the reflectors if you won't be riding at night


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Kryptoroxx said:


> I got mine off craigslist
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Be careful! if you don't know much about bikes you can EASILY get ripped off.

I was an idiot and I bought a Trek 4300 that had blown out shocks (The guy was literally like 350 lbs, I should have known) and it was missing a cog on the cassette for some reason.


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Apr 24, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> ^ Awesome bike! absolutely love the teal and black color scheme, I'm jealous
> 
> standard recommendations: definitely take off the kickstand and get some alloy pedals, also remove all the reflectors if you won't be riding at night


Lol good call.. I was thinking about taking the reflectors off and just keeping them around if I did plan on a night ride.

I actually opted for the kickstand, although I've noticed it got in the way once already. I'll see how it goes with that thing.

Any recommendations on where to buy pedals? Are there good sites where you can find a whole bunch of aftermarket parts? I'm used to the car world... lol


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Wellgo MG-1's are generally accepted as one of the best value pedals (you can remove the reflectors off these too lol):

in silver
2013 Wellgo MG1 MG 1 MTB BMX Downhill DH Mountain Bike Magnesium Pedals Silver | eBay

in black
New Wellgo MG 1 MG1 Magnesium Pedal Black | eBay

these also look good and Pricepoint is a good store

Wellgo B219 Flat Pedals | Wellgo | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

Wellgo B184 Flat Pedals | Wellgo | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Sup guys

Here's my bike on some Ikea Wall Brackets.










Frame: Raleigh 
Fork: Fox 32 Vanilla 140 FIT RLC (travel reduced to 100mm, firm spring)
Front Brake: None
Rear Brake: XT M775 with 160mm rotors

Stem: Controltech DH Stem 
Bar: Stock (waiting for my Funn Full On Bar from CRC)
Grips: Jet Black Lock-On Grips, White

Drivetrain: Singlespeed
Crankset: Deore M590 crankset with BB51
Pedals: Wellgo alloy pedals (right pedal has a makeshift pedal strap from old tubes)

Rear wheelset: WTB LaserDisc Trail 
Front wheelset: Stock Raleigh 
Tyres: Maxxis Slicks

The fork was 140mm on default but was reduced to 100mm to comply with my frame for leisure street riding. The Maxxis Overdrive tyres are perfect for messing around in the street, very tough and puncture-proof.

Love this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Apr 24, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> Wellgo MG-1's are generally accepted as one of the best value pedals (you can remove the reflectors off these too lol):
> 
> in silver
> 2013 Wellgo MG1 MG 1 MTB BMX Downhill DH Mountain Bike Magnesium Pedals Silver | eBay
> ...


Thanks for the links man! Appreciate it. Lol @ the reflectors


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

AudiSportB5S4 said:


> I actually opted for the kickstand, although I've noticed it got in the way once already. I'll see how it goes with that thing.


You will think "in the way" when that baby falls down during a log cross or a small jump. It will most likely put you on the ground.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

gunner66 said:


> You will think "in the way" when that baby falls down during a log cross or a small jump. It will most likely put you on the ground.


I agree. If you are riding single track with your bike, I would consider the kickstand to be a potential safety hazard.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> Be careful! if you don't know much about bikes you can EASILY get ripped off.
> 
> I was an idiot and I bought a Trek 4300 that had blown out shocks (The guy was literally like 350 lbs, I should have known) and it was missing a cog on the cassette for some reason.


This is true. I spent a good 20 min checking for obvious things like cracks and bends. The components were easy to spot. The guy was similar size and build and actually in shape. To top off the observed good appearance his kids were on "quality" bikes. He had a tool chest pretty much dedicated to bikes.

So as a note always observe as much as you can off the seller. A lot can be discerned from demeanour, greeting, answers to questions, attitude, and if he asks about money first or not. You will get a gut feeling from this whether you recognize it or not...its human nature.

Either that or I've been a jarhead for too long and I've gone straight paranoid. Its possible lol

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a Fuji Nevada 4.0, I think it's a 2010 or 11. I picked it up from the LBS today! I put big 2.4" Maxxis tires on it, a new Zoom adjustable stem on it, new Azonic WF handlebars, new steel Surly forks, and a new set of colored cables to fit the shifters since it sits up a lot higher now! Much better for my back. I'm gonna try to add the pics now!


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

AudiSportB5S4 said:


> I actually opted for the kickstand, although I've noticed it got in the way once already. I'll see how it goes with that thing.


There's no reason you can't leave it on for the street and just take it off for the trails. I do that with my daughter's bike. Kickstand on for riding to school, off for the trails. There's just one bolt, takes like 20 seconds to remove or reinstall.


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Apr 24, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> remove all the reflectors if you won't be riding at night


I tackled this request last night . I'm waiting for my Cateye Strada to come in so I know how far I'm peddling along. I did a roughly 2 mile ride last night, hot damn I need to get back in shape with cycling. Granted it was a legs day @ the gym earlier that day, but still.. lol.

Do sites exist where you can kind of trace out roads you go on and see the distance?


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

AudiSportB5S4 said:


> Do sites exist where you can kind of trace out roads you go on and see the distance?


Running, Running Maps and Running Routes, Runners Community | MapMyRun


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Apr 24, 2013)

IamDefiler said:


> Running, Running Maps and Running Routes, Runners Community | MapMyRun


Awesome! Thanks man..


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Well here is mine. Its been 15 years since ive had a bike, Single father so the income is not there for a Nice $1000+ bike. I do like the way it rides. I will do some upgrades on it. Nothing insane but good shocks and rims. It's a Iron Horse sinister 6.2







p.s be nice please


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's mine...

To get into mtb'in sometime in 2009 I purchased a Fantom Trail HT from BikeDirect










After riding it a few times my fat ars decided that it can't take the abuse... so early 2010 I got a 2009 Marin MountVision 5.8 Frame and had all the parts from the HT moved to this frame










Since then I upgraded almost all parts on it little by little and we come to this










It's been a fun journey so far and looking forward to a lot more rides


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

That's quite an interesting rear suspension. How does it ride? Cool lookin bike too!

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Kryptoroxx said:


> That's quite an interesting rear suspension. How does it ride? Cool lookin bike too!
> 
> sent by carrier pigeon


As a fellow Marin Mount Vision owner, I can say that it is probably one of the best rear suspension designs for a trail bike I have ever ridden. With an RP23 in there it climbs like a hardtail and takes drops and bumps like a 7" travel bike. It was designed by a formula 1 suspension guru.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

moefosho said:


> As a fellow Marin Mount Vision owner, I can say that it is probably one of the best rear suspension designs for a trail bike I have ever ridden. With an RP23 in there it climbs like a hardtail and takes drops and bumps like a 7" travel bike. It was designed by a formula 1 suspension guru.


I would definitely love to be able to climb a bit better....but I think my technique is probably wrong lol. I ride the older fsr enduro copy frame above a little. It takes drops extremely well but every time I stand to climb it feels like all my weight gets transferred to the front? No traction unless my butt is in the seat.

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

moefosho said:


> As a fellow Marin Mount Vision owner, I can say that it is probably one of the best rear suspension designs for a trail bike I have ever ridden. With an RP23 in there it climbs like a hardtail and takes drops and bumps like a 7" travel bike. It was designed by a formula 1 suspension guru.


Pretty much what he said. It rides like a dream!!! I love it


----------



## indotrail (May 18, 2013)

my superduper giant..just finished a month ago..









giant atx7 frame
fork rst first 120mm
shimano alivio 27 speeds
folker rims..
etc


----------



## NYSt8ofMind02 (May 3, 2011)

2011 Motobecane 700HT, wasn't the color I wanted but it really grew on me. Wellgo pedals on order, no other upgrades until something breaks.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

So I finally broke down and bought my first mountain bike. I bought a '12 Specialized HardRock. The Smurf Mobile.  It was on sale since it was last year's model. I only had about 30-45 mins to ride it yesterday but I loved it. I am very happy with it. My only complaint was that I'm fat and out of shape. 










I was really happy with buying from the LBS. They treated me really well.


----------



## mtnjeff (May 4, 2013)

I've been riding a Giant Revel 3 2013. I upgraded the handlebar/ stem to a 660mm low rise, 70mm stem. The original handlebar so heavy.
I just got back into riding so it's been fun. I want to upgrade the fork though, it weighs over 5.5 pounds.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

mtnjeff said:


> I've been riding a Giant Revel 3 2013. I upgraded the handlebar/ stem to a 660mm low rise, 70mm stem. The original handlebar so heavy.
> I just got back into riding so it's been fun. I want to upgrade the fork though, it weighs over 5.5 pounds.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Welcome! Here's a dedicated Giant Revel thread - http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/revel-thread-829192.html?highlight=revel

For the fork, take advantage of the Suntour fork upgrade program - http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...your-suntour-fork-830657.html?highlight=revel


----------



## mattmers (Apr 13, 2013)

I payed $500 in 2011 for the 2012 Trek 3500 Disc (didn't like the 2011 color selection) and bought the Bontrager Quantum (Great Helmet) for $65. Got a trunk rack for $100 (kind crappy). Then Bought a cheap $10 foot pump, Used Maxxis Ardent tires for $40 (guy gave me his old saddle bag and a tire tool). More recently I got A spare tube for $8, a Bontrage multi-tool for $10, Frame bike pump for $13, a Camelbak insulated bottle for $12. Oh and a Emerson 720p action cam for $30 at biglots. That is all my bike purchases since 2011 which is about $788. I plan to get the SR Suntour Raidon LO R Air in September through the Loyalty Program for $150. I also recently crashed and messed my hand up good so gloves are in mind too.


----------



## Melacanth (May 23, 2013)

*Meet Minerva......*

Long time lurker first time poster (is that even right, poster? Replier maybe?)

Started out with a Epic walmart mongoose bike which died on me on my second trail.

Saved up and bought Minerva, 2013 Cannondale trail 6 29er. Been riding her for a month and I am...... in love.

So far I've only changed the pedals to Wellgo MG1, other than that don't know what else to do.

Maybe the brakes later on?

Suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Melacanth said:


> Long time lurker first time poster (is that even right, poster? Replier maybe?)
> 
> Started out with a Epic walmart mongoose bike which died on me on my second trail.
> 
> ...


I would probably do the breaks I just had the brakes fail on me on my fourth trail it was not fun going downhill


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

After a few months in the saddle you'll know where your dollars will be best spent. It's different for everyone. Could be seat, bars, pedals (contact points) or performance, like wheels, brakes, shifting components. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Personally a good helmet was first in line. Tires, grips, bars, saddle are all in line to be done. Brakes will be done but fit first

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Here's mine: 13 Specialized Hardrock sport disk 29er small. Love it !
Im a noob so no trails yet. 
So far I've only gotten a matching specialized Echelon helmet specialized gloves (fox motox gloves too !)
And mtb boots. Next in order are some red alloy pedals, stock plastic ones slip when wet.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Gotta start the trails sometime dude, get on your bike and ride. It's the best way to learn


----------



## Barflyrocks (May 17, 2013)

*Here's mine*







it's a Norco Nitro 6.2.

I hope this worked....


----------



## Melacanth (May 23, 2013)

Here's mine: 13 Specialized Hardrock sport disk 29er small. Love it !
Im a noob so no trails yet. 

Come on erick! That bike looks way too clean, go hit the trails. I've already had a few bad falls and I just keep going and learning. I shall be a somewhat mediocre rider in 3 months flat!

Nice Norco btw, I would remove those reflectors though.


----------



## erickxcr (May 17, 2013)

Lol, its only a week old ! But I know im itching to go to a trail. Gonna see if I can go this sunday to snowhill in orlando.


----------



## Viperoni (May 22, 2013)

My 2005 Trek 3700 (bought used):









Has bottle + cage, a computer I haven't tried using yet, and a weak headlight.

Mods I ordered but haven't received yet:

Gusset Slim Jim LB pedals
Kool Stop dual compound brake pads

Future Mods:

Knobbier tires
Brighter headlight


----------



## NJdevils26 (May 17, 2013)

After over a month of relentlessly searching CL and Ebay, I finally picked up my bike! A 2010 Rockhopper SL for 750 which was a little steep but it was practically brand new. Well worth the extra ~75 for gas to get it too.









I'm a total noob and have no idea what to upgrade but I think I might wait a while. First thing after my first run was to remove the cages on my pedals. I kept it loose on my feet but was a real pain trying to get them back in when I dismounted.

Should I get a new set or would I able to ride out this year with them and get shoes with better grips like skateboarding shoes?


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

I ride in chucks on platform pedals....but I'm not so sure that's the best idea ever. I'm looking at some different pedals and shoes here in the future

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Here is some of my wife's and mine we are noobs, this was our second ride. Mostly forest roads and some single track, don't want to scare my wife to where she wants quit doing it. Both bikes are stock yet some mods to come first will be pedals. Mine is a Redline 620 and hers is a XS Reign 3.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, since nobody else chimed in... 5.10's 1st, then the pedals that suit your fancy. (flats, of course!) Nuff sed!


----------



## Barflyrocks (May 17, 2013)

I forgot to post my previous bike, Jamis Trail X2. Good entry level bike, but the RST fork was horrendous.



Barflyrocks said:


> View attachment 801598
> it's a Norco Nitro 6.2.
> 
> I hope this worked....


----------



## Thall36 (May 5, 2013)

This is my bike, my first real mountain bike. This is really my first full season of riding since I didn't get my bike till late October last year. Its a 2000 Bianchi Wannabee Hardtail. I have upgraded or modernized most of the components since most had had their day. Upgrades include Weinmann wheels, Funn Disc brakes, FSA f-Aplha crankset, X7 shifters, Easton eA50 stem and handlebars, WTB volcan saddle, diamondback pedals, crankbrothers grips.

Sorry if my images are too big.


----------



## splash13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, noob here. Got this off CL for $175, all stock. '06/'07 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc. So far, the change i've made is the stock Hayes rotor. Changed it to Ashima Airotor then added Ibera bottle cage.


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

What a steal! Nice ride for a few nickles!


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

2011 Scott Aspect 55
Mavic XM 817 Wheelset
Manitou Minute Pro 100mm
80mm Easton Havoc Stem
Chromag OSX uncut handlebars 
Avid BB7 Mechanical Breaks
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers
Shimano Alivio Shifters
Sun Ringle pedals 
ODI Lockon Grips


----------



## bfletch1310 (Sep 5, 2012)

2012 Revel 2 only upgrade is some new pedals. 
Unless you consider new tubes from getting flats
an upgrade.

Pedals: Origin8, ProForm UL Fiber


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

*New Bike. First Mountain Bike*

2013 DiamondBack Response XE 18"
new seat
rear fender
water cage


----------



## Trekker124 (Jun 5, 2013)

My original MTB (way too small):






My new MTB-a 2012 Trek 3700 Disk:


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

Did some upgrades on the Revel..








*Not pictured - Chainguide

More pictures - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s50oztmw4nzejsr/RuejsLm3BO

Model: 2011 Giant Revel 1
Color: Gray/Blue
Size: Small
Fork: SR Suntour EPICON X2 RLR Lite 9QR, 100mm travel
Brakeset: Shimano Deore M596 Hydraulic Brakes
Brake Rotors: Tektro 160mm F&R
Shift Levers: Shimano Deore M591 10 Speed
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX M663 10 Speed
Crankset: Race Face Ride Single Speed, 170mm, 32T **Bash removed**
Chain Guide: MRP Mini G2 w/ Race Face ISCG Adapter Plate
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
Bottom Bracket: Race Face Ride External BB, 68/73mm
Rear Cogs: Shimano SLX CS-HG81 10 Speed, 11-36 Teeth
Chain: Shimano HG-54 10 Speed
Seatpost: Giant Sport alloy, 30.9mm diameter
Saddle: Giant Sport MTB
Handlebar: Race Face Ride XC Riser Bar 710mm
Grip: Race Face Sniper Lock-on
Handlebar Stem: Giant Sport Alloy
Hubs: Formula disc
Rims: Giant XC Alloy, Double Wall, 32-hole
Tires: 26 x 2.2" Geax Saguaro TNT
**Front mounted for Traction. Rear mounted for Speed**








Chainguide installed

:thumbsup:


----------



## bnr (Jun 7, 2013)

picked up this used 2008 Gary Fisher Wahoo. I'm a noob to bikes only thing I've done is changed the housing. When purchased from my LBS they put a new chain on it and it came with some aftermarket pedals. I've only had the bike for just over a week but it's been fun riding. I'll probably just buy a mount for my garmin watch, and then maybe some shoes/pedals since I notices my feet were slipping a bit going uphill.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

2011 GT Avalanche 3.0 a year later, after some big upgrades

Mavic Crossride Disc Wheelset
RockShox Recon Silver TK fork
Avid BB7 brakes
Odi Longneck Grips
Wellgo flat pedals
Bashguard
Lizard Skin
Weirwolf 2.1 tires
Maxxis Ultralight tubes
1x8 conversion


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

2011 Force GT. My brother in law found my first fs bike for me on craigslist at a killer price. It had the crank bros wheels and talas fork already. Since then I've added the xs dropper post, xt brakes, and carbon bars. I don't care what anyone says about GT, this bike is awesome!


----------



## S0RRY (Jun 8, 2013)

Windsor Cliff 4500 (yes I bought it online, didn't realize it was such a polarizing issue)

Upgrades:
VP All Purpose Pedals
Crank Brothers Cobalt Grips
Truvativ Hussefelt Stem 60mm
Vuelta Mountain Bike comp Disc Wheelset (not on yet)
WTB Velociraptor Tires
Shimano LX Rear Derailleur


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

2011 Diamondback Response Sport bought in May 2012
2012 GT Avalanche 3.0 bought 3 days ago, got it just for the frame. Will be stripping out most parts and putting on $1100 parts I just bought. 
half of it came in today


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is mine, I bought is way back in 03 or 04 it has gotten ridden more since moving back to NY then living in NC for 8 years. Only thing I have done to it is replaced the grip shifters with Rapid Fires.








My wife's Wal-Mart special.








Looking to buy better bikes in the next few months.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Now those are real entry level mountain bikes. Where is the front wheel for the K2?


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Now those are real entry level mountain bikes. Where is the front wheel for the K2?


The wheel was in the bed of my truck, just finished cleaning them from a ride and my wife gets anal about dirty bikes in the house at the time we lived in a apartment in NC where we hardly ever rode.

We are starting to look for new bikes. I really think I should go back to a hard tail, since I feel the FS bike is hurting me going up hills. Before the K2 I had a Mongoose Hill Topper which I gave to my brother when I bought the K2.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FoxRob said:


> The wheel was in the bed of my truck, just finished cleaning them from a ride and my wife gets anal about dirty bikes in the house at the time we lived in a apartment in NC where we hardly ever rode.
> 
> We are starting to look for new bikes. I really think I should go back to a hard tail, since I feel the FS bike is hurting me going up hills. Before the K2 I had a Mongoose Hill Topper which I gave to my brother when I bought the K2.


You might want to look at 29er bikes. They (in my mind) improve climbing and descending, although they do not corner nearly as well as 26er bikes.


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. I was looking at the specs of a Trek, GT, Giant and a Niner 29er. But it will come down to how it feels. I know I am looking to try and stay in a budget under 1000 for each of our bikes but quality bikes have always been pricey.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FoxRob said:


> Thanks for the advise. I was looking at the specs of a Trek, GT, Giant and a Niner 29er. But it will come down to how it feels. I know I am looking to try and stay in a budget under 1000 for each of our bikes but quality bikes have always been pricey.


The Trek Mamba for 2013 should be in your price range. While I was looking for a new MTB myself, I was first looking at a Mamba for ~$950. The Mamba is a great bike get into riding, and it has excellent components for the price.
If you are willing to spend a little more ($1100), then there is the Trek Cobia (10 speed over 9, Avid brakes over Hayes, SoloAir fork over coil.)


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The Trek Mamba for 2013 should be in your price range. While I was looking for a new MTB myself, I was first looking at a Mamba for ~$950. The Mamba is a great bike get into riding, and it has excellent components for the price.
> If you are willing to spend a little more ($1100), then there is the Trek Cobia (10 speed over 9, Avid brakes over Hayes, SoloAir fork over coil.)


Thanks for the recommendations, I am willing to go a bit over if needed, I would rather have a bike I can enjoy for a while rather then have to upgrade to make me happy. A friend of mine recommended to look at Niners....hahaha way out of my price range.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Well the rim upgrade was unintended since it blew up on me at big bear...but here is stock and changes. 

Upgrades include: 
Trunativ 60mm hussenfelt stem
Blk Mrkt low rise 31.8mm bar
Crank Bros 50/50 platform pedals
WTB weirwolve 2.1 tires.

Sadly the bomber fork is needing new springs at the very least. I changed the fluid out andeasured the unsprung. 185mm is where it should be and 177mm is where they are now. Not sure how much of a difference new springs would make but running atf fluid did improve the dampening. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrredline05 (Jun 19, 2013)

Picked up a Schwinn Ranger 2.6 on the cheap. Its been taken well care of with a few upgrades. Isnt the best bike on the trail, but handles pretty well. I like it for a simple trail ride a few times a week.


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

My Giant Revel 4. Bought it yesterday. Upgrades will start at the end of the month, first to get changed will be the god-awful plastic pedals.


----------



## Harb (Apr 12, 2013)

Motobecane Fly9357. Scored it off CL for $200


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

2008 or 9 Hardrock. I have some BB7 brakes that will go on soon. I plan to go Tubless down the track and upgrade the shocks and am thinking about going a 1x9 set up because of jamming from 1st to 2nd range.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

1013 Talon 0 29er. Except for accessories, I have no upgrades yet. It's a very well rounded bike. I'll wait till something breaks.


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

chuckeieio said:


> 1013 Talon 0 29er. Except for accessories, I have no upgrades yet. It's a very well rounded bike. I'll wait till something breaks.
> 
> View attachment 811201


DANG that thing is in good shape for being 1,000 years old!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

coling said:


> DANG that thing is in good shape for being 1,000 years old!


Wow! I never knew Giant was around in 1013. It must have been Italian.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Wow! I never knew Giant was around in 1013. It must have been Italian.


You'd be wrong. This bicycle was first developed 1012 by the Aztecs to celebrate their civilizations migration to Tenochtitlan in Mexico. The seat is stuffed with tea leaves and coconut fibres.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chuckeieio said:


> You'd be wrong. The bicycle was made in 1012 by the Aztecs to celebrate their civilizations migration to Tenochtitlan in Mexico. The seat is stuffed with tea leaves and coconut fibres.


And then when Spain captured Mexico, they brought that very bike to Europe and kept it a secret all these years. Cool!


----------



## Bourdagespl (Jun 25, 2013)

chuckeieio said:


> 1013 Talon 0 29er. Except for accessories, I have no upgrades yet. It's a very well rounded bike. I'll wait till something breaks.
> 
> View attachment 811201


Nice bike! I just bought the same! (however mine is a 2013! )

This is my first 29er. Can't wait to hit the trails!

Rapid shot after a muddy session


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome thread. I'm gonna post my entry level bike when I have enough posts.


----------



## CLMS (Jun 26, 2013)

Giant Yukon I "borrowed" from my dad. He just doesn't know it yet! I needed a bike with at least front suspension for some upcoming run/bike trail races. Only upgrades are new tires & a used fork that I already had from another bike. The plan is to put some miles on it and either upgrade this bike or buy a newer one. I have a feeling I've caught the riding bug (again) & will buy new but I'll put this one to the test until then.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

JoeDougieDouglas said:


> View attachment 810269
> 
> 
> My Giant Revel 4. Bought it yesterday. Upgrades will start at the end of the month, first to get changed will be the god-awful plastic pedals.


Nice just got the same bike myself. I spent my entire budget on this and still need a bike rack for my vehicle. lol. So pedals and shoes will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

As mentioned above... Just got it today as my first mountain bike. It's a 2013 Giant Revel 4. Didn't even realize it had reflectors until I took this picture.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

brainhulk said:


> 2011 Force GT. My brother in law found my first fs bike for me on craigslist at a killer price. It had the crank bros wheels and talas fork already. Since then I've added the xs dropper post, xt brakes, and carbon bars. I don't care what anyone says about GT, this bike is awesome!


What do people say? GTs are great bikes.

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## shooter jon (Jun 20, 2013)

Just picked this up last week. I think it was a pretty good deal at $600. 
2012 Jamis exile sport
Rock shox reba with remote lock out
Avid elixir5 hydraulic brakes
Ritchey bars








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

shooter jon said:


> Just picked this up last week. I think it was a pretty good deal at $600.
> 2012 Jamis exile sport
> Rock shox reba with remote lock out
> Avid elixir5 hydraulic brakes
> ...


Nice! Hope you have shin guards with those pedals.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my Cannondale F9, my first true mountain bike.
Upgrades so far: Knobby Tires (Specialized Eskar 2.30 in the rear, Kenda 2.10 in the front)
The Stem, pedals, and seat came from my Cobia as I was swapping pieces between the two.


----------



## evotexas (May 12, 2013)

*My new toy!*

I just bought a Fezzari Pike Peak MTB. Upgraded the tires which made a huge difference. Love the bike.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

evotexas said:


> I just bought a Fezzari Pike Peak MTB. Upgraded the tires which made a huge difference. Love the bike.
> 
> View attachment 812689


What tires did you put on the prowler2.1 or something else?
Thanks Richie R


----------



## evotexas (May 12, 2013)

I put the WTB WeirWolf 2.1 on the front and back. They made a big difference and the price was right.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

evotexas said:


> I put the WTB WeirWolf 2.1 on the front and back. They made a big difference and the price was right.


I run the exact same tires. Love them. Considering going to 2.3 in the front though just to see.

Hand typed and Telegraphed


----------



## Missouri_MTBer (Jul 4, 2013)

*My Trek 4300 Alpha*

I picked it up last Friday and so far love it! It's my first real mountain bike, I'm thinking about upgrading the fork but probably not until this one breaks. Also thinking about putting some disc brakes on it but so far the V-brakes are working great! Hope I didn't pay to much, $250, it has new tires, cables, chain, etc.


----------



## Max LOLume (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's my first 'real' bike. She started off as a plane Jane Forge Sawback a few years ago and was recently rebuilt/upgraded. I may have moved on to a 29'er for most of my riding, but I still love this bike!


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

My fiancee's Trek 820 in dirt mode. DMR V8s, 80MM suntour XTC, Shimano 7 speed shifters Avid brake levers, grips and 26x2 Captian sport tires. 


I just recently picked up a Sette Raken frame and starting a build up on that. to replace the heavy 820


----------



## jimbojo (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is my new to me 1999 K2 Zed X, hot off of Craigslist, :eeksterhhh maybe I shouldn't say hot. 

Jimbo


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

*New Bike GT*








2012 GT Transeo 3.0
disk brakes 
lockout 
700c wheels


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Mike C. said:


> View attachment 815214
> 
> 2012 GT Transeo 3.0
> disk brakes
> ...


I like your setup. Most be fast around the city with those round wheels. Mine is setup with a 24r/26f and while it's very nimble, it's not the fastest ride on the open roads


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea she's fast to me. Pretty new to riding so I'm still working on leg strength. Hit 32mph top speed today! I had a diamondback response for a few weeks but quickly returned that pos. So far I love the GT. Just ordered Shimano spd pedals and shoes arriving Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That's pretty good ! I think top speed I hit with mine is about 40km/h, but mostly not over 20mph at usual cruising speed before I out spin the gears or my legs. I really like the 700c wheels paired to disc brakes, that's a nice combo, and with wider studded cross tires, you'd be in business over the winter. I'm a fan of wide rims and tires, and I've used to have a 30mm wide front rim before a car totaled it, so I got a sweet 27mm one now with a disc hub and SS spokes waiting on my wall for next winter, I'm gonna ditch the rim brakes and go for the kill hehe.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kryptoroxx said:


> I run the exact same tires. Love them. Considering going to 2.3 in the front though just to see.
> 
> Hand typed and Telegraphed


Hey I have a 2.3 AM TCS WW pm me an offer ,it has a ton of life left, just looking to try a new tire.

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

I had the LBS put 700x40mm tires on the GT when I purchased the bike. They suggested a 40 would hold up better to the potholes and curbs I would encounter. Although I did pinch a tube the very first ride I took. I think thats as fat as I can go on a 700 rim. I'll have to learn to rides more conservatively.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

It all depends on the rim's internal width. Usually 700c rims are around 19-23mm external width, but some can be bigger.

Also some tires are taller (higher sidewall), and offer a better volume and soak up bumps easier without sacrificing rolling resistance. 40c tires sounds good though, what's the pressure you're running ?


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Running 60-65psi. Figured I'd run the max. recommended psi on the tire to reduce rolling resistance/ avoid pinch flats. Still pretty surprised I can't hop curbs or roll down stair with a $600 bike. Never had a problem with the cheap bikes we had as kids.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

How big are you ? And I ride the heck out of mine, on a 17yo frame, so I don't know why you can't huck the city ?


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

5'11" 190lbs. The first curb I hopped, the back wheel hit and in about 3 seconds it was flat!


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike C. said:


> 5'11" 190lbs. The first curb I hopped, the back wheel hit and in about 3 seconds it was flat!


Either bad luck (defect) or it could be from some other issues, I'm new but I have heard around the forum of one issue that it could be. Apparently sometimes stuff (thorns and such) ends up inside the tire and can pop your tube. MTB'rs are designed to take bumps and things much bigger than what a curb brings, so I am thinking there is something else wrong.

Did you buy your bike new or used?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Talking about bad luck, shop I work at this morning we had a flat on one of the big bike and turns out it was a earrings pin that went right trough the tire and tube, at a perfect angle, a 3/4" long sterling silver needle.

But you're a bit on the heavy side though. Maybe you'll get use to it soon enough.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Temporally testing how the Rockshox Tora handles on this bab! Boy its day and night compare to SR Suntour XCM! can't wait to put on my Rockshox SID and Shimano SLX drivetrain next month >.<


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe bad luck. We shall see. I bought it new. It was a leftover for 2012


----------



## Noit (Jul 8, 2013)

My current bike is a 2012 Focus Whistler I haven't done much to it except new tires. Currently rocking a 2.5 Blue Groove front and a 2.35 Nevgal in the rear for the lumpy wet trails out here. Also have a set of Kenda k838's for the road and a set Raceking 2.2's for the harder stuff.

saving up money and looking to replace the SR Suntour XCT fork as they're less confidence inspiring than my old rigid on pretty much anything that isn't road.


----------



## jeremy1ns (Jun 21, 2013)

My new toy. Wish it would dry up so I can take it on some trails.


----------



## Xanthias1 (Jul 13, 2013)

New to MTBR - Just picked up a 6 month old 2013 Giant Talon 1 for $600 NZD, 'bout $470 USD.

I can't wait to get it out on a trail....

p.s I'm wasting plenty of time on here - so much knowledge, ideas and just great info, it's awesome!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Xanthias1 said:


> New to MTBR - Just picked up a 6 month old 2013 Giant Talon 1 for $600 NZD, 'bout $470 USD.
> 
> I can't wait to get it out on a trail....
> 
> p.s I'm wasting plenty of time on here - so much knowledge, ideas and just great info, it's awesome!


Yeah...plenty of ideas around here to drain my bank account on a regular basis 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bnr (Jun 7, 2013)

changed the handlebar
wtb rocket v saddle
odi ruffian grips
wellgo mg1s
nevegal 26 2.35 front 2.1 rear tires


----------



## ackliant (Mar 6, 2012)

*My Toy*

Here's my 2013 Trek GF Mamba. I originally bought the 2012 Mamba since I feel the Hayes Brakes on the 13 model are really soft. But my LBS "accidentally" sold my 2012 Mamba that I was paying off! They decided to let me have to 13 model and drop the price difference.

I love the bike except for the brakes. I'm pretty in shape and only 153lbs so the 30+ pound frame doesn't bother me.

Also!....Couple days ago I was struck by a suv and so i'm using this as an excuse to upgrade, but i'm having a hard time deciding on parts. Anybody have any luck with Raceface???

But anyway...heres the bike. I'l have added is a Lizardskin chainstay protector.


----------



## jenario (Jun 16, 2013)

*2013 Marin Pioneer Trail*

2013 - 15" Marin Pioneer Trail

Specs:MARIN BIKES**|** Mountain HT**|**Alloy HT **|**Pioneer Trail Disc

Upgrades:
Maxxis High Roller 2.5 up front (oem Geax Saguaro 2.3 front, 2.0 rear) and moved the 2.3 to the rear... everything else is bone stock. After riding the Marin for a about a month, I've figured out what I want to change... platform pedals, shorter 40mm stem (oem 75mm), wider 710+mm bars (oem 635mm) , and 120-130mm fork (oem Suntour 100mm). So far the saddle ain't that bad, but I think it looks whack and will probably change it. After that, I should be content unless I find something else that really bugs me, something breaks, or if I get a killer deal on something.


----------



## Cdub4 (Feb 27, 2013)

2009 Jamis Trail X3, just traded my hybrid for it, and loving it!


----------



## ~DisPosal~ (Jul 12, 2013)

*Entry level* Apollo Summit 2013 :thumbsup: Currently has a upgraded RD, an ACERA RD-M390 (Not much of an improvement, but got it for $5 extra at the LBS)

Low-end components, but saving for upgrades in the future. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vendethiel (Jul 13, 2013)

My 2011 Trek 4300, no mods:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

ackliant said:


> Here's my 2013 Trek GF Mamba. I originally bought the 2012 Mamba since I feel the Hayes Brakes on the 13 model are really soft. But my LBS "accidentally" sold my 2012 Mamba that I was paying off! They decided to let me have to 13 model and drop the price difference.
> 
> I love the bike except for the brakes. I'm pretty in shape and only 153lbs so the 30+ pound frame doesn't bother me.
> 
> ...


diggin that color scheme


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

ackliant said:


> I feel the Hayes Brakes on the 13 model are really soft....I love the bike except for the brakes.


you need to bed-in the brake pads by doing some hard stopping, and make sure you wipe off the oil/finger grease off the rotor. If your brakes feel soft, you might need to bleed them


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's my '98 Specialized Rockhopper FS from back in the day....

Excuse the crappy resolution... I had to capture this pic from an insurance video tape shot in Hi8.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

And my 2nd entry level MTB... '08 Trek 3700...26er. It's amazing how much technology has advanced in mountain bikes. I paid $320 for this bike in October of '07. I paid $500 for the Specialized Rockhopper posted above back in '98. The Trek was and is... better in so many ways even with the much maligned Suntour fork. Nothing against Specialized... I'm sure they make great bikes today.










I'm now gonna jump on the 29er bandwagon... interested in the Trek X-Caliber 6, Marlin... Mamba if they drop in price... and Airborne Guardian.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

My first

2001 Specialized RockHopper. 21in. Bought new back in 01 and just upgraded this year to a new bike


----------



## ryap (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought a trek fuel EX 5 this year and I wanted to upgrade the parts to make my bike lighter and improve the suspension..I am having a hard time looking for a Fox fork with 1.1/8 and lighter wheel set that fits my ex 5 2012. 
Please give me some tips. I am a new rider.

Thanks


----------



## Montreal MTB (Aug 12, 2013)

Back in the MTB game & Addicted! Got lucky to find my GT Avalanche 3.0 in matte black, matte grey, matte white. $250









Parts Ordered. SRAM Components + Rock Shox


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Montreal MTB said:


> Back in the MTB game & Addicted! Got lucky to find my GT Avalanche 3.0 in matte black, matte grey, matte white. $250
> 
> View attachment 836596
> 
> ...


Why not use Shimano?


----------



## Montreal MTB (Aug 12, 2013)

whynot SRAM?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Montreal MTB said:


> Back in the MTB game & Addicted! Got lucky to find my GT Avalanche 3.0 in matte black, matte grey, matte white. $250
> 
> Parts Ordered. SRAM Components + Rock Shox


Hey buddy, I'm right by the mountain, metro Berri. Wanna go ride this weekend ?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Montreal MTB said:


> whynot SRAM?


Shimano has better quality for the price.


----------



## DieselDude (Sep 16, 2013)

Hijacked this pic from the guy I bought it from but this is my first MTB. 2012 Trek Mamba, bought it lightly used for a really good deal. Haven't had a chance to put much time on it yet due to local weather.


----------



## Montreal MTB (Aug 12, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Shimano has better quality for the price.


ok. roger that.

however, the main reason why i joined an MTB forum was to get more details and information about bikes, components, tires, tips etc... I ordered my SRAM components knowing what they have to offer. I'll speculate myself, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

My 2014 Giant Trance 3 27.5


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)

19" Hardrock frame with stock crank and brakes
Raceface Turbine bar (720mm mini rise) and stem (60mm)
ODI Rogue grips
Reba RL 100mm fork
Raceface bash and 32t ring
SLX Shadow+ rd
XT shifter
Blacklite dropper
Arch EX hoops on Hope hubs
Ground Control 2.3 front, 2.1 rear

Raceface Turbine crank/BB in the mail and plans for Hope brakes. All this will end up on a Yelli frame soon.


----------



## rushter (Oct 10, 2013)

*My new 2013 Trek Wahoo*

I've had a few cheap mountain bikes in my day and this is the first "real" mountain bike I've bought. I live in Japan where there is no need for a car so I thought getting a nice MTB would be a great idea.


----------



## rushter (Oct 10, 2013)

Love the pics what camera are you using?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

rushter said:


> I've had a few cheap mountain bikes in my day and this is the first "real" mountain bike I've bought. I live in Japan where there is no need for a car so I thought getting a nice MTB would be a great idea.


Nice Wahoo!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

tajar66 said:


> My 2014 Giant Trance 3 27.5


That is no entry level MTB! It retails at $2100.


----------



## tajar66 (Jun 14, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is no entry level MTB! It retails at $2100.


It's entry back to Mountain Biking after a decade off. Nobody pays retail, I have some good friends in great places and got a very good deal.


----------



## samm (Oct 10, 2013)

*1st adult bike*









Just grabbed this for cheap. My first adult mtb. 1999 Gt xcr-3000. Put 100 Miles on her so far and everything is holding up.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

samm said:


> View attachment 838141
> 
> 
> Just grabbed this for cheap. My first adult mtb. 1999 Gt xcr-3000. Put 100 Miles on her so far and everything is holding up.


Nice find. Make sure to check out the GT forums for info on how to service your i-drive and other specs. Also you can find some useful info from this GT Tech manual at http://gt.chavecadesign.com

I just did 2 hours of gnarly rocky rooty mountain trails with 1000 ft climbing on my '00 XCR 3000 and the bike took everything I threw at it like if I was riding my 6" freeride bike.


----------



## TJB85 (Oct 11, 2013)

New 2014 Trek x calibur 6

Looking at pedals and shoes, wider tires with more grip and esi grips


----------



## DailyGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

*New bke since 15 years ago *

Previous bike got stolen in the garage when I was living in CA 15 years ago (damn you, thieves!!). Decided it's time to get one and take advantage of the beautiful AZ weather.

Just bought it this weekend: 2014 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29er


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

I wasn't sure how I would take to this whole MTB thing, so I started off slow. I bought this KHS XC 104 two months ago.


----------



## Jmult (Oct 19, 2013)

*Emd*

My first 29er, second mtb.... so far I love it! Since picture I have upgraded stem and handlebars and dropped all the reflectors!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jmult said:


> My first 29er, second mtb.... so far I love it! Since picture I have upgraded stem and handlebars and dropped all the reflectors!
> View attachment 840209


That is not entry level. Sure it is an entry level Niner, but this thread is for entry level bikes in general, like sub $900.

You should post this in these threads:http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/post-pictures-your-29er-341544.html 
and this: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-hardtail-869405.html


----------



## Jmult (Oct 19, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is not entry level. Sure it is an entry level Niner, but this thread is for entry level bikes in general, like sub $900.
> 
> You should post this in these threads:http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/post-pictures-your-29er-341544.html
> and this: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-hardtail-869405.html


My bad..... Didn't know price was a factor.... maybe I can get a pass for being a entry level rider!


----------



## Grease Monk3y (Jul 2, 2013)

After a long hiatus I decided I would start off slow... So I got my self a Giant Rincon 2012 about half a year ago and I've been bitten by the MTB bug ever since 









The only "upgrade" so far has been the addition of lock on grips (not in this pic)


----------



## fishymamba (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys! Here is my bike, it is a Dawes Haymaker 1500. 
I used ride quiet a bit(But almost 8K miles on my Cannondale CAAD9), but then I got tired of it and stopped riding. After a ~9 month period of almost no exercise and massive weight gain I got this bike and am starting to ride again.

The bike is nothing special, but it is more than enough for my skill, I plan to use it for at least an year or two before I upgrade.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Jmult said:


> My bad..... Didn't know price was a factor.... maybe I can get a pass for being a entry level rider!


Nice bike though!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is mine: 2010 Specialized Hardrock. 
Got it off CL for $150.
Mods so far:
8 speed conversion
New wheelset
Marzocchi Marathon LR
Avid Elixir1 disc brakes F+R
Race Face handlebar
31.4mm stem
Shimano Deore crankset
Flat pedals 
BIKE NOW:


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Jmult said:


> My bad..... Didn't know price was a factor.... maybe I can get a pass for being a entry level rider!


Of course bro! Nowhere is there a price notification and Im sure theres some other more expensive bikes here. Forum police are everywhere.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

My first real mountain bike....before this was a 26" dirt jump bike.....found out rather quickly that I wanted to ride trails and enjoy some flow, so I bought the Motobecane Outcast 29er and have steadily upgraded parts over the last 3 years. I am about maxed out on it. My next steed will be a 29er FSR. Getting older and needth the full squish.:thumbsup:


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the 2013 and love it but i can tell you the first thing i changed was the handles, they fell great till they start spinning around on the handle bar. I got the same type body geometry specialized but the lock on ones, great investment. I've also gone clip less but non the less I just didn't like plastic pedals. Then i garbed a more aggressive front tire after washing out a few times(kenda Nevegal 2.2) but those last two things are all personal preference. new grips will be an almost must though.


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

^^^^^ forgot to quote it
Just bought it this weekend: 2014 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29er
View attachment 838968


View attachment 838967
[/QUOTE]


----------



## drewinthedesert (May 23, 2013)

Here's mine. I started upgrading the weakest links from the start. So far I have upgraded the fork to a Manitou Tower Pro, added a Race Face bar and stem, put on Wellgo MG-1 pedals, and ODI Oury grips. New SLX brakes are on order as well as a new saddle. 

Just started riding again after several years. I'm now back to riding about 2 or 3 hours every Saturday. I'm having tons of fun and its been a good workout alternative to running and the gym.


----------



## speeding (Sep 22, 2013)

My first "real" mountain bike. I purchased it this past Labor Day. I've ridden a few trails since then. I was instantly hooked. I use it to commute some days too.

It's an XL 2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29er. All stock with Blackburn lights, small seat bag, and Shimano half/half clipless pedals. Full clipless pedals on their way soon.


----------



## Starfury (Oct 24, 2013)

2002 Trek 820, 21" frame, pretty much entirely stock. Had my trusty '99 Trek 800 stolen a few weeks ago and needed to replace it so I could get to and from class. Found the "new" bike on Craigslist, beat up but functional, and talked the owner down to $100. Cleaned it up, tightened the hubs, threw on a new chain, and back on the road. Still needs a shorter stem to fit properly, but it works for now. Now if only there were some trails in Davis...


----------



## jaywz (Oct 26, 2013)

My 13' Marin Bobcat Trail 29er. Came in Monday, had the LBS assemble it and I picked it up this morning. All stock for now, didn't get a chance to take it on any trails yet, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jaywz said:


> My 13' Marin Bobcat Trail 29er. Came in Monday, had the LBS assemble it and I picked it up this morning. All stock for now, didn't get a chance to take it on any trails yet, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 842991
> View attachment 842992


Good looking bike!


----------



## turnsfast (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's the first MTB I ever bought.
View attachment 843063
It's a Univega Alpina 5.1. I can't remember if it was in '93 or '94. It was going to be my college bike, that didn't work out so well. It's been in the garage for 20 years now. I just started riding the local single track with my son.
It's gotten more miles in the last 3 weeks than it's had in that 20 years.


----------



## CDM88 (Oct 29, 2013)

1998 Iron Horse G-out....don't have a good picture, I'll try to grab one. Changed out the RST fork for a used Manitou Mars1 I found on Ebay a few years ago. Still have the bike and had it for many years, thinking about retiring it and replacing with a new bike...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Airborne Guardian 2.0. stock for now. got it two weeks ago, assembled it and now i am testing the limits of my skills on new single track trails.
View attachment 843459


View attachment 843460


----------



## AndyPlaysDrums (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, all! Pretty new to the forum. Love all the information I've learned already. Thanks to to you all!

This is my ride. 2002 Giant Rincon. Bone stock (for now). I bought it brand new, did not get to ride it then as I had planned, life happened, but now I'm ready to really put some time and hours on it! I don't plan on going nuts with upgrades, though pedals (flats), tires, bar and stem, are likely. It won't take much to go past it's value, but I won't be buying a new bike any time soon, so I can deal with that. The bike is solid and comfortable, so I have no hurry to get off of it until I know my riding level can justify it.


----------



## sw9mm (Nov 5, 2013)

This is my beginners bike a DB response xe. I bought it cause it was priced right and I rode a DB viper in the 80's when I was a BMX'r, it held up when redlines and PK rippers were breaking. I rode a nishiki mtb in the 90's beat the heck out of it when I was younger, but I am getting back into the mtbiking after 15yrs. I put on a Jannd mountain wedge 2 underseat pack, which is great. And power grip pedals which I also love. I used toe cages all thru college and power grips are better. Took off the flectors, left the dork disc. Seems like a good bike and has been great the last few months on ST, Railtrails, and Greenways.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Nov 3, 2013)

nice stuff


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just ordered cane creek thudbuster 3g LT from pricepoint saved over $30 with coupon and marked down in price. Pics will follow as soon as I get seatpost


----------



## HeavySchwinn (Nov 11, 2013)

My Schwinn Sidewinder. This is my first bike I've brought onto the local single track trails. Not really made for anything but sidewalks but I've pushed it to its limits! It weighs almost 50 pounds with its huge steel frame, but I've put a few hundred miles on it on fairly rough trails here in South Florida. I have only had one failure, snapped a couple teeth of the rear sprocket in sugar sand. I'm looking into buying a new bike that's more suited for what I want now, but this thing will never be thrown away... Love this tank.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

wrong thread:madman:


----------



## wtb2612 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey dudes. New guy, but didn't wanna start another new guy thread because I know there are a ton of them. Literally just finished purchasing my new bike a couple minutes ago. It's a 2013 (last year's model, but new) Marin Pioneer Trail Disc, got it for $265 which I think (and hope) is an absolute steal. It'll be my first mountain bike after riding nothing but my Haro Zippo since 2001.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Few updates to my 2012 Trek Wahoo, Tires are 2.0 Big apples for off dirt riding and 2.2 Specialized captains for the trails, Bar is an Azonic Riser that a friend gave me to try and is a lot more comfortable then the stock one, also have ODI attack grips, little old school but the are comfortable, DMR V12 platforms. Plans are to do a 1x10 with XT shifter better brakes manitou tower pro fork, a second wheelset set up tubless over the winter.


----------



## Tyler98 (Sep 9, 2013)

My first MTB I ever bought Avanti Montari. It's dead stock but still fun


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

She doesn't get ridden too much anymore but my Raleigh Mojave 2008 won't be leaving the collection any time soon. She earned her stripes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishymamba (Oct 19, 2013)

Got new pedals and a larger cassette for my bike. HUGE improvement! Feet don't slip off anymore and the larger cassette makes steep climbs much easier.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

New bike Oct '13...2014 22" Nail Trail 29er. Pictures tell most of the story, but couple minor mods...

* Decent std. mix of XT (shadow + RD), SLX, Deore, Rockshox Reba & Maxle 
* Std. Shimano center lock hubs & M615 brakes - 7" & 6"
* Jagwire Mountain Pro hose and cables 
* WTB LaserV Team saddle - titanium
* WTB Nano 2.1 tires
* Stan's All Mountain tubeless conversion
* Shimano MX80 pedals
* Ritchey Pro Rizer bar - 670mm

My affection for my LBS (one block away and been in same location for over 50 years) really narrowed my bike brand search. They carry Kona and Raleigh in addition to Marin. Ordered and bought the Marin out of their catalog and website and could not be more pleased. The frame fits me perfect (no real surprise as my last bike was a XL) and the quality, at this point in our relationship, seems to justify the price.

This is my first mtb...just got back on a bike this past August after over 50 years...got seriously spanked by a car while riding my Raleigh city-bike in September...and yes, it was a hit-and-run, and no, they never caught him! I made a decision, soon after, to seriously minimize my exposure to cars, hence the new bike.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*dagnabit guys...*

:nono: sorry about the mega-dump of pictures...thought I had only picked three. My finger musta stuttered


----------



## Starfury (Oct 24, 2013)

That's ok, lots of eye candy. I'm wiping the drool off my desk...


----------



## seanb3259 (May 12, 2013)

My 2012 giant trance x4


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> I just ordered cane creek thudbuster 3g LT from pricepoint saved over $30 with coupon and marked down in price. Pics will follow as soon as I get seatpost


Can't wait till I hit the trails next season


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

fishymamba said:


> Got new pedals and a larger cassette for my bike. HUGE improvement! Feet don't slip off anymore and the larger cassette makes steep climbs much easier.


can we assume the cassette picture was just before you cleaned the chain?...I'm sure you did...right?


----------



## lapsap2007 (Jan 19, 2014)

So here is my first FS bike. Got it at a very good price at my local bike store. Its the 2014 model of the Raleigh RAM 3.0. Very nice comfortable bike. Planning to change the fork and rear shock. And maybe the saddle? The color is kinda off!









The bike are all in stock components but I have changed the grips to the JetBlack red with lockon clips and the pedals to red to match the color scheme. I will be upgrading the bike more often soon!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That is no entry level MTB! It retails at $2100.


For a FS bike, it kinda is.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Jmult said:


> My bad..... Didn't know price was a factor.... maybe I can get a pass for being a entry level rider!


When people talk entry level, it usually means a bike not worthy of upgrades, by most people.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Apollo with Halson Inversions.
My first fully...









Man it was bad...


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

my Avanti Montari 29.3 ... Hasn't seen more than few metres of dirt so far, hopefully fix that next weekend


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

lapsap2007 said:


> So here is my first FS bike. Got it at a very good price at my local bike store. Its the 2014 model of the Raleigh RAM 3.0. Very nice comfortable bike. Planning to change the fork and rear shock. And maybe the saddle? The color is kinda off!
> 
> View attachment 863301
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to rain on your parade, but for what bike is worth you shouldn't spend much on it. Buy a new saddle and little things that change the fit and feel, but when you start upgrading suspension, the total cost of all your upgrades could well be the price or close to the price of a good full suspension bike.


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

I have added some upgrades to my Marlin 29er... Avid BB7 brakes and rotors (180mm front and 160mm rear), Avid Speed Dial 7 levers, Ergon GS1 grips and Shimano M324 clipless pedals. The first picture is from a few weeks ago, before any of the mods were installed.


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking for my first mountain bike... And all of yours look great but I don't know what to get. Don't really want to spend a lot but am willing to go to about $800 to start off and even that's on the high end but I figured start off with something decent. Looking to ride on the street and pavement but also a bit of trails. I live in NJ, am 6'0 tall, I was told to measure inseam and that's 32. Found some below but don't know. And what do you think about Motobecane's Found some on BD. Or is a Bad Boy strong enough for some trails too?

Cannondale Bad Boy 9 Bike - 2014 at REI.com

Rockhopper Comp 29

CANNONDALE PROPHET 800 MOUNTAIN BIKE

20 inch Specialized Rockhopper M4 Mountain Bike

Specialized mountain bike

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - 2010 Motobecane Fantom Trail

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29PRO


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

rayrod354 said:


> Looking for my first mountain bike... And all of yours look great but I don't know what to get. Don't really want to spend a lot but am willing to go to about $800 to start off and even that's on the high end but I figured start off with something decent. Looking to ride on the street and pavement but also a bit of trails. I live in NJ, am 6'0 tall, I was told to measure inseam and that's 32. Found some below but don't know. And what do you think about Motobecane's Found some on BD. Or is a Bad Boy strong enough for some trails too?
> 
> Cannondale Bad Boy 9 Bike - 2014 at REI.com
> 
> ...


For the price, the Rockhopper Comp 29 is the best.


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks CannondaleF. So I guess $800 isn't much for a decent beginner bike? Lol


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

rayrod354 said:


> Thanks CannondaleF. So I guess $800 isn't much for a decent beginner bike? Lol


That Rockhopper new was $1400, so for one year old bike that is down $600, you can't beat it.


----------



## jkrlox (Dec 19, 2013)

woop


----------



## jkrlox (Dec 19, 2013)

*first "mtb"*

This is my first "mtb" bike.

Everything started some years ago when I remember looking at those disc brake bikes that looked awesome at the department store. Back then I was an student intern and didn't have the money to buy one. But then I just realized I was working and that I could buy one of those disk brake machines that I liked so much so I decided I would invest about 200 bucks in a new MTB.

After a little search I realized that I had to invest at least 400 usd for a decennt bike, obviously back then (2 months ago) I didn't know anything about MTB so I bought this trek 3500 disc from a LBS.

After some days into the trails (XC mostly) I was getting into the world of MTB and I realized that my trek 3500 was an extremely basic bike, and that if I really wanted to push further I would have to invest into a more decent bike.

Anyways, now it's been barely 2 months since I bought it and I am looking for a Santacruz heckler or bantam, a strong 1 investment for develop my XC and trail skills and keep riding for years.

Here in Peru we have nice trails (since he have lots of mountains) and I would like to reach a level that could let my try some of the most beautiful trails like the ones in cusco, andahuaylas, olleros, etc.

Oops too long story for the thread I guess haha. Still thankfull with my trek, it introduced me to this addicting world.

View attachment 863439


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

When I needed a mountain bike, this 2011 Diamondback Outlook was there, well under a Benjamin. I'm having a lot of fun with it, probably will add some older vintage MTB at a future date.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Raleigh Mojave 8.0 2008



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelldarb (Jan 19, 2014)

*2012 Trek Wahoo*

2012 Trek Wahoo


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*my 2014 29er Nail Trail...*

and my first mtb...it's still really a virgin since new Nov '13...only 200 miles. Just the normal stuff we all replace...bars, stem, saddle, grips, pedals, cables, hoses, tires, crank rings, bottom bracket, and seat post ditty  wife wants to know if we are done yet :nono: yeah, we should be good for a couple weeks :skep:


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

*,13 hardrock*


























Sorry I got a little crazy on the pictures there...... ohh well
Upgrades: 
-Kenda nevegals up front, stem, handlebar, lock on grips and bar end plugs, Shimano XT clipless pedals, X-Fusion slide fork, all new drivetrain 10 speed 2X10 (mix of SRAM from X7-X9), GXP bottom bracket, 180 mm front rotor and slx braked in the mail.
and yes I know I have dumped way to much $$$ into this bike but hey I love it so I'm happy!


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

More about that C3 Corvette ^


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Is this entry level?

2011 Stumpjumper Comp

Frame $200
Forks (SID Race with Team internals) $200
Wheels (Roval Control SL) $120
Original EggBeaters
1x10 Zee/RaceFace Narrow Wide drivetrain
Funn bars
Uno stem

10.4kg (22.8lbs)


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> More about that C3 Corvette ^


69' sting ray all original (paint has been redone same color though) but it's not mine


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

bvolz said:


> 69' sting ray all original (paint has been redone same color though) but it's not mine


Great looking Corvette


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! Ill pass it on


----------



## DaveG99 (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought a windsor cliff 4900 for $309 on bikes direct

It has a deore front deraileur 
Shimano slx rear 
Rock shox xc28 fork

I put some wolverines on it because the stock tires were terrible.

So far I have had it for a few weeks and have ridden about 30miles per week on single track trails. I'm loving it. Just ordered a new set of pedals for it too. The bear trap style ones are terrible. But it's a great bike for $300. I have about $400 in it total. It's the best bang for your buck mtb in my opinion. I'm planing on getting a much nicer bike in a few months but till then I'll be riding this one and loving it.


----------



## lapsap2007 (Jan 19, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I'm sorry to rain on your parade, but for what bike is worth you shouldn't spend much on it. Buy a new saddle and little things that change the fit and feel, but when you start upgrading suspension, the total cost of all your upgrades could well be the price or close to the price of a good full suspension bike.


Cause I've planned to buy and upgrade the parts slowly. Haha. And for some parts I'll try the forums and try getting it used which is cheaper


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice bikes....


----------



## rayrod354 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dragos said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> To get into mtb'in sometime in 2009 I purchased a Fantom Trail HT from BikeDirect
> 
> ...


Does the Motobecane suck so much? Been looking at a few of them on bikes direct.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

It would be easier to list the parts yet to be upgraded then the ones that have been.


----------



## raenk (Jun 25, 2013)

*Trek Wahoo 2013*

Trek Wahoo 2013 29er 19"

Upgrades: 
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance
Shimano SLX M663 Rear Derailleur
Shimano HG81 SLX 10 Speed Cassette
Shimano CN-HG94 MTB 10 Speed Chain
Shimano SLX M660-10 Crankset
Shimano XT M770 External Bearing BB Htii
SRAM X5 Front Derailleur
Shimano SLX SL-660-10 Shifter Set
Shimano Deore BR-M596 Disc Brake Front/Rear

Next upgrade: Fork


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

How are the deore hydro's treating you? Did you get new rotors too or are those the stock rotors?


----------



## raenk (Jun 25, 2013)

hankscorpio said:


> How are the deore hydro's treating you? Did you get new rotors too or are those the stock rotors?


They were the last upgrade (this weekend) so only one ride so far on single track trails, but they were awesome. Massive improve on handling as now I use only 1 finger to break.

UPDATE: Sorry, missed your other question, I kept the stock rotors for now.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Cannondale SL Trail 4 26"
Lizard Skins lock ons
Expedo Face Off pedals
Race Face crank / bashguard.32t 1x9 conversion...
Fork is next









JREED


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

*My entry level bike.Hey the price was right!*

I love this thing! F29 1 alloy


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Jamis Dakar XC Comp.. got it for a great price..
Had to ride it before I even got home from the bike store.

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice, is that a 26 or 27.5?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like both  ^^


----------



## ConnorSYLO15 (Feb 11, 2014)

MY GT aggressor 3 

HAD IT FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS HAVE HAD TO BUY A NEW GEAR LEVER (CHANGER) AS OLD ONE WAS ALL RUSTY INSIDE IT HAS HAD A LOT OF NEW THINGS SUCH AS 
NEW BOTTLE HOLDER 
NEW SEAT
NEW BARS
NEW SEAT CLAMP
NEW PEDALS 
AND ALOT MORE TO COME 

BAD THINGS ABOUT MY BIKE 

IN THE TOP OF THE FORKS THEY HAVE SNAPPED CAN ANYONE SUGGEST A WAY I CAN FIX THEM OR ANYWERE I CAN GET THEM FIXED 
ALSO FRONT BRAKE LOCKS ON MOST OF THE TIME WHEN I PRESS IT IN HARD WHY I HAVE TOOK IT OF AND MESSED ABOUT WITH IT BUT NOTHING 
AND I WAS THING OF SPRAYING THE BIKE BLACK BUT DONT KNOW HOW IT WOULD COME I WOULD I HAVE TO STIP IT AND THEN SPRAY IT OR JUST TAKE THE STICKERS OFF AND SPRAY IT


----------



## ConnorSYLO15 (Feb 11, 2014)

*My gt aggressor 3 project*




















MY GT aggressor 3 
THE ONE WERE THE GT IS WITH THE GIANT IS WERE I FIRST GOT IT 
HAD IT FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS HAVE HAD TO BUY A NEW GEAR LEVER (CHANGER) AS OLD ONE WAS ALL RUSTY INSIDE IT HAS HAD A LOT OF NEW THINGS SUCH AS 
NEW BOTTLE HOLDER 
NEW SEAT
NEW BARS
NEW SEAT CLAMP
NEW PEDALS 
AND ALOT MORE TO COME

BAD THINGS ABOUT MY BIKE

IN THE TOP OF THE FORKS THEY HAVE SNAPPED CAN ANYONE SUGGEST A WAY I CAN FIX THEM OR ANYWERE I CAN GET THEM FIXED 
ALSO FRONT BRAKE LOCKS ON MOST OF THE TIME WHEN I PRESS IT IN HARD WHY I HAVE TOOK IT OF AND MESSED ABOUT WITH IT BUT NOTHING 
AND I WAS THING OF SPRAYING THE BIKE BLACK BUT DONT KNOW HOW IT WOULD COME I WOULD I HAVE TO STIP IT AND THEN SPRAY IT OR JUST TAKE THE STICKERS OFF AND SPRAY IT


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

^ you need a new caps lock button and a fork. 
also you need to adjust your front brake cable tension so that it isn't maxing out and getting stuck when the brake level is pulled all the way

Might also need rear brakes if you don't have them


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

hankscorpio said:


> Nice, is that a 26 or 27.5?


It's a 26.. just a strange illusion my phone gave. Love it though.

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just came in last night 
Install tonight !!
Ride tomorrow 















It is 725mm 3/4rise...
I am currently riding a 660mm flat bar. 
My plan is to cut this bar down but before I do I am going to ride with my lockon grips in dif locations to find "my" sweet-spot, then cut as needed....
LoveIT


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Just came in last night
> Install tonight !!
> Ride tomorrow
> View attachment 869167
> ...


That is a nice setup. I have a 735mm riser bar and I think that it is perfect, so you might decide to not cut down your bar.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

That is exactly what I want to find out...I have been reading about "long bar" trend for a year now (when I re-entered the MTB world). So I did the research and now it's time to test the real world..well at least my world hahahaha some wouldn't call it "real"...hahaha 
Anyway, if I had it my way I would just ride my bike all day every day until I die of oldage..love that damn thing!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Burt4x4 said:


> That is exactly what I want to find out...I have been reading about "long bar" trend for a year now (when I re-entered the MTB world). So I did the research and now it's time to test the real world..well at least my world hahahaha some wouldn't call it "real"...hahaha
> Anyway, if I had it my way I would just ride my bike all day every day until I die of oldage..love that damn thing!


My advice is to find out what YOU like and what YOU are comfortable with. Don't cut or not cut your bar just because someone online, who rides a different bike, in a different way, on different trails says to cut or not cut your bar just because they think it's perfect.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the trails matter too. wide bars took off here...only problem is, our local trails are super tight and tree strikes are very common, and you often need to take tight narrow turns. i prefer narrow, but some bigger guys like the stability of wide. There is no right answer, despite people telling you there is! ride your trails...see how it works for you.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Squatch..I know. again I will be placing my gips/levers in various locations, starting with all the way out to 725mm.
My "push-up" outer hand position is aprox 27".
725mm = 28.5"
660mm = 25.9" (current bar)
700mm= 27.5"

So I do have some playing around to do before I cut...who knows I may leave it for the summer...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

True Nicole...I wish I had more tree/forest rides...I'm in the central valley of California = boring...need more road trips to get to the cool forest single tracks I dream about doing more of. I am a recreation rider that pushes my skill level..aka I crash alot trying to learn...lol


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

then you may be able to get away with wider bars. they do feel nice on the downhills, if you have any. otherwise, you're probably good with something medium.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

OK got it all on..picked up a Pergatory too 
ROde it around the block...seems a lil goofy but we shal see after work tomorrow I'll hit the river trail..
Thanks again to ALL MTBRs!!

Can't wait to get it all dirty!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry that first pic my camera focused on the hood of my truck instead of the bars..compareing length anyway


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> the trails matter too. wide bars took off here...only problem is, our local trails are super tight and tree strikes are very common, and you often need to take tight narrow turns. i prefer narrow, but some bigger guys like the stability of wide. There is no right answer, despite people telling you there is! ride your trails...see how it works for you.


I will 780 on your face all day at Yudicky!

Until I hit one of those trees, I suppose.

Until then? Face.


----------



## Pablo22 (Feb 5, 2014)

*My New Haro Flightline Sport*

No upgrades yet - picked it up Monday. Took a ten mile ride on Tuesday and am very happy with the bike. Pedals will probably be the first thing I change. First time using the Hydro Brakes - impressive.


----------



## Empty Mags (Jan 30, 2014)

Picked it up last night. Have not seen it outside in the daylight yet...


----------



## blaker1983 (May 4, 2012)

Scott Aspect 750, got a great price on it, happy with the purchase. Only "mod" so far is the wtb speed v seat, the stock one hurt my butt.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I had a 2013 scott aspect trail 29er (bottom of the line) that I rode and enjoyed for a while...I did a lot of stupid stuff that the bike was never intended for and the it took it all no problems good choice. The aspect frames are awesome in my book.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

blaker1983 >>If you haven't been riding for quite some time and your new bike hurts yer butt...in about 25 more miles of riding your butt will self heal...no more soreness...Well that happend to me anyway. The first month with my bike..I felt it!! OooWEEEeeee..now a year later I NEVER feel it. even after the holidays, I think I didn't ride for like two weeks..I know right, long time hehe...
Anyway..just saying I orginaly thought I would have to do something about my seat but now...I love it..works perfect.

Just my .02c & a cup of coffee :thumbsup:

RIDE RIDE RIDE!!


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 871051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride


----------



## goodyear29er (Apr 29, 2011)

heres my bike. 2014 Breezer Storm 29. love how it rides just might need a tougher fork.


----------



## tyler20c (Feb 22, 2014)

Just picked up this 2014 Kona Lava Dome 29er. Got her for 650 otd with a nice helmet and a few other accessories. No upgrades planned until I start breaking stuff! She rides great so far.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

'13 GT Karakoram 3.0 29er. It weighs a ton, the brakes and the fork sucks, and the drivetrain is just ok but I got it on closeout as a second bike and its been worth every penny. I like GT bikes and the geometry of this bike really works well for me. Already upgraded the seat to a WTB Vigo and the tires to Continental Mountain Kings. Next upgrade will be a better fork.


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 871051
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!!! She's looks even better out there in the woods!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool Man! Got some G-Form elbow pads for ^^^ area in the woods...
There BE JUMPS 








YYYEEEEHAaaaaaa....BOOM...oWee


----------



## bvolz (Sep 19, 2013)

Thats what im talkin about! Push that hardrock to the limit! That could hurt... pretty bad lol


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Scott Aspect 940*

This one has wet brakes..
Caught a 15% off sale, $625 tax included,,
I added a good seat..

Now on my second year with this bike and I've stripped all the front
gear stuff off, now Its a 1X9 ,, funny thing I noticed is I still use the
same 4 or 5 gears...

View attachment 873122
View attachment 873123


----------



## tommy_t (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is my first bike in 20 years. 2014 jamis xc. I injured myself on it within 10 minutes of my first ride and somehow ended up in the river....... but i am back on it and loving it.


----------



## DoUEvenShredBro (Feb 26, 2014)

Picked it up today! Cannondale Jekyll 2000. Photo bomb from the wife & kids! lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

2014 Raleigh Talus 29, my first mountain bike. I've been on a few rides since getting it last week and love it! Currently, I'm researching maintenance and potential upgrades.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

tommy_t said:


> Here is my first bike in 20 years. 2014 jamis xc. I injured myself on it within 10 minutes of my first ride and somehow ended up in the river....... but i am back on it and loving it.


Nice! I have the 2012 xc comp! I love that damn bike. This my first weekend not riding it thanks to the rain.









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 871051
> 
> 
> blaker1983 >>If you haven't been riding for quite some time and your new bike hurts yer butt...in about 25 more miles of riding your butt will self heal...no more soreness...Well that happend to me anyway. The first month with my bike..I felt it!! OooWEEEeeee..now a year later I NEVER feel it. even after the holidays, I think I didn't ride for like two weeks..I know right, long time hehe...
> ...


I had the Scott Aspect and the stock seat NEVER got comfortable no matter how long I rode it. The stock seat was too narrow for me (about 130mm) and I eventually got fitted for a seat that is about 140mm that I was immediately comfortable on.

Great bike but terrible seat. Blaker1983 has done the right thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fer sure Bro ~ we all have different "sit bones". I think I got lucky or my sit bones are "average" distance apart so my pain ended after my butt got tuff er lol

I know the LBS in my area has a sit bone measureing seat for matching yer arese to the pad...I'm still currious so I may measure up one day...
Burt


----------



## edwardsjr1 (Oct 24, 2013)

won this bike on a bet (2002 (ish) Haro Escape). Can't wait to take it up to Flagstaff.

It was a little muddy in Phoenix on Saturday....


----------



## trinibajan (Jul 10, 2013)

my 2013 fuji nevada 1.5. Changed out the pedals to crank brothers mallet 1, changed the stock hayes brakes to shimano slx 675 but kept on the hayes discs added a cygolite led light 300 ,sigma bicycle computer and cannondale lock on grips . Next on the list is to change that suntour xcm fork, its starting to flex when the front brakes is applied.


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

*Scott Scale 650*

Hi, from Singapore, this is my '13 Scott Scale 650. I upped the following stock parts:
1. Brakeset BL/BR-M505 to SLX M675 with Jagwire hose and fittings.
2. Scott Grips to Ergon GS1
3. Shimano FC-M552 Crankset to SLX Crankset
4. Wellgo M21 pedals to Wellgo C193 with stand
5. KMX X10 to KMC X10 Gold Chain

My other stock parts which I don't intend to replace are the SLXs shifters, SLX front D and XT Rear D. At present. I'm happy with the stock wheels.

Other accessories so far,
1. Topeak Speedo V10 Wireless
2. Topeak Carbon Bottle Cage
3. Topeak RocketRace handpump
4. Topeak Aero Wedge Pack

I'm planning to fit in 700c wheels as a secondary wheelset


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think that is much of an entry level bike. More of a mid level.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you think so? Cos when I look around at the LBS, I was recommended with this...


sfb12 said:


> I don't think that is much of an entry level bike. More of a mid level.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a very nice bike. Just parts on it are better than entry level. Especially the fork

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mabye sence all the parts in the WORLD are made there, it may be way different there than what we consider entry level...?
Just a .02c thought...


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Very possible. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

Ouhh, i see... Thks!..


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> Mabye sence all the parts in the WORLD are made there, it may be way different there than what we consider entry level...?
> Just a .02c thought...


Wait a minute, you mean most bike parts are mostly made in Singapore? Oh no its not, we don't even have a bike factory here. You must be thinking Singapore is somewhere part of China or Taiwan heh? :nono: :lol:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL I just googled it...My bad! LOL

I'm not a world traveler so yes, I did ASSume :-( Sorry to lump your country in with China and Taiwan...my bad!
Ride!


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

Naahhh, its ok. We're full of their people here anyway, Ride On!.. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

*Scott Scale 650 700c*



RedRockerz said:


> Hi, from Singapore, this is my '13 Scott Scale 650. I upped the following stock parts:
> 1. Brakeset BL/BR-M505 to SLX M675 with Jagwire hose and fittings.
> 2. Scott Grips to Ergon GS1
> 3. Shimano FC-M552 Crankset to SLX Crankset
> ...


Got a 29er wheels fitted for the road experience. Still keeping my XC wheels though. Road wheelset:
Rims - DT Swiss TK540 welded
Spokes - DT Swiss Dbl butted
Hubs - SLX
Rotors - Recycled from my XC wheelset
Cassette - Recycled too


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude LOL are you in a photo studio? were are all the hot models> behind you? LOL just sayin..take that thing outside! Do some volcano riding, booming the slate LOL..ok too much coffee for me !!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

RedRockerz said:


> Got a 29er wheels fitted for the road experience. Still keeping my XC wheels though. Road wheelset:
> Rims - DT Swiss TK540 welded
> Spokes - DT Swiss Dbl butted
> Hubs - SLX
> ...


How did you get 700c wheels on a 26er?


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> Dude LOL are you in a photo studio? were are all the hot models> behind you? LOL just sayin..take that thing outside! Do some volcano riding, booming the slate LOL..ok too much coffee for me !!


Hi Burt, sorry I got no picts and models :ihih: but I got some videos taken during some rides. Pls do feel free to browse. Attached are some samples:
Dairy Farm MTB Nite Run! on Mongoose Teocali Mega - YouTube

Me on a AM Teocali Mega hehehe: Ketam Trail End of Cobra SloMo Edition! - YouTube

Hope you guys enjoy, I'm still new at this great sport


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> How did you get 700c wheels on a 26er?


Hi! Sounds interesting right? Hehe... Anyway yes, mine is a 26er. I could not afford to have another road bike in the house so I asked around at my LBS. They tried on the 700c rims and it fitted nicely. You can also put on a 29er but with only slick tires due to space constraint. The reason why I did this wheelset is for road and parks use only.

The 700c and 29er has the same diameter. You can get your LBS to build for you with the choices of your 700c/29er rims, spokes and mtb hubs. You will need to use mtb hubs for your current disc brake system.

Simply put, bring your bike to your LBS, request them to hook on some road wheels, avoid 29er mtb ones as they are fitted with off road tires and no way you can fit them. If the 700c road wheels fit both front and back of your ride nicely, then pls carry on


----------



## norther (Dec 2, 2013)

i just got an LX m581 front derailleur. i know it is an older model and 9 spd compatible. would it be wrong if i run it with a 10 spd in the back? will i encounter any difficulties when ill tune it? i mostly use the large and the middle ring in front... rarely, when i do climbs i use the small one. also at the back, i keep it in the middle most of the time. any advice?


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Just moved to NH from Chicago, so in anticipation of actual decent off-road riding, I just picked this up:









It's a 2006 Giant Reign 2. Complete drivetrain replacement last year with all XT, set up tubeless, and new BB7s. Well-used, but exceptionally well-maintained.

Shocks will probably need service or replacement eventually, but just going to ride it till something breaks!


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just upgraded bar and stem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadAssE (Mar 15, 2014)

where i could buy this thing now online?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BadAssE said:


> where i could buy this thing now online?


Depends.
What thing?


----------



## BadAssE (Mar 15, 2014)

Your bike


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*My first bike*

2012 Giant Revel 2. Found it at my local bike shop in the used section. Original owner rode it for a couple months then upgraded.

Things I replaced:
Saddle- WTB Pure V
Grips- Specialized lock on's
Rear Freewheel- Shimano TZ21 (Did not like the "Mega range")

Plan to put Kendra Komfort tires on since I ride mostly streets & trails. Found an old Specialized Hard Rock for MTB'ing.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Wife's bike*

Found this gem for my wife. Seat has been replaced with the stock one from my Revel 2.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally got my break levers replaced (one was bent due to the bike throwing me off her, story of my life!) new Wellgo pedals - new Vee Rubber tires. Which I'm hoping to test tomorrow. Oh yes also added a water bottle cage.


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

2012 Trek 4300
2014 Trek Cali S

No mods, just a seat bag, air pump, bottle holder on the 4300. Nothing added to the Cali yet.

Been riding some beginner type trails and they work flawlessly so far. Really enjoy these bikes!


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

RedRockerz said:


> Hi, from Singapore, this is my '13 Scott Scale 650. I upped the following stock parts:
> 1. Brakeset BL/BR-M505 to SLX M675 with Jagwire hose and fittings.
> 2. Scott Grips to Ergon GS1
> 3. Shimano FC-M552 Crankset to SLX Crankset
> ...


good choices on drivetrain and brake upgrades...not sure the gold chain will make much difference though


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

RedRockerz said:


> Hi! Sounds interesting right? Hehe... Anyway yes, mine is a 26er. I could not afford to have another road bike in the house so I asked around at my LBS. They tried on the 700c rims and it fitted nicely. You can also put on a 29er but with only slick tires due to space constraint. The reason why I did this wheelset is for road and parks use only.
> 
> The 700c and 29er has the same diameter. You can get your LBS to build for you with the choices of your 700c/29er rims, spokes and mtb hubs. You will need to use mtb hubs for your current disc brake system.
> 
> Simply put, bring your bike to your LBS, request them to hook on some road wheels, avoid 29er mtb ones as they are fitted with off road tires and no way you can fit them. If the 700c road wheels fit both front and back of your ride nicely, then pls carry on


I want to try this so badly. I'm willing to bet the bike shop guys are gonna raise an eyebrow or give me one of those "stupid customer" looks though.


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

'10 Cannondale F5
Cane Creek Double X Headset (old was proprietary, 1.5)
Avid Speed dial levers
Mavic en521 wheelaet (Hadley and sr x9 hubs)
Kenda Slant Six in back Geax Saguaro front (was nevegals)
Shimano XT rear cassette 11-32(was 34
Kmc x9.99 chain

Rear cassette made a real difference, climbing pace is way better on 1-1. Tires roll is noticeably better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gibbsinator said:


> '10 Cannondale F5
> Cane Creek Double X Headset (old was proprietary, 1.5)
> Avid Speed dial levers
> Mavic en521 wheelaet (Hadley and sr x9 hubs)
> ...


I love the 2010 Cannondale 26" hardtails. I have two.


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

shining_trapezoid said:


> I want to try this so badly. I'm willing to bet the bike shop guys are gonna raise an eyebrow or give me one of those "stupid customer" looks though.


Give it a shot! :-D


----------



## RedRockerz (Mar 3, 2014)

time229er said:


> good choices on drivetrain and brake upgrades...not sure the gold chain will make much difference though


The bling is for show only heheh!


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

norther said:


> i just got an LX m581 front derailleur. i know it is an older model and 9 spd compatible. would it be wrong if i run it with a 10 spd in the back? will i encounter any difficulties when ill tune it? i mostly use the large and the middle ring in front... rarely, when i do climbs i use the small one. also at the back, i keep it in the middle most of the time. any advice?


You shouldn't have any problems. There is little to no difference in the them. As far as I know the high and low ring are equally far apart, meaning the front derail can't tell the difference.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotta say, I love this thread. 
Other than some nonsense advice toward the beginning (SIX years ago!) and some people who have a distorted perception of what "entry-level" means, it's cool to see people show off their bikes without being subjected to a bunch of snobbery. 
Here's mine:







2007 Raleigh Mojave 4.5
- I love this bike
- not exactly sure how many miles are on it, but I'm guessing thousands. Doesn't look that way, but it's true.
- a lot of commuting
- some kickass singletrack around Montana and Minnesota (it performed better than the pricetag might lead one to believe and I smoked a dude on a brutal climb who was acclimated to the altitude and was riding a way more expensive bike)
- mostly stock
- wheels don't match. Had to replace the back wheel when I slammed it into the corner of a curb trying to clear a bigass water-filled pot hole on the way to work:madman: The stock wheels were pretty decent Weinnman rims. Of course, I got the cheapest replacement wheel possible and haven't got around to getting something better. More of a downgrade really.
- have been back and forth with toe-clips and flats. Still haven't tried clipless after all these years.
- Grips have been replaced and will be replaced again soon
- needs a longer seatpost
- I just got a used Rock Shox SID SL for it to lighten the front end. Should have that on tomorrow and will try to get a pic. The SID is like 1/3 the weight of the stock Suntour. Crazy.
- Will eventually get better shifters, derailleurs, drivetrain, brakes, wheels

I like the frame and have had this bike so long that I'd rather chip away at upgrading it than just replace it, even if the dick at the store says it's not worth upgrading. Why not? Cuz it's not a 29er? Cuz it wasn't $1k to begin with? I could spend a grand plus on a new bike and there would still be stuff to upgrade. Whatever.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

My rockhopper with a couple of upgrades. Bottom photo is stock. Top is upgraded with larger front disk, stans wheels, and fox fork.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

2012 Jamis Dakar XC comp
With a fox float 32 fork
and halfway through my tubeless conversion. Currently have a bontrager duster w/ a Kenda Nevegal up front.









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

wal-mart special $130 Mongoose.








lasted maybe 15 rides before rims were bent, tires were worn in and pedals literally fell off. sold it as is for $75 and upgraded to my current rig,

Cannondale SL4 29er, got it in sept '13 and couldn't be happier. no upgrades until something breaks or i get a promotion


----------



## tkd.teacher (Apr 5, 2012)

Found a 2013 Camber base model used last week for $825 after a combination of purchase price, buying a front wheel (Used stock takeoff from a camber carbon), and getting some spoke/truing work done on the rear wheel.

Figured out when I was taking pics that the bar is also an aftermarket carbon bar. 
The scrape on the back of the stem is about the only one I can find on the bike and not sure how it got there, unless the stem is a takeoff from another ride. Overall very clean, the previous owner wasn't lying when he said he didn't ride it much (Didn't like FS). A bit heavy at 31.5 lbs, but for my first mountain bike in 20+ years I'm not complaining.









































































All in all I'm pretty pleased with the purchase.

John


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

My first MTB with several upgrades completed over this winter. Feels like a whole different bike from the day I brought it home last Spring.

Frame: '12 Cannondale Trail SL 4 29'er, SAVE, 1.5" head tube
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT 
Chainset: Shimano FC-M590
Cassette: Shimano Alivio HG51
Chain: Shimano HG91
Pedals: Shimano Saints PD-MX80
Bottom Bracket: Shimano SM-BB51
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5 180/160mm
Handlebars: FSA SL-K Pro Flat Carbon
Grips: Ergon GS1-S
Wheels: 2014 Mavic Crossride 29 disc
Tires: Michelin Wild Grip'R 29X2.1
Seatpost: FSA SL-K Setback Carbon


----------



## mavvy911 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hadn't been on a bike for about 13 years, then dug out my ancient (15ish years old) Trek 800. Commuted on it for about 6-8, learned a bit more about repairs/maintenance via the Dal Bike Centre (Dal Bike Centre - Dalhousie University) and then packed it away after a stressful year, then a move.

So this year, I sucked it up and bought a Giant 27.5 5, not high end but a much nicer fit and ride than the old Trek


----------



## comm (May 31, 2014)

*2006 Iron Horse Maverick XC*

Just upgraded my 2006 Iron Horse Maverick XC:

Deore XT Derailleur
Deore XT Chain
Deore Crank
Shimano BR-BL-M395 Hydraulic Disc Brakes and Levers
Shimano SLX Shifters
Shimano XT 10 Speed Cassette
Rock Shox XC 32 - Front
Rock Shox Monarch R - Rear
Shimano Deore Clipless Pedals
FORTE - Pisgah Tires


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

My first steed..off of CL..$250..Stealth Bomber..stock 2010 Trek 3900 DISC..and I love 26"..the wheels are big enough as it is..


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, I will throw my hat in the ring here.. Been riding for 20 years.. I buy what works and upgrade when it breaks.
Here's the new steed. Giant Talon 27.5/5


----------



## ratskrad (Jun 13, 2014)

20 years ago I bought a Pro Flex full suspension bike and rode it for a few years then someone wanted it more then I did and kinda got out of riding for a decade or so. Four years ago started riding a hand full of times in the summer and decided this summer I needed to buy a new bike. Picked up a new 2013 Jamis Dakar XCT Comp 650b for a really good price. Rode it today for a couple of hours in the mountains a couple of miles from where I live. Hooked again is all I can say.


----------



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

My 29er FUJI stock...


----------



## KSTornado (Jun 6, 2014)

Newb here with my entry level Trek X Cal 5 29er. The bike has been great so far.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

BlueFinn510 said:


> wal-mart special $130 Mongoose.
> View attachment 886555
> 
> 
> ...


So awesome!!!! I wish I had done this instead of waiting to get my bike I would have learned so much and started so much sooner. At any rate, here is the first ride, got it in late March of this year. It has spent a lot of time on the trail since them.














Second picture is a little older. The handlebar iPhone holder failed and left me searching the trails for my phone for 45 minutes. The holder ended up in the trash can at the trailhead that day. Newbie mistake I suppose.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's mine 
Instagram


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

shining_trapezoid said:


> I like the frame and have had this bike so long that I'd rather chip away at upgrading it than just replace it, even if the dick at the store says it's not worth upgrading. Why not? Cuz it's not a 29er? Cuz it wasn't $1k to begin with? I could spend a grand plus on a new bike and there would still be stuff to upgrade. Whatever.


Agreed. One of the reason I picked up my Jamis. Entry level components. Keeper frame. I figure I can ride it for 7-8 years. Upgrade @ replacement. By then I will be too old to give a rip what anyone thinks about my bike. What am I saying? ... I think that now. 
Bet my 26 can out turn any 29er. 
I have yet to have it slide out from under me when I just knew I was overgeed & overspeed going into a tight turn.


----------



## bigred805 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is a dope thread so im gonna keep it going!

I bought a brand new trek 4500 for christmas in 2010 and its been a great bike for me. Last year I decided I was ready to start doing some small upgrades and I couldnt be much happier with the bike. I know its not top of the line but she can handle anything I can throw at her...
I found myself usually riding on my middle ring while out on the trails so I decided to convert to a 1x10 drive train. I went with the Race Face Narrow wide in 36 t up front and a shimano xt 11-36 cassette. I also upgraded the rear derailleur to the Shimano zee system with the zee shifter and KMC X10chain. I had always felt slightly cramped riding with the stock bars so I decided to grab myself the ODI flight control bars in 750mm and they feel so much more natural for my wide shoulders. I hooked them up with ODI clamp on grips and replaced my stock bontrager stem with a travativ aka stem. The stock tires had very little traction when off road so I swooped up a pair of kenda nevegals and stuffed them with double wall tubes to keep my heavy ass (300 lbs) rollin. The stock seat was like sitting on a brick so I swapped it out for a SDG saddle and its much better on the ling rides. Last but definitely NOT least were the pedals.... I have a wide size 14 foot and the stock pedals were just too narrow to be comfortable long. I grabbed myself a pair of DMR vault pedals and these things are the ****!!! You wont be slipping off these bad boys and they feel perfect under foot. In the future I plan to use the SR suntour upgrade program to pick up an air fork but other than that im really happy with my bike and LOVE the way it looks. After all the upgrades were done my bike lost 3 pounds to boot!


Before I got the new pedals and seat installed.


With the new pedals at the top of the trail the other day.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Blakiexcharles said:


> 2012 Jamis Dakar XC comp
> With a fox float 32 fork
> and halfway through my tubeless conversion. Currently have a bontrager duster w/ a Kenda Nevegal up front.
> 
> ...


Sick Vw!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> Sick Vw!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## AutoCANE (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is my eBay bike...first real mountain bike, a 2007 KHS XC-104. Got the bug to ride once the little one started buzzing around on two wheels. The seller said he had won it in a raffle years ago and it had never really been ridden. I was very pleased when it got here as it was obvious that was the case. I found out pretty quickly that I didn't like the brakes or the feel of the rear shock so I went back to eBay for some used Formula Oro K24's and a Fox Triad for the rear. I also put on a set of Lizard Skins Northshore grips. Loving it...










Sent from my magic talk box


----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

2014 Trek X-Caliber 6. First bike I've owned in ~10 years. Just starting to venture into some of my local single tracks. I've switched the stem from the stock 100mm to a 60mm (Felt too stretched out on the bike). Switched from the original 680mm bars to a 740mm set. The cockpit changes make the bike feel perfect to me now. Front end is much easier to lift up for when I need to manual up onto rocks and what not. I also put on some Wellgo V8 copy pedals.


----------



## 999s (Jun 17, 2014)

This is my 2014 GT Karakoram sport 29er, just got it about a week or 2 ago, no upgrade except for a pair of Forté Convert Platform Pedals. I have a pair Forté Pisgah tires but i haven't put them on yet.


----------



## vincentwu817 (Jun 2, 2014)

Trek X-Caliber 4. Got it a month ago and have been riding it at least 5 days out of the week. Upgraded saddle, pedals, and front tires so far.


----------



## Grogfish (Apr 20, 2014)

Just getting back into it after a long time away. Here is my first and current bike that i built about 25 years ago. I did update the bars and seat.


----------



## dethloc (Jun 23, 2014)

First time poster!

So I got the bug to try mountain biking again, I did some when I was younger but that has been many many years ago.

I ended up checking craigslist, and found I think a 1997 Specialized Rockhopper. It is in OK shape but I got it for.. $80, I ordered some new tires:

Schwalbe CX Comp, I know they are not true MTB tires but hybrid? I figure I will see how much I actually ride anywhere and if I keep at it for more than a few weeks and have a desire to ride harder / more then I will get some better tires.

It will need a new seat, cables (serviceable right now), but everything else seems good. I did get to ride it for about 1/2 hour before rear tire blew.


Edit:
It looks to have all Shimano components in decent shape.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Bought this about a year ago (having not been on a bike in over 10 years!) and then went out once or twice. Enter this summer and I've been getting out whenever possible! 2013 GT Aggressor 2.0; not fancy, but it's been a lot of fun! Would be nice to swap out the front fork with a better one down the road, but not to worried about it right now.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

On top: 2013 Karakoram 2.0
Ended up getting it for a _great_ price from Nashbar last year, along with a neighbor and friend who picked one up based on the price.

Actually had multiple issues both out of the box and in the first year, so as issues occurred, things were upgraded/replaced:


Fork: 120mm Manitou Tower Pro
Crankset: SL-K 44/32/22
Seatpost: Easton EC70
Front Brake: XT brake (temporarily)
Pedals: VP-001 (Not in photo)
Seat: SDG Ti-Fly C
Commuter Wheels: Stock Rims with Nashbar Gridlock 700x32 tires
XC/Trail Wheels: Black Flag Pros (Front: Ardent 2.25 TR, Rear: Aspen 2.1 [stock])









On bottom: Nashbar AT-3 26"

I got this back when Nashbar used to sell a nicer 26" mountain bike, and I was, and still am, very happy with what came on the bike for the very low price I ended up paying for it. That, plus a ridiculous Pricepoint sale, means I picked up the bike and then an X9 drivetrain kit (with X7 cranks) for less than $600 total. I did replace the whole drivetrain all at once with the kit, but otherwise, it's all stock.

These days, my Wiiride bar pretty much stays on this bike, as my wife and 6 year old will ride with me on bike paths while my 3 year old enjoys the ride from the Wiiride child seat.

The GT saw a lot of upgrades in a short period of time, and part of that was escalating from local XC trails to traveling to other XC trails to riding more technical trails.


----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

peteer01 said:


> On top: 2013 Karakoram 2.0
> Ended up getting it for a _great_ price from Nashbar last year, along with a neighbor and friend who picked one up based on the price.
> 
> Actually had multiple issues both out of the box and in the first year, so as issues occurred, things were upgraded/replaced:
> ...





How do you find the Manitou Tower Pro? I'm planning to upgrade my stock Suntour XCM fork next year. The Tower Pro I've heard is an awesome fork to consider next to the entry level RockShox forks and Suntour Raidon.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Canoo said:


> How do you find the Manitou Tower Pro?


_Fantastic_, I can't say enough nice things about it. I managed to brake the front XC28 fork on my first Karakoram (which had other issues) while I waited for my replacement Karakoram to show up. Then I proceeded to brake my second XC28 fork on the second Karakoram almost immediately after that. I have had much better luck with Suntour forks on previous bikes than the XC28.

I posted about the install in an thread back in November, complete with photos and my complete lack of skills. I am now significantly more comfortable working on the fork as a result of that undertaking, and ended up lowering the handlebars (and recutting the tube) again after that.

The fork made the bike an entirely different bike. The amazing improvement in suspension I expected, but what surprised me was that it took more weight off my bike (well over a pound) than anything else, and in a very, very noticeable way:

Fork upgrade: 2223g to 1698g (- 525g approximate)
Wheel upgrade: 2224g to 1868g (- 518g)
Crank upgrade: 1278g to 848g (- 430g)
Pedal upgrade: 471g to 354g (- 117g)

I know I got mine for a steal at $250, which is part of why I pulled the trigger on it, but now that I know what a huge difference it makes, I wouldn't have hesitated on upgrading the fork at a much higher price!


----------



## Canoo (May 12, 2014)

peteer01 said:


> _Fantastic_, I can't say enough nice things about it. I managed to brake the front XC28 fork on my first Karakoram (which had other issues) while I waited for my replacement Karakoram to show up. Then I proceeded to brake my second XC28 fork on the second Karakoram almost immediately after that. I have had much better luck with Suntour forks on previous bikes than the XC28.
> 
> I posted about the install in an thread back in November, complete with photos and my complete lack of skills. I am now significantly more comfortable working on the fork as a result of that undertaking, and ended up lowering the handlebars (and recutting the tube) again after that.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I keep hearing great things about the Tower Pro. Apparently they replaced it with the new "Minute" and "Match" models. There's still some decent deals for Tower Pros on eBay too. I'll have to keep an eye out next year.


----------



## NC_Giant (Jun 26, 2014)

I bout my 2006 Giant Yukon for $175 from a room mate back in 2012 when he was moving out and didn't want to take it with him. Thought I would just use it to crack down to the store or just some short trips.

Just in the past 6 months I started seriously getting into trail riding so I started to replace bits hear and there. So far I have spent more on upgrades than I paid for the bike itself. A lot of the stuff I got deals on from Amazon and PricePoint, plus I bought the Manitou fork lightly used from the LBS. They traded out the fork on a guys Trek for a RockShox after he had only ridden the Manitou for a few rides. Granted, the fork is a few years old but I had the shop service the oil and seals.

Bikepedia page w/ original specs: 2006 Giant Yukon - BikePedia

So far:
Fork: Manitou Splice Super (replaced the blown out Suntour XCR)
Grips: Bontrager Rhythm Plus
Tires: specialized captain (front) specialized fast trak (rear)
Pedals: wellgo mg42 
Brakes: Avid BB7 and Speed Dial 7 levers (came with shitty Hayes GX2)
New SRAM PG850 8-speed cassette and Shimano PC850 chain

Oh, and a new FSA Pig headset is on its way per UPS. Once that is installed, I'm taking it to the trails about 30 miles from here in Greenville and trying her out on some actual terrain, not just the local recreation trails around our city lake.

November 2012:









June 2014:


----------



## mikeb121973 (May 10, 2010)

*I'll play!*

Here's my first mountain bike KHS Alite 1000 & it's bone stock. I've had it for a while but haven't ridden it much. That's changing though, time to get serious about getting into shape. Will probably be making some drivetrain upgrades before anything else. I took the last few days going through this entire thread, some real nice rides posted.


----------



## MsvSpaz (Jul 1, 2014)

First post.

Have been reading this thread to get some ideas, but thought I should get involved.
Slowly transforming my Scott Aspect from entry level to something better. Looking at using the parts to buid up a Cotic BFe or On-One Inbred soon.








Manitou Minute Pro 120mm
Sun Ringle Charger Wheelset
Truvativ AKA Stem 70mm (too Long)
Crank Brothers Cobalt Bars 680mm (too short)
DMR V8 Pedals
SLX Rear Mech
XT Shifter
Rest is basically entry level.. Will upgrade when broken or...whenever.


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

...brand new rider here (howdy, everyone)! Last night I brought home a Trek 4500 Alpha I found on Craigslist. 

I think it's an '03, however there's no rust and the tires still have those little nubby hairs on them. Paid $150 (hooray college budget!) so I think I did okay for myself?  Currently everything is stock.


I'm excited to start drinking the MTB Kool-aid.


----------



## mikeb121973 (May 10, 2010)

Collidoskope said:


> ...brand new rider here (howdy, everyone)! Last night I brought home a Trek 4500 Alpha I found on Craigslist.
> 
> think it's a '03, however there's no rust and the tires still have those little nubby hairs on them. Paid $150 (hooray college budget!) so I think I did okay for myself?  Currently everything is stock.
> 
> I'm excited to start drinking the MTB Kool-aid.


Congrats on the score!


----------



## coling (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the family. I can't see the rear, but judging by the fork it looks like you can handle disc brakes. HIGHLY recommend converting when you are readyto begin upgrades. As a beginner that will greatly improve your safety as well as handling as you begin to get comfortable on two wheels.

Have fun!


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

:3 thanks, y'all! 

Coling: here is a full body shot / close up on the back wheel set up... 
My roommate used to be a bike shop mechanic, so I'll definitely have him look at it once he's home so we can guesstimate how much I need to start saving for the upgrade. 

I can't wait to get her all adjusted and take her out for the first time!


----------



## cowarch (Jul 1, 2014)

Just bought this a couple weeks ago! My first mountain bike - Devinci Jack SX! Love the way it looks and having so much fun on it!


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

*pic(s) and first upgrade*

After a long delay last year due to ACL reconstruction, finally getting the skyhawk out in earnest this year and loving it...and making the first of hopefully more upgrades









stock















wider bar (640 to 740), shorter stem (100?? to 65), and lockon grips...loving the difference


----------



## dirt shredder (Jul 30, 2014)

*beginning the upgrades*

Just got my new hard rock. And some new extras


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

updated pic of my 2012 Marlin. 2 stock parts left on the bike.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Burt4x4 said:


> Mabye sence all the parts in the WORLD are made there, it may be way different there than what we consider entry level...?
> Just a .02c thought...


Asia is a very big part of the world. Shimano is mostly made in this area called Japan and SRAM in China. Some parts are made in Malaysia. But not all parts in the world are made in Asia. Formula is based out of and has a factory in Italy. Magura is made in Germany. Hope from UK. Thompson stems and seat post from USA. Mavic France, Romania.


----------



## UFMatt (Jul 30, 2009)

My Airborne Seeker:


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

UFMatt said:


> My Airborne Seeker:


What year is that seeker? It looks like a nice bike. How do you like it?


----------



## Ghostknife (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is my 2013 Hardrock Sport Disc 29er.

-Commuter wheels with Geax Evolutions
-ODI Grips
-Wellgo MG1 peddles
-Tora Air Fork


----------



## UFMatt (Jul 30, 2009)

bennyblanco2121 said:


> What year is that seeker? It looks like a nice bike. How do you like it?


Brand new, only had it a few weeks, so far so good! Really like the air fork over the coil that Iw as using prior to this bike.


----------



## pilotdog68 (Feb 18, 2014)

*My second bike.. Had to sell the first.*


























This is my 21" Gravity 29Point1

Not an expensive bike, but feels fantastic because its the first that has ever fit me fairly well. It's tough to find a used bike for someone 6'6" so I went the bikesdirect.com route.

Upgrades: 
Shimano M445 Brakes to replace the Tektro Mech's
Truvativ Holzfeller 700mm Riser bars
Blackburn Ciento Saddle
Schwalbe Land Cruiser tires (for bike path riding til I can get on some real trails)

Added:
BV mini pump
Cheap "ergonomic" bar ends
2 Giant alloy bottle cages (might replace soon, they don't hold tall bottle very well)
Frame bag to hold phone/wallet/keys
Fox saddle bag for patch kit, tire levers, and multi-tool
Iron-Horse wireless computer
Neoprene chainstay protector

In the mail:
90mm Truvativ stem (stock is 110mm)
Red generic valve caps
Red truvativ seat clamp
front/rear lights

Near Future:
Pedals and Grips (waiting for my birthday)
Seat post
New brake pads and rotors

Down the road:
Fork (probably Raidon or Recon)
Wheelset


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

*2014 Trek xclaiber 6*

2014 trek xcaliber 6


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Scoot Aspect 940*

The stock fork was ok when locked out 
I upgraded with the Raidon fork, well worth it.
SR Suntour North America | SR Suntour Customer Loyalty Upgrade Program

If your on the, 'Light Trail Only' fork, upgrade it.

ISM Adamo saddle n clipless peds added.

View attachment 924227
View attachment 924228


Rode that two seasons and now moved on to full squish and 27.5 wheels.
I upgraded myself so it was time to upgrade the bike....


----------



## Gusmx (Jul 28, 2014)

Getting a shorter stem installed on my new baby...


----------



## custom MTB (Oct 1, 2014)

*The Walgoose*

It was all i could afford at the time as I had gone through a divorce and left me for dead. I picked this up to get into the sport and get some exercise. Love the bike but it needs upgrades.

1st was wanting some smooth rolling tires Sarfas Drifter City

2nd was wanting a better seat Bontrager commuter

3rd was wanting Avid BB7 front and rear brakes

4th was wanting trigger shifters with brakes built in

5th better hand grips, Ergon gp3

6th better crankset Shimano 48 - 36 - 22

7th needed another set of rims with good off road tires Mavic rims and Bontrager 29.2 rear 29.3 front.

8th switched out the shock to a Rock Shox

9th wanted the long sweep Bontrager bars and stem


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

*My brand new Pitch 650B*

New here, new to the sport. I have an old 26er Jamis Dakota I've used for basic transportation over the past 10 years, but I wanted a new ride. I've had this bike for a week now, put on about 20+ miles and love it!
No real mods yet...a Specialized bottle cage, a Zefal light kit and a Bell computer. I love this bike!


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

some new toys added to the Airborne Skyhawk

handlebar/stem: Truvativ Boobar (740mm) and 65mm crank bros stem
grips: SRAM lockon's
fork: Rockshox Recon Gold TK
pedals: Demolition flats
wheelset: Easton EA70XC (sought out cheap sales online and ended up with mismatched white and black, but I kinda like the look with the white fork)
tires: Vee Rubber Trax
seatpost: KS Eten lever actuated dropper


----------



## tannerg (Sep 11, 2014)

My cannondale trail 6 only swaps I've done are some wellgo mg1 pedals and a race face evolve bar










Sent from my XT1031


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

2015 GT Backwoods Sport









No upgrades yet, but I can think of a few it needs (pedals, tires, fork). I added a seat bag for free. Great bike so far, for the price I really like it.


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

tobimaru said:


> 2015 GT Backwoods Sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I got as well. Really budget oriented yet doesn't lack much in terms of quality for an entry level bike. I had to replace my pedals since they snapped on me (230 lbs 5'8" did some rougher terrains that I wasn't ready for). I've also been extremely satisfied with Performance bike's service.
On a last note, I am surprised how well the wheels have held up to be honest. I am a heavy guy, I was expecting them to bend, and twist. So far they're pretty straight.

I have no issues with my wheels for most trails except small rock piles, or very loose dirt.
I ended up getting some forte pedals to replaced the broken plastic ones (130~ grams each pedal, which is lighter than the stock pedals).


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

asanatheist said:


> This is what I got as well. Really budget oriented yet doesn't lack much in terms of quality for an entry level bike. I had to replace my pedals since they snapped on me (230 lbs 5'8" did some rougher terrains that I wasn't ready for). I've also been extremely satisfied with Performance bike's service.
> On a last note, I am surprised how well the wheels have held up to be honest. I am a heavy guy, I was expecting them to bend, and twist. So far they're pretty straight.
> 
> I have no issues with my wheels for most trails except small rock piles, or very loose dirt.
> I ended up getting some forte pedals to replaced the broken plastic ones (130~ grams each pedal, which is lighter than the stock pedals).


Good to hear someone else has bought the same bike as me and enjoys it! I've noticed some good gashes in my stock plastic pedals already definitely replacing those first. The fork I mostly want to trade out for weight, I know it's a porker.


----------



## whatthewhat11 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Giant Revel*

My 2013 Giant Revel 0 29er. Had it for almost 2 years now.

































Upgrades so far:

Sunringle Black Flag Expert Tubeless Wheelset
Continental Mtn. King Protection Tires 2.4" F/R
RockShox XC 30 Gold Solo Air Fork 100mm
XTR QR Skewers F/R
Shimano M615 Brakes 180/160mm rotors
RaceFace Evolve Stem 70mm
Forte Bars 720mm
Forte Seat Post
Forte Saddle
Nuke Proof Electron Pedals
RaceFace Strafe Lock-on Grips
Cane Creek 40 series Headset
1x9 w/ RaceFace NW 32t Chainring
Origin 8 Top Chain Guide
Bionicon C Guide Eco


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

As i started getting into sport i rebuilt BBB bikes to ride on trails that worked great. I slowy kept building money into my bikes and sell them to upgrade little by little. This is my first nice name brand bike ive had. Paid $150 for the 08 Specialized Pitch frame and rear shock and chris king headset...score. $80 for the 05 Fox 32 fork with new seals. All the rest were parts carried over from last bike. Pretty happy with it. Still need to get new cable guides for the down tube, zip tied at moment. New brakes next on list.


----------



## battlelinefan (Aug 27, 2010)

A video of me taking a small drop on it:

YouTube

I love my bike. A Salsa El Mariachi 3 in light blue. No upgrades. I ride easy to intermediate singletracks and play around on this Cottontail trail. I enjoy it all greatly. I ride 4x a week. Before I bought this bike, 3 weeks ago, I rode no real singletrack mountain bike trails at all. Then I got a bike that wasn't 14 years old and 2 sizes too large and wouldn't you know I ride almost every day I am off work now. It is my favorite form of exercise. I take a sea kayak out on a local lake sometimes and I also swim a few laps at the gym in an indoor pool, but mountain biking on a nice trail or even on just an average trail takes the cake for me. I am a beginner and probably even worse as far as cardio. I am having a lot of fun.

11/20/14

I have probably been down the run in the video, Cottontail at Biology Trails in Collegedale, 30 times. It feels normal now. Still fun, we are now timing ourselves for speed. I got a 2:12. I rode the 9 foot plus steep down ramp today twice for the first time. To me, it seemed scary once but not anymore. You can throw it down to the bottom and it will catch you.

I upgraded:

Grips: lock on Odi Rogue
Gloves: Pearl Izumi with electrical tape around the wrists to make them tighter
Pedals: Evo freefall with super glue on all of the studs on both sides
Chain: Shimano chain because I broke the one that came with the bike
Tubes x 3: I popped a tube once landing off of a jump at Cottontail and I hit a rock the second time at Enterprise South aka VW. Then on mid ridge at Biology trails or more specifically Black Bear.
Bike uniforms x 5: Russell dri fit 360 at Walmart as all I wear or a base layer
Fox launch elbow pads: little loose but comfy. Might benefit from electrical tape. Always on.
Fox launch knee pads. Always on. 
Helmet: Razer for $90 in Black. I like it a lot.
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front tire. Ignitor 2.1 back tire.

Still in the mail:
Stan's flows with hope hubs?

I also got 2 overall looking bike suit pants with some padding in the seat directly from China. I am happy with them but would mainly wear them for longer rides, not jumping at Cottontail.

My bike feels more comfy and seems to perform better than it did.


----------



## orlagallmty (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi to all,

here is my entry bike, it's a Giant Talon 27.5" 4 from 2015, it's comming with basic set-up, Acera and Altus, SR Sontur 100mm with Lockout, Hydraulic Disc brakes Tektro,

it rides well for now,

no improvements yet, but soon, I will change the pedals for Shimano Saint, and I will probably will change the fork,


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

So far I've done a few upgrades on my GT Backwoods 2015 Sport model.
1. New pedals (old ones broke).
2. Cyclocomputer- was on sale for $20 and got a better model than what was on the box. (Bought Cateye vectra but got a Micro instead- saved over $30)
3. New Tires: Went to Maxxis Ardent Exos @ 2.25" width, $43 each~ from Performance Bikes (20% off coupon)
4. New suspension fork: Raidon 27.5". Works great however I feel like it needs to be adjusted since I only used 50% of the travel, and it currently sits at 120mm travel versus 100mm. I felt the ride was more plush and my wheel spent more time on the ground which is exactly what I wanted however once I have the fork adjusted I will conclude my thoughts.

I did about 7.5~ miles of trail, some gnarly stuff for me. And 3.5~ miles of road (gettings back to car). This was at northshore in grapevine. Did some east bound and west bound loops basically 1-4 before calling it a day.
And pictures at last.
20141030_161645_Richtone(HDR) by crazysur123, on Flickr

20141029_204157 by crazysur123, on Flickr


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Not 'entry level', but my latest toy...6" rear travel with 140-160 adjustable front end, NH built steel, single pivot w/ floating brake and idler pulley to isolate braking and pedaling forces. 32lbs and so, so much fun after beating myself up on a HT all season. And of course, there's something also cool about riding a truly 1-of-a-kind bike, designed and built by a buddy who's happens to be the best rider I've ever known, hands down.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not 'entry level', but my latest toy...6" rear travel with 140-160 adjustable front end, NH built steel, single pivot w/ floating brake and idler pulley to isolate braking and pedaling forces. 32lbs and so, so much fun after beating myself up on a HT all season. And of course, there's something also cool about riding a truly 1-of-a-kind bike, designed and built by a buddy who's happens to be the best rider I've ever known, hands down.


Super cool design, question though with such a short section for the seat post do you have to cut to fit or is there room for small adjustment?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Phinias said:


> Super cool design, question though with such a short section for the seat post do you have to cut to fit or is there room for small adjustment?


Yeah, good eye; it had to be cut down so as not to bottom out at the shock collar section of the frame. I've still got a few inches of adjustment, which is all I ever end up using anyway and I do have a dropper I can throw on (though I haven't really found the need so far), as well as a few already-cut shorter posts if I decide to take it lift-riding or something along those lines.

The builder and I share pretty much the same overall dimensions, and he's a master at set-up, so far it feels just about perfect to me just the way it is, as do most of his bikes. Now if I could just up the skillz...
:madman:


----------



## orlagallmty (Oct 27, 2014)

asanatheist said:


> So far I've done a few upgrades on my GT Backwoods 2015 Sport model.
> 1. New pedals (old ones broke).
> 2. Cyclocomputer- was on sale for $20 and got a better model than what was on the box. (Bought Cateye vectra but got a Micro instead- saved over $30)
> 3. New Tires: Went to Maxxis Ardent Exos @ 2.25" width, $43 each~ from Performance Bikes (20% off coupon)
> ...


Hey man nice bike, just a question, where did you bought your bike stand?,


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

orlagallmty said:


> Hey man nice bike, just a question, where did you bought your bike stand?,


Performance bike, it's the Spin Doctor Essential work stand II. It was $49.99 or $59.99.


----------



## orlagallmty (Oct 27, 2014)

asanatheist said:


> Performance bike, it's the Spin Doctor Essential work stand II. It was $49.99 or $59.99.


thanks!!..


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Olympic off brand fs piece of steel.*








Hello all. Well, this is not even a entry level bike, my only ike is just an off-brand FS steel bike, which i picked up from our garage. It had rusty steel rims, worn kenda tires (smoke pattern) and a horribly loose drivetrain.
It said Olympic as the brand, but i never heard of it before, and i see indentical frames everywhere, under 100+ different brands. 
So yeah...Olympic. 
I've spent around 4 years with it, never gave me problems, but this year, i got tired of the squealing and having to true the rims every weekend, its parts started to fell apart, so i decided to make a full upgrade to it.
It's still quite cheap, heavy as "#$% and i don't think it can handle most of the trails at decent speed, lol, but i just love this bike, it has a lot of emotional value for me.
All of these are lowest end, but way higher than the ones the bike came with.
Upgrades include:
-New paintjob
-Shimano EF65 shifters and brake levers.
-Shimano TX35 Tourney rear derailleur.
-Painted crankset (yes, it looked way worse. yes, the rings are not worn off yet)
-New set of V-brakes. No brand
-"DTM" rims. No brand as well, it doesn't even exist. But they are really strong, im telling ya bro...
-"JBTech" aluminium hanblebar. Doesn't exist too.:madman:
-CST Cambers, 26x2.10.
-Love

YES, i'm gonna buy a new bike...in about 3 years. I'm gonna use this while i save up for a decent entry level hardtail (Fuji or Trek), but i still think this bike works pretty well for beginner trails, i had prety nasty accidents already and the only one that got something cracked was me, lol. I don't even race like a mad man, this bike got more than 1000 miles without changing parts. Now, it got a new body <3
Love the look. It feels like a Trek 820. Just 10 pounds heavier. 
Yes, you should ride it. Trust me.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's my 2002 Jamis Durango Sport SX. Been out of riding for 10 years and picked this up to ride around the neighborhood with the kids. Working my way back to the trails and go from there. 
If something breaks, I'll replace but stay low end until I buy a new bike.
Bike rides good so far but it's older and I haven't tried any of the new technology.
Now I look forward to riding when I get home from work....love.it!


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

New to the site and New to mtb. Here is my 2013 Marin Bobcat. Just added to Azonic grips and fender, Kore pedals and Lizardskins guard.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice bike. Hopefully you look forward to putting thousands of miles on her!


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks and I am I got hooked. Ive been going on trails every weekend and was riding it every other day just around my place. Been to 4 different trails so far.Sadly I can't ride as much due to cold weather. I will be riding tmw even though it will be 33°F.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats awesome to hear. Bundle up and explore all the trails you can.


----------



## asphaltassasin (Nov 10, 2014)

2008 Cannondale Rush 5z
Bontrager carbon seat post
SRAM X7 Shifters
SRAM X7 Front/Rear Derailer
Clarks Lock on Mountain Bike Grips
Rhythm Quick Release (Red)
Pacenti DL31 26 Wheels
Novatec Red Hubs
DT Swiss Competetion Spoke & Nipples
Shimano Deore M615 Disc Brakes
Selle SMP TRK Saddle
Shimano Saint MX80 Flat Pedals


----------



## J_oh (Oct 14, 2014)

Sure I'll play

2014 Diamondback Recoil 29er

Rockshox tk 32 air coil fork
DNM rear shock
Wellgo platform pedals

So far the bike has close to 1000 miles.. I'm hooked


----------



## Rrramowwwn (Nov 11, 2014)

My first mtb to ride trails with.

Kona Kahuna 2014 29er
- added bar ends
- replaced pedals with flat platform ones

Just had it for a month and I'm not planning to upgrade any parts soon. Riding the hell out of it is the #1 priority.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ace.chen (Oct 20, 2014)

my entry level MTB Giant Talon 3. Just ordered Shimano Saint flat pedals and Lizardskin Northshore grips.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

My wife's new/ first mountain bike. A Liv Intrigue 1.... She is equal parts stoked and bummed. Bike came right after winter here so she gets to polish it until spring lol.


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is my 2014 Norco Storm. I picked it up at less than 300$.

Here are the specs:

https://www.norco.com/bike-archives/2014/storm-72/









What I've upgraded:
I changed the grips to easton lock on grips, cause the original grips that come with them slide off... Pretty dangerous and resulted in me chipping a tooth. I also got a free chainstay protector from a Santa Cruz side walk show locally 

I've got Front + Rear Shimano Deore M615 Disc Brake set coming in to replace the mechanical disc brakes. Got those for 70$.

I plan on upgrading the pedals to shimano saints when these break, and the drive train from a 3x8 (altus) to a 2x10 or 1x11 when it breaks. Right now, surprisingly the Altus seems to shift smoothly on my climbs, but seems to require a bit of maintaining. If anyone has a suggestion for the drive train, I'd love to hear it.

Lastly, the stem really makes the bike feel less aggressive, so I'm going to change it to either a 90mm or a 50mm.


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

TaterSalad said:


> Here is my 2014 Norco Storm. I picked it up at less than 300$.
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> ...


The issue with maintenance with "lower" speced components isn't an issue for quality but of design, they were purposefully designed to have little retention in their adjustments, and will loosen after a few rides.
Some locktite blue (reusable) seems to has helped a lot with my issues with adjustments after a few rides.


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

asanatheist said:


> The issue with maintenance with "lower" speced components isn't an issue for quality but of design, they were purposefully designed to have little retention in their adjustments, and will loosen after a few rides.
> Some locktite blue (reusable) seems to has helped a lot with my issues with adjustments after a few rides.


That's some great advice. I'll have to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## The Pale Tornado (Nov 18, 2014)

New to the forum and new to the sport... Here's my bike!


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

The Pale Tornado said:


> New to the forum and new to the sport... Here's my bike!
> 
> View attachment 940026


Awesome bike! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

2013 Kona unit, bought brand new a few weeks ago from a bike shop out of state :thumbsup:


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

TaterSalad said:


> Here is my 2014 Norco Storm. I picked it up at less than 300$.
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> ...


Just got some amazing craigslist upgrades for less than 50$. Easton Havoc stem was given to me and the bars were ordered in the wrong size and posted on CL.







I have a pair of front/rear Shimano Deore M615 Disc Brakes I got on sale from chain reaction, I purchased 3 weeks ago. Really hoping they come soon... :S

Next upgrades are tires! I'm really happy with my CL bike and CL + sales items finds. My entry level bike + upgrades are still under 400$  .. I just may do the suntour upgrade program for a RAIDON XC-LO-R black.


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

my pitchcomp, new to the forum checking in from the Philippines. some nice bikes here on the thread. hope i can score some craigslist deals from the USA cos the prices are very good, too bad shipping costs will kill me...


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Leonora Michael said:


> my pitchcomp, new to the forum checking in from the Philippines. some nice bikes here on the thread. hope i can score some craigslist deals from the USA cos the prices are very good, too bad shipping costs will kill me...


Welcome! The shipping will probably be crazy. Do you usually go to a LBSs or a Philippine based bike website (if there is such a thing)?


----------



## Proofyeq (Nov 22, 2014)

2014 Airborne Guardian 2.0. Pictures kinda dark...


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Proofyeq said:


> View attachment 941049
> 
> 2014 Airborne Guardian 2.0. Pictures kinda dark...


Love the white Guardians. Where's the pic from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Proofyeq (Nov 22, 2014)

St. Marys lake trail, in southern Maryland.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

TaterSalad said:


> Just got some amazing craigslist upgrades for less than 50$. Easton Havoc stem was given to me and the bars were ordered in the wrong size and posted on CL.


Love your stem:thumbsup:


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is my Trek X-Cal 5 that was purchased in July. Currently using it for both trail riding and commuting. It is my first real mountain bike and I have loved every minute of it. Been riding every weekend on trails and at the least 3 days a week commuting to work on it. I have been happy with it so far and have just really enjoyed learning to ride. Hopefully the I can continue to ride throughout the winter (located in the bay area).

A few minor upgrades so far:

- RockShox XC 32 Solo Air
- Wellgo MG-1 Pedals
- Raceface Lock on Grips


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

2012 Trek Marlin at Morris Bridge in Tampa.

The latest mod was the Syntace P6 Carbon 27.2 (not Hiflex) seatpost. I feel like I'm getting bucked off the seat less over trail chatter. Overall, I like where the bike is at right now, it does what I need it to do. My only major gripe is that turning is not as sharp as I'd like it to be.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

My first Kona Coiler Primo


----------



## stamp2k1 (Nov 28, 2014)

This is my first entry level MTB I purchased about 20 years ago. Nothing special but it got the job done.









This is my Upgrade. I just picked this one up on CL for 1k. It's a 2011 Specialized Camber Expert. It's in excellent shape and rides great, on the roads at least. Just got it yesterday so I haven't hit any trails yet, but I've read a lot of great things about it. Can't wait to test out a little more.


----------



## DENDAY66 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my Trek X-Cal 8 that I got about 2 months ago. Now I do have to say that I roamed these boards for a good 2-3 months reading all the awesome information that this place has, that said it is my first real mountain bike and I have been enjoying it big time. I have been happy with it so far and have just really enjoyed learning to ride, taken a few spills, and left a little blood on a trail once lol.

A few minor upgrades so far:

- WTB rocket v saddle
- Diety pedals
- ODI Lock on Grips
- Bontrager cage + pump


----------



## illdrag0n (Dec 5, 2014)

Below is is my 2013 Avanti Montati 29.2

I have installed:
SC Kone Handlebars
Jet Black Tack Lock On Grips
Zero Bar Ends (easier on the hands when less control is required)
SRAM quick release chain
WTB Lazer V


----------



## all_four_elements (Dec 27, 2014)

Been road biking most of the time, but wanted to get into mtn biking. Found this beauty on a local FB bike classifieds and picked it up for $500. Wanted a bike that would last me for long while, so I think I did fine with this purchase. So far I took it out to Northshore in Grapevine, TX for my first time trail riding. Rides like a champ!, smooth shifting/braking. Stock frame and pretty much everything else upgraded by the prev owner.

2006 Giant Yukon Frame
- Rockshox Reba Race 26"
- Shimano M961 XTR Front Derailleur 9 Speed Triple
- Shimano XT Crankshaft
- Shimano Pedal PD-M540
- Shimano CS-HG50 9-Speed Cassette XT LX 11-34
- Shimano Deore XT Mega 9-Speed RD-M750
- Mavic EN321 Disc Rim 26"
- Shimano XT M756 36h 6-Bolt Disc Front Hub
- Shimano XT M756A 32h 6-Bolt Disc Rear Hub
- Easton EC70 Seatpost
- FSA Saddle
- Easton EA70 Alloy stem
- Easton Monkey Bar EA70 Alloy Handlebar
- Panaracer Fire XC Pro
- Custom Titanium Bash Guards


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice bike. Funky tires and nice drivetrain also. On your ride did you find anything you would wanted to upgrade?


----------



## all_four_elements (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks, I liked the style of it the first time I saw it. On first ride, I feel it's pretty close to perfect. Later down the road I might replace the stem for a shorter one, new ergo grips, and maybe a more comfortable saddle/or better bike shorts. Any other recommendations?


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

You listed all the main things that should be changed first as you'll find a huge different in the comfort of your ride. Shorter stem seems like a great idea for some better cornering. If you find that braking power is lacking then a new set of budget hydraulic brakes would work pretty well.


----------



## all_four_elements (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, I don't mind the mechanical disc brakes, and I don't really know the difference between them and hydraulic ones. Thanks for the recommendation though.


----------



## Scottwax (Jan 18, 2009)

GT Backwoods Expert. Shimano Deore. I'm a roadie but really can't handle the cold (anything under the upper 50s) at 20 + on my road bike so I figured since all my other friends switch to dirt in the winter, I would too.

Definitely not as aero on windy days, and I've had to reduce my expectations of speed with a heavier bike with a more upright riding position and a lot more rolling resistance but so far I really like it. I'd probably like it more if the local MTB trail would dry out and I could ride more dirt than I have so far.


----------



## SeanPMac (Nov 23, 2014)

[HR][/HR]

Added crank brothers egg beaters and painted the front fork housing (way too matchy for me) so far but more to come!


----------



## SeanPMac (Nov 23, 2014)

Scottwax said:


> GT Backwoods Expert. Shimano Deore. I'm a roadie but really can't handle the cold (anything under the upper 50s) at 20 + on my road bike so I figured since all my other friends switch to dirt in the winter, I would too.
> 
> Definitely not as aero on windy days, and I've had to reduce my expectations of speed with a heavier bike with a more upright riding position and a lot more rolling resistance but so far I really like it. I'd probably like it more if the local MTB trail would dry out and I could ride more dirt than I have so far.


I hear ya regarding the cold weather road riding. I am doing the same thing. if it's not at least 50, I won't be road biking. seems like I am really enjoying the dirty ridin. Looking forward to breaking stuff so I "have to" replace with better stuff.


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

SeanPMac said:


> View attachment 951221
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Added crank brothers egg beaters and painted the front fork housing (way too matchy for me) so far but more to come!





Scottwax said:


> GT Backwoods Expert. Shimano Deore. I'm a roadie but really can't handle the cold (anything under the upper 50s) at 20 + on my road bike so I figured since all my other friends switch to dirt in the winter, I would too.
> 
> Definitely not as aero on windy days, and I've had to reduce my expectations of speed with a heavier bike with a more upright riding position and a lot more rolling resistance but so far I really like it. I'd probably like it more if the local MTB trail would dry out and I could ride more dirt than I have so far.


Very cool that we got more GT Backwoods riders. They're an incredibly deal for the money.


----------



## SeanPMac (Nov 23, 2014)

Totally. Do you have any idea how our frames are different from the most of the backwoods frames? I like the size and geometry of these better than the ones with the extra triangle below the seat.


----------



## Kishin (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey everyone , new to the forums. Just wanted to share my new bike , everything is stock right now but need to put on Shimano M530 pedals.

2015 Trek X-Caliber 7


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Having never ridden before, I started with this bike, Trek DS 8.4 because I had no idea what kind of riding I wanted to do. 








Then picked up the Moto a couple of months later because my wife wasn't having my buying another Trek and I was thinking I liked running around in the woods more than riding on streets. I didn't really want to spend a fortune to find I didn't like it, or couldn't do it, hence the Moto. It's been a good bike I think, and I've gotten to cut my teeth monkeying around trying to dial it in as best as I can. 








I picked this up from BD and have been teaching myself how to not hit trees. This coming spring I'm thinking about moving up a notch and learning some actual skills but haven't decided what I'm going to buy.

PS, I hit the mud and had to turn around and go back.


----------



## Ray M (Dec 16, 2014)

*2014 Haro Flightline One 19"*









Got this for xmas from the gf, probably too big for me at 5'-7", but so far I'm having too much fun with it to care.

Water bottle and pump just added, and new saddle is on the way.
Thinking about a shorter stem cause after a while I feel too much weight on my hands (prob also a sign the bike is too big).

Having to go very cheapo cause that's all I can afford right now.

Options are very limited and very expensive where I live.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Ray M said:


> View attachment 954670
> 
> 
> Got this for xmas from the gf, probably too big for me at 5'-7", but so far I'm having too much fun with it to care.
> ...


Maybe still time to return to point of purchase to swap for correct size?


----------



## Ray M (Dec 16, 2014)

MegaMustang said:


> Maybe still time to return to point of purchase to swap for correct size?


Thought about that, but it was purchased from a department store and this is the only size they carry in haro. The smaller bikes are even cheaper-o and looking at them I wouldn't feel safe riding them (can't even find a website for the brand).

Do you think it's a hazard to stay with this size? I've ridden it down some fire roads and through mud and bushes and so far it's ok, but I do feel the handlebars are a bit further forward than I would like. Pedaling feels fine, after I raised the seat from where it is in the pic.

I'm new to this so I really dunno.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

My first post and here is my first mountain bike in 25 yrs. I just picked it up yesterday.
2011 Giant Anthem X 29er.
Now I start the process of getting my riding gear assembled for spring


----------



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ray M said:


> Thought about that, but it was purchased from a department store and this is the only size they carry in haro. The smaller bikes are even cheaper-o and looking at them I wouldn't feel safe riding them (can't even find a website for the brand).
> 
> Do you think it's a hazard to stay with this size? I've ridden it down some fire roads and through mud and bushes and so far it's ok, but I do feel the handlebars are a bit further forward than I would like. Pedaling feels fine, after I raised the seat from where it is in the pic.
> 
> I'm new to this so I really dunno.


If you had to raise the seat the bike is probably the right size for you. You might have a smaller torso or shorter arms, which could be why you feel extended on the bars. A shorter stem would probably solve that problem (the part that attaches the handlebars to the fork), as that one seems rather long.


----------



## Ray M (Dec 16, 2014)

tardman91 said:


> If you had to raise the seat the bike is probably the right size for you. You might have a smaller torso or shorter arms, which could be why you feel extended on the bars. A shorter stem would probably solve that problem (the part that attaches the handlebars to the fork), as that one seems rather long.


Thanks, I think I'll try a different stem and see. I have the same problem in my car (no telescoping adjustment on the wheel), where I have to send the seat far back and sit bolt upright to reach the steering lol.

So far no major complaints but I have only done short rides <2hrs.


----------



## Clunacy (May 21, 2014)

2014 Trek Fuel EX 7
First mountain bike since I was like 8 or so (and I'm 30 now), couldn't believe the prices for new bikes so I ended up getting a demo. Got it in the middle of summer and have had a huge smile since.

Upgrades (not pictured):
Race Face Single Narrow 34T front / XT 10spd rear with Hope 40T-REX
Race Face Blue Strafe Grips
Plan on getting a dropper as soon as I can talk myself into dropping the dough on it.


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

2008 Scott Aspect 20. Had it since new but only recently started riding trails so upgrades are limited. I had previously swapped out the headset, stem and bars for road use but they're stock now.

Swapped tyres for Hans Dampf TrailStar front and rear. 
Swapped pedals for Superstar Delta flats (also got some shimano spds)
Ritchey Trail Saddle
RockShox Reba RLT dual-air forks
ABR adjustable headset spacer


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trek 3700 Disk:

Upgrades are numerous: SRAM 2x crank (22t, 32t)
new seatpost, 
Bontrager Evoke 1 saddle, 
Avid Elixir 1 brakes, 
SRAM X5 rear derailleur, 
sram x5 shifters, 
cannondale 90mm stem, 
Bontrager 690mm low rise bar, 
DT Swiss front wheel w/ DT spokes and a shimano hub. 
Specialized 2.3 front tire, Kenda 2.1 rear


----------



## Frantic (Apr 24, 2014)

Merida Big Seven 27,5. Bought 8 months ago
The only upgrade so far are the pedals. 
Got some Nanotech flats to pair with my five ten shoes


----------



## Cannon5 (Jan 4, 2015)

Below is my new bike. I haven't had a mountain bike for 15 years and excited about my new baby. I ride the FATS trail and other locals trails in my Augusta, GA area (pretty good area for mountain biking). I made some upgrades to the bike and look forward to getting to know my bike better in the months ahead. Thanks for all the information you guys post here.


----------



## Bichael (Jan 24, 2015)

*Raleigh Nitro*

Here's my Raleigh Nitro (circa 1993) gas piper. A cheap single speed resto job. Great fun.


----------



## TaterSalad (Oct 30, 2014)

I just keep getting take offs from friends bikes and amazing deals off Craigslist.

Originally a Norco Storm 7.2, but the only original parts are the frame and rear rotor.
















Upgrades:
Stem: Easton Havoc 35mm Stem (friend gave to me)
Bars: Easton Havoc 750mm ($30 winter sale)
Grips: ODI Rogues (awesome!)
Fork: Suntour Epicon
Crank: Truvativ Stylo AM 175mm ($40 craigslist find that came with the 
e.thirteen bashguard and easton flatbots - I know you use mtbr so 
thanks, bro!)
Chainring: Raceface NarrowWide 34T
Rear Derailleur: SLX
Shifter: Shimano Zee
Pedals: easton fatboys
seatpost: Sette Avanti Carbon (random xmas present)
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Front Tire: Geax Goma 2.4
Rear Tire: Geax Saguaro 2.0
brakes: Shimano Deore M615 (40$ each)
Front rotor was changed from 160 to 180mm

Most people say it's not worth upgrading an entry level bike. If you're patient you can find really good deals or even get lucky when your richer friends give you free take-offs from their way better bikes


----------



## Talus_man29 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is my new Raleigh Talus 29. I've got about 12 miles on it right now. This is her next to a friends Trek 6000


----------



## Millerlite3421 (Mar 3, 2015)

Scott Aspect 60 Frame (26") - only original part
Rock Shox Sid Team Front Fork
Shimano XT Levers, Front Derailleur, and Hydraulic Brakes
Shimano SLX Real Derailleur
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
FSA Carbon 35 mm stem
Bontrager HCM Carbon Handlebars
Bontrager 26" Race Lite Tubeless Wheels/Tires
Crank Brothers 5050 Platform pedals

Needs some maintenance, but i got it for a steal


----------



## jtempest (Apr 14, 2014)

*Bikes Direct - Windsor Cliff 4900*

upgrades:
Race Face 70mm stem
Truvativ 700mm bars
Ritchey True Grip VI Grips
Diamondback Bigfoot flat pedals
WTB Velociraptor 2.1 tires









$309 for the bike shipped, ~$120 for the upgrades. For the price, I can't complain. It got me back into the sport and now I'm saving up for a nice bike.


----------



## SecretAgent (Jan 10, 2015)

My airborne goblin evo. Just getting back into things after a 10 year break. Loving this bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabeauch (Mar 15, 2015)

*Trek X-Caliber 2014*









Got it last summer, first mountain bike and riding it is awesome.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

Bichael said:


> Here's my Raleigh Nitro (circa 1993) gas piper. A cheap single speed resto job. Great fun.
> View attachment 959438


Having started my biking experience in the mid 90's, I have a soft spot for bikes like this. It looks great.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

SecretAgent said:


> My airborne goblin evo. Just getting back into things after a 10 year break. Loving this bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking your Airborne? They seem to be a good value, and less sketchy/questionable than Bikedirect aka Motobecan. So far I have liked what I have seen but haven't heard much feedback. I always get asked about affordable entry level bikes that are of quality with my friends getting into biking, and I like to know what is out there to point them towards.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

Ray M said:


> Thought about that, but it was purchased from a department store and this is the only size they carry in haro. The smaller bikes are even cheaper-o and looking at them I wouldn't feel safe riding them (can't even find a website for the brand).
> 
> Do you think it's a hazard to stay with this size? I've ridden it down some fire roads and through mud and bushes and so far it's ok, but I do feel the handlebars are a bit further forward than I would like. Pedaling feels fine, after I raised the seat from where it is in the pic.
> 
> I'm new to this so I really dunno.


Get a shorter stem. Also the seat can be slid forward and backwards on the rails to fine tune the fit a bit better. Just use a standard hex key set. As for the stem, any local bike shop can point you towards a shorter one for not much money, like $20-50 depending on how fancy you want it for something decent.


----------



## SecretAgent (Jan 10, 2015)

VideoboyMatt said:


> How are you liking your Airborne? They seem to be a good value, and less sketchy/questionable than Bikedirect aka Motobecan. So far I have liked what I have seen but haven't heard much feedback. I always get asked about affordable entry level bikes that are of quality with my friends getting into biking, and I like to know what is out there to point them towards.


I'm loving it. Rides great. Fit and finish are better than expected. Overall I'm very happy with my purchase and have recommended them to several people already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

SecretAgent said:


> I'm loving it. Rides great. Fit and finish are better than expected. Overall I'm very happy with my purchase and have recommended them to several people already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that was my issue with Motobecane/Bikesdirect. I have a friend who bought one, and whole the frame might be decent, the paint was unimpressive and seemed rather cheap/simple. I understand they are trying to give value, but I wasn't impressed with them at all. It all seemed rather generic to me. Airborn with a similar business model of direct to customer seems to be doing it right. The bikes are a bit more original, and it seems they are actually trying to be innovative, instead of copying everyone else. I hear talk that Motobecane uses leftover frames from bigger brands previous model years. I don't know that for sure. Airborn also seems to actually care about paint and style, and the truth is we all want to ride something cool looking.


----------



## SecretAgent (Jan 10, 2015)

VideoboyMatt said:


> I think that was my issue with Motobecane/Bikesdirect. I have a friend who bought one, and whole the frame might be decent, the paint was unimpressive and seemed rather cheap/simple. I understand they are trying to give value, but I wasn't impressed with them at all. It all seemed rather generic to me. Airborn with a similar business model of direct to customer seems to be doing it right. The bikes are a bit more original, and it seems they are actually trying to be innovative, instead of copying everyone else. I hear talk that Motobecane uses leftover frames from bigger brands previous model years. I don't know that for sure. Airborn also seems to actually care about paint and style, and the truth is we all want to ride something cool looking.


I agree completely. I don't feel airborne competes with motoB/bikesdirect. Their quality is a step above that. They compete more with the big 3. They're just able to do it cheaper because of the buying power of huffy, and cutting out the middle man. They're frames are the same quality as the big 3 but made in, I assume, cheaper factories so they're able to build their bikes for cheaper. They have chosen to take a route that while not necessarily revolutionary, benefits the end consumer greatly as long as you're able to assemble the bike yourself, or have a good relationship with your LBS to do it for you. You lose nothing by going with an airborne besides not having T, G, or S on the downtube. The specs and components are the same or better of bikes in their class so you get a LOT more for your money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordman17 (Jul 30, 2014)

2014 cannondale Trail 7.
Only upgrades are some shimano clipless pedals 
ODI lock on grips
Shimano Deore rear mech
and some Carhartt C stickers to replace the Cannondale C's. Had to add my Michigan touch


----------



## atay87 (Feb 18, 2015)

My bike is an '08 Giant Boulder SE that I got it back in college. It was the cheapest bike my LBS had at $350. But I just recently started taking it on real trails, and it has held up well other than the fork getting sticky from time to time. I converted it to a 1x8 and put some better pedals and grips on it.


----------



## mrmountyman (Mar 8, 2015)

My Giant Talon 3


----------



## rockymarciano (Apr 9, 2015)

2004 Claud Butler Cape Wrath. 7005 aluminium. upgrades Magura Louise hydraulic brakes. Suntour xcr100 lock out forks ( new ones with 32mm legs) Aest sealed bearing headset RSP 70mm stem Easton 700mm bars with Yeti lock on grips Enduroguard mudguard Hope seatpost clamp Cree ultrafire headlight. 
parts in the mail right now are Aest red jockey wheels, Rockbros platform pedals and a pair of 2.00 Schwalbe Kojak slicks. 
I got this cheap last year,not the lightest or the trickest bike but it's been bulletproof, it's my first mtb , I'm 49 years old ;-)


----------



## karlmaddock (Mar 21, 2015)

Hiya all, new here!

Here is my 2013 trek mamba,

All standard, want to upgrade the brakes and pedals


----------



## kjharris (Apr 6, 2015)

Just picked up a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc at my LBS earlier today, all stock for now


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

*New Bike*

Just picked this up a couple of weeks ago, still waiting for the mud in the woods to dry up. Superfly 6, no upgrades planned for a while.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

VideoboyMatt said:


> How are you liking your Airborne? They seem to be a good value, and less sketchy/questionable than Bikedirect aka Motobecan. So far I have liked what I have seen but haven't heard much feedback. I always get asked about affordable entry level bikes that are of quality with my friends getting into biking, and I like to know what is out there to point them towards.


Just got my EVO a couple of weeks ago and I am extremely impressed. I have owned a Giant NRS3 and a Spec. Stumpy Comp and I feel this bike is better built. The one thing about the EVO compared to Motobecone Fantom is the look. Theres a local guy who I race with who loves his Fantom, but the bike looks cheap. No 2 ways about it. The Geometry also looks outdated. The EVO on the other hand is STUNNING. It looks well built and is gorgeous.

The shifting was smooth right out of the box for the EVO and the tires converted to Tubeless in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Mattyoooch (Apr 9, 2015)

*Just picked up a 2015 Marlin 5*

I just picked up a 2015 Marlin 5 from my LBS as an entry level MTB. No upgrades yet, but there will be in the future. So far I LOVE this bike.


----------



## I Need Coffee (Jun 29, 2014)

X-cal 6, owned over a year now. Really good bike and frame. Most upgrades are comfort/efficiency driven. As stuff breaks I'll keep upgrading. Haven't found the need to upgrade the drive train and breaks yet.

-Raidon fork (upgrade program)
-60mm 7 degree Bontrager SSR stem
-Lizard Skins Northshore grips
-WTB speed comp V saddle
-Shimano PD-M530 pedals
-Maxxis ardents 2.25 tubeless 
-Sram power link chain
-Sram 28x11 cassette
-Bontrager 650 w/Shimano hubs










Sent from my portable TV


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

*Norco Fluid*

Just bought my first full suspension bike. It is a Norco Fluid 7.2. Went from a Trek X-Cal 5 to this. Pretty excited to take it out.

Only upgrade on it is a pair of WellGo MG-1's, but I foresee a dropper post in the near future.

Came with pretty solid components for the price. A mix of Deore and SLX.


----------



## Desert Life (Mar 28, 2015)

*Something I Could Grow Into*

My Marin Nail Trail 9.7, no upgrades...............yet :thumbsup:


----------



## chandler583 (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's my 2014 Giant Talon 5 medium frame. All stock for now, looking to upgrading the fork. (I'm open to suggestions)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chandler583 said:


> View attachment 980941
> 
> 
> Here's my 2014 Giant Talon 5 medium frame. All stock for now, looking to upgrading the fork. (I'm open to suggestions)


Any RockShox with SoloAir would be a perfect upgrade, maybe a Recon or Reba would be just right (something with 32mm stanchions).


----------



## BuildingBolder (Apr 14, 2015)

Decided I wanted to give this whole Full Suspension MTB thing a try and ventured down to my local LBS and purchased a 2012 Jamis Dakar XC, in like new condition. Seemed like a cheap way to enter the market.

After a couple of rides at a local trail and a whole lotta slipping and sliding. I decided to upgrade the Geax AKA stock tires to Continental Trail King 2.2. I'm still trying to learn how to properly tune the suspension as I have no freaking clue what I am doing... 

This past weekend I took it to Sandy Ridge, local DH trail system and despite having a blast in the rain, hail, mud and snow, I had a bit of buyers remorse because I realized this bike is definitely NOT set-up for that type of riding. Knowing that the suspension is properly tuned would help me understand what the bikes baseline capabilities are and also allow me to know when my skills are outgrowing the limits of the bike.

I know there it's not reasonable to expect upgrades to be a remedy but are there any upgrades that may help me better gear this bike towards AM or trail? I'm willing to drop ~$500 on upgrades but anything more then that would probably go into the piggy bank for a new bike. Thanks!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

BuildingBolder said:


> Decided I wanted to give this whole Full Suspension MTB thing a try and ventured down to my local LBS and purchased a 2012 Jamis Dakar XC, in like new condition. Seemed like a cheap way to enter the market.
> 
> After a couple of rides at a local trail and a whole lotta slipping and sliding. I decided to upgrade the Geax AKA stock tires to Continental Trail King 2.2. I'm still trying to learn how to properly tune the suspension as I have no freaking clue what I am doing...
> 
> ...


There is really nothing you can do to make this an All Mountain bike, the geo of the bike is just not the same as a All Mountain bike. The bike is a Cross Country bike (that is what the XC in the name stands for). The bike will work fine for a trail bike but if you are trying to do more downhill oriented stuff you will want a different bike with a slacker headtube and more travel.

Perhaps adding a shorter stem and wider bars will help. That is about all you can do to change the feel of the bike.


----------



## BuildingBolder (Apr 14, 2015)

blkangel said:


> There is really nothing you can do to make this an All Mountain bike, the geo of the bike is just not the same as a All Mountain bike. The bike is a Cross Country bike (that is what the XC in the name stands for). The bike will work fine for a trail bike but if you are trying to do more downhill oriented stuff you will want a different bike with a slacker headtube and more travel.
> 
> Perhaps adding a shorter stem and wider bars will help. That is about all you can do to change the feel of the bike.


Thanks for the input! Do you have any suggestions for the stem and bars? Would there be any value in upgrading the rear shock?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

BuildingBolder said:


> Thanks for the input! Do you have any suggestions for the stem and bars? Would there be any value in upgrading the rear shock?


Well looking at the specs of a 2012 Dakar XC, and assuming it is a 17inch frame, it has a 100mm stem. You could try a 70mm stem and a 740mm or 720mm bars. Those are really personal choices and you would have to just see what works well for you. Might need to just buy some cheap ones until you find a combo that works. Check your lbs for take offs or eBay.

You have a Rock Shox Ario shock, which is entry level, and a Recon fork with a coil. Honestly a better rear shock such as a Fox Float would be a huge upgrade and a Solo Air Fork such as a Recon or Reba would be a huge upgrade over your coil fork. But those are expensive upgrades.

Those upgrades would allow for more control on the trails and provide much better, better damping and adjustablity.

Others may have other suggestions but that is my take on it.


----------



## BuildingBolder (Apr 14, 2015)

blkangel said:


> Well looking at the specs of a 2012 Dakar XC, and assuming it is a 17inch frame, it has a 100mm stem. You could try a 70mm stem and a 740mm or 720mm bars. Those are really personal choices and you would have to just see what works well for you. Might need to just buy some cheap ones until you find a combo that works. Check your lbs for take offs or eBay.
> 
> You have a Rock Shox Ario shock, which is entry level, and a Recon fork with a coil. Honestly a better rear shock such as a Fox Float would be a huge upgrade and a Solo Air Fork such as a Recon or Reba would be a huge upgrade over your coil fork. But those are expensive upgrades.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention the Fox Float. There is currently a Fox Float RP23 8.5x2.5" posted on my local CL for $150. Would that fit?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

BuildingBolder said:


> Funny you mention the Fox Float. There is currently a Fox Float RP23 8.5x2.5" posted on my local CL for $150. Would that fit?


I do not know the specs of your current shock but doubt that the eye to eye length is 8.5 inches. To replace your shock you would need to find out the eye to eye length (mounting bolt center to mounting bolt center) which is the first number and the stroke which is the second number.

Stock length is probably 6.5 inches or maybe 7.5 inches. No clue on the stroke. Your local shop should be able to help you. They should also be able to help you setup the rear shock for your weight. Have you looked at the Rock Shox psi guide to help you set your baseline pressure?


----------



## net4n6 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is my 2004 Specialized Enduro Expert.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

2014 Dawes Haymaker 2900 i picked up off Bike Island for 250 because it was missing a fork. I happened to have a brand new Suntour XCT28 from parts kit I got to finish another bike so I just finished putting it together. So far the only upgrade are a set of 29x2.2 Specialized Captin tires I had. Plans are to convert it to a 1x9 and swap the bar and stem. Its replacing a 2012 Trek Wahoo that was stolen last year.


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not a beginner but I do ride an entry level bike, or it used to be.

View attachment 1001865


2012 Diamondback Response
Avid BB7 disc brakes with SP7 levers
Shimano Alivio 8sp Shifters
Shimano Alivio 9 Speed 22/32 crank with Raceface bashguard
Shimano Deore 9 Speed RD
7sp freewheel
Raceface Ride 90mm Stem
Raceface Ride seatpost
Forte 630mm Flat Bar 
Suntour Epicon set to 120mm
Stock wheels and Hubs
WTB Velociraptor 2.1 front tire (soon to be 2.4 Maxxis Ardents)
Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 rear tire
Shimano clipless pedals

32lbs when I bought it, now 28lbs

I might have missed something but I forgot


----------



## mike_yorkpa (Jun 23, 2015)

First bike is a 2016 X-Cailber 9. Only upgrade I made is from plastic pedals to Shimano Saints.

If you have upgrades suggestions, Im all for hearing them.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

blackitout said:


> I'm not a beginner but I do ride an entry level bike, or it used to be.
> 
> View attachment 1001865
> 
> ...


Sweet Ride!


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 5, 2014)

mike_yorkpa said:


> First bike is a 2016 X-Cailber 9. Only upgrade I made is from plastic pedals to Shimano Saints.
> 
> If you have upgrades suggestions, Im all for hearing them.


I did a double take scrolling through this page....I pass the shoe house all the time!


----------



## mike_yorkpa (Jun 23, 2015)

brandon_ said:


> I did a double take scrolling through this page....I pass the shoe house all the time!


 I live a mile or so down the street. They have really good ice cream if you ever get a chance to stop lol


----------



## kelvinleung (Oct 15, 2013)

Brand new a month ago. Trek X Caliber 6 with Wellgo pedals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet Ride!


Thanks! It'll be better when I get a freehub wheelset so I can get a 9sp cassette.


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

kelvinleung said:


> Brand new a month ago. Trek X Caliber 6 with Wellgo pedals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good looking color!


----------



## eevilweevil (Nov 6, 2013)

'14 Trek X-Caliber 6
Shimano Saint pedals
RaceFace 70mm stem
STW seat bag
Bell Kingpin front tire, soon to get a new rear tire, just not sure what yet
Lizard Skins green Lock-On Peaty Grips
and otherwise stock for now. 
New fork will be next!
Just having fun getting back out on a bike and enjoying myself!


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

2013 Trek Marlin

Almost stock
Changed fork to a RS XC 32 solo air
Changed brakes to BB7's
Changed the rear tire to one of those heavy grippy CST knobbies 

Been using it with a Garmin FR 305 with cadence sensor as well


----------



## RomJan27 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's my first bike since 1991. 2016 Trek X Caliber 8. Got it today and have no idea what the components are because there's no literature on it lol..








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Sick, RomJan. Reminds me of a Gary Fisher I started out on.


----------



## RomJan27 (Jan 10, 2010)

kragu said:


> Sick, RomJan. Reminds me of a Gary Fisher I started out on.
> 
> View attachment 1005092


Wow the resemblance lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalasinar (Jul 7, 2015)

RomJan27 said:


> Here's my first bike since 1991. 2016 Trek X Caliber 8. Got it today and have no idea what the components are because there's no literature on it lol..
> View attachment 1005090
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That is such a gorgeous looking bike! I'm loving the new colour scheme for the 8, that blue and red is really cool. I'm riding a 2015 X-Caliber 7 and really intrigued to see what colour scheme Trek chose for its 2016 rendition!


----------



## jcarsen (Jul 30, 2015)

Multi post


----------



## jcarsen (Jul 30, 2015)

Doh


----------



## jcarsen (Jul 30, 2015)

Doh


----------



## jcarsen (Jul 30, 2015)

*Picked up a new ride*

So bit the bullet and picked up my first new bike in probably 20 years. Been riding an old Gary Fisher Tajahara rigid from early 2000. Stopped in at the Trek store here in Seattle and picked up a 2015 X-Caliber 9 and the wife a 2016 Cali SL WSD. Needless to say I am stoked to get out and ride!


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

Like the color scheme of the X-Caliber 9 ! Nice ride


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome bike Rom. I was considering a Trek Xcaliber. Trek is the only major bike manufacturer that I have not yet owned. Hopefully someday.


----------



## Kalasinar (Jul 7, 2015)

My 2015 Trek X-Caliber 7:










Replaced saddle, grips and pedals so far - now sporting Selle Italia Diva Gel Flow saddle, Lizard Skins Charger lock-on grips and DMR V12 flat pedals.

Love it


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sweet Ride


----------



## K_W (May 6, 2015)

2015 Trek Marlin 5

Upgrades:
Stock SR Suntour M3030 75mm coil to 2016 Rock Shox 30 Silver 100mm coil (HILO & rebound dampened)
Stock pedals to Origin8 Ultim8 slimline aluminum pedals

Accessories:
Cateye Strata Cadence Cyclocomputer
Niterider Mako 150 lumen AA powered headlight
SKS fenders front and rear
Sunlite rear rack (not installed in photo)
Bell w/ compass
Bontrager rear flasher (16 Lumen)
Seat bag w/ flat kit, CO2 infator, and tools


----------



## takane2 (Sep 12, 2015)

This is my ride, started last spring. It is a '88 Huffy Cherokee III. Nothing fancy. I might upgrade next year. The frame is barely big enough for me, gearing isn't as low as I'd like and friction shifters are annoying. But I got it for $60 so who's complaining?


----------



## furman5985 (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.bigimagerack.com/cfs/img/2014/3c7f00c0/weblrg.jpg

Haro Double Peak 29 Sport, 20" frame.

Not mine, but exactly the same. I have been enjoying it the past couple months since I bought it.


----------



## dragondima (Sep 20, 2015)

Trek Marlin 5. Good enough to keep me upright, and interested for more. Forks deteriorated pretty quickly. Pedals are plastic and junk. Still enjoy it, and looking forward to upgrading it.


----------



## dragondima (Sep 20, 2015)

K_W said:


> 2015 Trek Marlin 5
> 
> Upgrades:
> Stock SR Suntour M3030 75mm coil to 2016 Rock Shox 30 Silver 100mm coil (HILO & rebound dampened)
> ...


Very nice. How are you liking the fork? I'm looking to upgrade mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ClemsonRyan (Jan 26, 2015)

My first MTB and already have got into the upgrading. 
Upgraded to the following:
Fork: Suntour Raidon
Stem: 70mm Easton EA70
Handlebars: 720mm Easton EA70
Grips: WTB Tech Trail Clamp-On
Saddle: WTB Speed Pro
Seat post: Easton EA 70
Drivetrain: 3x9 to 1x10
Shifter: Shimano Zee M640
Crank: Shimano Zee M640
Derailleur: Shimano Zee M640 Shadow+
Cassette: Shimano XT M771
Chain: KMC X10-93
Pedals: Wellgo MG1
Garmin Edge 500 with Speed & Cadence Sensors

I'm addicted and can't stop!!! Wheels and tires are next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregster (Nov 16, 2014)

*Yellow Fellow*

This pretty Motobecane was passed on to me by a friend. It just needed a little rehab work after he moved on to FS. Before this, I wouldn't have wanted a yellow bike, nor a suspended bike, but now I love it. I like the somewhat traditional (21") tube angles, and how the color looks in the woods, though it barely accommodates my 6'2" frame. I'll keep the low-level fork until it fails, after these photos I added yellow grips, bottle holder, and fatter tires. It's been great riding the Santos MTB Trail in the Ocala Forest!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

gregster said:


> This pretty Motobecane was passed on to me by a friend. It just needed a little work after he moved on to FS. Before this, I wouldn't have ordered a yellow bike, but now I love it, and and it gave me a new theme to expand. I like the somewhat traditional frame and how the color looks in the woods. I'll keep the low-level fork until it fails. It's been great riding it at Santos Trail in the Ocala Forrest!


Sweet! I started on a Motobecane 450HT Orange! Enjoy!


----------



## K_W (May 6, 2015)

K_W said:


> 2015 Trek Marlin 5
> 
> Upgrades:
> Stock SR Suntour M3030 75mm coil to 2016 Rock Shox 30 Silver 100mm coil (HILO & rebound dampened)
> ...





dragondima said:


> Very nice. How are you liking the fork? I'm looking to upgrade mine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Coil forks are rider weight specific... I weigh 172, it comes with a medium spring which happens to be my proper spring (rated 160 to 180 lbs rider) even so, it was very stiff... at first.

After about 4 rides covering about 30 miles it was perfect.


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

My 2015 Specialized Jynx. I figured an entry level bike would be fine since I don't do hard trails. I mostly stick to MUT's, gravel paths, and Rails to Trails.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

RomJan27 said:


> Here's my first bike since 1991. 2016 Trek X Caliber 8. Got it today and have no idea what the components are because there's no literature on it lol..
> View attachment 1005090
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Very sweet ride! I dig!


----------



## Flat_side (Sep 12, 2015)

Here's my ride. 2015 Trek Marlin 5. So far I've upgraded the grips to locking racelites, tires are 2.3 WTB Vigilantes, and removed the front derailleur and high/low cogs. Plan to upgrade the fork in the future. 









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Picked up my X-Caliber 7 today. Love the matte grey/black color. Put on Shimano PD-M530 pedals Shimano PD M530 SLX Trail Clipless Pedal > Components > Pedals > Mountain Pedals | Jenson USA and a shorter stem. Eveything else is stock.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Purry bike! ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

This is my whip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Purry bike! ^^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Like yours too!


----------



## Iranwithscissors (Sep 16, 2015)

Getting back into mtb again so I went the used route.

2013 Specialized Carve Pro


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

My first Mountain bike 2016 Specialized Pitch 650B.. My wife got the Jynx..


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice Rides guys, I've been checking out your posts cool to see what you got - congrats on your purchases! 

Addiction Ahead! --->


----------



## TordFuglstad (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's my little baby!

It's a Kross Level R4, not too bad of a bike I must say.
The welds and the finish is soooo smooth for a bike this price!
The only thing holding it back is the front fork and hubs.








(Not the best of photos, but the most recent one I have with the new stem.)








Here you can see the welds. Stock bike.









So changes I've done to it so far:
DMR V8 Pedals
Schwalbe Hans Dampf Snakeskin Pacestar 2.35 up front
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Snakeskin Pacestar 2.25 on the rear
And of course new innertubes Conti-tube light
Ritchey WCS 720mm bar
PRO Frs 50mm stem
Jagwire Hyflow Hose sid blue
Jagwire Mountain Pro gear cables
Lizard Skins grips
Zefal mudguard up front
KMC Chain

Upgrades to come:
New wheelset and new fork


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

here's my 2015 giant talon 27.5 3. minimal upgrades so far. rogue odi lock on grips, wellgo mg-1 pedals and a manitou marvel comp fork. tomorrow morning i give the fork its first ride!!!


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Mine. Just added a sun your raidon.









Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

Merida UMF hardy 3. Since I bought it this summer, used, I changed the seatpost, seat-twice, deore cassete 12-36, xt chain, 22/36 chainrings, new BB howitzer, new maxxis ignitor tyres. RD is XT, and I plan to change the shifter to XT, new 750mm specialized AM bar, 110mm stem, new headset..and I bought a whole bunch of tools for it, as did te backpack, sigma comp, magnum plus U lock..and some such things


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

And, yes it's heavy, but so am I. Built to last. Fork is tora sl, and works like a charm...


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Here is my wifes first real MTB. As I usually ride the local trail centres which can be quite hard on short travel forked bikes and she was not willing to spend money on a more expensive full sus..The best compromise was the Boardman Team HT 650B. Its a great bike to be honest. 120mm travel fork and a good spec. Just the Avid brakes squealed like a stuck pig so I swapped the discs for some Shimano XT two piece rotors. That silenced them immediately. The pedals were cheap so I have now donated my DMR V8's for her to use as she has shinned herself a few times so I am hoping they will bite into the shoes a little more and not gouge her shins.

Cassette/Freewheel:	SRAM PG1050 - 12-36t
Chainset:	FSA Comet 368 42/27t
Fork Lock-out:	Yes
Fork travel:	120mm
Forks - Adjustable damping:	No
Front Brake:	Avid Elixir 3 Hydraulic Disc Brake -NOW Shimano XT 180mm Rotor
Front Hub:	9mm QR - 32 Hole
Front Mech:	SRAM X7 - 2 Speed
Gear Shifters:	SRAM X7 - 2x10 Triggers
Geometry:	Boardman MTB Hardtail
Handlebars:	Boardman E4P - 680mm(S) 700mm(M,L) - 31.8 with 15mm Rise
Headset:	FSA Orbit C-40 ACB/Industrial 1.1/8" to 1.1/2" Tapered - Integrated
Pedals:	Wellgo Platform - 9/16"
Rear Brake:	Avid Elixir 3 Hydraulic Disc Brake - NOW Shimano XT 180mm Rotor
Rear Hub:	9mm QR - 32 Hole
Rear Mech:	SRAM X7 - 10 Speed - Type 2 - Long Cage
Rims:	Mavic XM319 - 32 Hole
Saddle:	Boardman E4P - Chromoly Rails
Seatpost:	Boardman E4P - 31.6mm - 350mm(S) 400mm (M,L) with offset
Stem:	Boardman E4P - 70mm - 31.8 with +/-7 degree rise
Type:	Mountain Bikes
Tyres:	Schwalbe Racing Ralph Folding 27.5" x 2.25"


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

banditpowdercoat said:


> Mine. Just added a sun your raidon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to thank auto-correct for this


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Have to thank auto-correct for this


Lol. Ya. Didn't even catch that. Suntour. Now it types it. Damn apple

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## VeloCognoscenti (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## rc mike (Sep 7, 2014)

Flat_side said:


> Here's my ride. 2015 Trek Marlin 5. So far I've upgraded the grips to locking racelites, tires are 2.3 WTB Vigilantes, and removed the front derailleur and high/low cogs. Plan to upgrade the fork in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this?


----------



## rc mike (Sep 7, 2014)

Cannon dale Trail 5
Slowly swapping parts









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jmccaff (Oct 6, 2015)

First mountain bike. Norco Charger 9.2. Only change so far is new pedals but new grips coming soon. What else should I consider?


----------



## rockhopper29 (Oct 24, 2015)

2015 rockhopper. Only upgrade is the pedals.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckin2001 (Oct 26, 2015)

Love my GT!


----------



## highspeed556 (Aug 30, 2015)

The wife and I picked up these Jamis hard-tails a couple weeks ago. So far, we are really digging these bikes. They have since had the reflectors removed and picked up a lot more mud.


----------



## spindeepster (Nov 25, 2015)

*2003 Jamis EXILE*

After riding a cheap rigid frame hybrid for years, I decided to upgrade. I wanted a suspension fork, and a 21" frame to suit my 6'2" height. I searched Craigslist for quite some time before I found this...55 miles from my house. It presently is 100% original, right down to the tires. My LBS owner/friend looked it over and was most impressed. He pointed out that it likely was asphalt ridden only. Hardly a scratch on it, and the only real wear is down the center of the rear tire.

I plan on mounting WTB Velociraptors on it soon. I have taken off the handlebar extensions for fear of hooking a tree and hurting myself on the trail. It went for $730.00 new....I paid $160.00 for it.


----------



## ChILd_ReBoRn (Jul 30, 2015)

*A bit of an upgrade*

Well..I got a message from a buddy, that he saw a clearance sale on a 21,5" frame, better suited for me than my 18" UMF. It was a Messingschlager frame, NOS..really OS. 2008. Frame. Well..long story short..got a higher/shorter frame. Rode it once, but other than some climbing issues..looks good















Added both XT shifters, egg beaters, new seat post, new seat, new howitzer drive train, new maxxis ignitors, new hubs..and few stickers..took off the pump, and I'm waiting for a red/black carbon bottle cage


----------



## Nocturnal Medic (Oct 25, 2014)

The Diamondback on the right is my new baby! 2016 Diamondback Hook. Been racing moto for years, figured it was time to try a new two-wheeled machine. Looking forward to doing a few upgrades. This thing is a blast in the single track!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

*Scott Aspect 950*

This is my Scott Aspect 950.Coming back from many many years off the trails I wanted to get back in with a beginner investment and also needed to buy the better half a bike as well. She got the Specialized Pitch and I got the Scotty. I never got to upgrade it but did replace many parts/wheels that I successfully destroyed along the way. Ill keep this bike forever. A lot of good tumbles taken on this one!


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

Here is my upgraded 2014 Felt 27.5


----------



## Govnor (Nov 24, 2015)

*Charge Cooker - PB Exclusive*





















The Duct tape and Pedals are the only upgrades. This is after the first ride (wasn't that muddy!)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Govnor said:


> View attachment 1034703
> View attachment 1034705
> View attachment 1034706
> 
> ...


Don't forget to remove those reflectors  they can break on the trail. Sweet ride.


----------



## Govnor (Nov 24, 2015)

Good call!! I left them on just in case there were hunters around the park!!!


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Here's mine... GT Backwoods. Pretty much stock. I destroyed the factory plastic pedals, so I upgraded those, and put on some ergon grips.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmalls73 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hers my first mountain bike, brand new Specialized Pitch.

Haven't gotten it on the trails yet, but will soon. No upgrades yet, but new pedals will be my first, besides peeling off 2 little stickers and soon to take the wheel reflectors off!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Ragley m74 
Fox factory 32 160
Hope pro 3 wheelset
Hope tech m4 brake set 
1x10 zee drive train
Hope retainer ring and gold chain to go on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorOverland (Jan 10, 2016)

Well we have a house full of beginner bikes.

There's my 2010 Specialized Hardrock 26er


My wife's brand new Cannondale Tango 27.5


...and my new toy, a Gravity Bullseye Monster


As far as upgrades, the Tango is going to stay stock for a while. I hadn't really thought about upgrading the bikes until I got the fat bike and found the handle bars were way too skinny. So I got on Steep and Cheap and found a 3T Team Extendo bar.

Went down to the local bike shop, grabbed a 90mm Felt stem off the wall and put it on.


After that, my Specialized and Gravity have been sharing a set of Shimano Saint flat pedals until I go ahead and get a second set. When we bought the wife her bike I decided it was time to start working on the old Hardrock. So far I have a Fizik M3 seat, another 3T Extendo handle bar, and a 3T Team 85mm stem.



I just got a set of Shimano Hydraulic takeoffs and am in the hunt for a wheelset. Then I'm thinking of taking advantage of Suntour's loyalty program to get a better fork put on it. Maybe when I get a lot better at this sport I will upgrade to a different bike but for now I'll make these work.


----------



## jsmalls73 (Dec 13, 2015)

My specialized pitch after a few rides on Texas trails!






only has some new to me pedals, borrow from a friend cause the stock ones sucked. Will be getting some even better ones soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

*My entry to fat bikes*

My first fat bike, Moto Borix X9, changed out the tires for some Nates, new pedals on the way, the rest will stay as is for now.


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

My Specialized Hardrock Pro. Not sure of the year but it's old. Only upgrade so far is a set of shimano clipless pedals and a cyclometer. Not sure what else I want to do to it, if anything at all. I really enjoy this bike.


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

new ring, chain and jockey wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad_Dad (Jan 6, 2016)

*2016 Salsa Fargo*









My 2016 Salsa Fargo X7. Everything is stock with the exception of the SPD M520 pedals. I've only had her for about a week but I haven't taken it out on any real trails/off road yet. I'm hoping to do some bike packing this summer and this will be my vehicle.

My next upgrade will be the saddle; thinking about a Brooks but time will tell. I might invest in some smooth tires for some pavement/commuting in the future, but I really want to take this Fargo on some trails!


----------



## rickgoing (Feb 20, 2011)

My 2015 GT Zaskar Sport 28.8 pounds with pedals and bottle cage for size XL. Got it delivered from Jenson on Friday. Assembled it yesterday afternoon and it made it's debut run today. Loved every minute!

Huge upgrade from my 2004 RockHopper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadkill128 (Jan 6, 2016)

https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/s...off-your-specialized-bike-20160110_144328.jpg

2001 Specialized Enduro Pro HT frame
Specialized flat bar w/ xc locking grips
Cane Creek S3 headset
Rockshox Recon silver tk forks
Shimano m4000 shifter/ brake levers
Shimano 3 speed deore front derailleur
Shimano alivio crankset 170mm
Specialized P series pedals
Shimano 9 speed alivio rear derailleur 
WTB xtb 26" rims
Hayes MX 4 disc brakes
Continental trail King 2.2 tires 
Control tech one seat post
Specialized BG saddle

Tried to keep things on a tight budget. Didn't do too bad for my first shot at piecing one together. Waiting on a set of Bontrager race lites to be delivered. Did a nice 9 mile run this morning on it. Handled like a dream.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

*CL Find!*

2012 Giant Talon 29er 1 - found on CL last spring for $320, ridden once on the road.

Upgrades:
Rockshox Recon Gold TK (massive improvement over junk Suntour XCT fork)
Wellgo MG-5 pedals
WTB Speed 5 saddle

It gets plenty of singletrack use now! I love how it handles now with the new fork. I used to ride an old Cannondale FS lefty, which was nice but I prefer the 29er.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

pattongb said:


> Just got my EVO a couple of weeks ago and I am extremely impressed. I have owned a Giant NRS3 and a Spec. Stumpy Comp and I feel this bike is better built. The one thing about the EVO compared to Motobecone Fantom is the look. Theres a local guy who I race with who loves his Fantom, but the bike looks cheap. No 2 ways about it. The Geometry also looks outdated. The EVO on the other hand is STUNNING. It looks well built and is gorgeous.
> 
> The shifting was smooth right out of the box for the EVO and the tires converted to Tubeless in less than 30 minutes.
> View attachment 980063


Sharp looking bike!!


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

jsmalls73 said:


> My specialized pitch after a few rides on Texas trails!
> View attachment 1042539
> only has some new to me pedals, borrow from a friend cause the stock ones sucked. Will be getting some even better ones soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the colors of your bike!

Check out the Wellgo MG-5 pedals from Amazon for $40. I recently put them on my bike and they are a huge upgrade over stock.


----------



## jsmalls73 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rhodyman said:


> Love the colors of your bike!
> 
> Check out the Wellgo MG-5 pedals from Amazon for $40. I recently put them on my bike and they are a huge upgrade over stock.


Thanks, I'll check em out. Yeah I love the colors too, it really does look a lot better in person though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Picked up a Raleigh Tokul 3 late last fall. I mostly just stare at it longingly when I walk by, dreaming of warm weather that won't come for another 3 months here in MN.



Mostly stock with the exception of a dropper post and tubeless Contis.


----------



## MagicShite (Oct 20, 2015)

*Custom 2014 Wheeler Protron 10*

Posting pics after doing some cleaning...

My first mountain bike, a fully customized build using the 2014 Wheeler Protron 10. (27.5") I previously came from a hybrid (sold) which I used mainly for commuting. Now I just ride the mountains for training and fun, hence the hard tail. The bike is used for XC and Jamborees. (very little All Mountain Trails from where I came from)

Going to go 2x10 soon. Waiting for the new rotors I just ordered too. The current SLX rotors are quite easily warped unfortunately. (I'm not very good at super long and steep descends yet)


----------



## Rival (Feb 23, 2012)

Rad_Dad said:


> View attachment 1043208
> 
> 
> My 2016 Salsa Fargo X7. Everything is stock with the exception of the SPD M520 pedals. I've only had her for about a week but I haven't taken it out on any real trails/off road yet. I'm hoping to do some bike packing this summer and this will be my vehicle.
> ...


Nice! I'm thinking about picking this exact same model up. How do you like it so far?


----------



## gregster (Nov 16, 2014)

*Decidedly Old-School*

I've got three working MTB's, 2 steel and one aluminum. I never desired a shock-mounted bike, until I inherited the Motobecane - now I love it! My past use was mostly urban, but now I'm drawn to the woods. Can you tell which one is for casual dirt, and which is for grocery-getting? I also have a very old Stumpjumper with the unusual chainstay-mounted U-brake that's next in line for rehabilitation. (Motobecane 400 HT, Gary Fisher Tarpon, Schwinn Frontier)


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

so..last year I purchased a 2014 GT Karakoram Comp for $380 at Jenson. I knew that the bike had very basic components but I loved the frame geometry and feel. I have slowly upgraded over the past year with my newest upgrade enroute. Here is a list of what I had and then the upgrade:

Seat Original: GT Al Terra / Upgrade: WTB Pro Race
Pedals Original: GT Al Terra/ Upgrade: Shimano SPD
Grips: GT/ Upgrade: ODI Lock On
Cranks Original: Suntour XCM 3x9/ Upgrade: Shimano SLX 2x10
Derailleur Front Original: Shimano Alivio/ Upgrade: Shimano XT
Derailleur Rear Original: Shimano Deore/ Upgrade: Shimano XT
Sifters Original: Shimano Acera/ Upgrade: Shimano SLX
Cassette Original: Sunrace 9spd/ Upgrade: Shimano XT 10 spd
Fork Original: Suntour XCM 100mm/ Upgrade: Rockshox REBA RL 120mm
Wheel Set Original: Alex Double Wall/ Upgrade: Mavic Crossride

Original Price: $380
Upgrades Total: $590
Total: $970
Outcome: 100% HAPPY!

I will post pics once the final upgrades (wheels/fork) are installed


----------



## rc mike (Sep 7, 2014)

gtbeast post some pics 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pseudomugil (Mar 23, 2015)

My Jamis Durango sport. 
Upgrades:
Sram X7 type 2.1 derailleur. 
Sram X7 shifter
Sram 11-36 cassette
Wolf tooth wide narrow single ring. 
Syncros bar and stem
Avid db1 brakes
Manitou marvel comp fork
Stan's arch ztr wheels with hope hubs.
Shimano acera crankset and hollow tech bb








Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy for you that you got it for a song. Most MTB's I see on Ebay, they want original price plus about 10% for used.


----------



## daisoman (Feb 15, 2016)

New to me Kona fire mountain old model but it's mint

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtbeast (Mar 5, 2015)

I like it, looks clean and ready!


----------



## daisoman (Feb 15, 2016)

Question what psi should I run for trails? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

daisoman said:


> Question what psi should I run for trails?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Whatever feels best. On that bike you probably want to start around 30 (might see whats stated on the tire)? Higher pressure prevents rim strikes and tube pinch and improves climbing. Lower pressure improves comfort, traction but can hamper climbing and get very squirmy if you go too low. Make small incremental changes until you find what is right for you. Trail type, your weight, experience and skill plus a handful of other variables all factor in but we all run different based on what we feel best with!..... DOH... probably better posted in the "beginner" or "27.5" Forum.


----------



## daisoman (Feb 15, 2016)

crazyoldfool said:


> Whatever feels best. On that bike you probably want to start around 30 (might see whats stated on the tire)? Higher pressure prevents rim strikes and tube pinch and improves climbing. Lower pressure improves comfort, traction but can hamper climbing and get very squirmy if you go too low. Make small incremental changes until you find what is right for you. Trail type, your weight, experience and skill plus a handful of other variables all factor in but we all run different based on what we feel best with!..... DOH... probably better posted in the "beginner" or "27.5" Forum.


Thank you for the reply. I'll start at 30 see how it goes. Im a noob, basically haven't been on a bicycle for about 5 years. Only been riding motorcycles recently.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Purchased a 2015 Giant Revel 29er XL which is 21"-23" frame .









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## zspaldin (Apr 9, 2010)

2010 Rockhopper SL

I tore it down over the winter to install some new drivetrain parts and give it a thorough cleaning.

Parts replaced since I bought it in 2010:

Raceface Evolve 725mm low rise bars
ODI lock on grips
Easton EA70 70mm stem
Specialized Sonoma 155mm saddle
Rockshox 30 Gold TK 100mm Solo Air fork
Sram Rise 40 wheelset
180mm SLX rotors, new pads, and shimano adaptors
Shimano M552 Deore crankset
XT MT800 bottom bracket
Raceface 30T Narrow Wide chainring
XT M8000 11spd rear shifter
XT M8000 rear derailleur
XT M8000 11-42 11 spd cassette
Shimano 11 spd chain

I have had it out for a few rides on the new drivetrain and absolutely love it. I couldn't be happier with how this bike rides now.

Pictures


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Picked up my first MTB yesterday, weather was crap so haven't ridden it yet.
I've been borrowing friends hardtails for weeks and finally decided to join the party.
Top Fuel 9.9 SSL


----------



## hassall (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgreco2 (Mar 29, 2016)

GT ricochet. Basically a Karakorum. Has low-mid level components. I swapped over the suspension seatpost from my old GT timberline and replaced the seat with a wtb speed. It seems my most limiting components are the fork and wheels so those will get upgraded as needed.


----------



## JimmytheFinger (Feb 26, 2016)

*2015 Rockhopper Ex EVO*

I've had this for about three months. I have only done minor upgrades. ESI grips and some pedals. Not sure what I will do next. I figure I will keep riding until I feel the need to upgrade. I have been debating if I should go tubeless or not.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

*This looks like a fun thread*

I jumped on the Schwinn Rocket 2 being blown out by PricePoint. The first changes were seatpost and handlebars for fit. Then it got a Rockshox 30 Gold Solo Air and a Shimano SLX crankset. That's probably four pounds right there. But more importantly the new fork rides like the front of the bike is on a rail.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

My '10 Moto Outcast 29er.

She was my first real one......there has been quite a few more changes since this pic. I sold her last week, gonna miss the times we had. Damn good starter bike!


----------



## tryingtobikeWV (May 27, 2016)

2011 Raleigh Talus 5.0 bought new 5 years ago, rode a couple times then put away for years. Now bringing it back out and trying to get back into it. 


As you may notice second trip out on the mountain, and i shred the rear derailleur. In the shop now for new parts and tune up.


----------



## Mdex (May 27, 2016)

After several years of nagging from the wife, I broke down and picked up a bike of my own and am getting my middle aged out of shape desk sitting rear active. My LBS got me a great deal on a NOS 2014 Opus Prime 29".... Massive overkill but at well under half price I couldn't resist.

At the shop









At home meeting the wife's bike









Waiting patiently on our first ride for me to stop dry heaving at the side of the trail after a climb









My only "upgrade" so far...


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

No pics yet...since it's still locked onto my trainer (yeah, the road bike has gotten the most love in recent years, but the MTB has by far the most butt time in 2016), but my decade-old Gary Fisher Advance, through the theory of 'upgrade as it wears out' is now sitting pretty with the following upgrades/replacements:

WTB handlebars (huge upgrade from OEM Bontrager steel bars)
Ritchey stem (see above)
Vuelta Corsa wheelset/skewers

the EDI grips I had ripped, so I re-replaced 'em with the OEM grips (which suck, I need new ones). And, I've had a Bontrager one-step-above-OEM seatpost forever; and a WTB Laser V saddle since 2008.

On the trainer, it has a Specialized Rhinoskin tire, which will be replaced with a suitable knobby tire when I get around to unmounting it from the trainer.


----------



## FatboySE (May 27, 2016)

My se and my first purchase was the cap. Waiting on delivery my second purchase is going to be fatty stripper









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## GWaggs (May 15, 2016)

*2015 Tokul 2*

2X9 conversion and VP Vice pedals to start. Surprised by how good the Suntour XCR fork is. Wheel set has got to go though the Freehub went after 30miles. Cant believe Raleigh is using a AClass freehub on these "AM" advertised bikes. Gets me out and on the trail when I want to bang around on a Hardtail though.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have looked at some bikes that with some TLC AND a lot of parts would make great rebuilds. The problem is "lots of parts". Habitat Restore had a Raleigh for $50, now down to $25. Needs a chain, cables, tires, brake pads, for sure. I don't have a boneyard, so too expensive to rebuild. Any suggestions?


----------



## piston_24 (Dec 4, 2015)

I picked a 2011 khs xc frame last fall and built it up with components that I had from an old bike. 
It started up looking like this:








I really enjoyed riding it but it was heavy. Then the "Mod" bug bit me and i spent all winter ordering parts. 
New fork, 1x10 drivetrain, wheels, dropper, handlebar, pedals, etc. 
Now it is looking like this and is 7 lbs lighter


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

My little fuel a while back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TSpice said:


> View attachment 1076134
> 
> 
> My little fuel a while back.


That was your entry level?  That's a nice starter ... better than 450HT Motobecane for sure


----------



## ejphotos (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's mine:

2015 Cannondale Trail 7 29er with the following upgrades:
Rockshox Reba solo air fork
SRAM 1x11 drivetrain
Mavic Crossroc wheel/tire system set
Shimano Deore hydro brakes
lock on grips


----------



## hunter2426 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is my first "real" mountain bike. 2016 Cannondale Catalyst 3


----------



## gilpi (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's my Trail 7 with a Niner fork. Losing the stock fork for this one dropped the bike's weight by almost 4 lbs and the front end now feels stable and more responsive and works for me since I mostly ride easier trails, gravel and towpath.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

gilpi said:


> Here's my Trail 7 with a Niner fork. Losing the stock fork for this one dropped the bike's weight by almost 4 lbs and the front end now feels stable and more responsive and works for me since I mostly ride easier trails, gravel and towpath.


Nice I loved my Trail, looks solid rigid.


----------



## gilpi (Sep 22, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Nice I loved my Trail, looks solid rigid.


Thanks. It is a solid bike, can't complain. I have ridden this bike often for a couple of years in different trails and has held up well for a budget bike, I always look forward taking it out again. I think the weakest link was the original fork, though it did cushion much of the ride, I personally didn't like it. The cromoly Niner fork has a little flex to it but will beat you more than the Suntour on rough roads/trails, the trade off is a lighter more responsive front end.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Haven't riden a bicycle in about 10 years, coming from a dirt bike trail riding back ground. Last weekend I picked up s Craigslist bike cheap. It is very clear it is a cheap bike but I want to make sure it's something I enjoy before dumping loads of money into it. So far I've riden about 25 miles and learned this beast is wayyyy to heavy. 
Already bought a used rock shox monarch rt rear shock for it and am going to pickup some clipless pedals tomorrow. Plan was to slowly upgrade it as I went, I think that plan went out the window after riding my friends Pivot race bike, thing is insane and gave me instant confidence compared to my bike.


----------



## gilpi (Sep 22, 2016)

84prerunner said:


> Haven't riden a bicycle in about 10 years, coming from a dirt bike trail riding back ground. Last weekend I picked up s Craigslist bike cheap. It is very clear it is a cheap bike but I want to make sure it's something I enjoy before dumping loads of money into it. So far I've riden about 25 miles and learned this beast is wayyyy to heavy.
> Already bought a used rock shox monarch rt rear shock for it and am going to pickup some clipless pedals tomorrow. Plan was to slowly upgrade it as I went, I think that plan went out the window after riding my friends Pivot race bike, thing is insane and gave me instant confidence compared to my bike.


How heavy is it, bathroom scale?
You are comparing a multi $$$$ bike with a budget bike, not a fair comparison.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

gilpi said:


> How heavy is it, bathroom scale?
> You are comparing a multi $$$$ bike with a budget bike, not a fair comparison.


It is 40lbs on the dot...with a Bathroom scale. 
It seems to be the front of this bike that is a tank. I am wondering how much weight I'd lose with a new fork.


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

On-One parkwood 650b


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

84prerunner said:


> Haven't riden a bicycle in about 10 years, coming from a dirt bike trail riding back ground. Last weekend I picked up s Craigslist bike cheap. It is very clear it is a cheap bike but I want to make sure it's something I enjoy before dumping loads of money into it. So far I've riden about 25 miles and learned this beast is wayyyy to heavy.
> Already bought a used rock shox monarch rt rear shock for it and am going to pickup some clipless pedals tomorrow. Plan was to slowly upgrade it as I went, I think that plan went out the window after riding my friends Pivot race bike, thing is insane and gave me instant confidence compared to my bike.


Dude your money is much better spent on many other things over clueless pedals. Not that their bad, but way overrated. Plus most will tell you learning mountain bike on clipless can cause issues. Learn to ride on flats so you get proper technique down, use the money for a better seat etc. Stuff to make your ride more comfortable.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> Dude your money is much better spent on many other things over clueless pedals. Not that their bad, but way overrated. Plus most will tell you learning mountain bike on clipless can cause issues. Learn to ride on flats so you get proper technique down, use the money for a better seat etc. Stuff to make your ride more comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice, but it's too late lol. Bought the pedals and shoes yesterday. I can always transfer them to a new bike down the road. I would spend the money in better places, but I am still figuring that out. IMO the seat is fine but I don't have much to compare it to and I don't know what else I want/need.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

nice bikes on here.

dont' buy a seat until you learn to adjust the one you already have. Seat, brake lever and shifter adjustment is the #1 problem i see with bikers.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Raleigh Kodiak 2 only upgrades so far is crank bros 50/50 flats which I like so far. Upgrading quite a bit this winter. I bought this to make sure I was going to stick with mtb. So this winter I am upgrading to 1x11 new wheel and tire set and going tubeless. Dropper seat post possibly some other minimal things but we will see.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Upgraded my spring to an actual shock. Excited to ride it, feels grate around the neighborhood.


----------



## CrZyNcK (Oct 22, 2016)

*2 month old GT backwoods sport*

My new whip


----------



## mychel0620 (Oct 5, 2016)

Giant/Liv Tempt 3. Only upgrades so far are 5050 pedals. Love it so far.


----------



## TC4Tay (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's my entry level bike. It's an old Haro V2 i got off a coworker for $50. Had been sitting for a few years and needed some TLC. After a good cleaning, inspection, re-greasing, and new chain, it's running pretty great.
Only mods so far are a Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.3 tire in the front and a Hans Dampf 2.3 in the back. I do have a RockShox Reba Team fork in the mail though.


----------



## murtaxa (Oct 30, 2016)

Soon I shall have a pic to post


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

My entry level bike was a 2010 Scott Aspect 20. I heavily weighed the idea of upgrading it with decent parts or buying a new bike. I ended up scoring a really good deal on a Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 MSL and it was such a good decision. I would never have been able to upgrade the Scott to the same level for the same amount of money.

Still have the Scott though, and do ride it occasionally when I don't feel like beating up the better bike


----------



## Awesomecat18 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jamis D29 All Custom
Ritchey Seatpost
Crank Brothers Cobalt 2 Rims
Maxxis L.U.S.T. Ardent 29" x 2.25"
1x1 setup with Truvativ crankset (SRAM XO 9x1 coming soon) 
SRAM Level T brakes 
Reba RockShox RL 100mm travel
Marin Mtn XC series handlebars


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

After only a month on my cheapy ironhorse I stepped up my game yesterday. 16 stumpjumper comp 650b


----------



## Subversive (Dec 17, 2016)

It's nothing too fancy, but it has survived close to 2 years of my day in day out use and abuse.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

jsmalls73 said:


> My specialized pitch after a few rides on Texas trails!
> View attachment 1042539
> only has some new to me pedals, borrow from a friend cause the stock ones sucked. Will be getting some even better ones soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Central Texas by chance?


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Brand new here. Have got about 100 Miles on it and 13 staples to my head already. But I recently had my redemption and got right back out after 2 weeks out.

Noob as it gets.I come from the car world and have a severe modding problem so I give it till spring for the frame to be the only original thing left.
Giant ATX 2 Only mods so far
Manitou Marvel 30 Fork
Raceface 1x 32t 
Christmas should bring me new wheels,cassette and proper derailleur to get the 100% conversion.


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> Brand new here. Have got about 100 Miles on it and 13 staples to my head already. But I recently had my redemption and got right back out after 2 weeks out.
> 
> Noob as it gets.I come from the car world and have a severe modding problem so I give it till spring for the frame to be the only original thing left.
> Giant ATX 2 Only mods so far
> ...


Cool color!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## theEschatologist (Jan 2, 2017)

Picked up my first bike, a 2015 Salsa El Mariachi!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

theEschatologist said:


> Picked up my first bike, a 2015 Salsa El Mariachi!
> 
> View attachment 1113479


Sweet bike! Congrats


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I started here:
Scott Aspect 940, Tire size: 29 x 2.2 
With wet brakes New for $625, only upgrades were pedals and a better fork. In that $900







Was Fun but slow because I had no skills yet.

Moved to a Full suspension New was $1800, got It new on a closeout for $1280. Upgrades were a 1x11 and better wheels,,tubeless.
In that for $2500. 
Tire size 27.5 x 2.35







I got faster on this as I filled my skills bag..

Recently Plus wheels came out and I have found Nirvana 
$1800 and moved my 1x11 to this plus bike.
I am faster and far more happy as I found a bike better suited to my trails and my riding style. I missed Hard Tail efficiency and believe me It makes a profound difference...
Tire size 27.5 x 2.8 
and yes that extra half Inch of tire width and being able to run lower tire pressures was a real game changer.



















Happy to be back on a Hard Tail without the Harshness, I truly don't need rear suspension any more for two reasons. 
1) the plus tires taller sidewalls act as limited rear suspension. 
2) I am stronger now and can ride a Hard tail as they should be ridden.

My road bike Is a Trek but I guess my Mtb's will always be Scott's as
that's three In a row now, have test rode many brands and styles. 
Never been loyal to a brand before, But In the woods I'm a Scott rider, probably for life


----------



## nosox (Sep 11, 2013)

bit by bit over the past couple of years. The fork still original, but its working good enough for my purposes as I'm old


----------



## longfield13 (Jan 30, 2017)

Frame Santa Cruz Highball CC 27.5 size small black
Fork Magura TS8 Elect 100mm 
Headset and BB Chris King 
Drivetrain SRAM Eagle 
Brakes Magura MT8 Next 180mm Front rotor and 160mm back rotor 
Wheels Industry Nine TR245 
Tires Vredstein Black Cat


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

*Diamondback Syncr*

Well it ain't here yet but here is what I ordered.

Diamondback Bicycles - Sync'r


----------



## ubercooper (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## petesguitar1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Trek Marlin 7 (2017) for me! Replaced the stock pedals with Saints and I love them! Already really contemplating a 1x conversion as I've never been off the middle ring  Just not sure whether I want to sell this one and buy a hard tail with a lighter frame


----------



## Kayoige (Dec 7, 2016)

I was looking at that bike on Craigslist for a while! By the time I had the cash together it was gone so I picked up a 2017 T3!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got this frame for $427 USD...

Built it up w/ parts I already had...










Geo is hardly entry level, but the price point definitely is 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## petesguitar1 (Feb 15, 2017)

It's been really good, but I just picked up a 2012 Fuel EX9 and the weight difference has got me jonesing for a lighter HT and maybe a 1x to make it even nicer.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

2017 Diamondback Sync'r added KS Eten seatpost dropper. Added temporary fenders as it won't stop raining here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Del


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

targnik said:


> Del


Lol you added it up after posting?


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

2017 Scott Aspect 940

Upgrades:

Cloud 9 sport saddle

Odyssey twisted flat pedals

removed all reflectors and added bell lights (from Walmart but they work) (pic was taken morning after I bought it, haven't remembered to take a new one)

Added phone holder for riding the paved trails with the wife (and playing Pokémon go on said paved trail lol)

Upcoming upgrades:

SR Suntour epixon or raidon air fork

Maybe a 1x conversion....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DamnYankee (Feb 21, 2017)

2017 Giant Talon 3. No upgrades yet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

2014 Trek Fuel ex 8. I've swapped the bars for box X carbon, race face 50mm stem, and odi Rogue grips. I also have a volume reducer in the shock from Push.


----------



## cyb0rg (Aug 21, 2016)

Just got back into the biking scene with this new to me Specialized Crave Comp. It's all stock but I plan to get some new grips and possibly converting it to a 1x soon.

Pedals might come next but not 100% sure if I'm going clipless or platform yet.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cyb0rg (Aug 21, 2016)

Decided to pick up one for the wife too this past weekend. '15 Giant Talon 27.5 4

Now everyone in the family has a bike! 










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Gettin back into the swing of things with my first non-box store bike. Looking forward to tinkering with and upgrading it over time.


----------



## William24 (Mar 19, 2017)

Also my first non-dept store bike. Giant Revel 29er. No upgrades yet, but I'm loving this thing so far!


----------



## cburns117 (Mar 16, 2017)

2017 Trek Marlin 5
No upgrades yet, but I'll probably change the grips first, and I imagine I'll be replacing the derailleur at some point.


----------



## cyb0rg (Aug 21, 2016)

cburns117 said:


> View attachment 1127904
> 
> 
> 2017 Trek Marlin 5
> No upgrades yet, but I'll probably change the grips first, and I imagine I'll be replacing the derailleur at some point.


That's a nice looking bike. This was the same one I originally wanted to get first when I wanted to get back into the mtb scene. I also agree that the grips were the first thing I wanted to change when I took it out for a test ride. 

Congrats.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## half_duplex (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's my 2013 or 2014 Fuji Nevada 4.0 which is completely stock right now.







I have some new tyres on the way, since these have been flat for so long they've cracked, and I might see about getting some inner tubes as well as they're cheap. Plus I need to start learning how to so some maintenance stuff to stop the chain slipping, I've heard that's helpful when you're trying to ride a bike 

Pretty much that's the minimum I need to get it usable again and I'll work my way up from there. Next up will be a shorter stem and a new saddle.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

William24 said:


> Also my first non-dept store bike. Giant Revel 29er. No upgrades yet, but I'm loving this thing so far!


I love mine also , it's a 2015 Revel 29er !









Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

cyb0rg said:


> Decided to pick up one for the wife too this past weekend. '15 Giant Talon 27.5 4
> 
> Now everyone in the family has a bike!


 nice, hope your wife likes riding.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

targnik said:


> Got this frame for $427 USD...
> 
> Built it up w/ parts I already had...
> 
> ...


lol, that doesn't count. nice bike though.


----------



## flopshooter (Feb 9, 2017)

my 2017 Giant Talon 3. bought it Feb 1st and have about 300 miles on it so far, loving it!

upgrades so far:
Fifty-Fifty Lockons
Imrider flat pedals
KS eten dropper post

i took these pics today at the local trails. the river that runs next to the trail area is really high and was flooding part of the trail system. they ended up closing the trails right after i left today.


----------



## SCxXxMTB (Apr 20, 2017)

2017 Trek Marlin 6
ODI Rogue Grips
Shimano Saint Pedals
WTB Volt Comp Saddle
Suntour Raidon Fork
2.2 Kenda Nevegals

I love this bike... Buying it at this point in time was a terrible financial decision honestly haha, but gettong inro MTB was one of the best choices I've made in a long time. No regrets!


----------



## mikeneezy (Apr 12, 2017)

2017 Rockhopper Sport

The only thing I have changed are the grips, saddle and pedals.

https://goo.gl/photos/mT2bseHSVP93xth99

ODI Ruffian, WTB Rocket and Race Face Chester


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

mikeneezy said:


> 2017 Rockhopper Sport
> 
> The only thing I have changed are the grips, saddle and pedals.
> 
> ...


Love the colors on the hopper!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

This is the bike I bought new in March 2000. I had never been on a mountain bike or even had been to a trail. I spent over $2K with accessories because I needed shoes, a hydration pack, etc. Plus I did upgrade the rear brake when it was new. It had a rim brake so I put a disc on it as it was disc ready and just a bolt-on process.


It hasn't really been upgraded so much but I did replace the swing arm because it cracked. I also recently put a new brake lever for front on, not pictured yet.

I still use the bike too (my main bike is a 2015 Scalpel 29 Carbon 3). But I just rode it just over a week ago.


----------



## rockhilltc (Apr 18, 2017)

This is my "entry level" bike. It's entry level to me as it's my first mtb.
Rode for the first time this past weekend.
I've come to the conclusion that my legs are not in shape lol.


----------



## mikeneezy (Apr 12, 2017)

rockhilltc said:


> This is my "entry level" bike. It's entry level to me as it's my first mtb.
> Rode for the first time this past weekend.
> I've come to the conclusion that my legs are not in shape lol.
> 
> View attachment 1134889


I'm new as well. I come from hiking and backpacking and it's amazing how I'm hurting in other parts I never felt before ?


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

My entry level was a million years ago... starting off with an old '91 - 93' cannondale... can't remember. Looked similar to this...









Was a die-hard cannondale fan until my first Trek HT 29er.


----------



## jhamiltonMSU (Apr 28, 2017)

I am brand new to trail riding. I just picked up my first real bike today.

My LBS had a 2014 Trek Stache8 , I went to pick up an entry level Rockhopper, one ride on the Trek and it was over.

I left it overnight so they can tune it and replace the rear tube.

I am looking forward to learning to ride proerly and having fun.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

jhamiltonMSU said:


> I am brand new to trail riding. I just picked up my first real bike today.
> 
> My LBS had a 2014 Trek Stache8 , I went to pick up an entry level Rockhopper, one ride on the Trek and it was over.
> 
> ...


The Stache is an excellent bike, certainly far from entry level. A few of my buddies have them and they eat up the tough sections like nobody's business.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

You can't find the word 'vertical' in a Michigan dictionary but here in CO, I found my way to trails and learned the topography of Colorado Springs pretty fast. It's a steep curve for the inexperienced and brings on some pain or minor suffering while leaving it's mark in a way the summer sunshine tans flesh and makes some of those lessons a permanent imprint.

​
It still has it's place in the garage and the changes are minor. I can't really call them upgrades but it is somewhat personalized. The left shifter quit working years ago so it now has an integrated shifter / brake. I spotted an old Schwinn metal-flake vinyl seat in outgoing trash at a health-rehab center and noted the orange/red highlights in it so I grabbed it to replace the boring looking black saddle. I've had that rear rack on it a long time and 4 or five years ago, added a kid seat that clamps to it in a unique way that is very handy and fast. First grand kid at the time got to bounce around in the fresh air. His dad was 6 years old when I got the bike. I added nicer grips and fender to it giving it an urban look. I've had a number of knobbie type tries but this last time I went with a smooth roller like the city bikes use. Still rides nice and is my only rigid bike. Works well as a spare and will always have the kiddo option so it's valuable beyond sentiment. First picture is on a trail in an area here known as Section 16 over by Manitou Springs probably going back 4 years or so. The other pictures are along Cottonwood Creek from late January.​

​Within 8 or nine years, I bumped up to a modern bike of 2001, aluminum frame hard tail and now have a third 'modern' bike as of a bit over a month ago.​​​​


----------



## jhamiltonMSU (Apr 28, 2017)

GoldFly said:


> The Stache is an excellent bike, certainly far from entry level. A few of my buddies have them and they eat up the tough sections like nobody's business.


I posted here as it is my "entry level" bike, I would consider this my first real bike.

I spent a lot of time researching which bike I wanted/could afford. I sold off all of my home brewing equipment.

I am glad that I was able to get a relatively new bike vs the 2008 Gt Sanction and Cannondale Prophet that I was looking at.

I look forward to riding and building technical skills, if I do not over analyze everything, it is just the nature of a engineer  I suppose.


----------



## Trail Mix Master (May 1, 2017)

Sweet looking bikes, love the colors. Stay consistent y'all and those pains become almost enjoyable in the future. I tend to look for the pain as proof of work being done.


----------



## TrevX (Mar 24, 2017)

2016 Trek Marlin 7, picked it up in Feb 2017 off craigslist for $400 and started mountain biking for the first time in 10+yrs....already ready to upgrade to a Full suspension so I can carry more speed through the rough stuff....hopefully in a few months. I have already conquered all of my local black diamond trails @ the Pueblo Reservoir, and some DH trails in Colorado Springs.

Few mods I did myself....tires upgraded to Purgatory Grid Tubeless w/ stans, drilled out rivets for the 3rd ring to convert it to a 1x9 system, it's definitely gotten me stronger for sure....new grips, blew out the stock front brake last month and upgraded it to a Shimano M7000 SLX, rear is still the crappy tekro hydraulic brake, new flat pedals with bigger spikes for grip, old stock plastic ones were an issue when they got wet and my foot would slide around.

I am probably now $800 into this bike, I should have steeped up my game and gotten a enduro right off the bat, this bike isn't made for what I'm doing with it, lol. I've had the wheels trued twice, and they are now bent again from doing 2ft+ drops at speed and charging through rock gardens......huge money pit.

Before (stock):








After all the mods/adjustments:


----------



## rpenn57 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Access Growler Charlie 27.5+*


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

Finally got a mountain bike ! The weather is rainy though.









Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marx68 (Apr 24, 2017)

Had a 1999 Marin Rocky Ridge just for rides around a camp ground. A couple years ago I found some trails at Hueston Woods. Thought it was cool. I used to ride motor bikes all the time, but that's expensive. A friend of mine I used to ride with told me he started MTB and told me about Idlewild, KY. So I went shopping. Bought this on clearance for $650. GT Backwoods Expert.
View attachment 1135806


Big mistake. As soon as the rest of my family found out, I had to buy all of them new bikes too.


----------



## jaw2floor (Apr 19, 2017)

Built a hardtail. Just waiting for a 1mm rotor shim so I can get the rear brake working/aligned properly. Got some spd pedals as well

View attachment 1135816

Full res photo: https://i.imgur.com/048TZbA.jpg


----------



## thuan826 (May 8, 2017)

Hi everyone, new to the fourm here. Here's my first mountain bike that's not from Walmart lol.

2015 Kona Cinder Cone








1x10 Conversion
Raceface 32T Front Chainring
Wolftooth Giantcog 42T rear chainring
Wolftooth goatlink
Deore Shadow + Derailleur
WTB Beeline 2.2 Rear/Vigilante 2.3 Front
WTB i23 Frequency tubeless wheels


----------



## thuan826 (May 8, 2017)

jaw2floor said:


> Built a hardtail. Just waiting for a 1mm rotor shim so I can get the rear brake working/aligned properly. Got some spd pedals as well
> 
> View attachment 1135816
> 
> Full res photo: https://i.imgur.com/048TZbA.jpg


nice build, looks solid!


----------



## BSen13 (Jan 21, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

mikeneezy said:


> I'm new as well. I come from hiking and backpacking and it's amazing how I'm hurting in other parts I never felt before 😁


i get this at the beginning of each season. You'll love it over time.


----------



## kyle091 (May 21, 2017)

Just picked up a giant fathom, my first bike in probably 10 years, been wanting to get into biking again and do some trail riding. Definitely more then I wanted To spend but I like to buy things right the first time and I don't forsee any pricey upgrades needed for this for quite some time. Can't wait to get some time on this thing love the color.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsarmstrong (Jun 1, 2017)

My first entry level bike was back 97 when I moved out of Mom & Dads to go to college. My drivers license was suspended so I picked up a new Cannondale M300 to commute to school on.









Now that my kids are old enough to keep up, I'm the last in line for a new bike. This is my new entry level ride. 
2016 Charge Cooker 27.5+, only upgrade so far is a pair of Double Shot pedals. Hoping to upgrade the fork soon. I tried a RockShox XC32 but my tire rubbed.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Looks sweet rigid.. just sayin


----------



## Wool Verigne (Jun 10, 2017)

2012 Tanuki with the major components upgraded. Rides very well.

Digital bathroom scale says 27lbs, but it's probably closer to 29.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Diamondback Mason Trail 27-5+

Race Face Chester Pedals
WTB Pure V Race Saddle
Ergon Grips
Rockbros underseat saddle

And a $29 bike Stand from aldi's that's great!

Love this bike! Rides so great


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Wool Verigne said:


> 2012 Tanuki with the major components upgraded. Rides very well.
> 
> Digital bathroom scale says 27lbs, but it's probably closer to 29.
> 
> View attachment 1141516


Oh, what a beautiful bike!


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

After many months of researching, I finally got my first bike. This is a 2016 Ghost Kato 7 - managed to get an air fork, shimano brakes, and solid components all for $900. Thank you very much REI sales for keeping me in my 1k price range. Took it for its first ride this afternoon and had a blast. Had to share my excitement with the world.
I was actually deciding between this bike and the Diamondback Mason Trail. Decided on the Ghost because it was available in store, cheaper, and had some higher quality components.


----------



## Daman4469 (Jun 12, 2017)

2017 Specialized Rockhopper Sport. Upgraded from wal mart Next bike. Just getting in to the Sport.


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

My entry level ride

2017 Scott Aspect 940

Changed seat and pedals that's it. Still a blast to ride!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

I bought my first mountain bike in 1991, a Giant Iguana. That one has been modified into a commuter bike. A few years ago I found a hardly used, all original 1991 Raleigh Technique Instinct at a thrift store for $25. I use that for bike path riding with the wife or cruising around the campground. I also have a 2000 Schwin Super Sport road bike. A couple years ago I dealt with cancer and due to surgery and treatment I couldn't ride any of my bikes so I bought a Specialized Expedition "comfort bike". Well, I'm better now and can ride my other bikes and the Expedition was just hanging on the wall. So off to the LBS I went and traded it in on a 2017 Rockhopper Sport. I liked it so much and was really getting in to off road riding again. Then I started reading these forums. The LBS has a 30 day return policy and on day 30 I brought the Sport back, coughed up so more $$ and walked out with the Pro model. My wallet is a little lighter, but so is my bike. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DamnYankee (Feb 21, 2017)

2017 Raleigh Tokul 2. Loving this thing so far. Only upgrade so far is the ODI Rogue grips. Pedals, dropper post, and Race Face narrow/wide are on the short list.


----------



## RavynX (Dec 1, 2013)

I picked up a 2013 Trek 3700 disc new back in 2013, riding only occasionally. Decided to recently upgrade some components since I was tired of the 3x8 setup and a 32 lbs bike. Major upgrades include lighter tubeless wheels & tires, 1x10 (42t cog oneupcomponents), hydraulic disc brakes. Bike now sits around 27 lbs with pedals.



Upgrades List
WTB Saddle
Deity Flat Pedals
720mm bars with 70mm stem
Lizard Skin lock-on grips
Mavic Haven wheels
Hutchinson Mosquito & Python tires (given to me to try)
10spd shimano cassette with 42t OneUpComponents cog
RaceFace 34T chainring changing to a 32T oval chainring
SRAM GX shifter & rear derailleur
Shimano Deore XT crank with GXP bottom bracket
Shimano M355 Hydraulic Brakes


----------



## bru87tr (May 1, 2013)

SE Bikes Big Mountain 1.0 27.5

Got it for $300 on Amazon and has hydraulic brakes. Added new Specialized grips, seat, pedals I already had. Have a new raceface 60mm stem, schwalabe tires/continental tubes (converting to presta tubes) on the way. $55 total from Jensen USA.

Next is a Manitou fork. Bike rides/shifts smooth and quiet. Quite surprised how good this bike is for the price.

This was my only option and quite happy with it. I had to sell my 2016 Specialized Camber Comp Carbon as needed cash. Became unemployed in Feb, found a job got laid off again.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

first real bike I got back in 1992.... bought one new in this color.... rode it for 6 months and traded it in and got a cannondale M400


----------



## dannyboydanger (Mar 20, 2013)

How do you like the Sync'r? Getting ready to pull the trigger on one I think. Have you upgraded anything else yet?


----------



## Aude22 (Jul 5, 2017)

2001 FUJI Diamond Lite-1 (was given to me last week) "Free"


----------



## Gorilla_Ninja (Jul 6, 2017)

View attachment 1145825

2015 Fuji Nevada 1.7. Added odi clamp grips and some $8 pedals (yes they are cheap but better than the plastics)

*sorry, couldn't figure out how to rotate*


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice bike!



Gorilla_Ninja said:


> 2015 Fuji Nevada 1.7. Added odi clamp grips and some $8 pedals (yes they are cheap but better than the plastics)












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

So far better pedals (nylon flat) ,esi foam grips. Removed reflectors so they don't fly off in the Rocky trails here in my area. Gotta say starting mountain biking at 39 is not easy but sure is fun.









Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

DamnYankee said:


> 2017 Giant Talon 3. No upgrades yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just picked up the 2018 Talon 3. I've swapped the pedals to Rockbros and have coming a neoprene chainstay protector. I previously had a 2003 Giant Rincon which was still in mint condition. Rode it for 2 seasons then ended up having 2 back surgeries, then 2 kids and then life.... now at 42 I'm getting back into it slowly. I know one of my next upgrades will be a new fork via the Suntour upgrade program. That'll be it for a bit before my wife ends my life and I never ride again, baby steps.... (I'll post pics later when I get home)


----------



## DamnYankee (Feb 21, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

Same wife? 😂 

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

msrfrog said:


> Same wife? ?
> 
> Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


If that is directed to me, then yes, the one and only married 17 yrs this end of July.


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

willowbeast said:


> If that is directed to me, then yes, the one and only married 17 yrs this end of July.


Lol no I meant maybe we have the same wife. Mine gets angry over upgrades.

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

msrfrog said:


> Lol no I meant maybe we have the same wife. Mine gets angry over upgrades.
> 
> Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk


Ahh got it! It was the same way with all my audio gear, thankfully I'm in a good spot now to just chill and enjoy it so now getting back into bikes.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

*Trek 8000 Tinkering*

So I'm probably going too far back with this entry level bike thing...









^ My 19.5" 1998 Trek 8000 I rode when I was in middle/high school. Before I got a car I put a lot of miles on it while I was in a mountain biking club. It had been sitting around until I got the itch to start bike commuting and riding local trails with my wife, so I borrowed the drivetrain and components to swap onto this frame I found via Craigslist:









^ My 17.5" 2003 Trek 8000

Upgrades
Handlebar: Bontrager Race Lite - 600mm, 5 degree backsweep, Flat
Stem: Bontrager Race Lite - 90mm, 7 degree
Grips: Bontrager Race Lite - Mountain Bike Lock On 
Seat: Bontrager Evoke 1
Seatpost: Bontrager ? (LBS had it buried in a drawer)

Lights: Bontrager Ion 800 R & Flare R

Fork: 2002 RockShoxDuke XC

Tires: Bontrager HC5

I sent the original owner of the frame a photo after I completed swapping parts around. He sent me a photo of how he had built the bike for his son:









Pretty cool - single speed, lightweight.

I should probably stop tinkering and consider the bike finished as it stands, but I still keep looking at parts. The 1998 8000 Trek in the garage is slowly reappearing as I buy new parts... it's just like that photo in "Back to the Future", but in real life.


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked up a 2017 Ragley Marley early this year. Ditched the front derailleur for a 1x setup and went tubeless. Debating on swapping the rear cassette to an 11-42 to give me a little more climbing power.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

jrome3sa said:


> Picked up a 2017 Ragley Marley early this year. Ditched the front derailleur for a 1x setup and went tubeless. Debating on swapping the rear cassette to an 11-42 to give me a little more climbing power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking the 1x?


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 2, 2015)

willowbeast said:


> How are you liking the 1x?


I have never liked having a front derailleur, so it was a must modification for me. I just need to work out the rear cassette for better gearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

jrome3sa said:


> I have never liked having a front derailleur, so it was a must modification for me. I just need to work out the rear cassette for better gearing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,
I'm tempted to follow suit


----------



## bru87tr (May 1, 2013)

Update.

After adding my spare parts of Specialized bennies pedals, grips and seat. I have now added a raceface stem, new tires and presta tubes and a new Manitou Marvel Comp Fork. In about $580 total. I like the bike and I'm coming from a $4k bike.


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Trek X Cal 7 2017 first post 200 MTB!*

Upgraded pedals to race face chesters, needed a larger pedal and it added some color.


----------



## cs84 (Jul 15, 2017)

2016 GT Helion Elite, my first FS bike.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

cs84 said:


> View attachment 1148887
> 
> 
> 2016 GT Helion Elite, my first FS bike.


Congrats, looks sharp!


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

I got a long way to go before I even think about hitting trails. 6 mile ride today and I had to stop about 3 miles in because my thighs were just dead. Was like a baby giraffe lol

Mongoose Ruddy Comp


----------



## cs84 (Jul 15, 2017)

I hear you easedel, I get passed so much on the trails but damn it is so fun to just be out there.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> I got a long way to go before I even think about hitting trails. 6 mile ride today and I had to stop about 3 miles in because my thighs were just dead. Was like a baby giraffe lol
> 
> Mongoose Ruddy Comp
> View attachment 1149038


If you keep on riding, it will be sooner than you think! How are you liking the bike?


----------



## Aude22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice Bike... I was just talking to a guy the other day who said that Mongoose made some better bikes than you see at your local Walmart. Have Fun Riding!


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Aude22 said:


> Nice Bike... I was just talking to a guy the other day who said that Mongoose made some better bikes than you see at your local Walmart. Have Fun Riding!


Considering i have nothing to compare it too, i like it so far but I just been riding pavement around the neighborhood. I imagine whenever I get to ride trails, ill really see how well those tires work ( 27.5 2.8 ). On pavement though it does feel like im dragging an anchor lol.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Aude22 said:


> Nice Bike... I was just talking to a guy the other day who said that Mongoose made some better bikes than you see at your local Walmart. Have Fun Riding!


Yea i was looking for something that will last and support my weight so i needed air FS. At my budget, it was hard to find but i saw this on nashbar and it was on sale for $694 so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Aude22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Great looking bike!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Considering i have nothing to compare it too, i like it so far but I just been riding pavement around the neighborhood. I imagine whenever I get to ride trails, ill really see how well those tires work ( 27.5 2.8 ). On pavement though it does feel like im dragging an anchor lol.


My suggestion, save a few bucks 2/300 for a couple of months and pick up an exercise bike from CL. This way, it's much easier to train, and save on tires, and keep your trail bike for your trail rides.  You can find some great deals, maybe even a rigid 29er.

Just a thought.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Slowly starting to get addons that i need. I got lucky with the lock, i pulled it off my old 1998 mongoose decade ( BMX ) lol surprisingly found the key for it.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> My suggestion, save a few bucks 2/300 for a couple of months and pick up an exercise bike from CL. This way, it's much easier to train, and save on tires, and keep your trail bike for your trail rides.  You can find some great deals, maybe even a rigid 29er.
> 
> Just a thought.


I did think about that. 
First thought of getting an extra set of rims and throwing some like 2.4 on it for when im on the street and swapping when needed but figured that would be too much of a hassle.

Might look at the end of summer and winter sales to find something cheap.


----------



## TankMech88 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just got my first mountain bike Friday. Haven't had a bike since my teenage bmx bike and that was about 15 years ago I was riding that around.

Just did my first trail, the Fort Benning mountain bike trail and holy cow did I underestimate how much effort it was going to take to go through that! It really whooped me.. Had a blast though and can't wait to go again, which will probably be after the soreness goes away.

Oh the bike is a GT Aggressor Pro, did really well for me I think, nice entry level bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice looks nice! 
You must be tough heading out there right away assuming not much mileage prior to.
Good luck!


----------



## TankMech88 (Jul 31, 2017)

BB3 said:


> Nice looks nice!
> You must be tough heading out there right away assuming not much mileage prior to.
> Good luck!


Zero prior mileage lol, was reading what trail reviews were available and seemed like most people were considering it a novice trail, if that's the case, then I have a lot of work to do. It was difficult! Admittedly I had to walk the bike up a few hills towards the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't ride as often as I would like to but still walk up some hills. I've been riding consistently (2-3 times a week) for a few months. Wish I had more time less work etc to build up more miles. 
Within a few rides you'll notice differences just from familiarity and how to handle certain parts of the trails. 
It's all good.


----------



## Aude22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice Bike!


----------



## DarnGood (Oct 1, 2017)

2017 Giant Talon 2. So far only changed the grips, pedals, and seat. Maybe fork upgrade soon.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Giant fathom 2 stock other than rock shox pike, shimano slx 1x11 drivetrain, and dmr vault pedals.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

2016 Trek Marlin 6

Currently stock, but will be replacing pedals and grips to start. Looking at possibly changing out the fork as well very soon.

Don't worry that kickstand is already off.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

danmtz said:


> 2016 Trek Marlin 6
> 
> Currently stock, but will be replacing pedals and grips to start. Looking at possibly changing out the fork as well very soon.
> 
> ...


and the reflectors?


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> and the reflectors?


Old pictures and I haven't ridden in a few months after shoulder surgery. All of that stuff is coming out


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

danmtz said:


> Old pictures and I haven't ridden in a few months after shoulder surgery. All of that stuff is coming out


Good luck! Hope you can get back on it soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Good luck! Hope you can get back on it soon! :thumbsup:


Thanks! That's definitely the plan. I last rode in July and haven't been able to ride as much the last couple years due to injury or surgery. Looking forward to getting back in it.


----------



## nathanwayman (Nov 24, 2017)

TankMech88 said:


> Just got my first mountain bike Friday. Haven't had a bike since my teenage bmx bike and that was about 15 years ago I was riding that around.
> 
> Just did my first trail, the Fort Benning mountain bike trail and holy cow did I underestimate how much effort it was going to take to go through that! It really whooped me.. Had a blast though and can't wait to go again, which will probably be after the soreness goes away.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, good old Dick's Sporting Goods bike. I work there and see these bikes every day! Not bad for the price. My best advice if you want to upgrade would be the front suspension and the tires. The forks on the bike are fine for casual riding, but the more you ride and harder the trails get, the forks will come in to play more. Air suspension is a great step up from the Suntour that come stock. I haven't personally ridden this bike, so I am not sure how much grip you get, but the tires are another great place to look to improve! I personally enjoy my Kenda HellDivers. Let me know how you like this bike!


----------



## nathanwayman (Nov 24, 2017)

*DB Axis XE*

This thread is awesome! Glad to see a lot of new riders here! Here is a look at my bike from about two years ago. The DiamondBack Axis XE from Dick's Sporting Goods is a common bike to start with. It has decent components for beginner riders, but I rode all summer and decided it was time for some upgrading. I'll get to the upgrades in a couple weeks when she's all cleaned up and ready for pictures  
Also pictured is my DB incline 2 which is used to get me around town in the summer. She's staying stock.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

2018 Giant Talon 3

Havent done anything other than remove the spoke reflectors

Plan to change out the grips for some ODIs and maybe get some new platform pedals.

Eventually I will look into a new fork and maybe a better seat..


----------



## shooter jon (Jun 20, 2013)

New here !!! First Fatty









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

TankMech88 said:


> Just got my first mountain bike Friday. Haven't had a bike since my teenage bmx bike and that was about 15 years ago I was riding that around.
> 
> Just did my first trail, the Fort Benning mountain bike trail and holy cow did I underestimate how much effort it was going to take to go through that! It really whooped me.. Had a blast though and can't wait to go again, which will probably be after the soreness goes away.
> 
> ...


My cousin got that bike a while back for a good deal. He's upgraded the pedals and grips, but otherwise has driven a good amount on trails. Like me, he's looking to upgrade the fork over time using the Suntour upgrade.


----------



## Stevins (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey All I'm just getting back into riding. Picked up a 2011 Trek 3700 Disk for $125. I though it was a pretty good deal. Hard to find a used bike that is your correct frame size. Im pretty pumped, here is a pic.


----------



## Stevins (Jan 28, 2018)

delete pls


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

2014 Xcal 6

120mm X-fusion Slide RL2

Stans arch ex wheels

2.35 Maxxis Ikon front and back

Race Face Chester Handle bars and 60mm stem

Race Face Chester pedals

XT 11-34t cassette, XT derailuer

1x9 setup with Raceface ride cranks 32t NW chain ring

Stock brakes and seatpost

This has been a great bike the past 4 years and taught me a lot about riding and building up a bike. All the components will be going on a 2016 Canfield Yelli Screamy in the next week or so. Can't wait for new frame day!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevins (Jan 28, 2018)

Cool Bike


----------



## FROTHY (Jan 19, 2018)

Marlin 5. I like it


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

Great beginner bike the 2018 Specialized Rockhopper. Here is the base model. The brakes need an upgrade, although they work okay the pads aren't adjustable so they rub now and then.
Gravel day


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

*My BMC Sportelite*

Here's my BMC Sportelite, the low-end Alivio model. Bought on impulse when I found it on sale about 6 weeks ago. I wish i had done more research, but I'd wanted an mtb bike for decades.

Only upgrades so far have been Chester pedals, and a KS eTen 27.2 dropper with Specialized remote. This is from a ride yesterday.

eric
fresno, ca.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

FROTHY said:


> View attachment 1180385
> 
> Marlin 5. I like it


Nice! Love the Viper Red color.
I got a 2018 Marlin 6, Black. It doesn't come in Red.


----------



## FROTHY (Jan 19, 2018)

Can't go wrong with black. I've been riding my marlin 5 around town and some gravel trails when there's not too much snow and I'm very happy with it. Pretty sure I made a good choice.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Dave_15 (Feb 14, 2018)

This is my bike. I currently use it for commuting to school and sometimes riding on the bikeway. I want to get into the mountains more though.

It's a 2016 Specialized Hardrock with 27.5" wheels.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

My upgraded Talon 3


----------



## sergeantbutters (May 7, 2015)

'14 Kona Lava Dome. V12 pedals but otherwise stock at the moment. Will soon be replacing cassette with a slightly different gear spread (11-34 vs 11-32), tires with Rapid Robs, and hopefully an air fork.
This thing has taken a beating and been flawless considering it has mediocre components.









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## loudbeard (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll use this thread for my intro, just bought a Salsa Timberjack SLX. Haven't ridden since I was a **** head kid doing a bunch of hood rat stuff with my friends...and I didn't have a nice bike then. Also just got a pair of Jamis Coda's for my fiance and I, mine is all kitted out with fenders and lights and racks and a kiddo seat for my 2 year old so we can ride to work, those bikes are pretty fun. My goal is to be less of a fatty and have fun with the family. I've been riding dirt bike for a long time so I figured getting myself a trail bike with pedals would be logical. I'll post a picture of the TJ when I go pick it up, I'm pretty pumped for this, I have about 5 miles of singletrack on my land that I ride my dirt bike on so I'll have a nice low barrier to entry when my TJ arrives and I start thinking about being lazy again.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Replaced my Trek Marlin with a Specialized Rockhopper Pro.


----------



## Specialized-Sarah (Feb 26, 2018)

*Here we go*

I am going to pick this up Thursday. 2011 Specialized Hardrock. I have never owned a legit mountain bike. Just Walmart stuff. The guy has only replaced tires, seat, and grips.


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

*Start to finish, my journey with a sub $500 bike*

*PARTS SO FAR*
Cromag bars
SRAM grips
SLX 10sp rear shifter
Deore brake levers
Deore brake calipers
SLX brake rotors
Truvativ stem
Cane Creek 40 headset for tapered fork
Mavic rims
SRAM hubs
Maxxis DHR/DHF tires (tubeless)
SLX cassette 11-36
Shimano ZEE crankset 
Raceface Chester pedals
Raceface 32T chain ring
FOX Factory 120mm fork
Rockshox Monarch RT3 rear shock
SLX rear deraillure
XFusion HILO SL dropper post
WTB Speed saddle

*How the bike started life...*







*To what it is now...*


----------



## Catatafish (Feb 19, 2018)

*First XC hardtail*

Hey everyone, back after a 15 year hiatus from 20 years riding a 20" BMX. Here's my 2018 Specialized Chisel with RaceFace Titans. The red pedals don't match the bike very well but they'll be dirtied up soon enough anyway so I'm over it. Look forward to learning a lot about all the new accessories tech that's come out since I've been gone.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Catatafish said:


> Hey everyone, back after a 15 year hiatus from 20 years riding a 20" BMX. Here's my 2018 Specialized Chisel with RaceFace Titans. The red pedals don't match the bike very well but they'll be dirtied up soon enough anyway so I'm over it. Look forward to learning a lot about all the new accessories tech that's come out since I've been gone.
> 
> View attachment 1186482


Nice bike!


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure if I've posted the current incarnation of my 2006 Gary Fisher Advance, but I've taken to upgrading parts when they break, and the only original parts are the frame, fork, crank, and bottom bracket.

Upgrades/replacements include Bontrager Race Lite seatpost and stem; Raceface handlebars; Vuelta Zerolite wheels (aero spokes so I can go MOAR FASTER! Also the only 26" rim brake wheels I could find); SRAM chain and cassette; and ESI grips. It's still sufficient for the XC riding I do, and has held up to a small pumptrack session last summer.

edit:
Here's a family picture from last summer in Michigan's beautiful Upper Peninsula:


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's a pick from a local ride









Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Double post


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Couple upgrades. Epixon fork to replace the xct and some pedals I saw on the weight weenie thread here. Crazy the difference in feel weight wise and suspension wise with the air fork. Pedals are so much better than the plastic ones it came with.

Oh yeah got some Ergon GE1. Although they are better I wish I would have gotten some of the palm platform ones with the bar ends



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I might as well share my new hardtail on here just in case any newer riders were interested in it. This bike is a 2018 Giant Fathom 2. I picked it up new last week for $950 from my local bike shop. To me, it was a better bargain to buy this one and perform my upgrades rather than buying a Fathom 1 and spending $1400+ on just the bike itself.

Notable OEM parts: 
Suntour Raidon air fork (fork isn't all that bad!)
125mm dropper post 
Already tubeless!
Handlebar bell

The bike focuses more on XC, but it can handle some trail riding no problem. The components are rather basic and I have a full load of upgrades coming. I have a full Shimano XT 1x11 groupset inbound from Chain Reaction Cycles that I picked up for $314. I also picked up a Shimano Pressfit bottom bracket to finish off the drivetrain build. I got the BB for $16 from Jenson.

Later, I will upgrade the brakes to either SLX or XT depending on which one has the better deal. I am more partial to SLX due to my experience with them on my Stumpjumper but I won't rule out the XT stuff yet. I also plan to upgrade the rotors too.

I've already replaced the grips with ODI Rogues. The stock grips are slip on and were loads of fun to remove. I also removed the seat and installed a WTB Volt comp which is very comfy!

With all of my upcoming upgrades, I've only spent around $1,300 total (bike + parts) which is under the cost of a Fathom 1.

In the end, I am turning this bike into a better XC bike that can handle my riding style. I can't wait to get this stuff installed!


----------



## Jonezz1991 (Jul 21, 2018)

My very first starter in the MTB world was a brand new 2005 Scott Voltage YZ2. I got it when I was 14 years old as a birthday gift. I used it 'till 2009, when I had to quit MTB due to some personal issues. This was it: 








I didn't owned a bike again 'till begin this week, lol. I found my nephew's 2000 Renault Sport Chamois in my aunts garage, wich is basically a 2000's Giant Warp, and I instantly had the urge to test it. I still love MTB'ing I guess. Unfortunately, it still has the stock equipment from that time, wich is an SRAM 3.0 derailleur and gripshift, Shimano STX-RC shifter, Alexrims G3000 wheels, etc. It does ride decent being 18 years old, but it needs some upgrading wich I don't know if it's worth the money. I'm thinking about keeping it and upgrade things when they break down. I don't want to spend $1000+ on a bike again. I think I won't use it for real MTB tours anyway. Or maybe one to see if I still "got" it.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

My first MTB to see if I am interested in the sport is a 2018 Specialized Pitch Expert. So far I am loving it and can’t wait to see where it takes me. I’ve upgraded the pedals to Chester’s and the grips BrearClaw. Other than that. I’m just riding and learning to see what I need later down the road.


----------



## woggy718 (Oct 8, 2017)

Specialized comp Fuse 6/Fattie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aberle99 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just got this the other day, it's a 2017 Scott Aspect 760. 27.5 size wheels. I got it used and the previous owner replaced the front shocks with Rockshox Recon. In fact, this was the exact bike I was looking for. I got it for a great price.

My plan is to use it for trail riding, not down hill, and I plan to change the tires next week before I head off to the mountain. Eventually, I plan to change the derailleurs, but that will probably be over the winter. So far I am really happy with the bike and hope it serves me well!

I've never done trail riding before, but I seem to have gotten the desire to do so recently after trying it out on a mountain that I've been visiting recently. Now that my older son has a trail ready bike as well, I want to go riding with him.


----------



## FedExFlyer (Jul 20, 2018)

Battery said:


> I might as well share my new hardtail on here just in case any newer riders were interested in it. This bike is a 2018 Giant Fathom 2. I picked it up new last week for $950 from my local bike shop. To me, it was a better bargain to buy this one and perform my upgrades rather than buying a Fathom 1 and spending $1400+ on just the bike itself.
> 
> Notable OEM parts:
> Suntour Raidon air fork (fork isn't all that bad!)
> ...


That's awesome man! I almost got the '18 last week but got a deal on the '19 Fathom 2. Supposed to pick it up today or tomorrow when I get the call. Snagged a WTB Rocket Race saddle, Fooker pedals, and some Ergon grips for it. Will post a pic upon arrival. Have fun!


----------



## FlightX4 (Jul 29, 2018)

I bought a 2018 Kona Lanai from a lbs. I've only had it for a week so far and have not upgraded anything.

The plan is a dropper post and replacing the front fork to air. The current setup is a spring front fork.

This is my first Kona and I'm loving it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## That.1.Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

just picked up a used mullet! switched to only rear shift. and some other mods.

now i jut need to find bikes for the wife and kids


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

That.1.Guy said:


> just picked up a used mullet! switched to only rear shift. and some other mods.
> 
> now i jut need to find bikes for the wife and kids


Ooo, clean bike, but will be tough keeping it clean... considering all that white lol.
Craiglist man, one of my fav sites for finding wonderful junk


----------



## That.1.Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

mrFreelancer said:


> Ooo, clean bike, but will be tough keeping it clean... considering all that white lol.
> Craiglist man, one of my fav sites for finding wonderful junk


Pictures make it look a lot better. But still pretty clean over all.

Craigslist is pretty


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

Going on a social ride with my trusty 2013 trek Marlin 29er









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Thought I share my progress on my Giant Fathom 2 29er. Am I a beginner rider? Nah. I just like to share my work and help people figure out what they can do to their bikes in the long run.









Drivetrain: Shimano XT M8000 1x11 groupset w/ 175mm XT crank
Bottom Bracket: Shimano MT800 Press Fit
Brakes: Shimano XT M8000 Spec II 180mm(F), 160mm(R)
Rotors: Shimano XT Ice-Tech rotors 
Pedals: Race Face Chesters
Tires: 2.35" Maxxis Ardent Race (F), 2.25" Maxxis Ikon (R) 
Wheels/hubs: OEM

Next upgrades
Hope Pro 4 Enduro wheelset
9mm and 10mm thru axle upgrades for the open drop outs
100mm or 120mm Rockshox Reba 29er fork (later on)

I will have my wheelset tomorrow and my end caps for the 9/10mm conversion shows up Monday. Until then, I can run QR through the hubs with Hope's supplied end caps. These Pro 4 hubs are the 12x142mm style with QR, 9mm, and 10mm compatibility based on the end caps you have. I inquired if their Boost hubs were backwards compatible and I was told that they weren't. Never know until you ask!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Back when I had 2.1's on my 27.5. BTW those WTB Nano's lasted a grand total of 250 miles.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's a stock image of a 2012 Specialized Carve and two pics showing the upgrades I've made to my Carve. At the time I bought it, I could not believe I was spending $1,100 on an entry level hardtail with a crappy coil fork.

In the four+ years I've had the bike, I have upgraded it significantly. I think only the stem, brakes and crankset are original to the frame.

Upgrades include:
3x9 to 1x11 drivetrain - Shimano 11-Speed SLX Cassette, derailleur and shifter and Race Face 24t Narrow Wide Chainring
X-Fusion Slide RL2 Front fork
X-Fusion HiLo 27.2 MM Dropper Post
Ergon SMC4 Saddle
WTB Frequency Team wheels - DTSwiss 350 Rear Hub and Shimano XT Front Hub
Maxxis DHF and DHR II Tires 29" x 2.3"
Diety Black Label Handlebars
ODI Rogue Grips


----------



## That.1.Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

picked up bikes for the wife and kids this weekend

20" superfly, 24"hotrock, and 27.5 atx


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

*2018 Motobecane HAL Boost ELITE GX 27.5 +*

Nothing close to a mountain where I live. (South Louisiana) We don't even have hills! But riding in the woods and swamps, we have huge tree roots that cover most of the trails here. Decided to upgrade from my Specialized HardRock Pro (which I converted to more street friendly setup).
Couldn't justify spending thousands on a mountain bike that won't see mountains or anything seriously difficult.
Got this on a HOT JULY FLASH SALE :thumbsup:

WOW, these tires roll over everything!


----------



## DarnGood (Oct 1, 2017)

Strong first post. Obvious shill is obvious


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

Strong first post? 
So I am trying to entice others to do what?
Buy a cheap online mountain bike?


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Sacapuntas said:


> Nothing close to a mountain where I live. (South Louisiana) We don't even have hills! But riding in the woods and swamps, we have huge tree roots that cover most of the trails here. Decided to upgrade from my Specialized HardRock Pro (which I converted to more street friendly setup).
> Couldn't justify spending thousands on a mountain bike that won't see mountains or anything seriously difficult.
> Got this on a HOT JULY FLASH SALE :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That's hardly an entry level rig there. Congrats! Motos come with some awesome setup out of the box for fraction of the cost of top brands... I've got one myself. Now you should upgrade the seat & grips. Since it already comes with RaceFace components (BB & Crankset), I'd go with RaceFace grips.


----------



## DarnGood (Oct 1, 2017)

"Couldn't justify spending thousands" yet you spent thousands even at their sale price.... Which you made sure to mention and put in all caps and emoji'd.

If you're going to shill, be less conspicuous about it. Definitely not an entry level bike either.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sacapuntas said:


> Strong first post?
> So I am trying to entice others to do what?
> Buy a cheap online mountain bike?


Enjoy your bike man! looks sweet, I wouldn't worry about internet comments


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks.
Honestly, that seat is not bad. I guess considering the worn out seat on my other bike and the rock hard seat on my motorbike.
Yes, grips will be next!


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

hahahaha
you are funny sir.
are you upset because I was able to save few hundred on a HOT JULY FLASH SALE and it is now August?

and it is an entry level bike because it is the bike I entered the segment using!
I never said it was a Walmart entry level bike.


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

That.1.Guy said:


> picked up bikes for the wife and kids this weekend
> 
> 20" superfly, 24"hotrock, and 27.5 atx


I envy those folks who's whole family can go out riding. My wife will barely take her beach cruiser around the neighborhood once in a while and my kid is just getting into it. Hope you got all those at good discounted prices.... cuz that's expensive lol.


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

I agree.
Would be a blast to have the entire family out on trails riding together.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DarnGood said:


> "Couldn't justify spending thousands" yet you spent thousands even at their sale price.... Which you made sure to mention and put in all caps and emoji'd.
> 
> If you're going to shill, be less conspicuous about it. Definitely not an entry level bike either.


Good work Barney! Ya sure told him!


----------



## That.1.Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

There all used. No way we could afford that many new ones.... got all four for about 750.

So far it’s been good but haven’t gotten any real trails yet


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sacapuntas said:


> Nothing close to a mountain where I live. (South Louisiana) We don't even have hills! But riding in the woods and swamps, we have huge tree roots that cover most of the trails here. Decided to upgrade from my Specialized HardRock Pro (which I converted to more street friendly setup).
> Couldn't justify spending thousands on a mountain bike that won't see mountains or anything seriously difficult.
> Got this on a HOT JULY FLASH SALE :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Ya know, that's a lot of bike for the $$. If I may ask, what was the flash price? I see it now for $1999 and that's a solid value as it is. Good selection.

About ten years ago, I wanted to try SS and found a Moto Outcast 26er SS at an Ebay retailer. I paid $329 shipped to my door and the only thing I had to do was put a mountain oriented front chainring (34t) on it.

I have put that bike through hell. It as been upgraded, sacrificed, rebuilt and even fell off my bike rack once on I-5 at slightly over 80 mph. I saw it go and went back and picked it up (out of the back a guy's pickup, with the help of the CHP). I had to replace one pedal and the front rim to make it rideable again.

The Outcast was a decidedly entry level bike, but it has done everything I needed it to do and way more. Enjoy your Moto.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

2013 GT aggressor 3.0 I got for free from a family member after he crashed it.......replaced the bent handlebars with an aluminum riser bars and a different stem,..... rear hub was loose, so I overhauled it... list of whats been done....

removed rear rack
swapped out seat with a serfas gel saddle I had from another bike
swapped out the stock pedals with some sunlite platforms I had
added a set of topeak defender fenders
lock on grips and aluminum bar end plugs ( red anodized)
red anodized top cap from another bike
red anodized QR scewers
set of cat eye lights from my local bike co-op
kenda K-RADS were on it when I got it

yesterday I replaced the sunlite pedals with some red race face chesters

its mostly used for urban assault and commuting to work


----------



## Woz14 (Aug 4, 2018)

*New Gravity FSX 1.0*

Hi,

Here's my new wheels. Came to the door Wednesday evening. Put it together Thursday, without any trouble, very simple. Well I did have to play around adjusting front brakes. The cable had been bent 180*, so straightened it as best I could. Works fine.

The top pic is the pic I ordered from. The bottom is actual bike. The rear shock is mounted different. From what I read it's the new specs for that model.

I have put about 25 miles on her, some trails nothing wild and roads to these trails from the house. I do really enjoy riding her, except for one thing. The handlebars are to far forward. I have been looking at stems I think it is a Wake that is 32mm in length. That would bring them back about 2.5". Which is about as far back as they can come. But this will lower them an inch or so. Due to the stock stem being 100mm long with about 30* rise. I would actually like to keep them same height or maybe even raise them. But don't see any stems that have rise or adjustable that ar short.

Another idea is to get the shortest stem and maybe a riser kit for the headset. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Woz14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's my new wheels. Came to the door Wednesday evening. Put it together Thursday, without any trouble, very simple. Well I did have to play around adjusting front brakes. The cable had been bent 180*, so straightened it as best I could. Works fine.
> 
> ...


Shoter stem and riser bars? The norm I've found out is shorter stem/wider bars. I have their ss 29er. I did just that, couldn't handle the 600mm bars, and got some Chromag Fubars and a Hussefelt stem. World of difference. Also, may want to ditch the pedals. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woz14 (Aug 4, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Shoter stem and riser bars? The norm I've found out is shorter stem/wider bars. I have their ss 29er. I did just that, couldn't handle the 600mm bars, and got some Chromag Fubars and a Hussefelt stem. World of difference. Also, may want to ditch the pedals.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Ya I ordered up from wake 32 mm stem and 70 mm fork steer tube extension. That should get the job done. Find out Monday evening.

I hear ya on the peddles, but not sure what to get there. They are working atm not causing any grief.

Oh and as far as shock system goes, it seems to be working just fine. I feel the rear shock moving and the front both seem to have enough travel so far. They may be just fine for where I am riding. Not really getting airborne, pretty much just rolling through the bumps and over roots. Likely have to get into air shocks it I were jumping. No worries there the wife has clipped my wings lol little to no air here.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

clipless or flats and what size shoe do you wear?? if its flats and under size 11 race face chesters are good.... only $50 and quite grippy... if you have big feet the kona wah wah 2 is a good choice in the same price range... both are nylon composite with replaceable pins and hold up really well


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Woz14 said:


> Ya I ordered up from wake 32 mm stem and 70 mm fork steer tube extension. That should get the job done. Find out Monday evening.
> 
> I hear ya on the peddles, but not sure what to get there. They are working atm not causing any grief.
> 
> Oh and as far as shock system goes, it seems to be working just fine. I feel the rear shock moving and the front both seem to have enough travel so far. They may be just fine for where I am riding. Not really getting airborne, pretty much just rolling through the bumps and over roots. Likely have to get into air shocks it I were jumping. No worries there the wife has clipped my wings lol little to no air here.


You might want to swap those tires out. 2.1" tires wont do much for you in WA state (I live in Tacoma). I also recommend Race Face Chester Pedals. See my earlier post and you can see what they look like. They come in different color combinations.

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...mtb-pics-upgrades-446424-37.html#post13764234


----------



## TimberjackJG (Jul 15, 2018)

Battery said:


> You might want to swap those tires out. 2.1" tires wont do much for you in WA state (I live in Tacoma). I also recommend Race Face Chester Pedals. See my earlier post and you can see what they look like. They come in different color combinations.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...mtb-pics-upgrades-446424-37.html#post13764234


I live in WA too. You guys are lucky to live on the west side of Washington. I live in the southeast and all we get here is hot weather and dry dirt. Well, it's not too bad, but it is pretty hot.

I agree with Battery's statement, 2.1 tires are not going to be sufficient for where you will be riding. Woz14, you should go with a good 2.2mm tire, MAYBE 2.25; consult your local bike shop on that. Any more than that is not going to fit your rim well.


----------



## Woz14 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I believe I will go with flats for peddles, not into learning the clipless method at this time. Those Race Face Chester’s look like they would be the ticket for my size 10s. I was reading somewhere to look for peddles with proper bearing on the spindles. 

I know tires are pretty lame, I think they always are on new things, cars, truck, motorcycles, even bikes. I saw a good deal on 29s complete set of maxis tires on wheels come off a bike the owner didn’t like them. I was originally looking for a 29er to start, when I found this bike, figured I convert it up.

After riding the bike I don’t think 29” wheels are an option for me. This bike is a 19” so I only have 1.5” standover room atm. Pretty much be sticking with the 26”, besides I thought I was going to have to buy new front fork right outa the gate and I would have got a 29” to fit the bigger wheel. Surprisingly the fork is great under these 210#s so I will be looking for a decent set of tires to replace these ones. 

Another thing I have been considering is a locking device. I had to go into the grocery store this morning and dam no lock. I took it inside and set it behind the cart row and quickly grabbed my goods. With all the quick release bolts on this bike I need a lon* cable I guess, but then bolt cutters and she’s gone anyway.

What do you guys do?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Woz14 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> I believe I will go with flats for peddles, not into learning the clipless method at this time. Those Race Face Chester's look like they would be the ticket for my size 10s. I was reading somewhere to look for peddles with proper bearing on the spindles.
> 
> ...


Yeah you cant install 29ers on a frame designed for 26's. You also need to find out the max tire width for your frame and forks so you know how big of a tire you can use. As for a locking device, it's very simple. I drive to the store! I don't ride any of my bikes to the store. They are too expensive for me to have stolen. Most cables and locks can be cut quickly if someone wants your bike bad enough.

I have a 6ft steel and titanium reinforced Onguard Mastiff chain (with a boxer u-lock) if I absolutely want to lock my bikes to my rack and hitch. This chain is heavy and you probably won't carry it around with you. My rack also has a basic cable lock system to make things more complicated for a thief if used with my Mastiff.

Mastiff #8019L â€" OnGuard Locks


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

get a beater for store trips.... mine is a specialized rockhopper frame with leftover parts from other bikes, parts from one of the bike co-ops in town, walmart, ebay and amazon... it has a rack with a milk crate on the back and is covered in stickers


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my beater/townie/pub bike.....


----------



## Woz14 (Aug 4, 2018)

That’s a pretty decent looking bike Rockhopper9, I would bet it would cost all of the $400 I have in mine to replace if stolen. I understand these bikes that are into the $1000s are even more worrisome. Like some have posted I wouldn’t be riding them if I had to leave it alone somewhere. You could call mine a beater that can send time looked alone outside.

I have a couple friends that ride the inter urban trail, and they like to stop for lunch or a snack. I think the bikes are relatively safe if locked up some way. 

Battery, I believe putting 29s on this bike would not be an issue. As far as the back wheel goes she has 2.5” of spare room in front of the tire atm. I am sure a 29” would fit there, granted it would tighten things up. The front fork would have to be changed as it barely has 3/4” at the top of the tire between the crossbar. Reading forums about this Priceline bike was really thinking that both front fork and rear shock would need replacing due to my 210#, along with the stock tires. If that were the case I would have like to replace with the 29s, this is one of the reasons I went with this bike. As this model with 29s was closing in on $700. Maybe I am not seeing something that would make it impossible,but my research seems to say it’s a go.

Unfortunately my height restricts going to 29” wheels, as they would eliminate the standover I have now. 27.5” May be an option though. I think I will try some 2.4 x 26 first off.

Thanks for all your input guys, I am really learning about these bikes here.


----------



## BruiseR- (Aug 13, 2018)

Trek Remedy 7 .. my first mtb


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

Sale was $1699. No tax, free shipping.


----------



## Sacapuntas (Jul 28, 2018)

that blue and black looks awesome.


----------



## BruiseR- (Aug 13, 2018)

Sacapuntas said:


> that blue and black looks awesome.


Thanks


----------



## itzkevin (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, just started riding about a month ago. I picked up this Diamondback Atroz for $400 off craiglist. Came with an upgraded Suntour Epixon Air Fork & some Race Face grips:










So far only upgrades is a DNM rear shock and a WTB saddle:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

itzkevin said:


> Hi everyone, just started riding about a month ago. I picked up this Diamondback Atroz for $400 off craiglist. Came with an upgraded Suntour Epixon Air Fork & some Race Face grips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but the image doesn't show up! I think imgur doesnt play nicely with MTBR forum.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ they are viewable on TapaTalk.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Yeah 1 image pops up on Tapatalk though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzkevin (Aug 20, 2018)

what hosting site do yall recommend?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

itzkevin said:


> what hosting site do yall recommend?


Photobucket works fine with the forum.


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

First upgrade to the bike. Some Raceface Chester pedals. Hopefully a nice improvement over the DB ones. I'm hoping to get out on Saturday and try them out!















Also I think I did a pretty good job color matching!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Looks great! I see you did the same thing I did and attached a bike pump to the seat tube. 

I decided to be rebellious and I installed purple Chesters on my blue/green hardtail. I did it because they are my college's colors (University of Washington).


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

CampbellSoup19 said:


> First upgrade to the bike. Some Raceface Chester pedals. Hopefully a nice improvement over the DB ones. I'm hoping to get out on Saturday and try them out!
> View attachment 1213288
> 
> View attachment 1213289
> ...


Nice! Clean bike, love that yellow!


----------



## colabike (Aug 16, 2018)

Fresh into the MTB game, 2019 Chisel, with an XD conversion and lighter cassette.


----------



## CampbellSoup19 (Sep 21, 2017)

Battery said:


> Looks great! I see you did the same thing I did and attached a bike pump to the seat tube.
> 
> I decided to be rebellious and I installed purple Chesters on my blue/green hardtail. I did it because they are my college's colors (University of Washington).





mrFreelancer said:


> Nice! Clean bike, love that yellow!


Thanks guys! I was worried the yellows would be total opposites.


----------



## cat1nthehat (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi all! New to the forums and mountain biking. Use to road race, hung up my jersey 10 years ago. Moved to SoCal where the roads are horrible but the trails look great. Took a while to learn all the new tech going on and settled on a trek procaliber 6 based on my needs. I don't plan on racing and didn't want carbon. Excited to start mountain biking!

Upgrades I did immediately:
DT Swiss wheelset - xr331 rims laced to dt 350 hubs
Gx Eagle 12x groupset
Fizik arione saddle (my goto saddle, so glad they still make these!)
Standard xtr spd pedals


----------



## daprib (Sep 16, 2017)

*2017 Diamondback Recoil 29er Custom Build*

Parts List as of now... More upgrades to come
Shimano SLX Groupset with ZEE Crank
Race Face 32t chain ring
Wolf Tooth red ring bolts 
SunRace 11-42 rear cassette
WolfTooth Goat link
Mavic Rims
SRAM 900 hubs
RockShox 2019 Sektor 120mm Boost fork
RockShox RT3 rear shock
Cane Creek 40 series headset
Truvativ 60mm stem
Chromag Fubar 800mm handle bars
SRAM grips
HILO SL 125mm dropper
Race Face Chester peddels 
Maxxis DHF 2.3 and DHR II 2.3
WTB Speed saddle


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

*2018 Jamis DragonSlayer Sport 27.5+*









This will be the bike that I learn all my basics on, and plan to keep for a very long time (that's why I chose steel). Should be a perfect bike for Michigan trail riding.

If I could change one thing, I wouldn't have gotten a bike with braze-ons on the seat tube. It doesn't allow the seat post to go all the way down into the tube, so I can only run a 100mm dropper, and cannot go down as low as I wish I could. Oh well, I can learn to work around it. Manual training might just be a bit more uncomfortable until I learn to go around the seat. Plus, she's just too beautiful to let go!

Upgrades/replacements:
Deity Highside 760 handlebars, 50mm rise
Deity Knuckleduster grips
Chromag Ranger V2 stem, 31mm reach
Crank Brothers Highline dropper post, 100mm
Ergon SMC3 Saddle, large
MRP AMg V2 Alloy Chain guide/bash guard
Raceface Chester pedals
Vee Tire Co. T-Fatty 27.5x2.8 tires, running tubeless
Shimano RT-86 Icetech rotors
Muckynuts front mud guard
LizardSkins chainstay protector


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Good looking bike. She looks ready to go


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh yea, the bike feels great! The higher handlebars, and closer stem really dialed it in for me.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I see you have similar bottle cages as me. Those cages used to hurl my bottles all over the trail. I actually use Bontrager Bat Cages now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Battery said:


> I see you have similar bottle cages as me. Those cages used to hurl my bottles all over the trail. I actually use Bontrager Bat Cages now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I was afraid of that. I can tell they won't hold up to any real trail riding. I really like the look of them cages too.. Good thing they were cheap.

I got a cage in mind that should hold on to the bottles better. And they're a lot like your Bontrager cages.








My other bike has the side release version of this one, and it's a secure hold. So I'll give this one a try. Should look good on this bike.


----------



## akracer (Sep 11, 2018)

*new rider*

Started riding again after 40 years. Started with a 2018 Fuse the bug has bit hard. Just bought a new FS 2017 Trance 3. Had the Giant dropper post added and the gearing changed to a 1x10. Loving it so far.


----------



## slowfashow (Feb 4, 2019)

was the 11-42 cassette a simple swap/bolt on? Thinking on doing that to my Recoil as well but don't know if I have to add other things to make it compatible or if its already compatible


----------



## jrasero (May 19, 2008)

*2016 Scott Scale 730*









2016 Scott Scale 730

Changed the tires right away to some Panracer GravelKing 1.9" wide gravel tires

Added a carbon fiber water bottle cage

VP-R62 Dual Function Platform Pedals

Not shown: 
Topeak Medium Sidekick Wedge 
Ergon SMC4 Comp Gel Saddle

Use this as an all around bike, mostly for urban rides, paved paths, light packed trails


----------



## Pest (Nov 19, 2020)

Entry level aggressor pro


----------



## girabyt3 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm new here! Greetings from Lima, Peru!! 👊 Here's my current bike from a local brand 😄

2020 Jeff Cityzen HT 29er. Tourney TZ equipped if you ask, but working well on both on-road and off-road (took it already to the local trails, hence the dirtiness)

Gonna make a budget build out of it 👍

Before:










After (for now):




























✅Welded 6061 HQ Alloy frame
✅Shimano Tourney 3x7 Rapid Fire Shifters
✅Shimano Altus Shadow MT2000 back derailleur (mod)
✅Shimano HG 7 speed cassette (mod)
✅Evolve 36t cassette 2 pawls hubs (mod)
✅Shimano Tourney TZ 3by front derraileur
✅Prowheel 42/34/24 3by crankset
✅FLY 100mm lockout fork
✅Double-wall Cityzen rims w. CST all terrains 29x2.10
✅T-one gray DNA GP-51 grips w. lock-on (mod)
✅Zoom Fox 35mm length 31.8mm handlebar stem (mod)
✅760mm AceKit Jessica 31.8mm handlebars (mod)


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 17, 2015)

2015 Diamondback Overdrive Sport 29er. Decent entry level bike with mediocre components from the factory. After I upgraded the parts & drivetrain, it's really fun to ride now.

I actually have this listed for sale, but I still enjoy riding it and have no problems keeping it as a fun spare bike to take out on the neighborhood trails if nobody buys it.











Continental Trail King tires
Rockshox Recon RL 100mm air fork
Converted to 1x10 setup
Shimano UN26 cartridge Hollowtech II bottom bracket
Shimano Deore M-6000 shifter & rear derailleur
Sunrace 11-46T cassette
32T narrow-wide chainring
50mm stem
PNW Range handlebar
Ergon GA2 grips
Ergon SMC Sport gel saddle
PNW Coast 120mm external dropper
PNW Loam Lever


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

No upgrades, just plans. 2010 HR


----------



## North Coast Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

My 1987 (or so) Fuji Sandblaster. From 3x7 oval Bio-Pace chainrings to single speed Deore crank. New Shimano free hub with 2 cogs via quick release & sliding dropouts. From rigid 4130 to RST Capa coil spring fork...1" threadless Ritchey headset, industrial shaft collars, alloy quill stem, bars and seat post. Silicon grips, Wellgo MG-1s, 26er with 120 tpi 2.35 in front, 180 tpi 2.1 in back. Sprung saddle so the old guy can take a break. Still running tubes at 20 psi front, 30 rear. Deliberately built on a16" frame when I usually ride an 18. Very flickable!

"Why", you ask? Because I don't have money like it takes to buy a new MTB, and at 68 years old would be a waste anyway, if I could find one in the pandemic. This is too much fun on trail, can play at the skate park with the kids, and cost less than $200 as it sits. Minimal maintenance a big plus! BTW, don't look for me at Whistler!


----------



## Mounttesa (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's mine, hoping to inspire other upgraders. That said... I've spent equivalent to the cost of a new trail HT like a Giant Fathom or Commencal Meta, so the economics certainly don't favor the upgrade path. But it was a lot of fun and I got the lightish bike I wanted. IMO the best answer to "should I upgrade" is "no", unless you know what you're after.

GT Avalanche... simple weight weenie build.
Manitou R7 MRD fork.
FSA no57 headset (in case it helps someone) with 3D printed crown race spacer (to give HTA a bit of slack) and cosmetic lower bearing dust cover (because straight steerer fork into a tapered head tube leaves the bottom bearing very exposed).
SLX m7100 crank, 2x. MT800 BB.
DT Swiss XR391 rims, 25mm ID.
Sapim Laser spokes.
Novatec d791/792 hubs.
DT Swiss RWS 9mm thru axle up front.
Continental Cross King RaceSport 2.2.
UNO 7 stem (ww... lol)
KCNC foam grips.
Tranzx Kitzuma Air dropper waiting installation (feel like I haven't earned it yet...)
Original 9s rear, waiting for the budget to go 11s.

24.5lbs, down from 31.5.


----------



## Limey79 (Mar 30, 2021)

Just bought the bike a few weeks ago. Everything is stock from 2011. Slowly in the process of upgrading some parts.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Steed for this seasons short track XC races.
2011 26" Stumpjumper M5.
27.5 wheels, Maxxis Ramblers.
Carbon fork.
Microshift Advent 9 speed drivetrain.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Stumpjumper is in NO WAY entry level. I love it, but that is a top of the line XC bike. 
That Rockhopper above is questionable too. Very nice bikes, but not the cheap stuff. See my Lowly Hardrock from the same era, 5 posts above. The thing still has v brakes!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commencal Meta AMHT Origin when l got her in Aug 18.
Started with:
Rockshox Recon 140mm
27.5 x 2.8, l went to 27.5x3 later
NX 1x11










and now she has:
Rockshox Yari 150mm
One Up Dropper 170mm
DT Swiss 240 laced to EX511 rims, 29"
29x2.35 Magic Mary & Nobby Nic
GX 1x12










l liked her as 27.5", but l love her as 29"


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Stumpjumper is in NO WAY entry level. I love it, but that is a top of the line XC bike.
> That Rockhopper above is questionable too. Very nice bikes, but not the cheap stuff. See my Lowly Hardrock from the same era, 5 posts above. The thing still has v brakes!


It's got about $600 in it including the original frame purchase.

When it was new, most definitely not entry level.
Now however...


----------



## Limey79 (Mar 30, 2021)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Stumpjumper is in NO WAY entry level. I love it, but that is a top of the line XC bike.
> That Rockhopper above is questionable too. Very nice bikes, but not the cheap stuff. See my Lowly Hardrock from the same era, 5 posts above. The thing still has v brakes!


I'd say it's entry level now lol. Cost me $600. It'll be my bike I learn the basics on again and I'll upgrade once the need arises

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

This was supposed to be a thread dedicated to the lower level stuff. Not stuff that has depreciated, but entry level.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Did i break the thread?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Entry level? Entry level!










$150 (new!) Nashbar special. Makes your "lowly Hardrock" look like a bespoke work of art. 

Admittedly it was just my "let's see if I like mtb" bike and it was relegated to kid-towing duties after a couple months when I knew I was hooked and upgraded, but I still had some fun times on it.


----------



## -RT- (May 19, 2021)

Hi guys! Here is my very entry level bike. Decathlon Riverside120 used steel hybrid- 70$,Used Continental RaceKing 29* 2,2' + Maxxis Ikon 2.2' - 8$. A Ball-bearing to protect the rear axle- 0,5$. Almost Surly, isn't it?


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

My 2019 Niner Air 9 hard tail.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

More fun than a barrel of monkeys


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

MattiThundrrr said:


> More fun than a barrel of monkeys
> View attachment 1935512


are you saying l should cancel my barrel of monkeys order?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

No. I've got two of those, still worth having.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

MattiThundrrr said:


> No. I've got two of those, still worth having.


phew thanks, now lm calm.......well at least till my barrel of monkeys gets here....then its "fun time"


----------



## Pest (Nov 19, 2020)

Entry level trek 800, bought new in mid 90s for the wife.

upgrades/price list:
ixf crank, bottom bracket and 34T chainring $60
sram gx 2.1 10 speed derailleur $52
sram 10 speed cassette $58
sram x5 10 speed shifter $30
sram 10 speed chain $24
bucklos rim $87
pedals $10
odi grips $13


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I've been searching CraigsList for months looking for a cheap build to get my son out on the trail with my wife and I. He grew out of his bike years ago and was into other sports. He 18 and sits on his computer a lot. I figured he might regain some interest if I got him a fairly modern bike that would fit him. I found a great deal on a 2013 Redline D610 29r. I paid $120. for it because it needed service and had a bar lock they lost the key to. I had a bunch of parts laying around to upgrade it already. I bought new handle bars, a bashguard to convert it to a 2x, package of new cables, new brake pads, and a derailluer hanger (to fit the 42t cassette I already had). $80. total. I had a front derailluer that was better from an other 1x conversion I did, Maxxis tires I pulled off my bike that had too many pin holes to be tubeless anymore (this bike will have inner tubes). Other misc. parts. The forks are in good condition, but could probably use a servicing. 
$ 200. total. plus my labor. Bike rides great and feels solid. My son likes it.? We'll see how much it get ridden....

Before









After


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

That's a rad bike, superDad!


----------



## Smithy678 (Jul 18, 2021)

2021 Norco Fluid H2


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

That's a great first bike with all the current drivetrain components. Nice dropper post too.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

2008 Gary Fisher Marlin. Loaner/kid-hauler. Upgraded the cockpit with stuff pulled off my previous kid-hauler. I've been struggling with fighting a pretty serious case of upgradeitis, as it mostly sits. I finally took it out for a real ride yesterday (main bike is in surgery), and my desire to build it up has been cured; it's fine for what it does, but it's not worth spending any money on it to make it any better.


----------



## JKUHR (Oct 16, 2016)

2021 Stumpjumper I bought slightly used. Renthal grip’s so far. Gotta get the fat bike tuned up for winter. Have been riding it year round.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

JKUHR said:


> 2021 Stumpjumper


Glad you're having fun on it, but it's neither entry level, nor a hardtail.


----------



## JKUHR (Oct 16, 2016)

looks easy from here said:


> Glad you're having fun on it, but it's neither entry level, nor a hardtail.


Your right! Didn’t realize I was in this forum


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

looks easy from here said:


> Glad you're having fun on it, but it's neither entry level, nor a hardtail.


Not entry level, but what's hardtail got to do with it?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

NordieBoy said:


> Not entry level, but what's hardtail got to do with it?


This thread is in the Rigid/Hardtail subforum.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

looks easy from here said:


> This thread is in the Rigid/Hardtail subforum.


That'll do it.
On TapaTalk it doesn't show the parent forum name.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

2008 Trek 3 series 3700 Alpha. Just picked this one up as a secondary rider to my GT STS.

A $40 bike I can ride hard and not worry about ruining. Simple mechanicals...easy to work on. Upgrade if parts become available.


----------



## Mounttesa (Aug 21, 2017)

Mounttesa said:


> GT Avalanche... simple weight weenie build.
> ...
> Tranzx Kitzuma Air dropper waiting installation
> Original 9s rear, waiting for the budget to go 11s.


Done and done.

Seat tube drilled to fit the dropper, thanks to all who came before me. With a cheap carbon saddle, the dropper setup weighs about the same as the original.

1x 11s with Deore 5100 shifting. Fixed the bad chainline of Shimano's cranks for non-boost frames using a direct mount 104bcd spider with spacers for the chainring. Got it to 48mm which lands a straightish chain smack in the middle of the cassette. The cassette is a Sunrace 11-46. Backpedals all good on the largest cog.

Added SLX brakes too. Now sneaks in under 24lbs.

So pretty much a frame build at this point as everything has been replaced except the handlebar.  And I'm going to eat my words about upgrading not being a good idea... It's great, especially with new bike prices these days.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> 2008 Gary Fisher Marlin. Loaner/kid-hauler. Upgraded the cockpit with stuff pulled off my previous kid-hauler. I've been struggling with fighting a pretty serious case of upgradeitis, as it mostly sits. I finally took it out for a real ride yesterday (main bike is in surgery), and my desire to build it up has been cured; it's fine for what it does, but it's not worth spending any money on it to make it any better.
> 
> View attachment 1948713


I had that same bike till about 3 years ago. I broke the original forks and upgraded to some longer travel Marzocchi Bombers. Then I broke the frame. The end. Great bike up till then.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

Desert Ryder said:


> 2008 Trek 3 series 3700 Alpha. Just picked this one up as a secondary rider to my GT STS.
> 
> A $40 bike I can ride hard and not worry about ruining. Simple mechanicals...easy to work on. Upgrade if parts become available.
> 
> View attachment 1953378


Just a few changes.
Removed the reflectors (4) and a few add ons to make it a more comfortable ride.

A few vintage parts. Bar ends, longer Ritchey Pro 150mm stem, flat pedals, rear V-brake booster. Need to find another brake booster for the front.


----------



## graphyphoto (Oct 1, 2021)

2005 Marin Nail Trail 

Converted to 1x9 and upgraded the fork to a Rockshox Recon as the original Manitou was toast. 

I just overhauled the bike. Greased the headset and wheel bearings, replaced brake pads, new shifter cable, brake fluid. 

Now, she bombs down the mountain at frightening speed!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

graphyphoto said:


> 2005 Marin Nail Trail
> 
> Converted to 1x9 and upgraded the fork to a Rockshox Recon as the original Manitou was toast.
> 
> ...


Good looking bike. If you're bombing down dirt trails like the one in the photo, you might want to get some tires with a more aggressive grip. Something like the MAXXIS High Roller II or Continental Mountain king or Cross king tires 26 x 2.3. You'll be able to turn harder and brake better in the dirt.


----------



## graphyphoto (Oct 1, 2021)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Good looking bike. If you're bombing down dirt trails like the one in the photo, you might want to get some tires with a more aggressive grip. Something like the MAXXIS High Roller II or Continental Mountain king or Cross king tires 26 x 2.3. You'll be able to turn harder and brake better in the dirt.


Thanks for the tire tips


----------



## TxRedneck79 (Nov 20, 2021)

My entry level that got a bath yesterday. I picked it up at Dick's May 2020 as a 2020 Avalanche 29er 1x, although I believe it to be a 2019 frame. By Oct, I had 8k miles on it, trashed the BB and rear hub, partially my fault.

As it sits, the only things left original are the frame, brake calipers & levers, shifter & mech and front wheel.

It now has a Spank Spoon 60 bar, Raceface Half Nelson grips, Wake stem, 4th Manitou Markhor fork, Shimano 160mm f/r rotors and Shimano organic pads, stock MT200 brakes, Shimano HG Cassette, DT Swiss 533d rear wheel w/Shimano hub, Raceface Cinch 32t chainring and hollowtech crankset, 2nd Brand-X Ascend dropper, WTB Silverado(steel rails) and Michelin Force AM2 29x2.4 f/r tubeless.

I'm about do to replace the chainring, chain, possibly cassette, service both wheel hubs and the freehub/driver. Granted, I've ridden a lot on the bike behind(2021 Commencal Meta HT AM Essential that needs a bath), I still have 13k+ miles on the GT and put about 18-30mi a day on it. I started riding again when I got it because I was at a crossroads with weight and physical fitness, so I had a choice to make between bigger clothes or gettin off my keester. We see what happened... May-Oct, I went from 230lbs to 180 and have since settled around 170lbs and am in the best shape of my life, at 42yrs old. I'm 6'1" for reference...

Thanks for havin me,
Tx 🤠

Edit: I did zip tie the dropper cable so it doesn't have the big loop like in the pic.


----------



## Desertdog314 (Dec 5, 2021)

I like to tinker with things and this something I have been do so with off and on. 1x7 setup, spank stem, pnw lock on grips,








stamp 1 pedals, dhf minion 2.3 front, wtb trail boss 2.25 rear, and manitou markour 120 travel fork. Just ride green and intermediate trails with family. Looking at later on a more aggressive hard tail later on.


----------



## Cheap_Basterd (May 28, 2020)

90 dollar Jenson EBB SS frame from 2008 with new tires and G2 brakes.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheap_Basterd said:


> View attachment 1975204
> 
> 90 dollar Jenson EBB SS frame from 2008 with new tires and G2 brakes.


holy crap that colour is spanking


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Cheap_Basterd said:


> View attachment 1975204
> 
> 90 dollar Jenson EBB SS frame from 2008 with new tires and G2 brakes.


Want that so much...
Green bikes are faster


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my bike. I bought this in 2011. I haven't ridden it for about 7 years. I feel terrible saying that because I have so many great memories when I was actively riding it. Well I'm throwing a couple upgrades on and getting back in the seat. 

It's a 2010 Jamis Exile 1. The current plan is upgrade the cockpit a little bit and update the drivetrain. I'm changing to a 1x upfront with Box Three Prime 9 rear cassette and derailleur. I'm using my original crank and installing a narrow wide 32t chainring. I'm also adding beefier Trail 1 handle bars and PNW loam grips connected to a 50mm Race Face chester stem. 

I'd like to get some tires before I get out for any trail riding. I'm on the original tires and I think this bike deserves a little better. Recommendations would be appreciated.

Future plans. Manitou Markour fork. Dropper seat post. Change the square taper BB and go Shimano hollowtech. And make rims tubeless.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I wouldn't spend too much money on that bike. Use as many of original parts that you can, and save your money for a bike with more current geometry. Still a good bike. I think the 1x is not worth it. You could put a 42t cassette on with a dropper extension and change your front to a 2x using the existing derailleur. You remove the large chainring and replace it with a bash guard. Then adjust the limit screw on the front derailleur to only shift 2 gears. Dropper is a great upgrade on any bike. Handlebars and grips that are more comfortable are always a plus. A good comfortable saddle is a must. If you can service the forks, do that before spending much money on new forks. RockShox Judy TK Silver is a decent fork, but is the bike worth the extra $250 to $300? 
I like the Maxxis Aggressor on the rear and a Maxxis DHF front, but The Icon is a good, more XC tire. I think you can maybe fit 2.3" width tires on your rims, but they are pretty narrow (18mm interior width) ? I don't know if you can convert them to tubeless either?


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I like the Maxxis Aggressor on the rear and a Maxxis DHF front, but The Icon is a good, more XC tire. I think you can maybe fit 2.3" width tires on your rims, but they are pretty narrow (18mm interior width) ? I don't know if you can convert them to tubeless either?


I think the rims have a 21mm internal diameter and 26mm outer diameter. Currently has 2.2 inch tires.

I've never really upgraded a bike so this is mainly a learning tool.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like a fun project. I did the same with an older Trek Marlin 6 that I had. Did it all up, even the forks. I learned a lot, and it was fun. Worth the extra money just for that. It's buried way back in the pages of this thread.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd put hydraulic brakes on it before I swapped the bb and crankset.

My concern is that going from the 110mm(?) stem to 50mm might make the cockpit feel pretty cramped.


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Just finished my install. Went for a couple laps around the block to test things. Everything seems to be working great. 

I was worried about the box components. Tons of mixed reviews. Seems fine to me... For now. Only time will tell though. 

I only shaved off a pound and a half, but it made the bike feel so much lighter. Looking forward to warmer weather to do some more riding.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

-bert- said:


> Just finished my install. Went for a couple laps around the block to test things. Everything seems to be working great.
> 
> I was worried about the box components. Tons of mixed reviews. Seems fine to me... For now. Only time will tell though.
> 
> ...


good stuff Bert
now ride the hell out of it!
coast on it, thrash it, mellow on it, push hard on it, use it, but most of all just enjoy it.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

spec4life said:


> Well guys if you like me you have just as much passion for your entry level bike as anybody who has poured thousands into their FS rig. However there seems to be no dedicated thread to show off to the world our bikes. Well here it is.
> 
> Well folks lets see those entry level MTB that are so dear to you. After all they have introduced you to one of the greatest sports on earth. Be sure to include those upgrades 👍 👍


got a modded 2021 Cannondale trail 8.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

This thread is great.









I will put some pictures up once I clean up a bit….

some inspiring bike on this thread!


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Desertdog314 said:


> I like to tinker with things….
> View attachment 1967583
> 
> …Just ride green and intermediate trails with family. Looking at later on a more aggressive hard tail later on.


I was seriously looking at the coop bikes. Seems like a good deal.

I’m in a similar situation although spend my solo rides on blue/black trails here in S Floriduh. How are you finding the bike so far?

thanks


----------



## Desertdog314 (Dec 5, 2021)

nomadsurfer said:


> I was seriously looking at the coop bikes. Seems like a good deal.
> 
> I’m in a similar situation although spend my solo rides on blue/black trails here in S Floriduh. How are you finding the bike so far?
> 
> thanks


I enjoy it honestly does great on blues haven’t been on any blacks yet.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

2018 Timberjack XL -Renthal 35mm rise bars 
- 180mm OneUp dropper post - 2.6" tires -10-46 Sunrace cassette w/XD adapter, Race Face 30T oval chainring. -Bomber Z2 fork. I am very happy now with this bike and all of the upgrades. I'm 57 and raced mtbs in the early 90's even before front suspension came into fashion, so I am stuck on hardtails.


----------



## Sinister-Cycles (8 mo ago)

2021 Specialized Rockhopper Comp

NEW
SRAM PG1050 10-Speed Cassette
SRAM X7 Derailleur
SRAM 10-Speed Chain
SRAM X5 Shifter
Ride Alpha 30mm rise Handle bars
SRAM Level Front Brake
SRAM Level Rear brake
Maxxis DHR2 Tires EXO MAx 29x2.4
Stand NoTubes Rim tape
Orange tire Sealant
Stan’s NoTubes Valve stems
Purple Titanium Valve caps
Purple Raceface Getta Grips
Oil Slick EDC Tool Headset
Black Raceface Aeffect Pedals
SRAM Cables
150mm Rockshox Reverb Stealth Dropper post
Ergon Saddle S/M Black (not pictured)


PLAN TO UPGRADE

DRIVE TRAIN- SRAM GX 1x10 cassette, derailleur, cranks, GXP chainring purple
FORK-Rockshox 120mm Judy Fork
DISC ROTORS- From 180mm rear/ 160mm front---180mm front/ 203mm rear
HUBS- From stock to 32 H DT Swiss 350 QR
RIMS- From Stock to DT swiss
SPOKES- From stock to purple DT swiss
BRAKES- From Level 1 piston to Level T 2 piston(Just because why not)
FRAME- Hopefully can get a Bigger frame with Thru Axles
SEATPOST CLAMP- From stock to Hope Purple 34.9 or Purple Racface 34.9
BOTTOM BRACKET- From square tapered to SRAM DUB or Shimano Hollowtech
CHAINRING- from STOUT 1x to SRAM GXP purple or Raceface wide cinch purple
STEM- From Stout 3D-forged alloy 31.8 45mm, to Purple Raceface turbine 31.8 40mm
PEDALS- From Raceface Aeffect to Pruple Raceface Atlas


If you have any of the listed parts, let me know And we can consider a trade for my parts with cash on top depending on ware on part.

I Love this bike with a passion. Sadly I've out grown it and have decided to trade the frame for a bigger one so Once i find that person, The bike will be a beast.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Sinister-Cycles said:


> 2021 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
> 
> NEW
> SRAM PG1050 10-Speed Cassette
> ...


You have a tapered headtube so you're in luck. You can do much better than a RS Judy fork.


----------



## garinator (Jun 14, 2018)

Can anyone give me any skinny on these "Spinner Grind" forks on my Marin Pioneer Trail? Picked it up at a garage sale. Had to replace the rear rim. Thanks, Eh! (did I post this already?!)


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Cheap_Basterd said:


> View attachment 1975204
> 
> 90 dollar Jenson EBB SS frame from 2008 with new tires and G2 brakes.


That, looks elegant. Very nice


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I keep telling myself to sell this thing so I can pay for repairs/upgrades on my higher level bike








But then I take it out for another ride.








Still have both hanging out in the garage, waiting for the next ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I keep telling myself to sell this thing so I can pay for repairs/upgrades on my higher level bike
> View attachment 1989983
> 
> But then I take it out for another ride.
> ...


rim brakes, aluminium, no dropper and a maybe 60- 80mm stem? 
htf do you survive a ride on that thing?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I keep telling myself to sell this thing so I can pay for repairs/upgrades on my higher level bike
> View attachment 1989983
> 
> But then I take it out for another ride.
> ...


Those are solid bikes. Where I live, the older of the two would have a surfboard rack mounted on the side and be the dedicated 'surf bike'.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cmg said:


> rim brakes, aluminium, no dropper and a maybe 60- 80mm stem?
> htf do you survive a ride on that thing?


Easy, just don't buy into all the hype that you need that stuff and you'll be fine. I've never even tried a dropper, you can see the marks on the post from where I lower it more for steeper trails. I don't even really get the point of droppers. Been riding rough since the mid ninties on this type of stuff, and I haven't died once.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Been riding rough since the mid ninties on this type of stuff, and I haven't died once.


ok Highlander, how many times have you died then?

(jkn)

but dude try a Dropper, those things are the shizzzz


----------



## Boltrope (6 mo ago)

My new (to me) 2020 Cube Reaction Race. Keeping it fairly standard until I've put a few miles on it.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Boltrope said:


> My new (to me) 2020 Cube Reaction Race. Keeping it fairly standard until I've put a few miles on it.
> View attachment 1994867


Nice looking bike


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

i have had my entry level bike since 2011 .I rode it hard for 5 years then she was put away and only saw a few family rides until a few weeks ago im back out on the singletrack.I just replaced the fork with a manitou markhor 100mm air fork added some avid bb7 brakes to get ride of the old rim brakes put some maxxis minion dhr and dhf tires new grips and new saddle she feels better than i remebered .


----------



## MDH69 (5 mo ago)

Diamondback Overdrive 27.5

Actually just ordered most all of the upgrades today.

The bike come equipped with a Suntour XCT fork and crank...Brakes are Tektro Aires with the rear derailleur being a Shimano Acera with a shimano HG-31 11-34 cassette with both shifting and brakes controlled through the Shimano ST-EF65 all in one controlls...Pretty standard entry level equipped.

I'm not a very aggessive rider and an amateur at best with some riding experience so I'm not using this for "Thrashing" the trails..That said I think Ive thought out the mods rather well and this should make the bike a bit more refined for its use.

Starting in the cockpit I'm leaving the stock 680mm bars/4 bolt stem as they are aluminum already but I did purchase a used Shimano M-360 SL Acera 8 spd shifter by itself as the all in one controls are going bye bye.

After many hours on youtube I decided to give the budget Shimano MT200 hydraulic disc brakes a try..These seem to get positive reviews and should fit the more casua riding style...A set of low dollar clamp on grips completes the cockpit upgrades.

I've adjusted the Acera rear derailleur and I'm finding it not bad at all considering it's one of shimanos low tier set ups..I thought about moving one step up to Alivio but from my understanding it's just barely better and I'm trying to keep with a 1x8 set up which eliminates the really good stuff.

Replacing the Shimano 11-32 cassette is a Microshift 8spd cassette with a 12-47 gearing..This should be quite a difference in climbing ability for an 8 spd...I chose a KMC X8 chain to replace the stock chain.

With the extremely heavy XCT crank coming out this next upgrade should drop a bit of weight and has great reviews so far on youtube..I picked up the IXF 1x crank set which uses the Shimano Hollowtec bottom bracket and is rather light in general...Attached to the crank will be another highly rated budget piece being the Snail 32T 7076 aluminum crank sprocket...Pedals are Rock Brothers lightweight (aluminum/carbon) with lots of pegs to keep the feet from slipping.

Tires I haven't decided on nor a replacement fork however I am drawn to the Rockshox Judy Silver TK fork.

It seems I can't get my attachment of the bike "as stock" loaded up so I'll try again another time.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

MDH69 said:


> Diamondback Overdrive 27.5
> 
> Actually just ordered most all of the upgrades today.
> 
> ...


The RS Judy is pretty much the only option given the straight 1 1/8" steerer tube. It's much better than XCT fork which hammers metal to metal if you lift up to jump. I would include a cheep dropper in your list, since you seem committed upgrading beyond it's worth. We all tend to do that


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Manitou Markhor is also available with a straight steerer.

Did you keep the stock rear derailleur? If you did, did you confirm it will work with a 47t cog? Wide range 1x often need specific long cage derailleurs.


----------



## MDH69 (5 mo ago)

I did find a new 100mm dropper for 89 dollars...that's likely going to make it's way on the bike.. I thought I was being rather conservative with the upgrades..lol


----------



## MDH69 (5 mo ago)

looks easy from here said:


> Manitou Markhor is also available with a straight steerer.
> 
> Did you keep the stock rear derailleur? If you did, did you confirm it will work with a 47t cog? Wide range 1x often need specific long cage derailleurs.


I haven't confirmed it will work..Microshift does state compatible with shimano 8spd derailleurs so I'll find out eventually...if it doesn't work I'll grab the Microshift Acolyte rear derailleur..It does have a clutch on it so maybe a better option in general.

Parts should start coming in end of this week.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

MDH69 said:


> I haven't confirmed it will work..Microshift does state compatible with shimano 8spd derailleurs so I'll find out eventually...if it doesn't work I'll grab the Microshift Acolyte rear derailleur..It does have a clutch on it so maybe a better option in general.
> 
> Parts should start coming in end of this week.


Get the Medium cage version. It will handle an 8spd 12-46t cassette.


----------



## MDH69 (5 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Get the Medium cage version. It will handle an 8spd 12-46t cassette.


No doubt...Hopefully the Acera will work for now..I'd guess its medium cage...Will know in about a week...lol


----------



## MDH69 (5 mo ago)

Was able to get an attachment to load..Here's a pic of the bike stock I paid 200 for.


----------



## sweet.disasters (4 mo ago)

My 2017 Jamis Dragonslayer Sport. I sold the plus wheels and hand built a lighter 29" set, which I sort of regretted on this ride . I also added a dropper post for some of the gnarlier stuff.

It has been super fun on the trails and on trips, and has put up with way more abuse than I was expecting. I'm getting FS-curious though so it may have a new buddy in the shed soon.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice frameset! Seems like you should just make it a singlespeed with the sliding drops and go "slay" trail. I started with a Jamis as my first MTB some 20 years ago... Love the brand!


----------



## girabyt3 (Aug 16, 2020)

2020 Jeff Cityzen HT 29er. Called her "Cityzen Kane"! Bought her in January 2021!

Stock form









1 1/2 years and upgrades later!


----------



## In flames (1 mo ago)

Mine budget hardtail.


----------



## JasonM5 (4 d ago)

This is my first MTB. I bought it just over a year ago. It's a Trek Marlin 5.I loved riding it so much that I just had to start modding it. Started out its life as an entry level bike.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Upgrades incoming...








*downgrade?


----------

